# MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

*AH: Become homoerotically
interested in your fan. *



*Andrew Hussie becomes aroused by fans of MS Paint Adventures.
Way to break the 4th wall, numbskull!              *​ 

This thread is dedicated to discussion of Andrew Hussie's masterworks Jailbreak, Bard Quest and most notably Problem Sleuth and Homestuck.

For those who wonder what MS Paint Adventures is, it is as the title obviously says, is a suggestion driven webcomic on the website 

It is presented in the style of a text based instruction driven video game and recounts some rather epic tales and is updated daily.

In the newest of his comics, Homestuck, flash cutscenes have been introduced as evidenced by this rather epic end scene.

So ITT: Discuss new updates, post fanart or anything else related to this great series! 




​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

I think a big thing about just how incredible some of the mspa moments can be is context. Stand alone, it can be confusing as all hell, but in context it blows minds hard and repeatedly. It's like some kind of mind fellatio or some shit.

My advice to new readers is to read  first, which is the first completed adventure and significantly better than Jailbreak or Bard Quest, both of which were more experimental.

Check out the FAN-REQUESTED GAME COMMANDS in the  only after reading PS, then go with . You can't go wrong, this shit is excellent.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Your pulchritude has increased by 1.

Problem Sleuth was just hilarious and Homestuck is quickly looking to surpass it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

I for one am enjoying the Midnight Crew intermission. :wiggle


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 23, 2010)

These time powers the felt have are awesome and creative


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah, MS Paint Adventures. . .

One day, I ought to save them all in my files. . .


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, MS Paint Adventures. . .
> 
> One day, I ought to save them all in my files. . .



Don't they have over ten thousand images though?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

It WILL take some time to save them and order them all.

Hopefully, they will still be up in the future when I do do that.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 23, 2010)

Not to mention you'll need to write down the non-image text too


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> These time powers the felt have are awesome and creative


Indeed. And at times confusing. 

Luckily the wiki did a pretty good analysis.



Comic Book Guy said:


> It WILL take some time to save them and order them all.
> 
> Hopefully, they will still be up in the future when I do do that.


Good luck. That'd be crazy sick lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotta say, Spades has got the moves. Cold blooded man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

That was too brutal.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm surprised there's only a week left of this interlude. I doubt it'll end up being rushed, but I wonder how Andrew's going to off the rest of the felt and have Spades' battle with English within a week


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

He probably won't. It may introduce English or Snowman and then at various points through Homestuck we'll see it as a final battle that takes forever like DHMK.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahahaha, yeah, that's Hussie alright. You best hope he doesn't see that 

Not that he probably isn't already doing it.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He probably won't. It may introduce English or Snowman and then at various points through Homestuck we'll see it as a final battle that takes forever like DHMK.



Oh man, that DHMK battle. What was that, a good 300-500 chapters alone?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Ladder to Hell :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ladder to Hell :ho


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Never gets old


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

PS: Sepulchritude.

Narrator: No, wait, you can't use that yet!

Normally would start get annoying but it always ended up making me laugh.

Also, "AD:Establish superiority by punching nearest [insert thing here] in snout" always were funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2010)

Speaking of which, I'd like to see if SS has any special techniques.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

52 Pick Up. With knives.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahaha awesome double kill by Clubs


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

Andrew instantly proves my worry about him rushing the kills wrong :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2010)

We'll probably see all but Snowman and English killed during the intermission.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 24, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of which, I'd like to see if SS has any special techniques.



He doesn't need them

also this thread needs more people


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

Droogs hass the moves


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2010)

this is a good thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

Just gotta say, that is one pimping coat of space/time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2010)

It'd be funny what'd happen if Stitch dies before Eggs and Biscuits do with them still tearing up space and time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

Possible weakness in Lord English? Damage the spacetime enough to open a weakpoint


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2010)

I love how Itchy's efigy has stuffing come out of the head indicative of the head wound and Die's effigy is decapitated having had his throat slit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I had never heard of this character. People speculated that's who he was based on.
> 
> So now he is retroactively.
> 
> 99% of all "calling it" is really "influencing it" in disguise.



Reason to join the MSPA forum and then begin wild mass guessing.

Another thing you guys might not know is that Spades' Crosbytop was actually first a Cosbytop edit a user posted in their fanart thread which Andrew saw and then brought into the comic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm nearing the end of Problem Sleuth 

it's amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm nearing the end of Problem Sleuth
> 
> it's amazing


Oh excellent!

I do love how Problem Sleuth goes from stuff that's rather basic, trying to escape from his office to HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT of universe exploding powerups


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, the escalation is just ridiculous and I'm loving every moment of it   

it does a fantastic job with its absurdity


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2010)

Diamonds is so awesome pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad to see you joining the party, CD. Sounds like you're enjoying yourself so far.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

it's an extremely fun ride

Like you said, if you have the context for it, it's mindblowingly awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

What's been your favourite thing so far?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

so far, it's the SHIT JUST GOT REAL poses, and PULCHRITUDE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Where are you up to exactly?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sure I'm near the end, where BHMK has turned himself into an ultra massive blackhole and right now Pickle Inspector is steering the universe like mad


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Get back to us once you finish it, so you can bask in it.

And post reactions as you read Homestuck here, I thrive on them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

I finished Problem Sleuth

It ended in the best possible way


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

POSE AS A TEAM. THE WORLD IS REAL.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I finished Problem Sleuth
> 
> It ended in the best possible way



I enjoyed the Chekhov's Gun moment with the candy corn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Can't forget the timely assistance of Captain Snoop 

New set :33


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Can't forget the timely assistance of Captain Snoop
> 
> New set :33



Captain Snoop is a true hero.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

*TAP IT. YOU TAP THAT ASS THIS INSTANT. *​


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

*FAD+ZAD+AD: Throw down your hats in disgust.​*


----------



## Seras Victoria (Jan 26, 2010)

AWESOME! I love this thread, subscribe


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

So how bout this Midnight Crew interlude?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh God, the Sepulchritude tribute is just beautiful


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Oh God, the Sepulchritude tribute is just beautiful



Post it here.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2010)

THE BEST
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oky3jCZi2mE[/YOUTUBE]

Though the ringtone on my cell is Sburban Countdown. I can't wait to get the extended one though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Post it here.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjX2GvJZicE&feature=video_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Explore is just mindblowing. CD should rush read Homestuck just to get to it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Diamonds is so awesome pek



Clubs Deuce is the best


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

> Everybody out of the god damn way. You got a hat full of bomb, a fist full of penis, and a head full of empty.



Boy wouldn't want to say that one out of context


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 27, 2010)

He's so adorable


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

The fanart thread on their forum is just spectacular.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm reading Homestuck right now

I just got up to the Haunting Piano Refrain 

Fantastic stuff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

When you catch up I can hook you up with the soundtrack 

Granted, you should buy it. But if you like me aren't morally/financially inclined to do so, I can send you it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we've gotten like half the OBD convo into MSPaintAdventures

great success


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

In the Blender, people who follow it are me, Geg, Blind Itachi, Kittan, Reptar Kamina and Pepe Grillo as far as I know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

We just need to move them all into this thread somehow.

CD, get back to us when you hit the rest of the sound pages. I mean the first Strife is coming right up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I'm past the Strife with the Dad 

I'm up to where a meteor is apparently heading towards John


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah, so you finally reached when the story begins.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Near the end of act 1 then.

At the moment we're in an intermission between the end of act 3 and the start of act 4. Shit be mad cash, yo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

I just reached the end of Act 1 

Things are heating up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wait until you meet turntechGodhead and gardenGnostic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see him hit WV: Ascend


----------



## Abigail (Jan 27, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm reading Homestuck right now
> 
> I just got up to the Haunting Piano Refrain
> 
> Fantastic stuff


I know, isn't it?

Just wait until you meet Lil' Cal.


Sunuvmann said:


> When you catch up I can hook you up with the soundtrack
> 
> Granted, you should buy it. But if you like me aren't morally/financially inclined to do so, I can send you it.


Could you send that to me?


Quelsatron said:


> I think we've gotten like half the OBD convo into MSPaintAdventures
> 
> great success


If there's one thing we're good at it's getting people to like a series.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait till we get Bro threads for his speed feats


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

Sending


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

I got past a few s and John beat his first enemy

also, WHAT THIS IS SO OUTRAGEOUS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

YOU SAID. PUT THE BUNNY. BACK IN. THE BOX.


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2010)

This webcomic is incredible



This is how a true man falls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

No way.




This is how a real man falls. A man's man.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

Fall in a hard boiled manner


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

PI: Fall in a badass noir-antihero manner.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

This is incredibly silly.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 27, 2010)

*PI: Fall in a shockingly inappropriate manner.*​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

*Refrigerator: Level up for slaying the imp. 
*


*The REFRIGERATOR skyrockets up the ECHELADDER to a new rung: FIVESTAR GENERAL ELECTRIC and earns 285 BOONDOLLARS.

Things are really looking up for this feisty appliance. *


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wait until you reach where the Tub levels up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor Vault


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

holy shit, Dave's Convo with Rose about the puppets


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh man, just wait till you see it from Dave's perspective.

Also most of it was actually lifted directly from one of Andrew's own chatlogs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

Dave's convos are always awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

It'll be awesome once they get to Dave vs aT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

*The SAFE was slain in battle. A great flaming nautical pyre carries it off to VAULTHALLA. *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Was waiting for you to reach that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

TT: John, I'm about to throw a bath tub through your wall. 
TT: Watch out.

Crowning moment of awesome right there.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Artistic perfection :blacksorrow:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

*You got the POGO HAMMER.*​
This is getting better and better


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Pogo Hammer is epic.

Did you read through the SBaHJ archive when Dave went to the site?

Also recent developments in the interlude have me confused and possibly concerned.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2010)

No way, Spades knows what he's doing. He did this because he's even smarter than Clover


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

CD's about to hit " Dave: Ascend to the highest point of the building."

I'm excited


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2010)

HE'S ABSCONDING

THE COWARD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> CD's about to hit " Dave: Ascend to the highest point of the building."
> 
> I'm excited




I just got to that part a few minutes ago

Kickass 

Also Bro is fucking fast


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

You have no idea.

Double Psyche 

You're getting close to the end of act 2


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> THE BEST
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oky3jCZi2mE[/YOUTUBE]



I just got to that now

Sublime


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent  How'd you find it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2010)

WV's management over Can City is hilarious and the Pesterlogs in Act 2 manage to surpass the ones in the first Act, mainly due to Dave and the puppets 

Also, Pogo Hammer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

And there's still all of act 3 to go


----------



## Abigail (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally caught up on Homestuck.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 28, 2010)

When I was watching the end of Scene 3 it made me wonder just how many levels up John will go because of that killing spree he went on.

I mean, he went up 7-10 levels from killing I think one small imp and two big ones, now he took out at least 100 small ones and five big ones in one go.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 28, 2010)

*where doing it man

where MAKING THIS HAPEN​*


----------



## Abigail (Jan 28, 2010)

*You make the COSBYTOP COMPUTER.

This thing is probably a useless piece of shit, but making it has caused you to feel an alarming sense of satisfaction. *​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

So hey, who here cracked up at Dave vs aT?

Be honest


----------



## Abigail (Jan 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> So hey, who here cracked up at Dave vs aT?
> 
> Be honest



How couldn't you?


*Spoiler*: __ 



AT: hEYYY,
AT: fIRST, oK, i THINK YOU'RE AWFUL,
AT: lET'S PUT THAT FACT ON THE TABLE WHERE WE CAN BOTH SEE IT,
AT: nOW YOU HAVE BEEN PRIMED FOR THE DIGESTIVE RUINATION THAT'S ABOUT TO TAKE PLACE, aND THE COMPREHENSIVE SOILING OF THE LAUNDRY ENVELOPING YOUR PERSON,
TG: oh my god you type like a tool
AT: yEAHHH,
AT: nOW YOU'RE GETTING IT, wHAT YOU ARE IN FOR,
AT: aRE YOU READY TO BE TROLLLLLED,
AT: wITHIN AN INCH OF YOUR MISERABLE HUMAN CORTEX,
TG: this is so weak im almost getting tired of wasting good material on you guys
TG: its like
TG: youve got nothing
TG: its always one of you sprouting up and ranting about how hard im about to get trolled
TG: with no ensuing substance
TG: you dont even know anything about us
TG: one of you fuckers thought i was a girl
AT: oK, yEAH, bUT,
AT: tHE THING IS, tHAT i DON'T CARE,
AT: aBOUT YOUR ANATOMICAL DETAILS, aND THINGS LIKE THAT,
AT: i KNOW WHAT YOU'VE DONE,
AT: oR WILL DO, aCTUALLY,
AT: iT'S THE MOST AWFUL THING, tHE WORST YOU CAN EVER DO,
TG: sorry i wouldnt cyber with you dude
TG: in the future or whatever
AT: wHAT, wAIT,
AT: oH,
AT: oK, yOU'RE THE ONE WHO LIKES TO SUBMIT INNUENDO,
TG: human innuendo
AT: yES, hUMAN iNNUENDO,
AT: sORRY FOR THE LACK OF CLARITY,
TG: so at what point in the future am i supposed to look forward to you whipping up this titanic hankerin for my knob
AT: uH,
TG: be honest with me
TG: cause im busy
TG: and i want to know exactly when i got to clear some space in my calendar for when some fuckwit blunders out of a magical phone booth and makes a ballad-inspiring play for my throbbing beef truncheon
AT: sHOULD i BE PERTURBED BY THESE ALLUSIONS,
TG: no man
TG: look
TG: i just need to know when to be there
TG: when the stars come into alignment and your flux capacitor lets you finally sate your meteoric greed for crotch-dachshund
TG: i wouldnt want to miss it and cause a paradox or something
TG: itd suck if the universe blew up on account of you missing your window of opportunity to help yourself to a pubescent boy's naked spam porpoise
AT: uHHH,
AT: oK, THIS IS SORT OF STARTING TO UPSET ME,
TG: jesus you are such a shitty troll
AT: i GUESS i'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE,
AT: aND FIND ANOTHER POINT IN TIME TO BOTHER YOU,
AT: wHEN, i GUESS,
AT: yOU ARE MORE EMOTIONALLY SUSCEPTIBLE, aND DON'T HAVE ALL THESE BEES IN YOUR BONNET,
AT: aBOUT YOUR HUMAN SEXUALITY,
TG: oh no
TG: no dude
TG: you sassed me up
TG: we are in THE SHIT now
TG: together
TG: for the long haul
AT: i,
AT: wHAT,
TG: we're motherfuckin entrenched in this bitch
TG: you and me
TG: welcome to nam
TG: now grab my hand and shimmy your soggy ass off that muddy bank before charlie gets the fuckin drop
AT: uHHH, wHO,
AT: wHO'S CHARLIE,
TG: hes the guy whos gonna read our vows
TG: im feeling pretty friggin MATRIMONIAL all a sudden
TG: take a look down by your foot see that little bottle
TG: stomp on that shit like its on fire
TG: noisy ethnic dudes are flipping the fuck out and waving us around on chairs til someone gets hurt
TG: im your 300 pound matronly freight-train
TG: and my gaping furnace is hungry for coal so get goddamn shoveling
AT: oH MY GOD,
TG: bro look in my eyes
TG: that twinkle
TG: that be DEVOTION you herniated pro wrestlers sweaty purple taint
TG: sparklin like a visit from your fairy fuckin godmother
TG: shit be PURE AND TRUE
TG: thats what you see
TG: a kaleidoscopic supernova of all your hopes and dreams all swishin together
TG: radially effevescing arms of more little boy peckers than you can imagine
TG: turning out insane corkscrew haymakers of a billion dancing vienna sausages strong
TG: this is how we do this
TG: this shits more real than kraft mayo

-- adiosToreador [AT] blocked turntechGodhead [TG] --


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2010)

God how long is Problem Sleuth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy shit @ Snowman. Or should I say SnowWoman

Though the whole 'destroy the universe', unsuprising since you always sink the 8 ball last.

But her hand. It's the same as the King's.

Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Cubey said:


> God long is Problem Sleuth



Long but very, very good 

Now keep reading if you haven't finished


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> God how long is Problem Sleuth



1,700+ pages.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 29, 2010)

The epilogue of PS is also massive.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Massively awesome.

Snowman would rape in the OBD.

"Oh sure, you can kill me. It'll wipe you out along with the entire universe though, so think twice."


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 29, 2010)

She's also completely black, unlike the rest of the Felt


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Plus the carapace hand, though that might be a weird glove.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2010)

*Everybody out of the god damn way. You got a hat full of bomb, a fist full of penis, and a head full of empty.*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2010)

ALL HAIL KING SPADES


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 30, 2010)

ahahaha, Dave's Strife

I WARNED YOU ABOUT STAIRS BRO


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 30, 2010)

We should make a OBD thread with bro


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2010)

Well his speed is easily en par with Goku's as of when he first was on Namek.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

Bro shunpos better than anyone from Bleach


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 30, 2010)

God wishes he can shunpo like Bro


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2010)

What about John's Dad's strength feats? He doesn't seem to have much trouble with safes weighing over a ton.

And then there's Bec who is a reality warper and all the holyshitpower that goes with that...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait till you get to Bec 

Not sure he's there yet, Sunny.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2010)

Finished Problem Sleuth. Just have to get through the conclusion now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah the epilogue

PS's ending is just grand


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

Now you get to start Homestuck :ho

Don't forget to check out the Extras section first though


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2010)

And done.

tired.jpg

Time for Homestuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

You will not regret it. Be prepared for epic flash updates.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2010)

This weird time travel shit is starting to get confusing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

I've kinda got a hold of it, what do you need to know and I should have the answer.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

ADMIRAL SLEUTH

Now to continue where I left off


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Keep at it, DN. Shit be mad cash.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## God (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you confused yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got up to Dave's chat with aT

Just ldestryoma


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

I gotta say, that moment is just, wow  I laughed so hard. Dave is a fucking champion.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 31, 2010)

That was just devastating 

I could hardly believe what I was reading


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

aT just had his shit absolutely ruined. No one has been rocked that hard before. No one.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I gotta say, that moment is just, wow  I laughed so hard. Dave is a fucking champion.


Absolute domination.

aT should an hero for being owned so hard.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> That was just devastating
> 
> I could hardly believe what I was reading



A masterpiece.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2010)

*starts Homestuck*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 31, 2010)

Just finished Act 3

Holy shit, John's killing spree


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. The finale for act 3 :blackliquidsorrow:

Now you get the MC interlude


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2010)

/rewatches for 35th time.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yes. The finale for act 3 :blackliquidsorrow:
> 
> Now you get the MC interlude



The interlude is looking pretty good

The joke about the fort was nice

Reading Problem Sleuth before Homestuck really is a good idea


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, not doing it would really hurt a lot you would need context to enjoy more.


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

Does he do that to everything?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh how I love the non-sequitur suggestions


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

New work from their fanart thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuckawesome. Now if they just had it in my wallpaper size

And Jade not squiddles but her atom logo.

Then it'd be perfect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

Know what, fuckit, this is my new background



And my sig eventually (once Rez gives me the promised big avy perms). Calling it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

Now if I just can figure out how to get an animated gif as a background to play its fucking animation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah there wasn't a larger version, sorry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

No worries, its high enough quality and vector like enough that it didn't lose too much quality.

I'm wearing my GSG shirt tomorrow


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont get it. Death is like the fourth (behind PS, MK, and PI) most broken character in the series. How is he not able to block his door?

Goddamn plotholes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

His arms are feeble 

Thats why he needs the strongest man in the universe.


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

Not so feeble they cant carry the scythe


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

But the scythe isn't a woodwind instrument


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

PS was still able to pick up the A-Bomb Scythe.

Hell PI was able to pick up a giant anchor.

There are no excuses


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

But the only way to block a door is a woodwind instrument or a bust 

And both of them were in their gambit schema forms. That doesn't count.


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

lol wut?

PI wasnt in his gambit schema. Or did you forget he was a slowpoke and it wore off before he reached the anchor.

But yeah, I forgot the instrument rule


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh you jew.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)

YES


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

>_ PSS: Remove Crowbar's pin.__

The circle of stupidity is complete._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Now we get to start a new one in the spiral of confusion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

Huge bitch


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Blarg, poor Andrew's server. It's getting it's ass served these days.

And yeah, the "for assholes" books are hilarious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Huge bitch



BWAHAHAHAHAHA ldestryoma

God damn  I laughed hard at that. Spades is the fucking man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2010)

So much lag trying to load the newest updates.

He really needs to upgrade his server


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Two new fanarts.

Link removed


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't wait until Cubey reads some of Dave's chats


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

It will be great times for all.

Set upgrade


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

link

You can get a proper sized desktop now Sunny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice find TV

Expect a poz


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic

The MSPA community is pretty awesome


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Metaphysical consequences are the trickiest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Where you up to, Char?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Candy corn handgun. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent to see. Keep going.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Eyes5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha oh Andrew you magnificent bastard


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hahahaha oh Andrew you magnificent bastard



Which thread was that from?


Anyways, I found some awesome fanart's as well.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I see a Bro set in my future


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm making a MSPA set soon

just need to wear this one a bit longer


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2010)

I should find good fanart of DMK for a set. He's just too awesome a boss.


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 2, 2010)

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Which thread was that from?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I found some awesome fanart's as well.



That was the recent update thread. Andrew posts there a lot.

Also I notice you didn't post the third fanart in that set.

I wonder why 

No I don't.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> That was the recent update thread. Andrew posts there a lot.
> 
> Also I notice you didn't post the third fanart in that set.
> 
> ...



Yeah.


Anyways, thoughts on my new set?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

Link me the third one 

Also  superb.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Just remember that you asked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

...

Oh goddammit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

I TOLD YOU MAN

I TOLD YOU ABOUT FURSUITS!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

But its like WHY THE FUCK WOULD THEY EVEN DO THAT?! 

I mean Jade's denouncement of fursuits is canon


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Alas, the fandom, they listen not.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> But its like WHY THE FUCK WOULD THEY EVEN DO THAT?!
> 
> I mean Jade's denouncement of fursuits is canon



Obviously the picture is almost at Bro levels of irony.


Anyways, more art.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

/inspires me to rewatch EoA3 for the 37th time.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2010)

I know it made me watch it another two times.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

New set


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 2, 2010)

Hell yes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent set, Sunny. Lovin' that Spades.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna be Clubs, Hearts and Diamonds? 

I could help make sets if you want


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 2, 2010)

I call clubs deuce


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

I would totally be down with Diamonds.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set


I like it.


Sunuvmann said:


> Anyone wanna be Clubs, Hearts and Diamonds?
> 
> I could help make sets if you want



Oh, if only I didn't just make this one.

Fuck it, I'll go back to this one later, I'll take Hearts.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahahaha @ Andrew lampshading the inconsistency of which eye it was on due to flipping Spades.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

Also superb:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ahahaha @ Andrew lampshading the inconsistency of which eye it was on due to flipping Spades.



Oh man, I laughed so hard at that you have no idea it was hilarious oh god Andrew is such a magnificent bastard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 2, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Obviously the picture is almost at Bro levels of irony.



I'm hoping the purpose of that is just for irony


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2010)

This made me lol so hard


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

link

A music album of songs fitting the MC was put together


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2010)

/ripping off website at the speed of internet download manager YEAHHHHHHH


Aaaand done. If anyone wants that or the rest of the Homestuck OST, just ask


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2010)

Could you send those my way?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

On it    .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2010)

All or just the new one?

I can't remember if it was you who I sent vol.1-3 before or someone else.

Edit: k lol Taurus got it.

Though I was the one who sent it to him


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunny is the source of music goodness.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 5, 2010)

*SS: Make friends with Die.*​


*You introduce your CAST IRON HORSE HITCHER to your new friend. *​
Spades Slick knows how to befriend someone

What a guy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

May I be the first to say, in light of the recent update:

Hearts Boxcars. What. The. *FUCK*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2010)

Since Jack has a creature who looks of the same type as HB as a henchmen, I wonder if those guys will do similar things in the future


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

HAhaha, an imp runs back to Jack.

Jack: You have failed me for the last time.

*HeartsBoxcars Agent pops up behind the imp*

NOM


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 6, 2010)

...That was some delirious biznasty.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 6, 2010)

Best page yet.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

The whole Felt arc as a whole is rather nice.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 6, 2010)

Gimme some rule 34 on homestuck just for the lols


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2010)

Well there's the romantic fan art thread for all the pairings. I doubt there's any porn there though...


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't find any, rather disappointing actually.

I am positive Rule 35 will come into effect soon though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2010)

I was wondering what DD's porn of choice would be


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2010)

Amusingly enough it only came up because people were talking about it in the recent update thread.

Andrew actually posted the grey ladies thing before putting the pages online.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2010)

Cans punches you into next week.

That one was definitely called first. Though I don't know whether it was called or just served to inspire Andrew to do so.

Also, nother 4/13. Andrew's getting subtler about them.



			
				Eyes5 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2010)

The lag on the site is horrendous


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2010)

New updates casually stab server in the face.


----------



## Kyo. (Feb 8, 2010)

homestuck is superb

and so is the music


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2010)

+1 to Sunny recruitment


----------



## Kyo. (Feb 8, 2010)

indeed

well done my friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2010)

@ Newest update


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else noticed the safe looks like a catchpalogue card


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh shit, had not noticed that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't till someone mentioned it in the discussion thread.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 8, 2010)

Spades Slick is the GLORIOUS MONARCH
He kills Lord English and becomes the king, blah blah

That how this whole intermission ties in with the original story


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2010)

May I be the first to say:

Fucking OW


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 9, 2010)

jesus christ his arm


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 9, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> jesus christ his arm



GODAMN IT SNOWMAN, BLUH BLUH


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2010)

Well that's a pretty hefty dose of mind fellatio right there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2010)

carcinoGenetecist, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 9, 2010)

Still laughing at Sprite Flip.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a little something for you guys:

link

This is being done by the guy who originally suggested the midnight crew in the fan donations sections, and was set up by collaboration between him and Andrew. That means not only will we probably end up seeing Matchsticks' and Quarters' powers in here, we're also getting some canon.

You saw the amulet on the floor beneath the safe? Yeah, you'll recognise it from this work.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 9, 2010)

OH FUCK SHIT AWESOME

I never check the MSPA forums, so I would have totally missed this.

Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2010)

There's a lot of crap that goes in the forums that actually elaborates on stuff in the comic. You're missing out.

Like that letter Pm has? To Dr. Brinner?

Dr. Brinner is a fanmade character that people randomly talk about in various threads. He existed quite a few months before his mention in comic. When the mention was made, people flipped out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2010)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll start reading then.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2010)

Why hello there Past CD.

Every one of you guys should be reading Felt. We just got up to Matchsticks, so we'll be seeing his power soon as well.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Why hello there Past CD.
> 
> Every one of you guys should be reading Felt. We just got up to Matchsticks, so we'll be seeing his power soon as well.



Yeah, I'm already up to date with Felt.

DAMNED LAGGY GAME


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2010)

PM is a badass. AR didn't stand a chance


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2010)

Well that was amusing, someone asked on the forum



> Andrew what is a ROYAM



Since he'd flipped WV's sprite and the MAYOR got flipped.

So Andrew ninja fixed it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2010)

This made me d'awwwww


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 15, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> This made me d'awwwww



I left my scotty dogs in my hat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's something a couple of the best artists on mspa collaborated on in an iscribble room


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2010)

The best.


Taurus Versant said:


> Here's something a couple of the best artists on mspa collaborated on in an iscribble room



Superb.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2010)

> GG: this is hard!!!!
> TG: no its not
> GG: : P



Lol. **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Good ol' Homestuck shenanigans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2010)

GG: oh fuck!!!!!

Lol, server learning curve.

Dave really did own at that game


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Tell that to Rose's bed.

Oh wait, you can't, it's on fire.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2010)

That musty old toy on the floor ought to make a nice peace offering for the feisty tall one too. You are quite certain that ladies like squishy useless things like that.

Lol.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 18, 2010)

Land of Light and Rain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



GG: ummm....
GG: i................
GG: i think i might be!
TG: ok
TG: ok lets just
TG: not panic here
GG: im not panicking i feel fine!
TG: lets try to play it cool
TG: and not break all my shit
TG: also dont put anything weird in the seizure kernel
TG: im going to go find somewhere to pee
TG: dont watch me ok
GG: <_<;
TG: like i know you dream about me enough already
TG: lets keep some shit left to the imagination ok
GG: i wont look ok jeez!!!!!
TG: the last thing i need is for your weird brain webcam to be snapping shots of my dong
TG: your grandpa was a sick fuck why would he build a voyeurbot for a little girl
TG: fuck
GG: stop being a huge baby and go peeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!




Dave's pesterlogs are just the best.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Works of art. Frame that shit and hang it in the Louvre.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

More art.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Crumplehat + Secret Wizard. It's canon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

Slightly disappointed Dave didn't go through with the jar based scheme


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

post your favorite MSPA Pairings

nothing is gay with MSPA, including pairings

Hunk Rump is an exception


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

My avatar is it.

WV + TAB for life.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

OTP for life


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown

Canon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

I've always been of the JohnJade DaveRose following


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh lol.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a work of art


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Even more art.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Even more art.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Everyone who doesn't check the forums misses out on a lot of awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

You're not wrong.

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

the MSPA forums are pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Everyone who doesn't check the forums misses out on a lot of awesome.


Surprisingly I actually found those on DeviantArt.



Abigail said:


> Crumplehat + Secret Wizard. It's canon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw that. And was like OH GAWD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

The prequel to that.



Edit: Got ninja'd.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Epilogue.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Continuing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

And that solves that mystery.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

I love happy endings.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't we all?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

The story of Secret Wizard and Crumplehat is one for the ages.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

I meant there was an update


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I'll make my own MSPA adventure on the forums, it should be some good fun.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I meant there was an update


Don't belittle their love.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Their love is the greatest love

Also TWF and I deserve our own MSPA series


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys should totally start an mspafa, I'd be there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2010)

I already have one attack command ready, which is the Double Rider Kick 

Progress baby


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2010)

TG: wow awesome 
TG: so now i guess instead having of a wise or helpful spirit guide sprite thing 
TG: im stuck with this brainless feathery asshole


----------



## Abigail (Feb 21, 2010)

More art.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave's version of Sepulchritude eh


----------



## Abigail (Feb 21, 2010)

More like his version of John's suit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 21, 2010)

John's suit is quite luxurious


----------



## Abigail (Feb 21, 2010)

It is quite swanky.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 21, 2010)

Fit for a shrewd business man like John


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the name for the kernelsprite should it be be tier two'd with Lil Cal

ExCalibird


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown

My god...

just...

Andrew's dupe, has to be


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave's Sepulchritude?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Catch up on Homestuck already Cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Fucking hell Dave, can you get any more awesome? ldestryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2010)

ROBO SLAP 

Fucking lol


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Robo Slap killed me. I am dead now, yet I cannot rest, for MSPA goes on.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Robo Slap killed me. I am dead now, yet I cannot rest, for MSPA goes on.



We'd be dead years ago if that were the case.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 23, 2010)

whhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttt?????????


----------



## Abigail (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, that sure was a twist.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 23, 2010)

My new favorite theory:

John _is _Grandpa Harley
Jade _is _Nanna

creating a convoluted genetic chain


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah that one's been bumping around the mspa forum for a while now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 24, 2010)

I fucking love the mspa forum people 

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahahaha wow


----------



## Abigail (Feb 24, 2010)

That was brilliant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 25, 2010)

FUCK YEAH MAYONAKA


----------



## Abigail (Feb 25, 2010)

He pulls off that cocky smirk well.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2010)

Cant wait to see what Dave's really capable of


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> FUCK YEAH MAYONAKA



where the hell is this from


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2010)

Pogo Hammer GET

Pretty sure shit's about to get REAL.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 25, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> where the hell is this from



Felt, a mspa fan adventure in their forums by the creator of the Midnight crew, who suggested Andrew use the MC in the old fan requested game commands.

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown

He's making it in collaboration with emails to Andrew, so it's canon.



Cubey said:


> Pgog Hammer GET
> 
> Pretty sure shit's about to get REAL.



You have. NO. Fucking idea. How real shit is about to get.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaking of hammers...


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2010)

Why does Dave's brother have to be so elusive


----------



## Abigail (Feb 25, 2010)

Because.

Also, Crumplehat and Secret Wizard are back.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

> So there's a bit of a story behind this. Under the name Mayonaka, I made a series of donations to Andrew Hussie and he inserted my design for the Midnight Crew into a non-canonical portion of Problem Sleuth. Now, quite a while later, they've become a huge piece of MSPA. Well, just as Andrew has carried out an adventure featuring my Midnight Crew, I've endeavored here to carry out an adventure with his Felt.
> 
> After a series of emails between us, Andrew and I are working together on this universe now. Does this make "Felt" canon in Andrew's interpretation? That's up to him. But I'll certainly be maintaining the themes he set for the Felt just as he acted upon the themes I set for the Midnight Crew in their first appearance.



so it is canon


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Canon and awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

I lol'd at the intermission crossover with his other mspfa Voices


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Best intermission ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

You should give Voices a try.

It's long, but pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

this is fantastic


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

It is, isn't it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

Indeed it is

Also I should proclaim how awesome Mayonaka is in every thread I can post in


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

Kind of like what I did in this thread, actually


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Good post CD.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, lol Midnight Crew in the OBD Convo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Good post CD.



I do my best


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

That's good work there CD. Mayonaka's a boss.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2010)

That was incredible 

Fucking mods and their uptight little asses


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a gift I gladly accept


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

In case any of you are wondering about the odd Die in the latest Felt update.



			
				GenaLeah said:
			
		

> Updated with all the Felt members and fixed clock faces! : Also saved as a PNG so it's higher quality than last time. :cheer:



Gena is fantastic <3


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2010)

You can check the OBD wiki for my caps of the Convo 

Good thing you got all the HoU takeovers, Abigail


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was still in my cache.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> *You wake up to find yourself as the lover of Azula, Princess of the FIRE NATION.  She is completely in love with you and happens to trust you for some arbitrary reason.  As a result, you have a high-ranking position and a significant amount of authority.  You also have a deck of HUNK RUMP cards.
> 
> What is your name and what are you going to do?*





lambda said:


> Is it about when you were asked to play a friendly game of make-believe?
> 
> AND YOU WERE ALL OUT OF IMAGINATION.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> > *You smack yourself over the head to see if you conjured this up with your warped mind.  The only thing it achieves is making you look stupid.
> 
> Besides, your IMAGINATION is too low for you to make this all up.  This shit is for real. *





lambda said:


> > Quickly retrieve arms from closet.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> > *You frantically go through the closet but you soon realize that it's Azula's closet.  Nice going dumbass.
> 
> Your stuff is actually placed under the bed.*





lambda said:


> > Quickly retrieve arms from under the bed, then.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> > *You go under your bed and you find TWIN SWORDS OF QUESTIONABLE QUALITY, a TOOTHBRUSH, a paper that lists your PHYSICAL STATS, and a MONOCLE.
> 
> Frankly, you have no idea why you'd put a toothbrush under your bed.*





lambda said:


> >Equip the TWIN SWORDS OF QUESTIONABLE QUALITY. There are felons to fell.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> > *You take all of your belongings and strap the TWIN SWORDS OF QUESTIONABLE QUALITY on your back.  The expression on your face turns very hardened and very gritty.  It's time to hunt some filthy criminals.
> 
> But first, how the hell are you going to get out of the palace?*



this is what happens when I get a vague idea and have nothing else better to do other than follow through it

it's somewhat based on  BTW


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2010)

This is impressive


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 28, 2010)

I wonder how it compares to the thread it was based on


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2010)

It has potential to surpass it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 28, 2010)

That is a lot of potential


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 1, 2010)

Gristtorrent made me lol hard.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2010)

Me too 

I wonder how it works. I'm guessing with it he'll be able to borrow some of John's stuff.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 2, 2010)

lol'd at the only numbers being used are 4, 1 and 3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2010)

Avys for anyone who wants em :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 3, 2010)

If I had to pick just one of those, I'd pick cG


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2010)

Once we get all Twelve, Sunny. Though then we'll have to find 12 of us to be trolls.

Dibs on cG since I'm a Cancer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait for cuttlefishCuller to be intro'd since I'm a Pisces.

Also it looks like gC really is blind. That'd make her smell and taste statements make sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2010)

Black Queen has some epic design going on.

EDIT:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Was looking at some numbers.
> 
> HS currently sits at 1935 images, including Flash pages, in about 330 days. 5.9 img/day.
> 
> ...





			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> Image count is always slightly greater than page count.
> 
> PS: 1621 pages, 365 days, 4.5 pages per day.
> 
> HS: 1547 pages, 330 days, 4.7 pages per day.



35 days to one year anniversary


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 5, 2010)

Good page


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm just waiting to see Jack in his new outfit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm guessing he's not there since he's dealing with Dad

But good @ this pretty much confirming Jack = Spades


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

I just love how this confirms an old post I made on the MSPA board.

Jack: I'm sorry my Glorious Monarch, but my official hat was destroyed in battle with an intruder.

GM: Oh that's cool. I got you a new one anyway. Here put this on.

Jack: D:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2010)

So that's where PM got the sword


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2010)

Latest Felt update just blew my mind.

Anyone else here who gets it wins big.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh lol. **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2010)

Just read through all of the recent Homestuck stuff

It looks like Dave is going to have his own item-maker

Build-grist might be a problem but there's always GristTorrent


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

Especially since Rose is also building her collection now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy shit Rose is awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I just witnessed Rose's Strife

Amazing

Also, Dave yet again gets great dialogue


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2010)

And next time Andrew updates we get more troll chatlogs


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 17, 2010)

GA: Um Is This
GA: A Common Sort Of Practice In Human Courtship
GA: Watching Oblong Meat Products Tumble Into Places They Dont Belong 

Fucking. Lol.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 17, 2010)

Troll chats are always great.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 17, 2010)

They were fantastic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 21, 2010)

SWEET CATCH!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2010)

And then the emotional scene :blackliquidsorrow

Epic cG chat tho


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 30, 2010)

Eyes5 said:
			
		

> I made a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Eyes5 said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaa
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 30, 2010)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Abigail (Mar 30, 2010)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Abigail (Mar 31, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll read the Homestuck updates tomorrow and see if any other new pages come out

I want to maximize the experience as much as possible


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2010)

13th of April is the one year anniversary of Homestuck and 4/13

Our minds are going to be blown so hard that day.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 1, 2010)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

John's Rocket Pack


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2010)

OH. MY. FUCKING. GOG


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

I just saw it

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT AWESOME


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

LAND OF HEAT AND MOTHERFUCKING CLOCKWORK

It justs shows how much better Dave is at SBURB.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave fucking owns at this game.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Gyclops? Psssh, Dave beats those with one hand.

He's also the most efficient operator, he's just unrivaled at this game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2010)

Pretty sure since that was gate 5, we're seeing Dave quite a few hours into his game.

Next update will be Dave: Rewind. Calling it now.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't! You'll cause a time para-


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 2, 2010)

> Land of heat and clockwork


Fffffuck year


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

Shit just keeps getting realer and realer


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

where doing it man, where MAKING THIS HAPEN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2010)

OHGODWHAT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

well, your guess was certainly very close, if not on the mark, TV


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Well crap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't think it was an entirely different timeline though 

God gC *MASSIVELY* fucked it up, didn't she?

Dead John and Jade


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave does deserve being called turntechGodhead though, if he can time travel with those turntables.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2010)

this Denizen sounds like a tough friend


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

That's what sequence breaking does the majority of the time, it fucks your shit up.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKING DAVESPRITE, OH THE IRONY

On a side note, look at all the sweet loot!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2010)

Now we just need to know how the hell he made it


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

I really hope John comes back down.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2010)

If not, Dave's gonna have to track him down through time and bitchslap his ass outta that rocket pack.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

Or there might be a third Dave, that would convince him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2010)

Frankly all things considered, I'm just waiting to see what sort of insane skills the kids will end up with to face off with their respective Denizens.

I mean considering how easily Dave was butchering that Giclopes, and he said he couldn't even do a thing to a Denizen, those things must be some hardboiled motherfuckers.

Frankly I pray we get a Denizen solos the Narutoverse out of this at one point.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

You could argue for a Dave solos the Narutoverse at this point.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2010)

Some quantifiers and more demonstrations of the time powers would be nice.

Then again with his speed feats alone Bro could already take out most guys one on one.

We'll wait and see.

Hoping next update John turns around then Dave im bitchslaps gC.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder how powerful Bro is at this point of the game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 3, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> MOTHERFUCKING DAVESPRITE, OH THE IRONY
> 
> On a side note, look at all the sweet loot!



That is indeed a lot of loot.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.



I'm pretty sure Bro and John's Dad are still top-tier at this point

Also, DAVESPRITE is quite possibly the best thing that happened


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2010)

Now I want an orange creamsicle


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2010)

great page


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2010)

So much broness.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2010)

it's Showa Kamen Rider levels of broness


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 4, 2010)

Two quick questions:
Is it better to finish PS before starting Homestuck? I'm half way through PS and you guys make Homestuck look really awesome.

And when I make some MSPA fanart, would this be thread to post it in?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, you should finish PS before reading Homestuck since the latter has some inside jokes relating to PS

And yes, you can post fanart here


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, definitely PS first, then the extras for the midnight crew, then Homestuck.

And there's a fanart thread on the MSPA forum, so posting there as well's a good call.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

Also, I've been looking for the Midnight Crew part after I saw Crimson Dragoon's set. Where is it on the site?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 5, 2010)

It's in the extras section


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

reconsider...


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah. Ok I see it.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Now go forth in the name of Ace Dick!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2010)

tynic said:
			
		

> I think Andrew finally made a Homestuck character I can really empathize with.



Sometimes good things happen.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Sometimes being everytime Andrew updates.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2010)

This is true.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Now if only Ace Dick would make a cameo in Homestuck, I could die happily.

Denizen? Pssshaw, nothing against the might of Ace Dickery.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sometimes good things happen.



Dawww.


Also, Captain Snoop made a cameo. 

Regular Snoop as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Andrew Hussie has smiled upon us.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

I wept manly tears, I don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Make her a member of the Midnight Crew is now slang for straight up murdering a bitch /stealsfrom4chan


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, I already recuperated.

I know you took it from the General Discussion, and I also know I'm making a gif of the denizens getting owned.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Not so sure they're the denizens. I think they're just high level enemies.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Goddammit, I wish I could use this as my signature.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

I can see datass shades on Ace so clearly right there.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

I can do it in a flash, want to see that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Make it so.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

You'll see a quick joke if you look closely at Ace.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Bwahahaha


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, saw that earlier myself.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Slownima is slow.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 13, 2010)

Jesus tittyfucking christ dat update


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 13, 2010)

it gave me a hardon


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

Homestuck Album 4 is out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2010)

It's the best yet.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 14, 2010)

I require it.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

If you've been replaying "Black" raise your hand.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 14, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> If you've been replaying "Black" raise your hand.




I raise my hand with pride


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> If you've been replaying "Black" raise your hand.



Hand raised to the heavens.

This


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 15, 2010)

AH Exposition update, very filling.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2010)

Spades Slick = troll's Jack Noir

Snowball = troll's BQ

Epic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like Andrew's recap confirmed a few things


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2010)

Means Felt Dr Brinner != Homestuck Dr Brinner.

Or does it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I think most interesting is that it means Spades is *a* Jack Noir, not *our* Jack Noir.

And that the BQ is dead through continued aggression, not 'cut off finger = boom'

And BQ was the Monarch that was first shown leaving Jack pretty much in command of Derse

And Jade's weapon for John which Jack used to kill the queen and the subsequent Jackspers Noirlecrow is probably 'the screwed everything up' the trolls were talking about.

Oh and the code on Rose's wall is to bring life back to the ocean.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2010)

The BQ killed by continued aggression *is* implied in the animation, and Andrew said as much in the discussion thread earlier as well.

He also told us about the code being how Rose interpreted the genetic code Jasper's told her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2010)

hahaha, Google LOWAS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought you were telling me to google Lowas, but then I checked MSPA and there was an update.

I can't tell whether gC is being apologetic, John's being an idiot or both.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2010)

Right, so how many of us tried to use the Google Street View and were a little disappointed that it didn't work.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2010)

> You spend the next twenty minutes staring at this image before you realize it's not a Flash file.


This would have made a good april fools prank rofl


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh son of a bit-

*reads next page*

OHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHI


----------



## Abigail (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol Dave. **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 18, 2010)

Dave is the best


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2010)

Fucking lol @ literally him being already awake.

And fucking dream Cal

And him drawing sweet bro and hella jeff in his room. Fuck lol. Kinda anticlimactic that his subconscious hidden drawings were that and not something more dramatic story wise.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 19, 2010)

Anticlimactic or ironic?

You decide.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 19, 2010)

*You find a book full of beautiful poetry and groundbreaking philosophical thinking by American Sports Legend, Charles Barkley.

These are words to cherish.

This is a man to treasure. *

Beautiful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm impressed he managed to draw jpeg artifacts on his wall.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool so the bunny gets sent back in time


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2010)

Werent you permabanned, you sneaky friend?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 19, 2010)

there is no such thing as a permanent ban if you know what to do


----------



## Abigail (Apr 20, 2010)

Chaos Dunk.

Killer of millions.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> grnr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				gryfft said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				weirdguy said:
			
		

> Andrew?
> 
> But....but.....
> 
> You didn't know?



ohgodnotthehorsepainting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2010)

> SUaJG


Whazzat          ?


----------



## Abigail (Apr 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whazzat          ?



SUaJG = .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh lawd. So that's where Chaos Dunk came from


----------



## Abigail (Apr 20, 2010)

> Twelve years prior to the game, Charles Barkley, in an attempt to impress his son *Hoopz* Barkley, performs a Chaos Dunk—and inadvertently kills almost everyone present. As a result, basketball  was made illegal and nearly all great players were killed in "The Great B-Ball Purge of 2041"



Creative name.

Also.

Kate Voegele - Wish You Were 

For any who still didn't know where the intro of Black came from.

It's a surprisingly good song for being 101 years old.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2010)

Also the noise like laughter throughout the track is just parts of that really sped up.

If you listen closely, you'll hear "I'm a member of" in it.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe it's "make her a member of the [X3-5] make her a member of the Midnight Crew"

Radiation said so himself.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's "Make her a member of the" as well.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> SUaJG = .



why have I never heard of that before

it sounds so beautiful


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, Casey must have been getting cramped in that card.

Also, go John. I'm pretty sure he just somewhat counter-trolled.

Not as well as Dave, but still.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> why have I never heard of that before
> 
> it sounds so beautiful



You obviously weren't ready for it yet.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Not as well as Dave, but still.



well, Dave is the master at it



> You obviously weren't ready for it yet.



true


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, look under crack pairings.

CHxSW forever.

Also, Andrew's exposition on Homestuck at the top is still great.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

CHxSW>>DavexDavesprite


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

It's my OTP.

Also, this can never be posted enough.



> _I don't merely draw Homestuck..._
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Also, wow. The recap page is now full of links to the crap it's taking about.

That's a nice little touch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

Andrew Hussie is the best


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

Indeed so.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2010)

he's also an expert fort-builder


----------



## Abigail (Apr 21, 2010)

A Jack of all trades.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 22, 2010)

Homestuck update is pretty cool

cool like Dave


----------



## Abigail (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet music update.

Also, I warned you about dream stairs bro.

I told you dog.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2010)

And now, after so many years, we are finally the pony (totally a JailBreak reference)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer the previous choice of Trample Mom


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh hey I finished Problem Slueth.

It had a great ending.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

And now we are the hat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovin the Fluthlu in your sig Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lovin the Fluthlu in your sig Platinum



Why thank you .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2010)

And now the Guardians come together.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 23, 2010)

Hass, hassing it up as usual.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Oh hey I finished Problem Slueth.
> 
> It had a great ending.



now check out the extras and get cracking on Homestuck 

also, consider this your official welcome into the MSPA fandom, now that you've finished PS


----------



## Abigail (Apr 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> And now the Guardians come together.



All that remains is Bro.

I foresee a suitably ironic entrance.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2010)

*You use the alchemiter's scaling upgrade to reduce it to a more manageable and affordable size.

You make a weapon called FEAR NO ANVIL. *​


----------



## Abigail (Apr 23, 2010)

New weapon pages are always great.

Also, weapons obtained through shenanigans, especially shenanigans against gods tend to be powerful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2010)

I look forward to the day when John gets the Mjolnir while Dave gets the Excalibur 

of course they won't be called that, but the designs should make them recognizable to mythology buffs


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 23, 2010)

Though with bastardized names like Fluthlu is to Cthulu

I still wonder what Rose's upgraded weaponry is going to be...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2010)

Rose made that Lime Ogre her bitch in her first real Strife 

I almost fear to see what she could do with upgraded weapons


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

That is badass looking hammer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the clockness to it, you can see Dave's themes so strongly.

Also Rose and John finally meet up I think.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, the PRANKSTER'S GAMBIT makes a triumphant return after 10 months.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2010)

John learns well.

They're gonna meet soooooooooooon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 24, 2010)

this is going to be the greatest


----------



## Abigail (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if you all knew this but as I just found it I'll post it anyways.



Press all four corner buttons and get ready to find out why this is the greatest webcomic ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2010)

AHAHAA Captain Planet and Ghost Busters


----------



## Abigail (Apr 24, 2010)

I literally listened to the Ghost Busters theme for over an hour non-stop.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 24, 2010)

This is touching.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow how did you even find that man.

Here's something interesting.



			
				Regy Rusty said:
			
		

> The Frog Temple as seen in WV: Ascend was actually a complete model of the Incipisphere as the kids know it. I didn't realize this for such a long time until someone pointed it out. You can see it  (this is the only still picture of it I could think of). It's got the four planets, as well as Prospit and Derse and their moons and the frog in the middle is Skaia.



also



			
				michi said:
			
		

> Sad but true (perhaps):
> 
> wow dithering hahaha :chummy:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2010)

New set!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice set Sunny also.

"Viceroy Bubbles Von Salamancer" .


----------



## Abigail (Apr 26, 2010)

So, John has time powers now.

Awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2010)

fucking 

cue a thousand John threads in the OBD


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

John has acquired ZA WARUDO.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2010)

Homestuck is certainly moving up the Echeladder


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

Imagine if he could actually handle the full sized Fear no Anvil.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2010)

John will get to that level someday


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

Then after that, there's only Zillyhoo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2010)

The mightiest hammer of them all


----------



## Gain (Apr 26, 2010)

posting here because it is my duty


----------



## God (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so, by now John's wielded the Pogo Hammer, the Wrinklefucker, the Telescopic Sassacrusher, and _tried_ to obtain the Warhammer Of Zillyhoo, but apparently isnt ready to do so yet.

Man, he's getting more powerful by the second


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2010)

Posting it here as well.

"Stop, Hammertime"


----------



## God (Apr 26, 2010)

Alright, just about to start the Midnight Crew intermission


----------



## Abigail (Apr 26, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Posting it here as well.
> 
> "Stop, Hammertime"



I just noticed that.

Also.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Alright, just about to start the Midnight Crew intermission



the MC is fucking awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2010)

Make her a member of the midnight crew...


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 27, 2010)

Before I start Homestuck today, here's my first attempt at some fanart:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Kudos to Andrew Hussey who makes this look easier than it really is.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2010)

You made that? 



> *John: Who cares, just ride the pony  already. *
> * 	 			YES. FUCK YES. HELL FUCKING YES.  			*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2010)

Best page.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2010)

I think we're going to get our minds blown once again


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> You made that?


Yeah.

I drew it by hand and edited it in photoshop.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2010)

That's actually really really impressive.

Nice emote there Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2010)

I stole it from MSPA forum and put it in my photobucket


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2010)

They have a Cal emote.

They hide it under spoilers so you expect it at the last possible moment.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2010)

Isnt that Jewwy of you? 

Man, this just keeps getting better. Finally exploring the Land of Light and Rain


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2010)

The Jade page stands for itself but oh god the aT one


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2010)

[Insert SHIT JUST GOT REAL pun here]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2010)

random_numbers said:
			
		

> Mr.Diskette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DgallowsCalibrator said:
			
		

> Pointing out once again that I go to the same forums as the dude who made Cat Planet :3
> 
> Also, Land of Cat and Planet





			
				Ziphorous said:
			
		

> DgallowsCalibrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Layra said:
			
		

> Fire!





			
				gloomyMoron said:
			
		

> Ziphorous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Dragoshi said:
			
		

> gloomyMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				JordanTH said:
			
		

> <3 HEART <3





			
				fivexthethird said:
			
		

> JordanTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ziphorous said:
			
		

> By your powers combined, I am CAPTAIN PLANET!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There aren't words for my feelings for the MSPA fora <3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 28, 2010)

MSPA the best


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh my God, that was so fucking


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2010)

O shi-

O shi-

O shi-

HB coming up

And lol Jack Noir has become SOVEREIGN SLAYER and now has the right initials


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2010)

The MC is coming together once more.

BUT SUDDENLY DREAM JADE OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE WITH A BOOT TO THE FACE


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 29, 2010)

RIDER KICK


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2010)

I am fully expecting a Rider!Rose/Rider!DreamJade double Rider Kick from the fanart thread very soon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> RIDER KICK



speaking of Kamen Rider, I did see Ace Dick as Accel on the MSPA forums a while back and there was some joke about shitty imagination


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2010)

*You receive an incoming message from the DRACONIAN DIGNITARY. You tell him you've got the ring. He says good, bring it to him while he waits for an update from the HEGEMONIC BRUTE who's been tracing the king's movements down on the battlefield.

He asks if you're still wearing that ridiculous outfit. He says you don't have to anymore, by orders of the SOVEREIGN SLAYER.

You say...

You say you'd still rather wear the outfit.

He's got nothing to say about that. *​
lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2010)

I love how CD has the fake sword connected from both ends by a wire


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope Jade being refocused upon means she'll be getting her Kernelsprite and entering the Medium soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2010)

So what do you expect her sprite to be prototyped with?

Hass 'The Flame' Harley is of course necessary.

But what else will it be typed with?

There's all the mummies and knights and shit. There's too many things that stand out to decide


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2010)

The MSPA Wiki seems to suggest Grandpa will be her sprite, but recent roles he's taken seem to suggest he has more to do than just being some guide.

Whatever it is, I hope it isnt a damn trophy or some shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha the ring doesn't work on humans.

Jade should prototype her sprite with the ring, creating an infinite recursion loop which breaks Skaia.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2010)

That'd be too fucking lol.

Actually I see that of her doing it and then the result blows up the universe and we get a classic wait, thats stupid, go back.

I miss those.

So I made a John version of 



(I'm making custom s in the Blender, made that one for myself )


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice Sunny.


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2010)

Sunny, make me a PS one plox :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2010)

Striderized.


----------



## God (May 1, 2010)

This really is terrific.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2010)

DAT UPDATE

he might actually live up to the KING OF SPADES title


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Don't you mean has?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2010)

apparently yes, you're right, he has


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2010)

SS is the bawss.


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Fiesta Ace Dick Vegeta?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> SS is the bawss.



If he's not going to be the Final Boss, then I don't know who is


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2010)

Well he got well and truly owned by John's Father. Sure he's powered up since but you'd think final villain would be someone stronger.

I mean the Denizen is being set up as kinda the Flutulu of this but SS would need a massive powerup to reach DMK level


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

John's Dad is a pro, almost as cool as Bro.

The final boss is gonna be DD, obviously.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2010)

Only time will tell, I suppose


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Time will tell a lot.

Especially with all the time shenanigans.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2010)

Best not to think too much about time shenanigans


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

More or less than stairs?


----------



## God (May 5, 2010)

Man that was badass.

Damn.. I cant remember who the previous WV? was.. He was introduced with the Parcel Mistress and the Authority Regulator..

Anyways, this was badass. Cant wait to see how Jade's prototype changes things.


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Wayward Vagabond.


----------



## God (May 5, 2010)

No wait, there was no other WV?

There was only PM? and AR?

But Sovereign Slayer better keep his promise and return that parcel once PM? gets the White Queen's ring and White King's staff back.


----------



## God (May 5, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2010)

Alchemy binge time


----------



## Quelsatron (May 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Alchemy binge time



the greatest of all binges


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2010)

BODACIOUS BLACK LIQUID SORROW


----------



## Abigail (May 6, 2010)

Alchemy time is the best time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 6, 2010)

Yus! Rose Alchemy Binge, finally!


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see her sweet new threads.


----------



## God (May 6, 2010)

Am I the only one seeing a Death's tears reference?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2010)

No, it's pretty obviously one


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 6, 2010)

That was my reaction to Rose's new gear


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2010)

I just started back with Homestuck. It was like Problem Sleuth was to me at first, uninteresting, till I kept at it. Now I want to see where this goes. Also, Midnight Crew


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE PARTY MOTHERFUCKERS

/ninja'd by Sunny's set


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 7, 2010)

And with style


----------



## God (May 7, 2010)

Badass set Sunny.



DAT THORNS OF OGLOGOTH



Darth Nihilus said:


> I just started back with Homestuck. It was like Problem Sleuth was to me at first, uninteresting, till I kept at it. Now I want to see where this goes. Also, Midnight Crew



I felt the same way but trust me, just keep at it. You wont even realize when you're hooked. Where are you btw?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2010)

Everyone is going to get more awesome from here, I can feel it


----------



## God (May 7, 2010)

Cant wait to see Dave's alchemy binge


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2010)

I still want to know how all of Dave's stuff was made  It's cool that he has it, but I want to know what it's made of.


----------



## God (May 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I still want to know how all of Dave's stuff was made  It's cool that he has it, but I want to know what it's made of.



Dave doesnt have any stuff, all he has are swords, right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2010)

Well he also has the Time Tables.

Bleh, I want update already. And activity in this thread made me think there was some. FUCK YOU CUBEY!


----------



## Abigail (May 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Dave doesnt have any stuff, all he has are swords, right?



He had at least 100 cards, I highly doubt they were all swords.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, all the stuff Davesprite had was in those cards.

Also update should be in the vicinity of soon.

I hope to god.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

Checked out the updates

Jade basically builds shit, nothing really exciting so far


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

I'm excited at seeing Dave's reaction to Jade making a building that looks like shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

I always look forward to more Dave


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2010)

heh


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

I dunno, the legs look a bit overfemin- who am I kidding, it's from the MSPA Forums.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 12, 2010)

You didn't notice the tits?

Jack IS technically the queen now.


----------



## God (May 12, 2010)

^ This is true. But if you really want to get technical, he's also the Black King.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

Isn't that just carapace?


----------



## God (May 13, 2010)

That update was awesome.

Dave's Snoop Dogg Snow Cone Machete and Scarlet Ribbitar 

Then we have John's Fear No Anvil and unknown PS hammer (probably WoZ but why couldnt he just preview it?) as well as the poor Telescopic Sassacrusher that got stolen, the less powerful Wrinklefucker and the base Pogo Hammer.

Rose's Thorns of Oglogoth, which is just one weapon so..

Really this is all just hyping up Jade.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2010)

New weapons and items are always awesome


----------



## Abigail (May 13, 2010)

You make the SNOOP DOGG SNOW CONE MACHETE.

When foes drop it like it's hot just turn up the blizzizzle nozzle so they chizzlax fo' rizzle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2010)

As someone pointed out, the ruby ribitar needs 20,000 quartz.

We got *ONE* quartz from the big monster Mom took out.

Contraband Alchemy is fucking serious business.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2010)

When Homestuck ends, the four kids are going to be fucking godlike


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2010)

No kidding.

Personally I can't wait to see Jade get into the Medium now.

But John has to finish his business in The Veil, then somehow get back to LOWAS and collect his server copy, then either return to his computer back home or find the Cosbytop to get Jade up and running.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2010)

What I wonder though is what would happen if say John took his jetpack and flew all the way to Prospit and came face to face with his dream self.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2010)

They will merge together and rocket up the echeladder.


----------



## Nimademe (May 14, 2010)

SBAHJIFIER

Amazing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2010)

The expression on the Basilisk at Dave's freak parade was priceless.


----------



## Nimademe (May 14, 2010)

I still think the Felt Smuppet takes the cake though.

Just look at that thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2010)

The smuppet||dead things combo terrifies me.


----------



## God (May 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> As someone pointed out, the ruby ribitar needs 20,000 quartz.
> 
> We got *ONE* quartz from the big monster Mom took out.
> 
> Contraband Alchemy is fucking serious business.



I'm pretty sure this is what the Ultimate Alchemy is involved with.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> When Homestuck ends, the four kids are going to be fucking godlike



EoS MSPA will be a god-tier multiverse.



Taurus Versant said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Personally I can't wait to see Jade get into the Medium now.



This and only this. It's going to be a fucking apocalypse.



> But John has to finish his business in The Veil, then somehow get back to LOWAS and collect his server copy, then either return to his computer back home or find the Cosbytop to get Jade up and running.



IIRC, PM has his server copy. So first, she has to get back the WK's scepter, get the package back from SS, get the WQ's ring back from Dream Jade, and deliver both things to John.

So really there'd be no reason for John to go back to LOWAS, he should just continue where he left off at LOLAR.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2010)

Nah, PM put the server copy in the parcel pyxis. The next time John gets to LOWAS the Breeze should bring him it.


----------



## God (May 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, he's going to have to go back once he passes through the fifth gate


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2010)

I really don't think Jade has that much time


----------



## God (May 14, 2010)

Well shit, if I know


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2010)

Okay so we've got Elder Gods in the HS universe now.

This is starting to get concerning.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 15, 2010)

things are going to get even more heated

can't wait for more


----------



## God (May 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay so we've got Elder Gods in the HS universe now.
> 
> This is starting to get concerning.



We've had Elder Gods in the MSPAverse overall ever since Futhlu.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Dave has some sweet new gear.


----------



## God (May 15, 2010)

Someone's late.

Very late.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Someone's late.
> 
> Very late.



Not really Cubey. I hardly call 2 days late.


----------



## God (May 15, 2010)

Well I think you dont know shut up just shut up.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Well I think you dont know shut up just shut up.


----------



## God (May 15, 2010)

You're not MdB.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Cubey said:


> You're not MdB.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 15, 2010)

obligatory lol Cubey


----------



## God (May 15, 2010)

Man, MSPA sometimes just makes me shed tears of absolute fucking awe.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 15, 2010)

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'



That is awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 15, 2010)

I honestly can't believe I didn't find out about that sooner


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 16, 2010)

/sent message.

Asked about the origin of Homestuck


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

> *So far, what percentage of the fan adventure Felt is canon?*
> 
> only as much as my own yet-unrecorded ideas.
> 
> which is to say, none, until actually committed to a page.



that answers that question


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> *What does a man like you look for in a woman?*
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GOT
> 
> (please don't say a dick please don't say a dick please don't say a dick)



Hahaha, oh geez.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

yeah that one was funny


----------



## God (May 16, 2010)

> *How is Dave able to change suits on a whim?*
> 
> How can kids put shit on cards?





> *The old school philosophers said that people were essentially made up of 4 humors: black bile, yellow bile, phlegm, and blood. As each of the 4 HS kids seem to have an associated classical element, do each of them have an associated humor as well?*
> 
> I can't believe how stupid old philosophers were.
> 
> The older the dumber.



            .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2010)

AH never fails to amuse.

You read back a little he says we'll see Lord English sometime in the future.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know

I've read a lot of AH's comments

it's a good time-killer


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2010)

His formspring is quite entertaining to go through. It's also extremely informative.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

I wonder if someone's going to ask him some nerdy OBD question 

Admittedly, I've been tempted to do just that, but I've refrained from doing so


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I wonder if someone's going to ask him some nerdy OBD question
> 
> Admittedly, I've been tempted to do just that, but I've refrained from doing so



Knowing the OBD people would just ignore his statements anyways.


----------



## God (May 16, 2010)

I asked him if the PS extras could be considered canon.



Taurus Versant said:


> AH never fails to amuse.
> 
> You read back a little he says we'll see Lord English sometime in the future.



Lord English is another problem entirely. I'm still wodnering how Spades is going to beat Snowman.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2010)

Just like how Jack beat the BQ.

Since they're technically identical.


----------



## God (May 16, 2010)

Spades doesnt have Jack's power, whereas the BQ didnt have Snowman's universe busting capabilities.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2010)

'spose that means Spades is screwed then


----------



## God (May 16, 2010)

Hussie probably has some tricks up his sleeve, since he cant introduce Lord English without beating Snowman.

Well he could but that wouldnt be fun


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

DD stole the DNA codes and looks like Dave couldn't stop him since one of his alternate selves got killed by trying to time travel to prevent the theft

hyper-real shit


----------



## God (May 16, 2010)

> DAVE: so it was pretty funny how i made a copy of roses evil book right before she burned it and now she doesnt know about it
> DAVESPRITE: i know its crazy what kind of foresight this guy has
> DAVESPRITE: im telling you coincidences like that are unreal they dont even happen
> DAVESPRITE: most of the time
> ...





Looks like there will be four secrets in total (John's package, Rose's book, Dave's ???, Rose's ???)


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

Diamonds Droog can take Dave easily? That sets the bar pretty high.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2010)

apparently so


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 16, 2010)

I don't think they even fought. He came back and Droog just stabbed him before he could react.


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

With Dave's awesome shitload of safety, that's a huge feat.


----------



## God (May 17, 2010)

lol you make a good point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

IDE/Theory: That time traveled Dave isn't really dead. I mean wouldn't if he had been killed, he drop all his loot? I think he's going to be healed by John or some other means of resuscitation to yield 3 Daves. (3D? ) a la Ace Dick.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2010)

that would be the greatest thing ever


----------



## God (May 17, 2010)

That 3D shit made the most sense out of all that 

Good work, jew.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

I liked another idea someone had. John alchemizing Dave's brain in a jar which the corpse has the card on him with Dave's corpse to yield Zombie Dave.


----------



## God (May 17, 2010)

Another Ace Dick reference.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

Of course. Because once you have two of a character in a timeline, you gotta go for three


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

So someone posted the FLCL opening in another thread.

And Jade's alchemized weapon needs to be a guitarrifle a la FLCL


----------



## God (May 17, 2010)

Well they already have TTGL glasses in Homestuck.. FLCL was made by the same company so it's possible.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> IDE/Theory: That time traveled Dave isn't really dead. I mean wouldn't if he had been killed, he drop all his loot? I think he's going to be healed by John or some other means of resuscitation to yield 3 Daves. (3D? ) a la Ace Dick.



That needs to happen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Gankro said:
			
		

> Okay Andrew, I figure we might as well get started on this ASAP.
> 
> I know you like making references to your old work, so I whipped up this quick concept.





			
				Gankro said:
			
		

> TANGLE BUDDIES.





			
				Eyes5 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I want to fanart this.





			
				Eyes5 said:
			
		

> Blame this on Gankro.





			
				NemFX said:
			
		

> I think there are only two ways this can end:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				A Salad said:
			
		

> NemFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				NightingaleRB said:
			
		

> A Salad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






C-C-C-COMBO


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

that's the only suitable reaction


----------



## God (May 19, 2010)

So awesome


----------



## God (May 19, 2010)

Looks like we'll be getting some answers soon as to what this all means


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2010)

oh god what

OH GOD WHAT

*OH GOD WHAT*

*OH GOD

WHAT*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2010)

I am pretty confused


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2010)

I get it. It's just crazy what kind of twists even are these I cannot believe the moves AH just pulled


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2010)

> I think it's right.
> 
> After all, Dave's bro Jade's grandpa "Hass" wouldn't have been able to reproduce with John's dad.
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes some sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2010)

You know, this pretty much throws a wrench into many of the pairings due to there being i*c*st involved.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2010)

Don't want to turn Homestuck into KissXSis after all


----------



## Abigail (May 21, 2010)

Poor Porkhollow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2010)

Hass ships DadXMom I see


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2010)

More like MomxJohn's Bro 

Edit: OH! SHIPS! Since they're on a boat. AHAHAHA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2010)

Andrew Hussie has sunk many battleships


----------



## God (May 21, 2010)

DadxMom looks pretty good. What's that celestial object they're approaching?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2010)

Looks like Skaeia


----------



## Nimademe (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2010)

Quoting myself here:

WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN

CANNOT BE UNSEEN

WHAT HAS BEEN HEARD

CANNOT BE UNHEARD

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE

Also apparently that's Hussie doing the voicework.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2010)

A true masterpiece.


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2010)

I want to see Dave, Dave Sprite, and Dave babies all in one place.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2010)

I think we'll see that sooner or later 

Andrew Hussie hasn't disappointed us yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2010)

Dave baby will soon go back in time. But Dave corpse, there is still hope for.


----------



## God (May 24, 2010)

Looks like we're getting some explanations now. So that's where those Beta copies came to Jade from.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2010)

Oh hell. DD is going to combine Halley and the genetic code to create Bec


----------



## God (May 24, 2010)

I wonder why the Gods from the Furthest Ring wanted to stop Bec from coming into existence..


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2010)

Because his powers were en par with theirs?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

I'm liking all the back story we are getting. AH is really good at fleshing out his stories.


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

This update was fantastic!



Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, MS Paint Adventures. . .
> 
> One day, I ought to save them all in my files. . .


I have quite a few from PS, Jailbreak, and HS in a folder. If anyone wants an imagedump, I'll be glad to do it. Plus quite a few make good reaction images.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2010)

Working on a set from that.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2010)

That was amazing....


----------



## God (May 26, 2010)

CG's reactions


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2010)

CG's reactions were just great.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2010)

Great set Sunny.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2010)

I almost feel bad for cG


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2010)

of course, it was still hilarious


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2010)

Dammit Sunny, that was pretty much exactly the set I wanted to make D:

Care to throw me one anyway?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2010)

Your Hass one is good. Especially since the trajectory from sig to avy is almost perfect.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

Just read problem Sleuth. Oh My God, didn't this thing start out with a guy trapped in his office with just a key?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2010)

What key? I am quite positive there has never been a key in his office, and never will be.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

You are the key


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Your Hass one is good. Especially since the trajectory from sig to avy is almost perfect.



Oh snap it is too.

Awesome.



Banhammer said:


> Just read problem Sleuth. Oh My God, didn't this thing start out with a guy trapped in his office with just a key?



Hahaha, try reading Homestuck now


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2010)

I keep re watching that animation over and over again. It's just too beautiful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2010)

It's just so...you can't look away.

I feel like I know what cG was going through.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2010)

Lol @ Dave and gC trolling each other


----------



## God (May 27, 2010)

gC is a horrible fucking troll


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2010)

She seems to be doing pretty well to me.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

So we should be getting another animation on monday.

Can't wait.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2010)

And there'll still be one or two pages each day to keep us from relaxing.

ANDREW


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2010)

that's The Hussie for you


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2010)

That fanart you posted in the OBD was fucking excellent, btw


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2010)

I pretty much hunt fanart for whatever I like 

I see the really good and the hideously bad 

I post only the former as much as possible


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2010)

Repost for non-OBDers plox


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2010)

Lol           nice


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

That's good fan art.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2010)

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'

Hahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2010)

oh god, just


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

That's hilarious .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2010)

1 GU3SS H4RL3Y WOULD B3 TH3 MOST S1M1L4R OF TH3 K1DS TO M3 SH3S S1LLY 4ND SH4R3S 4 F3W OF MY TYP1NG CONV3NT1ONS
NOT TO M3NT1ON BOTH H3R 4ND 1 L1K3 TO FUCK UP TH3 HUM4NS S3SS1ON H4H4H4H4H4

Buuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## God (May 28, 2010)

gC      .


----------



## Abigail (May 28, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Here's some more

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'
Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'
Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'
Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

Spades' is a bit low quality, but the rest are good.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Dave's is golden 

And aT  oh god aT


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

It's all great stuff aside from Spades'.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hahaha, try reading Homestuck now



No shit


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Started? Where are you up to?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

the (so far) boring intermission at the end of act 3


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

>Midnight Crew Intermisson

>boring


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

It begun sort of boring.


But then we realize these guys are actually pretty competent and I get a little into it.

I'm just too focused on the kids though


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Good to see you're going well with it then.

Am I right in guessing the act two finale blew your mind?

Then act three did it again.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

Yes, thoroughly.

I really should be doing my college assignments but I'm glued to the screen


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

I was about to say BURN THE HERETIC, nice save Banhammer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Well if you're in the middle of the intermission, you're doing well then.

Chapter Four is almost at its end, we're expecting the End of Act animation on the 31st.

It's good shit, so keep us posted.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> the (so far) boring intermission at the end of act 3





Taurus Versant said:


> >Midnight Crew Intermisson
> 
> >boring





Banhammer said:


> It begun sort of boring.
> 
> 
> But then we realize these guys are actually pretty competent and I get a little into it.
> ...


No his reaction is about right.

When MC intermission first started I was like  This is boring...

Then Spades killed Itchy and I was like OH SHI- 

And then I got into it.

By the end I was like WAIT NO! IT CANT END YET!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QbsXLDNPvNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Seems too jolly for MC lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

I liked the comments 

they're those rare things called 'Good youtube comments'


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Thats cuz we MSPA fans are a classy lot


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

indeed


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, the start of the intermission was pretty much a chore for me, but once you get to the time shenanigans, and Snowman, it's pretty much sucking you in.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

>_< Time trolls are giving me a headache. I don't know how much long I can keep thinking non-linearly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

The pages on the different trolls helps sort things out.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

These things challenge the most dedicated of Doctor Who fans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of timey wimey wibbley wobbley stuff in there.

But with time travel, its best not to overthink it. Just roll with it and see what happens.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

> TG: imagine the worst day of my life
> TG: just stood up and clinked a glass like it was about to give a speech
> TG: then took a shit in my dinner and passed out with its pants down


:rofl **


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, a lot of timey wimey wibbley wobbley stuff in there.
> 
> But with time travel, its best not to overthink it. Just roll with it and see what happens.



Wise words of wis-


> TG: the thing with time travel is
> TG: you cant overthink it
> TG: just roll with it and see what happens


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Wise words of wis-


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

ok, caught up with Homestuck
Good stuff, good stuff


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

Hahaha, fast and good work, Ban. Are you mindfucked enough, or did you roll with it well?


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I liked the comments
> 
> they're those rare things called 'Good youtube comments'



So true.

Also.



> TG: i dont know what it smells like or tastes like
> TG: but i sure as hell know what it looks like
> TG: like a fuckin symphony on my retinas
> TG: shit is beautiful like a little vermilion picnic on my hands
> ...



Sick Burn.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Sick Burn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

GC: I B3T YOU C4NT W41T TO B3 4 US3L3SS P13C3 OF SH1T 4LL D4Y 4ND F4LL DOWN 4LL TH3S3 BURNS


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2010)

> TG: just him and me
> TG: havin a see party
> TG: like a couple of eagle eyed bros peepin shit up into the wee hours
> GC: D4V3
> ...



Dave's convo's are truly the best.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

The forumsprings are blooming as well


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

God I wish there was a Troll Gaiden animation. It'd be fucking epic to see all 12 of the trolls with their final weapon against their monstrous King abomination.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2010)

12 times prototyping 

I can't imagine how badly their Spades must've wanted to kill the queen.


----------



## God (May 29, 2010)

Imagine if he actually gained the monarchs' power.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

*QT: I've been wondering for a while if you can nourish yourself on your own semen 
QT: like you're lost in the wilderness suddenly and you can only find poisonous berries and tree bark to eat
QT: and you're like starving
QT: would it be a good idea
QT: don't laugh
MB: i did
MB: it is a weird question
MB: i doubt it though 
MB: unless you ejaculate immense amounts of white goo
MB: why do we talk about this*


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2010)

QT and MB?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2010)

Quelsatron and MdB

it was a conversation between them from an OBD Convo a while back

I got bored and made it into Pesterlog form


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2010)

I remember that convo.

That was a couple of months ago wasn't it?


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2010)

I've had this song on repeat for 15 minutes and it never gets old.


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2010)

Also,





Crimson Dragoon said:


> *QT: I've been wondering for a while if you can nourish yourself on your own semen
> QT: like you're lost in the wilderness suddenly and you can only find poisonous berries and tree bark to eat
> QT: and you're like starving
> QT: would it be a good idea
> ...



lol. **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I remember that convo.
> 
> That was a couple of months ago wasn't it?



yeah it was

never gets old though 



Abigail said:


> I've had this song on repeat for 15 minutes and it never gets old.



oh god, I love that one


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2010)

The best the best the best


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

is the best.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2010)

Liquid Negrocity is probably still my favorite.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2010)

AT is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2010)

Dave crying?! 

Also lol @ Dave's bro saving him when he entered the medium. Guess we gonna see that soon with the soon animootion update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2010)

Meanwhile Rose serves GA her ass while exploding Ogre Heads.

And aT was adorable }: (


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

Bro is just awesome like that.


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

aT would be adorable if it weren't for the monstrous horns growing out of head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2010)

EoA delayed.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2010)

I look in my mail and guess how much dissapoint got thrown in my face.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2010)

Hahaha didn't I post that before?

Could have sworn I did.

But yeah. That fucking painting.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2010)

That fucking painting


----------



## God (May 31, 2010)

That fucking painting


----------



## Nimademe (May 31, 2010)

That fucking painting


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2010)

I hate when things are delayed .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the flashes because they are so holy shit sexy. But I also hate them because of Andrew going animation dark and the long ass wait when I need my daily fix


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2010)

Why doesn't AH ever answer me?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2010)

Hopefully it'll come soon.

In other webcomic news, 8BT has ended.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2010)

has it? It was the same page for months


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Why doesn't AH ever answer me?



AH has better things to do than waste his time answering your questions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Why doesn't AH ever answer me?


He answered me once on the forum.

And this page was my suggestion


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2010)

To join or not to join that forum


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2010)

I might join that forum eventually when I have more free time.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 1, 2010)

**


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2010)

That is fucking hilarious .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2010)

Hahahaha Sunny.

I'm still laughing at you for getting ninja'd by Eyes tho'

Also Andrew confirms a) he's back on track for getting the update finished within the next few days and b) it's fucking gigantic.

Also



			
				Artemis251 said:
			
		

> Oh maaaan, this one took a little while ♥
> 
> 
> 
> I call it the DNRay! Feels good to get back in the digital scene. I should probably invest in a tablet to make these things look better faster.  :mspa:


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, this is just great.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2010)

If you read CAD, so wrong yet so funny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2010)

ahahahaha oh god


----------



## Abigail (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't even read it but I got it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you read CAD, so wrong yet so funny



Why would you read CAD

why


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2010)

Force of habit. Started reading it in highschool.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 2, 2010)

you're bad and should feel bad

And you're giving tim B^Uckley site hits, indirectly earning him money. And he's the biggest prick in the universe. He threatened to sue a sixteen-yearold for making fanart of his horrible self-insert. Cue him stealing his latest character from a way more talanted artist. He was banned from conventions for being a prick to his fans. When Penny Arcade made a charity for sick children he made his own and persuaded his readers to not donate to PAs charity. He then took the money earned and bought himself a 3000$ tablet(which he has no use for because his art is 90% shitty copypasting). I think he dumped his girlfriend after she had a misscarriage too, and then brought it up in his shitstain of a comic. And there's the infamous incident of him showing his dick to a 14-year old over the internet and then banning 30% of his forum and deleting a entire subsection and never ever talk about it. Tim Buckley is probably the worst human being in the entire world.

As you can see I really don't like him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I don't even read it but I got it.



I got the joke because of second-hand knowledge


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> you're bad and should feel bad
> 
> And you're giving tim B^Uckley site hits, indirectly earning him money. And he's the biggest prick in the universe. He threatened to sue a sixteen-yearold for making fanart of his horrible self-insert. Cue him stealing his latest character from a way more talanted artist. He was banned from conventions for being a prick to his fans. When Penny Arcade made a charity for sick children he made his own and persuaded his readers to not donate to PAs charity. He then took the money earned and bought himself a 3000$ tablet(which he has no use for because his art is 90% shitty copypasting). I think he dumped his girlfriend after she had a misscarriage too, and then brought it up in his shitstain of a comic. And there's the infamous incident of him showing his dick to a 14-year old over the internet and then banning 30% of his forum and deleting a entire subsection and never ever talk about it. Tim Buckley is probably the worst human being in the entire world.
> 
> As you can see I really don't like him.



Biggest douche in the universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

What's CAD?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> you're bad and should feel bad
> 
> And you're giving tim B^Uckley site hits, indirectly earning him money. And he's the biggest prick in the universe. He threatened to sue a sixteen-yearold for making fanart of his horrible self-insert. Cue him stealing his latest character from a way more talanted artist. He was banned from conventions for being a prick to his fans. When Penny Arcade made a charity for sick children he made his own and persuaded his readers to not donate to PAs charity. He then took the money earned and bought himself a 3000$ tablet(which he has no use for because his art is 90% shitty copypasting). I think he dumped his girlfriend after she had a misscarriage too, and then brought it up in his shitstain of a comic. And there's the infamous incident of him showing his dick to a 14-year old over the internet and then banning 30% of his forum and deleting a entire subsection and never ever talk about it. Tim Buckley is probably the worst human being in the entire world.
> 
> As you can see I really don't like him.


Lol.         wow.


----------



## gabies (Jun 2, 2010)

just started homestuck a few days ago


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2010)

Gabies said:


> just started homestuck a few days ago



Very nice.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

Gabies said:


> just started homestuck a few days ago


One of us!

By the way, I never realized this thread was here, so I've been talking about it with CD for quite a few weeks until just recently.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2010)

I love how we're getting a little community going here :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2010)

And it all started with just me and Taurus talking on MSN


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

We should all make a cover of How Do I Live.

let's DO this thing


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2010)

WHERE MAKING IT HAPPEN


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

If it does. :fingercross:


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> WHERE MAKING IT HAPPEN



WHERE DOING IT MAN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> And it all started with just me and Taurus talking on MSN



And I picked it up off either you or Kittan.

Depends which of you was making MSPA style adventures in the Blender 

And then I wore a set and started telling people to read it (Quel and CD I think) and we got this ball rolling.

Also EoA soon.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, at least Andrew is only behind now because of how big the EoA flash is and not because of technical issues anymore.



Taurus Versant said:


> And I picked it up off either you or Kittan.
> 
> Depends which of you was making MSPA style adventures in the Blender
> 
> ...


Quelsatron got me into it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Quelsatron got me into it.



Who I got into, and I was gotten into by Sunny or Kittan.

And I think Sunny was gotten into it by Kittan.



			
				Shad said:
			
		

> MrCheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

fifty million months of a bigass active thread called MS Paint Adventures got me into it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> fifty million months of a bigass active thread called MS Paint Adventures got me into it



This is an incredible success.

Are you jonesing for the act 4 finale as much as the rest of us?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 3, 2010)

I heard of it from the VGC forums.


----------



## gabies (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> And it all started with just me and Taurus talking on MSN



Taurus is from the future, he knew it would happen eventually


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> And I picked it up off either you or Kittan.
> 
> Depends which of you was making MSPA style adventures in the Blender
> 
> ...


Yeah I think it was Kittan for me as well. He posted Fiesta Ace Dick in a thread about Red Hulk in fall 08. I finally caught up by December.


It should be today since the Beta reference was 3 days late as well.

You know you're addicted when you dream about the EoA. Which I did. Last night. @_@


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This is an incredible success.
> 
> Are you jonesing for the act 4 finale as much as the rest of us?



Quite thoroughly


----------



## Stroev (Jun 3, 2010)

I hoep it's tonight or tommorow.


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2010)

Man, I can feel its awesome

I can hardly wait **


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2010)

I heard about MSPA from CD.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2010)

Gabies said:


> Taurus is from the future, he knew it would happen eventually



Are you reading it, Gabies?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

JUST SAW IT

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMYFUCKINGGOD TROLL BATTLE! ONE OF THEM HAS A FUCKING BLACK TEN HEADED MECHA DRAGON!


*Spoiler*: _FUCKING AWESOME_ 



no, not really, just kidding


----------



## gabies (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah I think it was Kittan for me as well. He posted Fiesta Ace Dick in a thread about Red Hulk in fall 08. I finally caught up by December.
> 
> 
> It should be today since the Beta reference was 3 days late as well.
> ...



                           .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Damn it. How long must I wait for EoA ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2010)

As long as Hussie needs to make it hapen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

He's just wasting time making avatars 

Btw, binging the OST albums now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2010)

BRO VS JACK

JADE WAKES JOHN BUT DIES CAUSE PROSPIT GOT FUCKED

RECKONING

DAVE AND ROSE GOING THROUGH THEIR GATES

BEC PUPPY

FUCKING SQUIDDLES


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

I came. **


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! That was intense.

Bro vs Jack .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2010)

Bro can keep even with Jack who mass slaughtered the rebellion.

And he split a meteor in two with a sword.

Fucking badass.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Bro chopping the meteor in half was incredible as well.

That's a great feat from him considering how casual it was.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

If you didn't notice, he held himself against Jackspers WITHOUT use of his speed.

Bro is easily the top tier in terms of battle capacity.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bro can keep even with Jack who mass slaughtered the rebellion.
> 
> And he split a meteor in two with a sword.
> 
> Fucking badass.



BRO SOLOS NARUTOVERSE


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

Couldn't he already do that before with the Dave: Abscond speedfeats?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I heard about MSPA from CD.



Me, Quel, and Abigail got a shitload of people to get into it via Convo posting

we rock 



Nimademe said:


> Couldn't he already do that before with the Dave: Abscond speedfeats?



yeah but this time it's more solidified


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh right, do you want anything from the new update? I can rip objects directly out of it now using Fortop Extractor.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> If you didn't notice, he held himself against Jackspers WITHOUT use of his speed.
> 
> Bro is easily the top tier in terms of battle capacity.



I'm pretty sure Bro used his speed like once or twice 

He disappeared and reappeared behind Jack once


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Oh right, do you want anything from the new update? I can rip objects directly out of it now using Fortop Extractor.



Not at the moment


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Not at the moment


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Howly shietttt...

Oi Taurus, I need a summary of what I just saw. Brb, rewatching.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol @ Dave flying INSANE AIR up through the gate.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe it's UNREAL AIR

Who cares, that kind of air is impossible, how do you even get air that high?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Close enough


----------



## gabies (Jun 4, 2010)

i need to catch up on all of them


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2010)

Words cannot justify the praise I have for Hussie 

That was nuts.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

My reaction:


Here's some things in the music some people picked out.


> Problem Sleuth has had a theme forever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the bit after the Squiddles intermission in Descend





> I think that sound bite at the end is from secret of mana. After the earlier musical nod to 'dancing mad' from ff6, this guys got my childhood's nuts in a vice and is just twisting that shit.



Also


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Rewatched by opening in Flash and going frame by frame.

Noticed this.



But John isn't wearing it though...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

I've rewatched it like five times today


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Noir gets her ring. 

He becomes Sauron or God Kefka or something along the lines of those.

Shit gets ultra real.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol                       .



> Bro: Skillfully rescue younger generation.
> SS: Fondly regard annihilation.
> WV: Frightfully regard aberration.
> AR: Frightfully regard puppy creation.
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Jack Noir gets her ring.
> 
> He becomes Sauron or God Kefka or something along the lines of those.
> 
> Shit gets ultra real.


Jack is pretty much getting built up to be the Final Villain


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone notice how the date is 5/31/10?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Well considering he offed the 2 prior final villains...

He's going to need a power up since prior form, he was easily trounced by Dad and this form he's even with Bro. He needs to achieve perfect Cell form.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Anyone notice how the date is 5/31/10?


THE DATE IS A LIE


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> THE DATE IS A LIE


==>Stroev: Click refresh button
==>Stroev: Realize the date won't change

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm guessing the first few moments with Dave & Bro was the original 4/13 flash.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

I told you bro.


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2010)

Cant wait for what awaits in Act 5.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Act 5  is gonna be like Return of the Jedi. Just you wait.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Act 5  is gonna be like Return of the Jedi. Just you wait.



But with Squiddles instead of Ewoks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2010)

You know what'd be sweet? Camera image of Bec + Davecorpse =

Guess.

turntechGodhead


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2010)

MAKE IT HAPPEN HUSSIE


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

So when is act 5 supposed to begin?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Whenever Andrew wants it to begin


----------



## Abigail (Jun 4, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Me, Quel, and Abigail got a shitload of people to get into it via Convo posting
> 
> we rock





Nimademe said:


> Oh right, do you want anything from the new update? I can rip objects directly out of it now using Fortop Extractor.


I require Bro cleaving the meteor.



Cubey said:


> Words cannot justify the praise I have for Hussie
> 
> That was nuts.


It was just the best.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Abigail said:


>



I still remember my reactions to PS when I read it for the first time

Good stuff


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2010)

I should count as an honorary MSPA missionary.

I did my fair share in the Convos as well


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I should count as an honorary MSPA missionary.
> 
> I did my fair share in the Convos as well



Don't try and be a glory hog Cubey.

I'm trying to get more of my friends to read MSPA. I think i'll be successful with at least one of them.


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2010)

Silly Platinum, friends don't exist outside the internet.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Your mom don't exist outside the internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I wish


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2010)

And that's why the MSPA artists are awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2010)

> When's the next act start? I was thinking of starting Act 5 on 6/12 to make some time to prepare some stuff, and take care of a few other things I guess. I'll probably slip some twixt-act updates in too. Not any sort of intermission though.


*oh noooooooooooooo*

;_;


----------



## Abigail (Jun 5, 2010)

So, five weeks then.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

> When's the next act start? *I was thinking of starting Act 5 on 6/12* to make some time to prepare some stuff, and take care of a few other things I guess. I'll probably slip some twixt-act updates in too. Not any sort of intermission though.



That's my fucking birthday 

Also, how is that five weeks?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 5, 2010)

Thought it was still May. :derp:


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 5, 2010)

gives me time to catch up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2010)

He said there'd still be one or two updates in between.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally caught up with Homestuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

INORITE?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

How I managed to get up to part 4 in less than 2 days I'll never know. Now excuse me while I go take some pills for my migraine, which was godamn worth it.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 6, 2010)

Here, shut up and jam look at this to calm your nerves.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

==> Flip the fuck out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the fact that I know when this is over, even trying to Marathon Homestuck would blow your brain out.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Welp, it's legit. The four are truly fucked.

Also, I noticed the Earthbound reference.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

The Felt have confusing powers.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

That they do.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Felts 12 and 13(who's names I forget, they're the stupid ones) have pretty hax abilities.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2010)

So I just checked the MSPA fanart thread and found these:


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, and explaining it doubles the effect. 

Holy shit that last one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it would be awesome if  turns out to be an MSPA fan

I'd love to see his takes on the characters

never going to happen, but nice to think about


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Great, now I'm imagining Mobster Kingpin going up against Bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)

Bro would destroy MK.

DMK though, idk.

He did kill a giant tentacle monster but later forms regenerate too fast to be killed without flashy attacks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Well Bro has no way of hurting any of DMK's more advanced forms.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder what DMK's more advanced forms would do if Bro cleaved form 1 in two like he did the meteor >.>


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

It would probably create 2 new DMKs, not that Bro can cut down form 1 in one shot anyway, that bastard's tough.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 7, 2010)

lets not forget that DMK tore the universe apart

PS is generally on a whole 'nother level compared to HS


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty much

Comparing HS to PS is like comparing One Piece to end of series Dragonball


----------



## Abigail (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 7, 2010)

the fanart....amazing


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)

That reminds me, where the fuck is Maplehoof? I know they showed Bro riding it in EoA4 but only in a Bectermission so we don't know how canon that is.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

Maplehoof went back on the meteor with babyDave


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes well where has he been the last 13 years?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

She and being ridden by Bro to get epic shit done, obviously.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

Isn't Maplehoof Rose's horse?



Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder what DMK's more advanced forms would do if Bro cleaved form 1 in two like he did the meteor >.>



Doesn't he have like a mass of barrier locks protecting him.

He'd probably just regenerate anyways.



Quelsatron said:


> lets not forget that DMK tore the universe apart
> 
> PS is generally on a whole 'nother level compared to HS





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Comparing HS to PS is like comparing One Piece to end of series Dragonball



All too true.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2010)

Of course their is always the possibility that HS will get a mad power boost like Problem Sleuth did at the end.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Considering that Elder Gods exist in Homestuck, there is a possibility


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

Summergale said:
			
		

> Well, we now know why Jack trashed Skaia and Prospit...
> (Oh, and Ace Dick came back from the bathroom too.)
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Angetaro said:
			
		

> that whole john thing was hella confusing and all it did was further establish that my dave is pretty much wanted by the universe :mspa:
> 
> Also this conversation with Jade about me and davesprite and John making her an even better prospit to live in is basically making me cry  :distraught:
> 
> ...



First is epic, second sad.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

Badass 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> So I just checked the MSPA fanart thread and found these:



Easily the best one. I think I'll get a set made out of this.



Platinum said:


> Of course their is always the possibility that HS will get a mad power boost like Problem Sleuth did at the end.



This is what I'm thinking as well.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Considering that Elder Gods exist in Homestuck, there is a possibility



I mean they already have a universe buster, and another one by powerscaling who also has complete control over the space-time continuum.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

Considering the full size of Fear No Anvil, there's no doubt they're going to have one hell of a powerboost


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope Dave gets that Scarlet Ribbitar soon.

As well as the Warhammer of Zillyhoo (or whatever PS+hammer equals)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2010)

Taurus.

 Your sig.

 NOW I UNDERSTAND AR's scene here.













Since he was there at Bec's genesis he fears his power.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

Exacta, Sunny. Though I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting Bec to do even more terrifying.



Cubey said:


> Hope Dave gets that Scarlet Ribbitar soon.



Man, the shit that must be made from alchemising with Contraband items has to be epic, final boss, gear. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wait till Andrew reveals the Ultimate Alchemy 

And update. Warweary Badass


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

It only says hours in the future.

Poor WV's going to be stuck on earth for 400+ years with no one else


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2010)

Jade 

She was made of tough stuff though, took Prospit's Moon falling on her and is still in one piece.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2010)

I doubt Dream Jade is completely dead.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

There's still a chance she can come back though, a la aT's magic.

In other news, Dream John


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2010)

HOLY FUCK, PM


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2010)

It's kinda sad that Problem Sleuth's TV Tropes page is only a quarter the size of Homestuck.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> HOLY FUCK, PM



Holy fuck indeed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

THE GREEN PACKAGEEEE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2010)

Heh. While evil, Spades does honor a deal.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

A deal is a deal, after all


----------



## Abigail (Jun 8, 2010)

BOOF **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2010)

But we won't see what's in the box till eoa5


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack might regret keeping his end of the bargain


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol PM doesn't look very happy about what she had to do to deliver it.


Taurus Versant said:


> But we won't see what's in the box till eoa5


RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2010)

PM has had one HELL of a bad time getting that box. She has every right to be pissed.


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, at least it's finally in John's hands now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Well this leads me to think Dream John will meet real John. Or else he won't be able to really use it elsewhere.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2010)

I really feel sorry for the Exiles now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well this leads me to think Dream John will meet real John. Or else he won't be able to really use it elsewhere.



Real John is sleeping in the Veil. He's going to be sent through a portal and go back through time, removing him from the game and making Dream John the real John.


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

aT's going to have something to do with it, based off what he told Jade.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Real John is sleeping in the Veil. He's going to be sent through a portal and go back through time, removing him from the game and making Dream John the real John.




Alternatively they pull an Ace Dick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

They need more clones.

Sprite Dave is kinda like GPI.

We still need some ZAD, FAD and PPI, FPI, and multiple time incarnations.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2010)

Well Jack Noir is definitely evil Sepulchritude PS. Perhaps we'll see a Protagonist version of DMK?


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought Andrew Hussie was GPI?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

The mail will always get to where it needs to go.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Rain, Snow, War, Crashing Moons...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

None of that will stop the determined mail carrier.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I was wrong.

Homestuck Bunny vs Monty Python Bunny go go go


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2010)

Wait...did a Cyborg bunny from the past(or future) just appear with what seems to be the strongest weapons in Homestuck to fight Jack Noir?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

You know, I'm getting so lost here, where did the bunny come from, is that a new character? (Or an old one with a Level in Bad-Ass?)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

It was the bunny Dave got John.

Which John gave to Baby Rose.

Which Rose gave to John.

Who gave it to Jade.

Who teamed up with her penpal to weaponise it and give it back to John.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

has the pen pal showed up yet?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope.

It's probably younger Hass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

WARHAMMER OF ZILLYHOO!!!!

MECHA BUNNY! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammit Andrew.



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> This is an honest question. I'm not really intending to point this out to everybody.
> 
> Has anyone here made the observation yet that this now reads as more of a memorial than a shrine?





> Is there a stuffed Dream Jade behind the picture, Andrew
> 
> There is, isn't there.
> 
> It's ok, we can handle the truth.





			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> Grandpa burned Jade's corpse in the fireplace long ago.





			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> Ok fine he lightly irradiated her corpse and fed her to Bec.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Look on the bright side, she'll live on inside Bec


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

For all of those counting that's Mechasized Bunny weilding knitting kneedles of light, a hammer jester, a broken magic sword and power hunting rifle.

All of the kids weapons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

The ultimate form of all of them. But tiny. Since its bunny sized.

The warhammer I'd guess would be no bigger than 4 inches long.

Warhammer of Zillyhoo
Quills of Echidna
Royal De-Ringer
Ahab's Crosshairs.


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

FUCK YES WARHAMMER OF ZILLYHOO AND SOME OTHER SHINY BROKEN SWORD WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN WAY COOLER COMPLETED



Taurus Versant said:


> But we won't see what's in the box till eoa5



Come again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Come again?


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

I can see John becoming a universe buster now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Why do I see Jack Noir somehow power-jacking the Elder Gods later on


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe. Seems weird though when he could just use Bec.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack is power-hungry though


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2010)

That's true.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack will definitely be at least a universal threat by the end of the story.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2010)

At first I was like ;~; for the letter, then OH SHIT when Jackspers showed up, then all  when the secret came out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Come again?



Expected it in the far future, got it later the same day.

Just as planned


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

A broken broadsword being the Royal De-Ringer seems like a Lord of the Rings reference


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats exactly what it is. If you didn't notice the cutting off of the Queen's finger. Which was probably done by Bunnynator as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Bonus points that the Royal Derringer is a weapon owned by one Dave _Strider_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2010)

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'

Confirmation there'll be seven acts total.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2010)

Something I made.

Bunnynator.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

Terrifying


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank GPI he's one of the good guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

I was trying to imitate this


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

It's pretty good actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Well that explains how 1 exile found their way to Earth. Now just the other 3.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, for a so called dark period with maybe a few updates, Andrew sure is going all out.


Not that I'm complaining mind you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm betting a Dave walkaround will be next act start.

Also lol @ him ninjaing an edit to include caution tape strapping sleeping john to the board.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

AR is such a bro. Really.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Almost makes up for the fact that his law enforcement sent PM on a huge ass quest that pretty much fucked things up royally


----------



## Abigail (Jun 10, 2010)

One cannot say that AR is not a man of duty.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

And Hass arrives. Jack was right to abscond.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Knew it.

He's gonna collect Dream Jade's body.

So he can feed it to Bec.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh dear lord, I hope they don't make the next update any more depressing than those letters.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

The latest update is hilarious, yet at the same time I feel bad for laughing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

> *Do thirteen year old girls have boobs?*
> 
> Let's go on this journey of discovery together. A federal prison will be our Emerald City.


hahahahaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Stuffed dream jade is kinda disturbing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2010)

I expected it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

I expected to be more disturbed about it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2010)

I almost felt bad for laughing at the new update .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of stuffed grampa


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2010)

You have to wonder who would make stuffing family members a tradition.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably Colonel Sassacre. Or Betty Crocker.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

Or Halley.

Also a bunch of pages got new music added to them, you should check the credits page.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Which lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

Bec Strife, John sleeps, John wakes up, both Guardians, Midnight Crew Act 1081, Shut up and Jam page, Dave vs Bro Round 3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

I liked the old beatdown better 

Well thats cool of it editing some of the sequence to fit.

Never much really cared for Jade's theme to begin with so I guess this is an improvement.

Meh...well it kinda fits reality bending dog.


Well they substituted one of the other Midnight Crew songs. The old one fitted better.


Relaxing bassline that is.


I like this one.


Pretty good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Have the new songs taken the place of the old on the Bandcamp one?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Woah, even more remixed Sburban Remix. in Su&J page


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah the Sburban Jungle Remix is beautiful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2010)

WV WHERE DID YOU GET THAT


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2010)

HOLY FUCK WE MIGHT SEE A WV VERSUS JACKSPERS FIGHT!!!


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2010)

Been a possibility since Rise Up.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2010)

That would be pretty awesome if it happened.


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2010)

It really would. I hope he gets another power-up besides the ring to fight against Jack though, since it's been used a bit too much lately.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the ring has been used enough to be used again.

I mean, unless you want them to bro hug bump which would be SO SWEET man


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

I would gladly pay you tomorrow for a Homestuck set today.


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2010)

Update          .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2010)

Dream John must go find WV now.


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2010)

It must be done.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dream John must go find WV now.


Doesn't he need to wake up, get the disks and i dunno save jade?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

He has a lot to do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

@All the people who used MSPA references in that huge fucking thread:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

Man if I'd been there.

Alas, I was not. Still reading it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2010)

man, thank God for the recap.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Whoever managed to kill Bec, he/she is very powerful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Whoever managed to kill Bec, he/she is very powerful.



That's Halley.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh. That makes more sense then.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> @All the people who used MSPA references in that huge fucking thread:


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2010)

Also, for those interested, the firefly is saying "Oh My!"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> @All the people who used MSPA references in that huge fucking thread:


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice of him to put in a recap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

So I had a bit of an epiphany while showering. Or rather I made the connections I missed before.

Hass raised Mom. That lab was where she grew up.

Mutie was her pet. She loved him like Rose loved Jaspers. She tried to clone him via ectobiology and whatnot to bring him back to life. The mutation of the mutant was the orginal Jaspers.

Therefore the stuffing of Jaspers was 'in accordance to the family tradition'. The funeral was from legitimate mourning since she was losing the cat she loved since a child all over again.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I had a bit of an epiphany while showering. Or rather I made the connections I missed before.
> 
> Hass raised Mom. That lab was where she grew up.
> 
> ...



...

That actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2010)

His name shall be Sean Connery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

His name? Batman.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

It has to be Carl, forumspring has already decided this.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2010)

Hongo Takeshi.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

the forums are down.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

too many people checking for SoA5


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> @All the people who used MSPA references in that huge fucking thread:


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2010)

Where is that "huge fucking thread" anyways?


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2010)

Act 5 started.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2010)

And oh shit, Troll Arc


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2010)

Cubey why so slow


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I had a bit of an epiphany while showering. Or rather I made the connections I missed before.
> 
> Hass raised Mom. That lab was where she grew up.
> 
> ...



Holy shit. 

That does make perfect sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2010)

I kinda hope it isn't gone into too in depth. I mean the amount of weird plot shit that can be had from 4 people, just imagine 12.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2010)

I know what you mean, but I actually want to see it ALL unfold.

Shuddup TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd say we're all obligated to don a Troll Will Smith set right about now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

I didn't expect CG to be a sickle wielder.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 13, 2010)

There's going to be a lot of things you didn't expect.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 13, 2010)

You didn't notice the sickle when we saw him at the end of the intermission?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

They showed him with a sickle back when he was first shown at the end of the intermission.

Edit: Dammit adiosTorreador


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 13, 2010)

Volume Five is up.

It's fucking big.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 13, 2010)

Hahahaha.

Encryption vault.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Volume 5 has 71 songs.
Holy fuck

Also


> I'd rather the arc not take too long, but I'm under no illusion it'll be that quick either. The Felt intermission lasted three weeks, and I thought I was still relatively economical with the pacing there. This one will probably be more involved, and require PLENTY of new drawing. Oh well, guess I'll take my time and make it fun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh my god, formatting 71 songs for iTunes was a pain in the ass 

zipping and upping for you lot now.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2010)

^ I like you 

Anyways, how could you not expect the sickle type when John has a hammer type? I mean come on. That alsho hints the trolls will join forces with the kids.

Also, lol



> You enter something predictably derogatory and this guy gets fed up by your shenanigans in record time.
> 
> This guy has a lot of troll pals and their adventures are going to be quite extensive and convoluted, to an even greater degree than one perhaps may be accustomed. He thinks that if you think that we have time to drag out every little gag and expected pattern along the way, you've got another thing coming. He thinks you should cram that sobering understanding in your chitinous windhole, and tamp it down hard with your ugly stupid looking cartilage nub.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck my internet's slow upload rate. An hour left 

Also his name, I keep reading it as Kakarot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

I do not like your implications that they will join forces to become a glorified commie force


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

well, it only took me half an hour to download but my internet is outstanding


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

Mine probably could download in that time but the upload speed was only like 40kbs its weird


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunslammer is just so good you guys.

SO GOOD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

Haven't gotten to it yet. Only like 20 songs in and then I listen to Descend a few dozen times.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 13, 2010)

How Do I Live is going on repeat for a while, I know that much for sure.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2010)

God this volume is amazing.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes.

So very, very much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

You're all welcome.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2010)

Forgot to thank you for the link Sunny.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> You're all welcome.



Tried to rep you for it, but had to spread, then got 24rd.



Also:



This is just the best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2010)

AND TELL ME NOW
HOW DO I LIVE WITHOUT YOU?!
I WANNA KNOW
HOW DO I BREATH WITHOUT YOU
IF YOU EVER KNOW
IF I WILL EVER EVER SURVIVE


----------



## Stroev (Jun 13, 2010)

Abigail said:


> How Do I Live is going on repeat for a while, I know that much for sure.


I keep telling you bro, we should get together and make our own conver rednition.

Also, I'm sure we'll be introduced many of the unknown-so-far trolls in A5.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2010)

There's only one more troll kid left. The rest are troll guardians.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

I keep listening to How Do I Live as well.

It's just so catchy .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> There's only one more troll kid left. The rest are troll guardians.


Huh? No. There's 12 Troll kids


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

No, Karkat said there were 6 of them. Hold on, I'll get the quote.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

> Later, you will play a game with 5 other friends, and go on a big adventure with them. This game, for convenient reference, is a game that DOES NOT YET EXIST.
> 
> But it will soon.
> 
> What will you do?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> No, Karkat said there were 6 of them. Hold on, I'll get the quote.



Which is why it's been mentioned that their game was prototyped 12 times, right?

It should be obvious that he only currently knows five of them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2010)

It could also be two sessions of six kids merged together.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Which is why it's been mentioned that there game was prototyped 12 times, right?
> 
> It should be obvious that he only currently knows five of them.



This.

There are obviously 12 going with the whole constellation theme.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It could also be two sessions of six kids merged together.



This sounds pretty farfetched to me 



Platinum said:


> This.
> 
> There are obviously 12 going with the whole constellation theme.



That doesn't prove anything, guardians could also have constellations.

The prototyping thing makes the most sense, but it's possible AH retconned it since it would take a huge amount of time.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> This sounds pretty farfetched to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you're just wrong.

As usual.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2010)

I really REALLY can't see Andrew retconning the twelve times prototyping.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

> They have completed their Sburb  session *as a chain of 12 players*, and now reside in The Veil, where they use their equipment to talk to the kids at any point in the timeline, even months before the story began.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

That wiki is very very speculative. I've seen more than my fair share of completely wrong assumptions on there.



Abigail said:


> Or you're just wrong.
> 
> As usual.



There's evidence on both sides.

Why not? It's not impossible to imagine him getting overwhelmed by the thought of doing this same shit x3 (and that's excluding Guardians). It's not like he already showed the 12x prototyping, it was an offhand statement.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2010)

The trolls consist of 12 kids from an alien planet, who went through the same process as John and his friends, escaping from the annihilation of their planet via meteors, and into the Medium to play the game.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

>Implying Andrew's going to do the entire troll session.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey it obviously makes sense for their to be 12 more than for their to be 6.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

TV wins.

Plat, your post doesn't prove anything


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> TV wins.
> 
> Plat, your post doesn't prove anything



Because my posts use common sense. 

Which you can't comprehend.

:burnsauce


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

sickfires.jpg


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

Also:



Entire page of How Do I Live.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

I made this while bored in the Blender.

I'm sure you'll find the format familiar.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my jegus I fail, I made a post to link something and forgot the link. 

Super Sentai/PR thread


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll keep tabs on it.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

Can never have too many MSPA adventure threads.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Can never have too many MSPA adventure threads.



I still remember the one I made based on that SB Azula thread


----------



## Abigail (Jun 14, 2010)

The Hunk Rump one?


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Banhammer killed Sunny's thread lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Abigail said:


> The Hunk Rump one?



that's the one


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Banhammer killed Sunny's thread lol



I don't know what you could possible mean


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh I think you do


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2010)

Banhammer: Fear No BanAnvil mode


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Warhammer of Cubeyhoo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2010)

We will never have enough artifact grist to produce something like that.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Negative grist.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> We will never have enough artifact grist to produce something like that.


Someone doesn't believe in the power of the Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

Fear No Anvil probably came as a result of Future Dave taking a picture of some future boss.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been listening to vol 5 quite a bit today. Good music.



Cubey said:


> Warhammer of Cubeyhoo.



Wielder instantly loses the game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sure there is/will be a Platinum Grist somewhere along the line.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2010)

platinum boonbucks brick.
Hurl at the boss for maximum damage.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sure there is/will be a Platinum Grist somewhere along the line.



It will be the best Grist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2010)

Troll Will Smith


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

troll adam sandler


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

It's so spiritual. All these miracles and shit.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2010)

Hahaha totallyCapricious


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe in miracles :33.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I really want to see Troll MIB.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, and Hardchorale>How do I live


----------



## gabies (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sure there is/will be a Platinum Grist somewhere along the line.



i agree


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh, and Hardchorale>How do I live


MEYAOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW

MEYAOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Platinum Grist> all other known grist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2010)

All these miracles make me weep.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking Miracles man, how do they work?

tC for best troll.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Andrew can draw. I mean And It Don't Stop showed us that much but fuck.


----------



## God (Jun 15, 2010)

That one guy looks like Hisoka.

So tC is Dave's counterpart then..


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

At first I was like "No he didn't" with the ISP thing going on, but then he seemed to clarify how much it's hated.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

It's squeezed out of miracles.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2010)

IDE/Theory: 3 trolls each reflect an aspect of one of the 4 kids' personalities.

Like if you fused the 3 ones that correspond, you'd get something like the kid.

*John *- cG + tC and probably another
cG from obvious parallels, tC, love of clowns and baking sorta being opposite John's hate for them
aT potentially 3rd

*Rose *- gA + 2 others
again largely previously mentioned reasons

*Jade *- gC, possibly aT, 1 or 2 others
gC for obvious reasons, aT for being largely innocent like Jade, the whole Prospit flying thing and whatnot

*Dave *- tA for obvious reasons + 2 others


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Cubey has lost the game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJSZSRSljk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJSZSRSljk[/YOUTUBE]



That's Cubey's life in a nutshell. A fast start followed by immediate failure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2010)

Joker Turning I?

Not sure what to think about this "Miracle"troll.

Epic Fail or Epic Win or Epic Meh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2010)

I suggested as his name on the site an anagram of Gene Simmons since since he looks Kiss like


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Kiss would be better than this band.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 16, 2010)

Miracle Modus the best.

Also GC's up next.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2010)

I can get behind these quick intros.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2010)

of course it's twelve trolls one for every sign of the zodiac.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2010)

tA is my favorite. By far. 

Can't waiit for the look2.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2010)

tC is still my favorite by far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2010)

cG and gC are my favorite. Though I can't wait for cC since pisces is my sign


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry, wrote that wrong.

GC AND CG ARE MY FAVORITE. THOUGH I CANT WAIT FOR CC SINCE PISCES IS MY SIGN :HURR


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2010)

Though we all know that AdiosToreador is the greatest of all trolls .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2010)

I feel retarded for not noticing it before.

But the only letters gC l33t speeks with is A, I and E.

Guess which numbers.

Guess.

4, 1 and 3.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2010)

I didn't expect Terezi to be a larper.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 17, 2010)

Dragons :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

Hehe, libra for the win

LEGISLACERATORS! RARARA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 17, 2010)

I like how she decorates her house with SCALES


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2010)

SO MANY COLORS HOW HIGH BLIND DO YOU HAVE TO BE TO HAVE THAT MANY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2010)

4chan linking doesnt work.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

I love how she is a blind lawyer with horns


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I love how she is a blind lawyer with horns


Thats because...

she is...

blind justice. 

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

Being a cG or not, I can't pass up this set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

IDE/Thry:
This cult


> You belong to a RATHER OBSCURE CULT, which foretells of *a BAND OF ROWDY AND CAPRICIOUS MINSTRELS which will rise one day on a MYTHICAL PARADISE PLANET that does not exist yet.* The beliefs of this cult are SOMEWHAT FROWNED UPON by those dwelling in more common lawnrings. Bu


is based off the trolls reading Rose's guide in another case of Andrew's weird plot/timey wimey shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

It's the ICP

Since tC is a Juggalo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

Well yeah.

There's that.

But the description also fits the 4 kids.

'rowdy and capricious minstrels'

minstrels being musicians.

And all 4 kids having an instrument.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

I have my doubts it's going to go that deep but sure maybe


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

Well thats how I interpreted it since I don't know shit about ICP except thats what he was referring to with CLOWNS OF A GRIM PERSUASION WHICH MAY NOT BE IN FULL POSSESSION OF THEIR MENTAL FACULTIES


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess... I kinda liked it. Then again I also didn't mind the One Piece 4kids dub. 

Anyways, Terzei is way too cruel. Look at those harsh slaps!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Miracles man.

Miracles.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Feelin' like a miracle punk? What's it gonna be? A horrible death or another day of smelling the roses?
Or in your case, pizza and beer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

Good set, Sunny.

I am thinking we all need troll sets.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Good set, Sunny.
> 
> I am thinking we all need troll sets.



This is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

Latest update


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Building up false hope, only to ruthlessly crush it.

Brilliant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a bit of a cleaner ava, Abi.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

You are good people, TV.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Building up false hope, only to ruthlessly crush it.
> 
> Brilliant.



oh god

that was fantastic


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

This is indeed much better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

God that was seriously terrifying.

Terezi you scary scary bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Good set, Sunny.
> 
> I am thinking we all need troll sets.



Since the finals are over. If someone makes me a troll set i'll wear it.

I'm feeling too lazy to make a set right now.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Terezi set?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

As more trolls are revealed, we'll get more sets.

aA: Zoidburg
aC:
aG:
aT: *Abigail*

cA: Platinum
cC:
cG: *Sunny*
cT:

gA:
gC: *Banhammer*

tA: *Taurus Versant*
tC:


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Changed my user title and location to something aT would have written.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Terezi set?



Yeah sure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I call legislacerator set. I'm the libra, you will not deny this from me


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll just take caligulasAquarium when that troll is revealed.

Since I am an Aquarius.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know how  to make sets, or at least I'm not very good at it, so once the graphics deparment replies to my request I'll wear it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

> * 	 			Coin? What coin?
> 
> Surely you jest, Mr. Senator. The prosecution sees no coin.  			*
> 
> * SHE'S BLIND,  REMEMBER? *




So bad ass.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 18, 2010)

Brilliant at building up hope, just to crush it.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 18, 2010)

If only Judge Judy would be like this.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Justice is blind


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet tree hive


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Quite a few hanging victims.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2010)

Many a dragon hanging from the gallows.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't forget the net full of the scaly victims.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> As more trolls are revealed, we'll get more sets.
> 
> aA: Zoidberg
> aC:
> ...



EDIT; Banhammer wants to be the one with the Terezi set, and since TV already called tA I'll go for aA.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> As more trolls are revealed, we'll get more sets.
> 
> aA: Zoidburg
> aC:
> ...



Bolded for those setted up.

Anyone who wants a set can ask here, Sunny or I can whip one up quick.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bolded for those setted up.
> 
> Anyone who wants a set can ask here, Sunny or I can whip one up quick.



Well, I did post this here. Feel free to go at it if you want a try


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

I would also see to it that I would get her typing patterns for a while, but then I remembered it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2010)

You should've the used the one where she gave that corrupt bastard what was coming to him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Show me a better set and I wil


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Outstanding 




Banhammer said:


> I love how she is a blind lawyer with red sunglasses and horns






I do declare Terezi the most epic troll of all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2010)

Wait until you see Karkat reaping.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

My interest levels for Homestuck are rising exponentially.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent. **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2010)

Wait until EoA3 

Then Rose gets fucking epic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Knit the scarf. Ride the rainbow


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2010)

Rose is brilliant the moment you get to AUTOPERRIER


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2010)

I come bearing gifts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like we're getting aC next.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep aC will be the next troll.

I hope cA comes in soon. I need a set change soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2010)

The drool smears on the screen, I thought my screen was fucked up


----------



## Abigail (Jun 19, 2010)

As did I .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2010)

Terezi best troll


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 19, 2010)

If you noticed, the red names are blocked out completely by drool.

SO DELICIOUS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

THEORY CONFIRMED. AC = THE FURSONA PART OF JADE'S PERSONALITY.

LIKE GAMZEE IS THE CLOWN PART OF JOHN'S, AC IS THE FURRY PART OF JADE'S.

WITH OF COURSE KARKAT BEING THE BASE CORRESPONDING PERSON WITH JOHN AND TEREZI BEING JADE'S BASE.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah. So 3 trolls comprise the personality of one of the kids.

Theory confirmed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

See I think Gamzee is a Dave. That acrobatic fucking pirouette off his unicycle and into a pile of horns got me.

Also he's untrollable. Terezi of all people couldn't even scratch him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

If John embraced his interests, he'd be untrollable too. 

Karkat is both the trolling and trollable part of John.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> The next troll will be a parallel Rose/John anti Dave/John/Jade, with a reverse twist of anti-nega-Dave, and just a dash of opposite Jade/Rose/John parallelism.





			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> It's adiosToreador.
> 
> His personality is _LAYERED_.


**


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

All these initialisms are making loose complete track of who's who


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> All these initialisms are making loose complete track of who's who


*GOD YOU'RE THICK.
 LIKE BILL COSBY'S FAVORITE PUDDING THICK.
 THE KIND THAT MAKES HMM GO MMM THIS IS SCUMDALYUMSCIOUS OR SOME OTHER CORNY SHIT.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunnuvmann is pretty much the queen bitch of the universe right now


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

Kicks the shit out of my recently gained Rapturous.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

IM LOVING THE TROLL COMBO WE GOT KICKIN SHIT AROUND ON THIS PAGE.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

How long can it possibly go?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

*
M4YB3 1 SHOULD GO B4CK TO F4RM1NG R3P. 1'M DOWN TO L1K3 POS1T1ON 289 1N TH3 R3P CHARTS.
1N MY PROSS3CUT1ON OF 3V3RYON3 3LS3 1 D1D PR4T1CALL1 QU1T NF FOR L1K3 T3N MONTHS

4LSO TROLL COMBO FOR TEH W1N 

>*


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

*i WONDER WHERE i WOULD BE ON THIIIS CHART,*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

*
1'M 283 TO B3 P3RC1SE


4B1G41L YOU WOULDN'T B3, B3C4S3 TH3 CH4RT ST4RTS 4T 360K 4ND YOU'R3 A N3W R4P*


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

*i'M ONLY 7.5K FROM IT,*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

*
YOU MUST SPR34D MOR3 R3PUTAT1ON B3FOR3 BL4HBL4HBL4H

G4Y >: S

1T'S JUST R3P 4NYW4Y NO ON3 C4R3S*


----------



## Abigail (Jun 20, 2010)

*tRUE, lAST ONE i REMOTELY CARED ABOUT WAS 100K,

mAINLY BECAUSE i BEAT gAYMASTER kANE TO IT,*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

*
YOU KNOW WH4T WOULD B3 AW3SOM3? PROTOTYP3 ON3 OF THOS3 SCAL3 BUDD13S 4ND H1S T1R4NNY 1NTO 4 K3RL3NSPR1T3*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

*wOaH, sO mAnY tRoLlS iN hErE

lIkE a MoThErFuCkInG tRoLl PaRtY

mIrAcLe PaRtY mAn*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

*GOD DAMMIT. TEREZE IS THE SHITTIEST SERVER EVER.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

*tHaT's JuSt...

ArChIteChTuRaL pErFeCtIoN

s'A mIrAcLe*

Sunny, change your title to *Knight of Blood*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

Avyfied


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

Troll page.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Dat sickle


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

Platinum keeps combobreakin


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 20, 2010)

We'll get him a set soon as we can


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Platinum keeps combobreakin



I just love ruining the fun :33.



Taurus Versant said:


> We'll get him a set soon as we can



As soon as cA makes an appearance .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

*
YOUR HOUS3 T4ST3S GR34T! H3H3H3H3H3H3*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it says here "The Big Man has the answers"
> 
> some call God the Big Man and it should be logical that He should have all the answers
> 
> therefore, Charles Barkley is God and He Chaos Dunks all their asses into Hell


my logic is flawless


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

I am a major Charles Barkley fan. Love his commentary on basketball.

I would totally buy This Ocean Charles if he published it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2010)

I honestly had to check that wasn't a real book.

Largely because a friend had been reading before a book by Shaq. So it seemed plausible.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Charles Barkley's book would probably be better than Phil's book.

Which means it would be sublime.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Listening to Charles speak on Thursday nights after games is like my church.

The man is wise.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Every one needs to play shut up and jam gaiden.

I really wish there would be a second chapter released.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0VaJT94cjk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHZnzFVZ3_o[/YOUTUBE]

The man also makes good commercials.

He almost makes taco bell seem appetizing. Only a god can do that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

more evidence for my Charles Barkley=God theory


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

"That's not turrible"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

New set. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

aA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> New set. What do you guys think ?



thumbs up man


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)

Did someone already call a tA set?

Also, I think I'm in love with this new chick.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> New set. What do you guys think ?



That's not turrible.


Also, 2 sacred temples desecrated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like we got Aquarius now lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Looks like we got Aquarius now lol.



It was only his ring though .

Damn it Hussie don't tease me like that.

His pants and ring are very stylish though :33.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Look at that bling.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Also. Dem shoes .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

That cake is all wrong .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't see you doing any better


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't see you doing any better



That's because I can't do any better.

I like complaining though


----------



## Abigail (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also. Dem shoes .


More like, dat crab. 
Dawwwwww.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> More like, dat crab.



That is a great crab drawing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2010)

Trolls sure are weird


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

aA is just one hundred percent awesome.

Has a set for her been made yet? If not, I'll get right on that.

Though Platinum, that set ...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> aA is just one hundred percent awesome.
> 
> Has a set for her been made yet? If not, I'll get right on that.
> 
> Though Platinum, that set ...



Charles is a man we should all look up too.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 21, 2010)

Shut up and Jam.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

Zoidburg


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Shut up and Jam.



Chaos Dunk to the face.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Zoidburg



Like I said before, she gives off that Psycho Mantis vibe


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

So you like Castlevania?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> So you like Castlevania?





			
				JamBot said:
			
		

> So, you like to play Castlevania?



**


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

CD. You will need to wear a troll set as well.

When the time comes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Zoidberg, when you wear that set, make 'So, you like to play Castlevania?' your user title


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> **



Well I didn't know you'd joined yet.

And yes I did rip it straight from there.

aA: *Zoidburg*
aC:
aG: Crimson Dragoon
aT: *Abigail*

cA: Platinum
cC:
cG: *Sunny*
cT:

gA:
gC: *Banhammer*

tA: 
tC: *Taurus Versant*

Pick a character CD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

it's understandable since I barely post there 

anyway, I'll pick aG at random


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

That leaves 5 open spaces.

Who will fill them?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Nimademe and Bilaal, when the latter catches up 

Two down, three to go


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

Once Gabies gets unbanned, he'll set up since he's reading HS at the moment.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Nimademe and Bilaal, when the latter catches up
> 
> Two down, three to go



Nihilus can also take one when he catches up.

That leaves 2.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2010)

I may switch to CC (pisces is my sign) depending on how cool he/she is when shown.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

That still makes 2 open spots.

Perhaps Quel will take one?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got Skotty reading HS at the moment, when she's caught up I can convince her to wear a set.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Zoidburg



I love you man, I really do


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good on you Zoidberg .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, yes it does.

So I'm guessing aA is the occult-loving aspect of Rose.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2010)

Seems likely


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

The best boss.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 21, 2010)

John's ultimate attack.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you guys know how to work the music tags?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a clue.



Your browser does not support the audio element.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah. You copy the code @ the end of a youtube vid.

Like this one.

Oh Sookie-Snoop Dogg

J9FImc2LOr8

And then put it in between ymp3 tags


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

And how do you set it to autoplay ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Idk if you can 

You can with the other music tags but I don't use them.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy Mobster Kingpin that sounded awesome.



> We decide to agree this conflict is not a big enough deal to warrant a detailed examination of the action, or an embedded musical accompaniment.


Fuck you Alternia.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> 'So, you like to play Castlevania?'



I was very explicit with this Zoidberg.  Way to ruin the reference


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Homestuck is definitely the most awesome thing on the internet and it's thanks to this thread (which I accidentally lurked into.) that I found it. It is so good in fact I thought I would stop lurking and post this.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Bandwagon of Awesome.

Take your complimentary soda and 12 year old.


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, I sure do love soda and 12 year olds!...wait..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

CainTrain said:


> Homestuck is definitely the most awesome thing on the internet and it's thanks to this thread (which I accidentally lurked into.) that I found it. It is so good in fact I thought I would stop lurking and post this.



This is a post which is good.

Have you read Problem Sleuth?


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

Well duh, Faygo and one of the Trolls/Kids.

We're trying to theme our sets towards that end, your Dave set will do fine.


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm reading it now but not that far into it yet, I am expecting great things from it though.

Edit. 


Nimademe said:


> Well duh, Faygo and one of the Trolls/Kids.
> 
> We're trying to theme our sets towards that end, your Dave set will do fine.



Ah of course, I'll wait until the other trolls are revealed.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

If you don't mind, may I make you a slightly better Dave set?


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Sure, go for it. I made this one quickly so I didn't look naked when I posted.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

Baby Dave or Hero Dave on UNREAL AIR?


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Hero Dave on UNREAL AIR, so cool.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

Here you go hombre.


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, this set is a lot better!


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

If you ever want to switch to another theme of set, just say so.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

naturally, my imagined battle was more awesome and three minutes longer than all of yours.

Naturally. >:]


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine was all of 3 minutes long, but it had awesome soundtrack.

God enough for me.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I was very explicit with this Zoidberg.  Way to ruin the reference



It wouldn't fit in the text box 

In other news....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8GQQctTi4[/YOUTUBE]

Toy Story 3. Watch it. Love it.


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll be seeing Toy Story 3 this Thursday when it comes out, I'd be crazy to miss it.

So I'm reading Problem sleuth right now, the humour is great can't get enough of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Just wait, it explodes into fountains of epicness so much


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It wouldn't fit in the text box



you could shorten it to 'So, you like Castlevania?' instead maybe

since I'm on this topic:

[YOUTUBE]eMasLUmBzkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

Problem Sleuth gave me Awesome Diabetes.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn I wanted tA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA Cubey.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

lolcubey

Not part of the club


and never will be.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Shut the hell up Platinum 

Derp, yes I am. Do something about it.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

I see no Troll or Charles Barkley set.

CD's an exception.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Cubey.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey can't get one of the most blatant references to one of the most popular franchises ever
> 
> what would we do without you Cubey


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 22, 2010)

cubad**


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Zoidberg didn't have one till it was made for him. I haven't chosen a troll yet 

I think aC might be a good one though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> "Now I will show you why I am the most powerful practitioner of psychokinesis and telepathy in the world!"​





Cubey said:


> I don't recall her saying that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

Which Homestuck soundtrack is this from?


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got laid twice, you'll have to try harder CD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

thank god Plat and MdB have that sigged


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> cubad**


:rimshot: .


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Reading the jedijohn and Jinibea quotes in his sig you're like 

Then Anti comes and 

That really doesn't belong there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

hey Cubey

do you want to know what I referenced

do you


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

but should I tell him


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

JAIS DO EET


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

since I want an excuse to post MGS:

[YOUTUBE]yojQxRp1V8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Get a set Cubey.

You look ridiculous without one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey is practically naked here


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

I want one. I wanted tA but freaking TV


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 22, 2010)

real men go avatars only


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Quel you can pull off the avy only look.

Cubey just looks like a moron. The naked cube.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

someone needs to put that pimp of aquarius hand full of bling into a slapping position so we can use it at the obd.


Also, I'm final villain...


What?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

OBD powerup.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Waiting for all Trolls to be phyiscally revealed before set time.

Also, don't worry Cubey I never got the reference either(my parents never got me a PS1). But I would have recognized a "Port 2" reference. If it somehow got thrown in.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *
> 4B1G41L YOU WOULDN'T B3, B3C4S3 TH3 CH4RT ST4RTS 4T 360K 4ND YOU'R3 A N3W R4P*



*hOW ABOUT NOW,*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> But I would have recognized a "Port 2" reference. If it somehow got thrown in.



at least there's that


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

I do have a FOXHOUND picture on my mp3 player. Vulcan Raven being so huge compared to everyone else. My only chance of playing it is getting the Twin Snakes remake on Gamecube(minus emulation of the original).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Original MGS>>>Twin Snakes anyday


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey I have a tC set not tA you ignorant douche. 

Besides Stroev already called tA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not even sure Cubey deserves a troll set.

I mean what has he ever done for me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> someone needs to put that pimp of aquarius hand full of bling into a slapping position so we can use it at the obd.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm final villain...
> ...


The banhammer is always the final villain. Though for some, thats just the midboss.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

Abigail said:


> *hOW ABOUT NOW,*




*1 DON'T KNOW 1T H4SN'T B33N UPD4T3D!
HOW3V3R, L4ST CH3CK3D:
297) ~L~ 365,955*



Sunuvmann said:


> The banhammer is always the final villain. Though for some, thats just the midboss.





*UNT1LL H3 G3TS D3US 3X M4CH1N4 POW3R UP 4ND B3COM3S F1N4L V1LL4N 4LL OV3R 4G41N, ONLY TH1S T1M3 1N ON3 W1NG3D 4NG3L FORM!!

>: ]*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

TV or Sunny, hook me up with a Homestuck set


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

Today's TV's birthday by the way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Make him a member of the midnight crew...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday TV 

Cubey better hurry up and pick a troll, there's only 2-3 ones left after all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> TV or Sunny, hook me up with a Homestuck set



I'll get you a troll set soon as we get a new one that isn't called already.

Where are you up to in HS?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

Beast



Taurus Versant said:


> I'll get you a troll set soon as we get a new one that isn't called already.
> 
> Where are you up to in HS?



Act III


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Good stuff.

Act 2 finale, epic or shitgetsreal epic?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

Nearing WORLD IS REAL epic.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

that's a good set.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Also happy birthday TV.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWWWWWW


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Jegus fuck TA's eyes


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jegus fuck TA's eyes



It's just slightly off putting .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my god. She's actually wearing a fursuit @_@


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god. She's actually wearing a fursuit @_@



She also has animal pelts on the floor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god. She's actually wearing a fursuit @_@



Oh wow. **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

Won't be long before I get to Act V now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

The best the best the best


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

spades slick the best.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy birthday TV.

Btw, there's not only three left, there's like 4-5 IIRC.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

There we go


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

You on Act 5?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Nihilus the ending of Act 5 will blow your fucking mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

It's act four.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's act four.



whoops. Made a mistake.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 22, 2010)

End of Act IV is truly amazing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

You're giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

You have no idea.

Seriously, keep going and don't stop.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

:flappingryoma


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

It's good shit.

It will blow your freaking mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

dat music 

Shit I just realised Nihilus hasn't heard Black yet.

No one fuck this up.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, don't fuck it up Platinum.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

so twinArmageddons is the leader of blue team.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude Black is such a good song you don't even know. And end of Act IV is like the big battles of Gurren Lagann or GaoGaiGar. In terms of epicness.

And totally calling set right here once some good scenes are up.

*EDIT:* So he's tA. Shit I think he's been called dibs on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, don't fuck it up Platinum.



I'll fuck you up Cubey .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Dude Black is such a good song you don't even know. And end of Act IV is like the big battles of Gurren Lagann or GaoGaiGar. In terms of epicness.
> 
> And totally calling set right here once some good scenes are up.



I've already got the avatar planned.

We'll get you a sig shortly.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuck me up with your terribleness and ridiculousness 

What is with those fucking galaxies in his glasses. They look badass, but no clue why they're there.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Fuck me up with your terribleness and ridiculousness
> 
> What is with those fucking galaxies in his glasses. They look badass, but no clue why they're there.



Cubey you are the one that is terrible and ridiculous. Ask anyone here.

Of course you don't know why they are there. You are Cubey.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey thanks. 

Though from my last post...


> EDIT: So he's tA. Shit I think he's been called dibs on.



Ah well.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

You tell me why they're there then, oh smart one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

No, you were the first in this thread to call dibs on him. IT's yours


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

that2 ii2 way two rad
that2 ii2 way two rad
that2 ii2 way two rad

...fuckiing color2


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> You tell me why they're there then, oh smart one.



I rather have you wallow in your ignorance Cube.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I rather have you wallow in your ignorance Cube.



That's it. We'll settle this once and for all tomorrow. Just pick the time and place.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's it. We'll settle this once and for all tomorrow. Just pick the time and place.



Sabers in the town square at dawn?


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Be      there.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh Cubey, always stealing the last post from the OBD convo and being ridiculed.

If you looked like the furry Troll, all would be forgiven. But I bet you're more like Zombie AD.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Be      there.



I don't want to get Cubey blood on my sneakers. I'll have make your death quick.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't want to get Cubey blood on my sneakers. I'll have make your death quick.



I'll leave you a worse mess than Troll nightmares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

And Diamonds Droog wept


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And Diamonds Droog wept



Cubey is a sin against fashion


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubey is a sin against existence.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2010)

And Spades Slick just laughed


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Charles Barkley is offended by Cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Charles Barkley is offended by Cubey.



Barkley would nail Cubey with a chaos dunk to the face.

But then Barkley would have to look at Cubey's face. I wouldn't want him to go through that.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Cubey's face would melt in his presence, Raiders of the Lost Ark style. So it's okay.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm pretty sure Cubey's face would melt in his presence, Raiders of the Lost Ark style. So it's okay.



Then Cubey face would get on his shoes. 

That would also be bad.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty sure Barkley doesn't need to be right near Cubey for it to happen.

All he has to do is watch his step and then Cubey Goo wouldn't get on his fantastic shoes.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Pretty sure Barkley doesn't need to be right near Cubey for it to happen.
> 
> All he has to do is watch his step and then Cubey Goo wouldn't get on his fantastic shoes.



Sounds good to me.

Then Charles will have some taco bell.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

100% Confirmation Sollux is Dave's counterpart. He has shitty ninja shuriken.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Funking nanchos are so tastsy



> dave's counterpart


Holy shit it makes sense. 

Also, am I the only one thinking that the PS crew will arrive sometime?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it was long theorized. This is confirmation.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

I forget. Is Gamzee a part of John or Dave's personality?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

I am slowpoke.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not really expecting the PS crew to show up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2010)

I still want Dad to be Problem Sleuth.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2010)

Man Homestuck is going to need to start pulling out some major power-ups soon. I don't want it to be a shadow of PS.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Dad is problem sleuth.

It makes sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

See I just feel that there's no reason to have the universes mix.

Problem Sleuth is Problem Sleuth and Homestuck is Homestuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Man Homestuck is going to need to start pulling out some major power-ups soon. I don't want it to be a shadow of PS.


Well the difference is PS was for the most part in the imagination world. So power scaling is on a completely different level.

HS starts at about normal human power level for main characters. Except of course Dave has serious speed and Rose has the dexterity of Hit Girl.

The only thing that is giving them any real power upgrades is weapons.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)

Well Bro did chop a meteor in half sunny .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm only talking about the 4 kids.

Guardians are definitely on par power wise.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)

We haven't seen only 4 trolls now.

Damn it Hussie show me cA now .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

Well tA's a high level psionic.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)

beenary code


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2010)

ON THE DOUBLE


----------



## gabies (Jun 23, 2010)

act 4 is awesome.\
at the part when cancer comes out


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well the difference is PS was for the most part in the imagination world. So power scaling is on a completely different level.



The imaginary world and the real world are interchangeable, as seen when PI used a technique to allow him to be active in the imaginary world and real world at the same time.



> HS starts at about normal human power level for main characters. Except of course Dave has serious speed and Rose has the dexterity of Hit Girl.



I know. That's why they need power-ups. Snowman can destroy the universe and Lord English has control over the entire space-time continuum.



> The only thing that is giving them any real power upgrades is weapons.



That's true..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

Except that 'real world' was but a part of the imaginary world as well. The only real real world was at the very end of 'pose as a team the world is real.'


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

It was opened by an imaginary item, the Megaton Key.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, with an imaginary item, they escaped the imaginary world.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

With an imaginary object, they opened the real world


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

We should all go to the imaginary world someday.

I'll be getting some boxes for moving to college, I could use those as my fort.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2010)

So what's our Troll List so far?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

Box fort + Liquor = YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

Solluk (tA)
Karkat (cG)
Gamzee (tC)
Terezi (gC)

We've seen 4 more but dont really know anything about them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2010)

I meant troll donning users 

Like Terezei: Banhammer
Karakat: Sunuvman

And so on


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh well then

Terezi (gC): Banhammer
Karkat (cG): Sunuvmann
Solluk (tA): Stroev
Gamzee (tC): Taurus Versant
aA: Zoidberg
cA: Platinum

That's about all I know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

aA: *Zoidburg*
aC: Gabies
aG: Crimson Dragoon
aT: *Abigail*

cA: Platinum
cC: CainTrain
cG: *Sunny*
cT:

gA:
gC: *Banhammer*

tA: stroev
tC: *Taurus Versant*

I'll put the tA avatar up now, but we don't have a good sig material yet.


----------



## gabies (Jun 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> aA: *Zoidburg*
> aC:
> aG: Crimson Dragoon
> aT: *Abigail*
> ...



this is relevant to my interests, kangaputa


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

Getting these pics into a good 1:1 ratio is a pain in the rear

Pick one of the unclaimed ones then, puta.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll be continuing with the madness now.


----------



## gabies (Jun 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Getting these pics into a good 1:1 ratio is a pain in the rear
> 
> Pick one of the unclaimed ones then, puta.



i claim aC.

giantspiderfortv.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

Which troll do you want, DN?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

Whichever fits me the best.


----------



## gabies (Jun 23, 2010)

TV, me and you will be the official trolls of the yammy fc


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

arachnidsGrip here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> arachnidsGrip here.





Taurus Versant said:


> aA: *Zoidburg*
> aC: Gabies
> aG: Crimson Dragoon
> aT: *Abigail*
> ...





Taurus Versant said:


> aG: Crimson Dragoon



**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

Now this is hilarious.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

centaursTesticle then.


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 23, 2010)

Can I grab cC? I reckon Pices will be a cool troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2010)

>Aussie

Are you the same australian on MSPA forums Taurus got into an argument with over having the same set?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

That was hardly an argument 

It was like "Hey we're both Aussies and we have the same set.

We must now fight to the death."

Really that's just pleasantries here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

For some reason I thought you were Mexican Spanish


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Are you the same australian on MSPA forums Taurus got into an argument with over having the same set?



Nah I don't post on the MSPA forums ony lurk.


----------



## gabies (Jun 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> For some reason I thought you were Mexican Spanish



taurus is such a huge puta that mexico rejected him


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2010)

GC: HOW DO3S 1T KNOW WH4T 4NG3L TO US3... ........ 

Hussie you son of a bitch


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

So I get centaursTesticle right TV? RIGHT?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2010)

**


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey, never going to be part of the club.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2010)

**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey is a Korath


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey is a humanimal.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

Cubey can be an imp.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2010)

phallic symbol of doooooooommmm


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2010)

Cubey the best you can hope for is a build grist set.

You aren't cool enough for a troll set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

Right so who then is going to be the first on Blue team to go in?

Or will there be a 12 x prototyped monstrosity instead of 2 6x's?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

I think it's safe to assume mircales guy Karakat and Terezei are on the same team so that leaves three.
That guy who talks politely to rose, not sure who he was, I'm betting he's with them too.
And Taurus.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

It's probably going to be Karkat. He's way overanxious, it'll probably be him who fucks shit up majorly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Symbology everyone?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

lold irl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)

Jack pulling an Isildur?


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jack pulling an Isildur?





i just finished that part right now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Well he did use a broken sword to slash off his evil lord's finger


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

maplehoof


----------



## Pipe (Jun 24, 2010)

hey, I started Homestuck a few days ago, and I'm on act 4 and what the fuck with the fourth wall


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

Pipe said:


> hey, I started Homestuck a few days ago, and I'm on act 4 and what the fuck with the fourth wall



i loved that part 

come on pipe, its easy to get what is going on


----------



## Pipe (Jun 24, 2010)

Time travel is something that can fuck your mind, just ask the Midnight Crew


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Time travel is something that can fuck your mind, just ask the Midnight Crew



TV is the master of time travel, talk to him, he can clear it up 




EB: so what is this? 
EB: the thing the code made... 
TG: really powerful hammer 
EB: how do you know? 
EB: i thought you couldn't use hammers. 
TG: i cant 
TG: better be though 
TG: got it from hephaestus 
EB: who's that? 
TG: really tough to kill dude 
EB: you killed him for it? 
TG: nope 
EB: how'd you get it then? 
TG: shenanigans 
EB: ok.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah it's prettyfucked up to keep everything in line at all times


Read the recaps if you can


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah it's prettyfucked up to keep everything in line at all times
> 
> 
> Read the recaps if you can



thats why i liked that 4th wall part, i read the whole recap to straighten somethings out


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

Shenanigans


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

Pipe said:


> hey, I started Homestuck a few days ago, and I'm on act 4 and what the fuck with the fourth wall


----------



## Pipe (Jun 24, 2010)

I know what the Fourt Wall is. It just that it was so random when you met Andrew out of nowhere.


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

You make the SNOOP DOGG SNOW CONE MACHETE. 

When foes drop it like it's hot just turn up the blizzizzle nozzle so they chizzlax fo' rizzle.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally caught up with the madness.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

aA is one of the few texts I can read clearly.


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

finally done with act 4.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

Kickass, no?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

*KARKAT HAS THE BEST TEXT*


----------



## Pipe (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm on act 5 let the trolling begin, also...

[YOUTUBE]DeyZRNNO81M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjHDitb1rw0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

Nihilus stole tA from Stroev :flappingryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

Nihilis is more fitting for it anyway. Though I'd personally have if I could chose any member for it would suggest Blind Itachi (he reads it as well, fucker needs to post ITT) though he'd probably pick Tereze if anyone.


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

Karkat and Sollux are the best trolls anyway. IMO that is.

A lot of Blenderites read it actually.


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

alot of the SL members read it as well

thanks to Taurus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

> TA: and beiing UGLY AND HORRIIBLE *IN* EVERY WAY, AND HAVIING 2TUPIID LIITLE NUBBY HORN2.



He wrote it properly!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh god, that was hilarious.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't get enough of Dolemite, so Stroev can have the set instead.


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

HAH! Bested yet again Stroev


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

Cubey you don't know what you're talking about. Reading this update, cubey is just like cG.

2o

2tupiid

Also, thanks dN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty sure Cubain won't even use it for long anyway.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

Well Sunny made this sweet av.


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2010)

Well that was short 

AH better show cT soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Cubey you don't know what you're talking about. Reading this update, cubey is* just like cG.*
> 
> 2o
> 
> ...


*FUCK OFF DOUCHEBAG. DON'T YOU DARE COMPARE ME TO THAT GRUBSUCKER.*


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

hey that2 what you get for not li2teniing two me earliier

...and at lea2t you have properly colored text, ii cant even find anythiing remotely matchiin a 2iick yellow-green


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

tA: hey change  of plan, we arent playiing thii2 game anymore. 
cG: I'M THE  LEADER. IT'S ME. 

Quote for the font color.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

woah howd you do that

thii2 2ome kiind of black magic or diid you actually iimprove your hackiing 2kiil2 when ii wa2nt lookiing


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2010)

*PRESS BUTTON AND THEN YOU CAN PASTE BOTH PICTURES AND TEXT IN AND IT KEEPS THE FONT. LOSER.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2010)

I made the av


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

i wonder if catlady troll will make more appearances


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2010)

Gabies said:


> i wonder if catlady troll will make more appearances



Of course she will.


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Of course she will.



hoorah


----------



## gabies (Jun 24, 2010)

i love karkat 
TC: iT's A mIrAcLe. 
CG: OH NO, DON'T. 
CG: DON'T START WITH THE MIRACLES AGAIN. 
TC: MaN eVeRyWhErE i LoOk... 
TC: aLlS i SeE iS mOtHeRfUcKiN mIrAcLeS. 
TC: It'S sO sPiRiTuAl, AlL tHeSe mIrAcLeS aNd ShIt. 
TC: oK lIkE jUsT bE tAkIn tHiS fUcKiN tItS bOtTlE oF fUcKiN fAyGo I jUsT cRaCkEd Up OpEn. 
TC: AnD hOw It'S bEiNg AlL lIkE hIsSiNg AnD sHiT. 
TC: mOtHeRfUcKiN hIsSiNg MaN, wHo WeNt AlL aNd ToLd It To Do ThAt? 
TC: HoW wOuLd It EvEn Do ThAt, It'S cRaZy. 
TC: iT's A mIrAcLe. 
CG: IT'S CARBONATION YOU IGNORANT DOUCHE. 
CG: TRY GETTING SCHOOLFED SOME TIME INSTEAD OF SLURPING DOWN THAT WEIRD SWILL ALL DAY AND FONDLING YOUR STUPID HORNS. 
TC: No No BrO, i DoN't WaNnA kNoW, dOn'T eVeN tElL mE. 
TC: kNoWiNg ShIt JuSt StEaLs Up AlL tHe FuCkIn MaGiC fRoM mY mIrAcLeS lIkE a MoThErFuCkIn ThIeF. 
TC: AnD tHaT aIn'T cOoL. 
CG: THE ONLY MIRACLE IS THAT YOU LIKE THAT DISGUSTING SLUDGE, WHERE DO YOU EVEN GET THAT STUFF. 
CG: IT'S ALSO A MIRACLE HOW YOU DRESS LIKE AN IMBECILE AND ARE BASICALLY THE STUPIDEST ASSHOLE I'VE EVER KNOWN.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2010)

TC: sEe MaN, i Am StRaIgHt Up TeLlInG yOu.
TC: MiRaClEs.
TC: iT's LiKe, AlRiGhT, cOmPuTeRs, RiGhT?
TC: WhAt ThE fUcK?
TC: mIrAcLeS iS wHaT.
CG: FUCK YOU.
CG: FUCK YOU FOR ME JUST READING THAT.


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn, I wonder if he's skipping Trolls. It looks like he already wants to wrap this up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2010)

LORD ENGLISH IS THE FINAL VILLAIN

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

HUSSIE!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh fucking hell Lord English


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 25, 2010)

OH SNAP

Damn you Abdrew.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 25, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Karkat and Sollux are the best trolls anyway. IMO that is.
> 
> A lot of Blenderites read it actually.





Gabies said:


> alot of the SL members read it as well
> 
> thanks to Taurus


A lot of OBDers read it as well thanks to Quelsatron.

It's pretty much an entire forum thing by now.

And yet only ten or so people post in this thread. 


Cubey said:


> HAH! Bested yet again Stroev


Who has the troll set and who doesn't?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Abigail said:


> And yet only ten or so people post in this thread.



I like it that way.

It's more personal and shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> LORD ENGLISH IS THE FINAL VILLAIN
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> HUSSIE!


This has opened up the option of Spades Slick v. Jackspers Noirlecrow which would be SO EPIC.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 25, 2010)

Which ends in Jackspers raping.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Which ends in Jackspers raping.



Spades Slick will probably get a power up as well down the road.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Spades Slick will probably get a power up as well down the road.



Only way Spades could beat Jackspers is if he gets an ambush with Rapier Wit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE PARTY friend


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

Shit, something big has/will happen. With lots of plot. Plot everywhere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

HS update is excellent as always

also, VOTE FOR KAMEN RIDER SPIRITS


----------



## gabies (Jun 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> WELCOME TO THE PARTY friend



i liked daves alchemy spree

the bro comic sword combo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2010)

*WHY WOULD I VOTE FOR A POWER RANGERS COMIC?*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

*BECAUSE I TOLD YOU SO*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Just do it sunny.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2010)

*IF YOU ASKED POLITELY I MAY HAVE CONSIDERED IT. BUT IF YOU'RE GOING TO BE A GRUB'S THROBBING KNOB ABOUT IT, YOU CAN FORGET IT!

IN FACT, I THINK I WILL GO AND VOTE AGAINST IT.

GO ENJOY THAT HUMAN EMOTION CALLED IRONY.*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

*FINE BE THAT WAY*


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

2hiit what are you doing

thii2 ii2 wor2e than when you blew up your computer

fagball2


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Why you like dis sunny ?

Do it for Charles Sunny.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 25, 2010)

OH MY GOD

What if...

Kamen Rider Barkely?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> HS update is excellent as always
> 
> also, VOTE FOR KAMEN RIDER SPIRITS



And my vote breaks the tie.
I'm proud of that
For now


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> What if...
> 
> Kamen Rider Barkely?



Chaos Rider Dunk that destroys all of existence


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Why you like dis sunny ?
> 
> Do it for Charles Sunny.



Notice my set, how else would I react?


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> LORD ENGLISH IS THE FINAL VILLAIN
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> HUSSIE!





Sunuvmann said:


> Oh fucking hell Lord English



Am I missing something? Where the hell did English come from?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2010)

look at that ball


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Reading some of AH formspring right now.



> How does the Miracle Modus work?
> 
> Why do you pollute God's creation with your curiosity?







> How did Troll Will Smith's son do in the remake of Troll Karate Kid?
> 
> His spine was swiftly harvested by a resurgent Troll Cobra Kai.


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2010)

Also damn, didn't notice that. I guess that's also related to Snowman's life insurance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 25, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Am I missing something? Where the hell did English come from?



Lord English is the boss of the Felt from the Midnight Crew Intermission


----------



## gabies (Jun 25, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Lord English is the boss of the Felt from the Midnight Crew Intermission



TORSO FLAIL


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2010)

I know that already.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2010)

Posting this cause I'm not logged into their forums on this computer yet.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2010)

Someone needs to wear an Abdrew set


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2010)

Who exactly is Abdrew? This intrigues me


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Check Homestuck's fanart thread and be amazed.


----------



## gabies (Jun 26, 2010)

waiting for arseniccatnip to reappear


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2010)

Btw, the reason Aries is so powerful, 4/13, that's in Aries 

Aries:  Mar 21 - Apr 19

All the other Homestuck kids are Sagitarii

So expect centaursTesticle to be pretty awesome rofl.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2010)

So the thing I wonder is Andrew has pretty much identified this:
Lord English Final Villain
They Will Lose.

And yet, one has to wonder, despite defeat being an almost given, they will still win. Because they have to.

So the crux of it is, What will be the means with which they snatch victory from the jaws of defeat. That they lose and yet then still manage to win.

Kinda like Harry Potter's 'You must die in order to win'. Some kinda weird plot shit double roundabout.


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 26, 2010)

God this stuff is strange, but really funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2010)

This message is hidden because Hikawa is on your ignore list.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy shit a chainsaw .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> God this stuff is strange, but really funny.



Oh god .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

Why  have I yet to post here. Platinum you see her Hive? That place is deliriously biznasty.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

It reminds me of the circus a bit.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

Wonder what adiostorador's weapon is going to be. Be great if it was sick fires.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Wonder what adiostorador's weapon is going to be. Be great if it was sick fires.



He might fight with a cape and a sword like a matador.

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Or aT could use a wheelchair mecha.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Or aT could use a wheelchair mecha.



Also good.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder what aC's weapon'll be.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

I want to know cA's weapon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

aC's weapon will be her vicious fursuit claws


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

I just noticed aC has bags under her eyes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2010)

Chainsawkind. Superb.


----------



## gabies (Jun 26, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> aC's weapon will be her vicious fursuit claws



do want                 .


----------



## gabies (Jun 26, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Chainsawkind. Superb.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

The trolls got hero mode up the wazoo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2010)

Epic Troll Knight Class


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Furry troll still is one of my faves, next to tA.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

You mean aC, stroev?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

Sure I guess.


----------



## gabies (Jun 26, 2010)

i like aC alot


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, the reason Aries is so powerful, 4/13, that's in Aries
> 
> Aries:  Mar 21 - Apr 19
> 
> ...



I win in the end


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

You're hallucinating, Cubey.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder if gA will have an Evil Dead reference.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2010)

Well she obviously still has both hands.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2010)

She has a chainsaw though and considering where she lives wouldn't hurt to have a shotgun either.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2010)

He also has the most Troll name 



> 6/12, start of act five. A story about 12 6 year olds (in troll years).



Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'

Excellent, my birthday is a Homestuck reference.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well she obviously still has both hands.



For now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2010)

Well as of when she was trolling in the present, she still did. 

That may change upon final battle but for now


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2010)

Time to learn about aT .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

a Mider T?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol. Cripple.

I mean he's such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but you can't help but dawww at him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. Cripple.
> 
> I mean he's such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but you can't help but dawww at him.



Making fun of the handicapped is a turrible idea Sunny.

But yeah he is kind of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) . But that's what we love about him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Fairies? Well damn, the accusations that aT may be gay might not be innacurate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn, we might get a couple of pokemon references from him :rofl


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2010)

> You used to engage in various forms of MORE EXTREME ROLEPLAYING with some of your other friends before you had an accident.



Another victim of extreme roleplaying.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Another victim of extreme roleplaying.



I told you about it dog. I warned you about extreme roleplaying.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I told you about it dog. I warned you about extreme roleplaying.



IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Fridge Horror: You know what that means for him now that his dream self has died?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

Good god, don't remind me BH.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

The only thing Homestuck has more than chekov's guns (time travel and doplegangers not included) is probably fridge horror moments.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> IT KEEPS HAPPENING



I GUESS SOMETIMES VIDEOGAMES... DO CAUSE VIOLENCE


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> The only thing Homestuck has more than chekov's guns (time travel and doplegangers not included) is probably fridge horror moments.



Like Dave's time clones. Who knows how many of those guys have died over the course of the story.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

It's acceptable losses for shenanigans.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

And the stoic coldness he just hurls it at the lava with


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank goodness Future Rose merged with Dream Rose.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

know when john died, didn't he  captchalogued casey?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes he did. In that alternate timeline the salamander was stuck in the card forever.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 27, 2010)

It's not like Casey's conscious inside the card though, so it's not as bad as most other examples.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

maybe. Maybe it's not as bad as the fact that Jack Noir can look through the fourth wall

At _us_


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 27, 2010)

I think that's more of a horror for him.

He can see all the pron of himself.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> maybe. Maybe it's not as bad as the fact that Jack Noir can look through the fourth wall
> 
> At _us_



Well, so can Andrew


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

Karkat is John's troll counter
Sollux is Dave's
Wonder which trolls are for jade n rose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2010)

Tereze is likeliest one for Jade
GA is closest for Rose

AA is kinda a 50/50 of the two. (psychic + witch)


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually think it's the other way around.
Terezi is rose's counter
gA is jade's


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope. Terezi does emoticons like Jade. Terezi can sort of see the future (from John's perspective) and helps it along.

Granted, there's a bit of a mix of all them but whatever.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

I mean, there could be a match for every three trolls to counterpart 1 hero.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Karkat is John's troll counter
> Sollux is Dave's
> Wonder which trolls are for jade n rose.



Actually Hussie said that he doesnt follow a formula for the trolls. Some of them have similarities matching the kids, but it's just supposed to be random.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy crap tavros plays a combo of aliens, yugioh and pokemon.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2010)

It's called Bakugan.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2010)

Since when did bakugan have chest bursters


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Bakugan is stupid.

This is much cooler


----------



## Pipe (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Hikawa (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay ^ what is that supposed to be?


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2010)

Well Bakugan has cards and spherical containers so


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2010)

AHAHAHA Gutbusting Yugioh


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2010)

Abigail already beat me to posting that one, but here's two other greats.



This one is because Kazerad made the original aT in a wheelchair art, and the fandom propagated it till Andrew made it canon.



Who wants the GA set? I can't remember who called it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2010)

No Abdrew? Really?


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 28, 2010)

Just finished reading Problem Sleuth I won't lie and say I didn't get confused at some points but the final boss battle was epic! 

Oh and Horsaroni is cool as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2010)

Got my sister to start reading Homestuck.

I am a good brother.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2010)

you are her keeper.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This one is because Kazerad made the original aT in a wheelchair art, and the fandom propagated it till Andrew made it canon.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants the GA set? I can't remember who called it.


Oh god. That poor fucker


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2010)

Tavros is an inspiration.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2010)

adorable


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2010)

This>>>>>Moe


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2010)

Tavros is such a nerd but I like him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2010)

I facepalmed and d'awww'd at the same time.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2010)

Tavros is just plain awesome. Even if he is a bit of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2010)

Btw, the clapping more or less confirms he's one of Jade's counterparts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm feeling iffy about the counterparts thing now, but that's probably just because my guesses were wrong 

Carry on


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2010)

My guesses are proving mostly right


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> No Abdrew? Really?









And, I present to you, Dab.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

Dat Dad


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

> * 	 			You can't fit all the way in because of your huge horns. It makes it  hard to get any solid shuteye.
> 
> Oh great, now you're covered in slime. Why did you do this? You're going  to have to change your clothes. There goes another solid hour down the  tubes.
> 
> Aw damn and there goes your four wheel device down the ramp. That  happens a lot.  			*


God, aT is the Epic Fail Guy of Homestuck.

He seriously needs a crowning moment of awesome because he just keeps sucking


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

Poor aT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2010)

Just wait until his wheelchair crashes into Tinkerbull and squashes it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

He keeps failing but you can't hate the guy.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 29, 2010)

Unlike Cubey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw it TV, the best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh hey, its WV's scarecrow 

And his home is a windmill.

Don Quixtavros


----------



## gabies (Jun 29, 2010)

oh god aT 

so hard not to laugh at him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

> Assuming you are not slated for culling first on account of your disability. Or really any other arbitrary reason.


Lol, if it wasn't for the world ending, he'd have been killed.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 29, 2010)

Tavros is going to have a badass moment with his lance, he need one


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Unlike Cubey.



aT is basically a likable Cubey

strange concept, I know


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> aT is basically a likable Cubey
> 
> strange concept, I know



It's almost oxymoronic.

aT's lance will somehow find its way to the BQ, and become Snowman's.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2010)

> Assuming you are not slated for culling first on account of your disability. Or really any other arbitrary reason.



Sheesh, imagine what they do to those that they don't like.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> aT is basically a likable Cubey
> 
> strange concept, I know



That's a pretty accurate analogy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Tavros my main man.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

This whole Peter Pan reference is awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

Makes his gay dreamself flying make more sense.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah he's pretty much officially gay now.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

You were lucky enough to have a friend who didn't mind getting her hands dirty on account of your best interest. 

A friend with a chainsaw.​


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2010)

From now on that's how I'm gonna set my best friends from everyone else


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

Omg, he's just sleeping there so peacefully and then BZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

I find it ironically hilarious that cubey's troll is the most disturbing.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

cT hasn't done anything yet has he?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

That Troll in the background looks p. sweet.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

OH WHAT


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

My smiley's better


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

So I'm pretty much caught up with everything there is that is MSPA


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I'm pretty much caught up with everything there is that is MSPA



You read Jail Break and Bard Quest?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep. I wanted him to continue both of them. Bard Quest was especially lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> cT hasn't done anything yet has he?


He's in the background and made Tavros' robo legs.

And BQ and Jailbreak were effectively finished in Problem Sleuth


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's in the background and made Tavros' robo legs.
> 
> And BQ and Jailbreak were effectively finished in Problem Sleuth



How do you know that's him?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

There was a cross over with JB and BQ for a while. Remember the old man and the stump?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

Because he's the troll that is there while Tavros is having his legs cut off.

And the symbol on his shirt is Saggitarius -> centaursTesticle

Stop being such a dunce Cubey


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

I didnt even look at the symbol 

This is excellent news, then


----------



## gabies (Jun 29, 2010)

Tavros legs were cut off


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Cubey should be forced to wear a Tavros set. I haven't seen a more fitting matchup ever.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

I object to this assessment.

I'm nothing like him


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

You're right, cubey. He's likable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

True. We don't dawww when you fail.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, that's true. And oh yeah, I dont have two huge horns coming out of each side of my head


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I'm not a woman, and yet I wear this magnificent aA set


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe I should wear a gA or aC set. I'm both virgo and leo.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 29, 2010)

Gabies said:


> Tavros legs were cut off



Not to mention his theoretical dong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2010)

So Red team:

cG
gC
tC
gA
aT
cT


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

Those are some sweet robolegs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh and aG is a Dave component. Symbollic of his interest in dead animals.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

God, he just keeps failing 

AG: Adios,  Toreasnore!!!!!!!! 

arachnidsGrip  [AG] ceased trolling adiosToreador [AT] 

AT: bYE,


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Cubey definitely needs to be aT


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

We won't get to see most of his failure sadly .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn it, the homestuck website isn't working for me. 

Must be a lot of viewers.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Damn it, the homestuck website isn't working for me.
> 
> Must be a lot of viewers.



It works fine on my end.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Only time that ever happens is after a hueg flash has dropped. So its probably you. :S


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

aG's kind of a dick.

And goddammit gA, fuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course. Since he's a Dave counterpart. Would you expect a Dave to act any differently to aT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

I said aG and gA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

I know. I was referring to AG


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

gA is good people, I'm a virgo and I stand by her decision to shred legs for his betterment.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

She did a good thing for him.



Sunuvmann said:


> So Red team:
> 
> *cG*
> *gC*
> ...



That's me, you, Abigail, TV, and Ban. Sweet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

> You both then proceed to have one of the worst rap-offs in the history of paradox space.


I figured TV and Cubey rapping would be pretty horrible.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 30, 2010)

*AT: mAYBE WE CAN SLAM ABOUT IT,
TC: YeAh, I cOuLd KiCk ThE sHiT oUt Of SoMe RhYmEs BrO.
TC: aLl StIr Up SoMe FuCkIn HeLl MiRtH aNd RiP oPeN a FuCkIn BaG oF hArShWhImSy.
AT: yEAHHH, yOU CAN TALK ABOUT THE CLOWN THINGS, wHICH,
AT: i DON'T REALLY UNDERSTAND EVER, bUT THAT'S OKAY,
AT: bECAUSE IT'S KIND OF FUNNY,
AT: wHEREAS, i'LL ADDRESS SOME TOPICS PERTAINING TO MY INTERESTS,
AT: aND i GUESS, pERSONAL MOTIFS, *


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Lil' Cal is a waaay better rapper.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not that bad 

/yes I am


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

You're supposed to be insanely motherfucking be good at those fucking rhymes all up in that shit, TV.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah but then I would be required to play alongside you


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, you can't be worse than aT

Captain Planet :rofl


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah but then I would be required to play alongside you



I'm centaursTesticle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

Yet besides the fact we sympathise with him, you're Tavros to the core.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

I can rap though


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Prove it Cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

Cubey you can't rap for crap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm centaursTesticle


*SHUT UP TAVROS.*


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> *SHUT UP TAVROS.*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

0h Tavr0s. 

And y0u w0nder why y0u lost y0ur legs, and why Pupa Pan will never g0 t0 y0ur wind0w


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

so the blue team would be:

tA
aG
cC
aC
cA
aA

correct?


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

This list is different from yours Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats because A) They haven't updated it B) I forgot the furry girl

Though that supports my theory that it won't be 2 teams but end up being all 12.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

It would be cool if AH threw in a red vs blue joke or two.

aT is sort of like donut in a way.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

Andrew forgetting about the 13 sign of the zodiac or is he saving up the final villan?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

I just convinced my best friends to read Problem Sleuth. 

I feel so good right now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

You're a good friend


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

I  needs me a gA set.

Prepare cubey for an operation of most grievous importance.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Root for me in the Contest 13 tournament 

Btw, remind me when I get back today not to stop playing Mass Effect you fucking addict and to make a set of Trolls s.


----------



## gabies (Jun 30, 2010)

im still waiting for furry troll, she seems interesting/maybe tons of lulz potential

but tavros and gazmee so far have been the funniest


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

For great justice.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

FUCKING DO IT SUNNY


----------



## gabies (Jun 30, 2010)

SUNNY HAS TO WIN


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll do Terezi when I get home.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

:karkatgeta:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2010)

Root for me in the Contest 13 tournament 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> *You both then proceed to have one of the worst rap-offs in the history of paradox space. *





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> sir if you think you are the good why don't you show us


hahahaha

Blackfaggot Dragon


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

How do you copy and paste fonts/colors into replies again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Reposting from that thread


Crimson Dragoon said:


> *iMAGINE AN ARRAY OF BEATS THAT SET LIMITS,
> tHEY GOT A RULEBOOK, iT DOESN'T PAY TO SKIM IT,
> bECAUSE, tHERE'S NOT A LOT OF LATITUDE,
> tHEY WON'T STAND FOR AN ATTITUDE,
> ...



*DAMMIT TAVROS YOU'RE SUCH A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
YOU'VE ALWAYS BEEN BEEN ONE
EVEN AS A MAGGOT!
YOU'D TRY TO NURSE
THE HIVE QUEEN'S TEAT,
INSTEAD YOU'D JUST SUCK OFF
A DRONE'S THICK MEAT!
FAIRIES ARE REAL,
YOU ARE THE DEFINITION OF ONE!
YOU CAN CRY ALL YOU WANT
BUT I SURE AS HELL AIN'T DONE!
KISS MY FEET IF YOU WANT, BUT I SWEAR,
I'LL REAP YOUR CRIPPLED ASS,
WHEN I SIT ON MY THRONE, THE THRESH PRINCE OF BEL AIR.*


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

How the fuck am I supposed to respond to this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

==> Practice Jousting an electricity plug.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reposting from that thread
> 
> 
> *DAMMIT TAVROS YOU'RE SUCH A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> ...



*Excuse Me If Im Verbally Profound
But Your Rhythmic Verbatim Leaves Me Wondering
Dear cG Are You Trying To Be Mentally Sound
Now Please Prepare For A Poem Of Ill Fated Use
My Lyrical Moves Are The Variety That One Could Say
Are Like A Red Head's Guardian Nothing But Parentl Abuse
Now Please Abscond From aT Less I Reveal My Scorn
The Magnitude Of my Explosive Phrase Shall Make you A Prophesy
That I was Sent to Give you Seventh Degree Burns From The Day I Was Born*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

gA                  ?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 30, 2010)

zenieth said:


> *Excuse Me If Im Verbally Profound
> But Your Rhythmic Verbatim Leaves Me Wondering
> Dear cG Are You Trying To Be Mentally Sound
> Now Please Prepare For A Poem Of Ill Fated Use
> ...





aC seems to be the only troll not to have dibs called on for a set yet, so I guess I'll go with her.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, obviously gA


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2010)

As you learned, your dreams became more vivid. Where before there was darkness, odors and flavors painted a striking picture. You found yourself surrounded by bright honey walls, and in the sky was a huge tasty ball of cotton candy, which is this sweet troll delicacy we wouldn't know anything about. 

The first time you caught a glimpse of this world in your dreams, there was no turning back.​


----------



## gabies (Jun 30, 2010)

terminallyCapricious [TC] began trolling adiosToreador [AT] 

TC: mOtHeRfUcK mY bRoThEr, Im So SoRrY i KiNd Of ZoNeD oUt ThErE. 
AT: hI, tHAT'S OK. 
AT: i WASN'T EXPECTING YOU TO NOT BE ZONED OUT FOR ANY REASON. 
AT: sO i GUESS, i DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR APOLOGY. 
TC: AlRiGhT, fUcK yEaH, iT's AlL gOoD aNyWaY. 
TC: i JuSt ZoNeD oUt WhEn I wAs SuPpOsEd To Be AlL aBoUt BeInG tO tElL yOu YoU'rE aLl On My TeAm. 
AT: uH, yEAH, tHE RED TEAM YOU MEAN, 
TC: ShIt MoThErFuCkIn YeAh My WiCkEd friend! 
TC: ) hOnK hOnK hOnK 
AT: oK, tHAT'S GREAT, i JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS, 
AT: fROM SOMEONE i DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT, 
AT: bUT IT STILL BASICALLY QUALIFIES AS GOOD NEWS, 
TC: ) HoNkHoNkHoNkHoNkHoNk 
AT: }), hEH, 
TC: hAhAh FuUuUuCk, YoU sToLe My FuCkIn NoSe BrO! 
TC: WhAt GoT yOu EvEn Up ThE gUmPtIoN tO aLl FuCkIn Do ThE sHiT lIkE tHaT? 
AT: eRR, i DON'T KNOW, iT'S JUST, 
AT: kIND OF THE OBVIOUS THING TO DO, 
AT: sTICK THE CIRCLE IN FRONT OF THE DOTS, aND, bEHIND THE BENDY ONE, 
AT: pLUS, oH YEAH, mY HORNS, 
TC: hAhAhAhA. 
AT: mAYBE WE CAN SLAM ABOUT IT, 
TC: YeAh, I cOuLd KiCk ThE sHiT oUt Of SoMe RhYmEs BrO. 
TC: aLl StIr Up SoMe FuCkIn HeLl MiRtH aNd RiP oPeN a FuCkIn BaG oF hArShWhImSy. 
AT: yEAHHH, yOU CAN TALK ABOUT THE CLOWN THINGS, wHICH, 
AT: i DON'T REALLY UNDERSTAND EVER, bUT THAT'S OKAY, 
AT: bECAUSE IT'S KIND OF FUNNY, 
AT: wHEREAS, i'LL ADDRESS SOME TOPICS PERTAINING TO MY INTERESTS, 
AT: aND i GUESS, pERSONAL MOTIFS, 
TC: YeAh! FuCk YeAh, ThAt Be HoW sHiT's AlL uSuAlLy Up AnD fUcKiN lOcKeD bRo. 
TC: bUt FiRsT hErE's ThE tHiNg WiTh ThE gAmE. 
AT: oH YEAH, i ALMOST FORGOT, aBOUT, 
AT: tHE RED TEAM GAME, 
TC: YeAh Ok If I rEmEmBeR rIgHt ThIs Is HoW wE'rE jUgGlInG tHiS sHiT. 
TC: lOt'S oF fUcKiN bAlLs In ThE aIr, HaHaHa. 
TC: TeReZi CoNnEcTeD tO kArKaT, sO hE's FuCkIn ChIlL. 
TC: tHeN i'M sUpPoSeD tO cOnNeCt To HeR sOoN tO gEt HeR aLl ChIlL tOo. 
TC: BuT sHe'S iN tHe WoOdS dOiNg SoMeThInG. 
TC: wHeN sHe CoMeS bAcK sHe StArTs PlAyInG. 
TC: So In ThE mEaN mOtHeRfUcKiN tImE i'M sUpPoSeD tO gEt YoU tO cOnNeCt To Me. 
TC: bUt I fUcKiN sPaCeD oUt AnD fOrGoT. 
TC: BeCaUsE i GuEsS i WaS wAy ToO mOtHeRfUcKiN cHiLl AlL uP iN tHiS sHiT, hAhAhAhAhA! 
AT: yEAH, i UNDERSTAND, 
TC: sO jUsT dOwNlOaD tHiS friend i'M sEnDiNg YoU sO wE cAn KiCk ThIs BiTcH dOwN tHe StAiRs. 
AT: oKAY, i'LL DO THAT, aND, 
AT: iN THE MEANTIME, sHALL i, 
AT: cUE UP THE, 
AT: sTRICT BEATS????? } 
TC: AwWwWw BrOtHeR nOw YoU aLl FuCk AnD uP aNd DoNe It. 
TC: yOu ArE fUcKiN wHeEl DeEp In A bIg SlOpPy MaSsAcRe PiE tOpPeD wItH mOtHeRfUcKiN wHiPpEd RhYmE. 
TC: HoW sTrIcT aRe ThOsE bEaTs At, friend? 
AT: wELL, i, 
AT: tURNED UP THOSE BITCHES TO PRETTY STERN, 
AT: sET BEATS TO LECTURE, aND, i'M KIND OF GOING HOG WILD ON THE CURMUDGEON KNOB, 
AT: wHICH, i HAD RECENTLY INSTALLED, 
TC: gOd DaMn!!! 
TC: TeLl Me MoRe WhIlE i GeT mY rEaCh On FoR tHiS fRoStY bReW. 
AT: oKAY, 
AT: iMAGINE AN ARRAY OF BEATS THAT SET LIMITS, 
AT: tHEY GOT A RULEBOOK, iT DOESN'T PAY TO SKIM IT, 
AT: bECAUSE, tHERE'S NOT A LOT OF LATITUDE, 
AT: tHEY WON'T STAND FOR AN ATTITUDE, 
AT: aND, cROSSING THEM'S A HABIT YOU'D, 
AT: (nOT REALLY WANT TO GET INTO BECAUSE, uHH), 
AT: tHEY'D GET PRETTY MAD AT YOU, 
TC: fUuUuCk, So FuCkIn FrEsH. 
TC: YoU nEeD tO bE sLaPpEd FuCkIn SiLlY wItH a MoUtH lIkE tHaT! hAhA. 
AT: aND, iF YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT, 
AT: tHEN i SUGGEST YOU GO AND RAP IT DUDE, 
TC: oK i WiLl. 
TC: JuSt LeT mE sNeAk Up On ThIs BoTtLe Of FaYgO aNd SnAp ItS nEcK lIkE iM a FuCkIn LaUgHsSaSsIn. 
TC: oK. 
TC: ArE tHoSe BeAtS sTiLl ChIlL? 
AT: yEAH, 
TC: aRe ThEy MoThErFuCkIn StRiCt??? 
AT: yEAHHHHH, 
TC: AiGhT. 
TC: cRaCk...... 
TC: HiSsSsSsSsSsSsSs. 
TC: mOtHeRfUcKiN kIcK iT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

Dragons equivalent of Bec ahoy!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Well that more than totally confirms she's Jade's counterpart.

Anyone who still thinks she be Rose's is delusional.

Making her  now.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

You gonna do all the Trolls Sunny?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes            .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

The hair for the trolls is a bitch


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

Soon as I finally get Photoshop fixed up on this new laptop, I'll do your gA set, Zenieth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2010)

Which troll should I do next?


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2010)

Sollux, if you havent yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

This makes the ~ATH stuff make much more sense. ~ is called a Tilde So ~ATH is TildeATH, Til Death


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

There's also ^cake which is caret cake and dis* which is disasterisk


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2010)

He just noticed those? 
And where my gA?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't got photoshop working on this computer yet, and too much is going on in MSN and NF at the moment to have spare time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll hook you up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

Beats mine.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol. Dead.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2010)

*I Dear Say That I've Procured From You Both*


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^oh god, poor tavros


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

All the Lusus dying kinda gives new perspective on the How Do I Live song


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. Dead.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2010)

Troll rap sessions should now be a constant in this thread. Cept for cubey, he's horrible.


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

waiting for aC so i can troll rap


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

cT will be the best rapper


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

cubey vs gabies to determine that


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 1, 2010)

Gabies said:


> waiting for aC so i can troll rap



What? 

Don't tell me you called dibs on aC.


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> What?
> 
> Don't tell me you called dibs on aC.



yeah, a while ago


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 1, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- 

Just about every troll it taken at this point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

Someone update the obd wiki page then


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> Just about every troll it taken at this point.



i think there are a few open spots, not sure, as tv


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Someone update the obd wiki page then





> Zodiac of Trolldom
> 
> aA: Zoidburg
> aC: Gabies
> ...



Should we replace Zetta with Zeneith?

Also, dibs on cC


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

cC is still open, you can take that.



Gabies said:


> cubey vs gabies to determine that



Bring it bitch.

This is what it is currently



> aA: Zoidberg
> aC: Gabies
> aG: Crimson Dragoon
> aT: Abigail
> ...


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Bring it bitch.



its on


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Too bad aC hasnt even done anything yet


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

she is in a fur suit and is probably fucking crazy, so i have my hopes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

Which trolls should I make s of tonight.


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Which trolls should I make s of tonight.



Tavros


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

That's gonna be a hard one


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

Tavros with the robot legs


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2010)

That's better. We can now be properly introduced. 

Who's this spooky lady?​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm doing robo legs version. Crippled is just too hard


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

aA seems like humongous bitch.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

I blame EXTREME ROLEPLAYING


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

Her arm in your sig is so HUGGEEE 

she must throw them dice alot


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

> The voices have become louder as THE GREAT UNDOING approaches. This trend in escalation began after an ACCIDENT involving a CERTAIN KIND OF ROLE PLAYING



Will the carnage ever end?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

Where were the lusus when these atrocities happened?


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Her Lusus died.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2010)

I want Tavros to be the one that doesn't protype his lusus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

He's the only one I can see it being possible.

Though I think Tinkerbull might not die.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

Kamen Rider Spirits

Also,  at recent events.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

Set change, but I'm calling Sollux later on when a set worth scene comes up/end of the intermission/finale of series(maybe).

Here's a Jack av I found as well.


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, I'll use Sollux for now, since that's the one I had my eye 

I hope you dont have a problem with this.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

No, that's cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

What next?


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Man those are badass.

I got a hard one - aA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought Stroev was tA


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Set change, but I'm calling Sollux later on when a set worth scene comes up/end of the intermission/finale of series(maybe).
> 
> Here's a Jack av I found as well.



**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

The only troll you fit is Tavros Cubey


----------



## gabies (Jul 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What next?



you sir are a genius


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

The one who doesn't prototype will be gA, since I'm pretty sure her Lusus is a Mother Grub (compare how it looks to the skull on Terezi's scales)


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

I try to escape my fate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

Lusus and Mother Grub is entirely different species.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)

Crosbytop is back! I wonder where Jack got it


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Jack wasn't in this update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## God (Jul 1, 2010)

Clearly that conniving thief made off with it after being exiled from wherever the hell he's from


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey, cubey. Meddle meddle meddle


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 1, 2010)

woah a Ouija Board Modus


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reposting from that thread
> 
> 
> *DAMMIT TAVROS YOU'RE SUCH A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> ...


I <3 you so much right now.


Sunuvmann said:


> He's the only one I can see it being possible.
> 
> Though I think Tinkerbull might not die.


I hope not. The little fucker grew on me already.


Sunuvmann said:


> The only troll you fit is Tavros Cubey


Tavros is far to good for Cubey.



Sunuvmann said:


> Crosbytop is back! I wonder where Jack got it


Those eyes man. Those eyes.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

aw abigail didn't post my response to karkat.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> aw abigail didn't post my response to karkat.



It was good as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

one should be very carefull when accepting GA's type of help


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Hussie updated his formspring!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

gee thanks for the links doctor Zoidberg


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 2, 2010)

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'

The fou man delivers


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

find it yourself lazy boy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> find it yourself lazy boy.



*1'LL F1ND MY FOOT DOWN YOUR CTHULU MOUTH *


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

0h please Terezi y0u c0uldn't put y0ur f00t d0wn my thr0at if y0ur life depended 0n it. Besides, I've seen y0ur future, and y0u'll end up even w0rse than Tavr0s.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

*OH SN4P B1TCH, 1T'S ON

WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO H4NT YOUR BOYFR13ND? THAT'S R1GHT, YOU C4NT H4V3 4NY!


H3Y H3Y TH1S 1S YOU!

*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

It's better than y0ur 'lias0ns' with aC 

we all n0w what you did

Plus S0llux and I have an understanding

And that's n0t me

she still has eyes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

*3Y3S? 4R3 YOU M4K1NG FUN OF MY D1S4B1L1TY? >*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes

It d0es not matter th0ugh

y0u die first 

after Tavr0s


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

*OH GOD. NOT MORE EXTREME ROLEPLAYING. SIGH.*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

says the 0ne who watches terrible r0mance films


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

*I Insist That We Alleviate Ourselves Of This Befuddling Conundrum Post Haste*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> says the 0ne who watches terrible r0mance films


*FUCK YOU. DON'T EVEN FUCKING QUESTION TROLL JOHN CUSAC. THAT IS A FUCKING TROLL AMONGST TROLLS RIGHT THERE. YOU WISH YOU WERE AS BAD ASS AS HE IS!

ANYWAY, LAST TIME YOU EXTREME ROLEPLAYED, CUBEY BECAME A CRIPLE.*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

2unny'2 ju2t mad becau2e he cant figure out the 2iimple2st hack2. 2o 2tupiid.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

*YOU'RE SO STUPID YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE THE RIGHT FONT OR SET TAVROS.*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

iit'2 not my fault 2tupiid NF doe2n't have the correct format2 for my need2.

And there'2 no way ii'm weariing a criiple 2et.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

*YES IT DOES. YOU'RE JUST A DUNCE.

AND HE'S NOT A CRIPLE ANYMORE, HE'S A CYBORG.*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, what'2 iit called? That'2 riight, you dont know, becau2e iit doe2n't exii2t.

Only iin the near future he'2 a cyborg. You'd have two be 2tupiider than Gamzee two not know that, but that'2 not 2urprii2iing con2iideriing you are.

2tupiid.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

*IT EXISTS BECAUSE I'M USING IT. LIKE RIGHT NOW. LOOK. SEE ME USING IT. WHILE YOU AREN'T. BECAUSE YOU ARE A COMPLETE FAILURE TAVROS. DERP.

AND TIME IS ALL RELATIVE IN PARADOXVERSE ANYWAY*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*Well, you ju2t 2uck major a22.*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*CD'2 about two get a troll.*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

Cubey has a set now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

indeed he does


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



arachnidsGrip [AG] began trolling apocalypseArisen [AA] 

AG: Araaaaaaaadiiiiiiiia! 
AA: 0h b0y thats way t00 many of the same letter in a r0w twice 
AG: I know! 
AG: So we're a8out to get started right? 
AG: Have you tricked Sollux yet? 
AG: Do you have Mr. Two Eyes all 8efuddled and flustered in your we8 of lies? 
AG: Or Mr. Four Eyes? 
AG: Hmmmmmmmmm. 
AG: I don't know. Which nickname to you think would 8e suita8ly derogatory in this case Aradia? 
AA: h0w ab0ut 
AA: eight eyes 
AA: minus seven 
AG: :::: P 
AA: i didnt trick him 
AA: its n0t like that 
AG: Ok, whatever. The point is. 
AG: Once you have pulled the finely woven silken mesh over his dum8 different colored eyes, you and I will start playing the game and 8e the 8lue team leaders. 
AG: That's how this will work right???????? 
AG: Wait do you mind if we are co-leaders? I forgot to ask! I just assumed it was ok with you. 
AA: i d0nt care 
AG: Great. That's the spirit! 
AG: And when I 8ring you into the game, whatever the hell that means, then we can send each other stuff right? That is how this works right? 
AA: yes 
AG: Awesome! 
AG: 8ecause I have a present for you. It's a surprise, and it's going to 8e great. From me to you. 
AG: Just from me. From me alone and no8ody else. 
AG: I can't wait to see the look on your face when you see. 
AA: 0k well im sure it will be very th0ughtful 
AG: Hey speaking of which, what will the name of our team 8e? 
AA: uh 
AA: the blue team 
AG: No no no no no. I know that. 
AG: I mean the name of OUR team. You and me. Just uuuuuuuus. 
AG: :::: ) 
AA: i havent given it any th0ught 
AA: n0r did i think such a thing was up f0r c0nsiderati0n 
AA: but if y0u want t0 pretend we b0th have a separate team t0gether 
AA: and name that team 
AA: then kn0ck y0urself 0ut 
AG: I just thought it would 8e really fitting. 
AG: Kind of like a fresh start, you know? 
AG: I don't know, what are our shared interests? I guess I never really thought a8out this! I guess I'm used to thinking of you as the enemy. There must 8e some overlap in profiles. 
AG: Come oooooooon, let's 8rainstorm! 
AA: 0_0 
AG: Man, it'll 8e great. We'll 8e unstoppa8le. Surely you must admit it will 8e nice to re8ound from the Team Charge de8acle! 
AA: i never think ab0ut that anym0re 
AG: Oh maaaaaaaan, I'm so dum8! Here I am running my mouth and opening up old wounds, while at the very same time trying to make amends! What an idiot. 
AA: its 0k 
AG: Hey speaking of which, that loser isn't going to 8e on the 8lue team is he? 
AA: which l0ser 
AG: Your old team 8uddy! 
AA: n0 
AG: Oh thank fucking goodness! Talk a8out dead weight. You made the right choice, leader! I mean co-leader. 
AA: i didnt exclude him f0r that reas0n 
AA: 0r at all 
AA: y0ure just n0t getting it 
AA: y0u never listen 
AG: Man, now I've got this huge 8eefgrub lodged in my nook just thinking a8out him. 
AG: I'm going to go give him a hard time. 
AG: Let me know when you're live! Later. 

arachnidsGrip [AG] ceased trolling apocalypseArisen [AA] 

AA: d0nt d0 that its really childish 
AA: uh w0w


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

aG is kind of a bitch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

Now who will be our chick who trolls the shit out of Cubey?


----------



## gabies (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Now who will be our chick who trolls the shit out of Cubey?



once i get the cat girl set i will troll cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

I was referring to aG


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

pretty sure I claimed aG


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

That's CD I think


----------



## gabies (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I was referring to aG





Crimson Dragoon said:


> pretty sure I claimed aG



shit, 

if some ppl dont have trolls, shouldnt they get the human sets so they get trolled by the trolls


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*Actually, that would be kiind of cool.

And ii wii2h AH would quiit beiing all omiinou2 wiith aG *


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

I probably won't be wearing an aG set for a while though

I'll keep my set until KR Spirits is done being MotM


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Well yeah, but none of the humans are so incompetent they could be Cubey.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

CD being aG and cubey being tavros, the stars were aligned for that.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*2uck an egg.*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

you suck balls Cubey

you have no right to tell others what to suck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

*cAn'T bElIeVe CuBeY cAn'T fIgUrE tHiS sHiT oUt

S'lIkE...

aN aNtI-mIrAcLe*


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*Wow, that wa2 2o bad. iit'2 almo2t liike CD wa2 made to 2uck at burn2. 2ome 2ort of antii-KY, who happen2 to be really good at them.*


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

*Sometimes Cubey Appears Far Too Unrefined And Acts Too Much Like A Neanderthal*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

No seriously, here

#a1a100

That, put that in the colour selection.

I don't have photoshop working on this computer and that was ridiculously easy for me to do. God.

*Can't beliieve ii'm better at thii2 2hiit than the one wearing the damn 2et*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> *Wow, that wa2 2o bad. iit'2 almo2t liike CD wa2 made to 2uck at burn2. 2ome 2ort of antii-KY, who happen2 to be really good at them.*



I don't know, it wasn't as bad as your rapping


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thank2, TV. You miight not be a complete wa2te of Lu2u2 2eed2 after all.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2010)

*HE DOESN'T GET THAT EVERYONE IS BETTER AND SMARTER THAN HIM IN EVERY WAY, FOREVER.

HE DOESN'T GET THAT BECAUSE HE IS INCREDIBLY STUPID. *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

*wOw GuY's, CoMe ChEcK oUt ThEsE mIrAcUlOuS bUrNs BeInG sErVeD lIkE cUbEy RaPpInG wItH a BuNcH oF fOuRtH gRaDeRs*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

WORD!**


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2010)

*2unny, how'2 that ~ATH goiing? Oh waiit, iit kiilled your Lu2u2. It kiilled hiim becau2e you are dumb and laughable.

Hey.. Hey 2unny, gue22 what ii'm doiing riight now. ii'm laughiing at you. Heh heh heh.

I refu2e two acknowledge TV untiil he take2 off that riidiiculou2 facepaiint.*


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

*Gentlemen I Dare Say It Is Time To Relinquish Rhythmic Percussions And Harmonics Of A Rigorous Variety*


----------



## Stroev (Jul 2, 2010)

aG is coming off as a gigantic bitch to me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2010)

people already requesting "bluh bluh huge bitch" pictures for her


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2010)

Bluh Bluh Huge Bitch, etc


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Cubey st0p pretending t0 be S0llux, this is w0rse than that time y0u tried t0 rap.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

*You try to be the mysterious spider girl and fail. 

She's way too mysterious for you to be her yet! Seriously, what's up with those glasses? What's up with that robo-arm? What's her deal! 

She guesses it's flattering that you want to be her though. She guesses she doesn't mind. It's cool. 

We'll learn all about her a little later.*​


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Another victim of The Accident


----------



## gabies (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Half Dave's glasses


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Right, troll rating from favorite to least go!

Males:
1) Karkat - He's an ass hole in all the best ways 
2) Sollux - Pretty damn badass
3) Tavros - He's such a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but you can't help but d'aww for him
4) Gamzee - Insane clown posse is really pretty crappy.
5) CentaursTesticle - Don't know much but he seems pretty creepy for now.

Female:
1) Terezi - Sadistic awesome
2) ArachnidsGrip - Dave glasses AND huge bitch? Sweet.
3) Grimauxiliatrix - She has a fucking chainsaw.
4) Ariadia - She's kinda weird...idk. I can't really get a read on her yet.
5) ArsenicCatnip - Fucking furries. And I can't really stand how she talks >_>


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

hoho aradia just knocked out sollux, we got confirmation that troll blood corresponds with text color.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol from reading that I expected her to shoryuken him so he bleeds amberish color.

I was kinda disappointed.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah, i thought she would do that too

also:

TA: waiit what2 thii2... 
TA: are you heariing that 2pooky me22age from the grave? 
TA: iit ii2 from my abiiliity two giive a 2hiit. 
TA: whiich ju2t diied.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Bwahahahaha Gamzee has high class blood


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2010)

Wouldn't it be ironic if Tavros had the noblest blood?

TV get on MSN, we need to plan our plan of nefariousness.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2010)

He ate the mind honey .


----------



## Abigail (Jul 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if Tavros had the noblest blood?
> 
> TV get on MSN, we need to plan our plan of nefariousness.



He's far to busy hanging with the Midnight Crew.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2010)

Ty Cobb is a crazy bastard

A crazy sports bastard


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

So.

*Jade:*
Spider Girl
Tavros
Terezei
*Rose:*
Aradia
Scorpion Girl
(probably that lion girl)
*Jhon:*
Kakarat
Sagitarius guy
Someone Else
*Dave:*
Sollux
Gamzee

Feel free to add.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Ty Cobb is a crazy bastard
> 
> A crazy sports bastard



And just a crazy bastard in general.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2010)

AAHHH so much awesome from Sollux


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

"Eating the mind honey" should be an obd term for something


----------



## gabies (Jul 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He ate the mind honey .


2ollux is such a bada22


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 3, 2010)

YOU DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE EAT THE MIND HONEY


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

unlimited mental POWER!!!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Ahaha so thats how his lusus died.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

He's far too awesome for cubey to have a set of him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Indeed.

Someone make him a Tavros one already.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

*Look2 liike ii get two laugh la2t.

Heh heh heh.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

I made a pretty sweet Sollux set. Anyone want to relieve Cubey of a character that doesn't fit him at all?


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

*Everybody ha2 theiir troll2 piicked out. You could alway2 try 2troev though.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

You picked out centaursTesticle anyway.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah but he doesn't have enough of a part to wear a set of him yet.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2010)

That means you got to wait Cubey. Like I have to .


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 3, 2010)

Psh, at least you guys are lucky enough to have at least a single image of your troll shown.

Oh, and you guys wanted a "bluh bluh huge bitch" image of aG didn't you?


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice one 

Also, Platinum's troll hasn't been shown either, I believe.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 3, 2010)

Platinum's troll got revealed briefly.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Did it? Didn't notice.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

We saw Aquarius' hands.

See, Cubey fails too often to be Sollux


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

That's cause you don' pay attention and fail all around. Go look for it.

Also page 100. Good work guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Btw, any of you do the Colloseum or Dave Back fights?

Help me win Contest 13 so I can have a MSPA forum be made


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

It'd be momentous considering we reached 100 pages


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

An MSPA subforum would be fantastic.

We could get so many people interested in it.

SO. MANY.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 3, 2010)

MSPA forum would be full of mIrAcLeS


----------



## Abigail (Jul 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> That's cause you don' pay attention and fail all around. Go look for it.
> 
> Also page 100. Good work guys.





Taurus Versant said:


> An MSPA subforum would be fantastic.
> 
> We could get so many people interested in it.
> 
> SO. MANY.



*iT wOuLd bE lIkE iT's rAiNiNg mOtHeRfUcKiNg mIrAcLeS*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

*iT's A tWo K mIrAcLe*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Good numbers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Smells like teen spirit


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2010)

-subscribes-

This is an epic thread. I must follow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

You caught up on MSPA then?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

I got him into it when he asked about my avy.

He's said if he wins he'd have an MSPA forum made as well. Doubled our chances.


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm on homestuck. John just had a nice long talk with his Nana. Now on a page with rose.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Doing good.

once you've caught up with Homestuck, you'll have to read Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 3, 2010)

I think I'd be a decent Sollux, but I don't want to cockblock Cubey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah that's like beating up the retarded kid.

You've got dibs on CC, Nima.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually all the spots are filled 

I wish Nima was in though, there should be a NF Midnight Crew as well.



> aA: Zoidberg
> aC: Gabies
> aG: Crimson Dragoon
> aT: Abigail
> ...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> yeah that's like beating up the retarded kid.
> 
> You've got dibs on CC, Nima.



No, I've got dibs on cC.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Whoever makes me the best Karkat set gets dibs on cC


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 3, 2010)

I concede dibs on cC, I'm not heartless.

Will still make you a set though.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 3, 2010)

Enjoy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2010)

Why jade have breast?

edit:Why do all of them have breast?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

what is this i dont even


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2010)

Too much Hunk Rump


----------



## Abigail (Jul 4, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I concede dibs on cC, I'm not heartless.
> 
> Will still make you a set though.


Take Cubey's.

He'll never be part of the club.


Cubey said:


> Too much Hunk Rump



Blasphemy.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Too much Hunk Rump



no such thing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

There can never be enough hunk rump


----------



## Abigail (Jul 4, 2010)

Too much Hunk Rump.

Just how terrible can you get, Cubey?


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

wat the hell, dead bodies in the furry trolls cave?
she seems crazy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

She's wearing a fursuit. You expected her not to be?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

she's still d'awwwfully adorable.


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> She's wearing a fursuit. You expected her not to be?



not to that extent 

i wonder what weapons she has, or if she even needs any


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

and plus, shes the troll i chose, so my set will probably have her going batshit insane


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

I expect it'd be like claw gauntlets or something. That'd be pretty sweet.

Edit: Fitting with you having a cat for an avy now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

I was the one who named her


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

, your right

i wonder if the troll with the robot arm (forgot her name, im blanking right now ) uses that for her weapon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I was the one who named her


Nice! How'd you come up with it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

Nepeta first part of the scientific name of Catnip.

Leijon Finnish for Lion.

Though Tenebrais came up with Leijon as the last name. So really it was a team effort. We both suggested it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay her fur suit is confirmed to be animal pelt and she draws comics, she's dave's nd jade's troll. God she's adorable.


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

Your daily routine is dangerous enough as it is. You prowl the wilderness for GREAT BEASTS, and stalk them and take them down with nothing but your SHARP CLAWS AND TEETH!


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

You like to paint WALL COMICS using blood and soot and ash, depicting EXCITING TALES FROM THE HUNT!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

Badass Furry


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

new favorite troll!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

You'll probably have a set within a day.


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I was the one who named her


Apparently You're doing this. You're making this happen.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder what her hero mode looks like


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

I get all warm and fuzzy on the inside looking at her. 

Cubey, I'm calling my set back. If you want a replacement idea, you can have that one "douchebag".



Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, any of you do the Colloseum or Dave Back fights?
> 
> Help me win Contest 13 so I can have a MSPA forum be made


I have. ...In the OP forum.

Is signing up too late? Where is it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah too late. 

My battle is CE Gaara + SRA Shika + Pt2 Kiba v. Pt2 Neji and Fu (Danzou's bitch)

I think I made a pretty good strategy.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh I'll probably flop, since I'm not into the abilities and such of Narito characters. 

Maybe someday there'll be an amalgam tourney of the HST.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

So I assume you're gonna be covering the sun as Shika traps everyone from above while Neji gives out the targeting and who's Fu? The nano bug guy?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, the Ino dude with the doll.

My primary strategy is defensive with Gaara using sand for cover and trying to between kagemane and desert coffin to disable their hands long enough for Kiba to kill.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Combing both of those strats would be a good idea. Hopefully the stage chosen will suit you.


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah too late.
> 
> My battle is CE Gaara + SRA Shika + Pt2 Kiba v. Pt2 Neji and Fu (Danzou's bitch)
> 
> I think I made a pretty good strategy.


His team has Byakugan and Fu tacking to find you, you have Kiba nose to find them.

You however have more offensive capabilities.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

The stage is the castle where the Sennin fought.

Also there's zabuza's chakra mist on the field. Hopefully that means Byakugan is useless.


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah true. you could probably make the case Fu's tracking would be messed up by the chakra infused fog.



Which gives you the upper hand now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

You got a pretty easy match BlackSmoke. Between SRA Sasuke and Gaiden Kakashi, CE Gaara is gone.

Kakashi could also easily take care of Kakko and Taiseki's camouflage technique while Sasuke and Kakashi distract could handle Shika.


My innitial team had Chouza, Gaiden Kakashi, Ino and Sakura. But then the point values changed. My strategy for that would have been have Sakura cover her self with explosive tags and then Chouza catapults Sakura for the suicide bomb


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nah, the Ino dude with the doll.
> 
> My primary strategy is defensive with Gaara using sand for cover and trying to between kagemane and desert coffin to disable their hands long enough for Kiba to kill.



call me whens time for the voting


----------



## Pipe (Jul 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I was the one who named her



how do you do that?

oh and aC is fucking crazy but cute is like an aT just without the fail


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

Pipe said:


> how do you do that?
> 
> oh and aC is fucking crazy but cute is like an aT just without the fail



i just want to see cute furry troll tear shit up :ho


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2010)

Who is the devil kid who looks like John? lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

On her weapon, FUCKIN' CALLED IT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Who is the devil kid who looks like John? lol.


carcinoGeneticist. A troll.

He comes up IIRC shortly after Jade (gardengnostic) is introduced

Late Act 2 I think.

Edit: No wait, it was Act 3.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

*Nepeta: Retrieve claws from arms.*​

*You are always wearing your CLAW GLOVES. You never know when you might encounter some unsuspecting prey. Or when some prey might encounter an unsuspecting you! 

On Alternia, everything is considered unsuspecting prey by everything else.*​


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

OH SHIT WOLVERINE


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

I am the best at what I do and what I do isn't pretty.

Unless you mean the comic walls

Then it's quite lovely.


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

ordered a mspa shirt


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

damn it nepeta, stop being so dawwww and adorable.


----------



## gabies (Jul 4, 2010)

nepeta 

cant wait for my set


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2010)

poor pounce de leon, seriously though fountain of cute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

> * It sure will be sad when she dies. But who knows when or how that will happen. We might not even really have the time to find out!
> 
> Later there was a cave-in.  			*



I lol'd too much at this. Its really something how he can make tragedy hillarious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

T_T

sadface


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

I loled too


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Leon = Squall Leonhart reference? I mean his theme is Maybe I'm a Lion, so...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

it's french for Lion. Since you know, she's the troll for the Lion sign.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Hurp derp me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

Leijon I know is Finnish for Lion. Might also be Swedish from what I'm hearing.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 4, 2010)

Goddamn


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

*KARKAT CAN'T  BELIEVE HE HAS TO SINK THIS LOW.* *
KARKAT  CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S ASKING AN AUTISTIC GIRL IN A CAVE TO JOIN HIS TEAM.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2010)

Also Pisces get?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Also only person on the planet a bigger asshole than Karkat


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'll make that set later.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

TV is gonna make my set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Providing I don't like the look of it more and give you my Gamzee set.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

nani!?       .

i called dibs already tho


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Then you'd best put the set on before I do oh wait I'm making it


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

TV, why must you torture me ;_;


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

*:33 < Because I'm purrfectly adorable*


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

but TV gabies is a girl she deserves an aC set


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

*: 33 < But i already got dibs *paws at TV **


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait...TV is a girl?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Surprise? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



no


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipe said gabies is a girl


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Gabies is a puta.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

man TV, if you were actually a girl, I would have totally expressed my e-love for you, also known as stalking

**


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies is a puta.



pek                .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

Seemed entirely plausible with the many Halibel sets. Though yes, she is hot, I have known many girls who are darker who have worn sets of her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

I choose to direct all this blame back at Memos, who first started telling people I was a woman


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

I blame TV for sullying my reputation


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

TV is a dude and Gabies is a puta


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Gabies you were the knights whore the moment you arrived. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> TV is a dude and Gabies is a puta





Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies you were the knights whore the moment you arrived. Nothing will ever change that.



NAAAAAAAAAAAAAANI


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

So Gabies is female?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, Gabies is a girl


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

mybrainisfulloffuck.jpg


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

well this is interesting


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

pipe and TV, what the hell have you done


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Told the truth, my dear, told the truth


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

TV will find a spider in his vicinity really soon


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

That happens all the time.

I've already tamed them. They know not to mess with me.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Crotch spiders


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Gabies is a crotch spider. All arms and biting.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

go to the kitchen Gabies I want candy corn


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> go to the kitchen Gabies I want candy corn


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

i used to have a huge folder of those sunny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies is a crotch spider. All arms and biting.



are female crotch spiders worse than male ones


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

I've spent too much time in the MSPA /co/ threads to know that instinctively.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

does Gabies rhyme with Rabies


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread is awesome, you guys are awesome.

Except you Hikawa.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> go to the kitchen Gabies I want candy corn





Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies is a crotch spider. All arms and biting.



i really really really hate you guys


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Quit your bitching and set up, woman.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

cT is so wrong for you Cubey. He's the biggest asshole on the planet while you couldn't make a four year old sniffle with your weak burns.

Also he appears to have high class blood and you're only a high class fool.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd make a good cT.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

You want it? I can pm you the set once I have the materials.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

I can do it myself, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> I wonder what she's like on hero mode





dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Abigail (Jul 5, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I'd make a good cT.



Yes, you would.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure if compliment.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 5, 2010)

It is one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

Cubey should just accept it, he's Tavros.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

i am aC, i just need to resize the ava


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

And slow it down a tad.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

Karkat really is quite the asshole.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

But in a good way.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes he is.

cT though is an asshole in the bad way.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

cT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

He has a real stick up his ass.

Or maybe

its an arrow.

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He has a real stick up his ass.
> 
> Or maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

Well cT is totally a douche, like I told cubey he would be. Does it burn cubey? Does it?


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

: 33 cub3y is the purrfect example of tardvos, 3r tavros *scratches tavros*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Gabies said:


> i really really really hate you guys



you didn't answer my question


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you didn't answer my question



what was it again??


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> does Gabies rhyme with Rabies



**


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes it does crimson


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

that's one mystery solved


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

now on to the mystery of why cubey wont accept that he is tavros


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

He's terrible, answer found.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

cT is very, very wrong for Cubey 

that's like having Shia LaBeouf trying to play Solid Snake

wrong on so many levels


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

and why Cubey deserve to be Tavros?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

Gabies said:


> now on to the mystery of why cubey wont accept that he is tavros



Cubey for some reason doesn't realize that he is a complete loser.

He's in denial.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

Honestly someone should make cubey an imp set, he's not good enough for named characters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

So that's what really happened to hearts boxcar.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Honestly someone should make cubey an imp set, he's not good enough for named characters.



Imps are to good for Cubey.

He needs a grist set.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cubey for some reason doesn't realize that he is a complete loser.
> 
> He's in denial.



Self hating Taurus.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

cT is so awesome  He seems like Darkseid from DC.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Imps are to good for Cubey.
> 
> He needs a grist set.



i think cubey is suited for one of bros puppets


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

I could always just wear Bro


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

hmmm, but bro can stop a meteor?

can you stop one


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you live in a cave?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

None of us are bad ass enough to be Bro 

Least of all you Cubey.


----------



## gabies (Jul 5, 2010)

Im mexican so yes i do cubey 

i dont think you are suitable for one of bros puppets, well maybe the chopped up ones


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

asdfasdf

Fine  But I cant take Tavros since Abigail has him, and all other trolls are called. I just want to be cT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

TINKERBULL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 5, 2010)

Tinkerbull


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

LOOK DOWN TAVROS, LOOK DOWN


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 5, 2010)

CUBEY DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO POOR TINKERBULL


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

TINKERBULL NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

I think Tavros may very well be the troll abstract of failure. If Cubey were likable they'd be identical.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2010)

Now I don't like Tavros for killing Tinkerbull and being such a failure 

Now my new dawww troll is Nepeta


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

Cubey

my not-quite-set...

You're wearing it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Now I don't like Tavros for killing Tinkerbull and being such a failure
> 
> Now my new dawww troll is Nepeta



Nepeta is positively adorable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

HE'S ON THE CORPSE OF HIS LUSUS AND HE'S JUST SMILING THERE JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

I cannot take anything seriously so long that she is in a picture. Even if the 4 kids were fighting Jack/English in the final battle(with ladder to Hell activated!) and Nepeta was in the picture, I'd just d'aw.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

Aw hell now I have to change sets. Brb.

Also, TINKERBULLLLLLLL


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

rah rah cubey's back to being setless.

Just the way we love you(need confirmaton on this).


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm actually really liking this troll storyline. My favorite trolls are definitely Karkat, Sollux, and cT. Everyone = fodder right now


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm actually really liking this troll storyline. My favorite trolls are definitely Karkat, Sollux, and everyone else. Non trolls = fodder right now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2010)

it'll be a month or so before I wear a troll set

the fad will likely be over by that time  

though honoring KR comes first, regardless of the outcome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm surprised all this stuff doesn't have a black border around it. What with it being a flashback and all


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2010)

That's too cliche/whateryouwanttocall it for Hussie


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2010)

Cubey, where's your build grist set? God damn it tavro stop failing and being adorable and Nepeta stop being so d'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

Except build grist is actually useful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2010)

*                  You fondly recall your days of far more intensive role playing. It  seems like so long ago now. Aside from a few unfortunate moments, it was  a lot of fun. If you had to do it all over again, you suppose you would  select better company. Maybe this game you are playing tonight will  rekindle some of that excitement. 
*

*                  Tinkerbull?              *​AHAHAHAHAHA OH WOW


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

Mind blown.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahahaha

Tavros, you dunce


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh god

The next page is not going to be pleasant.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

Too good for cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok even I can see the resemblance  Tinkerbull.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

those images should be a gif


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

It's like he's you, but an adorable version.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

His mohawk doesn't fail though


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, it's looks like Tinkerbull went out in his sleep.

So that's a plus...I guess.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Also, as has been said, Build Grist are useful for things.

Make him wear a toilet set.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

CUBEY WHY DID YOU DO THAT TO TINKERBULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Also, as has been said, Build Grist are useful for things.
> 
> Make him wear a toilet set.



Cubey should wear a dead imp set


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

So the Tourney has moved on. Looks like BlackSmoke and I (MSPA forum GET!) should make it through to round 2.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

Karkats anger shall drive you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey is a perfectly generic object. Useless and cube shaped.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey is the left over grist


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck Sunuvmann, a MS Paint subforums will be awesome


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Good luck Sunuvmann, a MS Paint subforums will be awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

*You set the ALCHEMITER to cast THREE (3) PERFECTLY GENERIC OBJECTS for some reason, expending a total of 6 units of BUILD GRIST.

These things look completely useless. What a waste! *​


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

Its cubey


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

Set him up with generic object set.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

It's perfect.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I a horrible person for laughing at Tavros' misery?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably.

Looks like we're going to be seeing that roleplaying incident next.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 6, 2010)

No, you're not.

**


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

I still feel bad for laughing when Tinkerbull died.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote my post.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2010)

That daggerlance is absolutely pathetic looking .


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 6, 2010)

At least it's pepperminty.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]


The trolls are invading the earth and they started with Gamzee


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

> The bonus is I get to keep the cash. Well, I just sort of decided this. I didn't really ask. But I have a longstanding tradition of misappropriating funds donated to me by people for some really specific, peculiar purpose.
> 
> I refer to such funds as "Olive Garden Money".



And, of course, what would any Andrew picture be without horses in it.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 6, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Am I a horrible person for laughing at Tavros' misery?



YES 



source


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 6, 2010)

Those fucking ads and surveys.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm surprised all this stuff doesn't have a black border around it. What with it being a flashback and all


That means characters will most likely die-

Oh wait, Tinkerbull.


----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm trying to get caught up on this, but it goes on forever. 

I'm a little bit past the Midnight Crew Intermission. How long do I have?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

MC intermission is after Act 3. We're a little into Act 5.

So you have 1 full act and a little to go.


----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks broski


----------



## Magic (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on the Midnight crew intermission. Its pretty funny.


----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2010)

I loved that part. They seriously put a ton of thought into it.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2010)

Make her a member of the Midnight Crew.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

tinkerbull


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

If you clap and say you believe in fairies Tinkerbull may revive


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Pipe said:


> If you clap and say you believe in fairies Tinkerbull may revive


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

that's actually very logical


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

We should all do some IRL roleplaying sometime. Once I get my own car, I'll volunteer for driving around to pick you folks up. Plane tickets are another story.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

are you from the states


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, USA. (But born and adopted from Russia).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

Well thats cool. Good thing you weren't returned like another one of your ilk.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

^


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a bad game design at all.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

*AG: Aaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha! 
AG: Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! 
AG: Haaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa! 
AG: Adios, Toreadum8ass. 
AG: :::;D *

okay, I officially hate her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh my god

THAT BITCH


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

FUCK AG WHAT A BITCH 
i know tavros is a little dumb,but he is the lovable dummy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

that reminds me of the shit I did in Jedi Outcast 

though I didn't hypnotize, I just pushed them 

with my mind


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2010)

ok now I like Tavros again, poor bastard he didn't deserve that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

I see a lot of Kamen Rider and Homestuck sets here. That's awesome.

aG is a brilliant mix of amazing and horrible and everything you should ever fear.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm keeping my KR set until KR Spirits' time as MotM is up

then I'll wear my troll set


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

*TAAAVROS!***


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

angry_jack_noir.jpeg


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

Same as CD, gA after july. There's a shit storm at mspa forums.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

I was raging amongst them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

this dickery also reminds me of that time in KOTOR where I convinced two families to kill each other off 

and also that time in MGS2 when I sniped all those seagulls 

and all those times I shot guards in the crotch


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

aA(I assume), Tavros, Sollux, who's next?



Crimson Dragoon said:


> this dickery also reminds me of that time in KOTOR where I convinced two families to kill each other off
> 
> and also that time in MGS2 when I sniped all those seagulls
> 
> and all those times I shot guards in the crotch


Those Cuccos and pigs in Zelda games.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

The seagulls deserved it, CD.

*insert Fact Seagull here*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

I was ing

aG is too fucking awesome


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder what she did to aA and gC.....

But they were doing their own individual thing right?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

Her monocle has 8 "spider eyes". Just like her namesake.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

shooting guards in the crotch is one of my favorite past-times in MGS


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

unfortunately, it bites you in the ass in MGS3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Moved onto trolling everyone trolling those raging on the MSPA forum.

Also the people overreacting to aG being called a bitch.

Trolls trolling trolls trolling trolls.


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

pissing off pigs in windwaker was my favorite dick move to do


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2010)

Gabies said:


> pissing off pigs in windwaker was my favorite dick move to do



wow you really are a chick.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

My favorite dick move was in Link's Awakening. The cucoos and dogs would always be your bane, until you get the magic rod. Then you can just set them on fire and kill them.

Maybe a more genocidal move than a dick move...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> wow you really are a chick.



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

I groped the PMC FROGS in MGS4 

then I knocked them to the ground and shot them in the head


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

some of those bitches can counter my CQC 

that pissed me off so much that I punched those fuckers to the ground and gave them a faceful of my SAIGA-12


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

LIKE A TRUE MAN


----------



## gabies (Jul 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> wow you really are a chick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Moved onto trolling everyone trolling those raging on the MSPA forum.
> 
> Also the people overreacting to aG being called a bitch.
> 
> Trolls trolling trolls trolling trolls.


I love her because she's such a bitch.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I love her because she's such a bitch.



How dare you use such an offensive and sexist term like that and bluh bluh bluh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys come post Horse Pictures with me in the chat thread.

Seriously.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> How dare you use such an offensive and sexist term like that and bluh bluh bluh.



on a scale of 1 to 10, how sexist are my posts about the FROGs


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> on a scale of 1 to 10, how sexist are my posts about the FROGs



Depends. Didn't Jurassic Park teach us that frogs can change sex?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

talking about these FROGs


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> talking about these FROGs



Well, I knew you weren't talking about actual frogs, but I was thinking of those hoppy mechas. 

Man, I really need to play MGS4.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

those bitches stick to walls and shit

kind of annoying, which is why I grope and kill them

it's a nice payback


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2010)

That was a bitch move. But it was funny as hell.

Poor aT .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

it gave me flashbacks of my past videogame dickery moments


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't even begin to describe her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

I am enjoying this horse spam.

If only because it makes the angry ones angrier.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

I liked that avatar you made Kitsune, Sunny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

> it gave me flashbacks of my past videogame dickery moments


 like that one time when I shot a guard in the leg in MGS2 to make him limp around for a while 

then I think I made him bleed to death, don't remember it too well

I also took pics of unconscious guards which could be considered unethical


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

I made that because I was really pissed with her yesterday >_>


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

> General Error
> SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
> 
> Too many connections [1040]
> ...


no I want to post horsies


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

> 404 Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /phpBB3/index.php was not found on this server.
> 
> Apache/2.2.8 (Fedora) Server at  Port 80


not cool man


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

KARKAT

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

aT: aG just kick my ass
aT: That's pretty much all there is to say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyway I think Andrew's going to be smart and leave the forums off for a while.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

zenieth said:


> aT: aG just kick my ass
> aT: That's pretty much all there is to say.



cG: HEY ASSHOLE STOP PLAYING GAMES FOR GIRLS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my god Karkat you magnificent bastard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

best troll


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm starting to like Karkat


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

karkat is awesome


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

now that's what I call a great troll. I just thought of something. Sollux is on the red team


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2010)

Karkat is just awesome.

The definition of a magnificent bastard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

CD, I really liked that combo we were building up :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> CD, I really liked that combo we were building up :33



Drillgorg just sigged me  

also, my new sig there is hilarious, given what just happened


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

It is a fantastic sig.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

FUCKING KILL THAT BITCHHHHH 

I really want to sport an aT set now, poor guy 

Also



> AT: aG JUST JUMPED ME OFF A CLIFF,
> AT: wITH MY BRAIN,
> AT: aND, uHH
> AT: mY LEGS, aLSO,
> ...



I feel bad for rofling.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

Give the man not the set he deserves (dead imp), but the set he needs right now.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Godammit Karkat.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Karkat is a badass troll


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Nimademe should have Fluke Landwalker telekinetically or telepathically crippling Cubain in light of these new events


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Didn't you get the memo? OBD Adventures is officially discontinued


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Karkat isn't exactly a magnificent bastard. To earn that title you have to be a great schemer. A comedic sociopath would be a more fitting description. 

I can imagine Andrew's email account being attacked with loads of hatemail.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Didn't you get the memo? OBD Adventures is officially discontinued



damn it

I guess I'll just have to imagine it then


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

No one appreciates my new Drillgorg avatar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

I noticed it

looks good on you

man, feels good to start something up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

Its still Gamzee as far as I can see >_>


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

That's kind of what I was thinking


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

the world needs more gamzees


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

You're thinking in the wrong dimensions


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank gog for the abundance of Nepeta pics, or else the fanart thread will just be depressing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Also we're ending that chat thread.

With Make her a Member of the Midnight Crew.

Come on, let's do this shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

oh god the puns in that chat thread

haven't had this much fun since the KY incident


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

When the ragers and the trolls burn out

all that is left are the puns


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

hey tv, you have links to nepeta fan art


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> When the ragers and the trolls burn out
> 
> all that is left are the puns



whether it's burn puns or crippled puns, I can still hang with the best of them 

what can I say, I'm a blazing force of nature


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

burning through flesh and stone alike, unhindered by nature's pitfalls


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Gabies, check out the fanart thread on the MSPA forum.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

You have to comb through them at least once everyday, or you miss a lot of quality.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Link removed

oh god, pages 89 to 92 and likely rising


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Like a volcano.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

So all trolls are psychic (except apperently for Karkarat) but Tavros uses his powers to.... frolic with nature's animals


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty much, yeah.

Karkat is probably psychic in someway too.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

I bet Karkat has a calming influence.

He sucks all the rage into himself


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

That would explain why he doesn't like hanging out with the more rage-filled side of the troll-cast.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Why he can stand Nepeta, and even plays along. She doesn't have any rage for him to put up with.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Exactly right.

Except when she's hungry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Nepeta doesn't talk to people when she's hungry.

She goes outside and kills something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, if Tavros pulls himself up the cliff with nothing but Tinkerbull's wimpering nods then he'll be fucking redeemed from everything


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Probably fall again near the top though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

And whatever "acident" makes spiderbitch loose an arm and seven eyes I hope it comes from Terezei, with a psycopathic mock trial in the midst of it.

STOP 3V1LDO3RS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bet it involves Tavros elbowing her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

I would REALLY like to see Terezi sentence a tied up aG then execute punishment.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds kinda wrong, but really awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

> AG: Adios, Toreadum8ass.
> AG: :::;D
> 
> arachnidsGrip [AG] ceased trolling adiosToreador [AT]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy-1xI1nbao&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

DIDN'T YOU HEAR? I'M MISSUS NESBIT

Yeah, I don't want it to turn out that way.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

TH4T 1S SO 4W3SOM3


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think Tavros is that competent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Adult Tavros. Remeber "When you hit those high levels it will be that much more rewarding"

And that face he's with... Like an "I forgive you now.. shh go to sleep, I forgive you"

Shivers down my spine


Also, gives me a whole new prespective on that sagitarius guy who clam jammed nepeta


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Also said it was a hard class to play.

Tavros and any difficulty aside from hyper easy don't mix well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Just saying. He could take a couple of levels in badass from here until then.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Must be hard to get those required levels as a cripple.

Who am I kidding, we all know Tavros is a hidden Badass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm imagining Hero Mode Tavros

Tavros: Hey spider bitch!

SB:What?

Tavros: Cock-a-doddle-motherfucking-doo  


SB:What?


Then a stampede of Trollanasaurus Rex comes roars and dashes through the hills and roflstompkills her.

And as  she spasm and twitchs in a bloody mess on the floor he wistles along next to her, looks down leans really close and says

Hook

Hook

Hook

Hook

Show us the hook

SB: No, no, don't do that

Hook

Hook

Give us the hook



And then laughs off as he spears her robot arm off and slaps her with it.

SB:Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies, check out the fanart thread on the MSPA forum.





Nimademe said:


> You have to comb through them at least once everyday, or you miss a lot of quality.



        .


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Now you know.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Nepeta pics 

How can a grey insectoid creature be this cute?


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Nepeta pics
> 
> How can a grey insectoid creature be this cute?



its the fursuit


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty sure it's the eyes and fangs.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

She's not so cute.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Gabies said:


> .



also check the chat threads like the one I linked

the puns man

they kill


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> She's not so cute.



That's like saying you aren't a Cube.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHA dumb bitch got destroyed by Karkat 

Except for that last part where she technically wins 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> arachnidsGrip [AG] began trolling carcinoGeneticist [CG]
> 
> AG: Psssssssst.
> AG: Hey 8rave leader.
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2010)

aG and Karkat are battling for the title of biggest asshole. Of course Karkat wins hands down though.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

aG's just a bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

> AG: Psssssssst.
> AG: Hey 8rave leader.
> CG: OH MY GOD, WHY ARE YOU TALKING TO ME.
> AG: Can I join your team?
> ...




Oh snap! She just got told!


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2010)

God Karkat is quickly becoming my favorite character. I laugh at pretty much everything he said.

Also I feel bad for liking such an obviously gimmicky cute character, but goddamn Nepeta is too fucking adorable


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> God Karkat is quickly becoming my favorite character. I laugh at pretty much everything he said.
> 
> Also I feel bad for liking such an obviously gimmicky cute character, but goddamn Nepeta is too fucking adorable



Nepeta makes comics with blood, she has that badass side as well

karkat is all around a great character, fucking love him


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

Nepeta is pure cuteness
Karkat is pure awesome
Tavros is pure...uhmm...fail?


----------



## gabies (Jul 7, 2010)

tavros is the lovable retard


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Geg in my MSPA thread?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

About time...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg in my MSPA thread?



it's a big moment


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2010)

AVERT YOUR EYES YE UNWORTHY

I kind of lost interest in Homestuck for a while because it got to the point where I just couldn't understand what the fuck was going on anymore lol

Then about a week ago I read those two huge recap pages and suddenly everything made sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> AVERT YOUR EYES YE UNWORTHY
> 
> I kind of lost interest in Homestuck for a while because it got to the point where *I just couldn't understand what the fuck was going on anymore lol
> *
> Then about a week ago I read those two huge recap pages and suddenly everything made sense.


Thats because you're stupid Geg.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Only those with high imagination stats understand what happens in MSPA.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

We need to get to gA soon, The most sane troll intrigues me utterly so, her zodiac sign helps a lot as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

She also appears to have a Mother Grub as her Lusus.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

And Chainsawkind.

Fucking Chainsaws, how do they work?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if we'll see the ultimate version of the trolls' weapons.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> And Chainsawkind.
> 
> Fucking Chainsaws, how do they work?



They work pretty awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2010)

Gabies said:


> tavros is the lovable retard



He is the Cubey of Homestuck if Cubey was likable.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> And Chainsawkind.
> 
> Fucking Chainsaws, how do they work?



With your imagination


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

I WARNED YOU ABOUT THE IMAGINASHION 

I TOLD YOU BRO


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

I WARNED YOU ABOUT IMAGINATION BRO, I TOLD YOU DOG


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

Dat sarcasm


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Karkat my brother


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sure Trolls have more than 10 fingers, he could probably count 8 on one hand.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like 5 and 5 for me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I WARNED YOU ABOUT THE IMAGINASHION
> 
> I TOLD YOU BRO



IT KEEPS HAPPENING!


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Looks like 5 and 5 for me.



But you forget about those little toe... finger... things.

That makes at least 20.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

They've been depicted six a hand before. Not sure if it was only fanart though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

4-5 fingers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

TO THE HERO MODE!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

10 fingers.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe the girls have 10 and the boys 8


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Maybe the girls have 10 and the boys 8





could be true.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

5


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Get the one with Sollux looking at the honey on his hands.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

For details

They all have 4 fingers in sprite mode. Hero mode they have 5.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

So Tavros besides being a failure in life is a freak with 8 fingers?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2010)

Not hero mode.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> For details
> 
> They all have 4 fingers in sprite mode. Hero mode they have 5.



So it looks like Sunny discover the truth about the mistery of the troll's fingers


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

YOU DON'T EAT THE MIND HONEY


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

*You are now the other... oh. 

Oh god. 

You decide that we could probably stand to delay this guy's introduction a little longer. Why don't we see what someone else is up to. 

Anyone.​*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

CT

FUCKING

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHA

NOBILITY lderthantheuniverseryoma


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

cT is an ugly fucker .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh dear.**

and My bad about the fingers.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

but still too good for Cubey


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey likes those posters though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey does like them big


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

THE FUCKING POSTERS HAHAHAHAH

THOSE SHOULD  BE CUBEYS SET


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmmm actually I think this is rather fitting. He would like naked horse people with huge schlongs.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey listens to How do I Live(Bunny version) while staring at those posters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmmm actually I think this is rather fitting. He would like naked horse people with huge schlongs.


he must have had a hell of a time riding them


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thats because you're stupid Geg.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey and cT really are a good fit.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

A nice find, but you might have it figured out already(thread moves fast).



> OK COCK CONNOISSEURS, STOP FEELING BAD FOR TAVROS. BECAUSE HE'S GOING TO BE AN UNSTOPPABLE FORCE OF DEATH LATER, AND HERE'S WHY I SAY THIS. FIRST OFF, TAVROS USES LANCES. LANCES INVOLVE CHARGING. BULLS CHARGE. LATER TAVROS GETS A SWEET PAIR OF ROBO LEGS, WHICH ARE PROBABLY PRETTY FUCKING GOOD AT CHARGING.
> 
> THEN WE HAVE THIS
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Also I think we all know about Humanimals.

This is the other inspiration



I'm sure you'll find something interesting. All written by Hussie except for the one Byron one.

Also NSFW

MASSIVELY nsfw


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Who would have thought CentaursTesticle would actually be into centaur's testicles?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cubey and cT really are a good fit.



the horse people on the wall might not think so though


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Ct should be cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the horse people on the wall might not think so though



The horse people don't mind.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

I notice his lusus is sad looking.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol his lusus is a centaur with a black eye, a mustache and a cow's udder


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Some major, how do you say? 5 o'clock shadow?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

*Cubey wants to be CT and not Tavros?
*


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Does it burn cubey? Does it?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

I think my curiosity just died.

TV knows why.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

He enjoys those balls like he does Hunk Rump.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The horse people don't mind.



it might be a tight fit for them though


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Pipe said:


> *Cubey wants to be CT and not Tavros?
> *



SOMEONE GIVE CUBEY THE CT SET WITH THAT LUSUS

ldestugliestandfunniestryomaever


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> I think my curiosity just died.
> 
> TV knows why.



would you say it has gone

flaccid


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

They're still rock hard even after discoveribg Cubey might wear them as a set, so I see no problem.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

The black eye is because cT abuses it

ALso try checking out some of those articles


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> would you say it has gone
> 
> flaccid





I'm just glad I never clicked that link.

NO TV I WILL NOT LOOK AT THOSE ARTICLES NOT EVER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

I introduced TOV to humanimals.

But he didn't go all the way to read the articles.

Gabies did. Way to be less of a man than the woman, TOV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Though I guess Gabies WOULD appreciate all that horse cock


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Articles looked retarded. Never read them. If it's a rite of passage then I will.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Though I guess Gabies WOULD appreciate all that horse cock



some people just like to take things the hard way


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Now where is Cubey?


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I introduced TOV to humanimals.
> 
> But he didn't go all the way to read the articles.
> 
> Gabies did. Way to be less of a man than the woman, TOV





Taurus Versant said:


> Though I guess Gabies WOULD appreciate all that horse cock





Crimson Dragoon said:


> some people just like to take things the hard way


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

MSPA definitely deserves its own forum


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, I'm in favor for a webcomic forum. Discussing other great series would be nice. Or at least a thread like that in the should-be MSPA board.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Notice this fellow, and the object dear to him which is revealed by the cascading heads of all seven Doctor Who actors.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Goddammit tV.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

how many of those can you fit

don't be shy, you can tell us whether or not your passage is wide enough


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> And now
> 
> to make you love him.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAA


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Notice this fellow, and the object dear to him which is revealed by the cascading heads of all seven Doctor Who actors.



I'm not sure whether I should be relieved or horrified by the fact that the first thing I thought of when I read that was "huh, this must have been written sometime before 2005 if it says _all seven_ Doctor Who actors."

Still didn't click the link, though.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm scared to do it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

click on it and become hardened by the experience


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

You're just not ironic enough.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

their minds are just too small to accept something so large into their lives


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> You're just not ironic enough.



Maybe I'm just ironically having the non-ironic freakout reaction.

...or maybe I just don't feel like seeing a horse's naughty bits before going to sleep.

Or ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Just so you guys know, these aren't ALL horsecock. There's some tame funny too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> their minds are just too small to accept something so large into their lives


The better question is what is big enough to accept those large things.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

your mother


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

MirACLes aLl uP IN mY ThREad.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Godammit Cubey, bad call.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just so you guys know, these aren't ALL horsecock. There's some tame funny too.



Dear sir, I would rather play Russian roulette with bullets than with horsecock.

At least with the bullets there isn't a long-lasting shame and unfortunate nickname afterwards.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Godammit Cubey, bad call.



Really? I think it suits him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah, I think Cubey can take it all in just fine


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Really? I think it suits him.



Cubey: "cT will be awesome." 

I guess it's because him and Cubey share the same interests.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

it's moments like these that I take pride in my careful selection of words


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

I say Cubey needs the usertitle of Unlimited Horsecock Works


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey is the bone of their sword


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey gets the worst troll. Now I just need cA to be awesome and i'll be happy.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey is the bone of their sword.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

If Cubey wants so bad to be cT, so be it someone else can be Tavros


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

I want dibs on Tavros then, if it isn't a problem.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

tavros is lovable, cant hate the guy, but he is pretty dense sometimes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder why Pisces is still not shown 

When is Andrew's birthday btw?


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

maybe pisces is a leader of the trolls


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope Pisces to be awesome, mostly because I'm Pisces


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Pisces Aphrodite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

By theory, Pisces is the highest ranked troll.

Also if you know anything about Caligula, do not expect things to go well with CA.



			
				Shadow of the Lotus said:
			
		

> Softspoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CD I see you having fun over there


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a Libra, but Eanhamm-...Banhan-...Banhammer is using her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I hope Pisces to be awesome, mostly because I'm Pisces


Me too


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

im actually a leo, so nepeta fits me


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> By theory, Pisces is the highest ranked troll.
> 
> CD I see you having fun over there



let's just hope HS Pisces doesn't have the, uh, soft demeanor that Saint Seiya Pisces has 

and yeah, I think I'll bring my gift of careful word selection there, TV


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pisces Aphrodite



Don't remember me that shit


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

zodiac cusp of leo and virgo


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Don't remember me that shit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> let's just hope HS Pisces doesn't have the, uh, soft demeanor that Saint Seiya Pisces has
> 
> and yeah, I think I'll bring my gift of careful word selection there, TV



I'm laughing like crazy here


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

it'd be hilarious if the highest ranked troll looks like a gender confused man


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

At least Zodiac Pisces was an actual girl. Instead of a guy who looks like a girl. Which pretty much all the other ones were.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

...

we haven't had a crossdresser troll yet

And ca DOES appear to be an environmentalist.

That only leaves one troll.

The highest rank


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember a friend and I were mocked about that shit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> ...
> 
> we haven't had a crossdresser troll yet
> 
> ...



Captchalogue Rose


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> At least Zodiac Pisces was an actual girl. Instead of a guy who looks like a girl. Which pretty much all the other ones were.



there are no women gold saints


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

destroying innocence is fun


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Broaden your horizons

Oh god CD  OH GOD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I just topped my "hit rock bottom" comment yesterday


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

We consistently make those threads better


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

God we need an MSPA subforum.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

HELLO FRIEND


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

crossdresser confirmed


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon, *Cubey*, zenieth+



how's it taste, friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

CUBEY I SEE YOU


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

You switch to a vague teaser of the final unseen troll in the nick of time. 

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it sweet cubey? Are those cocks motherfucking sweet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

rose weapon rose weapon rose weapon

pleeeeaaaasssseee


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

So, what's the current troll list? I wanna see if there's any vacant slots.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> crossdresser confirmed


BETTER NOT


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep. There is the crossdressing troll.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

THIS IS A FANTASTIC AVATAR


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

THERES ROOM FOR ONE MORE GIRL

PISCES IS A GIRL AND AQUARIUS IS A DUDE


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Even has a tiara, proof of highblood.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn it cA is the last troll whose face we haven't seen.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (8 members and 0 guests)
Gabies, Crimson Dragoon, Cubey, Pipe+, Nimademe, Sunuvmann, Taurus Versant+, zenieth


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

CAN'T

STOP

POSTING

IT

CUBEY BWAHAHHAAA


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey how does it fell?

Does it hurt?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> CAN'T
> 
> STOP
> 
> ...



that better be a dude



Platinum said:


> Cubey how does it fell?
> 
> Does it hurt?



I think he's taking it in just fine


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

OH GOD

What the hell is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Who's wearing the CC set?

Avatar that right this instant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that better be a dude
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's taking it in just fine


I'll fucking kill you.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

guys, post pics of Pisces Aphrodite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> OH GOD
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this guy?



HOW DO YOU LIKE IT

THOSE HORSE COCKS

DO THEY MAKE YOU HAPPY


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> OH GOD
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this guy?



So when can we expect the cT set Cubey ?


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Never        .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey, get to rocking a cT set, NOW


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'll fucking kill you.



look man, it's not my fault you were gullible enough to choke the chicken to Pisces way back when


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

CuttlefishCuller watches Cubey fap to giant horse manimals.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> OH GOD
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Never        .



Bad luck Cubey.

I suppose it's good luck for you though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Never        .



Take it like a man Cubes.

Put on your damn cT set now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

CC can see you fail Cubey.

Time to set up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

one of them is not getting the Pisces reference

should I spill it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> look man, it's not my fault you were gullible enough to choke the chicken to Pisces way back when


>Making the assumption I read a manga about a bunch of sparkly bishies

I only saw it when Fang posted a blender thread about it.

Fang said it was a girl.

I 'd @ him reading such ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

But seriously, I thought I was going to get a Tavros set.



Cubey said:


> FUCKING KILL THAT BITCHHHHH
> 
> *I really want to sport an aT set now, poor guy *
> 
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> Give the man not the set he deserves (dead imp), but the set he needs right now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

No, no Cubey, you said you were holding out for cT. Go ahead man, we're all behind you....behind the horses.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

but you said you wanted cT too cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

CT was your first claim, Cubey.



Cubey said:


> So I get centaursTesticle right TV? RIGHT?



My my, so eager for those horse cocks


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

bwaaahahahaha

cubeys repbox is ready for the horse cock


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

The cascaded heads of all seven doctors


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Psychidelic Sandwich said:
			
		

> A Salad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> But seriously, I thought I was going to get a Tavros set.



"Cut the bs"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

careful selection of words, TV


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

horse cock??


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure that set properly reflects the interests Cubey has.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey you rolled the dice and you lost.

We all know you love the cock. Just take the set man.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll wait until there's a better seen that isn't full of terrible stuff.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Andrew is being a bit controversial these days

we might get that male CC 

cross your fingers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Shoulda gone with Tavros while you had the chance


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm not sure that set properly reflects the interests Cubey has.



It wouldn't be a cT set if I just closed up on a horse poster as an avatar.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

next set is cTs weapon.....................horse condoms


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey we are waiting your new set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

wow that's fast


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shoulda gone with Tavros while you had the chance



I did say I wanted Tavros though 

But I'm just going to wait for a better cT scene since I cant have him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool



Cubey that has to be your sig .


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

No recovering from this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

You want fast you should see the art one of the drawfags in the /co/ thread put up in less than half an hour.

Actually wait

no

no you don't want to see that

EVER


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

POST IT TAURUS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

No uh, you see it wasn't just implied bad

It was straight up nsfw.

In a mindscaring way


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Do it TV, so we can laugh more at Cubey


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Gay horse porn is bad enough without gore.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey certainly made a wise pick.

cT and Cubey have so much in common.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

TWF said:
			
		

> Cubey your gay



more relevant than ever before


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Makes me wonder why the hell Nepeta's friends with him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Because she's the only one who can even stand him.

She pities him, and makes a friendship because no one else will.

How suitable


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

hey wait a minute


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

She kills animals and take their blood and fur. cT take the cocks and balls


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not surprised you'd make friends with an avid fan of horsecock, Gabies


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> hey wait a minute



bwahahahaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

They're both furries. Derp.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

wait, if horse cocks are from nature, doesnt that make them MiRaClEs in gazmees eyes


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes it does.

Have fun with that Gamzee.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Sometimes you just like to pick horsecock up and watch the colors. It's so beautiful. Life is beautiful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> Sometimes you just like to pick horsecock up and watch the colors. It's so beautiful. Life is beautiful.



there's only one kind of color coming out of that though


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Have fun with that Gamzee.



Seriously Cubey wear a damn set already.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

also, carefully selected words yet again


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for a less revolting picture of cT.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm waiting for a less revolting picture of cT.



Get over it Cubey.

You picked the troll you live with the consequences.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

I want more Karkat to be shown. I want to change my set already.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey, it's going to get more revolting from there

so shut up and wear it


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm waiting for a less revolting picture of cT.



and who said the next ones are going to be less revolting?


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Get over it Cubey.
> 
> You picked the troll you live with the consequences.



And I'm going to wear the set. When a new picture comes up.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey, it's going to get more revolting from there
> 
> so shut up and wear it



I'd prefer to wait and make sure that it gets more revolting before donning... _that._


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

hahaha, it's back to crossdresser Pisces now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> And I'm going to wear the set. When a new picture comes up.



Who says the coming pictures will be better? 

Just wear that set now and you can change when a better picture comes along.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Cubey is a humanimal.



ITT: Abigail calls it 50 pages ago.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Abigail is a prophet


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh God.. I guess I have no choice..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> ITT: Abigail calls it 50 pages ago.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

That's right. You don't.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

seriously though, did somebody else before us manage to start the 'Pisces is a trap/tranny' thing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Oh God.. I guess I have no choice..



Don't worry Cubey at least you will still have your dignity.... oh wait .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> seriously though, did somebody else before us manage to start the 'Pisces is a trap/tranny' thing



No. We got in on the ground floor here.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

Pisces won't be a trap, Crimson


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No. We got in on the ground floor here.



oh hells yeah

HIGH FIVES FOR EVERYONE INVOLVED


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Pisces won't be a trap, Crimson





you're going to wear a Pisces Aphrodite set if you're wrong


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Andrew leads us down the path to deviancy


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll wear a Pisces Aphrodite set if Pisces ISN'T a trap.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Andrew leads us down the path to deviancy



I've had a screw loose long before my exposure to MSPA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Man I couldn't care less if CC was a trap or not



S/HE CAN SEE YOU


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man I couldn't care less if CC was a trap or not
> 
> 
> 
> S/HE CAN SEE YOU



So abusable, it needs to be a smiley.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've had a screw loose long before my exposure to MSPA



I'm sure you'd like to get it drilled in.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

not as much as you'd like to get on that horse


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man I couldn't care less if CC was a trap or not
> 
> 
> 
> S/HE CAN SEE YOU


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Speaking of ITT, we're now the 9th largest thread in the Comics section.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Our quality is undeniable.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Our quality is undeniable.



haha, wow, I had no idea we actually made some people loopy about this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

We're a different breed. Something much better built to take and counter trolls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of ITT, we're now the 9th largest thread in the Comics section.



That's quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

MSPA subforum is totally getting a Humanimals thread


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Of course it will.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh good lord this fucking thread. this fucking thread.

I haven't felt this happy in weeks.


----------



## CainTrain (Jul 8, 2010)

This thread is full of win. I haven't laughed this much in ages. 

I really hope my sign isn't a tranny that would be kinda lame.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

under the sea
under the sea


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

I noticed Cubey isn't wearing the clothes I tailored for him.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

9th largest, fuck yeah


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

even cubeys failures make us the better thread, because we laugh at them


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

you weiners need to read proper comics


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

you shit need shit proper shits.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm working on it. 

also how do you know my irl problems?


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> you shit need shit proper shits.



:vuvu            .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

shit said:


> I'm working on it.
> 
> also how do you know my irl problems?



*HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN?*

​


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just being intro'd to the devil kid crew now.

I'M ALMOST UNDERSTANDING YOUR SETS! THIS IS SO EXCITING!


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

CUBEYS SET BETTER BE ON


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

*YOU SHOULD R34LLY G3T W1TH TH3 PROGR4M!!*


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

: 33 *scratch3s th3 program and paws it at furiously*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

evidently there's this intresting hive artistocracy/ drone soceiety. I think the grubbers aren't supposed to have any powers, like Karkarat and Terezei
At least not normally.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 8, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool cubey


----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be relieved or horrified by the fact that the first thing I thought of when I read that was "huh, this must have been written sometime before 1996 if it says _all seven_ Doctor Who actors."


Fixed that for you.


Pipe said:


> If Cubey wants so bad to be cT, so be it someone else can be Tavros





Nimademe said:


> I want dibs on Tavros then, if it isn't a problem.


Tavros has been mine since the beginning. 



Taurus Versant said:


> ITT: Abigail calls it 50 pages ago.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Abigail is a prophet





Cubey said:


> I'm sure you'd like to get it drilled in.


You making drilled comments. ldestryoma


Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of ITT, we're now the 9th largest thread in the Comics section.





Quelsatron said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool cubey



Exactly.


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool cubey



quoted for truth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> We're a different breed. Something much better built to take and counter trolls.



We are the future 

A superior breed, born to grasp what is to come


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

2 trolls left, mermaid and the one by the beach with the sneakers. Maybe.



> Me: We've a new set for you. Maybe.
> 
> Cubey: Awesome, I'll check it out.
> 
> ...


My profile chat with the Cubes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

I like how the last two trolls have the same signs as the two Saints in SS that get made fun of from time to time by some of the fanbase

Pisces Aphrodite and Aquarius Camus


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Fixed that for you..



Well, I figured some people may not have considered the movie to be canon until the 2005 series came out and they confirmed it.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> crossdresser confirmed



Well, at least it's not horsecocks 



Taurus Versant said:


> Who's wearing the CC set?
> 
> Avatar that right this instant.



Me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, Virgo and Sagitarius have barely been introduced at all, while scorpion is just an unredeeamable huge bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Has it been confirmed that cC is a crossdresser?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2010)

do you want to know more about cT?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Has it been confirmed that cC is a crossdresser?



now that's too much LARPing for me..


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

why you gotta do that crimson


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

because it amuses me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Are we not the new breed of trolls
Have you fogotten?


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Are we not the new breed of trolls
> Have you fogotten?



But you take pity on this miserable bureaucrat. You are feeling merciful. You will give him a fighting chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

alas, I concede.
I am Troll of Justice


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Next manga of the month, homestuck. Quality through out the summer.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Next manga of the month, homestuck. Quality through out the summer.



a certain "someone" might call it a gag vote


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still giggling like an ass about the fact that the last two trolls are Pisces and Aquarius, given from what I've heard about them in Saint Seiya


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)

bilaal, your set 

which kamen rider series is that one?/


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Kamen Rider The First, a remake of the original Showa that started it all

quite entertaining


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

I  @ all the people with Power Rangers sets.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

would you prefer Saint Seiya sets instead


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Power Rangers or Sparkly Bishies


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the guy with the painted nails is Aquarius Camus


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> bilaal, your set
> 
> which kamen rider series is that one?/



yeah, what CD said

it's a movie based off the first series, it's good

and thanks



Sunuvmann said:


> I  @ all the people with Power Rangers sets.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm still giggling like an ass about the fact that the last two trolls are Pisces and Aquarius, given from what I've heard about them in Saint Seiya



Aquarius will be awesome CD. He won't be no cT.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

well I hope he doesn't paint his nails


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

though nail-painting might be a little bit tame in comparison to naming yourself after Aphrodite

depends on how you look at things


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> well I hope he doesn't paint his nails





I see no nail polish.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbQ0hqH9ZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

John adds Mecha Bunny to his strife repertoire. (speed rereading largley to find a page )


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

That's why the bunny obeys him now.

Also CC and CA both have quite the bling.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

well, they are supposed to be high-ranking aren't they


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, by current theories, they're the two highest ranked.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

It also makes gamzee's the third highest ranked, which is hilarious considering his friendship with karkat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Shitty upbringing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have to re-read MSPA like twice frmo the start once it finishes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Once it finishes, I'm going to read it in one sitting.

It will destroy my brain.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Iw will certainly push out some of the more important shit like Algebra, or Spanish


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm getting closer to current and finally understand your sets.

Repping Taurus.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

shit said:


> I'm getting closer to current and finally understand your sets.
> 
> Repping Taurus.



Now you understand.

Did you read Problem Sleuth as well, or have you only been catching up with Homestuck?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Really want to wear my gA set, bur must preserver for STRONGER!


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

homestuck linked about halfway through problem sleuth, and I read to the end from there
basically I started where the fat mobster guy turned into a demon
that shit was pretty off the wall
and then it linked another story about a guy trapped in a cell but he escaped and then killed himself but that didn't really happen but he later tried to kill himself anyway and kidnapped children and fought elves
it started me halfway through that one too and I read to the end from there
it took me a really long time -_-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow.

Yeah that's...much more interesting than going in order from start to finish.

GA timehopping style


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I really had to jump in swimming, but I was almost positive this had some obscure thing to do with the plot to Homestuck that I wouldn't want to miss
by the time I realized I was wrong, I was enthralled for other reasons

the guy in jail story was more an exercise in stubbornness, but it didn't last all that long thankfully


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wow.
> 
> Yeah that's...much more interesting than going in order from start to finish.
> 
> GA timehopping style



pos virgo's know how to roll


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Next manga of the month, homestuck. Quality through out the summer.


We *could* make that happen. 



Sunuvmann said:


> I  @ all the people with Power Rangers sets.


Why you have to be like that.



Banhammer said:


> I'm gonna have to re-read MSPA like twice frmo the start once it finishes


.



zenieth said:


> Really want to wear my gA set, bur must preserver for STRONGER!


If I can hold off on my GaoGaiGar set, so can you. HS set nao.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Why you have to be like that.


*points to my set*


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

I also wear one.

I have the best of both worlds, enjoying some MSPA and tokusatsu. Join us, Sunuvmann(Sunny, right?).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

updates just happened


----------



## gabies (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

shit    man


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, that was somewhat unexpected.

It does explain the clothes, though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

these are some mighty shocking developments


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Andrew Hussie


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2010)

That's pretty spooky.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

ooga booga


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

mind blown


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

MSPA officially deserves its own sub-forum. There can be no other choice.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

we must have it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Because she was dead all along

I'M TRIPPIN BALLS MAN


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> *points to my set*





Stroev said:


> I also wear one.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds, enjoying some MSPA and tokusatsu. Join us, Sunuvmann(Sunny, right?).


You missed the point. I'm wearing a troll set. Ergo, I was trolling. (and Yes)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

We need that subforum


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2010)

Btw, this confuses me.

What about what Terezi said of "I wish we'd thought of self prototyping"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 8, 2010)

_Future_ self prototyping.

Which trolls are currently taken, set-wise?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2010)

Most likely her longing to be with aradia beyond the physical


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> _Future_ self prototyping.
> 
> Which trolls are currently taken, set-wise?



yeah, and also you become your own Sprite


----------



## Stroev (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that was awesome.



Sunuvmann said:


> You missed the point. I'm wearing a troll set. Ergo, I was trolling. (and Yes)


[cG has ceased trolling tA]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

aaaaaand the forum went down

wait, back up


----------



## Stroev (Jul 9, 2010)

fucking shenanigans how do they work


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 9, 2010)

> aA: c0me t0 the wind0w
> tA: why.
> aA: because im 0utside
> tA: b2.
> ...



Forshadowing? 



TheOftViewer said:


> _Future_ self prototyping.
> 
> Which trolls are currently taken, set-wise?



All of them.



Stroev said:


> fucking shenanigans how do they work



I sure as hell don't wanna know.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2010)

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm guessing she died during extreme roleplaying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

What I wonder is what happened to the dead Lusii and Aradia when the game finishes...

Do they become dead again? Or brought back into full existence again?


Oh good news for Tavros, Tinkerbull confirmed then to be resurrected.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

AND IT WAS PROBABLY THE SAME SESSION WHERE TAVROS WAS CRIPPLED

AND WHERE TEREZI WAS BLINDED

THATS WHY THEY DIDNT ANSWER

ONE WAS DEAD, THE OTHER BLIND SO UNABLE TO SEE THE MESSAGE!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, the chat thread figured that out pretty quick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Fuck MSPA forum chat.

Shit goes way too fast


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, the chat thread is hard to keep up. 

I have to wonder though if it's aG or someone else that killed Aradia


----------



## gabies (Jul 9, 2010)

lets just blame cubey for it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

*How many days in advance do you make each page before posting them? Like, do you have a month's worth of pages lined up already, and are posting them at your liesure? Or do you do them the day of?*

The average time between completing an image and posting it is about ten seconds.

Link removed


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Iw will certainly push out some of the more important shit like Algebra, or Spanish



You mean less important


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Also AH confirmed that CG's blood isn't grey, but Karkat opted for blood anonymity.

PLACE YOUR BETS ON HIS COLOUR


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm guessing she died during extreme roleplaying.



When will the carnage end


----------



## Pipe (Jul 9, 2010)

What ? Aradia is a ghost?

My mind has been blown


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, until new update is out, ITT post Homestuck Wallpapers.

I need a new one. Preferably 1920x1200. And a troll one at that'd be really sweet.

My current one:


Oh yeah, will rep the best ones.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Baww'd


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2010)

THat was so sweet


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2010)

That was sort of touching.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

bbbaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I will post that in the OBD Convo


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2010)

That was touching


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

New          avy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Bah, meaningless. When Daredevil Terezi comes out, I will be best troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Same artist as my avy





*Spoiler*: _And other awesome Terezi arts_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Fanart thread feeds off Misery.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

YOUR BLOOD. 1T T4ST3S D3L1C1OUS!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Eyes5 said:
			
		

> Alternative ending:



Eyes5 the best


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Davesprite x Aradiasprite is my new OTP


----------



## Pipe (Jul 9, 2010)

Davesprite x Aradiasprite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Everything bad that happens to the trolls can be traced back to AG.

Also Karkat used the virus curse, which curses him and everybody he ever meets.

But he's the one to make the ectobiology clones of all the kids and guardians. So he curses himself and all his friends from childhood by meeting them after being inflicted by the curse.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2010)

my OTP will always be Crumplehat x Secret Wizard


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

*



N1GHTM4R3 FU33333LL!*​


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Davesprite x Aradiasprite is my new OTP



Seconded 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> my OTP will always be Crumplehat x Secret Wizard



Nevermind, fuck what I just said.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2010)

Brothers should I change my avatar to match the sig?


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2010)

k finished, I've read it all now
chick's been a ghost, kinda saw that coming but not really, something like that anyway

catgirl - lawful good
juggalo - chaotic good
darth vader - lawful neutral
rager - neutral good
sociopath - lawful evil
ghost - true neutral
genius - chaotic neutral
blindy - neutral evil
busted teeth - chaotic evil

have I got it rite?


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2010)

Who's Vader?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Use their names, not sure who you mean with all them. Like who is Vader? Tavros?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Who's Vader?



He's a Sith Lord in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Karkat - Chaotic Asshole
Terezi - Lawful Evil
Sollux - Lawful Neutral
Tavros - Neutral Good
Nepeta - Neutral Good
Gamzee - Honestly, Idk lol
Aradia - Lawful Good
CentaursTestical - Lawful Asshole ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
GrimAuxilatrix - Neutral Good

Rough guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh and AG, Chaotic Evil of course.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Davesprite x Aradiasprite



That shall be our new OTP .


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2010)

oh yeah Vader was the one all in black shadow that ordered catgirl around

I'll get the names down soon, sorry


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2010)

shit said:


> catgirl - lawful good
> juggalo - chaotic good
> darth vader - lawful neutral
> rager - neutral good
> ...



I'll figure this out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty sure Nepeta's a Chaotic Good


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'll figure this out



Because there are only nine alignments 

Oooh, that was a quick edit, Cubey


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2010)

What was?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

But still, how the hell can you not know there's only the nine alignments. I mean my god, Cubey


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I forgot about cripple boy anyway
I guess there are more than nine trolls, so my theory is shot


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2010)

Did Cubey seriously ask who Vader is!?!?

Da fack.


----------



## gabies (Jul 9, 2010)

temporary set change until more nepeta is shown :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He's a Sith Lord in the Star Wars universe.



I lol'd very hard. Thank you.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2010)

@Gabies
*wOW nICE tITTAYS yOU pERV.*


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2010)

Aradia - ghost - we'll toss her out since she's dead and not her old self
Tavros - cripple - lawful good
Nepeta - catgirl - neutral good
Gamzee - juggalo - chaotic good
Sollux - genius - lawful neutral
Karkat - rager - true neutral
Terezi - blindy - chaotic neutral
centaursTestical -  - lawful evil
arachnidsGrip - sociopath - neutral evil
 - busted teeth (rocker would've been better) - chaotic evil

I changed it around to fit more, but now you know what I meant before too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2010)

Centaurs testicle and This guy are the same


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2010)

are they? fuck... 

still, the point is that it struck me there are nine of them, so I figured they might intentionally be patterened on the D&D thing there
what made me think of it was Arcadia being so apathetic about everything, it screamed true neutral to me


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I lol'd very hard. Thank you.



It's what I do mein square.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Interesting collection there, AG


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Well you know what they say, huge bitches of a feather


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2010)

bluh bluh bluh


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2010)

huge bitch bluh bluh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

> You consult with these ominous globes, but routinely destroy them in frustration over the PUZZLING GUARANTEED INACCURACY of their predictions. Breaking them has developed into a habit BORDERING ON FETISHISTIC



Fetish for ball busting


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2010)

addiction is a powerful thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

Creates doomsday devices daily. Now going to request Farnsworth aG


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 10, 2010)

Afternoon guys.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoho continuity nod


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


>



My mind was blown


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to see her break Snowman


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

I like how her lusus feeds on other trolls.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe her lusus ate her arm


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

maybe her lusus is the only thing that can put up with her


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see her break Snowman


there goes the universe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> there goes the universe.



And here comes Lord English


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2010)

And then there goes another universe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Cubey why are you still setless


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey why are you still setless


He has a set on my time line. Get with the times.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

He needs to accept that horse cock is his destiny.


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

I gOts mE a FrIDge fUll oF fAygO. MothErfuCKiN MiraCLEs IN a CaN, hOw iT tHIs DelIcIOuS?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Learnt something cool from /co/

This 

plus

this 

Is wonderful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be glad when the huge bitch dies.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy fuck three in the morning + rain


edit: spreading then possing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried Aaron Tveit's Run Away With Me with Rainy Mood, and my computer developed human emotions.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm starting to like Vriska as a person troll.

Am I going to hell?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Learnt something cool from /co/
> 
> This
> 
> ...



So beautiful I fell to my knees and cried


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Learnt something cool from /co/
> 
> This
> 
> ...



omg TV that is awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> I'm starting to like Vriska as a person troll.
> 
> Am I going to hell?



It's alright to like Huge Bitches.Like being strapped on black leather with a ball gag on your mouth and whipped into an orgasm.
It's sometimes some people's thing, It's not okay to ignore she's a huuuuuuuuge  bitch though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

I love her because she's a huge bitch pek

Wtf is wrong with me?!


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't dislike any of the trolls, there are just a couple that haven't done anything to make me adore them yet. I adore Tavros for basically being the Butters of the trolls, and Vriska because she's so completely beyond bitchy you just can't hate her. Unless you have to actually interact with her.

Of course, Sollux and Terezi are definitely my favorites of the trolls.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> Of course, Terezi and Terezi and no one else but Terezi are definitely my favorites and clearly the best of all the trolls.
> 
> Even irl ones




Why yes, I agreee


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 10, 2010)

may be my favorite image so far in the troll arc.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm kinda getting attatched to Vriska. 

Sollux will always be on top though.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

Aradia the best.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

zoiidberg 2top beiing 2tupiid


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

KARKAT WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

dont make me briing iin cT


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

That's 0k. I think I used t0 rage at pe0ple n0t thinking I'm the best tr0ll, but that was a l0ng time ag0.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

I Must Request That You Cease And Desist In This Trivial Argument GA Is Obviously The Superior Troll


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

0_0 

I did n0t remember GA being as big a bitch as Vriska. H0w times have changed.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

dont worry youre all 2tiill pretty cool

i gue22


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe it was unwise t0 have kn0cked y0u 0ut near the mind h0ney.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> KARKAT WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST



YES**


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

Im Still Rather Scarred From Cutting Tavros Legs Off I Do Fervently Hope He Doesnt Disapprove Of Me


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2010)

Its fucking Christmas up in here.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

> You just can't ever seem to go anywhere in your hive without stepping on an errant D4. Pointy little bastards.



I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE D-4'S BRO. I TOLD YOU!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2010)

Hope the trolls get at least one


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE D-4'S BRO. I TOLD YOU!



IT KEEPS HAPPENING.


why you sealed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

Gabies said:


> IT KEEPS HAPPENING.
> 
> 
> why you sealed



I honnestly have no idea.


Am I? Really?


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I honnestly have no idea.
> 
> 
> Am I? Really?



yep, no reps for you apparently


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

What?

But


Why?


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

did a smod give a pm or a warning??


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

No. Nothing at all really.


It's probably because of the time shoddragon revenge negged me or something. Weird.

I mean, I don't remember negging inapropriately or rep whoring. It's not like it couldn't happen I simply don't remember it


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2010)

someone saw your set and figured you were up to no good


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

*BUT SHESSS BLIIIIIIIIIIIIINDDD*


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2010)

AnD gAmZ iS bEsT tRoLl
FuCkInG mIrAcLeS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

@Hammer:
Link removed

Click

Whazzit say?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2010)

*
HAHA TAKE THAT BITCH!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Curse of bad luck.

She's the anti-clover.

Quick everyone do troll-antifelt ideas


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

Does it hurt, Vriska? DOES IT


----------



## gabies (Jul 10, 2010)

Vriska might have worst luck than cubey...but thats wishful thinking


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2010)

Cubey's chosen troll is cT

it's hard to get unluckier than that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Speaking of, the art team are dumping some...interesting works in the fanart thread at the moment.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

MSPA fanart fans/makers are horrible and should feel so.

And Cubey still isn't wearing a cT set...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Speaking of, the art team are dumping some...interesting works in the fanart thread at the moment.


Repost em.

/lazy bastard


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

no, godtroll no!

ii wiill not 2tand for thii2 hackjob of artii2t2

theyre liike cG

horriible at programmiing

but wiith drawiing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

here



here



combo's still going


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2010)

...what...


...the fuck....


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2010)

WITHOUT YOU

THERE'LL BE NO SUN IN MY SKY


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2010)

I was lurking the MSPA forum and found this, the troll's Black King


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2010)

> When you get worked up about stuff you put 8's in places that don't really make a lot of sense phonetically.


ugh I hate this
took me so long to figure out "8'nt" meant "ain't"


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2010)

Me too 

I kept thinking "aitn't"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

*THATS BECAUSE YOU ARE JUST A COUPLE OF MORONS.*


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2010)

I somehow figured out 8n't immediately

Same with br8k


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

It's not that hard, you just have to look at the word and you can see it.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2010)

I kept thinking "WHY DOES 8 MEAN HAS, IT MAKES NO SENSE, FUCK THIS BITCH"
then I figured it out and felt rly dumb  I hate her


----------



## gabies (Jul 11, 2010)

BLUH    BLUH


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2010)

thisisstupid.gif


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

Lord English fucking RUINING your shit


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Mystery writer, possibly another troll or maybe even lord english.

damn your awesome australian skills


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

THE DEMON IS ALREADY HERE


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't feel it's lord english. The writer is being helpful in a supposedly douche/cryptic way, course it could just be him fucking with vriska.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

He's not being helpful, he's completely letting Vriska know he played her all along because the knowledge that he had been playing her is essential for her to act in the manner he wants her to act to get done what he wants done.

Lord English fucking knows how to play the game.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

but he's referring to an actual game.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

Which is Sgrub, I suppose.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

or possibly flarp


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

GA is good people.

The best people.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2010)

Charles Barkley parting words of wisdom. Oh lord.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I was lurking the MSPA forum and found this, the troll's Black King



OMG TH1S 1S GONN4 T4K3 FOR3V3R!





Sunuvmann said:


> @Hammer:
> If anyone wants it and hasn't gotten it yet.
> 
> Click
> ...



I don't know.
It's back
I think I'm getting made fun of


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

White text.

Cue ball

Lord English?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Specially with the no identification tag.
Damn straight it's Lord English


----------



## gabies (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2010)

who's Lord English?


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2010)

The leader of the Felt.

Might also be that demon that will be/has already been summoned by that doomsday virus thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

My troll is the most non-troll. Keep supporting gA, keep supporting.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2010)

Ohhhh yeah, man that was a long time ago, but it's true we never saw him after all that build up.
I've been wondering how Spades was gonna get reintro'd in the story for a long time.
I theorized he'd probably be the trolls' Jack Noir. Didn't the intermission end with him looking at a troll on a monitor?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

Geg said:


> The leader of the Felt.
> 
> Might also be that demon that will be/has already been summoned by that doomsday virus thing.



Considering that the server was a green thing with pool balls, I think it's almost assured that Lord English is the demon.

Unless Hussie pulls a fast one on us and makes the demon something like Biscuits.

And Spades was an exile for the Troll session. Basically he was to Karkat what WV is to John.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

midnight crew is to trolls what skypea is to the kids

trippy concept.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

So are the Felt alive in this unvierse?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

Alternia is in the same universe, just different planet.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

I mean compared to the ones the Midnight Crew slaughtered. The time shenanigans are still confusing me.

Another question, since Recap 2 skipped it. Where are the exiles right now? Is that Skaia they're on? Or is it earth? And how'd they get there(I know how the Queen did, can't remember about the others).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh right. Idk. Different timeline. Too much timey wimey stuff makes me


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

Hussie!


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2010)

The exiles are on Earth I think.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

the exiles are on earth, SS is on alternia. Snoop Dog is off being omnipotent somewhere.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

Still confused about other things/ not 100% sure. Thanks anyways for the input.



Huuusie!


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

The exiles do end up on Earth, though I'm not entirely sure they've all made it there at the present time (or what I currently deem the present which is difficult to pin down because of all the time hopping that goes on), especially since WV still needs to get the white queen's ring from Dream John before he goes to Earth.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

also rose is European.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2010)

That is either Lord English or the 13th troll.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll just go along everything and mindlessly enjoy myslef then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That is either Lord English or the 13th troll.



It'd be a bit complicated as the 13th sign is Dragon which is a motiff already taken by the most awesome troll of them all


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2010)

The 13th Troll is confirmed, or still in theory?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

I really doubt there will be a 13th troll, especially since all the AGCT names have been taken up.

Unless Andrew decides to use U and add a whole bunch of new characters.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

*You pass by one of your completed doomsday devices. You promised you'd build it for an especially powerful and influential member of the nautical aristocracy, in return for his collusion during your campaigns. Some guy you were in cahoots with! You guess none of it matter now though. 

It was tough to build, and isn't perfect yet. Luckily one of your pals nearby is pretty handy with technology. He can be tapped for parts and favors frequently. 

You wonder if any other kid on the planet has as many irons in the fire as you. 

YOU DOUBT IT.​*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my God, the doomsday cascader


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

> You promised you'd build it for an especially powerful and influential member of the nautical aristocracy, in return for his collusion during your campaigns. Some guy you were in cahoots with! You guess none of it matter now though.


Could be either Aquarius or Pisces


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

I always wondered why is 'beatdown' strider's theme and not 'dave fucking owns at this game'?


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW Act 5 is really long. ^_^
I just started it.....


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Could be either Aquarius or Pisces



It says "he" so it's most likely cA.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I gOts mE a FrIDge fUll oF fAygO. MothErfuCKiN MiraCLEs IN a CaN, hOw iT tHIs DelIcIOuS?


HoW dO yOu KeEp FuCkInG tHiS uP?

iT's LiKe An AnTi-MiRaClE.


Also, Zetta has a message for Cubey.

His tag was centaursTesticle, why the hell would you think he would be cool?

Something you're not telling us?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> It says "he" so it's most likely cA.


Well again, that is that pisces is if pisces is a tarp.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Abigail said:


> HoW dO yOu KeEp FuCkInG tHiS uP?
> 
> iT's LiKe An AnTi-MiRaClE.
> 
> ...



LeAsT I aInT CuBeY friend So nOt MiRaClEs hE LiKe UnsTRicT BeaTs.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2010)

My mind is blown....I just watched the Reckoning shit. Wow this should be like a full featured movie or something. 

DID JADE JUST LIKE DIE?!


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2010)

OH BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW IM TOO SAD TO READ THE NEXT PAGES. Night


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

Dream Jade died. But adiosToreador foreshadowed that.

But read on.

Soon Jack: Ascend will make more sense.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't real jade also fall from her exploded tower?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> also rose is European.



That is not true at all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

She's naturally blonde.

She's white.

I thought Jade was Asian but she plausibly could be white as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AaiGMVdxkQ[/YOUTUBE]

rose=european


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey, isn't that doomsday device from PS


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah from the midnight crew extra pages


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AaiGMVdxkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> rose=european



You can pretty clearly see the Great Lakes there.

Rose is from New York some place.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Then john is from asia.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

Big spider lusus is big


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Then john is from asia.



Washington. Again, you can see the outlines pretty clearly.


Yes, big spider lusus is big. And hungry.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 11, 2010)

Someone needs to lrn2geography.


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Also, Zetta has a message for Cubey.
> 
> His tag was centaursTesticle, why the hell would you think he would be cool?
> 
> Something you're not telling us?



I chose him because he had the most disgusting, and thereby, trollish name


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

And now you should be wearing the most disgusting, and fitting for you, set.

And yet you are not.

How long do you wish to fail for, Cubey?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 11, 2010)

Cubey, man up


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2010)

GAAHHHHH

Fine give me a sec


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> You can pretty clearly see the Great Lakes there.
> 
> Rose is from New York some place.



Europe stole the great lakes in a secret war moove that was only made aware of in the moment of the meteor crashes


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Big spider lusus is big


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

okay, she's still a huge bitch, but I can now see why Tavros and tinkerbull just scream PREY around her.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> GAAHHHHH
> 
> Fine give me a sec



Don't forget that sig Cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

Tinkerbull could beat it.


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not putting _that_ on


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm not putting _that_ on



Pussy**


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

It aint my fault Hussie said a continent to the west of Rose, also that's one damn big lusus.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 11, 2010)

Karkat's True Blood Color


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2010)

Dat chosen troll


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn straight.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

It's so beautiful. Life is beautiful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

That said, this Gamzee set is starting to get a little old 

I need a new one, but we haven't seen any more of him.

So someone suggest a good HS set.

Also Sunny, what do you use to get images from the flashes?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Unfortunately all the SWF to AVI converters are shit. You have to pay for them or else they have a fucking watermark. No free ones 

So I open it with Flash and have it go frame by frame, screencapping and pasting it into photoshop to make it a gif.

I have in the past used a program which records your screen and then make a video from that.

But there were a fair amount of errors. I had to go over and mannaully fix some parts where pixels weren't right.

Though nowadays, many of the HS flashes are made as youtube vids and you can download those and use them as gifs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

Huh, forget about using flash.

Should I get a swf to fla converter if I want to use flash, or can I just open an swf file outright and get the images?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

I love this pic. So much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Huh, forget about using flash.
> 
> Should I get a swf to fla converter if I want to use flash, or can I just open an swf file outright and get the images?


Nein. SWF is a finished product. It doesn't permit editing. It only lets you play it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay so I need an swf to fla converter first.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Winful HS Walls


*Spoiler*: __ 








This one is my new wallpaper.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

you crazy Australians and your editing skills


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay so I need an swf to fla converter first.


If you find a free one, do hook me up.

Also Christ, so many Gamzee arts are Yaoi


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

the troll wallpaper looks awesome


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

sunuvmann


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

the card wallpaper is my current one :33

Aradia has the best poker face


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

My bg


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty much confirms her own doomsday device is what kills her Lusus. Since its RIGHT FUCKING ON TOP OF IT


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

I wonder whether she put it there with the intent to eventually kill her lusus, or she's just stupid.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Quite possibly both.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

So I was reading the youtube comments for miracles. People making fun of them when they in fact don't know how the things work. Hell one guy wrote that magnets were metal with gravity still in it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

Equius would twist Cubey into a pretzel without much trouble.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

The man loves being STRONG.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

I just saw a Rule34 on dave


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

There's Rule 34 on everything.

63 too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Winful HS Walls
> 
> 
> This one is my new wallpaper.






Remember how they're all going to die?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Also, Zetta has a message for Cubey.
> 
> His tag was centaursTesticle, why the hell would you think he would be cool?
> 
> Something you're not telling us?



hahahahahaha


----------



## geG (Jul 12, 2010)

STAGGERING QUANTITIES OF PHYSICAL VIOLENCE


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Abigail said:


> The man loves being STRONG.


Your set matches your comment. So fucking much.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

wow, I just noticed that


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Your set matches your comment. So fucking much.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

MGS4 Raiden clearly took some tips from STRONGER


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Lightning Bolt Action.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

also stopping Outer Haven 

clearly he likes being STRONG too 

not in the Cubey manner of course


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey likes'em BIG and STRONG with HARD MUSCLES


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hahahahahaha



Zetta does have a point.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> So I get centaursTesticle right TV? RIGHT?



this never gets old


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 12, 2010)

I love being dong


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey was just naturally drawn to cT.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

*Oh, there he is. He was just preparing an ice cold glass of nutritious LUSUS MILK for you, with a thick foamy head on it, just the way you like it. 

You cannot hope to beat Aurthour in a butler-off. He is simply the best there is.

​*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Cow centaur b. Jeesus.
The milk however. It is the delicious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

his lusus is his butler, but a shemale butler


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

> Oh, there he is. He was just preparing an ice cold glass of nutritious LUSUS MILK for you, with a thick foamy head on it, just the way you like it.


Thats fucking disgusting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Cow centaur butler lusus that doesn't mind when you punch the shit out of him. Jeesus. As If I couldn't feel worse about the lusus dying.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thats fucking disgusting.



Cubey picked a winner that's for sure .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thats fucking disgusting.



Mind you he has a mustace.

He's a male lusus


That lactates.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, at least his horrible paintings are a cultural thing and NOT sexual deviancy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

Justifying it now cubey, that's bender ninja level.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey drinks special milk to get STRONG


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Well, at least his horrible paintings are a cultural thing and NOT sexual deviancy.



they can very well be both


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

If it was, it would have been mentioned as one of his fetishes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Unless it was just a description of opinion of a closeted ahem.. art lover.

Specially the musical theater kind.




> These *striking depictions of the EXQUISITE* FAUNA native to Alternia remind you of the *PUREST PHYSICAL* IDEAL that must be sought by anyone who *professes a LOVE OF STRENGTH.*



Like I said


Both


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

I dont see how that's both.. He likes having strength.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I dont see how that's both.. He likes having strength.



He likes horse cock


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey stop trying to rationalize.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

Anything to avoid... _it_


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

Like a soft summer peach.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

How is it even possible to bruise that easily, his skin must be thinner than paper.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

that's not the only peach he likes to tap


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Poorest Lusus ever. 

Btw, whoever thought Rose is European, 

Dave lives like Texasish, John lives in California, and Jade lives in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

Or cT is that strong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> How is it even possible to bruise that easily, his skin must be thinner than paper.


I think the implication is he's so super strong that even trying to pat lightly, its still as strong as if he was slapping him hard.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

If Superman patted me lightly, I'm sure I wouldn't bruise like that.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

For one, how is he able to hold the glass of milk in his hand if his strength is so overwhelming?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

I WARNED YOU ABOUT STAIRS BRO


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> For one, how is he able to hold the glass of milk in his hand if his strength is so overwhelming?



Maybe the glass is very hard


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Maybe the glass is very hard



And the lusus is very soft, case closed.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> If Superman patted me lightly, I'm sure I wouldn't bruise like that.



Keep thinking that


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Keep thinking that



Superman can perform surgery, I'm pretty sure he has the finesse to pat people lightly.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

The operatee was probably paralyzed for life because of that surgery


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> For one, how is he able to hold the glass of milk in his hand if his strength is so overwhelming?



Trolls glasses are built for fucking space travel unlike your inferior glass cups
I mean who'se so retarded that would make drinking recipients from glass? It's ridiulous! You could cut yourself, and if you drop them then the're be endless restoration headaches.
No, titanium glasses are much better against shenanigans. Specially for young trolls who love being strong


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2010)

someday he's gonna find a bow and arrow strong enough for him, and he'll use it to take down planets


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey likes thick tops as well I'm sure.



shit said:


> someday he's gonna find a bow and arrow strong enough for him, and he'll use it to take down planets


Bow and Arrow kind, or fist kind?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> For one, how is he able to hold the glass of milk in his hand if his strength is so overwhelming?






...You were saying?...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

*And as usual, it sends you into a rage. The spilled milk quickly evaporates. 

Got to do something to calm yourself down. Let off some steam.
​*


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone's really gonna get bruised now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

He looks like he has been juicing up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2010)

Overly long Tube Socks? Really?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

If cT's lusus is the strongest, good lord.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

His horn switches sides in this image.



Hussie!
karkat.gif


----------



## gabies (Jul 12, 2010)

why is cubeys troll so strong


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 12, 2010)

zenieth said:


> *And as usual, it sends you into a rage. The spilled milk quickly evaporates.
> 
> Got to do something to calm yourself down. Let off some steam.
> ​*



And before you ask, no Cubey, you can't use this image for your sig


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Good thing Cubey himself isn't.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

You know that milk can be seen as something else


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

PUNCH A GIANT SPIDER IN THE FACE


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2010)

Cubey has milk rage


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Thick milk

all over his face

so warm

like fried imps

Welcome to the orgy, motherfuckers!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> His horn switches sides in this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sprite Flip.

Its a recurring joke.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this never gets old



Cubey is a humanimal. Called it months ago.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Also, past 3k.

Good work gentlemen and lady.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Also, past 3k.
> 
> Good work gentlemen and lady.


everyone, bunp it right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunny how is that competition going?

Do we have an MSPA subforum yet?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Also, I just noticed that we've moved to number eight in posts in this section.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Reznor is 2 hours away from me, I could do something if we have to resort to extremes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

About to win Round 1.

Sooo slow.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Bribe him with pizza?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

I could do anything. For the rest of the summer, I could spend hours doing something. From then on(fall season), days trying to get the subforum(not weird). 

And an mecha/toku subforum as well. Maybe.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah. Good luck outrunning the cops.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Pfft, he repped me one time. We're totally cool with each other.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Just finished rereading HS.

And while this troll arc is fun, I can't wait to see what happens to Jade and John


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2010)

It's all bout Dave, Davesprite and Casey


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> For one, how is he able to hold the glass of milk in his hand if his strength is so overwhelming?



It's like Hussie was replying directly to you 



Stroev said:


> Reznor is 2 hours away from me, I could do something if we have to resort to extremes.



ldfuckingryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimademe's status?
[ ] Told
[x] Fuckin' Told


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 12, 2010)

Where'd you guys get all that MS paint sigs?  Who makes them, they look cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2010)

This message is hidden because Hicumwad is on your ignore list


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

Remember the STRIFE PORTFOLIO? It still exists. It didn't stop existing or anything.


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just finished rereading HS.
> 
> And while this troll arc is fun, I can't wait to see what happens to Jade and John



calling it:
Jade's in a coma


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2010)

Actually I want to keep with the trolls, I'm not attached with the kids well maybe just John.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

> Remember the STRIFE PORTFOLIO? It still exists. It didn't stop existing or anything.


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't get it TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Just showing Jade in the medium.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

But you can't see shit about it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah but it proves she got there okay.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Duh of course she did. I mean CG was talking to her in the future.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nimademe's status?
> [ ] Told
> [x] Fuckin' Told



Dammit Abdrew.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey I order you to be less terrible.

What's that? You can't? I am disappointed then.

In other news, the theory on the order of blood castes IS correct, it's the inverse trollian list.

And Gamzee remains the best ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

It pleases me to hear tales of subjuga%ion.
please boss me around
There's a mess here
I've been bad
Scold me great
Scold me hard



Nothing homoerotic about that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Gamzee's all up for some subjuglation though.

Check the spelling on it when he says it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey has a... pretty cool troll?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Gamzee is infinitely superior


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

pfft, obviiou2ly


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Third highest rank, bitches


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Too bad Sollux is the one to bail everyone out with the powers from the mind honey.


----------



## geG (Jul 13, 2010)

CT just keeps getting creepier and creepier

And not in the good way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol this convo made me like Gamzee significantly more 


> TC: bUt NoW wE kInD oF sEtTlEd DoWn AnD mE aNd ThE iMpS aRe ShArInG sOmE pIe
> TC: tHeSe MoThErFuCkErS aRe PrEtTy DoPe AcTuAlLy, I lIkE tHeM.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Like a soft summer peach.



Like a newborn baby


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

So Cubey likes to be dominated


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2010)

> TC: uH, hEy YoU, dOn'T gO nEaR tHe MoThErFuCkIn OcEaN, cAuSe I aLl ToLd YoU nOt To A bUnCh Of TiMeS!
> TC: ShIt Is StRaIgHt Up DaNgErOuS, aNd I'm GeTtInG mY hArSh On AbOuT iT.


this is fucking hillarious


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Taurus, dominate Cubey.


----------



## gabies (Jul 13, 2010)

Eww taaurus

im sickened


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

I was about to compare Equius to Volgin up until the domination part

which is about the time when I threw that comparison right out of the fucking window


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I was about to compare Equius to Volgin up until the domination part
> 
> which is about the time when I threw that comparison right out of the fucking window



Perhaps he's Raikov?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

maybe

he is Volgin's lover after all


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

He could get away with being a dick to all the underlings. EVA implied he liked to do that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

So what's the concensus on the blood rankings?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Wasn't the ranking shown on the MSPA wiki(Trolls article IIRC).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> So what's the concensus on the blood rankings?



tC, cA, and cC probably are the highest ranking trolls. Nautical aristocracy and all that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Speculated.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey I order you to be less terrible.
> 
> What's that? You can't? I am disappointed then.
> 
> ...



Man I couldn't read through that fucking Pesterlog. Someone tell me what happened


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

you like to be dominated by higher-ranked people

that's what happened


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok I just read and that was weird. Too bad cT had to go and make pact with that huge bitch.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

Gamzee's reminding me why there's motherfucking miracles everywhere. He's literally my favorite troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Round 1 finally finished,

Looks like BlackSmoke and myself are moving through.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2010)

don't let us down


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Round 1 finally finished,
> 
> Looks like BlackSmoke and myself are moving through.



Hope still remains.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Round 1 finally finished,
> 
> Looks like BlackSmoke and myself are moving through.



Great Justice


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

Once you win, the forums will be a bit less turrible.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

WHERE DOING IT MAN


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to be picking up Pt.2 Neji over Fu (Danzou's Ino like bitch)

This brings my team to be:
CE Gaara
Pt 2 Kiba
SRA Shika
and Pt 2 Neji


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

CE Gaara     ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuunin Exam.

Stop failing you horse fucker.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

Chunin Exam Gaara. I think. Damn it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 13, 2010)

OMG CUBEY HOW COULD YOU NOT KNOW I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I dont know my Nerudo lingo, gaiz.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

> AG: Ok, good. Then the 8est team will 8e led 8y the two highest 8loods, the way it should 8e!
> AG: Or at least, the highest 8loods who aren't shitty clown worshippers or under water freaks. Sound good?



So it's been confirmed further that cC,cA, and tC have the highest blood.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

> AG: Why don't you cool your jets and have a glass of gross muscle8east milk????????


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

AHAHAH Made that bitch slap her own self 

he just redeemed himself


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

roboslap, cT has some good traits I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Be quiet Pubey.

The sea-dwellers will reign supreme.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

It will be a battle for supremacy.

Horse cock vs crossdressers.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

We don't know if it's a crossdresser yet 



> judging from CC's mouth and eyes, it can be guessed that CC is a girl, making her the sixth and final girl to be unveiled.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It will be a battle for supremacy.
> 
> Horse cock vs crossdressers.



Cubey this is the dawn of a new age.

*glasses*

The Age of Aquarius

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

More like... Testicles.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

CAHOOOOOOOOTS!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, the color spectrum makes sense. Green is neutral, brown is bad, blue is aristocracy, purple is King.



And apparently, CT is just Daniel Radclife gone robot pimp



hurr durr huge bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

cC is probably a princess or something then. Definitely troll royalty.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

The troll shit is fun but I wish Hussie'd hurry up with it. He hasn't even introduced gA yet and she was one of the first trolls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> The troll shit is fun but I wish Hussie'd hurry up with it. He hasn't even introduced gA yet and she was one of the first trolls.



Stop complaining Cubey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

So what about gray like Karkat?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

means he's going anonymous because he doesn't give a shit about people's blood.

Probably a yellow or a purple or something


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

*1'M JUST PUTT1NG TH1S OUT H3R3 FOR NO ONE 1N P4RT1CUL4R, CUB3Y.*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

My thought process:

What is that? 
/right click
/view copy image location


>premiere breeding services
Oh?
OH!

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

What am I supposed to be looking at?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2010)

I think Karkat may be in the middle like some green or yellow


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Écureuil fou said:


> What am I supposed to be looking at?



A robot I think. For people who love strong things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a special robot device. Cubey definitely wouldn't be able to use it. But I'm sure he knows someone who could.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Karkat will be in the troll equivalent of lower middle class.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

He's either Lowest or secret Highest class IMO


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

He has no powers, but he has a scythe.


And no musclebeast horse penis on his bed room.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's either Lowest or secret Highest class IMO



I don't really see him as being part of the highest class. That seems too obvious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Betting Karkat's got the same blood as CT. Or Gamzee. Highest land dweller.

Also if you look at the list of names in Trollian, you can see the blood order where AA at the top is the lowest and CC at the bottom is the highest.

Robo slap was also fantastic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Hence secret highest 

Btw, holy fucking sexy


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

aT has the second lowest blood.

Poor aT.

cA has the second highest blood. Which is to be expected.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

More problems in life would be solved if only I could have people be slapped by robots


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

This also means that cT can control aT's legs. I expect hilarious antics in the future.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to see him make Tavros dance


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see him make Tavros dance



That would be great .


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

The whole point of the Red Team and Blue is for the Blue Team (full of traitors and schemers) to try and establish some sort of tyranny based on blood, then Karkat overthrows them and their plans, mirroring communism (sickle - and hammerkind ) except this time the people win.

The end of the world thing probably has something to do with apocalyptic Cold War paranoia


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> The whole point of the Red Team and Blue is for the Blue Team (full of traitors and schemers) to try and establish some sort of tyranny based on blood, then Karkat overthrows them and their plans, mirroring communism (sickle - and hammerkind ) except this time the people win.
> 
> The end of the world thing probably has something to do with apocalyptic Cold War paranoia



Wrong Cubey.

The sea-dwellers will reign supreme. The End.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

The two teams is bullshit anyway.



> CG: OF COURSE IT WAS A NASTY GIANT 12X PROTOTYPED BLACK KING THAT TOOK FOREVER TO KILL, JUST BARELY IN TIME BEFORE THE BIGGEST METEORS CAME, BUT STILL.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

IN SOVIET  ALTERNIA FAIL CUBES YOU!


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Wrong Cubey.
> 
> The sea-dwellers will reign supreme. The End.



Sea-Dwellers for the win


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Wrong Cubey.
> 
> The sea-dwellers will reign supreme. The End.



What they don't realize is their "sea" is just horse jizz.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> What they don't realize is their "sea" is just horse jizz.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Sea-Dwellers for the win



Dat nautical aristocracy 



Cubey said:


> What they don't realize is their "sea" is just horse jizz.



Cubey go make me a sandwhich. As a member of the higher caste I demand you.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

As I recall, my blood >>>>>> your filth.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Bring me a faygo while you're at it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> As I recall, my blood >>>>>> your filth.



This is how the caste goes Cubes.

cC>cA>tC>cT>aG

I am your superior, get over it.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

No it doesnt. I win.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey failing reading comprehension


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2010)

horsecock can't beat anything


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Dat nautical aristocracy



:underwater brofist: 



Cubey said:


> As I recall, my blood >>>>>> your filth.



Shut up peasant.



Platinum said:


> This is how the caste goes Cubes.
> 
> cC>cA>tC>cT>aG
> 
> I am your superior, get over it.



I am everyone's superior


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Gonna teach us 'true pain', Cubey?


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

No but cT probably can.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

*BLUH BLUH HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 13, 2010)

Mayors are so much better than kings or aristocrats.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

*I Must Inquire Why Does CT Act So Uncouthly He Does Not Deserve The Attitude He Displays What With His Persistent Fetish Of Animal Painting Of A Sexual Most Commonly Phallic Nature*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey y0ur acti0ns c0ntinue t0 pr0ve the many pr0blems inherent within the Alternian caste system. If there is 0ne thing that I have n0t l0st interest in even in death it is at finding hum0r in y0ur pathetic antics.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

zenieth said:


> *I Must Inquire Why Does CT Act So Uncouthly He Does Not Deserve The Attitude He Displays What With His Persistent Fetish Of Animal Painting Of A Sexual Most Commonly Phallic Nature*





Zoidberg said:


> Cubey y0ur acti0ns c0ntinue t0 pr0ve the many pr0blems inherent within the Alternian caste system. If there is 0ne thing that I have n0t l0st interest in even in death it is at finding hum0r in y0ur pathetic antics.


*TL;DR, BLUH BLUH HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Jul 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, at least we know he's not into horses.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey, getting worse by the day


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

maybe he's bi?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey, you know that's your new avatar, right?


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

*D --> Do not try and feign nonchalance Karkat

D --> You gutter filth*


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2010)

So Cubey is now into necro and beastiality


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Admittedly that is both hilarious and disturbing.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

It's like that sonic talk was foreshadowing.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

*D --> This changes abso100tely nothing for my b100d is still far more pure than yours*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey how do you feel now ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I used to feel flattered when s0me0ne builds me a r0b0t b0dy. 

N0w I feel disturbed.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

We have found Cubey's new avatar.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

*D --> The only thing I feel is a strange fluttering of some sort of alien concept that would function as a blood pump for bodies*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey x Zoidberg? What is this I dont even


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2010)

*Lets Count Cubeys Fetishes He Has An Adoration of Strong Equine Phallic Pictures He Has An Obsession With Being ordered And Controlled Most Undoubtedly Proving Masochism And The Final Unveiling Shows He Is a Cyborg-Necrophiliac Surely Blue Blood Is A Disturbing Color To Have Circulating Ones Veins*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

But cool, she'll have a vessel for her spirit once the game is over. Because it seems likely after the game finishes, sprites cease to exist.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

Cubey x CD
Cubey x TV
Cubey x Zoidberg

All possible OTPs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

How will offering Aradia a robot body even help them usurp power from her?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> How will offering Aradia a robot body even help them usurp power from her?



Because cT can control the robots he builds.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> How will offering Aradia a robot body even help them usurp power from her?


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

*D --> Try thinking for once ecto-imbecile*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, right


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2010)

St0p being s0 tsundere Cubey


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

We need a troll giogio.


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

*D --> I dont acknowledge your st001pid Japanese lingo

D --> If Japanese was some sort of thing whose existence I were aware of*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

zenieth said:


> We need a troll giogio.


On               it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone have the original before it was resized?


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

That's the size it came in originally but you can use this


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

super classic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

Silence breaker.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't lie Cubey, you just wanted to post so you could stare at your set again.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

Tv, you should work on implementing cubey's new avatar.


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

I had another post like 3 spots above, you know


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I had another post like 3 spots above, you know


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

cubey should be banned from using that smiley.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

That is an excellent smiley.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

No updates 20th-27th


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No updates 20th-27th



It'll be one painful week.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No updates 20th-27th


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

That's for sure 

Also, I see you GG.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm supporting this series through set dedication nao.

I see you guys have claimed characters and whatnot, so I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

We're doing trolls now so its cool.

Though as soon as we get a cool new Hero Mode John, I'm switching to that.


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2010)

Tavros the best.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No updates 20th-27th


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No updates 20th-27th


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

On the brightside the next music album which is full of tunes for the trolls is almost finished.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2010)

I really want to hear Gamzee's right now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh is it going to be an album like MCs with character songs?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

but there hasn't even been an  for them yet


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

Most of the songs in album five weren't in  pages either.

Same with the Midnight Crew album.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah but...
there were at least some hits
like Black and Three in the Morning
they gotta have at least one in the story


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

I have no imagination. 
I predict an  right before the week off
or right after
one of those


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

So which bestiality and necrophiliac equivalent of a blow up doll.

Centaurus Testicle is like Bella from Twilight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

The art team have told us multiple times that they ARE working on something.

No idea when it will happen tho


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

*checks MSPA*
asdfadfasdasf
updooted


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow Cubey, way to fuck everything up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

CUB3Y, FUCK, TH1S 1S WHY W3 C4N'T H4V3 N1C3 TH1NGS!


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

has anyone claimed Vriska for a set character yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

The Zodiac has been called.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

> Zodiac of Trolldom
> Aka: THE REASON WHY TROLLS ARE AWESOME AND YOU CAN'T BE ONE! EXCEPT FOR CUBEY. KILL HIM AND GET HIS SPOT!
> 
> aA: Zoidberg
> ...



OBD wiki


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

I need new tC pages so I can make a new set of him.

So that eventually we can all set up at the same time.

I think I should make CD's sometime soon, CD what pages do you want.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

I was wondering what impossibly huge fuck up could possibly kill a giant lusus spider the size of Shelob.


I mean, seriously.

all you had to do was not activate the doomsday cascader guarded by the psycho unsympathetic bitch lord who can't role a dice to save her life.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 14, 2010)

Wouldn't her shitty luck with dice make her roll a five trillion seeing as it would utterly annihilate her Lusus as that would be bad luck for her?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

No. Don't be stupid. It's all cubey's fault for being jealous of a metal dildo oggling his dead love intrest's blow up doll into his musclebeast homoerotica covored wall.


God, I think that sentence just sent me into diabetic grossness shock


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I need new tC pages so I can make a new set of him.
> 
> So that eventually we can all set up at the same time.
> 
> I think I should make CD's sometime soon, CD what pages do you want.



any page will be fine

make it after KR Spirits' time is over though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Gabies said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH



hahahahaha

WHAT A TOOL


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

a tool who fucks other tools


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2010)

mai waifu**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

he's a closet otaku


----------



## Abigail (Jul 14, 2010)

It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

I bet he supports Proposition Infinity  

hot necrobophile action 

flesh on steel has never been so good


----------



## Abigail (Jul 14, 2010)

Throw in Bestiality and the need to be dominated and you're pretty much there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Abigail said:
			
		

> So, making a list.
> 
> He loves
> 
> ...



it's quite the list


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's quite the list



can't forget BEING STRONG either


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

he just loves to rip on those robots


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> can't forget BEING STRONG either



not to mention black wifebeaters and women's stockings.


----------



## gabies (Jul 14, 2010)

cubey has anger problems


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking at those images, I'dd say anger is the least of his problems


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Proposition Infinity


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

We most stop it. For the children


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nZ6ABV_Q9qU[/YOUTUBE]

perfect track for an extended view of THE RECKONING in action

if we ever get that, that is


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Proposition Infinity



I for one think robosexuality is immoral


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I for one think robosexuality is immoral



cue the gathering storm clouds


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

/Listening to Vol 5 as I work out at the gym.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> /Listening to Vol 5 as I work out at the gym.



You love being strong, don't you


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

So which troll do you guys think will be focused on next?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha oh you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> /Listening to Vol 5 as I work out at the gym.



I to that on the bike. I love the electro and the surround effect in some of the songs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

if he's Stronger, then I am Strongest


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

I listen to volume 5 when I walk to the store or to the park.

It's like a habit of mine.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember listening to Black over and over again


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2010)

liquid negrocity


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Also the blue bloods are like the sith. They always betray each other


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> liquid negrocity



that too



Platinum said:


> Also the blue bloods are like the sith. They always betray each other



at least Anakin in his lowest point never made a literal fuck-toy machine 

though he is more machine than man


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

There's actually an interesting greek story about a man who begs to Aphrodite to bring a statue he made to life. With all the zodiak mithos there could be something there.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's not a machine she's his waifu

don't talk smack about a mans waifu


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

waifu machine

there, I found a middle ground


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> There's actually an interesting greek story about a man who begs to Aphrodite to bring a statue he made to life. With all the zodiak mithos there could be something there.


Oh I loved that story! More like there was an artist who all the women of the village wanted to get married and not be a single ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

So they prayed to Aphrodite to get him to.

And she comes visiting him and he's like lol okay but first I want to finish one more statue. And of you at that. So she poses for him as he makes a statue of her.

And she then ultimately brings the statue to life to be his waifu.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

a touching story of love


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

The Greek Gods were dicks.

Most of the time they either made you roll a rock up a hill for eternity or turned you into a spider or some shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Zeus fucked pretty much anything on two legs


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

It broke. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Zeus fucked pretty much anything on two legs



He fucked chicks as a man, he fucked chicks when he was a goose. It didn't make a difference to Zues.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

did.. cT just fucked up fucking up and wound up fucking up anyway, killing his musclebeast in the process?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Well that killed 2 Lusii with one robot


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh god no !!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

what a goddamn fuckup


----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Oh god no !!!!!!!



I lol'd with that


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

God damn it Cubey. Why do you have to do this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

That's like Sakura level of fail.


Hope you enjoy your robot whore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

now where will he get his quality milk


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hope you enjoy your robot whore.



she'll break too


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> she'll break too



Suddenly I have an idea of what killed her the first time around.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahaha

I laughed at that more than I should


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ygQvB6OjHOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

I warned you about the wifebeater bro, I warned you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Cubey's troll. The worst troll.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

the Rider community frowns upon his antics


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

At least Tavros has attention deficit disorder, a disability, while his lusus was tiny, and they were low chaste

Cubey's troll single handedly wiped out the hugest and the strongest aristocratic and most insane lusi in Alternia ever shown


Because of his psychopathic necrophilia


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Even if defense wasn't an offensive term in troll culture, I don't think his actions could have any.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

This is why robosexuality should be outlawed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

think of the lusus


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

hey, do you figure if nepeta had ignored cT and logged on to the medium earlier with the red team, her lusus would have avoided the cave-in?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

The lusus will not have died in vain.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

What is the plural of lusus anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

I like Lussi.
Like Lucite.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to see if he fucks up even further 

all of this holds some twisted entertainment for me


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

cT's fucking awesome
he's srsly one of my top 3 trolls atm
he's got almost every deep seeded emotional problem there is
all that's missing is OCD and excessive crying
I bet he cries at some point, like rly hard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

shit said:


> I bet he cries at some point, like rly hard



I wait anxiously for this moment


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

cT's fuckups amuse me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I wait anxiously for this moment



That needs to be the next flash animation.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> cT's fuckups amuse me.



he's like a big pile of the worst humanity has to offer


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

So, CT's contributions so far.

Keeping Nepeta out of an eventfull LARPing session where she could have probably bitchslapped that huge Vriska bitch for trying to get Tavros off a cliff
Keeping Nepeta out of a game that could have eventually saved her lusus
Restoring Vriska's right arm
Having Tavro's legs sawed off in his sleep.
Building a robot sex doll of her dead love intrest
building a shity cascader that not only kills the most powerfull lusus in the game, it also kills his. By malfunctioning even though it was aimed at them
Fails at archery
Succeeds at introducing us to the world of horse cock
Succeeds at introducing us to the world of black wife beater, emo girl stockings with his shorts and Keanu reeves hair cuts from the seventies.
Likes to be subdued by Gamzee
Likes Musclebeast Shemale centaur foamy toped milk
loves being strong
Has missing teeth and a broken horn
Intends to double cross everyone.
Has superiority complex when it comes to cussing but likes to abuse the % symbol
Refuses to haul ass and engage the Earth kids.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

he's a mentally unstable otaku with superstrength


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So, CT's contributions so far.
> 
> Keeping Nepeta out of an eventfull LARPing session where she could have probably bitchslapped that huge Vriska bitch for trying to get Tavros off a cliff
> Keeping Nepeta out of a game that could have eventually saved her lusus
> ...



I stand correct. Not bella swann.
 Stuck up, anti social, fuck up, horny for furies and dead people, likes foamy hot milk and dresses up like a goth slut with teeth problem that needs to simply have a thumb put in the anus in order to settle down

I need to correct myself. CT is in fact, the non unionized troll version Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Some members on a forum have changed there name to fit there sets. Even a fan of Equius as well.

Meanwhile I literally reached out my hand to save Author.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

He's in a better place now.

Much better.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

In soft peach heaven.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow Cubey actually looks slightly badass.



And fucking lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

Aradia's lying through her teeth. Even as a ghost, this weirds her out.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a big fan of HS fanart.

I really hope somone makes a fangame though, with being able to hook up and play the general session of the game. Played in the same style as that Dave minigame someone made and the part where you play as Jon. Bosses could be in STRIFE mode(or all random battles). They already have a HS'ify-yourself-maker, so my body is ready anytime.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Not a big fan of HS fanart.
> 
> I really hope somone makes a fangame though, with being able to hook up and play the general session of the game. Played in the same style as that Dave minigame someone made and the part where you play as Jon. Bosses could be in STRIFE mode(or all random battles). They already have a HS'ify-yourself-maker, so my body is ready anytime.


You mean making a generic game session where if it wasn't fucked up?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah. Make your character, play Sburb. 

Should that happen, we should all team up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

The problem with making it multiplayer is the time lag for any more than a couple players of cool, can I play yet? No player XXXX hasn't entered the medium yet. Wait your turn. FUUCK!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably the biggest hassle in creating any game like that would be Alchemy. You'd literally have to have stored every item you could possibly create in the house and surrounding areas.

Like every item you'd need to have on file of what would happen if you and/or'd it with another item. And what'd happen if the resulting item was and/or'd with another item. And so on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Further, you'd need to have sprites stored of all the imps and things that'd result from every single possible prototyping you could ever do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder if Terezi's hologlasses are based on the eyePhone


----------



## Magic (Jul 14, 2010)

I just started the troll arc thingy. Hahaha this miracle dude is cracking me up.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2010)

I think a HS cartoon adaptation would come off better than a video game. They intentionally make the schematics of the game way too cumbersome. It's like watching someone else play a really complicated game and trying to get good with it, and it's fun for you cuz you don't have to think about all the horseshit.
That's why I hope MSPA blows up to a point where they'll make an animated series adaptation of it. The only thing that would gum up the works is implementing the player-command style of narrative.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

> carcinoGenetecist says:
> BLUH BLUH I WANT TO SUCK GIANT HORSE COCKS



Cubey isn't alone anymore 

aka: we now have an MSPA msn group, so throw me or Nima a line if you want in.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

*I WAS PARODYING EQUIUS YOU HUGE RETARD*


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2010)

oh shit she can see


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Vriska is just the biggest bitch I swear


----------



## gabies (Jul 15, 2010)

NEPETA FANART 

and holy shit, terezis eyes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Gabies what's your MSN so I can add you to the MSPA msn group


----------



## gabies (Jul 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gabies what's your MSN so I can add you to the MSPA msn group



jackiechan180@hotmail.com


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2010)

Troll Indiana Jones


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Her Lusus is so adorable.

I mad at Vriska.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2010)

There's an MSPA Msn?

Why was I not informed!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Only made it today.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2010)

Sign me up then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Terezi, keeps the pimp cane strong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope we get CA/CC soon


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Terezi looks pretty cute without the glasses.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Not a big fan of HS fanart.
> 
> I really hope somone makes a fangame though, with being able to hook up and play the general session of the game. Played in the same style as that Dave minigame someone made and the part where you play as Jon. Bosses could be in STRIFE mode(or all random battles). They already have a HS'ify-yourself-maker, so my body is ready anytime.



if such a game existed, I'd probably be a prick and kill everything and conquer shit

much like I do in GalCiv and KOTOR


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

got blaze to read mspa.
I'm a jolly good fellow.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

Abigail, Quel, and myself got half the OBD Convo to read it 

we're the best


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2010)

I got someone on another forum to read it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2010)

I made this thread.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> got blaze to read mspa.
> I'm a jolly good fellow.


 It was your and TVs set that got me interested.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Blaze said:


> It was your and TVs set that got me interested.



quiet you, take cred away from me and you won't have cake.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Abigail, Quel, and myself got half the OBD Convo to read it
> 
> we're the best



and to think all of it was because TV mistook my euclid set for something else


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

life is funny like that

that Euclid set was damn cool though


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 15, 2010)

hell yeah friend

it's because KC Green is so cool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

Cubey said:


> cT is so awesome  He seems like Darkseid from DC.



yeah, if Darkseid was into making robotic sex toys for himself  

not even 'gets mugged by thugs' or 'falls down stairs' Darkseid stooped that low, unless I forgot something  

so many posts that are hilarious in retrospect... 

this is just something I can't let go of


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Most people I talk to say it looks boring/not interested. Fucking douches.

Also, Homestuck has taken over /v/(that is to say, /tr/), and it is brilliant. Hurry before the 404.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Cubey said:


> asdfasdf
> 
> Fine  But I cant take Tavros since Abigail has him, and all other trolls are called. I just want to be cT


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Cubey comes out of the closet.

*EDIT:* Nvm, old post.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

it's one of those things where you look back on and just laugh


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder how much more real shit will get by the end.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

I'dd say so real it'll fall of your keyboard on every moment in time ever.

By the end of the series we will have found out that it was due a materialization of real shit on every point of the space time continum of real earth that caused the primordial ooze and each of our individual births.

Shit will get so real Homestuck should be reading us.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

it gets so real that it becomes real

imagine that


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

So real like Jumanji.

I'd need a new washing machine for my pants then.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd start a group if that were the case 

with just five people 

we'll call ourselves The Five Suns


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

The Five Suns:

"Look! The East is burning red!"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

if we had our way, it would literally be burning red 

exploit the system as much as possible will be our creed


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2010)

Players of the undefeated of Sburb

Blind them with redness.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

Total, Complete Domination of SBURB is the goal  

we'll play SBURB like we play our GalCiv and KOTOR

cunningly and brutally


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

heh


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Players of the undefeated of Sburb
> 
> Blind them with redness.



and hidden layer of blueness depending on wether or not our enemies have double vision


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Also, Aridia's weapon is whip kind. Can CT be any more of a sado mazochist?



> The package from your pen-pal appears again. You've been wondering when it was going to show up. It has been months since you last worked on it!



I think Lord English has been screwing with Jade's time line.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2010)

NF should have a MSPA group 



Sunuvmann said:


> I made this thread.



 Best response.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2010)

THE MAN IN WHITE IS BACK!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

So

12 trolls

Equius- Super Strength
Tavros- Zoopathy
Aradia - Ecto-Control
Teerezei - Enhanced Senses
Vriska - Telemotor Control (Sugestion)
Gamzee- Miracles
Sollux- Eye beams, Telekinesis
Nepeta - Agility? Wolverine powers?
Virgo- Chainsaw. That's a fucking power allright.

Karkarat- None :rofl

It seems the higher you go up the food chain the better your powers get.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2010)

Take that bitch!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah but if the feelings of guilt are what percepitate Vriska's part on what ends up inevitably killing all the trolls, then cT is gonna have a serious contestant for incarnation of failure.


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2010)

Karkat's power is super anger


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2010)

Did we just get a soulfuck feat? Aradia might become OBD-applicable soon


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 15, 2010)

It is difficult being the mayor.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait, is the white text man not Lord English then? Or is Lord English not the demon?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2010)

At this point they most likely are all one and the same. Either that or it's the 13th Troll (speculated atm)


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 15, 2010)

The thing is the white text referred to its master. So if Lord English is the demon, he wouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2010)

Or there's a demon above Lord English.

Lord English is but the Fluthlu to the demons DMK


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2010)

That's what I was kinda thinking.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 15, 2010)

Sheesh, if Lord English can only be killed though a few exploits in space-time, how tough would this demon have to be?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2010)

> AA: but it was my fault
> AA: i was distracted when i c0uld have helped him
> GC: 1 W4S TOO
> GC: W3 W3R3 BOTH D1STR4CT3D BY TH3 S4M3 TH1NG
> ...





> AG: Oh really, well you seemed pretty excited a8out killing Tavros too.
> AG: And you even helped! So I guess that is how you work after all.
> Not really.
> *All I did was stand somewhere for a few minutes.
> ...



So this makes me think the mysterious man in white is either Snowman or the 13th Troll. I say the 13th Troll because the Trolls' BQ doesn't get exiled and become Snowman till after the Sburb session, when Alternia's a desolate land. And the Trolls seem to know him/her/it somewhat already, and aren't surprised by it, so that points to it being a new troll


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Regardless, something BIG is gonna happen.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

*OH TROLLGOD WHAT HAVE I DONE?!*

psychic gf ftw


----------



## gabies (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

That was just fucking cold.

HUGE BITCH status just went up a notch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol Sollux = Cyclops
I guess that'd make Aradia Phoenix


----------



## geG (Jul 16, 2010)

I just love killin trolls!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

IRREDEEMABLE FUCKING BITCH WHORE.gif


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

Cubey said:


> So this makes me think the mysterious man in white is either Snowman or the 13th Troll. I say the 13th Troll because the Trolls' BQ doesn't get exiled and become Snowman till after the Sburb session, when Alternia's a desolate land. And the Trolls seem to know him/her/it somewhat already, and aren't surprised by it, so that points to it being a new troll


if it's a 13th troll, I can call set dibs on him?


Sunuvmann said:


> Lol Sollux = Cyclops
> I guess that'd make Aradia Phoenix



If I had to relate Aradia to an X-character, it'd be Selene, the Black Queen
she has death rising powers and can talk to the dead IIRC


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

*1 W4RN3D YOU 4BOUT TH4T HUG3 B1TCH 4R4D14, 1 W4RN3D YOU!*​


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, that *bitch.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Found the gif I was after.

Posting it when she fucks over Terezi because I am already preparing to rage like a friend on that day.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

She's a huge unredeemable stupid bitch


But, blunt and bland as she might be, for a moment there, I thought she had style.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a psychic girlfriend.

Cubey has horse cock.

Everyone else is a ronery ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

*NOT REALLY

TEREZI AND I HAVE KINDA A LOVE/HATE THING GOING ON.*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2010)

am I going to have some pun material again

stay tuned people


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> *NOT REALLY
> 
> TEREZI AND I HAVE KINDA A LOVE/HATE THING GOING ON.*


pfft yeah you wii2h



Crimson Dragoon said:


> am I going to have some pun material again
> 
> stay tuned people


CD on the guitar, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I have a psychic girlfriend.
> 
> Cubey has horse cock.
> 
> Everyone else is a ronery ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I have his Tirany.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 16, 2010)

UPDATE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bec is Earth's first guardian, I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Homestuck now has two nigh-omnipotents. Very nice


----------



## Pipe (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Not LE. But the cueball.

Anyways, OBDfags, how does this affect HS? Especially with the "omnipresent" Lord English.

Also



TWF said:


> Movie Wars pissed me off, Begins Night was just okay.
> 
> Also lol at AR Riders and Momotaros/Sword-Form Den-O, it says something when you don't need an AR Rider incarnation for Den-O to know it sucks that bad.





Stroev said:


> Well, momotaros pretty much _is_ sword form. Ryotaro was simply a host.
> 
> All a ruse. A distaction, if you will.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Every planet that has intelligent life on it has a nigh omnipotent guardian.

That's a lot of nigh-omnipotents.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck now has two nigh-omnipotents. Very nice



I can't wait to make spite threads in the OBD


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I can't wait to make spite threads in the OBD



Spite threads are a must.

Actually counting Lord English that is three nigh omnipotents.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Lord English

LORD ENGLISH


----------



## geG (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder how these guys are going to fit into the story considering Jack will supposedly be the final boss.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Jack might be the next to last boss, or major saga boss. Like Freiza, Tuco in Breaking Bad, Darin in Fire Emblem, Lance is Pokemon Gold/Silver(in contrast to the true final trainer), Porkey in Mother 3, et al.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 16, 2010)

suddenly DMK as the final boss


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

I really wonder who will be the final villain as it is a toss up between Jack and English.

Since Jack is already an ace I don't really know how he could get another power up (Royal Straight Flush perhaps?)

He can't really be the final villain currently if Bro is an even match for him.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

UNLESS

The trolls' Black King/Queen ring is stolen by Jack(somehow, maybe one of the troll kids have it like John does). Then his 4way prototyped ring is stacked onto that. 16 ring powerup. 

He'll go from psuedo life wiper/continent level threat to planetary. Or galactic. 

With How Do I Live as the final boss theme. for John. Beatdown for Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

I bet Jack will be defeated by the end of Act 5.

If not that.

Doc Scratch, lol this world's Bec

I wonder how he came into being to have a giant cue ball for a head.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

So does this mean that the rest of the Felt are alive(if they are different in Jack's universe)?

Already asked before, but I don't think anyone put in their two cents. : angryFiestaacedick :


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

Well my thoughts are Felt are natives of that green planet/moon there.

They probably didn't have those time powers but were imbued with them by Doc I guess.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

so I was looking back on some old shit awhile ago, specifically the part where my sig is from, and I remembered having this quesiton:

do you guys think the guy who stole the Meow Codebook from Dave was Diamond from the Midnight Crew? I always thought he looked exactly like him, tho it could very well be just b/c all those darkies look alike (totally not a racist statement)


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2010)

^He was, actually. His name in John's session is Draconian Dignitary


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

that would be so coooooooooool
I predict super powered Midnight Crew as the final bosses


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 16, 2010)

We already knew that Sovereign Slayer, Draconian Dignitary, Courtyard Droll, and Hegemonic Brute matched up with Spades Slick, Diamonds Droog, Clubs Deuce, and Hearts Boxcars. But Hegemonic Brute is already dead, and DD may be working for Lord English.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

oh fuck I didn't put that together 
I'm gonna have to go search for them now

hmm... they're probably alternate world versions of the Crew tho
the real Crew shouldn't be dead as they were just punched around time
except for Spades of course who was left talking to a troll
which troll was that, btw?

anyway, maybe the real Crew will come back in the end and usurp power somehow
all the alternate world versions of the Midnight Crew facing off with each other, and the ones from the Intermission emerging victorious
nice fanfiction bro
but it could happen, and I'll hope for it since I made it up just now


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 16, 2010)

SS was talking to cG. And yeah, the Midnight crew is the versions of those characters from the Troll game session. It's all explained here:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

That better be Chekov's Gun he has holstered there.



Geg said:


> I wonder how these guys are going to fit into the story considering Jack will supposedly be the final boss.



Jade will prototype her Sprite with Bec, giving Jack First-Guardian Powers and Knowledge.

Jack vs LE.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Also new donation page.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2010)

hahaha, that's fantastic


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

That is just great.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 16, 2010)

Travos is just so awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> suddenly DMK as the final boss


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

> Neither the omnipotent kind, nor the ordinary kind who raise kids in houses. It's a universal law of reality


John's dad is a god?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

shit said:


> John's dad is a god?



No. He was just mentioning the other guardians, not all the guardians are nigh omnipotent.

But still Vriska almost outmaneuvering a nigh omniscient is pretty impressive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

If she outmaneuvers the cue ball, she'll still be a huge bitch, but she'll have my respect for it


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> No. He was just mentioning the other guardians, not all the guardians are nigh omnipotent.



John's dad's the only one who didn't have a paradox birth tho IIRC
so I figured it could only be talking about him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

Terezi fuck yeah!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Terezi is just about to outmanoeuvre Doc AND Vriska.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

How does he IM on a typewriter ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Omnipotence.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2010)

Notice there are two versions of Skaia/whatever the world is.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Notice there are two versions of Skaia/whatever the world is.



Good catch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

One of which is at three degrees of complexity (Karkat-Terezei-Gamzee) and the other two (Equius(?)-Aradia).


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2010)

Aw sPOILERs


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Aw sPOILERs



I WARNED YOU ABOUT SPOILERS BRO!!!

I TOLD YOU DOG!


----------



## gabies (Jul 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That is just great.



this further proves that cubey isnt worthy for tavros


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

update


TEREZEI DON'T DO IT! WE NEED THAT HUGE STUPID BITCH!




CURSE YOUR BRILLIANT SENSE OF JUSTICE AS YOUR MASTER STROKES OF FRIDGE BRILLIANCE


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't ever stop trolling terezi, ever.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Terezi makes justice an art form.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2010)

Hate the spider bitch, such a tool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

> Necessary pockets of void meant to effectuate outcomes I've foreseen and which will require my influence.
> Each dark pocket, in time, will be filled.
> But I wonder why I waste this nuance on you.



oooooh fridge brilliancy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2010)

Any of you KCers and can review my strategy and help me out?


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah dude reply to my pm I have more to say about it. Plus I have to explain the gay metagaming rule we have.


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I WARNED YOU ABOUT SPOILERS BRO!!!
> 
> I TOLD YOU DOG!



IT KEEPS


----------



## gabies (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Tell me when voting comes up, Sunny.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

> These things are stupid and useless!
> 
> When the MAGIC 8 BALL isn't being frustratingly ambiguous, its forecast is always wrong! You have tested it numerous times with certain facts you know to be true. This is its reply when you ask if it is your friend John's birthday today. See? Stupid!
> 
> You guess maybe it could be used as a reverse-prediction device, and always trust the opposite of what it says. But that seems dumb to you. And anyway, the thing gives you a bad vibe. You might consider smashing it, but you are a little superstitious about whatever ominous consequences that might have, even if the occult talisman in question is a cheap piece of garbage.





> The MAGIC CUE BALL on the other hand is said to make predictions with alarming precision and specificity. Unfortunately it lacks a portal on its surface that allows you to view the prediction.
> 
> You put both of these pieces of junk back in the box.



HOLY SHIT JADE, HOW DID YOU GET YOUR HANDS ON THAT?


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2010)

And the 8 ball says not exactly because John wasn't really "born"


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2010)

spider bitch is totally about to get revenge tho
I predict spider acid in the eyes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think Hussie is going to get to the sea dwellers before he goes away for a week.

That will make me a sad platinum.

But damn justice was served on the huge bitch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

shit said:


> spider bitch is totally about to get revenge tho
> I predict spider acid in the eyes



eye for an eye


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> eye for an eye



More like 2 eyes for 7 eyes .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

super senses in exchange for no depth perception


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't think Hussie is going to get to the sea dwellers before he goes away for a week.
> 
> That will make me a sad platinum.
> 
> But damn justice was served on the huge bitch.



I hope he at least finally gets around to formally introducing gA.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gabies (Jul 17, 2010)

BLUH BLUH EXPLODED BITCH


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

she was blown away by the experience


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd expect having a bomb explode in your face would really blow


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

you could say she had an eyeful of it 

she was disarmed by the suddenness of it all


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 17, 2010)

honestly I felt the whole thing was ridicuelous


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought the whole thing was a blast


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I can't wait to make spite threads in the OBD



Quelsatron why the fuck are you sealed? 



Taurus Versant said:


> Jade will prototype her Sprite with Bec, giving Jack First-Guardian Powers and Knowledge.
> 
> Jack vs LE.



Then every damn foot soldier gets First Guardian powers 



Platinum said:


> But still Vriska almost outmaneuvering a nigh omniscient is pretty impressive.



Only through a fraction of his own powers.



Gabies said:


> this further proves that cubey isnt worthy for tavros



I. Am. The. New. God. All is one in Cubey. This mighty body is my church. When I command your surrender, I speak with three billion voices. When I make a fist to crush your resistance. It is with three billion hands. When I stare into your eyes and shatter your dreams. And break your heart. It is with six billion eyes. Nothing like Cubey has ever come among you; nothing will again. I will take you to a hell without exit or end. And there I will murder your souls! And make you crawl and beg! And die! Die! DIE FOR CUBEY!



Geg said:


> I hope he at least finally gets around to formally introducing gA.



Seriously :taichou


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 17, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Quelsatron why the fuck are you sealed?



That comes with being section banned

which I am

until the 10th

incase you hadn't figured it out when I haven't posted in the OBD for a week and a half


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Which I had not


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

So in totally unrelated news, I notice Cubey's not complaining bout the horse cock anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Vriska was always a handfull, but now that she has discovered a new depth to her perception, I'll say she'll bring the brunt of that experience in mind next time she jumps to conclusions or puts her honey in the wrong T.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

There's nothing to complain about, just dont look at it and you're good.

It's what I do anyways.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Tell me when voting comes up, Sunny.



Best part.

That was so satisfying to watch, seriously. Terezi the best.\

Also Andrew said as much that we wouldn't be seeing the sea dwellers before his week break.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> So in totally unrelated news, I notice Cubey's not complaining bout the horse cock anymore.



he's accepted what he is


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

The closer Sunuvmann gets to winning that tournament, the closer the forums get to excellence.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

we must have Courage and Faith


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Waiting for a guy on co to put up Whistles /he's buying it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

With great forum will also come great responsibility. The MSPA forum may induce the raigen effect on a massive scale.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

We will be strong. We will persevere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

My _Projects of Andrew Hussie_ post is coming along swimmingly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll need some srs luck and my opponent severely underestimating me to make it through round 2 since he seems like a KC pro.

It may be up to BlackSmoke to win us that forum.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Also bribing the winners to make an MSPA subforum :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

the plan is in motion

the gears are turning and schemes are abound


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'll need some srs luck and my opponent severely underestimating me to make it through round 2 since he seems like a KC pro.
> 
> It may be up to BlackSmoke to win us that forum.



Post a link and the Zodiak will preservere for you


Although do be aware that if with great forum comes great wankers, I will have to crusade against us.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

Soon as the MSPA forum is made, I'm making a Deliriously Biznasty Strict Beats thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Good man   .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Post a link and the Zodiak will preservere for you
> 
> 
> Although do be aware that if with great forum comes great wankers, I will have to crusade against us.


I can't since its mods who do the voting 

Also you guys can't view the forum since its only members who are in the contest.

Reznor gave me group leader permissions so I could let you guys in but its only the mods votes that matter and Reznor ultimately makes the decision.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

> GC: D4V3 T3LL M3 WH4T YOUR BLOOD SM3LLS L1K3
> GC: OR 1LL M4K3 4NOTH3R ON3
> GC: 4ND 1 KNOW TH3S3 HURT YOUR F33L1NGS
> GC: >
> ...




Oh Gamzee. I mean Dave



Sunuvmann said:


> I can't since its mods who do the voting
> 
> Also you guys can't view the forum since its only members who are in the contest.
> 
> Reznor gave me group leader permissions so I could let you guys in but its only the mods votes that matter and Reznor ultimately makes the decision.



Sometimes I can pull out moogles like it aint no thang. If you feel like you'dd like me to take a look just say the word


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Dave/Gamzee conversation please Andrew


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

I would give up my left arm for that


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

The best conversation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

so that's what waits for us in the afterlife


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon; said:
			
		

> so that's what waits for us in the afterlife



Actually, ever since I got into college level physics I found out God is in fact an infinitely long tube that exists in a 9th dimension and is five meters and five microns wide.


Yeah, we've prooven God.

Why isn't stuff like this on the news I wonder.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

the real God brawls with dinosaurs


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you expand on this 9-Dimensional God? What does he look like?

Also, Dave/Gamzee would be so fucking ironic. SO IRONIC BRO.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

Cubey, why don't you have robo waifu avatar?


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Dont have Photoshop


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Guy's take a look at this post, tell me if there's any more refining that needs to be done or anything else of Andrew's I've forgotten about (I haven't put the What Pumpkin record label here, or what he's selling at Topatco).


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Projects of Andrew Hussie

MS Paint Adventures*​

The reason we're all here.  is a collection of user-driven (via suggestion box) adventures. There are currently four adventures on the MSPA site.




​

Ironically what we?re looking at right now is the only page in MSPA actually _drawn_ in MS Paint. Jailbreak was originally run on an older site of Hussie?s known as TeamSpecialOlympics (I?ll get to that later). It was run with the rule of ?Take the first suggestion, no matter what?. It shows. That?s not to say it?s not a good read for its own twisted hilarity though. Just that, if you were to try and talk quality wise, it is easily trumped by later adventures. Of course this was the comic where ?What Pumpkin?? began, and for that reason alone, sooner or later it?s worth reading.

Is linked to at one point during Problem Sleuth. Don?t worry about that yet.



The first adventure hosted on the MSPA site, Bard Quest was an experiment in multiple pathway adventures. It was quickly deemed ridiculously annoying to run and abandoned. Also linked to during the run of Problem Sleuth.



3 detectives
365 days
1621 pages
1915 images
142 megabytes
45,000 words
0 sacred urns toppled
0 mystic ruins desecrated
0 hallowed tombs defiled

Okay, now we?re at the real (as in ?Shit just got?) part of MSPA. Problem Sleuth is the massive, magnificent, mind-bending and brain breaking example of why we deserve this section. No taglines, no examples, no preparation, this is where we all should start. Go ahead and give it a read. Come back a better person.

As I?ve mentioned earlier, Problem Sleuth links to both Jailbreak and Bard Quest during its run. Ignore that, you can read them at your leisure.

After finishing, it is advisable to check out the  in the Extras section.

For reference, every link between   and   should be examined. What comes before and after that are Homestuck extras, and would only serve as spoilers.



I said before that Problem Sleuth was the reason we deserved this section. Homestuck is the reason we NEED it. That?s all there is to say on the matter.

Okay, that?s enough MSPA wankage from me right now. Let?s look at some of the other stuff Andrew?s done.

​

This was the website originally run by Andrew and a few friends of his, featuring numerous comics, articles, and so forth. From the link in the title you?ll be able to find your way about.

Special note goes to , a comic featuring a rap/mecha battle tournament, , which tells the tale of the world?s finest circus/clown meat provider and . Don?t click that last link though. Never ever click that link.

Alongside these comics are , wherein he expresses his disdain for kings, critizises the fine arts (NSFW in every sense, seriously do not click around here unless you?re out of sight) and teaches us all how to be funny on the internet.

Andrew also has his own  wherein you will discover the noble stories of soul portraits, horses battling football players and olive garden coupons, a video edits site and a .

He  books (again NSFW) as a part time hobby.

Authors by proxy the  and ,


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Bravo, bravo 

No way we shouldnt get that fucking section.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Cubey, why don't you have robo waifu avatar?





that always fucking cracks me up


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Cubey;33861860 begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33861860FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> Can you expand on this 9-Dimensional God? What does he look like?
> 
> Also, Dave/Gamzee would be so fucking ironic. SO IRONIC BRO.


SKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Can you expand on this 9-Dimensional God? What does he look like?
> 
> .



An infinitely long tube


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

no excuse now cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

good post by zenieth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2010)

Finished submitting my strategy for Round 2.

Now we just have to hope. May the abdrew be with us.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

Faith and Courage


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2010)

2 fucking posts long, holy shit. 

If I don't win this, I'm never KCing again.

I'll quote it for you guys when its made visible Monday.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

You can do it for the Abdrew, Sunny.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

MSPA Forum's got meteors incoming


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2010)

Update. Looks like Equius and Vriska might double-double-cross each other.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2010)

So it looks like the lusus have the same blood color as their respective trolls.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2010)

Cubey, set


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm curious what'd have happened if she rolled musclebeast


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

Awww, is the huge bitch gonna cry


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2010)

Hopefully Vriska will get some character development from here on out that'll make her less of a bluh bluh huge bitch.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

That was actually touching by Vriska standards.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

She's gotta blind Terezi first.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

we had a tyler's van moment for a while there


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

And now cubey fucked up fucking up the huge bitch

How was that even possible' I mean he was making out with robo waifu before, and then he was mourning the dead while his house was falling ontop of her. How did he get the time install the client op and enter the medium?
Vriska was doing all the work for him.
All he had to do was not enter the medium in the nick of time instead of doing important things like mourning your luusus or realizing what huge fuck up punching robots on top of doosmday devices would do
Failing on that level requires effort.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2010)

i cant wait to be a useless piece of shit all day and read all these webcomics


*Spoiler*: __ 



Started reading PS when it was about halfway through I think. So I've been following HS since day one. This is clearly the best (collection of) webcomic(s) out there.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2010)

Dammit I seriously thought Vriska was gonna die for a second. Why did the falling rubble have to disappear


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

He wouldn't kill her off before she's redeemed, then she'd be a one dimensional character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

two dimensional characters.
One dimensional characters are just data.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

> one-dimensional - relating to a single dimension or aspect; having no depth or scope; "a prose statement of fact is unidimensional, its value being measured wholly in terms of its truth"- Mary Sheehan; "a novel with one-dimensional characters"


Her one dimension, huge bitch, bluh bluh


> Two-Dimensional Characters are also called as flat/static/minor characters. It is a minor character in a work of fiction who does not undergo substantial change or growth in the course of a story. It plays a supporting role to the main character.


Most trolls are two dimensional. When Cubey showed his love for Aradia, he gaines a second dimension.

Probably only Karkat and Terezi are three dimensional at the moment. And thats because of their progression in the present timeline.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2010)

Vriska has more to her than just huge bitch bluh bluh. It's already been established that there's more to her than just that, but it's still a big driving part of her personality.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanted Vriska to roll Weasel .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Tavros is pretty three dimensional too.


And I think we can reach this compromise

Vriska is two dimensional
But those dimensions are paralel to a bluh bluh huge bitch factor.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

So what else does she have other than being a huge bitch?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

She's a clever bitch. Funny little bitch too. She's also kind of a victim. A prisoner of that huge monster's whim and wills, having forcefully to live with if. I'm talking of course about of the horsefucker.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

She doesn't live with Equius though, and she isn't a victim. Her cleverness is part of Bluh Bluh Huge Bitch, as are most of the qualities she's portrayed. She's done literally nothing but talk shit and stab people in the back. I've yet to see anything different out of this character.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

Currently at 1.8 dimensions, approaching second.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi I'm the Point  "  "

Hi point, I'm Cubey    ""


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

I want to see cT mourn the death of his humanimal, weeping like a child.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

If cT allready liked drinking lusus milks, musclebeast and death doesn't stop his sexual desires I have no intention of figuring out what the hell is he gonna do to Aurothor.

I've been thinking, what if the trolls are also representative of the guardians? Terezi feels like a total Nanna and cT sometimes inspires me jade's grandfather, what with his tech prowess and inappropriate treatment of deceased beloved ones.

Not to mention that Virgo troll could totally be Rose's mom.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Also, I«m afraid Bec might be a traitor


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think Bec is going to be a traitor. You never know though.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

Bec isn't a traitor, he's against Jack, like Doc's against Spades.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

I think Bec is programmed to be a traitor but because he's a dog, probably Hass' doing targeting Halley, the canine loyalty would override that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Not before doing some horrible shit first.

It would also explain where Jade got her magic cue ball from


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

So, apparently, MTV decided to create a whole 'nother batch of episodes of this series.

DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2010)

So, apparently, MTV decided to create a whole 'nother batch of episodes of this series.

It's fitting.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2010)

Huh.

So, apparently, MTV decided to create a whole 'nother batch of episodes of this series.

So the correct plural is Lusii.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2010)

You are excellent people, Sunny.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

fox network site itself

Oh God I hope she /wrists soon.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

> AA: n0
> AA: y0ure n0t 0n the blue team
> AG: Oh what the fuuuuuuuuck!


this made me rly laugh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

She's mad.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 18, 2010)

I think she might be.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUCK  YOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

I was right 12 troll themes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

lolVriska

Huge Bitch


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

I was reading the booklet on the new album (thx Sunny <3) and "The Thirteenth Hour" is UU's theme
who's UU?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

Supposed thirteenth troll in the MSPA forum due to their being a thirteenth zodiac sign.

99% troll by Radiation.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

The thirteenth hour


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2010)

Imagine Problem Sleuth and Co showing up in Homestuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2010)

Also rep the Oft Viewer, he provided the 3 bonus tracks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Imagine Problem Sleuth and Co showing up in Homestuck



I'm still against this.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah that would be dumb they'd completely own Lord English in seconds.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2010)

back in your hole cubey.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 18, 2010)

fox network site itself

mIrAcLeS mAn


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy shit new album .

Also I can't wait for Karkat's conversation with Vriska should be hilarious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

Karkat's gonna make her beg. And it will be sweet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## God (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunny did you finish all the troll 's?


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah I'm loving this new album. I feel like its 1997 and I'm playing super nintendo on some of these tacks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Sunny did you finish all the troll 's?


Nah, I'll do it during the week break. It'd give me something to do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing to whine at out here, Equius.

Locas


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2010)

The Chronicles of Alternia. Coming soon to the Xbox360.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 19, 2010)

More Trolls, More Fun [Eidolon Orpheus]

Let's try this again, DOWNLOAD IT


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 19, 2010)

oh my god equius is hilarious


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

I laughed during that update.

I laughed a lot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Equius. Indomitable Willpower. That is unless you'd like to dominate it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

CT: D --> Or a towel, I need a towel
CT: D --> Where the fuck are all my fresh towels


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no cubey, the sprite lost it's shemale cow half.

Now it's just a creepy belgian body builder


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an OTP now
AradEqui = love


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Equius fueses the worse of all sexual fetishes.

Submissive Sadomasochistical Shemale Musclebeast Necrophilia for things that run on batteries. Pedo too since Aradia is a minor.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 19, 2010)

it's not pedo if he's underage too, you know


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2010)

oh Quelsatron, you joker

so he likes dead girls that happen to be part frog now

best character to laugh at, ever


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> it's not pedo if he's underage too, you know



That's actually not what the law says. If you're underage and have a nude photo of your underage girlfriends, you're a child porn sex offender for example.

Still. Compared to everything else I think "Pedo" right about now actually sounds healthy.

The only thing missing to Equius is cropophilia. Honestly, I don't think I'd even want his robot prosthesis now, even if I did need em.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That's actually not what the law says. If you're underage and have a nude photo of your underage girlfriends, you're a child porn sex offender for example.
> 
> Still. Compared to everything else I think "Pedo" right about now actually sounds healthy.
> 
> The only thing missing to Equius is cropophilia. Honestly, I don't think I'd even want his robot prosthesis now, even if I did need em.



On the other hand, the law is usually completely batshit insane

And he still lacks some of the more obscure fetishes

like women being transformed into fridges and falling in love with their owners and then being heartbroken when he has sex with some woman and falling on them and murdering them

or "holes"(yes let's just stop there)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> like women being transformed into fridges and falling in love with their owners and then being heartbroken when he has sex with some woman and falling on them and murdering them



I remember you telling me about that


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 19, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I remember you telling me about that



yeah I did

it's pretty hilarious

and creepy

but mostly hilarious


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2010)

fridge waifus


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I'll be, I had not heard about that one. Well Equius kinda wants to turn his bridal to be into a house hold appliance.That should count for something


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)

God Cubey is creepy 

But lol @ Aradia destroying the horse cock with a bath tub.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> God Cubey is creepy



lanetryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)

Hehe Scott Pilgrim MSPA crossover


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2010)

So who wants to go ahead and place bets for Sollux vs Equius, which we all know will happen since they're both out for Aradia's affections?

I'm thinking Equius wipes the floor with him, despite eyebeam powers.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a shot where Sollux says something epic, puts his sunglasses back on and goes *YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*.

I wonder how Vriska will function in the Red team btw.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think Sollux is out for Aradia's afections. I don't think he can even think about her properly.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't think Sollux is out for Aradia's afections. I don't think he can even think about her properly.


Not surprising. Being manipulated into killing your girl friend would be very detrimental to ones psychology.


----------



## gabies (Jul 19, 2010)

sollux vs equis

terezi vs vriska


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2010)

God damn Cubey is a creeper .


----------



## gabies (Jul 19, 2010)

cubey wins the fight by molesting him


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2010)

Also Terezi's theme, Tavros' theme, and cA and cC's themes are awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm creeped out by Aradia's only emotion being her inclination for breaking things.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2010)

shit said:


> So who wants to go ahead and place bets for Sollux vs Equius, which we all know will happen since they're both out for Aradia's affections?
> 
> I'm thinking Equius wipes the floor with him, despite eyebeam powers.



Sollux also needs Mind Honey for them eye lasers


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2010)

surely it would get to that point if/when it goes down
you can't not bring your A game to a fight with Equius

lol Sollu% and Equiiu2
it was destined to go down


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2010)

will it be a rooftop battle


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey sunny do you also happen to have Drawing Dead uploaded?


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2010)

Me vs Stroev for Zoidberg 



Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __







Banhammer said:


> Equius fueses the worse of all sexual fetishes.
> 
> Submissive Sadomasochistical Shemale Musclebeast Necrophilia for things that run on batteries. Pedo too since Aradia is a minor.



S&M and domination aren't that uncommon. Necrophilia is, but at least it isn't guro or vore


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Cubey I have sank in depths of sexual depravity in ways you can only google japanese porn of.
You're not bringing anything new.
Now unless you want to battle wits in the ability of inebriated multi teletuby cosplay furry orgies with medieval torture erotica to the sound of an accelerated nelly furtado/barry white mash up, please do not try to bring extra disturbing fetishes. Because I will pear of anguish you


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Cubey I have sank in depths of sexual depravity in ways you can only google japanese porn of.
> You're not bringing anything new.
> Now unless you want to battle wits in the ability of inebriated multi teletuby cosplay furry orgies with medieval torture erotica to the sound of an accelerated nelly furtado/barry white mash up, please do not try to bring extra disturbing fetishes. Because I will pear of anguish you



That just sounds funny to me in a non-sequitur type of way. But it's still not bad as necrophilia, guro or vore


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2010)

Week of no updates starts tomorrow


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2010)

This update was beautiful. Also I'm a sollux gA type of guy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, that was pretty badass.


----------



## gabies (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2010)

updatted
equius being awesome and putting weak, red blood humans to shame


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2010)

That was decently bad ass.

I hate having to say that.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man, did he just do what it took John 1000 pages to?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2010)

Still likes horsecock.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

> This poses no challenge for you at all.



No challenge at all

nothing all!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn, Equius.

Damn.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

*



CT: D --> It will pose no challenge for me at all
AA: yeah i kn0w

Click to expand...

*




> This poses no challenge for you at all.




Still likes horsecock, but you know what, I'm gonna give him some space though, because if you get that with horsecock, then maybe I shouldn't knock it so godamn fast.


I should knock it, just not so fast.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha oh wow that's some awesome Equius action. Nice.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 19, 2010)

nice image

and what is this cubey being badass?


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

You know it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonna fuck up later though.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe but I get the girl.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah, dead robo chick totally screams awesome.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

Well Sollux is dating a dead girl


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Ignorance of the fact is more justified than knowing and still doing it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ban should like this_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

Well we can all see who wears the pants here :3


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2010)

What can I say, I'm a pimp


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> S&M and domination aren't that uncommon. Necrophilia is, but at least it isn't* guro* or vore



You would expect a medal for that wouldn't you?

Also, it's officially now also Guro.


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh god what they kissed.


----------



## geG (Jul 20, 2010)

> And now that you have all been sufficiently nonplussed... See you in a week!



Oh that AH


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
OH GOD
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

this is a hilarious turn of events


----------



## Pipe (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh Cubey and his love struggles


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

What the fuck?! 

Btw, my match for the contest:


Reznor said:


> 5. Sunny
> Part II Neji
> Part II Kiba
> CE Gaara
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> *Knowledge
> Mine*
> Part II Neji - Knows about all opponents except maybe Darui
> Part II Kiba - Knows about all opponents except maybe Darui + Knowledge of battlefield
> ...





			
				Comedian said:
			
		

> Knowledge:
> They have none on Darui, Obito and practically none on Shizune. They don't know about her Dokugiri. Full on everyone else pretty much.
> 
> I have full knowledge on everyone via Hinata (Neji, Kiba), Gaara and Sakura (Shikamaru)
> ...



His multiple use of quotes are a pain for transcription


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

Me said:
			
		

> Okay, back from seeing Sorcerer's Apprentice, great movie btw.
> 
> **Notes on things I forgot to mention**
> 
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> Oh one mo thing, quite likely Neji would know about Darui because the whole *My name is Hyuuga Neji. Kumo killed my father. Prepare to die.*, it is very plausible he would made a point to have found out about Kumo nin.





The Comedian said:


> actually, scratch that part about obito using a katon to block LoS. its a waste of time.
> 
> my team will just retreat up the side of the cliff, gaara will intercept any projectiles we may receive with his sand, everyone else on my team will cover our retreat with projectiles and ninjutsu if needed. anyone coming our way gets ranton'd or gas'd.
> 
> darui will dislodge the opposite cliffs rocks with ranton asap.



That bout covers it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

What's the big problem? He shoved himself inside  a corner for defense Use Neji's Vacum attack and ridiculous range to deploy all of shizune's poison gas pockets and take out his own team.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

Should have thought of vacuum palming the gas 

But not really anything. More updating you guys. I have more of a shot then I thought I did. Hooray for being underestimated!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann; said:
			
		

> Should have thought of vacuum palming the gas



See, this is why your troll friends are here for.

Also, Gas is particularly dangerous for kiba and akamaru. Be carefull.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't understand any shit from that Sunny but the drawing is a triump card in my opinion


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> See, this is why your troll friends are here for.
> 
> Also, Gas is particularly dangerous for kiba and akamaru. Be carefull.


Aye, thats why I had Gaara fuutoning it away.

Thanks gaiz.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, being on a cliff fucks them up after twelve, because of well, afternoon shaddow.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

The more I see it, the more I find Aradiabot x Equius disturbing


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

then he leaves it like that for a week

oh that Andrew Hussie


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

Cubey

has my ex-girlfriend

the fuck



Sunuvmann I'm a bit iffy about the Futton counter to the fireball, but that's about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I operate under the theory of how a flamethrower works.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

like I said, hilarious turn of events


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, the explosion would make the direction of the "fuel" irrelevant, and you still need to counter the momentum of the fireball.


And why does Gaara have a Katon jutsu? I don't remember it at all


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Stroev; said:
			
		

> Cubey
> 
> has my ex-girlfriend
> 
> ...



not before she ripped her heart out and slapped the shit out of him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

It would siphon off the energy. 

He doesn't. He has an Obito and Gaara. Gaara has fuuton, Obito Katon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Right, that's what I mean, Why does Gaara have a fuuton?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

He does when half bijuu'd apparently


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

But she's not under the influence of the chip anymore. 

Hussie said it's like a date rape sim, but the chick figures it out and reverses the rape.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

IDE/Thry: Hass visited Alternia.

I mean if he can travel between dimensions, intersteller travel must be a piece of cake.

He probably got the robot technology to make Jade's dreambot from there. He also must have nicked one of Doc Scratch's magic cue balls from there as well.

God Hass is bad ass.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

Wait...I'm getting deja vu...I think I may have posted somethinng like this before...


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

lol**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2010)

lol **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

where is Sazabi's screen cap that had me and TWF pozzing him with 'lol'


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2010)

Obvious edit is obvious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

found it


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

lolsazabi


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2010)

This will probably end up canon.
Vriska you bitch...


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2010)

Something for you firefox users...


most of the trolls and all that jazz. I use strider style duh.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh wow they even have Equius.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2010)

Equius is just epic. Despite his weird master slave role fetish and his love for horse cock. Lawlz dude is such a riot.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

This last update, oh god this last update. Hussie literally is the best magnificent bastard.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought you already read it a while ago


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2010)

Btw I don't know if this has been said before, probably so, but isn't it obvious that Bec is to Earth what White Text Guy is to Alternia?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 20, 2010)

Didi said:


> Btw I don't know if this has been said before, probably so, but isn't it obvious that Bec is to Earth what White Text Guy is to Alternia?



Yeah, most people think that Bec is the same as Doc Scratch


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

Strider Style is magnificent.

Also, dat update.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Really wish there was HS themes for chrome.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

Chrome is proving itself to be uncool.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn it, that did not go as I wanted it to, I wanted cT to be further hulmiliated.

And now we wait.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

He'll fuck up, technically he did fuck up. Hussie just likes to troll.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2010)

Didi said:


> Btw I don't know if this has been said before, probably so, but isn't it obvious that Bec is to Earth what White Text Guy is to Alternia?





Pipe said:


> Yeah, most people think that Bec is the same as Doc Scratch



Imagine if Jade got to prototype Bec.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

You would think cT would give the Aradiabot purple blood since he likes being dominated.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah Bec's pretty obviously the First Guardian of Earth.

Jade even has one of the cueballs.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Equius made aradia his class because he wanted someone on equal level so that there'd be the right level of sadism/masochism.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

I still beat Stoev


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Damn it, that did not go as I wanted it to, I wanted cT to be further hulmiliated.
> 
> And now we wait.



it's still really funny though 

partly because it's so unexpected


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone will be treated well by Andrew.

He does not judge.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's still really funny though
> 
> partly because it's so unexpected



Yes but cT succeeding at anything means Cubey succeeds by proxy. And that doesn't sit right with me.

This picture is just great though.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

Give it time, Equius has plenty more chances to completely fuck up.

Though I hope Aradia turns him good. I hate being bad


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

You'll always be bad.

In a different way that is.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

here's something to think on cubey. You're officially zoidberg's bitch.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

The question is, how disturbed are you now, Zoidberg?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

I tried to convince Zoidburg to wear a set with the kiss, but he didn't want it


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I tried to convince Zoidburg to wear a set with the kiss, but he didn't want it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Having cubey on me would be rather disconcerting, I can feel for Zoidberg.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> You'll always be bad.
> 
> In a different way that is.



sickfires.jpg



Taurus Versant said:


> I tried to convince Zoidburg to wear a set with the kiss, but he didn't want it



ldestryoma

I can understand though. But he needs to man up and wear it.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanna see Sollux' reaction.jpg to this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

I made him this though

8 pcs of Ralph Lauren Custom-Fit 1967 Match Polo 1000


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

CUBEY

takiing my troll

iim calliing you out

2hiithead


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Well there's still gA, but shipping me and you isn't on the top of my list of things to do.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Stroev said:


> CUBEY
> 
> takiing my troll
> 
> ...



You can have Vriska .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

that loud biitch?

pfft

but iim not goiing two be 2ome ronery neckbeardtroll all my liife though


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

You could have whichever one of the crossdressing sea-dwellers turns out to be a girl


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

sucked any horsecock lately, cubey? I'm sure your robo-necrophilia-masochism doesn't stop you from participating in your original passion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

I think GA/Sollux was pretty popular before.

Probably still is.

That or Aradia makes both of you her bitch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2010)

TavrosVriska is my OTP.

She uses her robo arm on his robo bone bulge


----------



## gabies (Jul 20, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Oh Cubey and his love struggles


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

shame I didn't save that /fit/ thread.

It went something along the lines of this:

"So does that mean that lame hacker troll is going to end up on /g/?"

*picture of Sollux*
"I have a name."

"What, killyourgirlfriendwithyourstupidtwocolourlasereyes?"

*picture of Sollux with his glasses*
"No it's"

*Sollux puts on glasses*
"You're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

"Yeah."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> You could have whichever one of the crossdressing sea-dwellers turns out to be a girl



Begging for a negging Cubey, don't diss the sea dwellers .



Sunuvmann said:


> TavrosVriska is my OTP.
> 
> She uses her robo arm on his robo bone bulge



That is a cringe worthy mental image.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

cubey2 got a giirl?

Look2 liike ii gotta

2hove 2ome robo hor2ecock iin hii2 mouth when he and ii duke iit out eventually

_YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH_


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> sucked any horsecock lately, cubey? I'm sure your robo-necrophilia-masochism doesn't stop you from participating in your original passion.



All the horsecock has been destroyed by Stroev's girlfriend :ho


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2010)

enjoy your giirly romance whiile it la2t2


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

The only cock Aradia will let near Equius now is her own


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Cause you know, he's her bitch now. Get it cubey? You went from loving being strong to lovingt he idea of Zoidberg making you grovel for bone bulge.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

There is no need to discuss pairings. Because we all know that at the end of Homestuck Tavros will have all the girls as part of his troll harem.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

This is true


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah let's get off of pairing and discuss how awesome Gamzee is. friend got me into faygo, shit so delicious I'm seeing miracles in everything, even cubey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't wait for Gamzee to get new pages for me to set :33


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

And I need a new Equius set. The horsecock is played out already.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

No.

It never will be.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Abigail said:


> No.
> 
> It never will be.



It is timeless.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 20, 2010)

Truly eternal.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2010)

More like truly scarring


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

But it's you, Cubey.

Accept who you are.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Accept your true self.


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

You must embrace the failure. Embrace who you are.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

The abstract of failure.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

There is no beginning and there is no end to the failure.

It has been a constant in the universe since time immemorial.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2010)

My reaction to the update:



I'm sorry, but I still have some semblance of self-dignity so I'm not wearing that kissing scene as a sig.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

For the puta


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> For the puta



must spread rep around


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoidberg, I like how you're the whore in that picture


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

That is an excellent set.

One that just killed millions.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Zoidberg, I like how you're the whore in that picture



Now this is just sexism of the highest caliber.

A man with multiple partners is praised and admired for his sexual prowess, yet the same is frowned upon, nay, hated, should it be a woman in that situation.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Zoidberg, I like how you're the whore in that picture



You have no room to talk, señor horsecock.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Aradia keeps whatever bitches she wants and they KNOW they're her bitches.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Now this is just sexism of the highest caliber.
> 
> A man with multiple partners is praised and admired for his sexual prowess, yet the same is frowned upon, nay, hated, should it be a woman in that situation.



I never said being a whore was a bad thing 



Abigail said:


> You have no room to talk, se?or horsecock.



It's for cultural purposes and you know it  Besides, he himself got it destroyed so the opposite can be said.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I never said being a whore was a bad thing .



Oh please, your use of  does not hide your mysoginy.

Now where's my money, blueblood filth!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It's for cultural purposes and you know it



Oh you use that line a lot don't you cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> For the puta



I'm not going to lie. That set made me tear up a little. It's beautiful.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh you use that line a lot don't you cubey



And it works now just as well as it did the first time you used it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

I miss John D: I hope when we get back to him we can get Jade into the Medium.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

One can hope.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's hoping,

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going with Land of Ash and Radiation.

Or Volcanoes and Radiation. 

Or something like that.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubert fails again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Pubey fails again.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm going with Land of Ash and Radiation.
> 
> Or Volcanoes and Radiation.
> 
> Or something like that.



Sounds like it would be cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

Land of wind and shade
Land of light and rain
Land of heat and clockwork
Land of space and Earth?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I think whatever represents Jade's earth element would come first given then.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2010)

I want some exile shenanigans.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

We're officially number seven in this section now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

or not, actually, didn't notice Rain was second for Rose.

Earth seems too...flat, pardon the pun, to me though.

Something a little more exciting is needed.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2010)

Earthquakes?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

No Earth would be second since the girl's element is second, guys first.

Rose is Seer of Light thus her world is light. With her light, John has to be dark. Dave is time, Jade is space. However clockwork is an aspect of time, what would be an aspect of space?

Also Dave + Rose, an aspect of their elements is used, not its name. Johns it is so Jades should be as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

Jade's planet has a volcano on it.



And either Ash or Snow. I don't know if that's radiation just on her screen or Bec's power destroying the station PM was viewing it on.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

I've grown attached to the trolls I hope Hussie continues to show us them and their journeys when he moves back to the kids.


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really still wondering how exactly the kids' game will affect the trolls' game.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Stroev said:


> CUBEY
> 
> takiing my troll
> 
> ...





Cubey said:


> You could have whichever one of the crossdressing sea-dwellers turns out to be a girl



meat puppet vs submissive necrophiliac 

BATTLE OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm more excited to see the antagonists.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Lord English will be something special


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm expecting a frog design, if those statues are anything to go by.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

ribbit ribbit


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

Felt, SS and midnight crew, and Jackpsers Noirlecrow, Denizens

Hoo boy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

Liquid Negrocity.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

Liquid Negorcity/Black

Best songs next to Beat Down


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm digging nightlife


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

oh yeah, Nightlife is great as well


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2010)

Three in the Morning > all


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that is a good sign when my opponent's stopped arguing and the only one still arguing for him is T-Pein


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

T-Pein you say

things are looking pretty good


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Land of wind and shade
> Land of light and rain
> Land of heat and clockwork
> Land of space and Earth?



Maybe it would be Rock, instead of Earth, like rain is something that comes out of water, and heat something out of fire, so rocks would be something that come out of earth? Possibly?



Platinum said:


> I've grown attached to the trolls I hope Hussie continues to show us them and their journeys when he moves back to the kids.



Yeah I wanna see how their story plays out, see who gA and the sea-dwellers are, and how they connect to the kids. The formation of the MC, the Felt, more on Snowman and especially Lord English. Then, how do they know so much about the kids' session and what was the event that triggered "everything"


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think that is a good sign when my opponent's stopped arguing and the only one still arguing for him is T-Pein



That is a good thing. No one listens to T-Pein anyway you have this in the bag.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

why is T-Pein not section banned from there yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

T-Pein is awful in anything he/she does 

nothing to worry about on that front


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

T-Pein arguing against you is a plus since he is a complete retard.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

T-Pein is a poor man's Gackt


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

God how many days are there still left


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

6


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

Uh guess I'll jerk off to Troll Hentai to kill time.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Uh guess I'll jerk off to Troll Hentai to kill time.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

it probably exists somewhere


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

humanimal porn!?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it probably exists somewhere



In the darkest pits of the internet. The same place Cubey came from.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Troll Hentai is like a frog. You can masturbate with it, but you'll kill it in the process.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm curious if there's been Rule 34 on Homestuck 

I mean there's romfart (romantic fan art) but thats not exactly what I mean.

Spades-Snowman hentai would make me go


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Lil Cal x Dave yaoi


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

UHHHHH HUUUUUUUUGE BITCH


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm curious if there's been Rule 34 on Homestuck
> 
> I mean there's romfart (romantic fan art) but thats not exactly what I mean.
> 
> Spades-Snowman hentai would make me go



Ascend has a particularly weird panty shot.


OH FOR FUCK SAKE, ONE DAY AND WE'RE ALLREADY DISCUSSING EYE RAPE.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Gabies said:


> Lil Cal x Dave yaoi



plush rump


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

We are heading down a dark path right now.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey x Zoidberg hentai?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We are heading down a dark path right now.



if we go further, we could cause serious damage


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

I just popped the rasberry.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> if we go further, we could cause serious damage



On top of loss of sanity. We are staring into Cthulu's face right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

If you've spent any time on /co/ Homestuck threads you'd know there has been a good amount of 34 by now.

Don't bother with the site rule 34 though cause it's pretty much 90% Felt Yaoi a chick uploaded.

Why do I know these things? :


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah thinking about anything worse than sadomasochism makes me feel sort of nauseous.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

this is what happens when we're forced to wait


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

seriously. It's like the walking dead here, and it took us less than twenty four hours.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

He's taken breaks before though.

However painstakingly long they may have been.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

I have done 5.



I'll do one every day until it comes back.

Which should I make today?


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Equius      .


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Nepeta and Aradia.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

You     would.

I think I'll do a chick since I've got 2/3 of the guys already.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Huge bitch.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

We are all like crack addicts, and our crack has been taken away for a week.

Withdrawals are imminent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

God damnit Cubey is gonna be impossible now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn Pubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

Probably one of the best I've done.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Six left, three that we know of. Excellent work Sunny.


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey your avy bothers me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Six left, three that we know of. Excellent work Sunny.


4                   *


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is cubey's set not completely humiliating?


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Equius
Aradia
Vriska

gA we still haven't been introduced to. Though yeah we do know more of her than cA and cC.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cubey your avy bothers me.



I told him it looks like jizz.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

horse jizz


I just realized 



Cubey's avatar is covered in horse jizz


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I told him it looks like jizz.





zenieth said:


> Why is cubey's set not completely humiliating?



still not without its cost 

now, if only Zoidberg would wear the kiss 

I will be free to laugh like a jackass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Equius
> Aradia
> Vriska
> 
> gA we still haven't been introduced to. Though yeah we do know more of her than cA and cC.


I have a sprite and hero mode to work with. Thats all I need.


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Probably one of the best I've done.



spamming this forever and ever


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoidberg wearing the kiss would be 



Sunuvmann said:


> I have a sprite and hero mode to work with. Thats all I need.



Fine with me


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are good sunny.

Can't wait for the cA one.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm hoping Gamzee's hero mode will be him juggling, it'd be exceptionally awesome if it were giclops' heads he was juggling


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunny dat sig. 

so righteous


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

FFFUUUCK YEAH THE TROLLS SOUNDTRACk 

Superman Reboot Rumors!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2010)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2010)

lol that was so two days ago...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

Link me to some Troll fanart


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I told him it looks like jizz.



lol **


----------



## gabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> slowpoke.jpg





BlackSmoke said:


> lol that was so two days ago...



i pulled a tavros


----------



## Stroev (Jul 22, 2010)

uHHH hEY yOURE nOT mAKING fUN oF mE aRE yOU?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm prolly gonna do huge bitch's Geta tonight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a good sig thar Sunny


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Five more days


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll kill the time by looking at Red Eyes raws 

they look fantastic


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll kill the time by mocking Cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

it's an everyday activity 

also, someone should convince Zoidberg to wear the kiss 

I want to laugh


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Zoidberg needs to wear the kiss set.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey, do you have a spine?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Zoidberg needs to wear the kiss set.



yeah, it would be way funnier if Zoidberg wears it


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

What a bitch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I tried to convince Zoidburg to wear a set with the kiss, but he didn't want it



**


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> **



We need to be persistent.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

I woulda worn it.

Maybe I just see the funny side in everything.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

He should wear it to be ironic.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

SO MUCH IRONY BRO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Zoidburg probably has issues with tier two irony.

This shit is at least fourth tier. At least.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

Who is going to wear what troll set?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to wear aG


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm rocking gA.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

We just need Platinum and Ecureuil fue's (sp?) trolls


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2010)

Then I'll make them

Just supply the goods


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

I got me Gamzee. When he does something new it's going straight into my sig.


----------



## gabies (Jul 22, 2010)

im waiting for new nepeta panels


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I got me Gamzee. When he does something new it's going straight into my sig.



Hussie really should of shown him chilling with the imps.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> We just need Platinum and Ecureuil fue's (sp?) trolls



Saving the best for last.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Saving the best for last.



I'm going to resist the urge to post that picture again


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Just checking, but everyone here understands 413 and 612 right?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey probably doesn't, but he's cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

612 = my birthday

Concept understood.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

You are a failure.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> 612 = my birthday
> 
> Concept understood.



I wish I could punch you over the internet


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Well it is. And the troll thing is pretty easy to understand too


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

With that set, maybe you can


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

I gotta feeling...that tonight gonna be a *REP*  night. *REP REP REP* NIGHT.

EDIT:

WAT IS THIS 613!? 

D:

HomeStucks birdthday?


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

What is 412?

UH I JUST GOT PUNCHED


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> With that set, maybe you can



Cubey is going to get a blackout


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Kenzaki is a boss.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

you don't fuck with dual-wielding Kenzaki


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

The colors...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I gotta feeling...that tonight gonna be a *REP*  night. *REP REP REP* NIGHT.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...





BlackSmoke said:


> What is 412?
> 
> UH I JUST GOT PUNCHED


Its 4/13 and 6/12

STOP TAVROSING!

4/13 was when Homestuck started, 6/12 was when Hivebent began. Homestuck for the Trolls.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys, inception was amazing and I want a special Zodiac permision to wear an inception set untill the break ends


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2010)

Go ahead. My sig covers Terezi for you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm going to resist the urge to post that picture again



That would be best.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

My set is miracles.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys I found some Trolltai in the back of my car. I'll post the link. **


hnnnnnh


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

Man I have a troll fetish. Gonna paint my gf gray and make her wear horns....afk


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

tell us how that turns out


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll post face book pics of it.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Have fun with that bro.

Dont hurt yourself roleplaying.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Man I have a troll fetish. Gonna paint my gf gray and make her wear horns....afk



Make her call you "Equius"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

put up some horsecock pictures to set the mood

nothing like big throbbing animal cock for a good turn-on


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Tell her all about how you like being STRONG.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Let her smack you around and throw furniture.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

don't sniff the paint though

I know it's tempting but trust me, nothing good can come out of it

take it from someone who knows


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

oh yeah, TV can probably hook you up with some wholesome Troll Hentai if you somehow can't get it up for some absurd reason 

he has a tendency of finding things he doesn't want to find


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

And if all of that fails. Just build a waifu machine and program it to have romantic feelings for you.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not sure he can do that


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

This convo has gone down a dark and hilarious path. MSPA brings out the best in people.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

man, this isn't even dark and hilarious by my standards 

remember the EMxGain Convo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

zenieth said:


> This convo has gone down a dark and hilarious path. MSPA brings out the best in people.



This is a tame convo.

We have had far far far worse ones in the past.

Convo from hell for example.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Dark would be the Convo From Hell or Convo 84. Hilarious would be BN, FireEel, or Red's sexual failures.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

The best. Gayn really brought out the best in EM, I miss it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Boku no Pico or something


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Boku no Pico or something



Our cottage master discussion today was even far more disturbing than the one going on right now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

zenieth said:


> The best. Gayn really brought out the best in EM, I miss it.



Me


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

I miss Gayn


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Our cottage master discussion today was even far more disturbing than the one going on right now.



this is rookie stuff


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I miss Gayn



I'd rather have Gayn than you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2010)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this is rookie stuff



Nothing but amateur hour.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

kind of like Red trying to make yo momma jokes

or Bender Ninja making comebacks


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

<unfunny youtube video/>


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> or Bender Ninja making comebacks





that's how bad he is


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> kind of like Red trying to make yo momma jokes
> 
> or Bender Ninja making comebacks



Bender Ninja's impotent display of "no u" was great.

It's also funny because i'm the one that told Zetta to lock the page.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

it was like watching a kid trying to ride a bike but kept on falling 

tragic, but also funny in its own way


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it was like watching a kid trying to ride a bike but kept on falling
> 
> tragic, but also funny in its own way



Bender Ninja: "Who cares about looking good on a useless wiki anyway"
People: "Than why are trying to edit a useless wiki to make yourself look good"
Bender Ninja: "No u"

So you are saying that Bender Ninja is like Tavros?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

nah, he's more like

uh

drawing a blank here


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> nah, he's more like
> 
> uh
> 
> drawing a blank here



He's like a more depraved, more unfunny, cousin fucking Cubey?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah, something like that


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah, something like that



So would you say he's like Red mixed with Cubey mixed with an incestuous p*d*p**** from the south?

That I think is the most accurate description I can manage.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2010)

Is he yokai level?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So would you say he's like Red mixed with Cubey mixed with an incestuous p*d*p**** from the south?
> 
> That I think is the most accurate description I can manage.


yes, basically 

he was lucky to have TWF write his biography


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Dude Red's worse than BN. Incestuous pedophilia is one thing, but crossdressing tentacle futa? And now guro?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Is he yokai level?



Yes he is. Except while Yokai roams the playground for his next victim Bender Ninja likes to keep it in the family.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2010)

Yokai is awesome. Get him on the right topic, and he'll make for a riveting discussion.
If he'd drop the pedo thing, he'd be an all around decent poster.
But at least he has a gimmick, and I can respect that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2010)

his gimmick is terrible and has the stench of trying too hard


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, he needs to let it go already. It doesn't even make for a decent troll, merely mock fodder.

Much like myself


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Cubey finally understands his purpose in life.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann dat Terezi


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its 4/13 and 6/12
> 
> STOP TAVROSING!
> 
> 4/13 was when Homestuck started, 6/12 was when Hivebent began. Homestuck for the Trolls.



413 is also a repeating number in Homestuck, 612 similarly appearing a lot in Hivebent.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh yeah, TV can probably hook you up with some wholesome Troll Hentai if you somehow can't get it up for some absurd reason
> 
> he has a tendency of finding things he doesn't want to find



I'm like a magnet for terrible shit 

Fucking me, HOW DO I WORK?

And Zoid it's about time you put that on.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

413 4LSO 4PE4RS 1N H1V3B3NT!


----------



## gabies (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

Only 4 more days. I shall countdown every day until we get an update.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes. Cant wait to see where Hussie goes with this.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope we see a flash.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

Flash page of Aradia recoiling in horror and tearing Equius limb from limb.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

either that or she gets him a leash


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> either that or she gets him a leash



Equius would like that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

it's a win-win situation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

I was just getting Zoid's hopes up. In reality it's a five minute makeout session.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

what more could a man want


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's a win-win situation



Hopefully she still doesn't have her whip laying around.

I don't Equius has enough fresh towels to deal with that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

she'll ride him like a pony


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2010)

Seeing her whip the shit out of him would make me lol


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2010)

Indiana Style?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

EquiusxAradia vs KarkatxTerezi


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

My Fist x Your Face


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Seeing her whip the shit out of him would make me lol



That would be great.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

it would further enforce the bitch status he has


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

We most likely won't see what happens next. Hussie likes to mess around with the readers.

We will probably just jump straight to another troll introduction.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2010)

another intro would be good

there aren't that much left to introduce anyway, and it would help to get things going faster


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope the next troll to be introduced is gA. He's taken his sweet time with her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2010)

Meh, I'd rather see cC first.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to see cA. I have waited to long damn it. We haven't even seen his face yet.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

Also i'm going to post this here as well




Also I think that he and Karkat might be friends (Karkat has to like someone doesn't he?) or at least acquaintances. Since cA is introduced with a crab right next to him.

Though I might be overthinking this.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Hussie's probably going to wait on the water peeps to build up more suspense. Probably why he's messing around with these teasers and shit.

I just want gA to be introduced so she's out of the way (no offense, but she seems pretty boring for a troll)


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2010)

gA is obviously going to be the last troll introduced. Hussie would have already given her a name if it wasn't the case.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

You have a point there.

Though maybe he just didn't introduce her because she didn't have much to do with the plot at that point or something. Really, when talking about MSPA, who knows?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I think Hussie's probably going to wait on the water peeps to build up more suspense. Probably why he's messing around with these teasers and shit.
> 
> I just want gA to be introduced so she's out of the way (no offense, but she seems pretty boring for a troll)



Screw you cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

Being boring > horsecock at least


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2010)

good to know you understand your place cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2010)

What was that, green b100d?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2010)

*Cubey Your Position In Society Does Not Place Your Status Above My Own For The Mere Fact That Your Equine Lust And Robo Necrophilia Is So Crude And Unbecoming You Should Be Outright Distraught At Your Subsequent Actions In Sadism And Masochism*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

GA's one of the most interesting trolls and you know it


----------



## Anasazi (Jul 24, 2010)

Suck on it, Pickle Inspector.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2010)

Speaking of which, SotW, which MSPA person should I do a sig of?


----------



## gabies (Jul 24, 2010)

trolls or the humans?/


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm...not entirely sure what to say about this.

Other than lolcubey.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality.

Yes, I know of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Also, I'dd lol if Karkarat's Crabness meant he's a sea dweller. That would make him sort of well, a purple blood


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2010)

Karkat being aquatic would lead to a hilarious series of events.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

CC - Pisces - Water
CA - Aquarious - Air
TC - Capricorn - Earth
CT - Sagittarius - Fire

AG - Scorpio - Water
GC - Libra - Air
GA - Virgo - Earth
AC - Leo - Fire

CG - Cancer - Water
TA - Gemini - Air
AT - Taurus - Earth
AA - Aries - Fire


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2010)

Well then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Aries and Aquarius and should be more water-like than Scorpio


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2010)

that song is perfect.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm...not entirely sure what to say about this.
> 
> Other than lolcubey.



this is officially the most bizarre thread I've been apart of


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I just realized.
Homestuck album *4* has *13* songs. IT'S EVERYWHERE. 

Also, when I'm done with this current set I'd like to take a Jack Noir one, since he's the most badass villain ever.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm...not entirely sure what to say about this.
> 
> Other than lolcubey.



lol cubey     .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> Hey guys, I just realized.
> Homestuck album *4* has *13* songs. IT'S EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Also, when I'm done with this current set I'd like to take a Jack Noir one, since he's the most badass villain ever.



Did you not notice that alternia, album *6* has *12*(official) songs?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Karkat being aquatic would lead to a hilarious series of events.



I'm expecting it at this point.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Did you not notice that alternia, album *6* has *12*(official) songs?



MIND = BLOWN


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

WTF IS WITH THAT MP3 <_<

>_>

O_O

holy ding dong diddly.

LOL "However when I was a grub how I loved being stong."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Three days left. Over half way.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## God (Jul 24, 2010)

The best


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

that made my day


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2010)

Strider gets all the bromance


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Poor Vriska is all by herself .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Poor Vriska is all by herself .



I sure know how to pick them


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2010)

Aradia stole Vriska's beau  bitch must di-
oh wait... dammit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I sure know how to pick them



At least you're not Cubey


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2010)

shit said:


> Aradia stole Vriska's beau  bitch must di-
> oh wait... dammit



Vriska never had a beau


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

god damn I should never have listened to that song I can't stop humming it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> At least you're not Cubey


that is very true TV 

being alone is better than having horsecocks  

Then again, my current set features a lonely guy, but he wants that.  He also has his trenchcoat to rely on.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol Vriska


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Nothing beats a good trenchcoat.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nothing beats a good trenchcoat.





that trenchcoat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know what to do with SotW.

I was considering Equis x Aradia...but it'd be hard to make it in between the vomit.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2010)

Well shit. You could do the inverse of that - Sollux x Aradia


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubey knows cT isn't good enough for Aradia .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

hahahaha

oh god just ahahaha


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

He's going to need a lot of towels.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

he's never going to have enough towels for that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh hey 200th page.

Good work guys. MSPA now and always.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 24, 2010)

Seems like just yesterday we hit the 100th Page.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2010)

we're cool like that


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubey got the first post on page 200 .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

This is complete bullshit


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cubey got the first post on page 200 .



Turrible Injustice 



Taurus Versant said:


> This is complete bullshit



That is amazing. I've wondered if they've managed to make a working version of Pesterchum, I know there were some people trying to...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, they've got a pesterchum client set up.

Looks like the Track Team is on board for "Korra".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol watching Hitch on TBS.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

How's the trollgeta collection going, Sunny?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubey being the first on page two hundred? Fuck that.


BY THE POWAH OF THE BANHAMMER!


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubey's got a shitload of posts ITT
I checked


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This is complete bullshit



MSPA is everywhere


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

Uh pesterchum = msn/aim. 
...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

No there's a literal pesterchum application out there.

Quite good.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

I know I clicked the link. Its co0l that a fan went all out there.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol watching Hitch on TBS.



      .


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2010)

Also, fuck you Ban.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Cubey you're a failure.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

I posted that in the msn convo a while ago, but yeah, badassery


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2010)

and now we have another caught up

feels good, man


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2010)

That pic of Jack and bro is


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2010)

it's pretty boss


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2010)

I  didn't know there was fanart out for HS yet.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2010)

dude, there's been a FUCKTON of fanart for HS 

one of them even had Sollux as THE PAIN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

BWahahahaha there is MASSIVE amounts of fanart for Homestuck.

We'll have a thread once Sunny wins us that section.

Also I think I'll work on harassing Skotty to catch up next.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> I  didn't know there was fanart out for HS yet.



There is a major fanart thread on their forums.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh damn. I'm really far behind


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

Dude, there's troll hentai


----------



## Kurou (Jul 25, 2010)

Figured you'd be the one to mention the porn cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubey then goes to search for more


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2010)

I got colours sorta into it...in that she likes Rose...

But every time I have her start reading it, she was going to read it....but then she got high.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

Get her to read it WHILE high.

That sounds like an interesting experiment.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

I read it while high 

I dont even know


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubey always trying to fit in


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubey is always high. That's why he is Cubey.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

did the new forums remove the old accounts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

zenieth said:


> did the new forums remove the old accounts.



No we still have all our accounts.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2010)

2 more days till Hussie is back. :33


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 25, 2010)

i hope it's an  :33


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2010)

oh god plz be an


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Also, fuck you Ban.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

to sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

Is that fanart or from a series?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 25, 2010)

Guh, I can't get Pesterchum to work.


----------



## gabies (Jul 25, 2010)

if the  is cubey fucking dead horse imps 


ffffffffffff


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

Dont think we'll be getting a  for at least 2 more weeks worth of updates


----------



## gabies (Jul 25, 2010)

i want nepeta to tear shit up


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2010)

She's been out of the story for a while actually


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

Needs more Gamzee.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2010)

Needs less Equius, more Karkat.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

Only 2 days left.

And we definitely need less Equius.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

People need to get on this pesterchum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you give me the download link?


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2010)

I just stuck my dick in my gf's tight grub. Green Jizz galore.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone should post their chumhandles here.

Mine is: illustriousInquisitor


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

> Log #7 Day #???
> 
> It's  been how long since Hussie went out out. Some say it's secretly an intentional hiatus, and my men are buying into, and venture to the forums to confirm the rumors. None have reuturned; they must have hit the fanfiction section as an act of desperation. My other 6 logs have been lost, as with my own patience and sanity. I buy my time with Minesweeper and Earthbound, but my time is nearly up. Not even shot competitions at the bars by uni are working. With possibly my last entry, I bid anyone still on the strains of sanity to hold on. Roughly 48 hours left. I leave the link to the now locked pesterchum in my wake as a possible distaction for the wait. He will be here soon. I know it.
> 
> ~


**


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

brilliant writing Stroev


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

ambivalentDuo here.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

strionicLyricasty is my chumhandle.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

wwaaiitt hhooww ddoo ii wwoorrkk tthhiiss??

*EDIT:* Nvm


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Crap I how do I change my name. Does it do it automatically? 

Logged off/exited and then rertired, btw.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

check your folder that holds the pesterchum client there should be something called pesterchum cfg in there, open it and you should see what your username is there


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 25, 2010)

where do you download this program


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

YES

ALL THE WAY

Quel, check my post I just made(the one with my log). Go to the MSPA board, then look for the thread with Pesterchum 1.6.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2010)

Needs moar caligulasAquarium. :33

And Sollux.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

We definitely need more cA.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2010)

What's your chum handles?

Mine is sunnyMang

Add me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm zodiacSnake


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

yes



yes


YES


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

> TC: bUt CaN wE pLaY a LiTtLe LaTeR?
> TC: I'm OuTsIdE kEePiNg An EyE oUt HeRe FoR tHe OlD gOaT.
> TC: yOu KnOw HoW iT iS wItH fAmIlY.
> GC: NO, NOT R34LLY!
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2010)

TV that is pretty sweet, did ya buy or win that package?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll make a troll out of you.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 26, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> I'll make a troll out of you.



now I want to hear that song :33


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2010)

That was a p. good movie.



> Log # 9.2[REVISED] Day # ???
> 
> I've miraculously managed to survive due to my family taking me out to the zoo. Unfortunately I could not ride the camels without looking like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Now I arrive at home, hoping that somehow, he has come back early. Sin screams at my conscience, as I am tempted to do terrible things to hold me over. I pray, please hurry with the updates. My group has fallen. Earthbound has been beaten. I have little left to grasp.
> 
> ~ Stroev Stroevini


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2010)

that second to last panel with gamzee and karkat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> TV that is pretty sweet, did ya buy or win that package?



Bought it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2010)

get on pesterchum tv.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2010)

Only one day left .

This wait has been agonizing.


----------



## gabies (Jul 26, 2010)

i will be mad if the new update is just close ups on humanimal penises


----------



## gabies (Jul 26, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


>



i see you tv, you arent a spider, i am dissapoint 

my gamebro shirt was from the same site


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

HOLY SHIT GOT REAL, THAT UPDATE!


That was some awesome shit form Doc Scratch. He just twisted Sollux's eyebeams and turned them on Gamzee. hoooly shit


Also, yay, Dave!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2010)

fuck you ban.


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2010)

That was cruel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

It made me warm inside
:33


Also


> Hey! How about some more updates soon? Ok. How about tomorrow evening? That will be after I get into this huge metal thing. After the metal thing makes LOTS AND LOTS of noise,



So, no waking up to find updates for you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT UPDATE!
> 
> Oh my God, that was some awesome shit form Doc Scratch. He just twisted Sollux's eyebeams and turned them on Gamzee. hoooly shit
> 
> ...



You didn't fool me Ban .


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> HOLY SHIT GOT REAL, THAT UPDATE!
> 
> 
> That was some awesome shit form Doc Scratch. He just twisted Sollux's eyebeams and turned them on Gamzee. hoooly shit
> ...







zenieth said:


> fuck you ban.



Oh damn it I got excited


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You didn't fool me Ban .


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> HOLY SHIT GOT REAL, THAT UPDATE!
> 
> 
> That was some awesome shit form Doc Scratch. He just twisted Sollux's eyebeams and turned them on Gamzee. hoooly shit
> ...



NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2010)

> Site tweaks
> Posted on 26 Jul 2010 by Andrew
> 
> Since I've momentarily stepped off the endless update carousel I figured I would refresh the layout a bit. My only objective here is to reduce the clutter somewhat. Some of the content I wiped out, particularly to the side, I'm sure I'll reintroduce in some more rational way a little later. I'll chip away at it. Site design is something I never get around to on account of its tedium and the fact that I'd rather use my energy drawing. And since I can't at the moment, well... I still almost didn't bother. But then I did bother.
> ...


WOOT! Only 24 hours to go!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 26, 2010)

**


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

t's just that your red rep is THE MOST DELICIOUS REP. You cannot get enough of it. Anyone who says there is a more delicious rep out there simply reeks of deceit.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2010)

cherry flavor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2010)

Watching Armageddon on FX 

Oh Liv Tyler, how I love you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2010)

Visitors: 17125 visitors have hited How Do I Live Lyrics since June 03, 2010.

I wonder how many of them were Homestuck fans


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 26, 2010)

Better damn well be all of them 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMz0e4u8Qeo[/YOUTUBE]

I've got you a present Casey...

IT'S A LITTLE DIRTY


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2010)

Downloading Con-Air as we speak.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

Sunny, oh boy.  
Its a good movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2010)

zenieth said:


> get on pesterchum tv.



I have university 



Gabies said:


> i see you tv, you arent a spider, i am dissapoint
> 
> my gamebro shirt was from the same site



That was just my pet human. My visage would cause you to go insane.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

> FINAL LOG
> 
> Has iy come yet? my sight fade fast, and my fingersa tremble with evry keystoke. The dying lay all around me. tA, forgive me, i was too weak to go on. Is hamed you by wearing this et. And damn the banhammer, his foul words poison my mind, snding it further into the abyss. Like some kind of twisted inception. Farewell my friends, I will met you on teh other side .


**


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

lol inception.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

Is, is that you BlackSmoke? I can't see the screen properly...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 27, 2010)

I THOUGHT NEW UPDATES WERE COMING TODAY


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think I can last... much longer...


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

Guys relax.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)

^what the...?

for a moment I thought that was an update


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

I TOLD YOU BRO NO UPDATES!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2010)

Posting while on the road. Updates will be an awesome homecoming present. But I'll flip my shit if its not out by then.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont expect any updates today but it would be excellent if there were.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2010)

We are supposed to get updates this evening. Hussie said so himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2010)

It's the 28th for me, so yeah, within 12 hours I fully believe there will be updates.

also


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

that's actually pretty d'awwwwww


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)

I normally hate pairings, but for some reason I like HS pairings


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2010)

Vriska x No one FC


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 27, 2010)

oh god


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)

Quelsatron I want to rep you but I can't


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

Shipping wall


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

*GASP*

I'm alive! The update! Oh thank you trollgod!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

Hussie does not disappoint.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2010)

the shipping wall 

I bet someone actually made one of those


----------



## Didi (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahah oh wow Shipping wall. 

Also Quelsatron why are you repsealed? That was epic.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait until the tenth


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

I like how she even ships herself, also lol at her confusion over those two getting together.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha the amount I laughed at the SHIPPING WALL almost made the wait worth it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like how she put gamzee and terezi as probably not. Looks like she's not a big shipping fan of TV and ban.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)

lol shipping wall


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha Quelsatron 

Oh yeah shipping wall. Hopefully we get more updates later on.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 27, 2010)

Shipping Wall


----------



## gabies (Jul 27, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

Whats the point of love if they just orgy on the queen to make babies?


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

Stairs


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like someone has a thing for Karkat.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

How I felt when Hussie returned

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMz0e4u8Qeo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2010)

Hussie: Reunite with your loving fans.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2010)

The shipping wall is fantastic .

Someone likes Karkat .


----------



## gabies (Jul 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 27, 2010)

10 char


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't even...


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2010)

Dawwwwwww.


----------



## gabies (Jul 27, 2010)

kind of want


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2010)

oh yeah gabies, it's official. You want sunny's bone bulge.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's Ban.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2010)

You are a slut Gabies


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol @ KarkatNepeta

Massive  @ KarkatGamzee


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

That side just means they're best friends, you know gamzee would probably touch everybody's face.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

Who is the OH NOOOOOOO

KarkatVriska?


----------



## gabies (Jul 28, 2010)

HUGE BITCH X HUGE ASSHOLE


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

You x sunny is your otp, gabies.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow!


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow!



I love that song :33


----------



## gabies (Jul 28, 2010)

NO ONE CAN BEAT NEPETA IN KAWAII DESUNESS


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

zenieth said:


> You x sunny is your otp, gabies.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

Gabies said:


> NO ONE CAN BEAT NEPETA IN KAWAII DESUNESS



what about Tavros ?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

Pesterchum 2.0 is out with block added, trollslum added, quirk manager added, double click on tray added.


----------



## gabies (Jul 28, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Pesterchum 2.0 is out with block added, trollslum added, quirk manager added, double click on tray added.



wait what?! 

where can you use this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

Me and Black Smoke are onto Round 3!

Picked up a Darui this round.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

Gabies said:


> wait what?!
> 
> where can you use this



I'll make a troll out of you.

Foreward Sunny, Obtain our forum.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

THE CHOSEN ONE!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Karkat's hatred: purer than yours will ever be


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

He can literally hate a hole in paradox space.


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck yes Jack Noir!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> He can literally hate a hole in paradox space.



Nepeta


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)

Karkat in league with Jack Noir?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

it was obvious from the start

remember the MC Intermission ending


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

lusus plot already settled waay back when


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

Rainbow blood


----------



## gabies (Jul 28, 2010)

spades slick


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

looks like mspa might just have another fan.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

When mspa forums open up the banner should be a pumpkin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Karkat in league with Jack Noir?



Difrent Jack Noir


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 28, 2010)

zenieth said:


> THE CHOSEN ONE!



Godammit where is that image I posted predicting this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Karkat's True Blood Color


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Wonder why Karkat wants to hide his blood?

Dammit you guys get on pesterchum2.0.  

ambivalentDuo


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Godammit where is that image I posted predicting this



i'm pretty sure it's just rainbow so we don't get to know


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> i'm pretty sure it's just rainbow so we don't get to know



this              .


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> i'm pretty sure it's just rainbow so we don't get to know



Your probably right, but I would still prefer it to be rainbow blood. 

In other news, lolcubey:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Wonder why Karkat wants to hide his blood?
> 
> Dammit you guys get on pesterchum2.0.
> 
> ambivalentDuo


A) Its rather low classed and he's embarassed of it
B) Its extremely high classed and considering how people like Equius are huge ass holes about blood, he doesn't want to be judged like them. He'd rather people treat him for how he is (huge asshole, bluh bluh) then what his blood is.
C) He's middle classed and he thinks its pretty much bullshit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

You know what I just realized? Equius is the only one of the trolls who actually looks kinda like a Warcraft Troll


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Now I see. 

I understand about being judged. Wouldn't wanna be in the same class as those who hurt Tavros, no siree.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know what I just realized? Equius is the only one of the trolls who actually looks kinda like a Warcraft Troll



Tavros has the mohawk


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

But Tavros is Mr. T


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

you are right I forget about elf Mr. T


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Needs more Snoop.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

edit: bluh bluh horrible comparison


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> A) Its rather low classed and he's embarassed of it
> B) Its extremely high classed and considering how people like Equius are huge ass holes about blood, he doesn't want to be judged like them. He'd rather people treat him for how he is (huge asshole, bluh bluh) then what his blood is.
> C) He's middle classed and he thinks its pretty much bullshit.



Probably B.

Also, although rainbow blood would be fuckawesome, 'tis likely to not discern the colour of his blood yet.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

What the fuck is that bleeding rock?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2010)

lol cubey**


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh wait


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

my god Cubey you don't even read do you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)

Link removed

:karryoma


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> my god Cubey you don't even read do you



can Cubey read


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link removed
> 
> :karryoma


I ought to make that.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I get the link for the page after the shipping wall please? 

I'm not on my regular pc and stuzz. Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Tyranitar dude. Here is some rare candy!


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

So Trolls love "Haters". Fascinating.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Omg this is what I waited a week for. Amazing. 

Does anyone think the Trolls could ever time travel and meet John and stuffs? 
If they could harness say the power of a guardian it should be possible. Say prototyping a Guardian like Jade's dog. Iono jus theorizingz

Also I believe Karkat dude is like the cream of the crop royalty. His blood glows with like all the shades thats just amazing. He is like the type blood O of his race or sumthin. He is the Troll Jebus.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)

can't dave time travel on a whim?


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes with the scrit scrat....Hmmm. Maybe he should save Jade?  I just don't think he can safely travel billions of years though in the past to meet the trolls. It would be safer with the power of a omnipotent being like a Earth's Guardian.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Omg this is what I waited a week for. Amazing.
> 
> Does anyone think the Trolls could ever time travel and meet John and stuffs?
> If they could harness say the power of a guardian it should be possible. Say prototyping a Guardian like Jade's dog. Iono jus theorizingz
> ...



the question mark on that page means his blood colour is unknown


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2010)

So he has red blood .


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2010)

Dat update


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

Candy red, he isn't the lowest or the highest or in the middle, he just isn't on the spectrum at all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2010)

BLOOD BROTHERS


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Human blood ??? 

lol but damn why so many updates. This is fuckin sweet.


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Jack is a typical crazy ^ (use bro).


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

i don't understand the blood thing. What determines blood color? Oxygen levels....eh this is a work of fiction.... 

=[


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks like Goku ^ the hair.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2010)

awww blood buddies :33


----------



## Magic (Jul 28, 2010)

Jack just infected him with troll-aids.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)

so I was thinking
the trolls are in two teams, so they'll be in two games?
does that mean two Jacks?
but Spades was looking at a bank of twelve montiors, seperated in four groups
does that mean FOUR Jacks?
and this Jack is Spades, so is he even one of the Jacks?
FIVE Jacks? plus the one with the human players, SIX JACKS????????


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't believe people are asking if spades smeared the blood on his hand.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)

shit said:


> so I was thinking
> the trolls are in two teams, so they'll be in two games?
> does that mean two Jacks?
> but Spades was looking at a bank of twelve montiors, seperated in four groups
> ...



ALSO since Jack gets exiled or whatever, maybe he goes to the other trolls' games, kills all their kings and queens, and becomes fucking super beyond anything ever holy shit wtf jesus flapjacking christiano


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

something tells me that isn't the case


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

ha, karkarat's blood color

So much for that turn of events


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe Jack multitasks?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

also, extreme touching moment


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

shit said:


> so I was thinking
> the trolls are in two teams, so they'll be in two games?
> does that mean two Jacks?
> but Spades was looking at a bank of twelve montiors, seperated in four groups
> ...



no
There's only one jack
All the trolls are playing in the same game

If you remember, their final denizen was 12* prototyped.

midnight crew is the troll's exiles. The connection between them and Hivebent is still mostly unexplained


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> no
> There's only one jack
> All the trolls are playing in the same game
> 
> If you remember, their final denizen was 12* prototyped.



so if the game world and battling armies keep getting bigger with each player that enters the game...
yeah holy shit


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

That doesn't mean there will be multiple Jacks running around


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

shit said:


> so if the game world and battling armies keep getting bigger with each player that enters the game...
> yeah holy shit



yup. That pretty much sums it up. Good thing cubey loves being strong.
Also they only gain more traits as each player enters the game. I think they only get stronger as time in the game goes on. so you'll only face giant ogres at a certain point in your journey


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow red? That was a letdown


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

it's enjoyable trolling mspa forums convo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

Not just Red, but Red
Not magenta, not burgundy, not brown, not terracota, not crimson, but fucking RED

That's like, absolute low end of the spectrum


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

I was hoping for Karkatjebus


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2010)

I was hoping for no horse cocks, we learn to deal with it.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about, you always complain about it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

shut up Cubey


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

Shut up CD. You have a worse character than I do.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

bitch, I'm Psycho Mantis


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2010)

Only for a few more days. After that you're lonely Vriska


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2010)

the parting will be painful


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 28, 2010)

Bluh bluh huge bitch > Horsecock


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

CD is a tragic being whose greatest victim might be none other than himself. Forced to become a bastard who derivate pleasure for perceived safety, needs to constantly reaffirm of the danger he's not by looking at the misery around.
Because he knows the moment he stops being a bastard and starts taking pity on anyone... his own lusus will die, while killing him first in a gruesome bloody manner.

Cubey is sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

so the rainbow color was a ruse?


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2010)

it was a

DISTACTION


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh okay.

Y'know, I kinda miss the kids now.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2010)

Candy Red okay, okay. Though I thought Aradia had red too? 

Probably a 'normal red' she had then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2010)

She has dark red.

Karkat has Red 255 Blue 0 Green 0 Red.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2010)

Just noticed MSPA doesn't have a fan club.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

^lol RGB XDedit: I was thinking of FC last night. Make it happen


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2010)

Making it right now.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2010)

Pesterchum handle of metalEntropy

Add me.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

Ohhh Entropy. very nice.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I've done all I can hopefully it'll get up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2010)

MSPA doesn't need a fanclub.

This thread IS the mspa fanclub.

Also extreme broness moment between Karkat and Jack.

and


----------



## Kurou (Jul 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> MSPA doesn't need a fanclub.
> 
> This thread IS the mspa fanclub.
> 
> ...



Fucking priceless.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 29, 2010)

got something for you gamzee

it's a little dirty

but has a heart of mOtHeRfUcKiNg gold


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

Gamzee


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 29, 2010)

Why are there no updates


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2010)

good things come to those who wait


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

We've waited a week for this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2010)

there's been a batch of updates each day since he came back jesus calm down


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

FUCKIN HORSE COCK


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2010)

UPDATES!

Hmm, interesting, wonder how they will try to get to that ring.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2010)

Finally AR's motivations for investigating the Frog monument and "illegal pictography" is revealed. Damn, I'd been wondering about that.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

So that's what Spades was after during the intermission.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2010)

No Cubey you idiot, it was a different safe.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2010)

robot bodies for everyone


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

FUCKIN SWEET


SET WORTHY FAN ART RIGHT HERE BITCHES>


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> No Cubey you idiot, it was a different safe.



Once they "Make her a member of the Felt" I bet she's gonna keep it in that safe that Spades is after


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought this was rly damn sweet until I realized that wouldn't bring her dream body back from the dead.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

What were you saying Sunny?


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2010)

that fucking cueball


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> What were you saying Sunny?


Derp. Of course thats how she became Snowman.

Doesn't prove it was the same safe.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

When she becomes Felt, her vault becomes Felterized 

Besides, there wasn't any other vault on future Alternia. And it just makes more sense.


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

How does that make sense. It seems like we have like alternate universes or some shit going on. 

Oh nvrm Trolls are destined to die or some shit right?


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

Dude this time line is so fuckin confusing. Fuckin need a PH.D for this series.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2010)

no the trolls live, just their dreamselves die
tho it is confusing figuring out what's seperating the dream selves from their real selves, since they now seem to be in roughly the same dimension since everyone entered the game
it seems like a dream self is merely just a tool everyone has to use and then maybe lose in the game world, just a projection of their spirit in the heart of the action as the game world begins, so the dream selves are probably meant to wade into battle first just as recon for when the real selves finally reach that point


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2010)

We saw what was in the vault anyway lol. The console at the end of the act. 

@BS: The Trollverse is an alternate game session on a different planet.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> How does that make sense. It seems like we have like alternate universes or some shit going on.
> 
> Oh nvrm Trolls are destined to die or some shit right?



What are you talking about? That doesn't even come close to the topic I'm on


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

shit said:


> no the trolls live, just their dreamselves die
> tho it is confusing figuring out what's seperating the dream selves from their real selves, since they now seem to be in roughly the same dimension since everyone entered the game
> it seems like a dream self is merely just a tool everyone has to use and then maybe lose in the game world, just a projection of their spirit in the heart of the action as the game world begins, so the dream selves are probably meant to wade into battle first just as recon for when the real selves finally reach that point



So the trolls referring that there dream selves died? It seemed to me like they were in the gutter in earlier conversations and felt like everything was pointless. 

X_X



Sunuvmann said:


> We saw what was in the vault anyway lol. The console at the end of the act.
> 
> @BS: The Trollverse is an alternate game session on a different planet.


I understand the trollverse is an alternate game session on a different planet. But isn't weird that we have a different like shadow and light kingdom, the good and evil showdown. 

Um something said that Earth exists billions of years in the future from Alternia's time line. Doesn't that mean the whole Light and Shadow thing is pointless? The trolls seemed to have "beat" the game and unlock most of its secrets. Yet the *same game* takes place later in the future to earth!? (Seems like pawn pieces like the Queen, Jack etc. can be made over and over ???, What are those Felt people than? Series confuses me)

WTF

~_~

And yet going beyond all that some Lord English(LOL DR.WHO?) uber demon exists.




Cubey said:


> What are you talking about? That doesn't even come close to the topic I'm on



Uh. It. Uh. Kinda. Does.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

New pages answer a few of my questions now......


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2010)

now everything makes sense, but I want to see a prototyped queen or king


----------



## Magic (Jul 29, 2010)

Pipe said:


> now everything makes sense, but I want to see a prototyped queen or king


shit raises even more questions...

lol 
Get ready for a Two headed crazy big King and Queen screaming. "I LOVE TO BE STRONG!"


----------



## Stroev (Jul 29, 2010)

So the queen will be...

Snowman?


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2010)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Stroev (Jul 29, 2010)

You're one to talk, Cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

insert horsecock joke here


----------



## gabies (Jul 30, 2010)

insert horsecock into vriska BLUH BLUH


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

now you reminded me that I have to part with my current set soon


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

hahahaha CD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey, you have as much worth as a wet fart


----------



## gabies (Jul 30, 2010)

ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys I'm saying something.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

That's disgusting CD. Almost as much as your mom


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2010)

*HEY MAN DON'T BUST A NUT! *


----------



## gabies (Jul 30, 2010)

THOU FURRIOUS


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's disgusting CD. Almost as much as your mom



Cubey, your "jokes" are more overused than your mother


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Your mother _is_ an overused joke.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's disgusting CD. Almost as much as your mom


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys I'm saying something. I got tickets to the big game guys. You know how I love sports.

GUYS.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Your mother _is_ an overused joke.



yeah, I guess the yo momma jokes are being worn out 

like I wore out your mother last night


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Ouch that burned.

But it's nothing compared to yo momma's vagoo so thank God for that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

speaking of which, does it burn when you take a piss  

you have your mother to thank for that

she's so dumb she must have thought you were me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

This is worse than Gamzee and Tavros' rap.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah I guess I should stop here

Cubey is no p-lou 

bitch ain't worth my time


----------



## gabies (Jul 30, 2010)

:flappingryoma  .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Link removed

now _that_ was a true battle 

a clash of Titans, pouring forth every ounce of will, giving no quarter 

it was a struggle to the bitter end, but it was a struggle that I won


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it bad Cubey & Dragon make lol?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

it's Dragoon, man

don't forget the extra o

if I make you laugh, it's good; if Cubey makes you laugh, it's bad


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2010)

Uh god my sentances are not making sense to even I.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 30, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's Dragoon, man
> 
> don't forget the extra o
> 
> if I make you laugh, it's good; if Cubey makes you laugh, it's bad



What about when your laughing at his existence


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

fucking Doctor Scratch


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 30, 2010)

Lord English's true form revealed?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

not symbolic enough


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> What about when your laughing at his existence



that's okay I guess


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha ha wow what is this?



Also, awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey you rapist.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

people go to such lengths just to make a joke


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

That is some awesome shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

first one comes from a site called "FandomSecrets"

it is a terrible terrible place that should never have seen the light of day.

Please don't post shit from it in a good thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> first one comes from a site called "FandomSecrets"



I know about that place

there was a thread in another forum that I inhabit about it

everyone would post the most ridiculous shit from it, then point and laugh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I know about that place
> 
> there was a thread in another forum that I inhabit about it
> 
> everyone would post the most ridiculous shit from it, then point and laugh



Yep. Some of the forums look down on the MSPA fora, but we're nowhere near as bad.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like the HoU


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yep. Some of the forums look down on the MSPA fora, but we're nowhere near as bad.



no one here will reach those levels of awful 



Cubey said:


> Sounds like the HoU



I'd be willing to say it's even worse


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm fairly confident fs is worse than anything nf can churn out


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

They make quite the duo .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

CA gonna be server to Nepeta, CC server to CA, Sollux server to CC.

Also dat art


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder if everyone is going to be in groups of two.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait I dont get it. If there's two different sessions and they each have their own BQ, why is the Red BQ getting all twelve prototypes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think their are two black queens. I think blue team is going after the white queen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

It's the one single session.

That's been implied all along and now it's stated outright.

Cubey why must you fail all reading comprehension


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

This is also possible, but I honestly doubt people like Nepeta and Aradia would help out Derse.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

> But at the onset, you would know nothing of the queen's aversion to an amphibious likeness, or about her orbs twelvefold, or any such details. You were informed of her disadvantage, and would act accordingly. *You and your red teammates would work to dethrone the queen in your session, while the blue team members would take on the entirely separate set of royal adversaries in their own session.* This was to be a competition, after all.
> 
> Or so you thought.



Yeah, okay TV


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

red teammates *would *work to dethrone the queen in your session, while the blue team members would take on the entirely separate set of royal adversaries in their own session

*Or so you thought. *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

God dammit cubey are you seriously this dense


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

I now look forward to a cA and Nepeta interaction.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2010)

So the order they enter the game is 

Red Team: Karkat - Terezi - Gamzee - Tavros - Vriska - gA
Blue Team: Equius - Aradia - Nepeta - cA - cC - Sollux

edit: Okay, maybe it's not the order since I thought Aradia went in first, but she's still the client player for Equius


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm just glad the sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality is all gone


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm just glad the sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality is all gone



tvtropes article: battle couple


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, thankfully.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yes, thankfully.



oh don't think you're off the hook

There's plenty more you have to be ashamed for.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> So the order they enter the game is
> 
> Red Team: Karkat - Terezi - Gamzee - Tavros - Vriska - gA
> Blue Team: Equius - Aradia - Nepeta - cA - cC - Sollux
> ...





Taurus Versant said:


> tvtropes article: battle couple


Dear god no.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure which to ship

KarkatNepeta
KarkatTerezi
or KarkatVriska

First is daww, second, I love their chemistry in the normal timeline (hence my sig)

Third, who can't like Huge Ass Hole x Huge Bitch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh don't think you're off the hook
> 
> There's plenty more you have to be ashamed for.



the best is yet to come 



Sunuvmann said:


> Dear god no.



I'd still laugh if that happens


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2010)

What the hell do those "order" numbers mean


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Order of entry into the Medium


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2010)

Why is Nepeta ahead of Aradia and Equius then?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea. I don't think they do either


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh don't think you're off the hook
> 
> There's plenty more you have to be ashamed for.



I know 

Then again, so does Vriska.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I know
> 
> Then again, so does Vriska.



Vriska doesn't think the trolls are still in two separate sessions


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

They kinda are 

I dont know, I just thought the two different Incipishperes, Kingdoms, and oh yeah Hussie saying there were two different sessions might be indicative of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

the humans and the trolls are the two different sessions


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

The red team and blue team are in the same session.

They THOUGHT they were in two different sessions until they noticed that the prototyping of both teams was shared amongst them.

It is not that difficult a concept to understand, cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

The trolls are all in the same session.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

That's what I thought, and then Hussie confused me.

First I was like, it's one big troll session with two teams, then the latest update was like they're in two different sessions, but I didnt see the Or so they thought and I bramblefuckd again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It is not that difficult a concept to understand, cubey



It's not his fault. Cubeys naturally have limited cognitive abilities .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

As expected.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

northernVehemence said:


> so hey um am I doing this fanart thing right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
crab karkat the best


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2010)

So... Equius will bring gA into the medium and Karkat will bring in Sollux?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

This one is great


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> So... Equius will bring gA into the medium and Karkat will bring in Sollux?



That's what I believe.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 30, 2010)

> In the more drawn out form of this adventure's narrative, figuring this out would have been a huge deal. We would have been completely blown away by this stunning revelation.
> 
> Wow. Same session all along. Really?
> 
> Huh.



WAS THIS SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND CUBEY?

Also,


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome fanart.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Also totally called it /didn't notice there was an update for half an hour


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2010)

> CG: YES, LET'S COMPARE WHICH FANTASY CREATURES THAT DON'T EXIST WE BOTH DO OR DON'T NOT HAVE.
> CG: WHAT A GREAT FUCKING IDEA, JOHN!



I'd forgotten how much I love Karkat


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy shit got plot smacked right in my face.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh hey so I'm Stroev's server.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

My fate is in your hands.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Called it long in advance.

Meanwhile Cubey is server to Zenieth. Poor bastard


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2010)

I got the new troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2010)

Btw, fucking awesome the scythe combined with Jack's sword.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, fucking awesome the scythe combined with Jack's sword.



REGISICKLE

And Terezi's Dragoncane :ho


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2010)

The lack of Karkat the Therapist fanart makes me disappoint


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crab Karkat is better


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2010)

Cubey's my server? Motherfuckers want me to die?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

Land of Towels and Horsecocks


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Filled with soft peaches and robots, too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Land of Crippling Depression and Failure


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm so sad right now, you don't even know.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

> You would try to be these mysterious characters but you suspect you would fail, so you don't bother.
> 
> They're way too mysterious for you to be them yet! Seriously, what's up with these guys? Do they live under water or something? What's their deal!
> 
> We'll learn all about them a little later.



HUSSIE YOU TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2010)

Well GA's finally been shown.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

Kanaya Maryam 

Good character


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

When will we finally see the sea dwellers ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

Hussie's teasing you like a goddammed master of his craft.

Which he is


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

I know I should return to terezi set but i reaaally liked inception


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Land of Towels and Horsecocks



just another day in Cubeyland


----------



## gabies (Jul 31, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> just another day in Cubeyland



cubeyland??


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2010)

Kanaya is great. Master of multiple trades and my theory of Evil dead being reference was made true. I feel like doning my set and verbally raping cubey in the most polite and carefully constructed manner.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

the plot around the temple thickens.
And well I guess we know what happened in the kid's session. Nice going Jhon. Nice Going Rose.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> the plot around the temple thickens.
> And well I guess we know what happened in the kid's session. Nice going Jhon. Nice Going Rose.



What happen


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2010)

I just realized this is what the robot was doing when it .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

roboslapping jhon


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Geg said:


> What happen



prototyped something so embarrassing Jack actually got so angry he attacked the queen instead of trying to join the children


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought the bunny was in the box and then Jack released it on the black queen, and it killed her. Then he put the bunny back in the box and got the ring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

so that's the huge mistake. The con-air scene.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2010)

if we follow con air, jack dies one hell of a gruesome death.


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, the big mistakes were both the prototypings and Jade's uberbunny gift.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome, Kanaya is finally revealed, and that clears the field for the awesome sea-dwellers


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

The prototypings would always piss Jack off. It was the bunny that tipped the scales.

I guarantee you if troll Jack had the chance to kill the queen he would have taken it.

Cubey's looking forward to meeting new superiors whose asses he can kiss.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

he likes being at the bottom


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Awesome, Kanaya is finally revealed, and that clears the field for the awesome sea-dwellers



You will bow to the seadwellers.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 31, 2010)

Let's get one thing straight, I don't care if I'm highest in the caste system, I am not helping you get off by ordering you around Cubey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2010)

LMAO! Bringing back the Lipstick/Chainsaw problem sleuth duality.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

We're about to get sea-dweller dialogue 

Also Platinum, I conceded that the sea-dwellers > Equius.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Fuck yes we are about to get some cC dialogue.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> We're about to get sea-dweller dialogue
> 
> Also Platinum, I conceded that the sea-dwellers > Equius.



At least you know your place blue-blood.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Equius will still be stronger than them though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

So this pretty much shows that cC will be the next troll introduced with cA being the last.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Too early to say for sure right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

Lipstick/Chainsaw

Oh how I've missed seeing that in action.

Also woot Pisces.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Too early to say for sure right now.



Every troll got dialogue before they were introduced. cC is getting dialogue.

I liked the lipstick/chainsaw combo, nice throwback.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 31, 2010)

Hell yes, finally getting to see what my troll types like.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

I will refrain from making terrible Saint Seiya jokes

just in case anyone is expecting it


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Every troll got dialogue before they were introduced. cC is getting dialogue.
> 
> I liked the lipstick/chainsaw combo, nice throwback.



That doesn't prove anything. Kanaya got one of the first dialogues and she's one of the last introduced. Too early to call right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

CC will get dialogue first but she'll still be last introduced


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Hell yes, finally getting to see what my troll types like.



I expect many ocean puns.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I will refrain from making terrible Saint Seiya jokes
> 
> just in case anyone is expecting it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

Platinum said:


>



but I didn't say anything yet


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone got a link to Hussie's Formspring?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> but I didn't say anything *yet*


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, haven't seen the "what x?" meme since the early days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

> Alright, let's settle down. No need to get hysterical.



Lipstick/chainsaw

Hysterical Dame


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lipstick/chainsaw
> 
> Hysterical Dame


Mind. Blown away.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel like an idiot for not seeing that before


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> It is the witching hour on a Saturday night and that can only mean one thing. It is time to argue with my readers about stuff.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2010)

Great catch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2010)

Platinum said:


>



lmao 

that's what happens when you get a massive fanbase

a fanbase that's surprisingly easy to go spiraling down to chaos with just one offhand comment


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2010)

gA is so fabulous


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2010)

It's nice that he actually talks with his fans though.


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

Platinum said:


>





Crimson Dragoon said:


> lmao
> 
> that's what happens when you get a massive fanbase
> 
> a fanbase that's surprisingly easy to go spiraling down to chaos with just one offhand comment


what happened


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hussie is formspringing


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

Confirmed to end with act 7 

Unless that was known already


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Geg.

3 Acts, 1 intermission, 4 more acts.


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

I dont get i-FFFFFFFFFF

But wait, it's backwards


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

He does that occasionally.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2010)

It's entirely to fuck with your mind.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone quote the more important replies.

CBA to read through it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2010)

*YO DREW-HUSS! What's the deal with Karkat being stabbed and bleeding all over his hand and shit. Does he have rainbow blood like a freaking unicorn (Sparklelord), or is that your way of fucking with us since we're not allowed to see his blood yet???*

No you posted this question too soon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

oh fucking lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2010)

*Did John or Jade ever get braces? They look like they need them.*

John's dad never had a good dental plan at the office.

Jade's dog didn't either.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 1, 2010)

> *do you enjoy Homestuck's story, or do you write it because you know we will enjoy it?*
> I write it because I enjoy it and assume everyone else will and take pity on those who don't.



Hussie


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2010)

*What do the symbols on Nepeta's shipping wall denote? (Heart=Love, Diamond=?, ?=?, ?=?, etc.)
*
We humans have one symbol to denote our extremely simplistic, linear view of romance: <3

Trolls have more than that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2010)

*ever been to chick fil a*

Yes they are pretty good, but it's dumb that they are closed on Sundays. Someone forgot to tell them that this is FUCKING AMERICA.

P.S. this is not the chicken sandwich question.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2010)

*Psssst does Nepeta have feelings for Karkat? If so why would she like such a grumpy asshole?
*
Trolls have different standards than people.

He does appear to have an interest in issues pertaining to troll romance, as clearly does she. Maybe they've had lots of conversations about it in the past and bonded over it in some way?

Who knows what happened in the past with all these crazy troll boys and girls. I sure don't.



I think Nepeta and Karkat have bonded over some troll romantic comedies before .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 1, 2010)

Makes sense, out of all the trolls they're the ones most likely to watch that crap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2010)

That conversation would be one for the ages.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2010)

I need to see that conversation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2010)

*Geeze, andrew. We're about to see CC in a pesterlog and you take a break to answer formspring questions? Stalling much?!?!?! Though seriously, I love the the Q&A sessions. Thanks and all!*

But everything we are about to do next is exciting. It is always exciting. I'm excited.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Where my gA set, I need to establish my superiority over Cubey.


----------



## gabies (Aug 1, 2010)

where is the pesterchum website?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

it's on mspa forums


----------



## gabies (Aug 1, 2010)

link ploxxie


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Lord English's true form revealed?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2010)

I want a Terezi set please


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Avy: 
Sig:


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 1, 2010)

*So my troll is t)(-e last girl! I think.

Glub glub!*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Cd is my morail. Also cC is fucking hard to read at times with that H.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 1, 2010)

What does morail mean again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Person whom you show pity towards.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

So CC does )( for H's, -E (tridents) for E's, glubs and uses 38D to show in smileys a crown and goggles.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 1, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Person whom you show pity towards.



*You pity CD? Or is t)(-E ot)(-Er way around?*



Sunuvmann said:


> So CC does )( for H's, -E (tridents) for E's, glubs and uses 38D to show in smileys a crown and goggles.



*I b-Eli-Ev-E so.*


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

> CC: -Everyt)(ing we are about to do next is exciting.
> CC: It is always exciting.
> CC: I'm -EXCIT----------------ED!



Oh, Hussie


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

oh hey look new set


----------



## gabies (Aug 1, 2010)

since we are talking about sets, i need a new nepeta set


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

CD you are such a huge bitch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

says the Decade fan


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Uh, that's _Agito_ fan to _you_, you friend traitor.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

admit it, you're a Decade apologist


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

I cannot deny myself.

But make me seem like I really enjoyed it or something

and...

there...

may...

be...

CONSEQUENCES


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

you secretly enjoyed Decade, Stroev

like Sollux secretly enjoyed blasting Aradia to oblivion


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

Stroev wants to be one of Decade's cards


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

nothing to say eh

that's what I thought


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Problem, Lina Inverse pic?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

That took quite a while to reply.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

U MAD KUUGA?


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2010)

what's going on in here?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Shocker aka Undead


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

HYPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> HYPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder what if it feels like to be a Decade apologist

Stroev get over here and tell us what its like


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

Stroev will just dodge your questions TWF


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL CD


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> I wonder what if it feels like to be a Decade apologist
> 
> Stroev get over here and tell us what its like




Not too shabby.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Stroev will just dodge your questions TWF


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

Sometimes I think Stroev needs to be beaten to knock some sense into his head


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Geez, I'm not Cubey here.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

you need to answer for your sins Stroev


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm just chillin' watching Kuuga as we speak.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

AR Kuuga that is

Time to start DOUBLE KICK


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Decade Kuuga is the first thing to come to your mind?

you must be even worse off than I.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WTnKsCRMWwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Also, taking this to KR thread.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

Stroev looks like Junichi


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

that explains a lot


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Pics where? 

I feel loved. Like people's smiles.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

This is not turning into a Power Rangers thread.


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

Wacky OBD and your running jokes that dont make any sense


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

Geg what does the Geg have to do with DSPV


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

New set and whoa rider spam.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Wacky OBD and your running jokes that dont make any sense


None of this shit makes sense.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

MSPA has Kamen Rider references


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Only 2 pages.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

2 is all riders need.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2010)

Silly Power Rangers fans.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

you mad doggie


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> Geg what does the Geg have to do with DSPV



he posted there once


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

Kamen Rider is an Andrew Housen favorite


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Who is this Housen?


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2010)

I mean Andrew Hussie


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Aug 1, 2010)

i need to watch more kamen rider, only seen kabuto so far


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2010)

watch Blade


----------



## gabies (Aug 1, 2010)

i will


----------



## Didi (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm. While I'm slightly intrigued by the conversation between cC and gA, cC's typing quirk has to be the most annoying one so far.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)

Gabies said:


> i will



Then W, kuuga should also be done soon with the midnight crew sub team on the job.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2010)

^ That dress is FABULOUS!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

What is a moirail?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

once again, the measure of true friendship is chainsaw


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2010)

It's not officially defined, but I'm pretty sure it's the relationship between a calmer and more crazy troll which is meant to keep the crazy one from hurting other people.

See Nepeta and Equius, Kanaya and Vriska, and now CC and CA.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Geeze, andrew. We're about to see CC in a pesterlog and you take a break to answer formspring questions? Stalling much?!?!?! Though seriously, I love the the Q&A sessions. Thanks and all!*
> 
> But everything we are about to do next is exciting. It is always exciting. I'm excited.





> CC: -Everyt)(ing we are about to do next is exciting.
> CC: It is always exciting.
> CC: I'm -EXCIT----------------ED!



Oh Andrew 

Wait Geg gegged me to the geg 

Also fuck that KR spam 

EVERY THREAD


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING BRO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2010)

i WARNED you about kamen rider, bro

i TOLD you, dog


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Problem, gentlemen?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 2, 2010)

Didi said:


> Hmm. While I'm slightly intrigued by the conversation between cC and gA, cC's typing quirk has to be the most annoying one so far.



*)(at-Ers gonna )(at-E* 


















*Obligatory glub.*


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2010)

what the hell is she pulling out of her lupus?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

She pulling out chainsaw awesome, also might be a bomb or some shit



Some of the best Hero mode.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

it's a mother grub
that is either a computer program, a new lusus or even more xciting and probable of all three
A new troll


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe it's UU?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also fuck that KR spam
> 
> EVERY THREAD



that's what happens when you get a master at derailment here


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its the egg that makes baby trolls. Notice the horns. That way when the mother grub is used for prototyping, you don't have massive imp reproduction.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

glub glub glub


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

So cA is supposed to be a nefarious goofball?

I'm expecting a prankster gambit out of him.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think its the egg that makes baby trolls. Notice the horns. That way when the mother grub is used for prototyping, you don't have massive imp reproduction.



That is what I thought it was too. Its obviously something organic and related to the Trolls...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

My troll sometimes dreams of being a a blood sucker. And chastity modus


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

Chastity modus is awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2010)

You get it when you're ready and not a moment before


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

That might just be the most useful modus.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> That might just be the most useful modus.



It's a pretty good modus. But it can't beat miracle modus .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2010)

nothing beats miracles


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

How does it work?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

lol virginity and twilight references


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think its the egg that makes baby trolls. Notice the horns. That way when the mother grub is used for prototyping, you don't have massive imp reproduction.



I wonder if that means that when trolls grow up they become giant insects.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

I checked a while back and cubey originally wanted to be CD's troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2010)

Troll bluh!

Zenieth, want an avy from that?

@Ban: No. The mother grub is entirely different being. Trolls dont become them. They come from them only.

I presume from what they said it works something like when they're adults they donate genetic material which the mother grub absorbs to make new trolls which are baby grubs and like a bee, they have occasionally baby queens (baby mother grubs) which continue the reproduction service.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

why would you spoil me like that?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

that'd be great, sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2010)

Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2010)

So....she is the next queen and will use it when she is good and ready to revive her dead race? 

Chasity modus made me laugh.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Ban: No. The mother grub is entirely different being. Trolls don't become them. They come from them only.
> 
> I presume from what they said it works something like when they're adults they donate genetic material which the mother grub absorbs to make new trolls which are baby grubs and like a bee, they have occasionally baby queens (baby mother grubs) which continue the reproduction service.



the circle of life


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

troll romance sure is weird.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder if that means that when trolls grow up they become giant insects.



No, because Hussie said adult trolls look exactly like the posters in Karkat's room.

ATTRACTIVE.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

Pic of Otakon I found:


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

Is that a sollux cosplay?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2010)

deliriously biznasty.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I had photoshop to edit it out and say "What Sollux?".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

So until I read I thought Kanaya was a lesbian


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah I did too till I reread her little chat....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh yeah Gaiz, next round has begun.

Its me v. Nick while BlackSmoke v. ~Riku~

The Arena:


> Battle Location:
> Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
> The teams start along the main road (the water is nearby), 70 meters apart.
> It is always raining. Characters may enter the buildings.
> ...



My battle:


> Sunuvmann
> 
> Darui
> Part II Neji
> ...


Kiba would have knowledge of Sai from being on same team with him during the go after Sasuke and Itachi part right?

Was Darui around enough to get knowledge of Fu during the Hokage bit and vice versa?

Also BlackSmoke's fight:


> ~riku~
> 
> Part II Shikamaru
> Preta Realm Pain
> ...


Any advice for either of us?

I'm pretty sure none of BS' team has knowledge of Pain,Shizune or Sakon/Ukon which is rather a disadvantage.


----------



## geG (Aug 3, 2010)

Update

cA wants to commit genocide


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Aquarius' *stream *of consciousness was a pain in the ass to read. You really don't appreciate grammar until its gone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Also, did I read it right that he has a crush on Vriska?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

> i dont knoww wwhat the logistics are yet
> CA: im tryin to connoiter wwith her here but shes blowwin me off again fickle dirtscrapin landhag





> especially that assblood karkat he and me havve you so pegged about that its upright silly



cA is fucking awesome.  It's also probable that he is friends with Karkat going by that second quote.

But he likes vriska...

PlatinumXCD do not want


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

> GA: Shes Just A Concerned Moirail
> GA: Looking Out For You
> GA: Thats All
> CA: awwww fuck
> ...



Actually this makes it sound more like he has a crush on cC?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> Though seemingly inconsequential now, later CA's accent will prove to be absolutely critical.
> 
> Chekhov's Accent



A russian accent?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2010)

CA's a bit of an ass 

I'd wager he's somewhere between Karkat and Equius in douchebagery.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> CA's a bit of an ass
> 
> I'd wager he's somewhere between Karkat and Equius in douchebagery.



He's a magnifcent bastard with a russian accent. calling vriska a "fickle dirtscrapin landhag" made me burst out laughing.

And you are probably right though. He seems to be friends with Karkat but he also sort of has a soft spot so he isn't as bad. Except for the whole "kill all land dwellers" thing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> He's a magnifcent bastard with a russian accent. calling vriska a "fickle dirtscrapin landhag" made me burst out laughing.
> 
> And you are probably right though. He seems to be friends with Karkat but he also sort of has a soft spot so he isn't as bad. Except for the whole "kill all land dwellers" thing.



We haven't seen enough of him for CA to qualify as a magnificent bastard, but my impression of him is the same as Vriska's; A classic bond villain in troll form.

Though he must be a complete idiot if he thought the doomsday cascader would be an effective doomsday weapon.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> We haven't seen enough of him for CA to qualify as a magnificent bastard, but my impression of him is the same as Vriska's; A classic bond villain in troll form.
> 
> Though he must be a complete idiot if he thought the doomsday cascader would be an effective doomsday weapon.



I don't think he knew what it even looked like or what it did. Vriska just promised to build him a doomsday weapon.

But still I liked his first convo. But god are his typing quirks going to be a pain in the ass to remember and use .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2010)

CA's totally down for a redrom with CC, but a blackrom with Vriska. I was pretty sure from the beginning the two weren't mutually exclusive.

Also the whole is Kanaya lesbian thing is kinda iffy for trolls since reproduction for them is entirely dependent on the Mother Grub so gender isn't that important.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2010)

So apparently the troll's perceptions of romance is based on the ancient greeks' perceptions of romance. huh.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> CA's totally down for a redrom with CC, but a blackrom with Vriska. I was pretty sure from the beginning the two weren't mutually exclusive.
> 
> Also the whole is Kanaya lesbian thing is kinda iffy for trolls since reproduction for them is entirely dependent on the Mother Grub so gender isn't that important.



But unfortunately he's stuck in the moirail zone with cC... for now at least .

You do have a point there.

Also i'm thinking that Vriska blocked him because she never finished the doomsday device she was supposed to give him and she knew he would be pissed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2010)

Andrew said:


> That's true, but in the context of an alien culture where such behavior is grouped in with romance, frequently mediating between feuding parties (i.e. meddling) could be regarded as a sort of promiscuity, and being accused of such could be regarded as slanderous.
> 
> There are things they say that indicate they're touchy about all the facets of romance the way humans are. When he outright proposed she mediate between him and Vriska, she thought it was indecent. I guess almost like proposing some weird version of a menage a trois.



CA totally a pimp 

Also there were a good few cosplays at Otacon. There was an epic Terezi I saw pics posted of on co, but that thread's gone. I ever see them again I'll show you guys


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

who the hell is fu and darui?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

Also I still think virgo is a lesbo


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2010)

cA confirmed for most awesome troll. 
Fuck yeah, the troll with my sign really acts a little like an emperor (aka caligula) and wants to commit genocide and shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> PlatinumXCD do not want



I will destroy you for this


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> PlatinumXCD do not want



oh hello OBD convo


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

you'd think that, wouldn't you


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

I think CD is secretively more proud and happy about being Vriska then he lets on


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello I'm SPS and what is this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

my set says Vriska but my posts say Psycho Mantis

but my heart will always say Big Boss <3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

TWF said:


> Hello I'm SPS and what is this



[YOUTUBE]1J64p1pvC58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I will destroy you for this



Don't worry we all know that AbigailXCD is the true pairing .

I really want cA to be the next troll introduced now. I want to see his underwater pad.


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> PlatinumXCD do not want


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

you know, I could always go back to those Saint Seiya jokes, Platinum


----------



## Stroev (Aug 3, 2010)

cA seems a bit stale.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you know, I could always go back to those Saint Seiya jokes, Platinum



Your Saint Seiya jokes won''t work now CD .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

It's also funny that even though my troll wants to commit genocide he still isn't even close to being as reprehensible as Equius is .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll find a way


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's also funny that even though my troll wants to commit genocide he still isn't even close to being as reprehensible as Equius is .



it's hard to top naked musclebeast portraits


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

So gaiz, any thought on strategy for me? Writing it up now


----------



## Stroev (Aug 3, 2010)

Who's on the team?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's hard to top naked musclebeast portraits



Or sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

You know the drill.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

SPOILER ALERT

trolls are from the future


HOLY SHIT


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know the drill.



I already asked you who the guys in your team are


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

The one under where it says Sunuvmann


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Just finished it. 12000+ characters. 1,940 words.

This shit better win.


Also I don't think they're in the future, rather because Rose sent that transmitter into the dark realms, it always has existed. Just like how the one for Lord English always existed.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

maybe

Anyway I can't give you any strategy if you don't tell me who're those guys in your team


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

My team is Darui, Pt.2 Neji, Pt.2 Kiba, CE Gaara, SRA Shika

His team is Fu (ino clone), Pt. 2 Neji, Pt. 2 Shino, Sai and Hayate.


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2010)

use Gaara to eat the other team
shouldn't be hard at all


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2010)

CA: ok wwait did she talk to you  today 
CA: wwhat did she say 
CA: or glub or wwhatevver 
GA: Something About Longing To  Touch You Indiscretely 
CA: WWWWHAT 
GA: And That Shes Basically In The  Scarlet Throes For You 
GA: As Deep In The Flushed  Quadrant As One Can Be 
CA: wwait 
CA: did she actually say that 
CA: in confidence 
GA: To The Letter 
CA: can you copy exactly wwhat  she said 
GA: Absolutely Not 
CA: this is bullshit youre bee  essing me in some wway awwful 
CA: you dont lie but you do tease  and ill tranfuse my kickass royal blood out wwith incontinent  musclebeast discharge if i wwont knoww wwhen im gettin hooked


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just finished it. 12000+ characters. 1,940 words.
> 
> This shit better win.
> 
> ...




ya they established that earth exists billions of years into the future in a galaxy far away from Alternia early in the Troll arc.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

That made me lol since it was a throwback to Karkat and John's chat


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2010)

lol "in confidence".


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> My team is Darui, Pt.2 Neji, Pt.2 Kiba, CE Gaara, SRA Shika
> 
> His team is Fu (ino clone), Pt. 2 Neji, Pt. 2 Shino, Sai and Hayate.



yeah but who the hell is Fu and Darui?

Fine I'll google it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

Troll Rose .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

Hayate has no feats, don't worry about him as he gets casually killed


Anyway, you can just overall massively destroy the oposition.
The only one gaara can't solo beyond argument is neji
Anyway, use you main chakra sand to blind their neji and then use the "eye bonding" jutsu of Gaara's on your Neji to give you remote byakugan powers.

Be ready to let Gaara pop Kiba's berserker pill in order to auto-tap into the one tailled bijuu


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2010)

^ Whaaaaaaaaaaaat lol.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2010)

TROLL ROSE


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Troll Rose .



That outfit is fucking FABULOUS!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> trolls are from the future
> 
> ...


Nooooo They're from the past.


> Earth, also for convenient reference, is a planet that does not yet exist.


So Hivebent happened like 5 billion years prior.


----------



## geG (Aug 3, 2010)

So Rose's transmission is one of those weird things that transcends all time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2010)

Exacta. Extra dimensional so time doesn't matter


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm thinking that we might see Nepeta's shipping wall in it's entirety when she enters the game. I also think that cA might be a little upset at what he sees on that wall .


----------



## gabies (Aug 4, 2010)

I WANT SEA DWELLERS NOW HUSSPEE


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2010)

Go dream about sunny's bone bulge, gabies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2010)

Troll Rose the best


----------



## gabies (Aug 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Go dream about sunny's bone bulge, gabies.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

But I have a black romance with Banhammer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Except for the fat ass Nepeta, pretty sweet.

I'd tap feme Karkat.


----------



## gabies (Aug 4, 2010)

EWWW FATPETA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Pretty sweet Dave and Rose. How he/she did the time disks is awesome

Edit: Okay, pretty sure its a she.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 4, 2010)

Where are exactly are these shots from? Did they do this just for kicks at random? The fat Nepeta is horrible.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure I want the cosplay.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2010)

Andrew confirms new album coming out with an animation as well


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

I would look waaay better on Jhon's suit.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

Y'all need a crowning moment of badassery


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2010)

I love how karkat tells Equius to fuck off. Homestuck now coming out with music videos? We're getting there homes, all we need is MSPA forums in Naruto Fan.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

I know I allready asked for a Terezi set, but I'm gonna go ahead  and do it again.
Please get me a Terezi set, I lost mine


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2010)

Sunny posted one for you on the same page you asked.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys I made a blog post I can direct people I want to read MSPA to.

Can you give it a look, make sure it's okay?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

I lost it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Avy:
> Sig:



Post right after the one where you asked for a set.


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Except for the fat ass Nepeta, pretty sweet.
> 
> I'd tap feme Karkat.



Dammit this picture was going so well until Nepeta


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys can I claim cA for a set once he appears?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2010)

Plat already called it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Guys I made a blog post I can direct people I want to read MSPA to.
> 
> Can you give it a look, make sure it's okay?


*
S
u
r
e*

*T
V
!*


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pretty sweet Dave and Rose. How he/she did the time disks is awesome
> 
> Edit: Okay, pretty sure its a she.



i was there working with my cousin

the best one was the Hearts Boxcars


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Plat already called it.



Well shit. 

Well then I guess it's gonna be this set for another while, and then maybe a Jack Noir one...


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

let's get a midnight crew together Didi
I'll be Diamonds Drog


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooh that would be awesome. 

But I actually wanted to do the kids' version of Jack Noir, not the Spades Slick version. 

And besides if we were to be midnight crew I would have to be Diamonds Droog because his initials are DD and that would be like my name Didi, just like my Darkwing Duck and Dick Dastardly sets.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2010)

Didi said:


> Well shit.
> 
> Well then I guess it's gonna be this set for another while, and then maybe a Jack Noir one...



I called cA a month ago.

I'm getting pretty tired of my set, i'm hoping he gets revealed soon so I can get rid of this set.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh sweet. New album is already in the works.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

Make her a member of the midnight crew.


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2010)

Tavros 

I forget, have we seen Terezi and Gamzee's planets yet?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol I hope they have Vriska torture Tavros with stairs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol I hope they have Vriska torture Tavros with stairs



This needs to happen


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2010)

There's already been fanart of that hasn't there?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes              .


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

Am I the only one seeing Duck Bills and shit!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Blender joke.


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

How *STONED* do you have to be to wear that stuff?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

Idk, only wearing it for today. 

Btw, you pretty much have another easy match. Riku had been out for the last two days and I tried to help her piece together a halfway decent strategy with it being 3AM for her since she's my friend.

tl;dr - You'll rape hard.

Why do you keep having easy fights while mine are against tough mofos?


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just banging lady luck is all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2010)

On the plus side, this shit is giving me good xp.

By the end of it, I may just be a halfway decent Colosseum fighter.


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm undefeated in colloseum type brawls
cuz I've only played twice


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2010)

She actually did it


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

> AT: yOU WANT ME TO APOLOGIZE,
> AT: fOR BEING PARALYZED,
> AG: Yes.


Haha, oh wow


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

*AG: Apologize, Pupa!
AG: Apologiiiiiiiize!!!!!!!!
AG: Say you're sorry for being a cripple! Wheeeeeeee!
AG: Aaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!* 

bluh bluh huge bitch


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh god Poor Tavros 

Watch Vriska fall in love with him.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

Tavros just can't catch a break.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL "going to flip"


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for Tavros to flip the fuck out.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

She inadvertently just apologized to Tarvos? We all saw that right? I'm not just sky high in time space right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Copypasta, I missed it


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

*AG: aLSO uMMM dUHHH,,,, uMMM,,, i  AM SORRY FROM THE 8OTTOM OF MY NOOK,,,,,,,,,,
*

She would never up right apologize for throwing him off the cliff. She's like retarded that way.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

That was her satiring his apology though >_>


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

Nu Uh. She doing a Freud Flip.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha oh wow Vriska. Best bluh bluh huge bitch ever.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 5, 2010)

lolTavros.  I hope he grows a spine and flips the fuck out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Well he grew enough of a spine to confront Dave later on. But not very well >_>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

What I wonder is how she's able to move the seat with him on it considering Rose couldn't interact with any object John was on.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

she can't moove him very well. maybe because it's lighter she can shake it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2010)

also being a wheelchair it probably moves a lot more with a poke than John's bed did.

Also your set's by Sunny now, not me.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

I'ts a pain to shift anything around in my sig. It'll start ringing bells about banend words
I'll try and screw with it later


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Tavros just can't catch a break.



lol stairs 

everyone knew it would happen


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

Vriska is like the Simon Cowel of the trolls. She says what everyone is thinking but doesn't feel like acting on


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

Poor Tavros.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweet, looks like Black Smoke and I will be coasting on to round 4.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck, rooting for you.

really need to check those matches out sometime


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What I wonder is how she's able to move the seat with him on it considering Rose couldn't interact with any object John was on.



Hussie stated that only upward movement is impossible. Lateral movement is fine.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Aug 5, 2010)

sunny for KC champion


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

*

But unfortunately, Rufio is not real. He's imaginary. A fake. Like a made up friend, the way fairies are.

You continue to be sad and alone.
*

Poor tavros


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh tavros, you poor pathetic troll. Why you have to be so d'awww?


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

Tarvos!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Tavros should fight a monster completely made out of stairs 

beating it would be his defining moment


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

RUFIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gabies (Aug 5, 2010)

tavros    :manlytears


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

dat caution :?


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2010)

RU
FI
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I need to watch Hook again


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2010)

*You continue to be sad and alone*

Killed me


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2010)

Dawwww, Tavros.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> *You continue to be sad and alone*
> 
> Killed me



I was cracking up at the 'apologize for being crippled' part


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

RUFIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2010)

I now see in the future, robo leg tavros and Vriska kissing.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2010)

Tavros and Vriska confirmed for not Kismesis but the other blackromance thing probably.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

He's so sad


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

and alone


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

Countineously


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2010)

He's like cubey, but with only the good traits.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Cubey managed to pick horsecocks though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm trying to think of what weapon cA might use. The only really popular weapon not used so far would be the axe, but he doesn't really strike me as an axe user. The only aquatic themed weapon I can think of is the net but that is always used together with the trident so no to that.

Since he is troll royalty though he might use a rapier since that weapon is usually reserved for royalty in games (such as in Fire Emblem).


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I would have actually liked Cubey if he had picked Tavros


Like the same a spousal abuse victim convinces herself to believe this romanticized idealistic version of her fat unemployed redneck husband.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

And by "like" I mean "care about him the same way people don't care about michael jackson being a pedo after he died" because he's banned now


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2010)

you guys have complicated feelings toward Cubey 
or maybe that's just banhammer


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I think I would have actually liked Cubey if he had picked Tavros
> 
> 
> Like the same a spousal abuse victim convinces herself to believe this romanticized idealistic version of her fat unemployed redneck husband.



Tavros does remind me of Cubey.


----------



## gabies (Aug 5, 2010)

shit said:


> you guys have complicated feelings toward Cubey
> or maybe that's just banhammer



             .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe it's me.
Maybe I'm just a mean bastard, I think it's all the sexualization in the media that has grown me desensitized to the feelings of others which translates into my constant sexual indifference
Or maybe it's sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality.
Or maybe it's just maybeline.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

shit said:


> you guys have complicated feelings toward Cubey
> or maybe that's just banhammer



I just don't like Cubey


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2010)

I                   lol'd


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

AH THIS IS RICH. 

Sunny !!!!!!!! OPEN IT ALREADY~_~


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah okay, got no more replies so I'll just do it. >_>


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Problem is this night's affairs are rather epic so its a pain in the ass to try and write it so it doesn't suck <_<


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2010)

Rufio


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ikmclkrc1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

Kanaya will mediate between Tavros and Vriska but not between Vriska and cA? I see how it is .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats because the clouds have shown her that those two are fated for romance pek


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Vriska represents all the dickish things we've done in video games 

well, a diet version of it anyway

someone that really represents our darker moments in gaming would be the slimiest, most sadistic bastard imaginable


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thats because the clouds have shown her that those two are fated for romance pek



TavrosXVriska :swoon

Huge bitch still owes him a doomsday device though.


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

SHIT LOLOLOLOLOLOLZ

THATS WHERE IT WAS FROM

LOL RICH


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2010)

Apparently I'm supposed to make sure CD doesn't totally fuck Cubey over.

edit: I'm cool with that.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2010)

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to make sure CD doesn't totally fuck Cubey over.
> 
> edit: I'm cool with that.



I thought Cubey is horsecocks

he can't be two personas at once


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh horsecocks, well yeah I guess no mediating for that one, have your fun CD.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 6, 2010)

He chose Horsecocks and then regretted it which proved to be classic Cubey fail.

Making him even more Tavros.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Speaking of that. Who is going to be next to wear the Equius set?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 6, 2010)

I honestly don't know


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

They have to love being STRONG


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2010)

Equius set availability has opened up?
not sure if want


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

shit said:


> Equius set availability has opened up?
> not sure if want



Do you love being STRONG?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Do you love being STRONG?



I admit I do


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2010)

:33

 You don't say


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

FussyFangs


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2010)

Suikoden II


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2010)

Am I the only one getting tired of Vriska? Not because she's a huge bitch or anything, but because the spotlight's been mostly on her for the past month or so. I wanna see more of the trolls that haven't gotten much screentime, like Gamzee and Nepeta.


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeaah true dat.

Gamzee is so much better....


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2010)

I miss the main kids and I want Jade to be saved somehow. -sigh-


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Am I the only one getting tired of Vriska? Not because she's a huge bitch or anything, but because the spotlight's been mostly on her for the past month or so. I wanna see more of the trolls that haven't gotten much screentime, like Gamzee and Nepeta.



I got to agree.

I want more Gamzee and Nepeta as well and damn it I want the fucking sea dwellers to be introduced already. Then we can get back to the huge bitch


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 6, 2010)

I want more Karkat and Terezi


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2010)

Terezi is win.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

More courtroom roleplaying is never a bad thing.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2010)

You have obtained a MSPA-SET! It's filled with WIN and AWESOME.

==>


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Update time.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Tavros


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes

YES


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Tavros is going to be spearing bitches on his lance and i'm going to love every second of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

Not really, he said the only time he had fun in the game was when he was asleep.

It'll probably run out of fuel in the next panel or something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Tavros is going to be spearing bitches on his lance and i'm going to love every second of it.



RUFIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Not really, he said the only time he had fun in the game was when he was asleep.
> 
> It'll probably run out of fuel in the next panel or something.



You never know.  But I am definitely expecting a tHIS IS STUPID/SILLY page next.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2010)

dESPERADO ROCKET CHAIRS,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 6, 2010)

Ahahaha nice. Its like Professor X's.

Edit: @Geg:  Oh wow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

Also that new album that's coming out soon?

The art team made an animation for it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also that new album that's coming out soon?
> 
> The art team made an animation for it.



When is it supposed to come out?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

" soon     "


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2010)

Reposting for awesome:


[boss]Nice, Tavros.[/boss]​


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2010)

Team Scourge

Because sometimes, we care too much


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

Fly Pupa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 6, 2010)

pchooooo!!!


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2010)

/damn 
SPOILER


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2010)

We are definitely switching to a different troll next page. I'm hoping it's an introduction.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2010)

d'awwwwwwwwwww
bluh bluh good friend :3


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2010)

Who you calling fussy fangs, water breather?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 6, 2010)

Tavros the invincible.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

I am tempted to make a Tavros vs Kyuubi thread for the hell of it. Tavros wins by controlling Kyuubi .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Tavros controls all the animals. All of them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We are definitely switching to a different troll next page. I'm hoping it's an introduction.



Oh really?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh really?



My predictions are a 100% accurate 56% of the time.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

In b4 Tavros mindcontrols the Black Queen and Black King.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 7, 2010)

I really should change the order in which I check updates on things in the morning. 

But yeah.  Go Tavros.

Edit: Isn't Vriska like part spider?  Maybe he could control her.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I really should change the order in which I check updates on things in the morning.
> 
> But yeah.  Go Tavros.
> 
> Edit: Isn't Vriska like part spider?  Maybe he could control her.



uMMM,,,OKAY STOP,,,UHHH BEING SO MEAN ALL THE TIME, iS THAT OKAY?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Edit: Isn't Vriska like part spider?  Maybe he could control her.



I'd pay to see that


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 7, 2010)

RRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!...


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Great sig BI.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

MSPA going to soon devour N forums


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2010)

it needs to happen


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

Morail bunp

edit: Where the freak is the MSPA fan club I submitted it over a week ago


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

I should make a "ITT Post and I'll MSPAify you" thread somewhere. I'll make PS style pics of everyone. Or make a "I'll make you a troll" in PS artstyle.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

*I Honestly Believe That As Trolls Of Such Status We Must Troll Something of Significant Grandeur Or Memorability*


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I should make a "ITT Post and I'll MSPAify you" thread somewhere. I'll make PS style pics of everyone. Or make a "I'll make you a troll" in PS artstyle.



DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT

told you about the stairs...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Pupa's last stand


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Reading it right now.



> AG: I'm sure there is more than one way up the echeladder. In your case pro8a8ly the only way is to roll gently up the echeramp.
> AG: The path of the invalid.





> AG: This will 8e Pupa's last stand!
> AG: I mean sit.
> AG: Hahahahahahahaha.


Fucking priceless Vriska.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2010)

Amazing Pun Good sir 


> AG: I'm sure there is more than one way up the echeladder. In your case pro8a8ly the only way is to roll gently up the echeramp.
> AG: The path of the invalid.
> AT: yEAH, i AGREE


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

don't be john Tavros.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 7, 2010)

So thats where Terezi got the idea


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm betting Tavros will somehow beat his Denizen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm betting he'll commune with him and get him to join his team.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

That would be so friggin' awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

This really does seem like a good cut off point. Tavros vs his Denizen seems like flash material.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Or most likely someone is going to stop him from fighting it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Morail bunp
> 
> edit: Where the freak is the MSPA fan club I submitted it over a week ago



We ARE the MSPA Fan Club though :33

Also how's that comp going, Sunny, Black?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 7, 2010)

Barring any suprises, we should win.

My match: Long review is here.

This guy is very good at rebutting. Luckily his strategy is really lacking.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

What does one get if he wins the entire contest?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Nick is a vet with tournies. Too bad I kinda stopped posting in the OP Battledome.

Will try to check later(as reading long strats are always my bane, one of the reasons I didn't participate). Also just a poor debator.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

If we win we get a subforum about whatever we want.

AKA MSPA Subforum


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

FUCK YES MSPA SUBFORUM!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Microsoft Paint Adventures subforum!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

You ever notice how Tavros is the Page of Breath, John is the Heir of Breath and both have the Boy Skylark class?

Makes you think.

Meanwhile Vriska sends Tavros off to his Denizen and Terezi sends John to his. Team Scourge


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Andrew Hussie sure loves self-reference.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll start with this thread.

Anyone want me to trollify them? Just give me some likes and traits and your personality. Weapon inclusion is okay as well.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds cool. 

Well, I like PLAYING VIDEOGAMES and GOING OUT WITH MY FRIENDS. I'm learning to WRITE PROGRAMS (true story, not a rip from john/karkat ) as part of my UNIVERSITY STUDY, and I'm SORT OF GOOD at it. I thoroughly enjoy listening to PROGRESSIVE ROCK.
I'm EASILY EXCITABLE. I always TELL IT LIKE IT IS which may not be likeable to some persons but THATS JUST HOW I (t)ROLL and my friends appreciate it.
I want to be liked and therefore I can try too hard sometimes to FIT IN.
My strife specibus is lightsaberKind.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Used a Hussie image as a "beta", but you'll get a 2.0 version once I acquire some skill. Also the color job in MSPaint is being a bitch.




> you like *PLAYING VIDEOGAMES* and *GOING OUT WITH FRIENDS*. I'm learning to *WRITE PROGRAMS* as part of your *UNIVERSITY STUDY*, and you are only *SORT OF GOOD* at it. You thoroughly enjoy listening to *PROGRESSIVE ROCK.*
> You're *EASILY EXCITABLE.* You always *TELL IT LIKE IT IS* which may not be likeable to some persons but *THATS JUST HOW YOU ROLL* and friends appreciate it. You want to be liked and therefore can try too hard sometimes to *FIT IN*. you idolize the one called *DIDI*, hence your shirt.
> 
> You're tag name is casualPlayer. you seem to type in a casual manner, though trying tooo haaard can be diiificult. Weild: Lightsaber kind.


Text rule: triple vowels for words that are synonymous with "hard" and some other articles.

Anyone else, if you have a Pestercum handle, tell me so I'll make it so.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Like thiiiis? Ooor nooot? :33


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess. Like eeextreeemlyyy haaard. Remember any word that deals with something being "hard", like... tooouuugh.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 7, 2010)

*I feel like I'm close to finishing Problem Sleuth but man it's really long...my mind feels so full.....*goes back to reading**


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

We should make an rp thread for this.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> We should make an rp thread for this.



That can be done when we have the new subforum. :33


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't worry Blaze, the ending is so satisfying. But captain Snoop


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's Darth Nihilus' in advance just incase. due to a TERRIBLE TROLL DISEASE, no horns have spawned on this one. He looks very familar to characters in movies Karkat would PLEASURABLY VIEW. A RENOWNED ACOTR on John's world. Weilds: Charismatic energy


Cubey's. Some say his horn is that of a DUNCE HAT. Looks like he spent too much time on those NAUGHTY BEASTIAL WEBSITES again all night.Weilds: Hunk Rump magazines.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'll start with this thread.
> 
> Anyone want me to trollify them? Just give me some likes and traits and your personality. Weapon inclusion is okay as well.



I'm extremely creative. Like anything I'm apart of everybody likes because I'm so good at being creative and making stuff people like. I'm also colossally modest and humble in my many amazing accomplishments. People love me and those that don't player hate and strive to be me. It's a tough life, but as I said I'm so modest that I've developed a fantastic attitude toward life, making people like being around me just so they can get some of those bodacious vibes that I exude from my mere presence. My only flaw is that my perfection is intimidating to people and they don't really know how to act around me, making them awkward and prone to making fools of themselves.

My weapon is my startling wit.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Will do. Also, general looks. Just so I know how tall to make you, hairstyle, etc.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

This is what I look like sort of:


1.73 m long. (short  )


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

After this I'll go into more detail, so if you want I can make a slightly better one later(as Problem Sleuth is even more detailed than I, and that style is what I'm aiming for; also that I don't have that drawing thing Hussie has, I've only got a mouse.).




> You're extremely creative. Like anything you're apart of everybody likes because you're so good at being creative and making stuff people like. You're also colossally modest and humble in my many amazing accomplishments. People love you and those that don't player hate and strive to be YOU! It's a tough life, but as said before, you're so modest that you've developed a fantastic attitude toward life, making people like being around you just so they can get some of those bodacious vibes that you exude from you're mere presence. The only flaw is that perfection is intimidating to people and they don't really know how to act around me, making them awkward and prone to making fools of themselves.
> 
> Tagname is royaltyInitiative. you tend to emphasize on YOURSELF, and and pronouns strive to BE YOU, YOURSELF, and I


Made the shirt similar to you're name, didn't know what else to do with it. 

Text rules, YOU are the name of the game.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2010)

5'11"
thin, moderately muscular
brown hair, rapidly turning white
green eyes
tanned white (southern US, can't escape farmer's tan)
always wearing a hat, tho that would be hard to incorporate with the troll horns :/
need more?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

good thing Karkat has the same hair as you, Didi. 

Also, due to not refreshing, I've already posted without getting you're looks. But good thing I've vowed to improve.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2010)

lawl
THAT is badass
must be because IT'S inspired by ME


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Tried giving you a hat, looked like a ribbon. So I'll just redo it some other time.

thanks, though.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

I wonder if we could get comic book guy into MSPA.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Wait, he isn't?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought he'd read it?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

*VICTORY GOES TO THE COURAGEOUS!*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

so much raw courage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *VICTORY GOES TO THE COURAGEOUS!*



Son of a bitch that's good stock where'd you find it?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Chief! Requesting authorization for Final Fusion!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

edit: damn plat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I need to work on adding good effects to my sets.

EDIT: BWahahahaha Vriska's land is fucking fantastic. Also Prospit Dreaming


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Thief of Light, eh?

Since Hussie's modeled Bro after Kamina(only glasses), I hope he watched GaoGaiGar sometime in his life. And liked it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

he was retroactively styled, Hussie might never have watched TTGL.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

zenieth said:


> edit: damn plat.



You got ninja'd

And why is Vriska wearing a tinkerbell costume ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

Obviously she want's pupa pan's bone bulge.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

I am expecting some intense Pupa Pan LARPing to ensue .


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember reading about him liking TTGL. 

And Vriska x Tavros, more fans than I thought. 

Anyways, hoping for a moment like this. John and Karkat teaming up. Against Scratch, or Snowman.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah pretty much she told him to put on the outfit then tricked him into going through the second gate to come to her because she wants to jump his bones


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah pretty much she told him to put on the outfit then tricked him into going through the second gate to come to her because she wants to jump his bones



I wonder why she is asleep then?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

She has Jade syndrome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I wonder why she is asleep then?



Totally just had a revelation of the degree to which she wants Tavros and that woke her up.

Tavros is going to look around the room and there's going to be pictures of him and her in lovey dovey poses scribbled on all the walls.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

Nepeta's Oh YESSSSSSSS ship is slowly becoming more likely now.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> She has Jade syndrome.



Very possible.



Taurus Versant said:


> Totally just had a revelation of the degree to which she wants Tavros and that woke her up.
> 
> Tavros is going to look around the room and there's going to be pictures of him and her in lovey dovey poses scribbled on all the walls.



Also possible.

Nepeta is going to have a field day with this . We should get to see more of the shipping wall hopefully.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

GTAC's everywhere.

DNA for a spider she lost as a child.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Tavros is stuck too, no escape .


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

> AG: I have determined from your consorts that there is a terri8le monster deep underground.
> AG: It guards a hoard of treasure 8igger than either of us can imagine!


I just realized this could be describing AG herself 
except for underground :/
still tho, quite a mistake on her part


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Tavros: Point cherry vehicle toward X on map.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

Tavros: penetrate X with cherry vehicle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Won't be much of one once Vriska gets her hands on it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone's happy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Huge bitch? More like huge tsundere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

She's about to take a real effort at getting that Kismesis thing going on.


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2010)

what the hell is going on


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Vriska's having fun :33


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

Vriska x Tavros = 100% confirmed.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

Vriska: search Tavros's pants for shadows


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2010)

bluh bluh huge lover!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2010)

I did not see that fairy costume coming, 

Does this mean Vriska's tsundere for Tavros or Yandere?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

She wants him to hate her as much as she hates him so they can have passionate Kismesis makeouts


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2010)

I really don't think they'll be kissmesises, it just isn't in Tavros' nature to hate.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey I wonder what color Karat's lusus's blood was


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

most likely the same colour. Still these updates are amazing.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know. remember, *Red* is a never seen before blood color.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know what to make of these new developments.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

CD looks like you have some new set material


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2010)

It's hard to tell if she's sincerely being nice to him or if this is some sort of ironic mockery of his interests


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

I think she is trying to be nice in her own demented way.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

I think she's gone completely batshit insane.


----------



## Alhambra (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, along with trying to make him abandon his chair and climb stairs, throwing him around in his wheelchair like a ragdoll, and now this, I think she's going out of her way to make him flip the fuck out.


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2010)

Nah, maybe she does sincerely want to make him 'better', and does that by providing him with challenges.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

She wants Kismesis with him so she's trying to make him hate her so its mutual hate-love.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Btw, got a second mod vote, Round 4 here I come!


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2010)

How much more rounds left?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> She wants Kismesis with him so she's trying to make him hate her so its mutual hate-love.



I don't really think there is much hate love in a kismesis relationship just hate. At least going by what cA said.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

It's just that the hate leads to shit like equius and aradia.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2010)

shit said:


> Tavros: penetrate X with cherry vehicle


Penetrate Vriska's cherry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> CD looks like you have some new set material



are you attempting to anger me, good sir


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are you attempting to anger me, good sir



Remember how we all mocked Cubey because he refused to wear the horsecock set?

Now is your time to prove that you are better than Cubey. Fairy Princess Vriska set time .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Penetrate Vriska's cherry.


Considering she's a blue blood, it'd be more of a blueberry if anything.

I wonder how the troll's anatomy is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Remember how we all mocked Cubey because he refused to wear the horsecock set?
> 
> Now is your time to prove that you are better than Cubey. Fairy Princess Vriska set time .



alright, someone whip one up for me 

I won't back out like Zoidberg did


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Considering she's a blue blood, it'd be more of a blueberry if anything.
> 
> I wonder how the troll's anatomy is.


Troll anatomy sure is confusing!



Crimson Dragoon said:


> alright, someone whip one up for me
> 
> I won't back out like Zoidberg did



You have my respect CD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> You have my respect CD.



**


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> **



CD makes no excuses.

And now i'm obligated to wear a humiliating set when my troll does something stupid...

At least it can never be as bad as horsecocks


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll back up my morail if some humiliating stuff come up, though troll bluh, does stand pretty far up there.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

The worse for me so far is licking chalk


----------



## gabies (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

you people are trying to break me

IT WILL NOT WORK


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

Kismesis so confirmed.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, someone needs to make a GIF out of the last two updates.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Nepeta: Update Shipping Wall


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

Bwahahahaha.

So canon.


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2010)

oh god


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Nepeta: Update Shipping Wall



that needs to happen


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2010)

AHAHAHHAHHAHAHHA I'M LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW BEST FUCKING UPDATE EVER!  :rofl


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

I knew it would happen, but not this soon


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2010)

And what Vriska actually looks good here:


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that needs to happen



I fully expect Nepeta to update her shipping wall every time we see trolls making out.

Hussie don't disappoint me.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

Nepeta's dream of getting it on with Karkat is slowly coming to reality.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Nepeta will be making out with Karkat and updating her shipping wall at the same time.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2010)

I honestly did not see that coming.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm _*this*_ close to taking Cubey's spot and pimping and Equius set.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

tavros is still open rachmiel.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> tavros is still open rachmiel.



Abigail has Tavros.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I'm _*this*_ close to taking Cubey's spot and pimping and Equius set.



No Lord English?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2010)

No one's got Doc scratch.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Nepeta's dream of getting it on with Karkat is slowly coming to reality.


Didn't Terezi say that red blood was delicious though? 

HHHMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Make Pupa have happy thoughts

OH WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

you don't have to take up the mantle of sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality, but if you want to be equius, you gotta don the horsecos for no less than five days
If not, you're not Zodiac, and you will not get a vote in Zodiac trolldom decisions


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Btw, you gaiz realize the lolsome thing about it:

That makes two blue bloods who are so bluh bluh about blood shipping it with the two with the lowest blood (not counting the mutant Karkat)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, you gaiz realize the lolsome thing about it:
> 
> That makes two blue bloods who are so bluh bluh about blood shipping it with the two with the lowest blood (not counting the mutant Karkat)


So that makes Kakarot ship worthy of whom?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Make Pupa have happy thoughts
> 
> OH WOW



Tavros made a miracle in his pants


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So that makes Kakarot ship worthy of whom?


Chi-chi                 .


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No Lord English?



I want a troll, and he's the only one open.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, it is mandatory for us.
Crimson Dragoon offered no excuses for himself, so neither should you.
If you want the troll you pay the toll.
One consecutive week of horsecock. Then freedom.

Unless the rest of the zodiac wants to waive that. I don't but most might think that wearing a set tainted by cubey is already punishment enough


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Well its horsecock or whatever the worse DA has to offer. Brb, searching.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

I've already found what I want.  Have to decide on a title.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, you gaiz realize the lolsome thing about it:
> 
> That makes two blue bloods who are so bluh bluh about blood shipping it with the two with the lowest blood (not counting the mutant Karkat)



One likes dominating the other likes being dominated. Blue bloods sure are weird!


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

someone's stealing horsecocks out from under me


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

two thumbs up


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

nice sig
you can do better on the ava


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone needs to make CD's new set .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice use of STRONG


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> two thumbs up





Platinum said:


> Nice use of STRONG



D --> Yes




shit said:


> nice sig
> you can do better on the ava



I know it's a little small, but I like the pic.  Was thinking of replacing it with a glass of milk maybe.  But I like this one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Those actually were the ones I was considering before I got distracted watching the new OP episode.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2010)

nice episode this week
breath of fresh air from all the srs stare downs


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2010)

^ Ugh Equisssss.

:barf:


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol new page. nice reading now.... and Night dudes.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Did Vriska actually make a moral decision ?


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^ Ugh Equisssss.
> 
> :barf:



D --> You 100k weak.  Like a pupa.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2010)

Dump, Manupul8, Slump.

Lol.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Did Vriska actually make a moral decision ?



You mean not taking advantage of a cripple?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> You mean not taking advantage of a cripple?



She was going to mind control him into loving her but decided against it. 

But knowing Hussie I am completely expecting Tavros to kiss Vriska of his own free will next update trolling everyone in the process.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Tavros' horrified expression still makes me laugh


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

His face right here is priceless.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2010)

where is all this coming from?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

We will get another make out scene with Tavros and Vriska and then we will change to a different troll. That's what i'm thinking.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

I was about to say 'Come Get Your Rape' until I read to the end


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Now I actually feel sorry for Vriska .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

for now, her love/hate/whatever doesn't have a leg to stand on


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like Karkat was right, she's lacking her kismesis.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Did Vriska actually make a moral decision ?



Nah, I think she first dumped him of course because he wasn't kissing of his own free will, and then when she manipulated him, he couldn't reach her because of his crippleness, so she was like d'oh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2010)

Rachmiel is the new Equius?

Well that's more acceptable than Cubey, so I guess I'll be willing to wear the aradia/equius kiss set now, if anyone can crop a senior sized set for me.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2010)

oh god


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Zenieth, CD, I have a set upgrade in mind for both of you 

I'll get to work on it it a moment. Poor Kanaya tho ;_;

Also dumping some incredibly epic shit from the fanart threads.



Link removed (<-YOU HAVE TO WATCH THIS)

by sockpuppy

 (JJBA+HOMESTUCK)



EDIT: Oh, and Andrew also confirmed that Vriska was in love with Tavros from the beginning and this was just her weird fucked up way of courting him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Zenieth, CD, I have a set upgrade in mind for both of you
> 
> I'll get to work on it it a moment. Poor Kanaya tho ;_;
> 
> ...



Jojohn


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

CD:





I'll make you shocked Kanaya tomorrow if you don't have it by then, Zen.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> so I guess I'll be willing to wear the aradia/equius kiss set now



finally, you accept your destiny


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> finally, you accept your destiny



Admittedly it's a lot easier with Cubey not being Equius.

But the minute this troll arc is over that JoJohn pic is my new set


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

and I'll be back to my Psycho Mantis set, after a while


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2010)

*OH! MY! GOD!* 

And here's some insight into Vriska



> Without any sort of right or wrong about it, this is just the way someone of her kind views romance and goes about it. Aggressively and predatorially.
> 
> You could even postulate that paralyzing him in the first place was part of the entire courtship process for her, though possibly a subconscious one. Spiders paralyze their victims. Perhaps not their mates, but the principle of predation applies more broadly here to romance as well. She just happened to do so to the guy she was zeroing in on years in advance. And when the time came to make her move, he was helpless to get away. Perfectly logical by her mindset. All she needed to do was craft a clever scenario to make him fall for her, like dressing up as a fairy and enacting his favorite fantasy.
> 
> ...


Also romance subplots were never planned.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh wow what. Could Kanaya secretly be in love with Tavros?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

She's out for Vriska, haven't you noticed yet?

Also green tears T_T


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

green with envy


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, but more like Moirail for Vriska, you can have that and be in actual 'love' with someone else, right?

TROLL RELATIONSHIPS SURE ARE CONFUSING


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

fifty more pages until page 300


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

I will guarantee you it's Vriska Kanaya has the strong feelings for.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> She's out for Vriska, haven't you noticed yet?
> 
> Also green tears T_T



caligulasAquarium [CA] began trolling grimAuxiliatrix [GA]
*
CA: kan make her talk to me do somethin
GA: Who
CA: your no good connivvin fuckin backstabbin girl crush thats wwho
GA: Overstating Our Relationship Wont Make Me Feel Very Cooperative
GA: Its Paler Red Than That Ok
CA: pshhhhhh that is a fuckin laugh and you knoww it evveryone does 



CA: ordinarily id call bullshit on terrible stinkin bs like that but i knoww you dont really lie about stuff
CA: unless its to yourself 
*

I agree i'm pretty sure she likes Vriska. cA did say the only person she lies to is herself.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh shit. 

Well, on second thought she does strike me as a lesbian.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Her little dreamy fascination with troll Rose didn't give it away?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

oh wow, I just realized I got the 5000th post


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

I am the greatest


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Her little dreamy fascination with troll Rose didn't give it away?



That struck me more as hero worship than a lesbian fantasy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I am the greatest



this quote may or may not clash with my current set



Platinum said:


> That struck me more as hero worship than a lesbian fantasy





same concept here, I'd say


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Armada Starscream is badass, but I will forever remain a Galaxy Force Starscream fanboy :taichou


----------



## Gain (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't know you were a shipper, CD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

the only pairing I'm really passionate about is Crumplehat x Secret Wizard

well that and Big Boss x Ocelot


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Armada Starscream is badass, but I will forever remain a Galaxy Force Starscream fanboy :taichou



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq1_6D9QS9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Shut the fuck up Blurr!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Gain said:


> I didn't know you were a shipper, CD



CD wears that set with pride Gain.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nsLcTtCrqwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh nice, so she's confirmed lesbian.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Lesbian trolls?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh nice, so she's confirmed lesbian.



Unless Hussie is trolling everyone. Which is extremely probable.

I still think she will end up with sollux.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2010)

Short hair. I can see it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2010)

CD you home wrecker


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> CD you home wrecker



[YOUTUBE]7RQvkPqUflI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

I really don't think gender matters as much in relationships for trolls.

Also newest work of amazement


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not showing up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Eyes5 said:
			
		

> Further evidence for Kanaya having a crush on Vriska:
> 
> [8/9/2010 10:52:18 AM] Andrew Hussie: rainbow drinker = code for homosexual
> [8/9/2010 10:52:25 AM] abortedSlunk: oh my god
> [8/9/2010 10:52:29 AM] Andrew Hussie: which i realized after the fact



Welp.**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2010)

Whens the Rainbow Drinker come up?


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 9, 2010)

Zetta bumped zenieth off the troll list on the wiki, took cT, and gave me gA.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whens the Rainbow Drinker come up?



Discussion posted in the art forum, which eyes reposted in the convo.



Rachmiel said:


> Zetta bumped zenieth off the troll list on the wiki, took cT, and gave me gA.



He'll do that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I really don't think gender matters as much in relationships for trolls.
> 
> Also newest work of amazement



Dear gog that's scary


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

I have decided to reread Homestuck again for the hell of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like we'll be seeing CA next.

But meanwhile BAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW Kanaya T_T


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2010)

How do you know with CA?

Dammit stop being so cute Kanaya


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> How do you know with CA?
> 
> Dammit stop being so cute Kanaya



That was the the quote he ended his chatlog with.

Fuck yes CA should be introduced soon .


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I have decided to reread Homestuck again for the hell of it.



I did this last week. It's really great going back knowing what happens later and noticing all the foreshadowing and stuff


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> I did this last week. It's really great going back knowing what happens later and noticing all the foreshadowing and stuff



It's also helps you identify all the callbacks easier. Which is a reason i'm doing it as well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Words can't describe how much I love this vid.

Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Words can't describe how much I love this vid.
> 
> Link removed



I posted it yesterday but no one noticed 

Everyone watch it.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

Vriska in white is hawt.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Words can't describe how much I love this vid.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

We're most likely naming CA tonight. Andrew's letting it go until there's not many people online so the suggestion box isn't maimed, but yeah, this'll be it.

EDIT: And as I say this it updates


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

damn...


these are fun to make


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2010)

Troll romance sure is complicated


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

That is the baddest fucking rainbow I've ever seen


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone have the one where Terezi hits Vriska for being a bluh bluh bitch in the video?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2010)

*

MOTHERSPRITE: There there, sweetheart.



Kanaya, it's hard.




Being a kid and growing up.

It's hard and nobody understands.​*


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Anyone have the one where Terezi hits Vriska for being a bluh bluh bitch in the video?



things to see
things to see everywhere

stfu!


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 10, 2010)

Troll relationships sure aren't that confusing anymore.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

And now we play the waiting game...


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr

Trollmance in my Homestuck.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Trollmance is at least sort of interesting kind of.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

strangely fascinating


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

MoThErFuCkIn DoUbLe RaInBoWs HoW dO tHeY wOrK?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

miracle rainbows


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> There's nothing to get back on track. It's as good as any content preceding it, and I stand by it. It's a little different, and change will always be irritating to some people, especially those with easily agitated minds. MSPA is in a perpetual state of evolution. The terrain is always shifting beneath the reader's feet. It will never be the homogeneous product many will crave, and just when the audience gets comfortable with their understanding of it is often when I wipe the slate and start building from somewhere else. Readers are challenged to keep up, and I'm sure plenty fail.
> 
> In any case, you sabotage your own criticism by admitting you're not reading the logs. So of course the current pages seem like arbitrary info dumps without precursor. It's also impossible to find any of these events compelling, or even understandable, without the context those conversations supply. All the logs are entertaining and worth reading. Every bit as much as the ones preceding these. I'm not buying that they're somehow less worthwhile or all that different in nature, aside from a few syntax anomalies. They drive the characters and the story, same as always.
> 
> ...


He            mad


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

it would appear so


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't ready any logs. Homestuck is amazing as it is.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

-__-

you are suppose to read the logs. otherwise you miss out on a lot.



Hmmmm. So Some Kids Are Mad? This Shit Is For Free For Fucks Sake.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

> Romance : Troll arc would be a good analogy. Absurd rule bending applied to the field with strange consequences. The two romantic encounters are so outlandish and ridiculous as to be greater statements of humor than passion, it defies people to roll their eyes at it the way one usually does with standard schmaltzy stuff.



that's actually one of the reasons why I'm wearing my set


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2010)

You mean the Pesterlogs? Who the hell would be retarded enough not to read the pesterlogs?


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

The pesterlogs are quite important I would say,


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

The pesterlogs can be the funniest part of the comic at times


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

Dave's pesterlogs are the shining example


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> He            mad



I would be pissed off as well if I were him.

Some people are just retarded.


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried to read the post he was replying to but I couldn't get through the second wall of poorly written text


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Honestly I can't see why anyone is complaining about this troll arc. I find the trolls to be just as interesting if not more interesting than the kids.

Also I lol'd at the person in that thread who said the Midnight Crew Intermission was not important to the main plot.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL SOMEONE SAID THAT?!?! 

XD

Oh lord...


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

I loved the MC intermission. And this act is fucking interesting and awesome as well. The trolls are fucking cool. Fuck them complainers.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> LOL SOMEONE SAID THAT?!?!
> 
> XD
> 
> Oh lord...



Yep. I'm shocked by the lack of reading comprehension some people have.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

Gamzee is the reason I keep up with this daily


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Honestly I can't see why anyone is complaining about this troll arc. I find the trolls to be just as interesting if not more interesting than the kids.
> 
> Also I lol'd at the person in that thread who said the Midnight Crew Intermission was not important to the main plot.


Well I can't say I don't miss John.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I can't say I don't miss John.



I miss John but not enough where i would want Hussie to speed up Hivebent to get back to him.

Honestly I would be perfectly fine if Hivebent went on for another 4-6 weeks. Or even longer.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh wow just reading about this on /co/.

Yeah, not much to add, but I'm on Hussie's side. HS has some of the worst fans. And the Problem Sleuth:HS comparision makes alot of sense when I think about it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

This kind of reminds me of when Spoony got pissed off because everyone was giving him grief over him doing crossovers. I will never understand people that feel entitled to whine and complain about free entertainment. Hussie works his ass off to give us something to enjoy and people just bitch when things don't go exactly the way they want.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> Holy shit, are you dense?
> 
> Ok, now I'm flipping out. I'm flipping out at you for saying I was flipping out.
> 
> ...



Oh shit .

But these assholes are making Hussie waste time that could be used to give us some sweet new updates and that is not cool.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Then again i'd get pissed off to if someone compared me to Buckley or CAD.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

How the fucking fuckity fuck is MSPA like CAD? 
FFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2010)

Hussie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Link to thread?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Link to thread?



Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> Yeah I mean why can't a creator just call a dope a dope now and then. They are people with opinions on stuff too.
> 
> As long as it's not the slash and burn tactics of a guy like Buckley. But his behavior is based on insecurity. Deep down he knows he sucks, and he has to remove all reminders by crushing dissent.
> 
> ...



Hussie further proves why he is awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2010)

I think maybe he's just vacation  depressed


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol Sunny you posted in the thread.

And people called you out for using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

el oh el


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Why do people get so bent out of shape by the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Who gives a shit it's just word, no one even uses it as a gay slur anymore. Reminds me of that one South Park episode.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree but then again I don't have a problem with any word used as an insult.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Me neither. Except the n-word in certain circumstances.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

The term friend is just as bad if not worse than ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). People are just too sensitive.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 10, 2010)

The troll arc is my favorite so far.  Sure, I miss John and Dave, but Karkat and company are great.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

Didi said:


> Lol Sunny you posted in the thread.
> 
> And people called you out for using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> el oh el



someone tell them to eat a bull testicle


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

I have no problem with any curse word. They only have meaning if you let it have it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Did they seriously infract you for using it sunny ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

lol infractions


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Apparently.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

I just lol'd when I realized I've never received an infraction on NF. 

This place is pretty lenient with cursing and flaming and stuff though. I've been banned from other places for that before.


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

You're all superbanned for saying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

Didi said:


> This place is pretty lenient with cursing and flaming and stuff though.



are you using a different NF from mine


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are you using a different NF from mine



I'm calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and cunts everywhere, I tell them to fuck off, continuously harass them, and I've never received so much as a warning. 


Oh hi Geg. What's gegging?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

Didi said:


> I'm calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and cunts everywhere, I tell them to fuck off, continuously harass them, and I've never received so much as a warning.



TWF got banned for calling someone a liar


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Oi Platinum, how'd you know I got infracted?

/isn't paying much attention


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a warning once from Distracted.
His smily sucks btw.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> TWF got banned for calling someone a liar



Wasn't Id the one that banned him for that? I would consider that a special circumstance.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> TWF got banned for calling someone a liar



Oh wow what. You've gotta be SHITTONG mE



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, this takes me back actually. On another forum a long time ago me and some forumfriends of mine got into a huge tl;dr argument with someone just because one of my mates called someone a liar *as a joke*. Shit was so funny, but also annoying in a way because the guy couldn't argue for shit (all he would use is circle arguments and he was a fucking moral high knight) and we would pretty much get into an argument with in a different thread each day from then. Also he called us weak for 'calling our internetbuddies for help' when in a argument with him when the truth just was he was so fucking retarded everybody just disagreed with him regardless of friendships and shit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oi Platinum, how'd you know I got infracted?
> 
> /isn't paying much attention



I see visions of the future in clouds.

 mod posted in the thread saying they infracted you for that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess the mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) goes beyond just NF


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Except Geg, Geg is pretty cool for a mod and is definitely not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Nah, Geg's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

But not for being a mod. That's just how he is. 

Though lol, I don't even really see him as a mod.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2010)

Ironic though, the least faggy mods are all actually gay.

(Para, Kaga and Hef)


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2010)

That wasn't a mod lol, just a way too serious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

But the point being, I did get banned from those forums three times though. And there a ban was always permban. Had to make new account. 

Place didn't really have mods though (or you would never see them anyway), there just was a report button and I think only reported posts were checked.

Since I'm full of rage and hate against people whom I don't like they reported me of course for flaming them and that's basically the story of my first two bans. Did make me legendary though because I kept on coming back and because everybody (everybody who meant something at least) loved me. Some people called me BAN-MAN lol.

Third ban was something completely different.

But I can understand why that place was kinda strict lol because it was the official Nintendo of Europe forums (the Dutch one) and you know with kids there and stuff.

Was a great place to troll though.

Damn I post too much when I'm nostalgic.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nah, Geg's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> But not for being a mod. That's just how he is.
> 
> Though lol, I don't even really see him as a mod.



Geg's a mod?


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nah, Geg's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> But not for being a mod. That's just how he is.
> 
> Though lol, I don't even really see him as a mod.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

update is interesting, even tho nothing happens


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

DUDE MY MIND IS BLOWN!


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

maybe the queen survived the bunny and will be Jack's kismessis :S


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

there's actually a good translation for it

it's called Foe Yay


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> there's actually a good translation for it
> 
> it's called Foe Yay



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2010)

shit said:


> maybe the queen survived the bunny and will be Jack's kismessis :S



I doubt it. Besides, Jack and the Queen aren't trolls.

And how can trolls hate each other so much that they reproduce

Trolls are weird


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2010)

time to quote an example from TV Tropes again:



> In _Prototype_, there's quite a bit of this between Alex Mercer and Elizabeth Greene, especially in the scene leading up to the battle with the Supreme Hunter. Both of them leap at each other, crash together, and fall to the floor, faces inches apart, and then Greene starts spitting goo on Mercer's face, as Mercer is injecting her with a long needle.  Oh, and said needle is filled with an altered version of Mercer's own genetic material mixed with the genetic material being created by Greene's virus. Then Greene spits up the Supreme Hunter in a metaphorical birthing scene.



like I said, Foe Yay leads to things


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 11, 2010)

"When the IMPERIAL DRONE comes knocking, you had better be able to supply genetic material to each of his FILIAL PAILS. If you have nothing to offer, he will *kill you without hesitation*."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2010)

Eyes and I are having a lovely discussion on troll biology relating to this. It's really quite fascinating.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Why do people get so bent out of shape by the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



It really is though, but many of modern day homos just have too many bad memories with it,

Sexual orientation strikes me as silly, and in high school, the need for it was plain confusing, but now that I'm in a relationship and see what many gay people suffered through when growing up, I can see why they'dd feel hurt about it





> Who gives a shit it's just word, no one even uses it as a gay slur anymore. Reminds me of that one South Park episode.



Well
It reminds me of that one glee episode
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq-VtwatJpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Personall, I know almost everyone in this thread and I endorse y'all good use of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which should be an auto imunity from any mod, and while gays aren't the most hated people in the world anymore, and emotionally divorcing that word, that has been used as an insult for lots of people before queermos should be a good step, it's not like it's wrong for many gay people to still consider it a big "thing"


On a less serious note


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahaha, I never thought I would see ye olde gentlemen sweet bro and hella jeff.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2010)

gentlemen sweet bro and hella jeff. 

Nice.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2010)

I would pay money for a ledger's joker Gamzee




Oooooh, look at my sollux post cont


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2010)

That is awesome Ban.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2010)

It's gone now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

> *Trolls have a complicated reproductive cycle. It's probably best not to examine it in much detail.
> 
> The need to seek out concupiscent partners comes with more urgency than typical reproductive instincts. When the IMPERIAL DRONE comes knocking, you had better be able to supply genetic material to each of his FILIAL PAILS. If you have nothing to offer, he will kill you without hesitation.
> 
> ...





**


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2010)

if Jurassic Park can have genderswapping dinosaurs b/c of frog dna
then Hussie can afford to skip some biology classes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

I put a little disclaimer in my post

it's in um tags though


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2010)

You will never be forced to supply your incestuous slurry to the imperial drone.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

because I seriously can't fucking resist:


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2010)

The Imperial Drone looks like something out of Warhammer 40K.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm confuuuuuuused


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

hey there Quel


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 11, 2010)

heeeeeeeeey cd

also i was banned until the eight october apparently

stupid american dating system


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

Quelsatron, are you confused by the excessive (not really) MGS references


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2010)

Needs more updates.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 11, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Quelsatron, are you confused by the excessive (not really) MGS references



i'm confused by love

uguu~

a bit of a late reply because my internet pooped itself


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2010)

love is a confusing thing


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2010)

I still haven't read Homestuck


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2010)

TWF said:


> I still haven't read Homestuck



Shame on you. :taichou


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 11, 2010)

TWF said:


> I still haven't read Homestuck



the white fart


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2010)

Update.

That... helps, I guess?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2010)

Yay! More Explaining shit we largely figured out...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YmS_VDvMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2010)

CC AND CA OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh dear god they look weird.

Why are they mudkips while Gamzee isn't?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Also with the scarf and glasses, he reminds me of Harry Potter lol


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> CC AND CA OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE



I was about to make this exact same post 

But yeah lol at CA being some kind of supervillain


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2010)

That is an awesome cape CA is rocking.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2010)

Hollymonster said:


> OH GOD THIS TOOK ME FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquatrolls still own tho'


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has drawn CA as Lelouch actually.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2010)

It's been all of four and a half hours, give it time.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2010)

Fuck yes, CC and CA.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Anasazi (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Platinum may have picked the best troll.  Maybe.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

looks like the bastard child of maleficent and kim jong il.
I don't trust that guy. I don't trust him at all.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2010)

MY TROLL!!!!!


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I think Platinum may have picked the best troll.  Maybe.



I wanted to pick him as well, because Aquarius is my sign and because he is royal blooded so I was sure he was awesome. But alas.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm so tempted to ditch my current set

not because I'm repulsed or anything like that, but I have a new one I want to wear


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

is it vriska?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2010)

no, not really


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

I disapprove that you'd do so but understand if you did.
you can always switch back when we get more hero mode from the sea dwellers


Then we must do what trolls do 

asides from compliated relationship drama apperently


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll wear my current set until the end of this week

new set looks shitty in comparison to my current one, but it amuses me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

tavros and les-yay did not do me good

Dave looks beyond epic though


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2010)

Hahaha the new update


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2010)

Andrew the best troll of all


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

So troll relationships revolve around four pillars. Romance, FoeYay, Heterosexal Life Partners and Power Trios,

Troll Romance sure isn't weird anymore


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2010)

That is one badass fucking cape .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay importing gif and going frame by frame so I can explain this shiet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Andrew the best troll of all


Andrew is the 13th troll


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so starts with CA and CC as moirails and Kanaya mediating (I forgets the lingo ) between Tavros and Vriska



Then changes to the relationship between Kanaya and Vriska with Kanaya moirailing her. (All night long)



Then it goes to how both CA and Kanaya want it to be redrom instead of moirail zone but the feeling isn't yet mutual.



Then it goes over to the relationship between CA and Vriska and how they are in Kismesis



Then Kanaya tries to mediate between them.





And then back to Vriska and Tavros and how its alternating between Blackrom and Redrom


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2010)

I figured all that out after just watching it once sunny


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

I like Problem Sleuth better


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like Problem Sleuth better



but you haven't even read HS yet


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2010)

*Later our troll hero would try to explain this to our human hero, attempting to convey all the nuance of troll romance through a nearly verbatim recitation of the preceding excerpts.

He would try to describe how rich and textured the troll romantic comedies were compared to the one dimensional schlock of our human cinematic counterparts. He would barely scratch the surface of Troll Will Smith's virtuosity with the delicate lattice of troll romance, as he would assist the bumbling fudgeblooded Troll Kevin James through the interwoven minefield-briarpatch of redrom and blackrom entanglements, all the while sifting through his own prickly romantic situation and ultimately learning the true meaning of hate and pity. But would they succeed before the imperial drone came knocking with his thirsty pails at the ready??? Yes, they would.

But John didn't understand any of this because he's a moron, and he wouldn't shut up about his awful bullshit Earth movies. He would just go on and on and on about that garbage.*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

Your name is ERIDAN AMPORA.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

He be wieldin' Ahab's Crosshairs 

Who called him again? Platinum right? Want avy from that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

Now to wait for a sig to match


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

I woulda done a whole one and shrunk it >.>


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2010)

There better be a

>Ride the seahorse
YES. HELL YES. HELL FUCKING YES.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2010)

Geg reminds me of Candy-Corn PI.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2010)

Be the seahorse. Kill mother.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate his entire outfit. 

=====> Ride the seahorse like a mechanical Bull

Redundant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

Nuuuuu you cant ride a seahorse like a mechanical bull, you can only do that to something very dangerous and about to explode


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunny the art you found is very nice...I really liked the John piece and Karkat piece.

edit:
btw finished Problem Sleuth this morning.
It became like a history/science channell scifi cluster fuck at the end with the Black Holes and that Q shit that make up atoms and all that jazz. Very nice ending. Love how PS slayed the DMK with pure GAR CHARISMA. 

It was pretty stellar.Sucks if you don't know about any of that shit cus than you would be like "Well is he making this shit up" but if you know its like uh cool because he actually took some real physics shit like EVENT HORIZON blah blah makes the work that much great.

imo

ya

i liked it a lot.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

That page is deserving of being made a signature, not an avatar.

Platinum, you made an excellent choice.

EDIT: There you go


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2010)

Fuckkkkkk, I want him as set so bad. 
Also,


WEAR THE SCARF

BE THE RIDER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

Platinum's been waiting for this for a long while now, I bet he's happy.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

Kim Jong Il troll  is holding Ahab's crosshairs for some reason


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

He's a brooding supervillain, shot Gamzee's lusus and begins the game with a top tier weapon.

That friend.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

Hipster troll.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Platinum's been waiting for this for a long while now, I bet he's happy.



Christmas came early for young Platinum


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

wait, he shot gamzee's lusus?When how why?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

Well when Gamzee's lusus died, it showed him dying with a harpoon in his side.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

shit a purple harpoon
That's so sad 


Wait, gamzee has been in the medim forever.
That means


HE KILLED GAMZE''S LUSUS BECAUSE OF THE FAYGO BOTTLE 
friend


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

> Gamzee's lusus is a giant goat-like sea creature. It had apparently often been out to sea instead of caring for Gamzee as a custodian is supposed to - about the only useful advice it ever gave Gamzee was "keep away from the ocean".


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

faygo, how many lives will you ruin before you're satisfied?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

Surprisingly befitting signature.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

OH SO ERIDAN WAS TRYING TO HUNT GAMZEE'S LUSUS!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

WHALE                 !


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IT'S MOBY DICK
SUDDENLY THE NAME AHAB'S CROSSHAIRS MAKES SENSE


Also his seahorse can fly. That's really fucking awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT

WAIIIIIIIITTTT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2010)

FUCK YOUR WHALE


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe the whale is CC's lusus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably.

I was expecting a squid or octopus what with the squids shown with CC or that CC seems to have kinda a Little Mermaid theme going on.

But a whale is fine too.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

If the troll's lusus reflects their signs a mammal would be a really bad lusus for Pisces


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

>friendzoned by girl you like
>shoot her mother in the face


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2010)

Nah, I'm still thinking that some sort of cuttlefish/squid/octopus is CC's lusus.

Haven't you guys considered this may be CA's real lusus?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

CA has multiple Lusii


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2010)

That could be CA's real lusii, and the horse is just a pet like Maplehoof was Rose's steed while the cats were her true pet.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

The ocean itself is the lusus.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2010)

Man whales can't fly!


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2010)

FISHFOOD!**


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2010)

I LUV FISH STIX


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

it's swimming through clouds


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2010)

Aw kamehameha redeems all this troll romance nonsense.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 13, 2010)

I just noticed that the whale had royal purple blood.


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh shit, final troll name incoming


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Feferi Peixis


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2010)

omg laser pew pew


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2010)

a Troll version of Namor would totally kick ass


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

She's both adorable and terrifying


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

That was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm okay with Trollmances and all, but once in a while, you just want something to get fucking shot


----------



## gabies (Aug 14, 2010)

caligula


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay so long term plan:

1) BlackSmoke or I win Reznor's contest. We make the MSPA subforum in the Plaza with us + Geg comodding (mod sponsorship etc)
2) We pimp the shit out of it increasing the readership across the NF population
3) When its time expires, knowing Reznor that'd be 2 months instead of the usual one, we get it moved to the Comics subforum with it changed from MSPA to a more generalized _Webcomics _subforum.
4) MSPA continues to dominate it...and we try not to troll too much the eventual CAD thread.
5) ???
6) We all Profit!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

No promises on 4)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Emphasis on _Try_ and _Too much_


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh so suddenly you see me as a mod, do you


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> Oh so suddenly you see me as a mod, do you


Only when its convenient


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

I have discovered an excellent thread

Link removed


----------



## gabies (Aug 14, 2010)

i want to be honorary junior mod that bullies tv


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Gabies you could be a sadmin and I'd still own your ass, puta.


----------



## gabies (Aug 14, 2010)

tv, why must you crush my dreams


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Dream all you want but if you imagine yourself above me I will drown you in my own laughter.


----------



## gabies (Aug 14, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA-tv

-gabies


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have discovered an excellent thread
> 
> Link removed



This is positively awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

*checks the site*

Huh, where'd you get that from?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Who knows?


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Tell me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Check the location of the image


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaaaaaahhhh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol that webcomic Andrew linked in his news thing is pretty awesome lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2010)

My troll is the best troll. There can be no doubt about it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah yeah, no need to rub it in.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay so long term plan:
> 
> 1) BlackSmoke or I win Reznor's contest. We make the MSPA subforum in the Plaza with us + Geg comodding (mod sponsorship etc)
> 2) We pimp the shit out of it increasing the readership across the NF population
> ...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it weird that the two Aquatic trolls remind me of India people from East Asia. Like the brightly colored clothes on the one chick + her shiva trident.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Eridan reminds me more of a Russian actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Eridan reminds me of Harry Potter mixed with Kim Jung Il lol


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

They're hunting together lol. Seems like it was no one's lusus?


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for true love....however the triad relationships make little to no sense. Isn't it harder to maintain a three way relationship in the first place? 

Plus their romance isn't that far out there. Just seems needlessly confusing and uh in some ways redundant. @_@

Like does it matter if me and my red partner jizz in the same bucket? The dominant traits in the jizz stew will still come up anyways...unless I'm missing something. (btw I still like arc so far albeit confusing.)


Oh and Sunny I agree.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonder what she is going to do with the whale? Hopefully eat it.


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Something adorable.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

purple blooded that whale. so it's definitely one of their lusus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2010)

Do something Mein Square.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan reminds me of Harry Potter mixed with Kim Jung Il lol





Banhammer said:


> Kim Jong Il troll  is holding Ahab's crosshairs for some reason


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> purple blooded that whale. so it's definitely one of their lusus


But it's too dark to be Feferi's and we already know Gamzee's was some kind of sea goat thing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

It should also be noted that depending on the density of lusus and wether or not alternian oceans are made of water, she might super strength almost on Equius's level.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> But it's too dark to be Feferi's and we already know Gamzee's was some kind of sea goat thing



It was a capricon. That's what a sea goat is.


Also, Peixes is portuguese for Fishes. Lol


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Also a thread on /co/ made me realize that Gamzee is the only troll without a hero mode sequence yet


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

It's not hero mode if there are still the black lines around the characters


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

This arc reallly needs more Gamzee indeed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> It's not hero mode if there are still the black lines around the characters


Hero mode = 5 fingers, sprite mode = 4


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hero mode = 5 fingers, sprite mode = 4



you stupid woman! Clearly that was a miracle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Soon as Gamzee gets some more panels I'm getting a new set with him :33


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hero mode = 5 fingers, sprite mode = 4



Finger number has nothing to do with it. It's about the art style.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

It has everything to do with it. 

Count how many fingers they have in each.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2010)

Gamzee is always amazing, his hero mode will also obviously be super miraculously amazing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2010)

Watching Con Air.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Well.

Shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2010)

shit gets realer and realer


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

Purple trolls gone and fucked up shit royally on the size level, and I thought spider mom was big.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

wait, considering that cC dragged that whale by herself, would that make her class 100?


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2010)

For a second I thought her Lusus was gonna be Fluthlu


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> wait, considering that cC dragged that whale by herself, would that make her class 100?



if you mean 100 tons+, yeah I guess 

she's no Namor though 



Geg said:


> For a second I thought her Lusus was gonna be Fluthlu



Fluthlu is mentioned in HS though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2010)

what the fuck kills that thing?


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2010)

it probably chokes on the whale, lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2010)

that would be utterly hilarious


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> what the fuck kills that thing?



Oh God imagine that thing prototyped onto the Black King


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

I just consdered, who's the morail in Gamzee's and Karkat's relationship?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2010)

Moirail is two ways.


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if Karkat and Gamzee are moirails. They don't really fit the description


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

They're on the Moirail part of the shipping wall.


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2010)

So is every other possible troll combination


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

Not necessarily 

And it was one that was shown so its much more likely to be so.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

Also just saw Con Air.

The bunny scenes are much more funny and awesome having now seen it.

But from rereading Reunite up through the start of Act 5 and watching Descend for the 50th time, I'm ready for Hivebent to finish and get back to Homestuck.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 15, 2010)

I gotta admit, a whale being fed to a Kraken is kind of cute.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2010)

stay the fuck away from the ocean


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

Gamzee gives good advice.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 15, 2010)

Eridan vs. Laboon gogogo!


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2010)

TC: uH, hEy YoU, dOn'T gO nEaR tHe MoThErFuCkIn OcEaN, cAuSe I aLl ToLd YoU nOt To A bUnCh Of TiMeS! 
TC: ShIt Is StRaIgHt Up DaNgErOuS, aNd I'm GeTtInG mY hArSh On AbOuT iT.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2010)

Bro Vs Kraken


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Eridan vs. Laboon gogogo!


Eridan obviously.

1) On his seahorse he can fly
2) Ahab's crosshairs would blow huge fucking holes through him.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2010)

Laboon has no feats
his only opponent was the redline
and he lost miserably

although he does have an awesome patience stat, so maybe he can go off some place and wait for his opponent to die of old age


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

Laboon calls for his nakama.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

Sweet house Ferrari


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)

It is pretty sweet, but the text intrigues me. Looks like fefari's lusus has quite a noisy death.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy shit, Peixes is gonna prototype that? 


I hope it becomes tiny like the dragon did, or else's it's gonna be impossible


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

> And make a freshly orphaned troll somewhere pretty sad.




Well I'd be sadder if it wasn't for the fact that just about all the trolls but those 12 would soon be dead anyway. >_>


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait, how are they dead? We see them alive in the current timeline. Only the lusii die, right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2010)

The planet gets destroyed.

By meteors.

Everyone but those 12 die.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh nvm.

Thanks.


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2010)

> Eridus lives in the wreckage of an old ship



Awesome.

_Awesome._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2010)

zenieth said:


> It is pretty sweet, but the text intrigues me. Looks like fefari's lusus has quite a noisy death.



Feferi specifically tells Kanaya that her lusus sings.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

*Flowing through your veins is nearly the richest blood the hemospectrum has to offer, penultimate on the scale. As such, you are a SEA DWELLER, a sub-race of troll distinct from the commoners by mutation and habitat, a caste which rules over the entire species. 

But ruling, in your view, is not enough. You have an overpowering GENOCIDE COMPLEX, and have made it your sworn duty to KILL ALL LAND DWELLERS. You have amassed resources and deadly weaponry from around the world for this ambition through many sweeps of EXTREME ROLE PLAYING, while pursuing a working DOOMSDAY DEVICE which will bring armageddon to all those on the surface. Haven't had much luck with that, but maybe tonight's your night. 

You hold a fascination for MILITARY HISTORY AND LEGENDARY CONQUERORS. You have dubiously modeled your profile and exploits after the most notorious figures and their stories, which are bristling with the GLORY OF VICTORY and the STING OF DEFEAT and POLITICAL MACHINATIONS and ROMANTIC INTRIGUE. It is an image you are careful to craft through EXAGGERATED EMOTIONAL THEATRICS, and your penchant for mass murder notwithstanding, people tend to regard you as a BIT OF A TOOL. 

You also like MAGIC, even though you know it to be FAKE. Like a made up friend, the way wizards are. Made up make believe FAKEY FAKEY FAKES. It's still fun though. 

Your trolltag is caligulasAquarium and you speak wwith a vvery wweird and sort of wwavvy soundin accent. 

You hold off on doing anything for the moment on account of courtesy to fellow royalty.​*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2010)

Update went up 5 hours ago.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not on canadian time.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2010)

That is some sweet loot.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool Troll. Hahaha


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2010)

*EXAGGERATED EMOTIONAL THEATRICS*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just as a question of scale, could Doc Scratch take DMK in a fight?*

Even if not, he could certainly transport and strand him in another galaxy.

Robert Rodriquez In Talks For Deadpool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2010)

TV's rep message said:
			
		

> Farewell Vriskakiss



sorry TV, I just couldn't resist Ocelot's facial expressions


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like HS might just be stronger than PS in the end.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2010)

time will tell


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2010)

> *DOMINANT AND RECESSIVE ALLELES (NOT GENES) DO NOT WORK THAT WAY*
> 
> Troll ones do.



what do you know, I guessed right 

Mantis would still be frothing at the mouth though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2010)

I also like the fact that he is a military history buff as all real men are.


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2010)

SPEAKER OF THE VAST GLUB


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2010)

and we have an update

also what Geg said


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

> HER IMPERIOUS CONDESCENSION would steer the flagship from the fleet and  make an attempt on your life herself, if not for the protection of your  monstrous lusus.



A LUSUS PROVIDING DEFENSE FROM A WARSHIP. HOT DOG!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

*

What will you both do?*


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2010)

they've got the most fabulous outfits by far


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

too cool.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

*yes*​
*Fuck Yes*​
*Hell*​
*Fucking*​
*Yes!*​


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2010)

I predicted it I'm the best


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

No other fiction deserves a sub forum for itself more than MSPA.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

Last panel reminded me of Jade and John.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

I got more of a jade and Dave feel, but with John's silliness from these two trolls.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like John with a wizard hat.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

Personality wise I meant.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

Whimsical.


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2010)

lol Andrew had to go back and edit gills onto the pictures


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my God, the moment cA finds out who Vriska is macking with


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh my God, the moment cA finds out who Vriska is macking with



More like mackereling amirite?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my god how oblivious can Feferi get 

Poor Eridan


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2010)

Dammit, even when we move on to brand new trolls we still get stuff about Vriska instead of any of the other trolls :I


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2010)

that's cuz vriska's by far the most interesting troll


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2010)

She's also the most unlikable


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

then Andrew has done his job


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2010)

> Probably because you fill your gossip quota wit)( your nubby )(orned bro.


Karkat  

Also I won round 3, onto round 4.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also I won round 3, onto round 4.



that's the spirit


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2010)

Nobody cares for my progress... 

sadface


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2010)

If you actually said it people would. :I

Picking up the Pain right? 

No particularly strong ones on Nick's team so I'm just getting Fu for the hell of it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2010)

how many more rounds?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2010)

7 remaining people.

So lets see

Probably 3 more
8-4-2, yeah probably 3 more.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2010)

Might as well keep an array of sharp swords.


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

i am back


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

oh hey you


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2010)

Sup shipping whore?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

> MEMOS CANT STOP ME WAHAHAHA



what's this about memos-kun


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2010)

*CA: ok please lets just not get into the wwhole fuckin fish pun thing again ok 
CA: like wwe get it wwe are nautically themed *

This made me laugh more than it should of .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

ah, the beauty of puns


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm I never really saw dave's glasses on cA untill now.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nobody cares for my progress...
> 
> sadface



I provide free strategies to anyone, really.


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Sup shipping whore?



i will never ship you and your sick fantasies



Crimson Dragoon said:


> what's this about memos-kun



memos doesnt know what true fury is


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2010)

My sick fantasies? Gabies are you a homophobe?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Gabies said:


> memos doesnt know what true fury is



is that so


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2010)

I should probably wear an Eridan set soon but I've been pretty busy lately. Maybe tommorow.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2010)

This update almost made me bust out laughing in the middle of work


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah you guys caught them.


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> My sick fantasies? Gabies are you a homophobe?



no im not, but i have my limits, i dont want cubey x zenieth fanart to sift through


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Gabies said:


> cubey x zenieth



where did this come from


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> where did this come from



through inception        .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2010)

I should neg you for that gabies.


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I should neg you for that gabies.



i learned my lesson zenieth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Gabies said:


> i learned my lesson zenieth



oh wow, I just realized you're a dinosaur too


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

i am from the cretaceous period


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

you're just a pre variscan whore


----------



## gabies (Aug 17, 2010)

banhammers words of truth slay me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2010)

So Vriska and Eridan got their weapons from a ghost ship. Interesting.

*Unless one of the links in the prototyping chain includes something especially huge and monstrous, but really, what are the odds of that happening? *

Shit is about to get real.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2010)

they're going to be in for a treat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2010)

THE TRAILER

So you should all read this because it is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> THE TRAILER
> 
> So you should all read this because it is fucking fantastic.


I like the rage faces that kid puts on.

Man, I'm glad the trolls were going in for an assasination. Fighting cthulu chimera prototyped royalty sure would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 18, 2010)

Why hello there.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2010)

Still sick of Vriska. Dammit Andrew give someone else some focus


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 18, 2010)

The focus is mostly on the Trollmance Geg, not Vriska.

I'm sure you can edge out one log.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2010)

For a huge bitch Vriska sure is popular.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 18, 2010)

She has the loot.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

it's all about the loot


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2010)

You do not fuck around with Orphaner Dualscar.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuckin Amazin


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2010)

Good set :ho


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2010)

oh man Nimademe, I wanna neg you so hard right now


----------



## Pipe (Aug 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> THE TRAILER
> 
> So you should all read this because it is fucking fantastic.


----------



## gabies (Aug 18, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO NEPETA ISNT BUFF SHE IS CUTE


----------



## gabies (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Gabies said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NEPETA ISNT BUFF SHE IS CUTE



your world views have now been shattered


----------



## Pipe (Aug 18, 2010)

Gabies said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NEPETA ISNT BUFF SHE IS CUTE



            .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2010)

^lololol
shouldn't the rolls be reversed tho?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2010)

shit said:


> oh man Nimademe, I wanna neg you so hard right now



His sig plays dat music automatically. 

OH MY FUCKIN TROLL ALAH MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2010)

I reported him


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2010)

you noticed his multiple posts the loading of the music stacks?

THE FACK IS THIS. :kmao

I'm crackin up irl cuz its like ridiculous music.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2010)

hopefully he doesn't post on this page


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

holy shit

Vriska is



A hero? 


Andrew just redeemed the most unredeemable bitch I've seen in years.
I don't know if I love it or hate it.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Eridan and Feferi were the ones who deal with the lusii, while Vriska just feeds the trolls to hers.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2010)

So Cthulu and the thing from Watchmen = Feferi's lusus


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2010)

why does she wear a wifebeater with that fabulous skirt and jewelry?


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2010)

The size of that grass is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2010)

end of arc comin up.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2010)

*MORE MONEY MORE PROBLEMS*


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> end of arc comin up.




don't tease me like this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2010)

Check the news. My bet is in a week or so he'll go animation dark.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2010)

There's still so much left I want to know though .


----------



## geG (Aug 19, 2010)

We still haven't seen enough of some trolls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm ready for the troll arc to finish already though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2010)

Only half of them have actually entered the medium yet. It seems like he might be rushing the conclusion.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to see more about the trolls


----------



## gabies (Aug 19, 2010)

i want more nepeta


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2010)

We haven't seen nearly enough Gamzee as well.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2010)

Gabies said:


> i want more nepeta


----------



## gabies (Aug 19, 2010)

...................kind of want


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2010)

You know sometimes you just want to commit mass murder but the misses insists you feed the horrorterror.

It's hard growing up.


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2010)

Heh we know what wipes out the Troll race....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It seems like he might be rushing the conclusion.



I would hope not


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope she can breathe over water.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2010)

Honestly I don't really see how he can wrap everything up in a week or two.

I also still want to see an Eridan/Karkat log and a Eridan/Nepeta log as well.

And we have barely seen Sollux or Gamzee at all.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the rejected corner Platinum. :bunp


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 19, 2010)

Eridan 

You were brave.  Good job.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

ouch, the friend-zone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

Poor Eridan 

They need to have more Nepeta update shipping wall lol.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Homestuck: Feelings and Problems


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

ahahahahahahahaha
oh my god
that was awesome


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Homestuck makes you a better person.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Calling it now, Eridan and Feferi will end up as kismeses


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2010)

So what's all the fuss abou-

==>check MSPA before finishing post

D-D-D-D-DRAMA MACHINE?!

And woah, the seriousness.


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

glub           .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

I see your glub and raise you a blub


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

I see your blub and raise you a bluh.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2010)

I see you a bluh and raise you a SHE HAS WHAT?


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll see your SHE HAS WHAT? and raise you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll see this update and ALL OF MY TEARS


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

I see what you guys said and raise you a quote:

"I ripped off my own living flesh so that I wouldn't have to admit weakness. You're strictly little league compared to that. That right there? That's the difference between bonafide true Evil with a capital 'E' and your whiny 'evil, but for a good cause,' crap. One gets to be the butch, and one gets to be the bitch - Bitch."


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

I see your qoute and I raise you all the raises, all of them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

I see your raises and raise you:

[YOUTUBE]FYXj9xOUFIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

OHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGOD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

HONK!


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2010)

Fucking Gamzee. 

Sollux no!


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

Karkat, you fucking fuck up!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

Spoiler Alert: We saw the present. He's alive.

Honk! )


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

I know, but I'm not missing this chance to rail on Karkat.

Also lol at Spades being so caring. wth?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2010)

trolls don't feel remorse


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

Karkat's special blood gives him super emo powers

reminds me of someone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

shit said:


> I know, but I'm not missing this chance to rail on Karkat.
> 
> Also lol at Spades being so caring. wth?


That's cuz they're blood brothers 

@Ban: Then why's it called troll's remorse lol


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2010)

He must be yet to mature into the completely murderous, unsympathetic bastard we know and love from the intermission


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

That's because he hasn't been exiled yet obviously 

ITT: Who we ship

Red Rom:
SolluxFeferi
EridanVriska
TavrosKanaya
KarkatNepeta
EquiusHorsecock

Black Rom:
KarkatTerezi
TavrosVriska

That's all I can think of atm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> HONK!


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh God that's a great update


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's because he hasn't been exiled yet obviously
> 
> ITT: Who we ship
> 
> ...


Actually I was thinking blackrom would be Sollux x Feferi, Karkat x Nepeta

Also, why did I laugh at this update.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I heard the Double Rainbow song on the radio today


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2010)

What the fuck, seriously?


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes 

I know it already existed before the Homestuck flash, but still I never expected to hear it on the radio


----------



## gabies (Aug 20, 2010)

HAHAHAH GAZMEES FACE IN THE UPDATE

:allcapsryoma


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Best updates, but dammit karkat stop screwing up like john.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

Parallelism lololol


----------



## gabies (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Gamzee chatlog upcoming


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Gamzee chats are Dave level, fucking epic.


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2010)

Ooh, three people in one conversation going to happen?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2010)

jet powered unicycle fuck yeah


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2010)

Karkat's probably too busy freaking out over Sollux to chat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

An Eridan/Gamzee convo would still be amazing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 20, 2010)

HONK!

That is all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Gamzee always looks so chill


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

He's basically troll Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)

No, thats Sollux


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Sollux has rooftops battles with his lusus, doesn't he


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


>



hahahaha

that's all I have to say


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow NICE CATCH!

Throw the body out the window.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

They're both troll dave. Gamzee's just the better parts.


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2010)

Gotta love the Trolls.
*
"CA: i dont havve a fuckin faygo  you stupid fuck wwhy wwould i keep that disgusting shit on hand"*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

WhY dO yOu MoThErFuCkErS dEnY aLl tHe mIrAcLeS?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

motherfuckin miracles


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

Gamzee will never stop being the best character


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Gamzee needs a Hero Mode ASAP


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

When Gamzee and Dave meet, I might have a heart attack.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2010)

> TC: BuT I ToLd hIm tO Be cHiLl
> TC: BeCaUsE ThErE Is a mIrAcLe cOmInG, i cAn fEeL It
> CA: that is the wworst fuckin advvice
> CA: wwhat an awwful thing a you to say
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Gamzee makes everyone a better person.


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gamzee needs a Hero Mode ASAP



Gamzee's HoNk a few pages ago was in hero mode. Just really small since the main focus was on Karkat.

Also, amazing convo


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol.

I just showed a friend of mine MSPA really quickly.

His first question: Where are their arms?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

TC: YoU SeE MaN
TC: MoThEr
TC: FuCkIn
TC: MiRaClEs
TC: )



Well if he is dead, I can see Sollux's lusus sprite merging with him to bring him back as a tier 2 prototype.

Which if it does happen would confirm a theory of mine. Since it'd mean since he's fully alive in the present, those that are prototyped, once the game is won, come back to life.

So Aradia, Nanna, Jaspers and Hass will be coming back to life for reals.


----------



## gabies (Aug 21, 2010)

TC: UuUuH, i cAn't rEaLlY ThInK AbOuT InTeRvEnInG, tHe bLaCk fRoWnInG friend kInDa sCaReS Me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Lol.
> 
> I just showed a friend of mine MSPA really quickly.
> 
> His first question: Where are their arms?



He will be the perfect reader.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> When Gamzee and Dave meet, I might have a heart attack.



I bet Gamzee and Jade would click like two peas in a pod.
or like two motherfucking wicked bubbles in a bottle of motherfucking faygo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

Jade is probably going to be more serious having lost her dream self now.

I mean that seemed to provide much of her innocence.

At least thats the impression I got when Karkat was being the timey wimey messenger.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

What. 

It's just soda. Not great, but not that bad either. What's the big deal? 

We all need to settle down here​


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2010)

oh my god these last updates were goddamned amazing

shit


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

verrrrry sexy update
one of my secret fetishes


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

> TC: MoThErFuCkIn cHuG ThAt sHiT LiKe yOu aNd tHe bOtTlE WaS ReUnItEd lOvErS



Hahahaha

Anyone knows whose shout out  this is?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

I think it's an abstract shit and hook one


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> They're both troll dave. Gamzee's just the better parts.



actually we've been getting so much depth from them I think connecting them to the kids is no longer very reliable
But if we were here's what I think

Jhon

Karkarat
Equius
*Eridan*

Dave

*Tavros*
Gamzee
Sollux

Jade

Aradia
Vriska
Feferi

Rose

Miriam
Terezi
Nepeta



While bolded may be the other way around, and while some of you might be surprised at my drafting this is what I'm pretty confident the answer is


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think it's an abstract shit and hook one



I don't know if that was referring to me, but if it were, I meant the 4chan thread where gamzee "deepthroats that bottle of faygo"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yeah.

I bet Andrew did see that.


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> actually we've been getting so much depth from them I think connecting them to the kids is no longer very reliable
> But if we were here's what I think
> 
> Jhon
> ...



Terezi should be switched with Aradia.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

If anything I thought Miriam should be replaced with Aradia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

It's Kanaya.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

I like Miriam better. Kanaya makes me think of Shania.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

*CA: wwhat the fuck do you mean by that
CA: are you sayin hes dead
TC: YeAh (
CA: oh fuck
CA: oh god fuck noww i feel like an asshole
TC: YeAh i'd sAy tHaT An aSsHoLe iS ThE ThInG ThAt jUsT AbOuT WhAt eVeRyBoDy fEeLs lIkE
TC: KaRkAt bLaMeS HiMsElF On iT, pOoR friend
TC: BuT I ToLd hIm tO Be cHiLl
TC: BeCaUsE ThErE Is a mIrAcLe cOmInG, i cAn fEeL It
CA: that is the wworst fuckin advvice
CA: wwhat an awwful thing a you to say
CA: MAGIC ISNT REAL STUPID STOP BELIEVVIN IN IT
TC: i'Ve gOt tO BeLiEvE At wHaT My hEaRt tElLs iN Me, EvEn iF It's a fAkE ThInG
TC: HoNk
*


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If anything I thought Miriam should be replaced with Aradia



Noo, Kanaya is totally like Rose. Whereas Terezi is batshit crazy and random like Jade.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

Nepeta is like Jade imo. I thought it was obvious since they're both furry enthusiasts.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

shit said:


> Nepeta is like Jade imo. I thought it was obvious since they're both furry enthusiasts.



Not.

You'dd think that but you see, Rose is the Cat enthusiast. It's her deep mysterious side we are not completely sure about. The one that knits, the one that flips the fuck out and knits the scarf be the rider, and that writes "Meow" all over the walls and notebooks

There's a mysterious facet to all kids that not even them are aware of.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Didi said:


> Noo, Kanaya is totally like Rose. Whereas Terezi is batshit crazy and random like Jade.



Check the clothes, the make up, the shy adventerousness, the house, the hopeless crush, the computer, naaaah, kanaya, you're a jade girl
Rainbow drinker, sun walking, twilight fan



> You have quite a number of INTERESTS. So many in fact, you have trouble keeping track of them all, even with an assortment of COLORFUL REMINDERS
> You are an avid follower of CARTOON SHOWS OF CONSIDERABLE NOSTALGIC APPEAL.
> Additional telltale signs of your enthusiasm for NOSTALGIC TELEVISION mingle with your assortment of GAME HUNTING FIREARMS. You are a SKILLED MARKSWOMAN, though your cross-hairs would never settle on an innocent creature, ANTHROPOMORPHICALLY PERSUADED OR OTHERWISE.
> You are a great admirer of his, and you are not alone. Your grandfather is a WORLD RENOWNED EXPLORER-NATURALIST-TREASURE HUNTER-ARCHEOLOGIST-SCIENTIST-ADVENTURER-BIG GAME HUNTER-BILLIONAIRE EXTRAORDINAIRE.



Terezi's Judgmental behavior is totally Rose's thing


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Wait hopeless crush, what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

> actually we've been getting so much depth from them I think connecting them to the kids is no longer very reliable


Yeahhhh pretty much this.

My thoughts anyway are more like this:

*John*
Karkat (primary)
Gamzee (hobby)
Tavros
*Dave*
Sollux (primary)
Eridan
Equius
*Rose*
Kanaya (primary)
Vriska
Feferi
*Jade*
Terezi (primary)
Aradia
Nepeta (hobby)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd replace Eridan with Gamzee. Sure he shares the hobby of clowns but he also enjoys sick beats and things most other people find just plain weird.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

Except Gamzee sucks at rap lol.

Dave doesn't.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

has Gamzee rapped? I know Tavros has and god it was painful trying to read it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

It was offscreen as part of the worst rap battle in history.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

You both then proceed to have one of the worst rap-offs in the history of paradox space.


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2010)

Let's just say that some trolls have traits from multiple kids.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

How about THIS:

Gamzee = Dave + Jade
Karkat = John + Dave
Tavros = Jade + John
Equius = Dave + John
Vriska = John + Rose
Kanaya = Rose + John
Eridian = John + Jade
Terezi = Rose + Dave
Aradia = Rose + Jade
Feferi = Jade + Dave
Sollux = Dave + Rose
Nepeta = Jade + Rose

the first earthling represents the primary draw for the personality while the second lends traits to give the personalities variety


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2010)

Jade definitely has traits from Aradia, Nepeta, and Feferi.

And Kanaya is pretty much an even split between Rose and Jade.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't see many similarities between Jade and Kanaya tbh


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

well shit
I forgot about her green blood/fixation
and wardrobe changing machine
and lunchbox computer

she just seems like such a Rose clone in her looks and personality tho


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Except Gamzee sucks at rap lol.
> 
> Dave doesn't.



proeficency at something is a difrent part of Dave's.
That's where sollux comes in

I mean honnestly
*
GC: D4V3 T3LL M3 WH4T YOUR BLOOD SM3LLS L1K3
GC: OR 1LL M4K3 4NOTH3R ON3
GC: 4ND 1 KNOW TH3S3 HURT YOUR F33L1NGS
GC: >
TG: i dont know what it smells like or tastes like
TG: but i sure as hell know what it looks like
TG: like a fuckin symphony on my retinas
TG: shit is beautiful like a little vermilion picnic on my hands
TG: every day i open my eyes i find poetry in even the simplest things
TG: just one of those little joys in life you take for granted you know
TG: this miraculous gift of vision *


Who do you think Gamzee belongs to?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

That's bullshit 

Totally different from Gamzee's love of miracles, he's counter trolling Terezi by pointing out the things she doesn't have like sight.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's bullshit
> 
> Totally different from Gamzee's love of miracles, he's counter trolling Terezi by pointing out the things she doesn't have like sight.


*



GC: H3LLO?
GC: G4MZ?????
TC: WhAt?
TC: oH mAn SoRrY.
TC: I sPaCeD oUt, DiD yOu KnOw HoW bEaTuFuL tHe SoUnD oF tHe OcEaN iS?
TC: hAvE yOu EvEr EvEn SeEn ThE oCeAn?
TC: oR i MeAn SmElLeD iT...
TC: SoRrY.
GC: >:[

Click to expand...

*

Double whammy


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Nepeta is rose though. Cat companion, yarn obssession, has a notebook and walls upon walls with MEOW MEOW MEOW MEOW, a troublesome relationship with her mother, and nepeta's moiral is unmistakingly and unashedmy jhon troll, Equius.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2010)

That Eridan/Gamzee convo was amazing. 



zenieth said:


> Welcome to the rejected corner Platinum. :bunp


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> Double whammy


Okay...I'll give you that one. >_>

But I think shit is more right out of all of us.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2010)

Everyone needs to go to karkat for romantic advice.

Karkat being slapped around was hilarious as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

shit is probably right
Eirdan is equaly split between Rose and Jhon to me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Greene said:


> Pchooooo!
> 
> In the last thread evilbobthebob made a model of Tavros' sweet ride. He shared it with me and I combined it with an AT model I had lying around half-finished.
> 
> ...


 
best thing of today


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

that is so fucking sweet


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2010)

That's some epic set material.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

that was so beautiful


----------



## gabies (Aug 21, 2010)

oh fuck TeeVee


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Are senior members allowed 1mb of GIF?


----------



## gabies (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah thats the limit


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh God Jack


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2010)

_Goddamn troll kids. Every time you turn around they're smoochin' each other. Makes a man want to stab his own gut and puke blood._​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack never ceases to be great


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Spades is the second best character after Gamzee.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Spades is the third best character after Terezi.



Don't you ever diss on bro like that again.

Also, Terezi for personal bias.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

It's Bro> Dave/Davesprite/Gamzee > Jack> Kanaya (personal bias) and Karkat > The rest.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Terezi > Karkarat. "W3LL TH3N 1 GU3SS YOU 4S L34D3R SHOULD GO F1RST!"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

God how I love Spades


----------



## K (Aug 21, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

Bro doesn't have that much character but is pure awesome and win.
*
My list:*
1. Karkat
2. Spades Slick
3. Hass 'The Flame' Harley
4. John (when he isn't being retarded)
5. That Fucking Bunny
6. Dave
7. Terezi
8. Jackspers Noirlecrow
9. Vriska
10. Wayward Vagabond

I reserve judgement on Guardians because they haven't really had their characters established but that's intentional.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

1. Gamzee
2. Spades
3. Bro
4. Dave/Davesprite
5. Karkat
6. Eridan
7. Rose
8. John
9. CD
10. WV

Yes


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

1) Bro
2) Bro
3) Bro
4) Jack Noir
5) Bro
6) Bro
7)Terezi
8) Bro
9) Dave & Gamzee
10) Parcel Mistress


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Check the news, Andrew's selling troll shirts


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

And eleven well, for Doc Scratch of course. He has a suit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Check the news, Andrew's selling troll shirts



twenty bucks for a T-shirt I can make here for five. And it's not even copyrighted, it's just a zodiac sign. Anyone who buys it will be the biggest tool ever and Andrew the biggest troll

I'dd much rather buy nepeta's The Doctor-like raincoat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

You know it's a method of showing support for the comic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

I would do that if I was a Cancer.

But since Pisces is a chick, no thanks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

You know what'd be awesome? A Jade shirt with velcro so you can do the wardrobifier thing


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 21, 2010)

1. Bro
2. Equius
3. Dave
4. Karkat
5. John
6. Gamzee
7. Sollux
8. Spades
9. Wayward Vagabond
10. Secret Wizard


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

1. Spades
2. Gamzee
3. Dave
4. Diamonds
5. A.R.
6. Equius
7. John
8. Jade
9. Rose
10. W.V.

*edit* if they counted, all three of the detectives in Problem Sleuth would be in the top ten
also John, Jade, and Rose are all kinda tied to me
agreeing with Sunny that the guardians don't have enough characterization, or else Dad would be there for sure


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2010)

1-10) Snoop Dog [Bust/Sword]

Also, I'm glad I'm in the same constellation as Gamzee. I always thought I'd make a good stoner. (Actually always though I'd make a good drinker, but whatevs).


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 1-10) Snoop Dog [Bust/Sword]
> 
> Also, I'm glad I'm in the same constellation as Gamzee. I always thought I'd make a good stoner. (Actually always though I'd make a good drinker, but whatevs).



snoop dog is far too great for tier lists, he's the always and forever best.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Captain Snoop


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2010)

Secret Final Boss after Lord English. Or Hussies' next complete MSPA work.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

*It is like I am the kid from the Never Ending Story. I was chased by some bullies into this fucking attic and now I am watching people watching people watching more people kissing and stuff basically forever. How many metalayers removed this story can we get??

This attic is spooky. I wish those bullies would just leave me alone.

Later I am going to ride a long magic dog through the sky and fuck their shit up.​​*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

I like how he has Kanaya's symbol. Nice to know me an Andrew share the same zodiac.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol I thought he was covered in yellow blood. Took until he said it that he was troll cosplaying.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks more like the Scorpio symbol


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2010)

You mean the obvious jade color green m that is right on kanaya's shirt?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Its a sprite flipped Virgo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Or rather Kanaya's in that gif is sprite flipped.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh I see. It's just weird that usually he doesn't flip the symbols in hero mode


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Lmao!

I always wondered what font he uses for that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

LADDER TO SELF INDULGENCE


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 22, 2010)

Land of Milk and Honey


*Spoiler*: __ 



What?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, never mind


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2010)

I swear to god that stump is a cosmic horror.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)

Just looking at it inspires suicidal tendencies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh wow..just wow


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)

We are all Hussie's bitches.

Never forget.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Fucking powertrip.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)

Never forget.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 22, 2010)

Talk about going mad with power...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)

*THAT'S WHAT JUST HAPPENED BITCH.​*


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2010)

Kids and Fun


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2010)

Hahaha, that post. And your set. Nice.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2010)

We're so deep into this meta shit it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

I was actually looking forwards for where the story was going


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Andrew, 13th troll confirmed.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

He's a virgo? Or sagitarius or whatever that sign is


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2010)

BH, are you part of the libra master race? if so, most excellent


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

Of course. Are ye not gods? And is the Hammer not with us?


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2010)

the world is but an out-sticking nail for us to smite, verily


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

he holds us in the palms of his hands


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ask not for whom the hammer falls for  he does so blindly


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

Andrew is pulling a Hideo Kojima on us


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

He is a virgo I presume.

I'm of the nautical aristocracy. Glub.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanted to copy the whole troll romance exposition into this post, but it was 727 characters over the limit :I


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2010)

starting troll arc over
man it starts off so slow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats cuz Hivebent is mimicing the start of Homestuck lol.


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2010)

it's pretty ridiculous considering the timewarp speed at which it's currently progressing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Fucking lol @ Spades.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 22, 2010)

======> **


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

Not really, Hivebent actually starts of pretty quickly and slows down after Vriska is introduced.

edit: Oh wait, an update suddenly happened


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha Spades. He so mad. I love it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

Spades is my hero


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

I kinda forgot why his arm was missing





Then I remembered


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

*This guy again?

Been a long time.*​


Spades slick is jackspers noirlecrow. Confirmed


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah it was confirmed a long time ago he is the troll's Jack Noir.

Which isn't Jacksper Noirlecrow btw.


----------



## gabies (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2010)

Andrew Kubo


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

No, don't compare those two. Andrew is actually talented


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2010)

Geg is right


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2010)

both are master of trolling, each one with his own way


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2010)

Pipe said:


> both are master of trolling, each one with his own way



Kubo doesn't troll, he's just a bad writer.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't mind AH trolling me all week, least it's enjoyable.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

fucking wowzers, niiiiiiice img
checking how it looks as wallpaper


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

pretty cool persona edit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

nepeta (


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

Update

I like how the story just picked up exactly where it left off, making that whole thing with Andrew just some random temporary lapse in the story's sanity rather than something that would actually affect anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

> Luckily you had a couple lives to spare.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay I did some thinking about it. Since he's Gemini, he probably had two dream selves: One on Prospit, one on Derse. So one of his dream selves, probably the Prospit one will take his place as the Real Sollux while his Derse Dreamself will become his true dreamself.

Or something.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

He used his leet hacker skills to make himself immortal


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

Sollux confirmed to have multiple lives.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunny posting fanarts that went up two+ weeks ago.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait, but those are Dream selves
If you die your dream self goes on, what? :S


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Well apparently yes.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

I will remember that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay I did some thinking about it. Since he's Gemini, he probably had two dream selves: One on Prospit, one on Derse. So one of his dream selves, probably the Prospit one will take his place as the Real Sollux while his Derse Dreamself will become his true dreamself.
> 
> Or something.


Pretty much called it.


Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny posting fanarts that went up two+ weeks ago.


I don't bother with the fan art thread, its way tl;dr. I prefer viewing the Homestuck Fans part on DA. Then then I can ignore the bad ones easier and see the good ones better.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

So I guess Aradia already used her dream self to bring herself back to life?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think so. I think that's her real self's ghost but because she's dead she can't dream.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 23, 2010)

Which troll is supposedly Capricorn again?


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

Gamzee I think
the best troll


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 23, 2010)

shit said:


> Gamzee I think
> the best troll



HoLy fUck!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hahaha, fuck, I'm 24'd.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

I wonder why Aradia doesn't have a dream self 

Maybe because she was already dead when the game started?


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Could be. And hey Geg could you give me that 'THIS IS INCREDIBLY SILLY'-gif, it's really useful for all sorts of threads.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah it's from this page here: 

Also Andrew posted a really fucking huge formspring entry last night about the Troll arc: Robert Rodriquez In Talks For Deadpool


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

> And even within the arc, there are numerous explorations of the trolling theme, like addressing topics that are sure to get people worked up. Examining topics like juggalos, furry fetish porn, shipping, and intricate studies on sci-fi romance, ultimately spiraling into soap opera plot dynamics and character interactions, heavy with conversational drama and teenage histrionics. It's all fuel for getting readers riled up a bit, and if you read it and get this itchy, agitated feeling in the back of your mind, that sensation is called "being trolled".



Oh my God, he's right

The trolls really are trolls who're in fact really trolls which in turn happen to be trolls themselves

That bastard


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

> So I think drawing your own horse porn is pretty weird. But who am I to say that's REALLY so terrible? I'm not better than anybody. I'll poke fun at it for a while, but then I'll just roll with horse dicks with a straight face for a while too. Maybe have a beer with them. Turns out they're a good bunch of dicks when you get to know 'em!



Haha.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

nepeta's dream self doesn't have a tail


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hussie is a master troll.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

It's a fursuit shit.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

hmm, I've seen fetish sites with tails like that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

3 matches left.

This round is me v. BlackSmoke

So I plan to resign and let him have my Darui.

Unless he stays inactive.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Why, is he better at it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

He's collosseum pro, I'm amateur lol

Read my fights, I've been bsing my way


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay I did some thinking about it. Since he's Gemini, he probably had two dream selves: One on Prospit, one on Derse. So one of his dream selves, probably the Prospit one will take his place as the Real Sollux while his Derse Dreamself will become his true dreamself.
> 
> Or something.



Fucking repped.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's collosseum pro, I'm amateur lol
> 
> Read my fights, I've been bsing my way



But that's what we're here for. We're OBD'ers.

Have you actually ever read any of my tournaments? I life wiped using nothing but King Ambrose from fables and the pokemon Lunatone.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2010)

Gig's antics were awesome too

like in that civilization tourney


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

Gig's prep's are nightmarish.


I'm strictly "work with what you've got. Alot" style but gig plans.

And waits.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

also, new update


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh shit, another exile?

I can't wait to see what happened to Clubs Deuce after the intermission if thats who the exile is


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh Clubs Deuce
why bother with him when Diamonds Drog is right there at the supermarket one week in the future?
but it's more than likely Snowman


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking WV though since thats what he did.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2010)

HEY YOU BOY


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm thinking WV though since thats what he did.



what?!
whoa
no way
unpossible


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

Assuming all the midnight crew will be the trolls' exiles, I wanna see how Hearts Boxcars got away from those pain in the ass horses


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2010)

Horses?**


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

Boxcars was last seen having been punched out of the calender year by felt member 15
into a horse-themed calender


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh now I remember.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2010)

I wrapped up the troll arc today
only a two or three day read through at a relaxed pace
not that long at all actually
I guess it just seems so cuz I've only been keeping up with it daily since a little after the arc starting


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

also, ship wall time

Equius <3 Aradia
Tavros <3 Vriska
Sollux <3 Feferi
Eridian <3 Nepeta
Gamzee <3 Kanaya
Karkat <3 Terezi

Sollux <> Aradia
Equius <> Nepeta
Karkat <> Eridian
Kanaya <> Feferi
Tavros <> Gamzee
Vriska <> Terezi

<^> fluctuates too wildly and won't stay put
especially as the trolls meet each other more
I'm sure at the end they'll all be connected through many <^> patterns

Equius -E> Gamzee
Tavros -E> Nepeta
Sollux -E> Karkat
Eridian -E> Feferi
Vriska -E> Kanaya
Terezi -E> Aradia

those are my OTTPs


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

Update

Lol CD confirmed.

And he's making Sollux go apeshit


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> But that's what we're here for. We're OBD'ers.
> 
> Have you actually ever read any of my tournaments? I life wiped using nothing but King Ambrose from fables and the pokemon Lunatone.



I never got to show my prep for the LOE tourney cause it kinda died.  I still wanna show it.  Oh well.  Disregard anything against the rules.  Like step 2 in both versions, and maybe all of the second scenario.  Members were Momir Vig, Simic Visionary, Experiment Kraj, Lord Genome, Sarda, and Thief.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Prep 1

1. Using cytoplastic technology and cells from Experiment Kraj, Momir Vig augments all of my team members with cytoplasm except for Experiment Kraj.  This raises their strength and intelligence very slightly, but more importantly, let?s them use the abilities of each other.

2. Using Sarda?s time travel and teleportation, Thief goes back in time to the point right before prep time started.  Using his ability to steal intangibles, concepts, abstracts, and things that don?t exist such as secrets or souls, he steals the opposing team?s prep time, then warps back to my team?s location (still a few minutes in the past).

3. Momir Vig then implants Lord Genome?s DNA into Experiment Kraj, which is assimilated, giving him spiral DNA and spiral energy.  Since Experiment Kraj?s only biological commands are ?grow, evolve, and consume?, the spiral energy is quickly and forcefully activated, causing Kraj to begin to grow out of control.  With each moment that passes, Kraj consumes the spiral energy he is letting out, causing him to grow exponentially faster and larger.

4. At this point, my team teleports (except for Experiment Kraj and Thief who had already teleported a few minutes earlier) to as far away from the battlefield, the opposing team, and Experiment Kraj as possible, then travels back in time a few minutes, joining Thief.  Experiment Kraj reaches critical mass and collapses in on himself, becoming the Spiral Nemesis, the universe plus sized black hole that the Anti Spiral was afraid of.

5. The opposing team will be unprepared (having their prep time stolen), and the moment the match starts, the Spiral Nemesis will already have expanded to many times the size of the universe, annihilating my opponent?s team at least a full five minutes before it expands enough to collapse space-time where my team is located in the distance and past.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Prep 2

1. Using cytoplastic technology and cells from Experiment Kraj, Momir Vig augments all of my team members with cytoplasm except for Experiment Kraj.  This raises their strength and intelligence very slightly, but more importantly, let?s them use the abilities of each other.

2.  Using Sarda?s time travel and teleportation, Thief goes back in time to the point right before prep time started.  Using his ability to steal intangibles, concepts, abstracts, and things that don?t exist such as secrets or souls, he steals the opposing team?s prep information (as it is a secret).

3. Sarda then uses his ability to rewrite speech bubbles to change my opponents prep work into the lyrics of Rick Ashley?s ?Never Gonna Give You Up?  which goes as follows:
We?ve known each other for so long
Your heart?s been aching
But you?re too shy to say it.
Inside we both know what?s been going on,
We know the game and we?re gonna play it.

I just wanna tell you how I?m feeling,
Gotta make you understand?

Never gonna give you up,
Never gonna let you down,
Never gonna run around and desert you.
Never gonna make you cry,
Never gonna say goodbye,
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.

Never gonna give you up,
Never gonna let you down,
Never gonna run around and desert you.
Never gonna make you cry,
Never gonna say goodbye,
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.

Never gonna give you up,
Never gonna let you down,
Never gonna run around and desert you.
Never gonna make you cry,
Never gonna say goodbye,
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.

4. After thoroughly Rick Rolling the opposing team, Sarda ends their prep time with the line, ?My team then kills themselves.?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2010)

Sollux hates more minds in his head cause he already has to deal with two.


----------



## geG (Aug 24, 2010)

Troll etiquette sure is weird!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeay Sollux!


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Gig's prep's are nightmarish.
> 
> 
> I'm strictly "work with what you've got. Alot" style but gig plans.
> ...


My prep's are nightmarish 

Abusing abilities which lets you spam characters infinitely is the obvious way to win tournaments with a power cap especially when said infinite number of clones are at said cap


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Gig said:


> My prep's are nightmarish
> 
> Abusing abilities which lets you spam characters infinitely is the obvious way to win tournaments with a power cap especially when said infinite number of clones are at said cap



Yeah I learned from that. It's not gonna work on me ever again.

and your abuses were flawed but with a difrent replicator than maddrox then yeah, unstopableness.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2010)

Gig you should help BlackSmoke make sure we win that Subforum.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

shouldn't there be twelve troll exiles?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2010)

Each MC member could try three terminals each?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

well that's..

shut up you


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2010)

two...three months old?

More I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know. I just saw it first time on the encyclopedia dramatica


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gig you should help BlackSmoke make sure we win that Subforum.


Sure I'll help, I'm assuming you're after a Mspaint adventure sub forum ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

I have no idea who Fu Darui Taiseki and Shigure are


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Without knowing the field, my prep sugestions are, give Gaara Kiba's berserker pill so he taps onto his biju. His neji is gonna counter your neji, so you might aswell cripple his insane eye view that can't be blocked with eye lids, by pinpoint where he is though smell, cover your guy with shika's shade and blind him with a flash bang. Proceed to use this to posses him.
Taiseki will be useless of course, all he's good for is one person camo and you're sporting a byakugan user. Take him out quickly so neji can block against the umbrella guy.
Umbrela guy is very stationary. Have shikamaru shadow stab him imediately.
Shikamaru's smoke bombs will give all the cover you need aginst kakashi, but that will cripple kiba, so unless he gets taken out, you can hit him from a distance with vacum palm.
Preta will be a pain, but because neji can easily identify what's going on with him and chakra, you can just sick Akamaru on his ass.

He'll probably try and get smart with sasuke. Put your guy that has Storm Release on him imediately. Thunder and fire chakra will be absolutely useless against him, and homing strikes make cursed seal and dodging an easy prey.


It's very important that you manipulate the field in order to get these specific match ups.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

No no no, BS is on our side. We both are fighting for the MSPA forum, we're just trying to figure out which team is better so we know who should surrender so we can make sure to win the MSPA forum.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

neither of you should surrender. Meet up at the finals

Or are you fighting sooner?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Well if I'dd have to choose one for myself, I'dd choose yours. 
They're mostly kidomaru users so all of his electricity users would come in handy, and his petra is also a powerfull tool against him and all the Darius but he's ultimately too close range for my taste.
And if a part I neji could handle a kidomaru, a part II can easly handle two of them.



However, it's all about the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> neither of you should surrender. Meet up at the finals
> 
> Or are you fighting sooner?


Yeah, we're fighting now. Its either the semi or quarter finals.

After this round there will be 3 people left.


Banhammer said:


> Well if I'dd have to choose one for myself, I'dd choose yours.
> They're mostly kidomaru users so all of his electricity users would come in handy, and his petra is also a powerfull tool against him and all the Darius but he's ultimately too close range for my taste.
> And if a part I neji could handle a kidomaru, a part II can easly handle two of them.
> 
> ...


Right, all the remaining teams have a Kido. And we each have a Pt2 Neji so he's no real problem.

Petra would be great againt the Kidos. He drains the webs of chakra, lol useless pieces of shit.

My only real worries are Asuma and KN1 Naruto. Though Pain should be great for dealing with the latter.

(All on the assumption that if he resigns or defaults, I take his Pain, I resign, he takes my Darui)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Petra is definitely a good counter for KN1 naruto, but wouldn't a Berserker Pill'ed Gaara be more than enough to handle Asuma?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

Possible. Gaara is quite underrated.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Asuma's wind chakra can chop up through your sand defenses though. I'dd suggest cloud the entire field with sand and nab him using an avoidable shikamaru tech.


Also, abuse Sand clones.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gig's antics were awesome too
> 
> like in that civilization tourney



Gig is a cheap fucker in tournaments .

So are there 12 exiles in the troll session or is the number not confirmed yet?


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I was able to stalemate Gig though in the last tournament even with his cheap tactics, not to bad on my end



You quit in the semi final to Skiboydoggy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2010)

I beat ski when I went up against him. I didn't even have to use the Mercer Ant.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Mercer's Ant Pants


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I beat ski when I went up against him. I didn't even have to use the Mercer Ant.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Mercer's Ant Pants



To think my plan was to merely turn Squall's pants into a monster with Lord Zedd's power


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

infinite black hole and Friendship spam


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> infinite black hole and Friendship spam



Windmill spam


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2010)

Battledome lingo sure is confusing!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Gig said:


> Windmill spam



Infinite THE DEVIL!



Didi said:


> Battledome lingo sure is confusing!



you haven't even scratched the surface


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> Battledome lingo sure is confusing!



All you need to know is that no one can hope to defeat the Mercer Ant Pants.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

I could have beaten you


If I didn't fuck up the time


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

updated you shlubs
less obd and more brains and fire


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually forgot Sollux is a telkine.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot he was the one to kill Aradia until I reread it yesterday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

*PCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2010)

Well you also have to consider he's one hell of a psychic, affecting shit millions of years in the future.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, the machine was establishing a signal to his brain


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

on another note, BRAAAIIIIINNNNSSS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm betting he's going to do one of two things:

He merges with his previous self resurrecting it (i.e. he does what Aradia did with the robot)

or

He steals his other self's clothes and throws the corpse into the abyss (i.e. what Dave did)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, trollmance incoming.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

^but of course

also I was looking back, and Clubs Deuce is much more well spoken than I imagined him to be


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Short but smart.

And what else would be in that big head of his? Certainly not murderous intent like a certain member of the Crew...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

shit said:


> ^but of course
> 
> also I was looking back, and Clubs Deuce is much more well spoken than I imagined him to be


I kinda was expecting it. He was always pretty dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Clubs


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

eeww, Mutsuki


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2010)

NO FEAR! NO PAIN!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2010)

Gig you'd best be making sure we get that subforum.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

I made a basic strategy in case BlackSmoke remains inactive. That way if he comes back he can write something good and beat it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

Gig could be prepping for another tourney

ten years in advance 

who knows what goes on inside his head


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

More Vriska and Tavros with not much signficicant story development. 

I've decided why I significantly prefer Homestuck to Hivebent: With 12 simultaneous story paths, +2 exiles so far, Andrew has way too many eggs in the oven so shit takes a while to progress.

Whereas, HS, its only 8 primary storylines; 4 kids + 4 exiles.

Shit moves faster.


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2010)

Goddamn Vriska again :rage


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2010)

Needs more Nepeta or Terezi.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2010)

I like how even when he's posting normal pages Andrew's still trolling you all


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Terzi's coming. 
As she should

Also, Twelve Exiles apparently,

Additionally,  I'm calling Sollux tier two prototyping himself


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

I like this pace
also nice to see Vriska and Tavros falling into more of a <> style relationship
so sweet


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Terezi is coming. The most entertaining plot centric character so far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm betting DD on this one.

And 12 exiles? Where would you find 8 more?

There's 4 from MC, There's our 4 exiles, that still leaves 4 more. And I highly doubt the Felt would be them.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

number 4 and 15 are still alive, presumably, so is Snowman, and there was at least one felt member never mentioned besides saying he was already dead


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, twelve is conjecture. You got one exile per player in the kids session but if you pay atention to the recent update, it refers to an 8th exile of the Troll Session where there are at least twelve players.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh 8th Exile, didn't even read that @_@


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

If it's *8*th exile, its probably Snowman.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm guessing it's snowman too.


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted JJBA because even though I didn't read it I do know about ZA WARUDOOOO and that's epic enough to earn my vote.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

Didi said:


> Voted JJBA because even though I didn't read it I do know about ZA WARUDOOOO and that's epic enough to earn my vote.





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



god fucking dammit


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2010)

OH SNAP

VRISKA TO TEREZI PSYCHE OUT


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the huge difference between bastard!! and JJBA to negima


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

the gap in quality is quite wide indeed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

Heard of Bastard, Read like 30 chaps of JJBA, come to loathe it because Fang is such a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over it, never heard of 3rd one.

Tough decision...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Read like 30 chaps of JJBA, come to loathe it because Fang is such a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over it



**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

I have to admit, Phantom Blood doesn't start off too hot, but it gets going when Dio is in full douchebag mode 

it's not that long either


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

I got up to when the tophatted gentleman was training Jojo and Dio was in bandages teaming up with the ghouls of London.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2010)

Battle tendency is where shit gets unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

Zeppeli is cool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Battle tendency is where shit gets unbelievably awesome.



Joseph fucking Joestar


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted for JJBA since iirc, I trolled you hard last time you came here requesting votes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

last time, I VM'd the hell out of people like a maniac


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Where's my candy?



Also, I'm thinking of getting a Toy Story set.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted for JJBA as well.

Also 8th exile is most definitely Snowman.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted JJBA because I haven't read Bastard!! yet and it's better than Negima.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2010)

JJBA is amazing. Now if only someone gets on latter Part VII. We some _cool guys_ to help us out. *ahem*


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2010)

Update: DUN DUN DUNNNNNN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

Snowman takes no shit from her toy.

Also 

Genie japanese teaser. 

Land generator.

Land of Dragons and Shade :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol oh good, I was wanting to see how Spades Slick came to be
.
Oh and Land of Thunder and Blaze

Reminds me of Pokemon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK THAT'S NOT A NORMAL DRAGON THAT'S A CTHULUSUS/DRAGON PROTOTYPED BASILISK


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2010)

Snowman won't go down without taking him with her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 26, 2010)

Well that is an awesome dragon in the background


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

BASILISK

IT'S AN UNDERLING

THEY'LL HAVE TO FIGHT CREATURES ON THIS LEVEL NOW


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2010)

HOLY HOLY SHIT WHAT
FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

FEFERI'S LUSUS

THAT'S WHAT IT DID


----------



## Didi (Aug 26, 2010)

WHY THE HELL WOULD SHE WANT TO PROTOTYPE WITH SOMETHING SO POWERFUL?
IS SHE DENSE?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

Imps are Denizen level now.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Snowman is trying to play a player.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

Robit said:


> Robit: Execute Project
> Horoscope
> 
> 
> ...




Wow**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK THAT'S NOT A NORMAL DRAGON THAT'S A CTHULUSUS/DRAGON PROTOTYPED BASILISK


That must have been a ninja edit since it wasn't there the first time


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah I saw it there right after it updated.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

I need to rep God for that song


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2010)

Land of Rivers and Blaze.

sounds like Bambi


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

I love that song, though I'm not sure whther to take the Leo advice or the virgo one.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2010)

Scratch and Sniff Modus is awesome.


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2010)

:33


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

She's going to tear it's esophagus out. :33


----------



## gabies (Aug 26, 2010)

NEPETAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Why yes, as a matter of fact. It does appear that the ROGUE OF HEART has been keeping herself quite busy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonder what her claws were alchemized with...

Fishing hooks? Harpoon?


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2010)

she's doing a little shuffle


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2010)

SHE'S CHARGING HER CLAWS WITH STATIC ELECTRICITY!


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2010)

oh          shi-


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

on that doctor who rain coat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

Her land abbreviates to Lolcat

ldestryomaever


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh god andrew, that troll of trolls. Also we're coming up on Ultimate Marvel thread.


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait, so... if Nepeta only kills what she eats, will she eat the imps/ogres?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2010)

They explode into grist. Not much left to eat. Not that she won't try.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

==> Taste grist load


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)

I WANT A NEPETA SET WHEN MORE OF HER COMES OUT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2010)

Update

Oh and Squiddles album. Wat.


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh God that album

OH GOD THAT LAST SONG


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol, squiddles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2010)

THAT FUCKING LAST SONG

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2010)

It's like "Blood On The Walls" only an entire


GOD THAT LOST SONG
FRIENDSHIP ANEURYSM


----------



## shit (Aug 27, 2010)

bitch is bad


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

I told you guys, aim for the esophagus.


----------



## shit (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I told you guys, aim for the esophagus.



Esophagi Z. Esophagi


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, twin heads.


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)

nepeta is god tier


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2010)

Update!

Fucking lol


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2010)

I dawwwww'd so hard :3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

I see a Gig


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

Nepeta is just made of D'awww


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)

favorite troll     .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw. She's like a friendship puppy.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

Liked her disposed face.

Also, what's with the cubes? Is Hussie secretly trolling us and knows about Cubey?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Also, what's with the cubes? Is Hussie secretly trolling us and knows about Cubey?



who knows man

who knows


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)


hey andrew

I SEE YOU LURKING


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait a minute

what if one us

was the devil AH


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

oh my god

that would be a twist


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll cum buckets if the next update says anything about this.

*EDIT:* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2010)

Guys I'm scared now


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

Shit just got seriously meta.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2010)

Kissy kissy! :3


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Anasazi (Aug 27, 2010)

His horn is drawn on the wrong side.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 27, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> His horn is drawn on the wrong side.


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'll cum buckets if the next update says anything about this.
> 
> *EDIT:* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-





Banhammer said:


> Guys I'm scared now





zenieth said:


> Shit just got seriously meta.



Wait, what?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

GAMZEE IN NEXT UPDATE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2010)

Sugar cubes, guys, come on


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2010)

Wanting Cubey to be associated with MSPA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

Cubey is a Humanimal


----------



## gabies (Aug 27, 2010)

cubey dissapeared


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

or did he

dun dun DUNNN


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

Yo, wolf prince. Interested in the awesome?


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2010)

zenieth said:


> GAMZEE IN NEXT UPDATE



That's Karkat, not Gamzee


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2010)

karkat is into clowns now?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

oh god just listened to the last song on squiddles, my mind..... I think it broke.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

You can see Karkat's symbol pestering Equius.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope its him doing something awesome so I can get a new set when I'm done with this one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Karkat



> PCG: I WILL ASSUME THAT IT WILL CONTINUE TO  STAY THIS WAY FOR THE DURATION OF OUR QUEST, AND THAT I WILL REMAIN AN  IMPECCABLE LEADER FOR A SPAN OF HUNDREDS OF HOURS WHILE I GUIDE US ALL  TO A STUNNING VICTORY.
> PCG: IN FACT, I DON'T EVEN NEED TO ASSUME.
> PCG: I BROWSED THROUGH THIS WHOLE BULLETIN IN ADVANCE, AND IT DOES APPEAR TO BE THE CASE. GO ME.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

Well that was just legendary.

Especially Karkat banning himself.

BUT ESPECIALLY

CCT: D --> Wait
CCT: D --> Fudgesicles


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

AHAHAHAH @ how he owned Cubey.


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2010)

My God this update

This is the funniest thing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

Karkat's officially the second best troll next to Gamzee now.


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2010)

> PCG: OH I HAVE A SHORT FUSE! THAT'S VERY FUNNY, YOU CAN ALMOST HEAR ME LAUGH OVER THE SOUND OF THE ROBOT YOU ARE PROBABLY BEATING TO DEATH.


Favorite line


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Best chatlog in a while.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

fuck yeah Karkat


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Everyone knows about his persperation problem now .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Also was not expecting a Squiddles album.


----------



## gabies (Aug 28, 2010)

the last song, listen to the lyrics closely


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

almost to page 300


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey CD remember when I voted for JJBA in that poll you linked here?

Good times.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

I know right

I also VM'd people like a madman for votes


----------



## K (Aug 28, 2010)

like like like


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to see karkat and Dave go at it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

We need to see more of these memos.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Also does anyone have a link to the new album with the flash included?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

considering both Saint Seiya and Homestuck, who gets the best deal

I say Gemini


----------



## Gig (Aug 28, 2010)

Pisces is the highest ranking Troll 

This somewhat removes the disgrace of the Pisce themed Gold Saint from Saint Seiya


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

Libra


Always Libra


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

you might want to rethink that, Gig


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Capricorns are up there too, because Gamzee

not sure about Shura though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also does anyone have a link to the new album with the flash included?


I ripped it from the site and can up it but I don't have the flash.


----------



## Gig (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you might want to rethink that, Gig


Why did he have to be so feminine and not be female 

At least he was not the weakest Gold Saint


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Gig said:


> Why did he have to be so feminine and not be female



Pisces appear to get a good deal, with the absurdly large eldritch abomination but then

EFFEMINATE ROSE FIGHTER


----------



## Gig (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pisces appear to get a good deal, with the absurdly large eldritch abomination but then
> 
> EFFEMINATE ROSE FIGHTER


The absurdly large eldritch abomination makes up for it, since there just that awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

sparkling rose man 

I'm sorry, but you still kind of get the short-end there

Geminis have Saga and eye-beams, and Virgos get Shaka (somewhat tainted by Id) and chainsaws 

you get sparkle roses


----------



## Gig (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> sparkling rose man
> 
> I'm sorry, but you still kind of get the short-end there
> 
> ...



Absurdly large eldritch abomination though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

the taint is still there Gig

like a huge scar


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a Gemini.  I haven't read SS though.  Is Saga cool?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9nRadgbSVyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

Saga is good people, But I got Aiolia and Shaka since I'm a zodiac cusp of Leo and Virgo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

you also get a chainsaw, zenieth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

Its like I'm really in the OBD convo thread 

Also lol, pretty much ALL of those zodiac guys in that series are effeminate.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also lol, pretty much ALL of those zodiac guys in that series are effeminate.



not as much as Aphrodite

that's like a totally different level


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]9nRadgbSVyw[/YOUTUBE]



Oh yeah, he's pretty cool.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its like I'm really in the OBD convo thread



You are getting an authentic OBD convo experience. For the low price of 19.95.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> Oh yeah, he's pretty cool.



those status effects are fucking nasty


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> not as much as Aphrodite
> 
> that's like a totally different level


Bishie to tarp. Its only a few degrees.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

those roses just tip it over entirely though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

Also there was an update.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Dat red chalk.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

Shipping so hard.


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2010)

>You are a strange and funny girl.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

She is a woman who loves her chalk.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

This is like an OBD convo only the fact that you need to have read Homestuck works as Quality Control.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> This is like an OBD convo only the fact that you need to have read Homestuck works as Quality Control.



It's an OBD convo without the dregs. 

The best OBD convo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

and Gig is here to join in on the fun


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2010)

Except that me and Sunny aren't OBDers. 

Also:
-Terezi loves red
-Karkat's blood is red
COINCIDENCE? I THINK NOT!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

Terezi's is Karkat's Kismesis forever


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2010)

Didi said:


> Except that me and Sunny aren't OBDers.
> 
> Also:
> -Terezi loves red
> ...



karkat's writing colour is grey

rocks are grey

karkat will travel back in time to troll-ginnungagap to be slain by troll-odin and his body will be used to construct the world

remember i called it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> and Gig is here to join in on the fun



Max Gigify



Didi said:


> Except that me and Sunny aren't OBDers.



But you two aren't turrible. So my point still stands.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> karkat's writing colour is grey
> 
> rocks are grey
> 
> ...



I like this theory

I hope it comes true


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2010)

everything's better with slaying


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> everything's better with slaying



Karkat is a Cancer ain't he

Cancer Deathmask is a mass-murderer 

I think there will be a lot of slaying :33


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLP31KQAWCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (7 members and 1 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon, *Tobirama*, Quelsatron+, Platinum+, Taurus Versant+, Gig+, Sunuvmann



yo Tobi, sup


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQg9I4hFTRw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KkG3_FNZcwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP9z8UthPW4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> karkat's writing colour is grey
> 
> rocks are grey
> 
> ...





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Karkat is a Cancer ain't he
> 
> Cancer Deathmask is a mass-murderer
> 
> I think there will be a lot of slaying :33



good theories by good people

we should team up, Quel


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2010)

you mean we weren't already in a team?


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJnPL24szpE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> you mean we weren't already in a team?



oh my, good point 

I'm sorry


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2010)

i don't know if i can do it anymore CD

i don't know


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron, we shall call our theory

The Slaying


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> i don't know if i can do it anymore CD
> 
> i don't know



no don't do this to me 

we are friends


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

I was gonna come up with a theory, related to how if you alchemized all of the troll's blood together with that Troll Egg and the cat diary on a paradox cloning machine, but then I remembered I'm not very good at it so I heard sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality instead and got distracted


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

Hopper Paint Adventures


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

TWF, what Hopper Alchemy would you perform?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Hopper Paint Adventures



painted with the blood of enemies 

we will kill them like an Enraged Kuuga killed that Grongi


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> TWF, what Hopper Alchemy would you perform?



Rider Maximum Rave: LEVEL 100: DOUBLE KICK!



Crimson Dragoon said:


> painted with the blood of enemies
> 
> we will kill them like an Enraged Kuuga killed that Grongi



Yusukless getting manhandled by N Zagdeba


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X6nDvgfi6qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

alchemise Zecter with something awesome


----------



## Gig (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]X6nDvgfi6qc[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAZ8xwXE5UY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

Gig said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAZ8xwXE5UY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po77bJk1DdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still rather disconcerted by the fact that cubey is my server.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2010)

You have to learn to split the horsecocks Equius from the strong Equius.

You have a strong server, not a horsecock server.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

Cubey is dead. Horsecock is long gone. It is Rachmeil's Strength that serves you now


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

BUT THE CUBES! THEY MUST BE FOREWARNING!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

zenieth said:


> BUT THE CUBES! THEY MUST BE FOREWARNING!



STAY STRONG ZENIETH. WHATEVER YOU DO, YOU STAY STRONG!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

NO FEAR! NO PAIN!


----------



## Fang (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]X6nDvgfi6qc[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULMaXw1xqVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Cubey is dead. Horsecock is long gone. It is Rachm*ei*l's Strength that serves you now



D --> 

D --> Trust in being STRONG, zenieth.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 28, 2010)

However, I did do something terrible and Cubey-like once.  While I normally use this name for things, I entered my name in Guitar Hero III as Rockmiel.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> However, I did do something terrible and Cubey-like once.  While I normally use this name for things, I entered my name in Guitar Hero III as Rockmiel.


Goood, let the Cubey flow through you.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> When do the trolls show up in Homestuck? I'm bored of the kids.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 29, 2010)

NEW MEMO ALERT!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol. Future Arachnids Grip the acronym


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2010)

Karkat continues to be amazing.

Also I get the way Hussie played it, but it would have been so much better if AG logged on, Karkat pointed out her name and Kanaya logs on and is like "yaaaaaaaay"


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 29, 2010)

God that was awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2010)

Time shenanigan the best shenanigans


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2010)

that was great

and now back to Kuuga

ULTIMATE DARKNESS


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2010)

*You cannot do it. You cannot kiss the girl. ​*


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2010)

Hahaha, fucking Hearts Boxcars.


----------



## Froggles (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh man, HB is a total shipper on board. Genius


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2010)

Boxcar you're good people.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2010)

Nepeta and HB
Such scholastic discussions those two would have


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2010)

great pages


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought I recognized that


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> *You cannot do it. You cannot kiss the girl. ​*



more cubes 


He's taunting us


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2010)

SNOWMAN IS THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2010)

if you sink the 8-ball, everyone loses

also my projection of Terezi <> Vriska seems confirmed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2010)

> To bring every circle closed, her partner and rival would have to be guided in tandem. The Thief and the Seer were to serve as twin lashes of the scourge cracked by a quasiroyal against her own former kingdom to settle a score. To make him pay. Scourge's black inches would rip red miles through Derse, and the bright rivers gushing from its wounds would wash her mutineers down the drains of exile. In time they would have to answer for their treason.


Someone explain this. My brain isn't working right atm.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2010)

> To bring every circle closed, her partner and rival would have to be guided in tandem.


Terezi and Vriska are  gonna work together to exile Spades



> The Thief and the Seer were to serve as twin lashes of the scourge cracked by a quasiroyal against her own former kingdom to settle a score.


Scourge is the name of the roleplaying team Vriska and Terezi used to have



> To make him pay. Scourge's black inches would rip red miles through Derse, and the bright rivers gushing from its wounds would wash her mutineers down the drains of exile.


Apparently Vriska and Terezi will royally fuck shit up on Derse, and round up the midnight crew to exile.


> In time they would have to answer for their treason.


in time bluh bluh bitch will be a bluh bluh bitch


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty much just what Shit said


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I'll rely on you guys for translations then from now on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2010)

*Patience would be necessary. But then, she'd recently come into all the time in the universe. *

Oh Slick, you are so so boned.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2010)

cool landscape and such
so who do you think is there in the scorpion thing close to the cow's skull thing that Snowman is in?
Slick?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2010)

That scorpion is either a creature or it could be another exiles vessle idk.

And thats not a cow's skull, thats a mother grub's skull.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2010)

ah so it is
mother grubs are frightening looking creatures for being benevolent holy figures in Troll society


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2010)

FCA: hey sorry for bustin in on the memo but i cant get ahold of you youre not answwerin 
CCG: OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE. 
FCA: gams advvice is fuckin useless all he told me wwas to enjoy a bevverage 
CCG: NO, DUDE, DON'T DRINK THAT SHIT. IF IT WERE UP TO HIM WE WOULD ALL DRINK FAYGO AT ONCE IN SOME RITUALISTIC RAP CLOWN SUICIDE PACT. 
CCG: BUT INSTEAD OF COMMITTING SUICIDE THE THING THAT WE ALL ACCOMPLISH IS BECOMING INSTANTANEOUS ASSHOLES WITH AWFUL TASTE. 

Karkat continues to own.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2010)

Also good to see that even a meteor apocalypse isn't enough to kill off Alternia's Megafauna.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2010)

Hearts Boxcar is the ultimate shipper.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2010)

I totally didn't see two of those scorpions before. 
I thought one was a mobile lurker station with one of the Midnight Crew.
Snowman's probably gonna wreck those bugs' ass in a second, I hope.
Just nonchalantly rip their heads off with her whip.


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2010)

Land of Rays and what?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh God, I will kill him if it's Lands of Rays and Twilight.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 30, 2010)

My world is freaking sweet.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

The second word stopped for a minute, but I couldn't make it out. Might've been my computer though. Both FF and IE are trolling the living dayshits out of me.


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought I saw it make out the word Hash
Rays and Hash
that's stupid, can't be it
probably impossible to tell


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2010)

Brb, opening in photoshop to solve mystery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2010)

4 frames. No distinguishable words.

First frame looks like Y or X as first letter.
Second frame looks like starts with E or F
Third frame looks like starts with V
Fourth frame looks like starts with M

Land of Rays and Gibberish


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2010)

what's a four letter word it could be tho? :/
I srsly can't think of one besides like Wind


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 31, 2010)

land of rays and blub


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

I though the first leters shifted between V M and L


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like we've got a mystery on our hands, gang!


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2010)

Land of Rays and BULLSHIT


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it means something to the effect of Karkat's rainbow blood, that it's plot important and we're not supposed to know yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2010)

Since Jade has the earth session's forge, it's pretty obvious she and Kanaya's land will share the last name.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2010)

We have a mystery on our hands .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Land of rays and harley?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2010)

Kanaya's land covered in motorcycles


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2010)

The land of Rays and Charles?


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2010)

Man it figures that the days where I didn't have any internet were full of updates but now that I have working internet again there's nothing


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2010)

updates always come at about 1am lately


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2010)

What the fuck is up with that last song in the Squiddles album ?


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Karkat actually sounds pretty normal when he's interacting with Kanaya. Maybe he's just more mellowed out in the future.

And now I'm really curious about what happens to the Trolls' game


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2010)

Nah it's probably just Kanaya being a nice troll.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 1, 2010)

Who was the one that called Kanaya being a lesbian again?  I'm pretty sure someone did here.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2010)

HOPY SHIT!


----------



## geG (Sep 1, 2010)

Welp


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

> FCG: IF YOU LOOK AROUND
> FCG: THERE'S MAGIC EVERYWHERE IN THIS BITCH.
> FCG: IT'S ALL AROUND US.
> FCG: MOTHER FUCKIN MIRACLES, RIGHT?
> CGA: Heh


Lol                 .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

> FCG: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING OVER THERE ANYWAY?
> CGA: You Mean Future Me
> FCG: YEAH.
> FCG: YOU'RE MESSING AROUND WITH YOUR CHAINSAW.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 1, 2010)

zenieth said:


> HOPY SHIT!



Judging from that, I think it's safe to say that Karkat was right when he said they fucked up royally.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

That'd probably be where they wind up in the Kid's session.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)

That's the point where everything goes to shit.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm still trying to catch up.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

The shit hit the fan and it removed it from time space continum





Rachmiel said:


> Who was the one that called Kanaya being a lesbian again?  I'm pretty sure someone did here.



An winner am I?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure most of us were saying Kan was into girls back when Eridan implied she was a little more into Vriska than Moirail.

Hell, some of us were reading it straight out of her conversations with Rose.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought she was a guy for a long time


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol the trolls got fucked up badly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2010)

zenieth said:


> HOPY SHIT!



major Fill 'Em With Daylight vibes here


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2010)

I think they have a bright future ahead of them.


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2010)

longest log yet? I think it is


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

Karkat thinks he might be his own kismesis .

Also



> FCG: SOLLUX HAS THE SAME INTUITION ABOUT IT AS ME, HE THINKS THERE'S SOMETHING FII2HY ABOUT IT.
> FCG: IT'S REALLY INSUFFERABLE THE WAY HER FISH PUNS HAVE RUBBED OFF ON HIM, IT KIND OF MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT.



Sollux X Feferi confirmed?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

If not that, they're a battle couple a la Aradia & Equius and Tavros & Vriska


----------



## gabies (Sep 1, 2010)

god damn memos are so long i have to reread them 

i skimmed them


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

The only thing that could have made that memo better was if every troll came in to tell what happened to them last Sweep's Eve.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2010)

That wouldn't be very troll like though.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

zenieth said:


> That wouldn't be very troll like though.



I know but I kind of want to know now, even though it's just trivial information.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't catch up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

You have 23 hours each day to catch up


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

Also I just realized that it looks like Eridan is going to lose out on both Vriska and Feferi. My troll is going to be all alone .

No amount of Faygo can fill the void.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

you'll always have guns


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> you'll always have guns



Not even senseless violence can fill the void. Though it helps.

Also I've been reading Lovecraft's dream cycle and their are quite a lot of similarites between how Hussie and Lovecraft handle dreamselves. Like dreamselves being able to exist after their real selves die and so on.


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2010)

don't underestimate faygo, plat


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2010)

Eridan x Nepeta

animal powers unite?


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2010)

cats eat fish


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2010)

catfish gattai.


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2010)

catfish troll babies! pek


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

shit said:


> don't underestimate faygo, plat



its just soda but wwhatevver this isnt the point 



Stroev said:


> Eridan x Nepeta
> 
> animal powers unite?





It's possible I guess.

Unless Vriska comes crawling back to Eridan after the Tavros incident .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

Just another random thought. I really truly hope that the next album is Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff themed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)

Next Album should be Felt themed


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2010)

On a SBaHJ album there can be an entire song dedicated to stairs or putting jelly on hot gods. 

Tell me that would not be awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2010)

whoa fucking cool
*reads*

*edit* oh lol that's all there is


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

Terezi Motherfucking Pyrope byotches.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd laugh if she's all "Fuck gates" and just flies off to Skaia or something.


----------



## geG (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe she'll fly through her final gate and get killed by her denizen :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2010)

^ PCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ PCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



DRAGCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2010)

PSHW1NGS


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Anasazi (Sep 2, 2010)

The way it talks reminds me of Navi.  I want it dead.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2010)

*MY LUSUS IS D34D

1 4M TH3 N1GHT*


----------



## shit (Sep 2, 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2010)

> * DRAGONSPRITE: sniff sniff
> DRAGONSPRITE: hey terezi!
> DRAGONSPRITE: heeeeeeeyyyyyyy!
> DRAGONSPRITE: hiiiiii terezi!
> ...


DRAGONSPRITE IS BEST SPRITE


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet, another memo is probably next. Though I'm sure he won't finish it until tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm still reading the last two giant memo stuff. 

Ugh printed it out....its like 16 pages,,,,scared to read it bow...


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2010)

Darksmoke you are a wimp


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

you're gonna read the whole thing and you're gonna like it


----------



## shit (Sep 2, 2010)

shit said:


> Karkat <3 Terezi





excellent


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it's another memo.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

or a pesterlog


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2010)

But most likely a memo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to see Gamzee in a memo. Though Karkat will probably ban him instantly.


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2010)

So far we haven't seen in a memo:

Aradia
Nepeta
Gamzee
Feferi

I guess Terezi counts even though she only had 2 lines before Karkat banned her. Either way she'll probably be in this one too.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't really see Nepeta having much to say about these memos. And Aradia is doing weird time shit right now so I doubt we will see either of them in a memo anytime soon.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey!

Listen!

Watch out!


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I can't really see Nepeta having much to say about these memos. And Aradia is doing weird time shit right now so I doubt we will see either of them in a memo anytime soon.



I wanna see her interact with Karkat more though


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

catfight, Nepeta vs. Terezi.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> I wanna see her interact with Karkat more though



I'm still waiting on Karkat to console Eridan and to gossip over the various romantic developments that have been going on.



Stroev said:


> catfight, Nepeta vs. Terezi.



I would like to see a Nepeta vs Feferi fight. I think it would be funny if the two happiest trolls hated eachother.


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2010)

Cat vs. Fish


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

the winner is always Dragon


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2010)

dat karkat heart!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

My OTP pek


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

dat tower


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2010)

> GC: BY3!
> GC: <3
> CG: BYE
> 
> ...


Well that's just the most adorable thing ever


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

Poor Nepeta


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2010)

I just had a seizure from the amount of d'aw in this update.


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

link to the part of the mspa forum that has wallpapers ploxxie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

I could use that, yes.

I got one from DA today. It kinda sucked actually.


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been doing the same thing or just using actual panels from the site


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh god the reaction in Vent at the time. Was almost as adorable.

ALMOST.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh god the reaction in Vent at the time. Was almost as adorable.
> 
> ALMOST.


Wut                     .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Vent's an online voicechat thing. Some of the peeps in the MSPA fora posted a recording of them reading the update, and it was just so much squeeing


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2010)

Apparently it's an online mic thing like Skype and there were a bunch of fangirls squealing about it when the update came out

edit: Taurus Versant'd


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

And now I remembered why shipping in my manga webcomic is a bad thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Man relax this was totally adorable and fantastic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no problem with content myself, I enjoyed it and daww'd

Its squealing fangirls which make me want to


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

people squeal over the pairing in this?

god dammit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

People squeal over pairings in everything. Relax and enjoy.

EDIT: I see a Zaru lurking, have you been reading MSPA?


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

tv x gabies

tv is the squealer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

The only reason I'd squeal about you is if you turned up dead


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

oh tv, you want to be in a suicide pact with me?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> EDIT: I see a Zaru lurking, have you been reading MSPA?



I've seen the occasional page but I never really started reading from the beginning.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Gabies said:


> oh tv, you want to be in a suicide pact with me?



Sure. you go first.



Zaru said:


> I've seen the occasional page but I never really started reading from the beginning.



You totally should. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sure. you go first.



                         .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Animation break is now.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Clear who wears the pants in that relationship
Or should I say Jet Powered Dragon Wings


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2010)

Awwwww snap

But wait there's still so much to get to like how Terezi was blinded and those other memos that are referred to and stuff. I don't want it to end already


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Terezi being blinded'll be the first part of the flash.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2010)

D: I'm lost. Help !!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2010)

Read it again. You've got a week break, plenty of time.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2010)

AW HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLA YEAH CG X GC MAKING DEM BABIES!!!

WOW DNA BASE CODE ON MATCHINGS FTW.

(I'll be back in a week)

BWAHAHHAAAaa


----------



## Stroev (Sep 3, 2010)

Master troll does it best.

And was I the only one aroused by Terezi licking her glasses?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

> It ought to take... maybe a week? Let's call it a week.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

I see you caintrain, comment on the awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> Awwwww snap
> 
> But wait there's still so much to get to like how Terezi was blinded and those other memos that are referred to and stuff. I don't want it to end already


I do.

Watch EoA4 again, you'll want Hivebent done and Homestuck back again as well.


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2010)

the trolls should just come into Homestuck somehow
I'll be severely disappointed if it works out any other way


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I do.
> 
> Watch EoA4 again, you'll want Hivebent done and Homestuck back again as well.



Man I watch that shit like every week

But yeah, I like the kids' stuff, but I like the trolls too, and even though we've already spent nearly 3 months with them it somehow doesn't feel like enough. Though I'm sure they'll still show up and play a part in the rest of Act 5 (Andrew said on formspring a while back that Act 5 wasn't just going to be Hivebent).

I predict that Act 5 will end with all the trolls dying.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't worry, Snoop and the Insane clown posse will protect them.


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

i was trolled hard


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

banhammer x sunny confirmed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm okay with this. I'm okay with a lot of things.


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

I really want an  for the next update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, new rule everyone. Starting tomorrow (or maybe later like idk monday, we can decide), no one posts ITT until the flash is out so if you like me have this thread subscribed when next week we see people posting in this thread again we know OH SHIT ITS OUT!

Those who break this rule are subject to hate filled gangnegging.

Sound good?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah sure, why not


----------



## gabies (Sep 3, 2010)

im down for it


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

It'll give me time to do more gabies x cubey.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

A gentlemen's agreement.
Foul will be the troll who breaks it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2010)

CCG: LATER, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 3, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay, new rule everyone. Starting tomorrow (or maybe later like idk monday, we can decide), no one posts ITT until the flash is out so if you like me have this thread subscribed when next week we see people posting in this thread again we know OH SHIT ITS OUT!
> 
> Those who break this rule are subject to hate filled gangnegging.
> 
> Sound good?



i'm breaking the rules and you can't stop me lalalala


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

hey there Quel


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 3, 2010)

ohaio CD**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

what happened to Euclid, Quel

is he still on the block


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 3, 2010)

do you even have to ask


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2010)

maaaaayyyyybeeeee


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2010)

don't gang neg me, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

miracles man


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Lets make it Monday since odds are it wont be out before the weekend.


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2010)

Man I'll miss this thread 

I'm sure the Hivebent flash will be worth the wait though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Well with any luck, in like 2 weeks? we'll have a subforum :33

BS v. Me match will end soon and whoever wins will go on to the final to win us the Subforum.


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2010)

I have thread ideas for this new subforum


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZREZ9GiHXw&feature=grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksaqGZ7bUqE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


Okay, now the gentleman's agreement is on


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> Man I'll miss this thread
> 
> I'm sure the Hivebent flash will be worth the wait though.





Sunuvmann said:


> Well with any luck, in like 2 weeks? we'll have a subforum :33
> 
> BS v. Me match will end soon and whoever wins will go on to the final to win us the Subforum.


wait what's going on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay so sum up, we're making a gentlemans agreement, that lets say starting monday? Sound good everyone? That we'll leave this thread inactive until the Flash comes out.

Andrew is going animation dark and will be inactive for like a week as he makes a  End of Hivebent

So therefore, if we have this thread subscribed, if no one posts in it until the flash is out, we know as soon as we see this thread in our User CP again, we know SWEET! FLASH IS OUT!

But to make it so people don't bump it for the trulz (yes, I realize the irony) the gentleman's agreement is if you bump it knowingly during this dark phase, everyone has the right to neg you.


Meanwhile, me and BlackSmoke, have been competing in Reznor's win a subforum contest for much of this summer with the intent of winning a MSPA subforum.

And we both made it to the semifinals where we are facing each other. Whoever of us wins will go to the finals and if either win, we'll be having an MSPA subforum made.

That bout cover it?


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2010)

post post post
getting it out of my system


----------



## gabies (Sep 4, 2010)

yes got it sunny 

on an unrelated note, OP fans should go to OL and contribute to my thread

my bleach one was 15 pages, this one has the same potential


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2010)

is this that everywhere thread? I did an OP joke for your bleach one


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2010)

Alright then, by midnight tonight(2 hours), I'm done. Post +1, will check Gabies' thread, yaddah yaddah.

See you all at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Sep 4, 2010)

shit said:


> is this that everywhere thread? I did an OP joke for your bleach one



no, cuz the bleach one had tons of OP edits in it already, it was a mix of everything


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2010)

UPDATE.**


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

It's fucking out!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIIIIIT

icame.jpg

*EDIT:* Holy shit it really is. BRB 

I was willing to join in the gang rape neg.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

OH SHIT, ARADIA OWNING VRISKA LOL

But guess there's still more Hivebent left


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

IS THAT ERIDAN FIGHTING SOLLUX ?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

We could still get one final flash!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Physchobitch is crazy
Aradia needs to be put down


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha, Aradia fighting Vriska. Finally finding out how Terezi was blinded was cool too.

That was great, but I guess that didn't really end the troll arc yet.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Aradia curbstomped Vriska. And Tavros actually is using a lance now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

yesssssssss


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

Jack being all stabbity was funny.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Also Andrew confirmed that this flash does not end Hivebent.

I laughed at the way jack was just shanking people.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn.

But lol @ the slap wakeup at the end.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

1 more flash!!!


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2010)

> The notion that this animation would be entirely conclusive of the arc was always a fabrication of the fandom.
> 
> I just said it would end soon. I never said this page would end it.


Dohohohoho


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

So it seems that Karkat's little cheer up talk did not go over so well.

Next flash should focus on Eridan and Sollux duking it out .


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2010)

Aradia is not ok with a lot of things anymore. D:


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2010)

Next flash ends it all. 5 minutes of epic, pure, unadulterated goodness.


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2010)

Hivebent to last forever! pek


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Geg said:


> Dohohohoho



looks like there's more good stuff ahead


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Feferi's new weapon looked strange.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

It was brain alchemized with double trident. Or something.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

sure looks like it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Karkat's new weapon was pretty awesome and Gamzee whipping out his clubs was awesome as well.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Nepeta is always good for d'aw


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 8, 2010)

Nepeta is good for purrty much everything.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamzee did not get nearly enough focus in this flash though. That needs to be corrected.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

He did a sweet summersault flip, you just don't have taste for finer things.


Also, I think I want a terezi sig with dragon wings. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

I really want to see how they put aside their differences and fight as a team near the end. It seems to me that their is to much bad blood between too many trolls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

What I'm curious of is what the other 7 trolls are doing during Homestuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Kanaya Tavros Terezi and Karkarat are trolling
Sollux is sulking somewhere
Equius is still alive as he built Tavro's robot legs in the asteroid belt
Also, I'm pretty sure we've seen Vriska's horn.
Aradia's ghost sprite is probably dispelled

So that's like seven- eight down.


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyway, yeah.

For your enjoyment

Download and decompress for a surprise.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Kanaya Tavros Terezi and Karkarat are trolling
> Sollux is sulking somewhere
> Equius is still alive as he built Tavro's robot legs in the asteroid belt
> Also, I'm pretty sure we've seen Vriska's horn.
> ...



Gamzee is probably getting his wicked zone on.

Feferi is there as well going by Karkat's memo.

The only one's that we really haven't heard about what they are doing is Eridan and Nepeta.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh yeah so Feferi's weapon looks like Trident + Battle Axe + Brain


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Kanaya looks like she might be fighting the Glyclops with a pink toga.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Sick Aradiabot art is sick.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Brain Trident is my favorite one


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 8, 2010)

Guys, the surprise link up there is a resource bundle.

All the stuff in the Flash is right there for your use.

Again, RESOURCE BUNDLE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

That is one weird chainsaw.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

It's the soul edge chainsaw


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2010)

The best chainsaw.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

SOUL CALIBUR CHAINSAW


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

It does kind of look like Soul Edge .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Nima, link to art rip source.


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2010)

Gifs are all from Trick R Treat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2010)

Jegus fuck yes that was fantastic.

Also the Final Flash of Hivebent is going to own so hard. Because the way Andrew animated that, and the use of the art team, was way ahead of how he did the mechanics for Descend. He's gotten better.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

he always gets better 

he has this uncanny ability of topping himself at every turn


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2010)

Turning the dial up to eleven and never resetting the dial.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

New sig material ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

Still kinda disappointed because no awesome hero mode Karkat art I can make a set from. Only real good shit is for Aradia, Vriska and Terezi


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2010)

Almost all the animated sprite works came from Eyes5.

She did incredibly.


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2010)

if only there were Aradia fans to go wild over new art 
is she the least popular troll?
my money is on yes


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

can someone put me the terezi gifs? I don't know how to do it on my own


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

For someone who wants to make them avy and sig. I'm lazy lol


----------



## Pipe (Sep 8, 2010)

go Travos


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2010)

I liked what was written by someone in response to this:



> Vriska in a bikini get?
> 
> (or words to that effect)


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2010)

shit said:


> if only there were Aradia fans to go wild over new art
> is she the least popular troll?
> my money is on yes





You rang? 

Oh god that was mind-blowingly awesome. I'm going to change my set for an Aradia one when I get back home.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone got utterly stomped.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

it's what happens when you pit a fairly weak mind-reader against a major telekinetic


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, that fairly weak mind-reader just learned that payback is a bitch. Bigger than she is.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't try to out troll, troll top tiers.


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nima, link to art rip source.



Did it myself bro, with Fortop SWF Resources Extractor.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 9, 2010)

shit said:


> if only there were Aradia fans to go wild over new art
> is she the least popular troll?
> my money is on yes



I like her more than Kanaya.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

I like Kanaya more. She's lesbian.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

Man my internet was out for like six hours tonight and I wanted to rewatch the flash real bad


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Did it myself bro, with Fortop SWF Resources Extractor.


Oh snap, do want.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay yah, opened it in Nima's program. Confirmed Kanaya fighting a Glyclops.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

lol       update


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 9, 2010)

Atta girl.


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2010)

Drog will always be the pimpest of the pimps.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2010)

Droog knows how to fuck people's shit up right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol Diamonds is awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2010)

Pipe said:


> go Travos



Tavros combined his lance with host plushes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 9, 2010)

fuck yeah DD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

If we were to do MC again, I wonder if Crimson Dragoon would be CD or DD...

I mean, his initials _are _CD...but Dragoon, can be anagramd into An Droog


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

Man these updates make me want to switch to a Homestuck set but there's so much to choose from I don't know what I want


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

First step is finding a gegworthy moment. A reactionimage.jpg of just the right feeling.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol Droog. Definitely didn't see him being Aradia's exile.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2010)

Also Hussie updated his formspring.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 9, 2010)

*mIrAcLeS*​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 9, 2010)

it needed more Gamzee


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also Hussie updated his formspring.


Please quote any notable parts.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 9, 2010)

most notable thing there so far is this question:



> What? Okay, the Alternian sun caused Terezi to go blind, and Skaia caused dream Terezi to go blind. Is Terezi incrediably photosensitive, or is it just that bright? Wouldn't the other Prospit trolls be blinded by Skaia then? And Kanaya with the sun? What?



I don't feel it's necessary to quote the answer


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

He also says there are probably gonna be more memos in the future, which is cool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 9, 2010)

oh sweet, those memos are entertaining, long they may be


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

> *Did you make Vriska sorta as a Gurren Lagann reference to Adiane the Elegant just as you had Dave's Bro wear Kamina's glasses?*
> 
> Dude honestly I don't know a damn thing about anime.


Lol                    .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2010)

Knew he designed bro after squirtle. Also Sunny, how close are you guys to MSPA subforum?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2010)

Suu voted me and voted for PisOgPapir. So it'll probably be us two in the final.

All that is left is for Reznor to confirm who wins and make the final match and it to take place

So probably...3 weeks? Lol.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol                    .



Oh yeah I was gonna post that one too but forgot it


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2010)

> sploding
> 
> AG: What a load of SHIIIIIIIIT. You've 8een plotting your revenge since day one. And I fell for it like a sucker. Can't say I 8lame you.
> AA: ive never th0ught ab0ut revenge at all
> ...



oh shit


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think Droog was entirely responsible for it. She would obviously be pissed off at Vriska for killing her now that she has her emotions back.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2010)

I wonder if we will see all of the trolls exiles. Though we probably won't.


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2010)

people are saying she did it in order to wake Vriska up but then flipped her shit, and it was Droog who pushed her over
which is what I figured
but people were also wondering why Droog would bother
so if we assume he read that chatlog on Aridia's end, that gives him motive
which is nice, I always like to discover some not so obvious thing like that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2010)

We have found something that Aradia is not okay with .


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2010)

> And........... That's all I got for you til next week! (9/15)


HUSSIEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2010)

Aw god damn it.

5 days of waiting .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 10, 2010)

a mere 5 days is nothing


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2010)

It's more or less the same amount of time we had to wait for the flash

But then we knew there would be a flash at the end of the break. Here there'll just be normal updates after the break.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2010)

What Geg said.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2010)

FURK YEAHHHHHHHHHH DIAMONDS


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> It's more or less the same amount of time we had to wait for the flash
> 
> But then we knew there would be a flash at the end of the break. Here there'll just be normal updates after the break.



but maybe it'll be _SPECIAL_ normal updates


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 10, 2010)

every update is special in its own way, Quel


----------



## Abigail (Sep 10, 2010)

So, we're number five now. 


Also, I have weeks of this thread to catch up on so expect an Xbox hueg post from me in the near future.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking forward to it Abbie.

Andrew'll probably write up some memos in a text file while he's away I'd bet. So relax, we'll probably come back to another one of those.

Also I see a Gamzee set


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2010)

Let's aim for #1 despite getting the sub forum, just to screw with the comic section.


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's one or two threads that are simply insurmountable.
Not that the rest of the comic section acknowledges this thread exists anyway...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

The Anti Twilight thread is allready past page 2012 last year


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey what we got the subsection what is this I read?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2010)

Late, but fuck it. 

Aradia


----------



## Shika (Sep 10, 2010)

Vriska is quite awesome.


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2010)

I just realized there's never a white jack.

huh


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

It's the parcel mistress


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2010)

shit said:


> I just realized there's never a white jack.
> 
> huh



Well yeah since they are agents of Derse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2010)

Also, Eridian vs Sollux

Biggest giogio in the world


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2010)

IIRC, Andrew said something in his Forumspring in the past that white doesn't really have arch agents since black is the one that's all cloak and daggery.

Or something.

But PS & co as Prospit Agents would be tits.


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> IIRC, Andrew said something in his Forumspring in the past that white doesn't really have arch agents since black is the one that's all cloak and daggery.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> *But PS & co as Prospit Agents would be tits.*



aw man, I wish you hadn't said that 

it's like you're riding a great bicycle and you really love it
then someone says, "wouldn't it be great if that was a cadillac?"
and all you can say is, "yeah it would "


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Believe in the power of imagaination and vim.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2010)

Homestuck avatar 

Source pic is


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2010)

I love their faces, especially Gamzee, Eridan, and Nepeta.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Faces are lol-tastic.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2010)

Hahaha Karkat's


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2010)

Just watched  Make her pay.. 


AMAZIN!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Also, Eridian vs Sollux
> 
> Biggest giogio in the world



Whose side are you on, Team Eridan or Team Sollux mein square ?


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm on the side of whichever one will generate more drama and lulz by winning


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Also this made me laugh.


*Spoiler*: __ 




















shit said:


> I'm on the side of whichever one will generate more drama and lulz by winning



Eridan would obviously generate the most drama if he won.


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2010)

^


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA CATMETEOR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol Nepeta.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> HAHAHAHAHA CATMETEOR



One could say it was a... CATastrophe ?


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2010)

.


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2010)

*glomp*

birthday cake one is my favorite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2010)

babby dave is unacceptable


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2010)

aw, baby dave was the cutest baby 

with added "see him without his glasses" appeal


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> babby dave is unacceptable



No land dweller will be spared.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2010)

pfft, time fuckery brings him back.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2010)

I am interested in this MS Paint Adventures cause they look cool. So what is it all about?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> pfft, time fuckery brings him back.



Only to be killed again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2010)

New set


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice Sunny.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2010)

DEMONSPADE said:


> I am interested in this MS Paint Adventures cause they look cool. So what is it all about?


Kids playing a videogame that has greater consequences than they think. Also cake, trolls, meteors being sliced in half... fuck it. Just as wacky and bizarre as JJBA and Earthbound. Highly recommended.

Also, I think I hear a cat purring at the door to my room.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2010)

tl;dr: 4 Kids playing a game which is both the cause of the apocalypse and their salvation from it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2010)

futre dave comes in and kicks his ass then.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> futre dave comes in and kicks his ass then.



I'm pretty sure all the trolls are higher up on the echeladder than even future dave, so yeah Ahab's Crosshairs to the face .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set



I wanted an awesome gif set too


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure all the trolls are higher up on the echeladder than even future dave, so yeah Ahab's Crosshairs to the face .



dave sprite


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

Future Future Dave uses Royal Deringer to the face


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

> You decide to consult with the Colonel's bottomless wisdom. Good grief this thing is huge. It could kill a cat if you dropped it.




Sorry Rose. Or Nepeta


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2010)

how do you know it won't kill jaspersprite?
don't underestimate colonol sassafrass


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Currently this is how I would rank the trolls in order:

1. Eridan
2. Karkat
3. Gamzee
4. Terezi
5. Vriska
6. Tavros
7. Nepeta
8. Equius
9. Aradia
10. Sollux
11. Feferi
12. Kanaya


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

My list.

1. Karkat
2. Terezi
3. Nepeta
4. Vriska
5. Eridan
6. Kanaya
7. Feferi
8. Tavros
9. Aradia
10. Sollux
11. Gamzee
12. Equius

Gamzee is pretty low because he hasn't done anything particularly awesome and is pretty much a gag character.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

I can understand you placing Gamzee that low Sunny but I feel that his relatively small panel time is  offset by how fucking fantastic he is every time he shows up.

But why do have Nepeta at 3 Sunny? I'm curious.


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2010)

My troll rank is

1. Karkat
2. Nepeta
3. Gamzee
4. Terezi
5-11. I DON'T KNOW
12. Vriska


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I can understand you placing Gamzee that low Sunny but I feel that his relatively small panel time is  offset by how fucking fantastic he is every time he shows up.
> 
> But why do have Nepeta at 3 Sunny? I'm curious.


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I know she's pretty much a gimmick character but dammit everything she does makes me smile


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

And her land being LoLCaT


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Terezi not being number one or two at all times is unexcusable


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2010)

I prefer tiers:

Awesome Tier:
ALL OF THEM


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Gamzee - juggalo
2. Nepeta - furry shipper
3. Equius - sexual deviant
4. Karkat - crabass
5. Terezi - moralfag
6. Vriska - bluh bitch
7. Kanaya - meddler know-it-all
8. Sollux - bipolar basketcase
9. Eridian - elitist prick
10. Tavros - wuss
11. Feferi - mary sue
12. Aradia - plot device

I kinda liked the personality-less Aradia more than the queen bitch cyborg Aradia...


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2010)

k I think I got my full list sorted out now

1. Karkat
2. Nepeta
3. Gamzee
4. Terezi
5. Tavros
6. Kanaya
7. Fereri
8. Aradia
9. Eridan
10. Sollux
11. Equius
12. Vriska


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Gamzee
2. Karkat
3. Terezi
4. Kanaya
5. Nepeta
6. Sollux
7 - 12. the measly rest.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm disappointed in people's player hatred of Equius


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2010)

Just because Equius is low doesn't necessarily mean I hate him

Vriska is the only troll I actually dislike


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

equius and gamzee had the funniest convo of the whole story imo
I doubt anyone could take his spot in my top 3
Iono why I put Nepeta over him tbh
I guess her cuteness browbeat me into it, like a kitten that expects its food bowl full on time
I just can't say no to kitties ._.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> Just because Equius is low doesn't necessarily mean I hate him
> 
> Vriska is the only troll I actually dislike


I don't and never liked Horsecock.

I have always liked Vriska because she's a great character. A total tsundere, her bitchiness is quite masterful and that just being a means of hiding her dawwness is rather cute. I've also loved the progression of her character and as she's been taken down a few pegs, first by Terezi than by Aradia, she gets humanized.


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2010)

Top tier
Vriska, Eridan, Sollux, Karkat

High Tier
Equius, Nepeta, Terezi, Gamzee

Mid Tier
Kanaya, Tavros

Low Tier
Aradia, Feferi


Yeah, that's pretty accurate for my rating of the trolls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

I started liking Sollux less when he became more emo and less Dave like.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

you can see his emo in his introduction and first logpose
I always knew he'd be a bipolar loose cannon
I know plenty ppl irl like him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

So do I. They kinda annoy me.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Sollux just kind of bores me. He doesn't really have much of a compelling personality, same with Kanaya and Feferi. I felt the same about Aradia but Make Her Pay has made me like her a bit more now that it seems she has her personality back.

It's also strange that I have grown to like Equius quite a bit than I did from his introduction. Once you look past the whole horsecocks thing he is a pretty decent character.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2010)

sadomasonecrorobopedobestiality is a pretty big thing to look past


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

I think another reason why I hated Equius actually was his association with Cubey. Now that Cubey is gone I don't hate him as much.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Since I am bored at the moment I averaged out all the lists, all of them. This is what it looks like currently.

Top 12 trolls as ranked:

1. Karkat (No surprise here)
2. Nepeta (sort of a surprise)
3. Terezi
4  Eridan/ Gamzee (tie)
6. Vriska
7. Tavros/ Equius (again tie)
9. Kanaya
10. Sollux
11. Feferi
12. Aradia

Kind of rough currently but that's what I get.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

I knew Aradia was the least popular.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

1 Terezi
2 Karkarat
3 Vriska
4 Gamzee
5 Feferi's lusus
6 Tavros
7 Nepeta
8 whatever, I stoped caring. Put up Sollux or something


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

shit said:


> you can see his emo in his introduction and first logpose
> I always knew he'd be a bipolar loose cannon
> I know plenty ppl irl like him



yeah, it was always there to begin with


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

sollux = sasuke
anyone made this connection?
no one neg me for it ^^;;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Eridan is closer to that imo


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2010)

You best be joking ^ (use bro).


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

shit said:


> sollux = sasuke
> anyone made this connection?
> no one neg me for it ^^;;



Now I want Eridan to wipe the floor with Sollux even more .



Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan is closer to that imo



Eridan actually has a personality. And he is awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Eridan: Genocidal
Sasuke: Genocidal
Eridan: Wants to kill someone who took someone he loved
Sasuke: Wants to kill someone who took someone he loved
Eridan: Has some pretty haxxed shit
Sasuke: Has some pretty haxxed shit
Eridan: Superiority complex
Sasuke: Superiority complex


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasuke: Is an emotionless retarded cardboard paper author wanked gary stu who the plot bends over backwards in the ass to try and fail to make him look like a solar powered spike dildo
Eridan: Has ahab's cross hairs and needs to face is thinly veiled sociopathic complexes being a mask for the insecurities of always being romantically unresponsive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Sasuke: Is an emotionless retarded cardboard paper author wanked gary stu who the plot bends over backwards in the ass to try and fail to make him look like a solar powered spike dildo
> Eridan: Has ahab's cross hairs and needs to face is thinly veiled sociopathic complexes being a mask for the insecurities of always being romantically unresponsive.


Close enough


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

It's pretty obvious that Eridan's whole genocide thing is just a facade. And Eridan had to work for his hax. Hundreds of hours FLARPing with Vriska.

Sollux: Has no real personality
Sasuke: Has no real personality
Sollux: Born with hax eye powers
Sasuke: Born with hax eye powers.
Sollux: Bipolar
Sasuke: Bipolar


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Sollux's bipolar thing is pretty much a gag what with the whole Gemini thing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I know but still.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I think another reason why I hated Equius actually was his association with Cubey. Now that Cubey is gone I don't hate him as much.



wait what happened to cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2010)

Cubey left. We broke him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

shit said:


> sollux = sasuke
> anyone made this connection?
> no one neg me for it ^^;;


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> wait what happened to cubey



Cubey left because he had IRL issues. Or at least that's what he told me.

He will probably come back some day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyway, you guys comparing anything to do with Homestuck to a horrible character from a horrible manga


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

no giogio is big enough for that, TV


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no giogio is big enough for that, TV



universalgiogio.jpg


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey left. We broke him.



there's somewhat of a dupe arond but he's no heir to the horsecock


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

You can not hope to defeat Cubey in a fail-off, he is simply the best there is!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

don't you mean 'worst there is'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

At least he's good at something


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> don't you mean 'worst there is'



Well he is the best at failing.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> don't you mean 'worst there is'


Cubey's failure was a pile of inflamatory art.


Like a firework that never went out. 
His dupe is like a firework that never stops making noise.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 13, 2010)

Because I _know_ everyone was curious about my list...

1. Karkat
2. Equius
3. Tavros
4. Eridan
5. Gamzee
6. Aradia
7. Tezeri 
8. Sollux 
9. Feferi 
10. Nepeta
11. Kanaya (Boring)
12. Vriska (Haven't forgiven her for what she did to Tavros)


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

I like how you put the guys at the top and the girls on the bottom
was that intentional?


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 13, 2010)

It wasn't intentional.  A lot of the female trolls are just less interesting characters to me.

D --> If it was intentional, the females would have been on top.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

shit said:


> I like how you put the guys at the top and the girls on the bottom
> was that intentional?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Cubey had a special way of failing that was almost sort of endearing.

Also factoring in Rachimel's list our top 12 now looks like this:

1. Karkat
2. Terezi/ Nepeta (tie)
4. Eridan
5. Gamzee
6. Vriska
7. Equius
8. Tavros
9. Sollux
10. Kanaya
11. Aradia
12. Feferi


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 13, 2010)

Karkat has been 1 or 2 in all but one of the lists.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Which is why he has a ridiculous lead on everyone for the number one spot.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cubey had a special way of failing that was almost sort of endearing.
> 
> Also factoring in Rachimel's list our top 12 now looks like this:
> 
> ...


Averaged the 5 full lists myself cuz I felt like it.

1. Karkat - 1.8
2. Terezi - 4.4
3. Gamzee - 4.6
4. Nepeta - 4.8
5. Eridan - 5.6
6. Tavros - 6.4
7. Equius - 7.2
8. Vriska - 7.8
9. Kanaya - 8.4
10. Aradia - 8.8
11. Feferi - 9.0
12. Sollux - 9.2


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

fuck, Aradia's no longer the bottom
I blame myself for linking Sollux with Sasuke

also karkat's a bit too long-winded for me


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

only vriska and terezi are geneuinely intresting while nepeta doesn't need to be engaging.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

terezi isn't that interesting anymore
she was only rly interesting by way of vriska
I'd say the most interesting at this point are aradia and sollux, the least popular
they drive the story while everyone else is free to be a gimmick or hero for the day
kanaya takes stabs at being interesting, but she fails so hard at it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Sollux really hasn't driven the story much since the start of hivebent.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah but he's got more weird things going on with him than anyone else
I mean you can't tell me you're not curious wtf's going on with all the different shit he's got going
wuts up with his eyes, is he fucked up from killing his girlfriend, does he even know he killed her, wuts up with his death, how does he have two dream selves other than it being a plot device, how are they alive when his real form is dead, etc
of course learning how Terezi was blinded was more interesting than all that shit, but now that I know that, I find myself wondering about Sollux


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

shit said:


> yeah but he's got more weird things going on with him than anyone else
> I mean you can't tell me you're not curious wtf's going on with all the different shit he's got going
> wuts up with his eyes, is he fucked up from killing his girlfriend, does he even know he killed her, wuts up with his death, how does he have two dream selves other than it being a plot device, how are they alive when his real form is dead, etc
> of course learning how Terezi was blinded was more interesting than all that shit, but now that I know that, I find myself wondering about Sollux



Sollux had two dreamselves because Gemini is the sign of duality. Like everything concerning Sollux. I really ain't that interested in the whole sollux/aradia situation since it seems both have moved on past that. The only plot concerning Sollux that i'm generally interested in is his fight with Eridan and what will be the repercussions of that fight (like who Karkat will side with and what effect it will have on Feferi, stuff like that).


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2010)

well it all amounts to picking favorites I guess anyway
I'd hope that there's more explanation for Sollux's many super powers other than "cuz he's gemini, duh"
I mean there's a reason Terezi's blind, not just "cuz she's libra, lol"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyways we only have 2 more days of waiting left until updates.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

those 2 days will go by like nothing


----------



## Respite (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow i just found out this was here (thanks to plantium)

Wow im fail


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

The wait will be worth it.



Respite said:


> Wow i just found out this was here (thanks to plantium)
> 
> Wow im fail



It's kind of easy to miss.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

Respite said:


> Wow i just found out this was here (thanks to plantium)
> 
> Wow im fail


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

We need all the posters we can get to turn this thread into the most popular thread of the section.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2010)

I know CD's avy is supposed to be Frieza bleeding.

But it kinda looks like he's shitting while standing up.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2010)

We already got Zaru interested, only a matter of time now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I know CD's avy is supposed to be Frieza bleeding.
> 
> But it kinda looks like he's shitting while standing up.



Now that you mention it .

Also aren't we already like the 4th or 5th biggest thread in the section?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2010)

I think we're 4th biggest


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2010)

We only need 100 more posts to pass the Ultimate Marvel thread, then we just go from there.

Where doing this, where making it happen.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

wow ultimate marvel is that big? seriously?


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2010)

that was the thread to be in to bitch about loeb back in the day, no wonder it's so big


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2010)

Keep it going! Kumdumpstaz!

edit: wrong section.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahahahaha wat


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2010)

Just one more day guys


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

that' 23 hours and 59 minutes too long


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> fixed for you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Where did that come from ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

eyes5 made it. She woulda done the sprite in your sig too.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

First the Faygo now the pies. Eridan is following in Gamzee's footsteps.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a little more waiting left.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

And then suddenly 

I began re-reading PS


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

You won't regret it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

No I'm re-reading it.
I already loved it the first time around.

Despite Cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

I see.

Have you read Homestuck yet Fang?


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

Not yet Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

You will like it when you get around to it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Fang, they reference Kamen Rider in Homestuck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

There are indeed Kamen Rider references in Homestuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

I *thought* Fang hadn't read Homestuck yet. Oh man, you've got some epic shit ahead of you. Have you read the PS extras at least?


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2010)

Where are the updates andrew you said there would be updates

HUSSIEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Hussie just tweeted a while ago. So we know he is at least online right now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2010)

My facebook status:

MY NAME got in the mail today my new laptop and from MY IRL BEST FRIEND, The Art of Manliness. Its like a motherfucking miracle up in this 34th street. shit. lets be santa.

Now if we just get a fucking sweet update, this day would be fucking perfect


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Eridan standing over Sollux's unconscious body in triumph is the only update I need .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck with that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Good luck with that



I know the odds of it happening are slim to none but damn would it put a smile on my face .


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2010)

Where's Stroev? He should be here to take offense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Next update will be a Memo with luck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

A memo would be good as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Also thanks to the mspa forum I now read all the text commands in the voice of Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman has a fucking awesome voice.


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2010)

For a while I read all the commands and narration in Stephen Colbert's voice


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

Problem Sleuth...extras?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> Problem Sleuth...extras?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

the last two on that page are Homestuck ones, but yeah, all the rest are PS.

I figure you'll like the Midnight Crew, but then everyone likes the Midnight Crew.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

YOU SAIID WHAT


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> YOU SAIID WHAT


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

Watch your mouth, nerdy hipster boy.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Watch your mouth, nerdy hipster boy.



Oh it's on now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2010)

eye lasers vs. gun lasers.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm the hussiedamn Cyclops, bitch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

You know, using those eye lasers too much'll make you go blind


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'm the hussiedamn Cyclops, bitch.



Ahab's Crosshairs > shitty eye lasers.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know, using those eye lasers too much'll make you go blind





Platinum said:


> Ahab's Crosshairs > shitty eye lasers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Updated   .


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2010)

this is why Aradia is my least favorite troll


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2010)

instant paradox clones confirmed. Dave just a power boost thanks to aradia.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Not a very exciting update but whatever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2010)

shit said:


> this is why Aradia is my least favorite troll


One of my least favorite yeah


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Aradia talking to Aradia= instant snore fest.


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sure there'll be more updates later tonight


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, Aradia grew on me once I realised that being boring was pretty much the point of her character.

Also there are meteors in the background!  COOL BY DEFAULT


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2010)

I like how she can just go and calmly write a memo right after freaking out and beating the shit out of Vriska


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone dies.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

First Karkat, then Terezi, and now Aradia. It seems everyone has their own transtimeline bulletin board now .


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2010)

If Nepeta doesn't get a transtimeline roleplaying board or something I am suing somebody.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2010)

Hussie seems afraid to use his most win characters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Implying the Hussie feels fear.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Implying the Hussie feels


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2010)

Implying it was an implication


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay that was pretty cool.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2010)

Her snooze fest merely boost dave's awesome by association.


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2010)

I HATE TIME TRAVEL


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2010)

Isn't the concept of inalterable predestination somewhat at odds with the concept of d00med "0ffsh00t" timelines, or is my brain just pretzeling because time travel sure is confusing?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2010)

The predestination is them all coming back in time.

Just like future Dave.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, okay.

:33

Time travel sure is confusing anyway


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh hey, they're already dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL





Geg said:


> I HATE TIME TRAVEL


.                               .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> It's pretty simple and can be inferred without direct explanation (oh no!)
> 
> We've already seen an example of this twice.
> 
> ...



Hussie clarifies.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 16, 2010)

Update!  Lots of tentacles. And lilypads?


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2010)

oh god that king


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2010)

One word kills the trolls without an Aradia army as psychic insulation.

Fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

That is one badass fucking king.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

That is some vivid imagery .


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 16, 2010)

It's pretty sweet in that depressing one-shot fanfic way.



> The teal splashes were becoming larger


They are not teal splashes!  They are HOT BLU3B3RRY J4M SPL4SH3S.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2010)

Dat fucking King


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

Feferi and her fucking lusus
all those fucking animals in her god damn castle
and she doesn't have the fucking nads to snap one of their necks and combine it with the sprite
she has to take her fucking apocalypse machine with her to the new dimension


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I like the Eldritch Abomination King.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah he looks badass
do want a better look at him soon


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

HST, prepare the lube.


----------



## Respite (Sep 16, 2010)

^Think it would make a nice set ?

or is it to flashy ?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

May wanna change the speed of the gif.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

Darth Nihilus had that as an ava once


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

We got an update.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2010)

Sollux controlling the meteors


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

So Vriska won it for everyone.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 16, 2010)

""

INTRIGUING.  I am intrigued


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

The ultimate reward is probably not going to be something good.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

We finally know what boondollars are used for.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

I WANNA SEE THIS BATTLE!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2010)

feferi


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

hopefully she doesn't kiss the black king and bring him back to life


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Pose as a team because shit just got real.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2010)

This would have made an amazing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I kind of wish we could have seen what each troll did in the battle to defeat the King instead of just Vriska, Aradia, and Sollux but oh well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to see the ultimate Sickle, Cane, Clubs, Lance, Claws, Chainsaw, and Double Trident


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder if Equius was finally able to fire a bow in that battle.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 16, 2010)

it would be a sight to behold


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

I doubt it
since they only barely won


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Hell we still don't know Eridan or Gamzee's titles. Or the names of Kanaya's and Eridan's lands.

So many unanswered questions.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 16, 2010)

Wait, they actually did something right together?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think they did anything right since that probably led to the big fuckup 

remember the huge gaping crack in the timeline and how Karkat said they fucked up big time or something


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

The ultimate reward is probably what ends up screwing their session.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm sure there'll be a flashback 
probably right before something else important is about to happen
and then they'll use that as the climax of the scene
cuz winning a battle everyone knew you'd win isn't much of a climax


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

It is kinda disappointing that they didn't show this as an , but hopefully they will at the end of hivebent.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

The battle with the king was way more deserving of a flash than Make Her Pay IMO.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree, and apparently, end of game sollux can control all the meteors bombarding Skaia.


Well fuck.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 16, 2010)

Make Her Pay kicked all kinds of ass, though.

I'm assuming that the reason we're not seeing it fully now is either that we'll see it later or that there are some nuances of it which we're not supposed to know until later.  There are still some loose ends to tie up in Hivebent, after all, and maybe the fight with the King will factor into a flash at the end of the Act.

And really, for such a major event, this coverage of the King fight is suspiciously incidental.  You can pretty much guarantee we'll see more later.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really curious as to what Vriska's super lucky roll did.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2010)

Compare make her pay to a possible flash with all the trolls fighting at their best, billions of aradias silencing a Black King that's probably the size of a continent.

Sollux bombarding him with every meteor on the planet

Vriska using the ultimate lucky roll 

Everybody with the best weapons and battlemoves.

Yeah...


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

You know what this means for Lord English? Or the Jack? Or cueball? Or Snowman? fuckyea.jpg

Also, Power 6, prepare the lube.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> The current pages are similar in function to those immediately following Descend. A relatively short sequential synthesis tying up loose ends before moving on.



Also looks like Hivebent is just about over.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 16, 2010)

Aw.  I'll miss it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally wouldn't mind another month or so of Hivebent but I seem to be in the minority about that. Anyway all the loose ends will probably be resolved through logs with the kids so whatever.

I'm now just waiting for the inevitable trolls/kids team up.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2010)

Dave is going to own so hard.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

The kids are gonna get raped if they try this.

"Top of the echeladder", not to mention the other things. Not even Snoop can help.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> The kids are gonna get raped if they try this.
> 
> "Top of the echeladder", not to mention the other things. Not even Snoop can help.



And Jack is stronger than the Black King. The kids are going to have an even harder battle on their hands.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, OBD wiseys good with verse tiers.
Where would Homestuck rank? I'm sure it's above the current Power 6(90% sure), but how strong is it?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Hey, OBD wiseys good with verse tiers.
> Where would Homestuck rank? I'm sure it's above the current Power 6(90% sure), but how strong is it?



Universal level with a possibility of being multiversal level.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Universal via suicide though, IIRC


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Universal via suicide though, IIRC



Destroying the universe wouldn't kill Lord English though. So it would technically be a win for Homestuck if he is the only one that survives.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's the full quote by the way



> I've said numerous times here and there that regardless of final length, the troll arc would likely comprise about half of A5.
> 
> The current pages are similar in function to those immediately following Descend. A relatively short sequential synthesis tying up loose ends before moving on.
> 
> There won't be a Flash page capping this off.



Also, apparently there have been 609 pages in the Hivebent arc so far. If the next three pages end it, it will be 612 pages


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2010)

*sad face*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2010)

Geg said:


> Here's the full quote by the way
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently there have been 609 pages in the Hivebent arc so far. If the next three pages end it, it will be 612 pages


Lol, that sounds about right


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

I currently have 612 posts in this very thread .


----------



## baja (Sep 17, 2010)

Lot of images in that. It will be hard.


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

aww shit guys


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy shit.

Also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Vriska have her vision eight fold back?


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah. Looks like Aradia might have actually killed her "normal" self


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuck the wat


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm really not sure myself what just happened. 

So the kids caused Doc Scratch to act or something?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2010)

th kids may have caused  doc scratch to be born

or lord english to come to that universe



Any way, the top tiers are herald level threats, while there a few exception like the black king and globyglob who can life wipe an entire galaxy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 17, 2010)

Wha is the website for the MS Paint Adventures again?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh woah mindfuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> th kids may have caused  doc scratch to be born
> 
> or lord english to come to that universe
> 
> ...


Thats the thing I wonder:

If globyglob and BK with his power are only effective since specially attuned, natural physiology and stuff or if they'd have effect on humans as well?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2010)

People have to remember the uber bunny in this battle. While jack maybe>>>>>>>>>>>>>black King it appears the weapons that the bunny wields are far far more powerful than even what the trolls have.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2010)

Except one of the trolls has one of those weapons.

But since they said top tier of the weapons, I think we can assume that each of the weapons the trolls have is equivalent to those four but for given strife specibii


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

It's obvious that at the very least Vriska's weapon is on par with the kid's final weapons. So it stands to reason that if the trolls have weapons comparable to hers they have weapons comparable to the kids ultimate weapons as well.

Also I just realized we passed the Ultimate Marvel Thread yesterday. Awesome. Next one to pass is the DC thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thats the thing I wonder:
> 
> If globyglob and BK with his power are only effective since specially attuned, natural physiology and stuff or if they'd have effect on humans as well?



Psychic powers were a common thing amongst trolls and you need a potentially infinite, probably just billions of  beings like Aradia just to to stop them from one shotting everyone in the galaxy with one word.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2010)

I was surprised so many Aradia bots survived the battle
wonder what they'll get up to in the rift
that's all we need, btw, more Aradias
"I c0me from a d00med w0rld and all my friends are DEAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!! Ribbit."
great


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2010)

Uh bet you can kill an immortal with charisma. Maybe they could seal him in a black hole or something.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

New update. We are definitely transitioning back to the kids next update.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Also I bet Equius could of found a use for all those extra Aradia bots .


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 17, 2010)

You bet he could have.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Also why is Aradia plugged into the computer? Is she recharging or something ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2010)

Probably uploading the video the soulbot recorded.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2010)

well that answers that about the Aradias
the biggest disappointment I have about the troll arc ending so suddenly is of course so little Gamzee
but 2nd place would be still not knowing where the MC fit into this
where the fuck are they anyway?
I kinda assumed they were on the post-apocalypted troll world, but that's where the trolls are


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also I bet Equius could of found a use for all those extra Aradia bots .



can't get enough steel on flesh action


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

He's going to need more fresh towels, he's going to need all the towels.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

shit said:


> well that answers that about the Aradias
> the biggest disappointment I have about the troll arc ending so suddenly is of course so little Gamzee
> but 2nd place would be still not knowing where the MC fit into this
> where the fuck are they anyway?
> I kinda assumed they were on the post-apocalypted troll world, but that's where the trolls are



The trolls are on the asteroid where Karkat did their ectobiology session. They aren't on alternia.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, they're somewhere on that asteroid belt


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2010)

As of last update they are on a single asteroid in the Alternian session that remains and wasn't sent at the planet. All the other asteroids in the session were sent at the planet

They aren't in John's session. They're still in their own...I think.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think he said that was the only asteroid left. It's just one of the very few that are.

But yeah i'm betting the rift somehow merges the two sessions.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2010)

oh thx gais
so that would put MC on Alternia then, following that the kids' exiles are on earth so that's how it works
MC and the trolls are probably both around the same time period too maybe
hopefully they'll all meet up again irl, so to speak


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2010)

Geg already quoted the post I was going to  Screw you and your observantness good sir.

I will miss Hivebent


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

*stay up late last night assuming there would be an update*

Fine whatever, I'll go to bed now and see the update in the morning

*wake up 11 hours later, no update*

HUSSIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

So, the only trolls that are unnacounted for so far is Gamzee eridan and Nepeta


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

What, you mean like in the medium? They were both shown here


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Right. That was stupid because you can see his jet powered unicycle  in this update.

So only Eridan is mising


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep Eridan is the only one we haven't seen on the meteor.

He's off fighting Lord English one on one .


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

Update.  Holy shit on a shit sandwich.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh shit...


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh snapz. **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

oh man, this is great


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess we probably know what the ultimate alchemy is for now.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait what the fuck did I just read


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

a new genesis


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> Wait what the fuck did I just read



The ultimate reward is a new universe for trolls to live in. The trolls created the kid's universe.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

We are all completely blown away by this stunning revelation.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy motherfucking shit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is also a good explanation for why the trolls had the Earth Zodiac symbols. They got immortalized in the stars for their heroic victory .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

A young man stands in his bedroom. It just so happens that today, the 13th of April, is this young man's birthday. Though it was thirteen years ago he was given life, it is only today he will be given a name!

What will the name of this young man be?


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Zoosmell Pooplord


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Gamzee is the reason the ICP exist!!!


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gamzee is the reason the ICP exist!!!



oh my god


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

dear god, this puts everything I've ever known into a new light


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2010)

> CG: YOU ALL TRACE THE MYTHOLOGICAL FOOTSTEPS OF YOUR BELOVED HUMAN SUPERMAN WHO'S REALLY JUST A MUSCULAR CAUCASIAN ALIEN.
    > CG: IT'S HILARIOUS HOW HUMANS WORSHIP HIM AS A PINNACLE OF HUMAN HEROISM AND VIRTUE BUT HE ISN'T EVEN HUMAN.
    > CG: ACTUALLY IT'S INCREDIBLY PATHETIC.
    > CG: BUT ALSO IN A WAY KIND OF ADMIRABLE.
    > CG: BECAUSE IT MEANS DEEP DOWN YOU ALL MUST REALIZE WHO YOUR DADDY IS.
    > CG: WE ARE, BITCHES.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

Arg, I remembered that convo and was trying to find it but couldn't. Where is that again?


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> > CG: YOU ALL TRACE THE MYTHOLOGICAL FOOTSTEPS OF YOUR BELOVED HUMAN SUPERMAN WHO'S REALLY JUST A MUSCULAR CAUCASIAN ALIEN.
> > CG: IT'S HILARIOUS HOW HUMANS WORSHIP HIM AS A PINNACLE OF HUMAN HEROISM AND VIRTUE BUT HE ISN'T EVEN HUMAN.
> > CG: ACTUALLY IT'S INCREDIBLY PATHETIC.
> > CG: BUT ALSO IN A WAY KIND OF ADMIRABLE.
> ...



Ah, Karkat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> Arg, I remembered that convo and was trying to find it but couldn't. Where is that again?



One'a the ones where John's in the Ectobiology lab.

Anyway this update. HOLY FUCK

This update.

==> arrow used, we're back to the kids.

I'll miss the trolls though


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> Arg, I remembered that convo and was trying to find it but couldn't. Where is that again?


.

I'll miss Hivebent, but we'll probably still get a lot of stuff from the trolls.  Just...with the kids involved too.  And hopefully more Nepeta.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

At least we will now see how the other 8 trolls interact with the kids.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been desperate for a Nepeta/Jade conversation ever since Nepeta first appeared.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

I want a Dave/Gamzee log, an Equius/Jade log, and a Rose/Eridan log.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Gamzee and Dave should definitely chill/rap together.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I want a Dave/Gamzee log, an Equius/Jade log, and a Rose/Eridan log.





Didi said:


> Gamzee and Dave should definitely chill/rap together.



Motherfucking hivemind.

Also in that I was thinking about who I wanted to converse with Eridan, and decided on Rose, but didn't include it yet in my post, or rather, decided it while the post was being posted.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Also it's time for a Vriska/John log. It would be funny to see him getting harassed and mindfucked and shit by her.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 18, 2010)

Equius/Rose
Eridan/Jade


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rose and Eridan will discuss their shared interests in wizards and exchange wizard fanfiction with each other .


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 18, 2010)

I think if Eridan talks to Jade, he'll be reminded of Feferi a little too much.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2010)

Rose/Equius log will be glorious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm gonna need towels for that one


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vriska/John log will also be glorious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2010)

Feferi/Jade needs to happen

Gamzee/Dave

Equius/Rose

And then John everyone


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

> TG: no no thats irony this is like
> TG: sincere honest to god psychosis
> TG: im training to be a lame gothy supervillain



Just remembered this conversation.

A Dave/Eridan convo needs to happen.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

Dave/anyone will always be great


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2010)

These updates 

Nepeta and Kanaya aren't trolls with my signs. I'm just an avatar of their constellations


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> These updates
> 
> Nepeta and Kanaya aren't trolls with my signs. I'm just an avatar of their constellations



You were born under two zodiac signs ? I'm pretty sure that's impossible.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2010)

>New update

...

...

...wat...


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 18, 2010)

this shit's deeeeep


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2010)

If Andrew posts an explanation or you guys figured it out, please inform


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 18, 2010)

basically the monolith teleports david bowman to the aliens where he ascends to a higher plane of ex-whoops wrong mindfuck


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> If Andrew posts an explanation or you guys figured it out, please inform



My guess is the Ultimate Alchemy/ultimate reward is so powerful, so omnipotent, they created an entire universe with it, aka the kids universe. (for them to live in now that their own world is pretty much dead) 
And so the signs in 'our' skies are based off the trolls, and not the other way around.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> If Andrew posts an explanation or you guys figured it out, please inform



The ultimate reward was a new universe for the trolls to live in. Which was the kid's universe. The kid's actions caused the rift which prevents the troll's from claiming their reward making theirs a null session. Which is why the trolls are pissed the fuck off at the kids. Since they are doomed to die on a shitty meteor instead of living on the planet that was meant for them (Earth).


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah you can be born under two constellations Plat, it's rare as fuck, but not impossible.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

so alchemy is possible and enabled because the universe was created with that game, and therefore all objects in the universe are contained in it's code.

however, because of the scratch the trolls were never able to acess our space time. They can still however interact at any point of it.


Somewhere, Rose's message is to take place. Anyway, I'm betting Eridan is Jade's penpal and gave her the code for all those weapons


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Yeah you can be born under two constellations Plat, it's rare as fuck, but not impossible.



That's weird. But I still don't see how it works, i'm thought only one sign can be in the sky at once.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait a second though, Earth is like completely unfitting for the trolls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> so alchemy is possible and enabled because the universe was created with that game, and therefore all objects in the universe are contained in it's code.
> 
> however, because of the scratch the trolls were never able to acess our space time. They can still however interact at any point of it.
> 
> ...



No.

1) Eridan's font is purple, not green.
2) He doesn't talk in that manner

Its obviously Hass who is the penpal.

The ship that was wrecked though was probably Hass' and its from him that Eridan found it.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

also if the trolls were meant for earth in the first place then were they just going to go to earth as soon as it was formed or just in the future

so then humans would just live there normally until they showed up?

so then if the trolls were meant to go to earth then what about all the predestination stuff with the kids playing like all the meteors that happened like when bec was born?

auuggghh my head

I HATE TIME TRAVEL


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> No.
> 
> 1) Eridan's font is purple, not green.
> 2) He doesn't talk in that manner
> ...



SHUT YOUR FACE YOU FUCCKING NUB HORNED SPOILSPORT



I wanted to hope he'd find love again


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> SHUT YOUR FACE YOU FUCCKING NUB HORNED SPOILSPORT
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to hope he'd find love again



Don't worry he will find love again. With Nepeta .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

what lovely pocahontas moments they would have.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> what lovely pocahontas moments they would have.



There is no better pairing than a cat and a fish .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

feferi is the fish. Eridan is the Rider.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2010)

someone needs to combine the Nepeta and Eridan flip gifs now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Homestuck ends with Nepeta and Eridan riding off into the sunset on a seahorse in search of the Fountain of Cute.

Calling it.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

Geg said:
			
		

> also if the trolls were meant for earth in the first place then were they just going to go to earth as soon as it was formed or just in the future
> 
> so then humans would just live there normally until they showed up?
> 
> ...


Call me crazy, but the implication I got from all this business was that the trolls would become the effective gods of their new universe or something when they opened that door, rather than simply living there for a while.  Godhood seems to be an appropriately "ultimate" ultimate reward to me, and kinda fits in with the whole universe creation deal.

But I dunno.

Just seems that "we fucked over your planet but here's a new universe for you to live in instead, are we cool" isn't quite so ultimate on its own.


Platinum said:


> Homestuck ends with Nepeta and Eridan riding off into the sunset on a seahorse in search of the Fountain of Cute.
> 
> Calling it.


Yes.  YES.

Though I still prefer Nepeta x Karkat


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Though I still prefer Nepeta x Karkat



TereziX Karkat OTP


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

Crumplehat x Secret Wizard

OTP for life


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 18, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> TereziX Karkat OTP


OH NO YOU FUCKING DIDN'T








...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Crumplehat x Secret Wizard
> 
> OTP for life



The best pairing.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 18, 2010)

wow so the trolls created Earth, is like a fucking miracle


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

Pipe said:


> wow so the trolls created Earth, is like a fucking miracle



Which means Gamzee made Insane Clown Posee


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2010)

already been said Zoidy

already been said


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

snorlax derpa herpa derp


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2010)

Gamzee also created Faygo.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 19, 2010)

Equius created the third episode of GitS: SAC where the "Jerry" sex doll gains human awareness and kills its owner.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2010)

Bluuuh I hate the new update. Bluh. Humans should be the superior race forever. vvtf


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm Trollcist.

 trolls took our jobs.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

I for one welcome our new troll overlords.


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm probably the only grub out their insulted by this update. WHY!?!!! Those adolescent emos are gods ,)


Ribbit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

if you want Humans as Universal Overlords, you'd probably like what happens to humanity in Genesis Rising


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

for those who don't know, which would probably be everyone, Genesis Rising Humanity has apparently _slaughtered and enslaved every other species in the universe that isn't human_ except for one galaxy, or so I'm told

one poster put it best:


cypress_z said:


> They are universe spanning; having conquered everything everywhere (except for a single galaxy) within a span of 3000 years.
> 
> They have ships that can grow and change on the battlefield, so if you're fighting one with lasers one second and have armor resistant to lasers, they could instead change to something else that could get past your defenses.
> 
> ...


they sound like mean motherfuckers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

I've lurked long enough. Favorites list:

1. Vriska
2. Tavros
3. Gamzee
4. Terezi
5. Karkat
6. Equius/Eridan
7. Nepata
8. Sollux
9. Kanaya
10. Aradia
11. Feferi


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to teh club WPK.''

@CD

lol. mankind <3


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

And the movement grows stronger.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

> *Humans -* Prior to the game mankind had existed for many millennium. They always were a war-like and often fought amongst each other. For a thousand years, humanity explored space and met alien races. They were driven from Earth by countless alien races determined to eliminate humanity. They were scattered and divided across the universe, making them easy targets to kill. One human known as the Hero united his fellows into a force powerful enough to stand against the aliens. He was murdered, but his death made victory possible and mankind reclaimed Earth. The hero was then recognized as the Savior. Guided by the fanatical Church, they sought out to rule the universe. Making an empire out for themselves, mankind conquered their way across the universe for three thousand years. Those who did not respect the human genome were punished or simply purged. Believing they were a god-like race, humanity became mostly selfish. Much of their victories were possible thanks to the Organids, genetically engineered machines which were capable of surviving in any environment with the proper mutation and adaptable to any strategy. They replaced the hunks of metal people were used to. The new empire was governed by three factions, the Military, the Judicature, and the Church.



EXPAND AND CONQUER! THE DIVINITY OF THE HUMAN GENOME MUST BE KNOWN TO ALL!

I only know what people tell me about this game BTW, but hey I think what I said fits


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon, Endless Mike, WolfPrinceKouga, BlackSmoke


hey, I wonder if EM knows about Genesis Rising

maybe he could tell me more


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 19, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> for those who don't know, which would probably be everyone, Genesis Rising Humanity has apparently _slaughtered and enslaved every other species in the universe that isn't human_ except for one galaxy, or so I'm told
> 
> one poster put it best:
> 
> they sound like mean motherfuckers



why am I not surprised that quote came from cypress_z


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Karkat's expression in the middle of all that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2010)

YOU LOVE TIME TRAVEL YOU LOVE TIME TRAVEL YOU LOVE TIME TRAVEL YOU LOVE TIME TRAVEL


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

HEY ASSHOLE, STOP MAKING ROBOTS FOR GIRLS!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> why am I not surprised that quote came from cypress_z



you shouldn't be

GR Humanity does sound pretty awesome though


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 19, 2010)

sounds a bit like 40k's humanity

but that's probably because every xenophobic intergalactic empire sounds like 40k's humanity


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

they're the IoM on crack


----------



## gabies (Sep 19, 2010)

CD what edit do you want me to make since i was banned when i said i was gonna make you an edit 
im already making zenieths

oh, and how many rounds left till we get the new section


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Which means Gamzee made Insane Clown Posee



and nepeta made the lolcats

And Equius made, I guess, the internet


----------



## gabies (Sep 19, 2010)

Eridan made poseidon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> and nepeta made the lolcats
> 
> And Equius made, I guess, the internet


So thats why theres so much sex with horses there


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> So thats why theres so much sex with horses there



sadomasopedorobonecromusclehomobestiality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

He's the patron saint of fetishes


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

karkarat is the deity of trolls, and Terezi has birthed the anon strike force.



Vriska clearly invented dick cheiney


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

tavros is pokemon and kanaya is deviantart together, they are fanfictions


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 19, 2010)

I refuse to believe that Equius is responsible for all the sick fucks out there and their disgusting fetishes...just the really cool ones.  Like ghost fucking.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've lurked long enough. Favorites list:
> 
> 1. Vriska - *waaaaat?*
> 2. Tavros - *ughhhhhhh*
> ...



all in all pretty good list


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh yeah so final round.

Me v. PigsoPapir.



Reznor said:


> Alright, the window for the Strat Posting is Friday, and I'll let Sunny and PoP have the freedom to choose and ask for expediation or extending of the headline, if they agree to it - This will give PoP time and hopefully, we'll see really well developed strategies. Don't disappointment me with any of this "I don't care which of us wins" antics
> 
> *FINAL ROUND!*
> *PoP v Sunuvmann*
> ...


On paper I should rapestomp. But yeahhh. The triple Spiderman could be tricky.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

also I'm most interested in the implications this has for where the trolls are when they're talking to the kids

if they're making this universe, do they realize while making it that they're doing exactly the things that lead to the scratch?
or does the game just make the universe from their secret wants and personality or some shit? probably much more likely

dammit, giving me clues like this only makes me wonder about things harder


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

a buncha kidomarus?
do all you can to defend against long range attacks, cuz he's sure to use plenty
I guess your best defense would be Gaara


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

haha, an open range battle with a gaara against three kidomarus? A winrar you are


Eaaaaaasy battle


----------



## gabies (Sep 19, 2010)

VICTORY IS OURS


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

petra turns all the webs into normal ol' goo while Gaara protects against anything they can dish out. Cue in Storm Release and  victory is casually yours

Not to mention kidomaru is only usefull in metropolis or forests


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

I pretty much have all I need to destroy them.

Pain, Darui and Neji can deal with his webs.
Neji and Gaara deal with long range attacks.
Fu and Neji can find them.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Kiba can find him better than neji


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

And the final piece falls into place. The creation of the MSPA forum to commemorate the trolls creating the universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

go to wallmart and steal a few cans of raid bug spray


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

Not to count chickens before they hatch but I will need you guys, if I win, to come up with a good subforum name.

XXXXXXXXXXX -The MSPaintAdventures Subforum


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

HEY ASSHOLE, STOP READING SHITTY COMICS FOR GIRLS! - the MSPA sub forum


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe that for the forum description


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh shit that update  Did not see that coming

Fucking flash update out of nowhere too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

shit said:


> all in all pretty good list


Your hate only makes Vriska stronger

Vriska is my favorite character in Homestuck because shes a very amusing manipulator that has had good character development. Her interactions with Tavros are one of my top favorite parts of Homestuck. Fly Pupa Pan fly! I loved that I also like her typing style, easily in the top 3 best, especially since its easy on the eyes and doesn't set off the spelling/grammar nazi in me much. She becomes more win all the time. Vriska in "Make Her Pay" 

Shes a love/hate kind of character, and I happen to love her.

Tavros, while being spineless, is also a very heartwarming and entertaining character at times(awful rap FTW!). His interactions with Vriska help put him at 2, though they aren't a huge factor. He also has some great hero moments. He was tied with Gamzee for forever, and when I made the list here, I decided to put him above Gamzee due to Gamzee's lack of screentime, and because Tavros scored a good deal more awesome points during Make Her Pay, while Gamzee only gained a few. Thinking about it again, they're still tied. Gamzee's awesomeness, even with his way lower screentime, is deserving of a tie here. 

Gamzee is the only troll I can see knocking Vriska off the top spot

Eridan is a strange one. I have a hard time bringing together my thoughts on him. 

Nepata is so sweet, though I dislike her typing style, and her logs usually aren't all too interesting. Thinking about it again, she can join Eridan and Equius in a three way tie. Shipping wall=

Also, I must say, I dislike Feferi a lot. The only thing that is good about her is her lusos, and it isn't all too cool imo. Her and Aradia are the only two characters I dislike. Sollux I'm kind of indifferent too(the mind honey parts were funny). I'm totally indifferent to Kanaya. Everyone else I like a lot.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

that flash was.... well fuck hussie.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

Also, don't feel so safe in winning contest 13. POP>Sunny as a strategist, and ask most any KC'er(I'm one of them) and they'll say Kido's arrows would own CE Gaara. Drill right through his sand


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

Those John/Dad moments were touching :33.

And looks like Karkat has some black rom feelings for John .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

I still want to see Dave x Olympian gods shenanigans


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> And looks like Karkat has some black rom feelings for John .



oh dear lord


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit's BRO FOE YO HEY TIME!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

It's so touching when Karkarat looks at the guy that took everything away from him at his highest moment and he's running around having pie


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyway, use your field in whatever way you find smart.
If you give berseker pills to gaara nothing will cut through that sand. Not that non electrically charged attacks could though.




WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Your hate only makes Vriska stronger
> 
> Vriska is my favorite character in Homestuck because shes a very amusing manipulator



She's a mind rapist. Big diffrence.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2010)

Karkat -{> John


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2010)

TV so lightning added to your harem along with Haribel?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

zenieth, Dragonball Multiverse

do it


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 19, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Nepata is so sweet, though *I dislike her typing style, and her logs usually aren't all too interesting.*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


>


If it makes you feel better I dislike Feferi's writing style more, and I used to have Nepata at number 4.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 19, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If it makes you feel better I dislike Feferi's writing style more...


Anything less than absolute, unconditional adoration is _simply not good enough_ when we're talking about Nepeta. 

To tell you the truth though, I agree with you about Feferi.  She's by far my least favourite character, probably because she's so underdeveloped at the moment.  I love the glubs and cute smilies though. 38)


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 19, 2010)

Ohhh, you guys.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Anything less than absolute, unconditional adoration is _simply not good enough_ when we're talking about Nepeta.


She used to be my 4th favorite troll


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

HOWLEY SHIET

HOMESTUCK IS BACK! 

DAT FUCKING SPADE


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

oh em fucking gee
are john and karkat kismessis now?
why is completely surprising homogay out of nowhere so damn tintillating?


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2010)

It's only real kismesissitude if John hates him back


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

I HATE HIM SO MUCH............
.......I LOVE HIM


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh dear lord






WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If it makes you feel better I dislike Feferi's writing style more, and I used to have Nepata at number 4.



Feferi definitely has the worst typing quirks.



Geg said:


> It's only real kismesissitude if John hates him back



More unrequited love and drama. Just what we need.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2010)

So what did Karkat just realize?


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

his inner homogay
and he probably realized when John was born that he had created himself
so the fault for the disaster and for making the person who caused the disaster is one person
so like if you rly hated someone and you thus also hated his whole family
in this situation all that excess family hate would compound back on the original target, John


----------



## Stroev (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright I think I get it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2010)

With the other 3 forms of Romance besides redrom, the rules of homoeroticism don't really apply. Largely because its pretty much taking emotions of friendship and allocating it to 'romance'

Now if they were redrom with the same sex, they'd be gay. Like Kanaya.

Like <> is pretty much your standard friendship. Clubs is being a mediator between two other people. And Spades is Rival/Enemy feelings.

Now you don't need to be different sex to have someone as a mortal enemy. More often than not people don't.

As such its not gay. The balls don't touch, nor with them being 'enemies' do they want them to touch.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2010)

it's seemed before that spades is the quickest ticket to hearts tho
hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

Hussie explains the trolls creating the universe



			
				Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> *So now you've revealed that the trolls' Sburb session CREATED OUR GODDAMN UNIVERSE. How long have you been waiting to spring that on us?*
> 
> Since before Homestuck started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

The ultimate reward for trolls was to be the gods of our universe idea is confirmed.

edit: Another question I thought interesting



> *So is the nature of the universe seeded by Sburb meant to serve as a Paradise for the players who create it in winning? For example, ICP becomes real, love gets less complicated, people have mothers and fathers instead of murderous hellbeasts, etc.*
> 
> That remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The ultimate reward for trolls was to be the gods of our universe idea is confirmed.


As I totally suggested that back on page 330, I demand a high five from somebody.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

I bet BlackSmoke is upset over this revelation. Not only did the trolls create our universe they are gods to us .

Edit: Doesn't this majorly boost Homestuck's powerlevel? Especially since they can do whatever they want to their universe?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

I made him feel better with Genesis Rising Humanity


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Edit: Doesn't this majorly boost Homestuck's powerlevel? Especially since they can do whatever they want to their universe?



well, it speaks highly of the tech HS has, but nothing really applicable to an OBD thread since it's just their universe that they can affect


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> well, it speaks highly of the tech HS has, but nothing really applicable to an OBD thread since it's just their universe that they can affect



But if they are in their own universe for the fight they can do whatever the fuck they want.

I can't get the image out of my head of Eridan and Sollux tossing galaxies at each other next time they get in a fight .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sollux can't beat Eridan's stylish landing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sollux can't beat Eridan's stylish landing



Especially the nonchalant way he lands. Like he knows he's being a total badass but it's just another typical day for Eridan Ampora.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm addicted to Crystamanthequins. Make Her Pay is such a great flash. I'm going to rewatch the ends of acts 1-4 again to remember how good they are and compare them to Make Her Pay.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Someone needs to replace the giant space buddha with one of the trolls. It's the perfect way to express their newfound godhood.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2010)

Karkat


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 20, 2010)

> Remember that both the kids' and the trolls' chum handles are needed to make the full set of *ACGT*



Old probably, but I REALLY, REALLY, (let me say that again) REALLY should have seen that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> TV so lightning added to your harem along with Haribel?



Those two were always together 

EDIT:



> This was actually my line of thinking in writing Rose's wizardfic. If you sift through that dense excerpt, you find it's about 12 evil kids who played a role in influencing every dark event in history. My intent was that this was her subconsciously echoing the creation story of her own universe.



_wow_

That is INCREDIBLY interesting to me. I don't know why, but it is


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh was on page 332. Pain cannot deal with webs. Do not try that sunny :narunerd


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm addicted to Crystamanthequins. Make Her Pay is such a great flash. I'm going to rewatch the ends of acts 1-4 again to remember how good they are and compare them to Make Her Pay.



They should use that vol.5 Valhalla song if they ever  the black king fight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

New Set.


----------



## Respite (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> New Set.



Bro Set  > All Sets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

Respite, you block head.

(pun on Respite block)


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

So John is Karkat's one true rival? nice sets btw.


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2010)

My avatar has all 12 trolls that makes it 12 times more awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

I love that Karkat face. It kinda reminds me of Locke.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

*random thought*
Man Karkat's hair reminds me of Goku.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

It kinda helps Karkat and Kakarot being a dyslexia + o version of each other.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Karkarot 

man that would be freaky


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Karkarot
> 
> man that would be freaky



SSJ3 Karkarot


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2010)

Wtf at the 5.2 flash. John x Karkat confirmed?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Not necessarily but Karkat does view John as his Kismesis.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> SSJ3 Karkarot



Equigeta will never catch up to him


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Equigeta will never catch up to him



Equigeta loves being strong.

IT FITS SO PERFECTLY


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Equigeta and Karkarot perform the Fusion Dance in a fit of desperation

Lord English laughs himself to death


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Equigeta will never catch up to him



His noble blood burns as he is upstaged by this filthy lowblood.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

sadly, noble blood isn't what it's all cracked up to be


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 20, 2010)

> CG: LIKE OUR HATE FOR EACH OTHER IS SO STRONG IT MUST HAVE BEEN WRITTEN IN THE STARS.
> CG: YOU KNOW, THE ONES I FUCKING MADE FOR YOU.
> EB: ha ha, i don't hate you!
> CG: HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY CLAIM TO HAVE TALKED TO ME A LOT ALREADY AND NOT HATE ME, SEE IT DOESN'T ADD UP.



 **


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2010)

This entire fucking update


----------



## Didi (Sep 20, 2010)

Hahahaahhaa, I love Karkat.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

fantastic

every single line is fantastic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)

EB: 
EB: see you soon! 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKK

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2010)

YOU ARE SUCH AN IGNORAMUS I COULD SHIT MILES OF RAGE SNAKE TO CHOKE YOU TO DEATH.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

this is seriously a great way to start off bringing back the focus to the kids


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)

This is easily one of the best updates, just for how well it brings us back to Homestuck


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

What a great log .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

EB: 
EB: see you soon!
CG: WAIT
CG: WHAT 

Fucking Troll/Kid teamup fucking confirmed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2010)

I am SO PUMPED for the Human side of this act, you guys

SO PUMPED


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

So yeah i'm guessing End of Act 5 will be the rift. And acts 6 and 7 will be the trolls and kids working together to defeat Lord English.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2010)

> CG: FUCK WHAT AM I BABBLING ABOUT.
> CG: THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS, WE JUST MET FOR FUCK'S SAKE.
> CG: AND IT'S NOT LIKE WE'RE EVER GOING TO MEET IN PERSON, SO IT'S ALL A MOOT POINT.
> CG: SO FORGET I SAID ANYTHING.
> CG: GOD, WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME.


oh man, been there


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

CG: SECOND, WHETHER SHE AND I HAVE A THING OR DON'T HAVE A THING, OR TOOK A ROMANTIC HOT AIR BALLOON RIDE SUSPENDED IN A GODDAMN FILIAL PAIL TOGETHER
CG: IT'S DEFINITELY NONE OF YOUR FUCKING EARTH BUSINESS, EGBERT HUMAN JOHN.
CG: GOT IT????????


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

that's not going to stop the fans

not one bit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2010)

did you just edit your post


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> did you just edit your post



Yeah I did. Because I found that funnier. But still. John admitting he is straight will never stop yaoi fangirls. They are too deluded.

Also John now has the second most badass cape in the story.


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK 

SPOILERS


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2010)

my favorite line is "oh god the quadrants"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh how I fucking missed John.

And lol Karkat failed so hard. Glad I'm transitioning back to John


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2010)

So the kids are going to jump the scratch in time space they created to the Trolls location?

Then they travel into the future and team up with the Midnight crew to take down Lord English from existence or something?!?!?!

then travel back to reap rewards?

D:


Blurrr


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks more like a scarf than a cape.

Calling John and newest page for set btw.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2010)

Humans gonna... human?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Since it seems that the rift allows the kids to enter the troll's universe i'm hoping that Jack Noir follows them and we get Jack Noir vs Spades Slick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2010)

Sunny, your usertitle.

"i am not a homosexual. "

Do it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 21, 2010)

This fucking update

Ok Karkat, you are officially tied with Terezi on my favorites list now. You deserve it and its been coming for awhile now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2010)

Dat Cosbyputer


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha I showed my cousin homestuck.

Her: I'll finish after dinner.
Me: No you won't.
Me: It's over 4000 pages.


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2010)

indeed
the only way to finish it is to do it now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny, your usertitle.
> 
> "i am not a homosexual. "
> 
> Do it


I totally would if it could be blue.

I'd need mod intervention to make it happen.

I fucking love my set.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2010)

Geg, get on that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

*i am not a homosexual.*


It'd need to be in the right font.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see Dave


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2010)

EB: you talk to my friends a whole bunch too.
EB: you and your alternian troll buddies help me and my earth human buddies hatch a plan! 

John really seems to have a pleasant opinion about all the trolls in general now.


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg, get on that.



Only admins can do that stuff


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2010)

Then go get one Geg .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2010)

I AM A VENGEFULL GOD! THERE ARE NO MIRACLES IN STORE FOR YOU ONLY MY HATE


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2010)

WAIT
WHAT

Exactly


----------



## gabies (Sep 21, 2010)

I want to see Gazmee talk as a god


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2010)

Gabies said:


> I want to see Gazmee talk as a god



Gamzee is way too relaxed for that man. No gods, OnLy mIrAcLeS.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Then go get one Geg .



If we gotta go up the chain of command, we gotta go up the chain of command.


----------



## gabies (Sep 21, 2010)

Didi said:


> Gamzee is way too relaxed for that man. No gods, OnLy mIrAcLeS.



then who created rainbows


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2010)

First a subforum

Then a permanent section

Then geg becomes admin

THEN NF BECOMES OURS


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2010)

Gabies said:


> then who created rainbows



MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS


----------



## gabies (Sep 21, 2010)

Gazmee is god of mIrAcLeS


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovin' my new desktop.



Fuck yeah, Strider.


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2010)

all the big thoughts Gamzee occupies himself with
I'd be surprised if any of the other trolls had a hand in creating the universe
more than likely Gamzee said
"hOlD uP mY hOmIeS, i GoT tHiS friend. lEt ThErE bE mIrAcLeS!"


----------



## Respite (Sep 21, 2010)

Didi said:


> Lovin' my new desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah, Strider.



I have the same backround but i enlarged the image and made it look like this


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2010)

you have the flashes saved to your hd?
how you do dat?


----------



## Respite (Sep 21, 2010)

shit said:


> you have the flashes saved to your hd?
> how you do dat?



On youtube they have the flashes

So i just downloaded the vids


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2010)

oh cool
thx bro (punnnnnnn)


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2010)

he could rip it off of youtube. with some extension prog.
edit: ninja'd


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

Respite said:


> I have the same backround but i enlarged the image and made it look like this


Looks like by the sharp lines you vectorized it. What program did you use for that?


----------



## Respite (Sep 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Looks like by the sharp lines you vectorized it. What program did you use for that?



Gimp 2
Its also what i use to make all my sets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

I has PS.

But I don't know how to vectorize in it


----------



## Respite (Sep 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I has PS.
> 
> But I don't know how to vectorize in it



google it
google=answer to everything


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 21, 2010)

Update!

I fucking love the transtimeline memos.  Also Nepeta was in this one so this is automatically the best update in ages


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2010)

Gamzee looks so fucking chill on that pile of horns. Now to read the memo.


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha Past Gamzee


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2010)

CAG: I'm 8usy.
CCG: WHAT THE FUCK COULD YOU BE BUSY WITH???
CAG: I'm making my own plans! I'm a pretty 8ig deal, remem8er Karkat? 



Also I love the way Eridan is looking at Terezi and Karkat.


This quote was also great:

CAG: Do you guys realize you are sharing a key8oard and taking turns to argue with each other?
CAG: That is kind of cute. :::
CTA: yeah ii hate to 2ay iit, but iit really 2ort of ii2.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 21, 2010)

CURRENT apocalypseArisen [CAA] RIGHT NOW responded to memo. 
CAA: i will n0t be participating 
CAA ceased responding to memo. 
PAST carcinoGeneticist 5 [PCG5] 3 MINUTES AGO responded to memo. 
PCG5: OH MY GOD, WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO NOW. 
PCG5: THAT'S IT GUYS, THE PLAN IS CANCELED. 
PCG5: ARADIA ISN'T GOING TO MOPE AT THESE LOSERS FOR US, THE WHOLE PLAN HINGED ON THAT.

Oh, Karkat.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2010)

CAC: :33 < *the especially impurrtant pouncellor looks really serious and thoughtful as she scoots her chair out from under the official courty looking table and begins to pace around thoughtfurry*
CAC: :33 < *she doesnt understand why
CAC: :33 < i dont understand why we are doing this!
CAC: :33 < what was the point again?
CGC: 3XC3LL3NT QU3ST1ON M1SS POUNC3LLOR 

Nepeta was also pretty good in this memo.


I guess we will get another memo where Karkat convinces Tavros and Kanaya and maybe someone else to troll the kids with him. I bet Equius will be up for the subjugation of inferiors .


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 21, 2010)

Nepeta is always purrty good, in all the chat logs.  All of them.

Even though she now has a hundred billion rumpus demerits. (  She was only standing up for Karkat!  He's a nice guy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

PAST terminallyCapricious [PTC] 420 HOURS AGO responded to memo. 

420

Since he looks stoned


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2010)

karkat continues to be a spotlight hog


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I guess we will get another memo where Karkat convinces Tavros and Kanaya and maybe someone else to troll the kids with him. I bet Equius will be up for the subjugation of inferiors .


I don't think Tavros and Kanaya really need to be convinced. Tavros probably joined in just because he thought it would be fun, and Kanaya is probably grateful for the chance to talk to Rose.

I'm guessing all the other trolls will start talking to the kids once they decide to work together on a plan or whatever


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

Purty much.

I still wonder what the rest of them were doing while that shit was going on.


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa, I just noticed Andrew edited the image. The original update showed Tavros standing there with his robot legs


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't think Tavros and Kanaya really need to be convinced. Tavros probably joined in just because he thought it would be fun, and Kanaya is probably grateful for the chance to talk to Rose.
> 
> I'm guessing all the other trolls will start talking to the kids once they decide to work together on a plan or whatever



Well I know Karkat will talk Tavros into it since he is a wuss and Kanaya will start trolling them once she sees that one of them is named TentacleTherapist. I'm guessing Vriska and Equius will join in after Tavros has his new legs. Feferi will probably join in once they start discussing the plan since she wants to help them, and i'm guessing Eridan will just agree with Karkat and start trolling them but from a later point of time we haven't seen yet.



Geg said:


> Whoa, I just noticed Andrew edited the image. The original update showed Tavros standing there with his robot legs



Because it was chronologically incorrect. Tavros doesn't have his new legs at that point in time.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2010)

wonder if Equius will take control of Tavros's legs for whatever reason at some point...
random thought


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Because it was chronologically incorrect. Tavros doesn't have his new legs at that point in time.



Yeah he does. When he talks to Kanaya he doesn't know who the kids are yet.

The only reason Andrew changed it was because he couldn't remember the timeline and didn't want to risk it being wrong so he moved him. But chronologically, Tavros does have the legs then.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol Karkat.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yeah he does. When he talks to Kanaya he doesn't know who the kids are yet.
> 
> The only reason Andrew changed it was because he couldn't remember the timeline and didn't want to risk it being wrong so he moved him. But chronologically, Tavros does have the legs then.



Oh. Okay then.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2010)

CCG: WHY ARE YOU BANNING YOURSELF TEREZI???? 
CCG: PRETTY FUCKING MENTAL IF YOU ASK ME. 
CCG: REALLY FUCKED UP OF YOFDIHFNGNJKGLJS


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

We are back to The Land of Wind and Shade. It's been forever.


----------



## gabies (Sep 22, 2010)

:flappingryoma


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 22, 2010)

I just started MSPA and Problem Sleuth is boring. What is title for the other. Like the one in your avatars and signatures


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> I *just started* MSPA and Problem Sleuth is boring. What is title for the other. Like the one in your avatars and signatures


See, thats the problem.

It starts slow and then the action rises exponentially.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 22, 2010)

I dunno, I was sold on Problem Sleuth at "YOUR KEY IS OUT OF BULLETS".

It just depends what "just started" means.  Part of what I loved about PS was how quickly it gripped me, but if you're only ten pages in or something then you haven't read enough. :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2010)

PAST terminallyCapricious [PTC] 420 HOURS AGO responded to memo. 
PTC: YeAh iM NoT FoLlOwInG ThIs mOtHeRfUcKiN PlAn uP At aLl
PTC: wHo aRe wE TrOlLiNg
CGC: G4MZ33 TH1S CONV3RS4T1ON 1S T4K1NG PL4C3 W33KS 1N TH3 FUTUR3
CGC: 1T DO3S NOT CONC3RN YOU!
PTC: oH
PTC: WeLl mOtHeR FuCk i gUeSs
CGC: DONT WORRY 4BOUT 1T >
CGC: JUST SCROLL 4ROUND 4ND LOOK FOR ON3 OF TH3 RRPT OP3N CH4T M3MOS
PTC: oKaY
PTC: HoNk )
CGC: LKSD;GDKNLN
CGC: ASDM SDFSFD9W30
CGC: DFD;
CGC: GH
CGC: EUHFHSDKLNVSDJKLSJKBSDJKF
PTC: wHoA


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2010)

Is that Dream John on the rocket board?

If so: wouldn't it be awesome if he and normal John would meet up?


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> I just started MSPA and Problem Sleuth is boring. What is title for the other. Like the one in your avatars and signatures



Homestuck, but like Sunny said they both take a while to really get started. If you think the beginning of Problem Sleuth is boring, you'll probably think the beginning of Homestuck is boring.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2010)

Didi said:


> Is that Dream John on the rocket board?
> 
> If so: wouldn't it be awesome if he and normal John would meet up?



well one of them would have to be asleep, I think


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

Didi said:


> Is that Dream John on the rocket board?
> 
> If so: wouldn't it be awesome if he and normal John would meet up?


I thought that might be but no its regular John. It only looks like DJ because of the yellow tape.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, of course.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

Working on battle strat. I just hope its good enough.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yes please yes give us that 2-month subforum.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2010)

it's taking 6 months to get this 2 month subforum 
most ridiculous subforum contest ever


----------



## Stroev (Sep 22, 2010)

John's a Pikachu!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm guessing we will transition to dream John now. Or Dave. Please let it be Dave.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

that firefly is an exile


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

also vriska should be allowed to have 9 lives


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope one of those fireflies are Serenity.

And they show how she got exiled


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> also vriska should be allowed to have 9 lives


Surely it makes more sense for Nepeta to have nine lives.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

nepeta would have ten


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

So much writing @_@ and still not done.

(I threw in some MSPA memes, you guys will enjoy reading it when its up.)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

Your strategy should revolve around stairs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

No but Vriska fans would be happy.


----------



## gabies (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> No but Vriska fans would be happy.



bluh bluh huge strategy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> PAST terminallyCapricious [PTC] 420 HOURS AGO responded to memo.
> 
> 420
> 
> Since he looks stoned



Everyone keeps laughing about the fact the number 420 was used, but I am being a massive slowpoke and not getting it.

Why is this funny?


----------



## gabies (Sep 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Everyone keeps laughing about the fact the number 420 was used, but I am being a massive slowpoke and not getting it.
> 
> Why is this funny?



marijuana                .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

420 is synonymous with Marijuana.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh.

Well I didn't know that in the slightest so it's less slowpoke more uninformed. I am okay with that.

Looking forward to seeing your battleplan, Sunny.

Also bets on that parcel piexes next to John popping open and giving him his Server Disc


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

4/20 is the day stoners celebrate pot basically.


----------



## gabies (Sep 22, 2010)

its also hitlers birthday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm being pretty brutal in how I defeat the different dudes. And going for the kill.

Whenever I do I follow it up with (FATALITY!)


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2010)

Update

Silly Vriska you can't mind control people through time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

This completely confirms that Aradia killed Vriska.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2010)

when does Vriska grow her arm back?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

Pipe said:


> when does Vriska grow her arm back?



That's Vriska's dreamself.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2010)

d'aw


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

John's mind is too simple to control.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

2 Posts.

15,000 characters.

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

(Strat posted)

Also lol, no way, Tavros is way simpler. Its not that.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

It's probably the fact that they are in two different universes. The distance is too great.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2010)

2 different universes/dimensions, 2 different times. Can't be done.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone wants to see my strat early, lemme know


----------



## gabies (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> If anyone wants to see my strat early, lemme know



i do :karkatdatass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's probably the fact that they are in two different universes. The distance is too great.


I get the feeling it will work eventually...just not yet.

Like it'll come up later on in the story. Due to the different universii yielding a time delay, etc.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Didi said:


> 2 different universes/dimensions, 2 different times. Can't be done.



OR MAYBE SHE'S JUST NOT TRYING HARD ENOUGH


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

And we are back to dream john.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuck yeah Bunnynator!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Jade has been falling for months now. I hope she will be okay :33.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah I wanna know what happens with Jade.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2010)

By the timeline on Vris's Trollian, jade's just about to enter the Medium.

John's gonna wake up, find the Cosbytop, and the Server Disc is going to pop outta one of those parcel tubes for him.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 23, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> I dunno, I was sold on Problem Sleuth at "YOUR KEY IS OUT OF BULLETS".
> 
> It just depends what "just started" means.  Part of what I loved about PS was how quickly it gripped me, but if you're only ten pages in or something then you haven't read enough. :33



I am now at the part where he is helping AD. It is boring me


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

It's gonna get a lot better than that.


----------



## Respite (Sep 23, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> I am now at the part where he is helping AD. It is boring me



gets better 
but if it gets to the point where you cant stand it

just read homestuck though you may not understand some of the gags


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2010)

I put colour to that sig picture for Darth Nihilus once, a year or two ago.


----------



## Respite (Sep 23, 2010)

new homestuck set


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet       .


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2010)

News update:



> Updatewise I might be slowing down a bit soon, because I have a lot of stuff to do. Working on putting out PS book volume 2, among other things. I give you permission to hit F5 with only one finger for a while, instead of drum rolling it with both.



Man we get one day with multiple updates and he slows down again


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Hussie really has spoiled us. We all get bent out of shape when we don't get 6 updates a days. 

Well at least we will still get some updates.


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2010)

I am totally spoiled


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish people would draw more cool art of Equius.  Instead I get EridanxEquius, GamzeexEquius, and this shit.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

What the flipping fuck


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I wish people would draw more cool art of Equius.  Instead I get EridanxEquius, GamzeexEquius, and this shit.



 

There is also an extreme amount of KarkatXEridan fanart. Damn Yaoi fangirls .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2010)

Why do yaoi fangirls always have to ruin everything?


----------



## gabies (Sep 23, 2010)

ive seen nepeta x terezi


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

The massive piles of JohnXDave crap I have to wade through just to get to good fanart makes me .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2010)

Needs moar Yuri!

But yeah, one of the stickied threads if I win is going to be a Fan Art thread so I no longer have to search through crap, you guys can post the good shit there.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> There is also an extreme amount of KarkatXEridan fanart. Damn Yaoi fangirls .





Platinum said:


> The massive piles of JohnXDave crap I have to wade through just to get to good fanart makes me .



You guys are reading the wrong threads then. I follow both fanart threads on the MSPA fora and while there is some gay, it sure as hell ain't in any great amount.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

Fucking lol. 

Also I love that movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2010)

Equius as Moist is perfect.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Sunny you need to win that subforum for us. We believe in you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2010)

Our belief will make you strong.

Also when do we get to see your Strat?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Believe in the me that believes in you Sunny.

I'm interested in seeing your strategy as well.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> This is pretty awesome.



Have you seen Eridan as Captain Ahab? Complete with great bushy beard? 

And I really need some good Aradia stock.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Have you seen Eridan as Captain Ahab? Complete with great bushy beard?
> 
> And I really need some good Aradia stock.



I haven't. Link me.


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2010)

Update. Dawwwwwwwww


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

> John: Reunite with your loving father


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT VRISKA


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> > John: Reunite with your loving father



How can I live without you....
Anyone notice the high echelon Troll like weapons on the bunny? I think I saw Eridian's fish gun.

Oh and 
PAST terminallyCapricious [PTC]_  420 _HOURS AGO responded to memo.  

lol


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2010)

HUGE















BITCH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> How can I live without you....
> Anyone notice the high echelon Troll like weapons on the bunny? I think I saw Eridian's fish gun.
> 
> Oh and
> ...


MASSIVE SLOWPOKE.JPG

Ahab's Crosshairs

It was more like...we saw it on the bunny and then were like...oh hey...Eridan has it...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Damn you Vriska.

Why you gotta be like this?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

But why did John's dreamself disappear? I don't get that.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought they just fell back asleep?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 24, 2010)

Vriska was awesome as usual. Now to manipulate this worthless human.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2010)

One thing I wonder is:

If when like Vriska, she was killed and then lives on as dream self; can she now still fly...like dream selves can...

Though this is redundant with Sollux since he can fly anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Either way she has her rocket boots even if she can't fly anymore.


----------



## gabies (Sep 24, 2010)

I loved sunnys strat 

good mix of MSPA humor and pure ass whooping for his opponent


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Sunny that strategy was pure gold.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this the final match sunny?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes.












_It's been a long road
Getting from there to here
It's been a long time
But my time is finally near

And I can feel the change in the winds right now
Nothing's in my way
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
No there not gonna hold me back

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
I've got faith
Faith of the heart~_


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2010)

BLUH BLUH HUGE BITCH

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

You got the advantage in power and in strategy. You got this in the bag.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like we made it.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2010)

Mom: Get ye flask

That reminds me have we ever issued commands to the guardians?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

No. No one tells guardians what to do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2010)

SUnny, where's the link to your strat, I wanna read it


----------



## shit (Sep 24, 2010)

this update made me sad face


----------



## Stroev (Sep 24, 2010)

Dad x Mom**


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2010)

repopulate new earth. 

_prediction_


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm guessing the bunny is going to go with Mom and Dad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha

Vriska never stood a chance


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2010)

haha, spiders are gross!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

It really was rather rude of John to never ask for their names .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2010)

not very gentlemanly of him, if I do say so myself


----------



## gabies (Sep 24, 2010)

wahahaha


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm liking how Hussie is slowly intergrating the trolls introduced during Hivebent into the kid's story.


----------



## gabies (Sep 24, 2010)

>eridan frontflips into battle with bro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, this half of the act is merging the two groups together. It's awesome.


----------



## Didi (Sep 24, 2010)

EB: so, you seem to like 8's a whole bunch, and i guess you are like, kind of spidery themed or something? 
AG: Yeah! 
EB: haha, spiders are gross! 
AG: Fuck you!!!!!!!!




Hahahaha. Nice one, John.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate Vriska.  No exceptions.  So I like John all the more now for telling her she's a gross, gross spidey butt.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2010)

haters gonna hate


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2010)

lol I bet the reason Vriska threatens to kill him in the past was for the spiders are gross comment


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 24, 2010)

It's cause she hurt Tavros.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

We need to transition to Dave so we can have Gamzee troll him. I have been waiting for so long .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

can anyone link that talk?


----------



## gabies (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA ldestandbiggestryomapossibleintheuniverse


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 24, 2010)

Every time I look at this picture, I see John as having Vriska's eyes.  Only one of them is backwards.

It's kind of terrifying.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

The Jade has landed.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2010)

It's Jaaaaaade

lol what's going on in that last pic


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

That black sleep sign does not bode well for Jade.

I wonder what she is going to dream about now that her dreamself is dead.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2010)

She probably won't. The first time she's slept in years without dreaming.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome update, though updates are almost always awesome to me when they involve Vriska


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope it won't be depressing when Jade wakes up from her sleep.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm guessing it's just going to be nightmares or something. Probably nothing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

Dreaming nothing will probably be worse.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> I don't particularly mind if you ad block MSPA.
> 
> I think 300K visitors imprinted on the tracker is probably good enough. A few extra imprints isn't exactly going to make those ad prices skyrocket.



300K visitors is pretty impressive.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2010)

We are. The 300 Thousand.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

The proud few.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 25, 2010)

Villein update all of a sudden!

Though I suppose he's the Vagabond now, isn't he.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2010)

WV


----------



## Didi (Sep 25, 2010)

Now we know how WV got the ring!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

WV looks so sad .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

Someone needs to make a bibliografical academy movie about WV's life and have the sassy teenager blackwoman that plays him win the oscars


All of them


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 25, 2010)

Didi said:


> Now we know how WV got the ring!



Its...the precioussssss.....


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2010)

So shiny...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

I would have the winning strategy known to me as soon as possible so I can scan it for fatal flaws.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2010)

Source

Jegus fuck, guys


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

Karkat's dreamself did not wake up until the game was over .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2010)

John being best friends with bluh bluh huge bitch


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

Vriska was actually really nice to John. I did not expect that but maybe being killed gave her a personality change.

But also lol @ Tavros being the Jade on the troll team.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2010)

gamzee and dave chat


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2010)

*I NOTICED YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) DIDN'T MENTION IT SO I WILL, CRUMPLE HAT IS BACK!*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

dad is ........... BRO


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2010)

you just noticed?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2010)

Dat Giclopse is fucking titantic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> dad is ........... BRO



And Bro is Dad


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

Edit: Sir Crumplehat and the Salamander tribe


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT CRUMPLE HAT!!!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2010)

also this gives a far better scale for the giclops. Dave definitely a large building buster.


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm more interested in the Secret Wizard


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2010)

Crumplehat strikes back.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2010)

Crumple Hat


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2010)

Fuck yeah Crumple Hat.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2010)

Home sweet home.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)

And there goes the computer.

He's gonna need to find that Cosbytop now.


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2010)

Why is that one imp wearing a suit?


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha, poor John


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)

Didi said:


> Why is that one imp wearing a suit?



Jaspers prototyping


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh yeah right I forgot that little kitty wore a suit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)

*That is IT.

EVERYBODY OUT.

You are DEAD SERIOUS.*​


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMPS!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 26, 2010)

party's over guys

party's over


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2010)

That made me laugh more than it should of.


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

> John: Dispatch these pests.


Oh man I bet at this point John can wipe all those imps out with one attack.



> That is IT.
> 
> EVERYBODY OUT.
> 
> You are DEAD SERIOUS.


welp


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

lol I bet if the guy who drew that did it after that update it would have been John


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)

Something Karkat hates.

Oh god does he hate John.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 26, 2010)

D'awwww, he looks so sad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2010)

I like how hes standing right where LAME KID is pointing.

After all the gray skin, its kinda weird the white ones lol.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2010)

Your key is out of bullets


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> Your key is out of bullets



ride key like mechanical bull


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2010)

John doesn't cease to be unbelievably bluh. It's good to have the kids back.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2010)

Already I miss Terezi


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

looks like it's time for John to retrieve the Cosbytop


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2010)

those imps 


oh god
want this
so bad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2010)

John has no decency. Just leaving his bucket out in the open for the whole world to see.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 26, 2010)

such indecency


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

REPORTED     **


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, now crumplehat and secret wizard can mate pek


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 26, 2010)

into the new world ballad

lol


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 27, 2010)

Trolls get all shameful over their filial pails, eh?

I think I hear the sound of a million hentai fanartists, all clamouring to make the same joke at once.


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2010)

Most of the bucket/pail jokes have already been made on the MSPA forums and /co/.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2010)

^nightmare fuel


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2010)

Geg said:


> Most of the bucket/pail jokes have already been made on the MSPA forums and /co/.



It was pretty hilarious


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol, buckets.


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2010)

God I love the salamanders


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)

Being culturally sensitive is really hard work.

Pity he didn't kill it and pick up a broomkind strife specibii.


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol, john.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2010)

brb lol'ing forever

And Sunny, John wouldn't lower himself to that level of filth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)

If I was playing that game I'd give imps whatever random items I could think of, then squish them and steal their strife specibii.

That way I have options


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2010)

reported


You shouldn't post that shit outside the bathhouse


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

TV this is a decent thread and you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2010)

You should see what Yubi posted in the CS Art thread, Zoid.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2010)

Cultural sensitivity sure is a lot of work.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> You should see what Yubi posted in the CS Art thread, Zoid.



I did


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2010)

YoU hAvE sHaMeD uS aLl


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn, you know when Gamzee says that shit is out there it's out there.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2010)

in before Nepeta gives John a piece of her mind for killing the cute kitty cat imp


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2010)

Rule 34 Bucket Porn


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2010)

Ugh

Just

UGH!

Get that shit outta here.

And Sunny, best of luck my man. We all believe in you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)

Reed eet gaiz.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2010)

This MSPA forums


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reed eet gaiz.



link plaix


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)

I linked it on this page. :kargio


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2010)

This is awesome as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, those are some horny imps


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2010)

I read the first post and skimmed it after that, but it's looking pretty good.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2010)

two update pages

EB: so, if you're sure that we are going to fail...
EB: what is the point of everything we're doing?
TT: Simple.
TT: The objective is no longer to win.
EB: um...
EB: i mean, what are we actually shooting for here?
TT: To do as much damage to the game as possible.
TT: To rip its stitches and pry answers from the seams.
TT: We will snatch purpose from the jaws of futility.
TT: Are you ready to wreak some havoc, John?
EB: i suddenly don't understand anything.

things are going to rock so hard


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 27, 2010)

I daresay shit is getting real.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like shit's........



About to get real.
*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2010)

it gets realer and realer and never stops


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Ironically the kids wrecking the game may have prompted English to intervene


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2010)

> TT: The objective is no longer to win.
> EB: um...
> EB: i mean, what are we actually shooting for here?
> *TT: To do as much damage to the game as possible.*
> ...


I fuck yeah'd at this.


They're tearing the fuck out of Lord English's coat.


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2010)

oh god rose is going insane


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2010)

> So basically, Skaia's an endless cycle of destruction and rebirth that can only be solved by breaking the rules and destroying the source of it all? That sounds ....





> Or tales of symphonia



Shit's about to get real.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't wait


----------



## zenieth (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually it's more like nocturne.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Rose does sound like she is going insane a bit. But that's natural considering she is messing with eldritch power.

But yeah i'm interested in why their session was never meant to create a universe. I'm guessing it has something to do with the trolls failing to enter their universe which made the kids universe incomplete somehow.


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2010)

When she says "The writing is on the wall. Literally" it makes me think of her MEOW stuff, meaning Bec probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh freakin wow, this is some real shit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Shit has gotten 34.6% more real because of this update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

AND NOW YOUR DOING HER

HE HE HE


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

> TT: To rip its stitches and pry answers from the seams.


 Time to stab some english coats


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man, new SBAHJ?  I just checked it last night wondering when it would update again.


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, was just reading it, he's persistent, but it looks like you're gaining an upper hand.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been listening to Mutiny the entire day and imagining what Becquerel versus Doc Scratch would look like.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome new SBaHJ is awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Only Andrew Hussie can make a comic about putting a spoon in a drawer funny.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

sunny, people forget there are computers in Naruto world. You are absolutely free to use the internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

also, kidomaru created a giant tesla cage with his webs that have the unfortunace of all conecting directly to him.

The thunder bolt weather will fry his kidomarus


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> I've been listening to Mutiny the entire day and imagining what Becquerel versus Doc Scratch would look like.



Now I'm hankering for a battle between equal reality warping omnipotents.

Set to Mutiny


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

It would probably be something weird like canceling each other out and it would boil down to a dog against a cueball head


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)

And Doc does have that pimping hand cannon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2010)

Doc Scratch has a hand cannon?

Edit: Oh you mean his gun.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)

I get the feeling Rose has been terrorising her consorts for information


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol turtles are fucking scared


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)

And Casey's far in the background


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

Huh. I though all the consorts of Rose's world were eaten.


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2010)

Turtles are not as cute as salamanders


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

Kamen rider skull.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm digging the new outfit.

She kind of looks like a gothy supervillian .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 28, 2010)

SBandHJ was awesome.

As for Rose

I told you bout dem outer Gods, I told you DAwg.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2010)

emo chicks <3


----------



## Pipe (Sep 28, 2010)

PINK TURTLES


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay I seriously want a Rose/Eridan log right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, Rose/Eridan log is essential.

I also want another Rose/Kanaya one though


----------



## zenieth (Sep 28, 2010)

TV loves his lesbians.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2010)

Rose/Kanaya has developed into its own little subplot
we'll get a bit more of it before the end I'm sure


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a theory that in every session the gods of the furthest ring manipulate the most susceptible Derse dreamer to use for their own ends like they are doing with Rose. And I think Eridan was the troll they manipulated in their session since he was the most emotionally unstable of the Derse dreamers and because of this line in his log with Kanaya.



> CA: i got clouds and they dont tell me SHIT they hide nothin but misfortune and monstrosities
> CA: fuckin pain in the ass fuckin clouds


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

I LOVE HER INVESTIGATION TECHNIQUE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

That was kind of a dick move .

But it was awesome.


----------



## geG (Sep 29, 2010)

aw shit rose what the fuck are you doing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

I just noticed but you can see a bunch of turtles getting knocked into the sky when she busts the castle .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol. Scared turtle while turtles are flying everywhere


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor turtle is sweating bullets .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

CASEY, NO DON'T FALL INTO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy shit Rose.


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2010)

this is a nice fucking ava stock


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2010)

If that's the type of shit Rose can casually pull off and she's only like the second best fighter then Dave


oh god 

Dave


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2010)

they still got a long way to go before they reach Jack's level


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2010)

Or bro's level.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

Bro is < Jack imo. I mean Bro did choose to abscond. Which he probably did with knowledge that Jack would win should the fight continue...


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2010)

He probably is (and will definitely be when jack gets his last prototyping), but he is still above the kid's level I think.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2010)

preempting gabies edits.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

zenieth said:


> preempting gabies edits.



Zenieth, stop making me laugh so loudly. It annoys the neighbors.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Hook you are section banned from the OBD? For how long?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2010)

C.Hook is back 

Been keeping up to date with Homestuck I trust?


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm banned until sometime in October, I believe.

Which sucks.



Zoidberg said:


> C.Hook is back
> 
> Been keeping up to date with Homestuck I trust?



Yes. And you don't know how much I wanted to gush on my blog about *: Make her pay*.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2010)

Why didn't you?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

zenieth said:


> preempting gabies edits.


More like:



* gABIES[GB] began trolling sunnyMang [SM] 

GB: i WAS LOOKING FOR CUBEY, 
GB: aND I COULDNT FIND HIM, 
GB: aND, uHH 
GB: i CHECKED HIS PROFILE, aLSO, 
GB: aND IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE HE'S, 
GB: iNVISIBLE, 
GB: wOW, i'M SURE THERE WAS A BETTER WAY TO SAY THAT, 
GB: aNYWAY, 
GB: tHAT'S REALLY ALL THERE IS, 
GB: tO REPORT ON THE SUBJECT, 
GB: oF ME LOSING MY BUTTBUDY, 
SM: HEY ASSHOLE, STOP ACTING LIKE A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

sunnyMang[SM] ceased trolling gABIES [GB] *


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I'm banned until sometime in October, I believe.
> 
> Which sucks.



Trust me you haven't missed much. Except a shitstorm and stupidity.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I'm banned until sometime in October, I believe.
> 
> Which sucks.
> 
> ...




I saw no gushing in your NF  blogs


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Also we have an update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2010)

Rose already knows Kanaya's name.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 29, 2010)

^ Yeah, Rose is starting to freak me out.  Methinks the assorted horrorterrors are speaking to her a little too much.

Also:

CG: I'LL EXPECT A FULL REPORT SOON. 
GA: A Report About What 
CG: LIKE 
CG: HOW HASSLED YOU GOT HER TO BE 
CG: BUT LESS STUPID SOUNDING THAN THAT. 
GA: Is There A Metric For That Concept 
CG: NO 
CG: WELL THERE COULD BE 
CG: WE CAN GAUGE YOUR RESULTS WITH THE "FLIGHTY BROADS AND THEIR SNARKY HORSESHITOMETER".

That is definitely the best name for a meter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2010)

GA: Will Your Response Involve An Athletic Maneuver Of Some Sort
CG: NO
CG: ABSOLUTELY NOT.
CG: I WILL JUST GO OVER THERE AND WEEP GENTLY IN THE HORN PILE.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Karkat continues to be awesome. What else is new.

I want to see Karkat go weep into the horn pile .


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

I witnessed the shitstorm. I actually made the pages on the wiki for it.



Zoidberg said:


> I saw no gushing in your NF  blogs



I just got on today, and : Make her pay is old news.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2010)

Karkat was pretty good this time, though not as good as usual.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Though I really find it hard to get excited whenever Kanaya is being featured in the story since I find her the least compelling troll. She kind of bores me. And i'm antsy to see all the other trolls talk to the kids.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd say Karkat's my favorite troll, although they're all entertaining.

I think Hivebent is a pretty cool guy. eh kills imps and doesnt afraid of anything...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok so I don't know this Capn Hook feller,



who is he, and why is he OBD banned?


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ok so I don't know this Capn Hook feller,



Oh, she's my kissmesis. 



Sunuvmann said:


> who is he, and why is he OBD banned?



I got banned from the OBD for flaming a yoai fanboy, mainly because he's a neo nazi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

That's stupid.

I'm guessing that yaoi fanboy neo nazi was a mod.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

You talking about captain smoker c.hook ?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2010)

Karkat x Kanaya

*<3*


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

Said attack on nazi fanboy derailed a thread into me insulting said nazi fanboy.

Hence why I was banned. 



Platinum said:


> You talking about captain smoker c.hook ?



Mein dumbass?

Yep.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Mein dumbass?
> 
> Yep.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Nazi's= White Beard Pirates




The main thing that offends me is his amazing stupidity. He obviously doesn't know shit about history if he thought the USSR would surrender if Moscow was conquered since the Russians were prepared to fight to the death and had plans of moving their capital if Moscow fell. They knew they were fighting a war for survival. And the fact that he thinks that Germany can move troops out of occupied countries and it wouldn't result in uprising from the populace that didn't want them there in the first place.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2010)

At least he wasn't like Red. Or is he?

What other idiots have appeared? I've been absent from there for a while(not that I posted much).


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Besides Hikawa and some dolts from the OP section not many.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

The OP section is kinda sad.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> The OP section is kinda sad.



Understatement of the year.

I'm sorry if we are boring you with OBD shit sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way they can move their troops out is if its like say Vicchy France where they have a puppet state suppressing the populace.

But yeah, only reason it took so long for USSR to own Germany is because they didn't have their industrial complex up and running and the purges left them without decent generals. Once those conditions were met, they raped.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

Shoot, I have trouble retrieving my Earphones from my Ninja Gaiden Sylladex.

Damn hawks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bro is < Jack imo. I mean Bro did choose to abscond. Which he probably did with knowledge that Jack would win should the fight continue...



Bro didn't Abscond, he tactically reassessed the situation


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Bro didn't Abscond, he tactically reassessed the situation



He stabbed the Beat Plateau, yet the music kept playing.

Because it respects Bro.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> The only way they can move their troops out is if its like say Vicchy France where they have a puppet state suppressing the populace.
> 
> But yeah, only reason it took so long for USSR to own Germany is because they didn't have their industrial complex up and running and the purges left them without decent generals. Once those conditions were met, they raped.



In places like Northern Italy that wanted to surrender but Germany forced them to keep fighting, moving troops from those areas would immediately cause an uprising in the populace.

And yeah Germany never had a chance of conquering Russia. First off Hitler ran the invasion at the worst possibly time and German troops were ill equipped to handle the Russian winter which is what started the USSR's counterattack. That and Hitler's arrogance which caused heavy loses of troops.

So yeah in short dumb ass neo nazi who has no concept of tactics or history.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2010)

you can't stop the music with Bro around


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanaya saw the bucket .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

Gamzee just standing there is awesome. Gamzee manages to be amazing without doing anything.


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

I laughed out loud at every single one of those


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

YoU hAvE sHaMeD uS aLl!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

She may think that Gamzee didn't see her screen. But Gamzee saw, he sees everything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

The bucket jokes never get old.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahhh heres the Homestuck thread
about to commence my epic gif post


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Ahhh heres the Homestuck thread
> about to commence my epic gif post



get the hell out, you worthless stain


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh god Raigen Effect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> get the hell out, you worthless stain


It sounds like I'm missing something.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

Breaks my heart man. I mean I know this is superquality, but still.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> get the hell out, you worthless stain



reported for rep abuse


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> It sounds like I'm missing something.



not all that much really

it's a story not worth telling


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

Is nothing sacred anymore ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2010)

this is worse than exposed buckets


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

No one trolls harder


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2010)

or smarter


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

There should be a way to clean that pic up.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

This is boring. Where's the challenge in teasing a mentally retarded alien girl?


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

pffffffffhahaha hero mode gamzee

and wait kanaya entered rose's name? wha


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy shit WE didn't put in the name...

KANAYA did. Mind = Blown.

Plus, Kanaya x Gamzee?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanaya's strictly in it for the ladies.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

I wouldn't mind making bucket business with her. Can't be weirder than Gayn and XJ9.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh, Kanaya thinks Rose is retarded.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like Hussie's heard of Doctor Who!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Looks like Hussie's heard of Doctor Who!



You find me someone who hasn't and I'll be impressed.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

B list American movies, Japanese and UK television, Earthbound, what next?


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 30, 2010)

"the stylish human and her loyal snowlusus."

_D'aww_. :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

Jegus fuck he's _churning_ the updates out tonight


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh wow, and I thought he said he was gonna do less updates.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanaya sure is interested in Rose
Oh! thats right shes a lesbian or rainbow drinker apparently



Yes I prefer this line of reasoning

snowlusus.......kanaya slowly becoming my second favorite character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

This update rate is beyond fucking ridiculous, more going up.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

I HAVE A HEAVING BONE BULGE FOR THE LARGE AMOUNT OF RECENT UPDATES.

*Kanaya enters name*

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2010)

Gamzee wins another update by appearing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

shit said:


> Gamzee wins another update by appearing



Callback to


Well, not really a callback.

call sideways?


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

It's kinda fun going over the previous troll conversations and realizing what the hell they were talking about back then.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> reported for rep abuse



negged for crying about it.


Sheesh, I thought having to read homsetuck would work as quality control, but seriously, you people


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

SasuOna posted in this thread?

Oh lawd.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2010)

Kilowog and Spy_Smasher are our mods here, so I expect  him a short lived career


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 30, 2010)

Should i stop Problem Sleuth and start Homestuck? Or finish Problem Sleuth bcuz i am going to miss awesome?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep reading.

You probably haven't reached Godhead Pickle Inspector yet. Thats when shit gets srsly fucking unreal.

Where you at btw?


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2010)

read everything in whatever order
chances are you'll end up rereading it all anyway


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2010)

Problem Sleuth has the longest final battle I've ever seen(half the story). So yeah, don't miss it.

Also, you guys are slow. I was up all night waiting for One Piece updates, so I got the sneak peeks. But then I fell asleep , turns out I only needed to last 5 more minutes before the new chapter was released.


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

Man, Hussie updated so much yesterday. I wasn't expecting him to do anything else after I went to bed but when I woke up there was like a sea of blue links waiting for me


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2010)

sasuona's second favorite troll is my favorite. Raigen cancer.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 30, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> Should i stop Problem Sleuth


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

zenieth said:


> sasuona's second favorite troll is my favorite. Raigen cancer.



Its hard 
Being a kid and growing up. 
It's hard and nobody understands.

It really must be the bucket and pail fascination 
NSFW

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

I like how this is actually their first conversation together from both perspectives. Even though Kanaya thinks she's talked to Rose before, this is her first time actually doing so.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 30, 2010)

Totally seeing Kanaya and Rose in a romance.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

All I get is that Kanaya is trolling Rose even farther in the past so if they do talk Rose would probably retain that knowledge, unless she just forgets about it cause it was so long ago.

Trolian timeline sure is confusing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I would...if I didn't ship JohnRose.

Though I did ship JohnJade before the i*c*st revelation.

I kinda liked the idea of Nanna being Future Jade and John being Future Hass and they having a double reacharound of self grandparentyness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> All I get is that Kanaya is trolling Rose even farther in the past so if they do talk Rose would probably retain that knowledge, unless she just forgets about it cause it was so long ago.
> 
> Trolian timeline sure is confusing


She's actually doing it rather at random. She went back in time because of the bucket shenanigans.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I would...if I didn't ship JohnRose.
> 
> Though I did ship JohnJade before the i*c*st revelation.
> 
> I kinda liked the idea of Nanna being Future Jade and John being Future Hass and they having a double reacharound of self grandparentyness.



Technically Hussie revealed that i*c*st is happening no matter what
Paradox Clones or Incestuous slurry no wat around it.
Aren't Rose and Dave genetic bro and sis? yeah
At least Mom and Dad aren't related in any way whatsoever


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2010)

DaveRose all days erryday


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

I was fond of EridanXFeferi until Hussie completely stomped on all hope of that ever happening.

Now CrumplehatXSecret Wizard is my OTP .


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't ship nobody.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 30, 2010)

I ship Nepeta x Karkat!  Karkat's just fooling himself with Terezi.  He'll come round eventually.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a Dave/Jade fan to be honest.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2010)

I only ship Gabies x Cubey


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

We all know the best shipping combo is C. Hook x C. Hook.

That Imperial Drone looks badass, although he is quite an indecent fellow.


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2010)

I listed my ships ITT, but I forgot them and cba to look back


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't ship nobody.



hell yeah friend


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 30, 2010)

Android 18xAradiaxEquius for OTP.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a fan of troll romance, its so hilariously weird and fucked up
Vriska x Tavros is just all conflict but I like it


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm a fan of troll romance, its so hilariously weird and fucked up
> Vriska x Tavros is just all conflict but I like it



It's more conflict just created because they simply cannot understand why the other troll works. 

I think they might end up moiralles, but I doubt they're ever going into the sexual type romance.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Update

And oh good, we're finally getting 8=8 next. Unless Andrew jumps to another focus. Again.

Those convos make more sense now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanaya's edits of her conversation are so fucking adorable

Shipping this like the fury of a thousand suns


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you copy paste the parts she edits out?

/is curious but too lazy to cross reference.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2010)

It's pretty easy to tell, she doesn't drop her trolling style of Starting Words With Capitals when she's replacing Rose/John's words


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha I was going through looking at the convo to compare it to

About halfway through I realized I was going through pages of a webcomic on multiple tabs just to keep up with the weird timeline and I burst out laughing


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> Haha I was going through looking at the convo to compare it to
> 
> About halfway through I realized I was going through pages of a webcomic on multiple tabs just to keep up with the weird timeline and I burst out laughing



Oddly enough, the same thing happened to me.

HoMeStUcK iS a MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLe.


----------



## Respite (Sep 30, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Oddly enough, the same thing happened to me.
> 
> HoMeStUcK iS a MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLe.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanaya is the best troll because she trolled you all into doing such meta shit. Hussie's avatar confirmed.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2010)

That is just great .


----------



## geG (Oct 1, 2010)

RIP Horseshitometer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2010)

Best expression.

Also Kanaya you are fantastic girl never stop


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2010)

It simply cannot take this much horseshit.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 1, 2010)

Another update!  That Hussie and his shenanigans.


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2010)

TT: Do trolls have names?

Hussie what


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Keep reading.
> 
> You probably haven't reached Godhead Pickle Inspector yet. Thats when shit gets srsly fucking unreal.
> 
> Where you at btw?



Pickle Inspector.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2010)

We will probably see how Tavros started trolling Dave next.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2010)

8 = 8 begins.

I am happy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2010)

73 :ho


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2010)

I got 67. I forgot a lot of the felt's names.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2010)

68. I remembered the felt's names


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2010)

Somebody better make that image a set for me cause damn that was amazing.


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2010)

63.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2010)

God only 48.


----------



## geG (Oct 1, 2010)

You know TV I bet the reason Andrew stopped there was because you kept bothering him to see the convo where Kanaya tells Rose her name. I blame this entirely on you


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 1, 2010)

no update awww
I kind of want to see more of Gamzee and Nepeta but thats probably unlikely.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 1, 2010)

^ If he doesn't include more Nepeta, we will _make him_ include more Nepeta. 




Taurus Versant said:


> 73 :ho


68.   I dunno how I could've forgotten Ms. Paint.  The entire website is about her.

Also, as a Dinosaur Comics reader, Andrew's  is inconceivably hilarious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> You know TV I bet the reason Andrew stopped there was because you kept bothering him to see the convo where Kanaya tells Rose her name. I blame this entirely on you



Yeah, probably 

Though this RyanQuest thing is freaking hilarious. The war those two get up to is gold.


----------



## gabies (Oct 1, 2010)

.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2010)

liked my edit gababy


----------



## shit (Oct 1, 2010)

43 
I looked at the most missed, and no one's ever got Ms Paint or the Bunny, lol


----------



## shit (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2010)

it is a priceless expression, isn't it


----------



## shit (Oct 1, 2010)

tis                         .

also


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Bbbbbbbb


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2010)

shit said:


> tis                         .
> 
> also



Dear God, Captain Ginyu has switched bodies with Rose!


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

you'd figure troll society would have a booming sunglasses industry, but no...


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

No updates all day

I am a sad geg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2010)

I came expecting an update.

All there was was a Geg.

I 'd


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

He's moving today.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

TV: watch AH from the bushes and give us status reports


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2010)

shit said:


> 43
> I looked at the most missed, and no one's ever got Ms Paint or the Bunny, lol



Lies. I got the bunny. Didn't get Ms Paint or Mushroom Farmer (who the fuck is that?) though.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

I struggled to even remember all the troll names for some reason
rly disappointed in myself


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> No updates all day
> 
> I am a sad geg



On the bright side we should at least get some today.

But seriously I don't remember the mushroom farmer as well. Who the fuck was that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

shit said:


> TV: watch AH from the bushes and give us status reports



Do I look like Ryan North to you?

Also MushMush was at the end of the exposition alley in the Lowas Walkabout.

Farming all these shrooms. Fuckin pain in the ass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

SkepticArcher continues to solo the art thread. It's no wonder she's one of the art team's best


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

oh god so sexy


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL ROSE IS CAPTAIN GINU

serious edit: uh, yeah that is some nice artwork!


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2010)

Kanaya>: get rose the fuck out of the abyss, there are only demons there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2010)

Fucking lol  @ Ryanquest

@Fanart: Dawwww @ Casey/Viceroy Salamancer


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2010)

Ugh, that contest is annoying to read. Everyone is so biased. 

But I sure hope you win Sunny, it seems to be rather even.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

Geg better have voted for you by now


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

That is good fanart.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats some nice fan art
With the lack of dat update

heres more fanart

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2010)

That's pretty much Ban Sasuona


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, please


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

^lol wind waker style kanaya.

Get that huge bitch fan art out of here! unless its some huge bitch white booty, personally I would prefer that. Actually I demand it, please!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Thats some nice fan art
> With the lack of dat update
> 
> heres more fanart
> ...


Awesome fanart


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

Bluh Vriska fans!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Your hate only brings us great joy.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Vriska is meh.



Taurus Versant said:


> SkepticArcher continues to solo the art thread. It's no wonder she's one of the art team's best



I came.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

I swear Vriska is trolling my internet connection. Keeps going out. fuckin bitch slug.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Bluh Vriska fans!


I'm a Vriska fan


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I swear Vriska is trolling my internet connection. Keeps going out. fuckin bitch slug.



That sounds more like Gamzee's work.

On OfF oN oFf On OfF


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

The troll godz have forsakenz me.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Aye actually have mai oan trollin stile.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Its interesting having my favorite character be the most controversial one for once.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Its interesting having my favorite character be the most controversial one for once.



I don't see why there's a huge controversy. 

"OH NO, A VILLAINOUS CHARACTER CRIPPLED A NICE ONE. THAT'S LIKE, EVIL!"


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2010)

Like C hook said. Vriska = meh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2010)

Can it be time for favorite characters again? :33

1) John
2) Karkat
3) Dave
4) Terezi
5) Jack Noir/Spades Slick/Jackspers Noirlecrow
6) Rose
7) Hass "The Flame" Harley
8) Vriska
9) Wayward Vagabond
10) Nepeta

(didn't include Dad or Bro because they haven't been given full characters yet)


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

because fans can be overly dramatic about such things


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

Jack Noir and Spades Slick are different characters, Sunny


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 2, 2010)

No update
Oh well, more fanart
Vriska and Terezi 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't like Vriska because she's not particularly interesting or funny but she still gets more screentime than all the other trolls


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

Candy corn horns. nom nom nom. Lucky I'm 24'd on rep. Huge bitch.
Eridian should have gotten more screen time. His love drama was the best by far!!!! FUCKIN SOLLUX WAS HIS RIVAL AND PEW PEW EYE BEAMS!!!



SsSOOO COOOL


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't like Vriska because she's not particularly interesting or funny but she still gets more screentime than all the other trolls



I'm pretty sure that she got more screentime in hivebent than Nepeta, Eridan, Gamzee, and Equius combined .

She really does hog the screentime.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2010)

Her having more screen time than Eridan and Gamzee is a damn shame.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't like Vriska because she's not particularly interesting or funny but she still gets more screentime than all the other trolls



Meh. I can understand that sentiment.

Gamzee probably has the least. Poor Gamzee hasn't been in hero mode once.

Feferi also has a notable lack of screentime.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Her having more screen time than Eridan and Gamzee is a damn shame.



Yes yes it is. We don't even know either of their titles.

And yes Gamzee does have the least screentime of any troll, I remember someone counted up appearances in Hivebent and he was last.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

well, if you think about it, Karkat, Vriska, Terezi, Aradia, and Kanaya may pay for their early screen time hogging on down the line

the story will most likely suddenly stop and center on each of the trolls in turn, and it's probably the case that Vriska and company's turns are winding down to over

I hope that's the case anyway


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Yes yes it is. We don't even know either of their titles.
> 
> And yes Gamzee does have the least screentime of any troll, I remember someone counted up appearances in Hivebent and he was last.



Do you still have the list?

I'm guessing Karkat is first, Vriska is second, and Terezi is third. Beyond that, it's a bit more fuzzy.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

shit said:


> well, if you think about it, Karkat, Vriska, Terezi, Aradia, and Kanaya may pay for their early screen time hogging on down the line
> 
> the story will most likely suddenly stop and center on each of the trolls in turn, and it's probably the case that Vriska and company's turns are winding down to over
> 
> I hope that's the case anyway



You forgot Tavros on that list. He also got an unusually large amount of screentime.

And yes, I hope that happens. Kanaya really didn't get much coverage before the recent "trolling Rose" subplot, so we can always hope.

*Solluxsolluxsolluxsollux*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Do you still have the list?
> 
> I'm guessing Karkat is first, Vriska is second, and Terezi is third. Beyond that, it's a bit more fuzzy.



No but I remember some of it. Nepeta was second last with 1 more page than Gamzee, then it was Eridan, then Feferi. Then I think it was Equius.

Actually Vriska had the most screentime in Hivebent followed by Karkat, then Tavros, then Terezi if I remember right.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a feeling that Feferi is going to play a big part in the latter half of this act. After all she is supposed to "unite the two races" which will be the kids and the trolls. Which will be the period where they start working together towards a mutual goal.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not a Feferi fan, but that's just her type style.

It's agonizing to read. The other trolls are easy, Feferi's messages are eye-rape.



Platinum said:


> No but I remember some of it. Nepeta was second last with 1 more page than Gamzee, then it was Eridan, then Feferi. Then I think it was Equius.



Surprising; I remember a lot more of Nepeta and a lot less of Feferi.

Does that count trolling conversations?



Platinum said:


> Actually Vriska had the most screentime in Hivebent followed by Karkat, then Tavros, then Terezi if I remember right.



Vriska has more screentime than Karkat? That's just wrong. I mean, Karkat's pretty much the main troll.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

First time reader:

Holy shit,  I just finished the first part of Homestruck and it's pretty damn awesome.  The art is amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Surprising; I remember a lot more of Nepeta and a lot less of Feferi.
> 
> Does that count trolling conversations?



It involved pesterlogs that they were a part of I believe.



> Vriska has more screentime than Karkat? That's just wrong. I mean, Karkat's pretty much the main troll.



Well look at how many trolls she had a connection too. She had plot lines with Aradia, Terezi, Equius, Eridan, Karkat, and Tavros.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> First time reader:
> 
> Holy shit,  I just finished the first part of Homestruck and it's pretty damn awesome.  The art is amazing.



The first part is almost universally considered the worst due to its length and inferior art. 

Have fun with that knowledge.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> The first part is almost universally considered the worst due to its length and inferior art.
> 
> Have fun with that knowledge.



Hot damn, I think I'm in for a treat then.  Gonna keep reading.  

Hopefully I'll figure out what the hell all the terminology means bit by bit.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It involved pesterlogs that they were a part of I believe.



Well, we can at least hope those numbers change.

Imagine a Gamzee-centered arc.



Platinum said:


> Well look at how many trolls she had a connection too. She had plot lines with Aradia, Terezi, Equius, Eridan, Karkat, and Tavros.



I know, but seriously, Karkat is pretty much the first troll introduced, the first one introduced in person, the one who activated Sgrub, the one who has the whole running plot with the main kid... I mean, it's kinda messed up when another character gets more screentime than him.


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Do you still have the list?
> 
> I'm guessing Karkat is first, Vriska is second, and Terezi is third. Beyond that, it's a bit more fuzzy.



I don't have the full list, but I remember Vriska and Tavros were 1 and 2. Karkat was like 4 or 5.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Hot damn, I think I'm in for a treat then.  Gonna keep reading.
> 
> Hopefully I'll figure out what the hell all the terminology means bit by bit.



A taste of what is yet to come.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Can it be time for favorite characters again? :33
> 
> 1) John
> 2) Karkat
> ...


1. Vriska
2. Dave
3. Gamzee
4. Karkat
5. Terezi
6. John
7. Tavros
8. Nepeta
9. Wayward Vagabond
10. Rose

Karkat keeps climbing. Tavros has fallen out of favor some. 



SasuOna said:


> No update
> Oh well, more fanart
> Vriska and Terezi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I will rep you again as soon as possible fellow Vriska fan.



			
				Geg said:
			
		

> I don't like Vriska because she's not particularly interesting or funny but she still gets more screentime than all the other trolls


Its the ultimate troll of Vriska



			
				zenieth said:
			
		

> Gamzee not having as much screen time as Vriska is a damn shame.


Fixed



			
				C. Hook said:
			
		

> Feferi also has a notable lack of screentime.


And we should all thank god that she does. Feferi=super meh


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't have the full list, but I remember Vriska and Tavros were 1 and 2. Karkat was like 4 or 5.



Karkat can't be that far back. Maybe counting just Hivebent, but the sheer amount of pesterlogs he has makes it hard for me to believe he's that low on the list.

And yeah, Feferi is supermeh. I like the idea (Contrast with the other trolls, optimistic, Mary Stu parody), but she just isn't particularly fun to watch. Hope that's fixed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Well, we can at least hope those numbers change.
> 
> Imagine a Gamzee-centered arc.



Gamzee arc would be the best arc.




> I know, but seriously, Karkat is pretty much the first troll introduced, the first one introduced in person, the one who activated Sgrub, the one who has the whole running plot with the main kid... I mean, it's kinda messed up when another character gets more screentime than him.



I know but Hivebent was more about introducing all the trolls than Karkat's adventures. Of course Vriska hogged all the spotlight away from the other trolls but hopefully the others will have time to shine as well.

Which is why i'm hoping Hussie transitions away from Kanaya soon and focuses on some other troll. Really all we have seen post hivebent are trolls that have already gotten loads of screentime like Karkat, Kanaya, and Vriska (). It's time for someone else to shine.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Fixed



Eridan>>>>> Vriska


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Gamzee arc would be the best arc.



Indeed.



Platinum said:


> I know but Hivebent was more about introducing all the trolls than Karkat's adventures.



Yeah, but it's just WEIRD that he has that little time in the entire comic.



Platinum said:


> Which is why i'm hoping Hussie transitions away from Kanaya soon and focuses on some other troll. Really all we have seen post hivebent are trolls that have already gotten loads of screentime like Karkat, *Kanaya,* and Vriska. It's time for someone else to shine.



I don't recall Kanaya having much screentime before hivebent. She trolled Rose, I guess, but even then I don't recall her being anywhere near the realm of Karkat or Vriska.

Once the whole Rose thing concludes, however, I hope we're done with her. 

And we need to see Nepeta try to troll Jade.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Gamzee deserves so much more screentime. I have no trouble believing he could join Vriska at the top spot in my favorite list if he got a moderate amount of screentime.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Equius trolling Jade and seeing her wall.

Go on, you know you want it to happen.

*And yes, I know her house blew up. Just make the pesterlog happen in the past*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I don't recall Kanaya having much screentime before hivebent. She trolled Rose, I guess, but even then I don't recall her being anywhere near the realm of Karkat or Vriska.
> 
> Once the whole Rose thing concludes, however, I hope we're done with her.
> 
> And we need to see Nepeta try to troll Jade.



Yeah but she was one of the four main trolls pre hivebent. She has the least screen time but she still has had more than anyone who is not Karkat, Terezi, Vriska, or Tavros.

I definitely want a Nepeta/Jade log. But most likely we will transition to Tavros next .


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

Speaking of Vriska


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Eridan>>>>> Vriska


Eridan's awesome. After Gamzee, hes the troll I would most like to have more screentime. Hes your patron troll right?

Karkats mine, and hes been steadily moving up my list...


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Goddamit. Stop appearing Vriska.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn Vriska ruining a heartwarming moment


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

MY favorite characters I NORDER OF IMPORTANCE!

1.Dace
2. Jon.
3. Rose

everyone else can suck on a *glub glub* cock.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

But still

Someone's tsundere for John


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

I like Dace. Dace is a cool guy.



Zoidberg said:


> Damn Vriska ruining a heartwarming moment



And a plot important moment. Goddamn cutaways, ruining our fun.

Also, what the hell is that thing in your sig?


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

gonna leave this here


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

i am the wind waker

it's me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

Welp, Vriska has a thing for John, it's confirmed.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

YES A TIER LIST MAKES EVERYTHING BETTER!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Eridan's awesome. After Gamzee, hes the troll I would most like to have more screentime. Hes your patron troll right?
> 
> Karkats mine, and hes been steadily moving up my list...



Yeah i'm an aquarius.

And damn it Vriska hogging the spotlight again .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 2, 2010)

Vriska



> EB: it is so sweet, i look like link, if zelda was a quest about an elf scientist.
> EB: i am the wind waker. it's me.


Best part 

JohnxVriska as a new ship


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

shit said:


> gonna leave this here



For some odd reason I want to see one with the males.

And I'm straight. Curiosity killed the Hook.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I like Dace. Dace is a cool guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DESUUUUUUUUUUUUUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

THE 'MON IN GAUZE, THE 'MON IN GAUZE

It's one of the new(and arguably the best) pokemon in 5th gen.

Oh, and Tavros has competition now.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> DESUUUUUUUUUUUUUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> 
> THE 'MON IN GAUZE, THE 'MON IN GAUZE
> 
> It's one of the new(and arguably the best) pokemon in 5th gen.



That _thing's_ a pokemon? 

Wow. It's fucking creepy. 



Zoidberg said:


> Oh, and Tavros has competition now.



Maybe he'll be able to go through the entire adventure without getting a full body cast.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

Vriska is still hung up on Tavros obviously. 

But at least we are getting a new costume for John out of this.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

Zoidberg, Tyranitar > that mummy scooby doo pokemon. Oh please. 
Even Scizor gets more style points.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2010)

Well fuck, interspecies bulge bumping everywhere.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2010)

aw daw Vriska is sweet now


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

She needs to get raped by a huge tentacle lusus. fuck vrsika.
edit: I want real character development for others not vriska omg. THIS ISNT CALLED VRISKA'S SPIDEY ADVENTURE. 


OMG COMPLAINING OVER A FREE COMIC IS SRS.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> That _thing's_ a pokemon?
> 
> Wow. It's fucking creepy.



Oh you should see the ghost lamp whose flame is fueled by the souls of the dead


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Zoidberg, Tyranitar > that mummy scooby doo pokemon. Oh please.
> Even Scizor gets more style points.



Oh you people and your gen 2 humping 

Though I have to agree Tyranitar is awesome, but Scizor is more stylish.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2010)

Ghost types can't suck. It's a law of pokemon.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Ghost types can't suck. It's a law of pokemon.



This is true.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

John: D*i*e your hair blonde.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

*Goruugu: *Giant ghost/ground robot golem thing that looks like a megazord.

Need I say anymore?



BlackSmoke said:


> Zoidberg, Tyranitar > that mummy scooby doo pokemon. Oh please.
> Even Scizor gets more style points.



BAWWW GEN 2 IS DAH BEST CUS ITS MY CHILDHOOD BAWWWW


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2010)

shit said:


> that'd be a neat way for it to happen
> but it seems more likely that they'll just end up tearing the game apart themselves to accomplish some crazy end


yeah I agree that will happen they bust out and whatever. just like i thought of it like a old school videeo game that eventually stop generating random levels.


ya know. some current like scientist types think that we might actually be like all fake or some shit, like an illusion vibrating off some string particle shit. Thats really deep and miracle like when you think about it. 

Miracles.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> *Goruugu: *Giant ghost/ground robot golem thing that looks like a megazord.
> 
> Need I say anymore?
> 
> ...



Actually Goruugu is more of a gaogaigar mech

It's a shame kirikirizan(kamen rider pokemon) has a bad movepool.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Red and Blue forever.
> Gold and Silver never.
> 
> Also, Diamond and Pearl sold more than Gold and Silver. Red and Blue sold a LOT more.



Red/Blue had psychic bias though. Lots of psychic bias. Tauros was hax in that gen though, so it balances out.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Actually Goruugu is more of a gaogaigar mech



The typing (Ghost/ground) indicates it's a golem, since the golem in myth was made of animated clay.

Another reason why red and blue>>>>gold and silver: The elite 4 weren't a bunch of pussies.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 2, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Red/Blue had psychic bias though. Lots of psychic bias. Tauros was hax in that gen though, so it balances out.



Red and Blue also had Chansey, who pretty much countered any psychic outside of Mewtwo.

The best competitive balancing is probably 4th Gen so far. 2nd Gen and 1st Gen were both very unbalanced.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Red and Blue also had Chansey, who pretty much countered any psychic outside of Mewtwo.
> 
> The best competitive balancing is probably 4th Gen so far. 2nd Gen and 1st Gen were both very unbalanced.



Well yeah there's that too.

Gen V by the way is going to turn the metagame over its head. Did you know that with a new item Dusclops becomes tougher to kill than Dusknoir, and with same item Shellgon becomes strong enough to tank STAB Stone Edges from Rhyperior?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well yeah there's that too.
> 
> Gen V by the way is going to turn the metagame over its head. Did you know that with a new item Dusclops becomes tougher to kill than Dusknoir, and with same item Shellgon becomes strong enough to tank STAB Stone Edges from Rhyperior?



Wh...What? 

Explain this item, please. What does it do, exactly?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Wh...What?
> 
> Explain this item, please. What does it do, exactly?



It boosts the stats of pokemon that aren't fully evolved by 50%.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> It boosts the stats of pokemon that aren't fully evolved by 50%.



What.

The. 

Hell.

So now, Dusknoir is near useless and Dusclops is king again?

Because I could live with that. Dusklops looks cool.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> ...



Yes, but Dusclops has a disadvantage in that it no longer has any reliable recovery except for pain split, since there won't be any spots for leftovers.

Shuckle also got a move that's like painsplit, but instead of HP you and your opponent share attack and special attack. And Tropius has a new ability that lets it recycle berries ad infinitum, which means rest is an instant full recovery move.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> And Tropius has a new ability that lets it recycle berries ad infinitum, which means rest is an instant full recovery move.



Best news of this generation. I'm a Tropius fan (Yes, they exist).

Now we just need something to buff up Magcargo (The coolest pokemon ever).


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

Well Magcargo now has an alternate ability that lets it boost its speed at the cost of defense whenever it gets hit by a physical move, if that counts for anything.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2010)

-rears three headed pokecock-

TROPIUS FAN!!!! WHAT THE BLISSEY is wong with you :< !?

i kid.

srsly i wish my gargarchomp was real in real life though.


 

Gah. Can't believe white and black outsold gold and silver. 
bah

fine.
whatever you win whatever.
just sayin in the past gold and silver was like teh best azn pokemon game ever.


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

my favorite pikachu is bulbasaur


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2010)

Teach it HM surf.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Tropius is ballin.

Seriously, he's a dinosaur with bananas on his neck and wings. What's wrong with that?



Zoidberg said:


> Well Magcargo now has an alternate ability that lets it boost its speed at the cost of defense whenever it gets hit by a physical move, if that counts for anything.



...He really should have just gotten Solid Rock.

I mean, he's one of the pokemon that deserves it the most.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

By the way, Ditto has also become haxx now. When he enters the battle, he automatically transforms into the opposing pokemon.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

It's like Gamefreak is actually trying to fix competitive balance. 



BlackSmoke said:


> fine.
> whatever you win whatever.
> just sayin in the past gold and silver was like teh best azn pokemon game ever.



I like Gold and Silver a lot.

I'm just nostalgic for red/blue.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> It's like Gamefreak is actually trying to fix competitive balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are. And it is awesome 

I'm never nostalgic for the older games, because I buy the remakes, which are like the older games but with cool new features.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> They are. And it is awesome
> 
> I'm never nostalgic for the older games, because I buy the remakes, which are like the older games but with cool new features.



Remakes don't have Missingno. or ponytas in Cinnabar Mansion.

Speaking of which... Why did they remove the ponytas from Cinnabar Mansion?  I remember level grinding on those things all day.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

Because horses on fire living in abandoned mansions does not make sense.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2010)

What's all this horseshit


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> What's all this horseshit



We're bored as hell with the lack of updates.

Which is funny, because Homestuck has such a ridiculous update rate that a "lack of updates" means only 3 pages instead of 5 or 7.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2010)

Does the Author live in Mass?
I'm confused by the update thingie he left, is he homo-erotically involved with another comic artist and so left for Canada?

O.o


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

It's.

A.

Joke.



Zoidberg said:


> Because horses on fire living in abandoned mansions does not make sense.



Yet explosive gas bags do?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> It's.
> 
> A.
> 
> ...



Well it IS a laboratory as well.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well it IS a laboratory as well.



Fire-breathing dogs/foxes?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Best news of this generation. I'm a Tropius fan (Yes, they exist).


I thought I'd never find another Tropius fan

Vriska would have a team full of Spinarak and Ariados.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I thought I'd never find another Tropius fan
> 
> Vriska would have a team full of Spinarak and Ariados.




Don't forget this little guy!


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

oh hay, I found the guy troll version of that other pic 

and fanart dump
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Just finished Act 2.  Shit is getting awesomer and awesomer.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Gamzee tier is the only tier that matters.


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

I may hate Tavros as a character, but he'd be one of the least annoying to hang out with actually


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2010)

EPIC WIN!



Zoidberg said:


> Don't forget this little guy!


Dawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Just finished Act 2.  Shit is getting awesomer and awesomer.



Act 4 is all kinds of awesome.

And Ascend is awesome. Especially when a certain character does it...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Act 4 is all kinds of awesome.
> 
> And Ascend is awesome. Especially when a certain character does it...



I'm gonna finish the rest tomorrow, something to look forward to at the least.

Epic soundtracks as well.  Does the creator do everything by himself?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Soundtrack is done by a group of musical artists.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Soundtrack is done by a group of musical artists.



Well they kick a fair amount of ass.  'Nuff said I guess.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I'm gonna finish the rest tomorrow, something to look forward to at the least.
> 
> Epic soundtracks as well.  Does the creator do everything by himself?



DO NOT SPOIL YOURSELF

REALLY, DON'T

Soundtrack and some of the art in the large videos (Such as the : Descend, which you should NOT spoil for yourself) is made by fans. Most of the art and pretty much all of the writing is done by Hussie.

Also, have you listened to Sunslammer?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0haC4QkPO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> DO NOT SPOIL YOURSELF
> 
> REALLY, DON'T
> 
> ...




I'm not spoiling myself between now and tomorrow.  I've ignored pretty much everything posted so far.

Sunslammer is very catchy.  Once I finish catching up I'm gonna take the rest of the soundtracks for a whirl.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I'm not spoiling myself between now and tomorrow.  I've ignored pretty much everything posted so far.
> 
> Sunslammer is very catchy.  Once I finish catching up I'm gonna take the rest of the soundtracks for a whirl.



Catcheyegrabber and The La2t Frontiier are personal favorites of mine. 

Oh, and we can't forget Valhalla.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

Some of them should not be listened to before seeing the corresponding flashes.

Descend, Black and How do I Live are all members of that group.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 3, 2010)

this is one of the best songs


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 3, 2010)

Pipe said:


> this is one of the best songs



OH GOD NOT THAT ONE

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NON NONON O NO  NONO  NONA AFOEAJOFAEWOFJAEJFORHGAOIGHIOAEHIOGHAIEIOGAJIHEIGIOEWGgwajwkklkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 3, 2010)

Vriska confirming once again that shes the best troll
Feels good


> EB: no, you did not tell me that you like to play troll dungeons and dragons.
> AG: Oh, yes John. I am really going to know what that stupid Earth game is, just 8ecause you put troll in front of it. Stupid.
> EB: i will find out what your name is, i am tricky and i have ways.
> AG: Pffffffff, dou8t it.
> ...


John and Vriska are cool but I want to see her troll Dave or better yet have Gamzee troll Dave.

I thought she liked boy skylarks though or maybe thats just her hate/love for Tavros coming out again.


anyway Fanart dump

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Dave would utterly destroy her if she tried to troll him.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2010)

Only Gamzee can hope to troll Dave successfully.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

It won't really be trolling.

It'd be, like if you use bro as the descriptor instead of troll.

Broing.


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

these logs don't really cater to Vriska very well
she's much more of a physical action bitch than a talky bitch
like she'll literally shoot you in the face, but she's not really out to make your feelings hurt
that's why she has so much panel space, honestly
she's actually said close to as little as the purple bloods
until this latest bit of course


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2010)

Speaking of which

I want to hear from Dave again. Fuck!


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Catcheyegrabber and The La2t Frontiier are personal favorites of mine.
> 
> Oh, and we can't forget Valhalla.


Thirteenth Hour needs more love.

As do Skaian Skirmish and The Beginning of Something Really Excellent.

and Walls Covered in Blood


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Alchemy Time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

So is he gonna make his heir outfit or something in between?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 3, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I'm not spoiling myself between now and tomorrow.  I've ignored pretty much everything posted so far.
> 
> Sunslammer is very catchy.  Once I finish catching up I'm gonna take the rest of the soundtracks for a whirl.


Wow it's like I'm in Mother 3 or Earthbound or something.



C. Hook said:


> Best news of this generation. I'm a Tropius fan (Yes, they exist).
> 
> Now we just need something to buff up Magcargo (The coolest pokemon ever).


I'm going to have to challenge you guys to a match once B/W come out then, it seems.

hory shetu


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, hating on Silver makes baby Gamzee cry


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 3, 2010)

So Problem Sleuth starts getting interesting in the boss battles part.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Problem Sleuth starts getting intresting at page 3


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

PS started getting Novel of the deacde worthy when Captain Snoop appeared.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 3, 2010)

So, this Television guy got me addicted to MSPA. 

I loved PS and I hope I like HS as much too.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't see how these chatlogs show how Vriska is "the best troll"

Most of her chatlogs with John have been pretty boring, with John providing all the humor.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Vriska is bluh bluh huge bland.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 3, 2010)

Vriskas trolllogs with John are her weakest showings, though they're still good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2010)

I cant wait for the next update. I love alchemy binges


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 3, 2010)

I dunno, I love Vriska's conversations with John.  She seems to be treating John as a replacement for Tavros, which is sort of fascinating, and the way the two interact is usually pretty funny.

There are too many Nepetas, Karkats and Terezis at the top of my favourite trolls list for her to take a spot, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

you need manipulative trolls to deal with the kids. There's the player and there's the server, and all and all, guys like nepeta and gamzee are more players than servers


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

what about server players?


----------



## Didi (Oct 3, 2010)

Gamzee is a playa.


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

1. Gamzee
2. Dave
3. Spades Slick
4. Dad
5. Diamonds Droog
6. Nepeta
7. Aimless Renegade
8. Rose
9. John
10. Jade


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 3, 2010)

shit said:


> 1. Gamzee
> 2. Dave
> 3. Spades Slick
> 4. Dad
> ...


1) Nepeta
2) Karkat
3) Terezi
4) Dave
5) Jade
6) Wayward Vagabond
7) Gamzee
8) Vriska
9) Clubs Deuce/Courtyard Droll
10) Tavros

I assume we're listing our top ten favourite characters here.  If not, I probably just posted a pretty incoherent list.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

Terezi
Doc Scratch
Terezi
Terezi
Terezi
Terezi
The Human Kids
Terezi
Terezi
Terezi


----------



## shit (Oct 3, 2010)

you totally understand what's going on, Bri


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

Komamura said:


> So, this Television guy got me addicted to MSPA.
> 
> I loved PS and I hope I like HS as much too.



He's just coming up on EOA2 at the moment I suspect.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey TV, check your CP


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

Had to get something truly amazing to get rid of all that terrible.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I've simply known how magnets work for too long


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

As have I, doesn't stop it from being amazing.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2010)

pfffffthahahaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL                      .


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 3, 2010)

Roleplay Vriska's pirate motif
lots of fun


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 3, 2010)

Ban Sasuona

Too much fun


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Just finished Act 4 of Homestuck.

All I can say is...Wow.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't taint Crocodile with her fail


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2010)

Stuck.

Homestuck.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 3, 2010)

THERE IS NO R IN HOMESTUCK


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Stuck.
> 
> Homestuck.



Duly noted and edited.  Thanks for the correction.  I will remember to spell it correctly in the future.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> Don't taint Crocodile with her fail



Crocodile is a fail pirate anyway
All I saw was Vriska role playing as the superior pirate that she is


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2010)

Vriscaca


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 4, 2010)

Why does it have a bulge down there?

Why does Sasuonna feel joy at a weird drawing of Vriska with a bulge?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

Bone Bulge


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2010)

Ugh, I need a fucking update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

seriously it's been a day and I'm going through fucking withdrawals over here

HUSSIE


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

Seriously how dare Hussie have a life that doesn't involve Homestuck, someone should chain him to his computer and force him to churn out updates constantly .


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

Hes moving right?
Not like he has access to the internet on a PC right now anyway.
Shame I want to see what cool outfits John and Vriska come up with.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

He has already moved. But obviously updates are going to be slow until he gets settled in.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2010)

HUSSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 


We are so fucking spoiled.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

We are a very spoiled fanbase .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh god who else is completely fantarding the fact Kanaya's sketching outfits for Rose.

I am a completely shipping tard for those two and I don't regret a second of it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

Also fuck me those are some hardcore feats just now.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

So Rose is levitating an entire island now.
Kananya is hopelessly hero worshipping Rose
and
The Green Sun......... Doc Stratch imminent


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh    lawd.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2010)

Or maybe just English himself


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

"He who fights monsters should see to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."


Also this Rose and Kanaya


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Where can i get elf tears in real life?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2010)

Shit just got srsly fucking meta


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

I just noticed, but with this new feat, Rose is just short of Bro in power level. All he really has on her now is speed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah she has no speed feats, but Rose could easily babyshake that meteor with her magic I'd say


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh you Colloseum guys with your fancy feats talk and stuff.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah she has no speed feats, but Rose could easily babyshake that meteor with her magic I'd say



I don't know, that meteor looked significantly bigger



Didi said:


> Oh you Colloseum guys with your fancy feats talk and stuff.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

Soooo who likes Rose's new personality?
I wonder if Jade will get a new personality as well.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

Rose has always been my favorite kid, so this update was heaven for me. 



Platinum said:


> Seriously how dare Hussie have a life that doesn't involve Homestuck, someone should chain him to his computer and force him to churn out updates constantly .



I'll get on it.



zenieth said:


> **



What. The. Hell.?



Kain Highwind said:


> Just finished Act 4 of Homestuck.
> 
> All I can say is...Wow.



Yeah, that was my first response.



Taurus Versant said:


> Also fuck me those are some hardcore feats just now.



Good enough for me to give her a wiki page.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

Rose is definitely being manipulated by the gods. Rose is going to need to talk to a Derse Dreamer who understands what Rose is going through as obviously Kanaya can't relate being a Prospit dreamer.

This only increases my hopes for a Rose/Eridan log.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

Prospit vs. Derse

Fluffy clouds vs Eldritch Abominations

Gold vs. purple

Bluh Bluh Bitch vs. Everyone else


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Good enough for me to give her a wiki page.



Method of test time perhaps?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Method of test time perhaps?



Make sure to equalize speed, to remove any loopholes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Make sure to equalize speed, to remove any loopholes.



It shall be done.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

Hussie throwing that ship tease every where.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Hussie throwing that ship tease every where.



Oh that Vriska and her tsundreness.

I have to say though, she's become a lot more likable after dying.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh that Vriska and her tsundreness.
> 
> I have to say though, she's become a lot more likable after dying.



Getting the shit beaten out of her probably helped.

It certainly made me feel happier.

Karma is a merciless bitch.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2010)

haha okay that was pretty funny


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

Expecting Vriska x John fan art in five minutes tops.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Expecting Vriska x John fan art in five minutes tops.



I would have expected it earlier.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2010)

Too much ship teasing...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Too much ship teasing...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

It's already been done.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's already been done.



Then there's not enough of it


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

TV sacrifices his sanity to find us good art. I'm rather certain he's come across far more HS porn than there needs to be.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

I wholeheartedly endorse Shale ImpxCrude Ogre


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

Vriska needs more hatred and less tsun tsun
Aradia has made her less fun after the beatdown imo


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2010)

Considering the amount there needs to be is 0%, Zenieth is absolutely correct.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Vriska needs more hatred and less tsun tsun
> Aradia has made her less fun after the beatdown imo


I agree. A mix between the new Vriska and old Vriska would be best. Character development is good, though this feels like too much of a change from the last time we saw her. Maybe I just need to get used to this new Vriska...

Also, I'm very glad to see you join the rookies tourney in the KC Sunny. This song fits perfectly with your current situation:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtybGYrZdQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2010)

But seriously, if Rose is that awesome then by now dave might have finally reached Bro level


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

All this cute Vriska............Doesn't feel right
I still believe shes somehow lying to John is someway for some ulterior motive that has nothing to do with 1 upping Terezi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA OH WOW

He's wearing the same outfit as her


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW yeah Vriska made him wear her outfit.
I thought he had her rocket shoes for minute


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope they sell the black shirt.

I like my blue one but I look better in black than light blue


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2010)

This is just getting creepy now

Like moreso than before


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh god, I just oh god.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

This new Vriska is growing on me, but it'll take time. My love of her might become stronger after going through this rough phase.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted yet (Probably has), but...





Sepulchitrude.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

That's my wallpaper on my old computer


----------



## Didi (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol, Vriska. You so tsundere.


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2010)

Vriska's leaving and being replaced with Dave

Fuck year


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 5, 2010)

AG: John what? 
EB: Anderson. 
AG: Ok. Til next time, Mr. Anderson. 
EB: (hehehehehehehehe)

I love John. 

I also love his new outfit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

There's a God and he knows the world needs more Biznasty 


edit: I just noticed she let him get the last word in.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck it's been so long.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

There'll just be so much awesome from dave. It'll be like watching the bro cycle come full circle. Hell I just noticed, he might already be on Jade's Planet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2010)

I guess. We're probably gonna flashback to just after Descend where he went through his First Gate though.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave>: Go through first gate

Dave>: Lose unreal Air again

Dave>: Be awesome


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 5, 2010)

Great Dave is back
now we can get back to the bros 

*My face*
-__-
when Vriska unconsciously reveals shes just helping John to spite Karkat and Terezi.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2010)

She's just turning John into her ideal version of Tavros is all.

Actually that's pretty fucking creepy, Vriska


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave going to come back, sitting on the decapitated head of his denizen. The head being the size of a mountain.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

> AG: John what?
> EB: Anderson.
> AG: Ok. Til next time, Mr. Anderson.
> EB: (hehehehehehehehe)


And that my friends is why John is my favorite character. Silly little shit like that.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 5, 2010)

New Vriska is cute


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 5, 2010)

New Vriska is less fun but its because shes trolling John......so yeah.
She's still all like "fuck the other trolls" a bit imo

Its a nice dynamic


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck yeah Dave.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

Reznors such a terrible judge of Naruto match-ups

In other news, John, like Karkat, is steadily moving up my favorites list. Large amount of screen time gives them an unfair advantage.

Also, that is some pretty bad spelling Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Reznors such a terrible judge of Naruto match-ups
> 
> In other news, John, like Karkat, is steadily moving up my favorites list. Large amount of screen time gives them an unfair advantage.
> 
> Also, that is some pretty bad spelling Sunny.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

You're right, I haven't. Homestuck is the only MSPA I've read so far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

You never wondered when all through it they made call backs?

Like:
Shit lets be santa
You got to flip it turnways
The selection has too many prices and values
Unreal Air

And so many other Dave jokes?


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah really how can you read Homestuck but not SBAHJ


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

I have other things to be doing. I'll get around to reading it eventually.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 5, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also, that is some pretty bad spelling Sunny.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I have other things to be doing. I'll get around to reading it eventually.



There are only 20 of them.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

update


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave is playing the stocks. Making good use of his time powers .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck yeah Dave!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave seems pretty bitter towards the trolls for some reason. I thought he would have warmed up to them by now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice update.

Gamzee-Dave convo next plox.

@Sunny: You have much to learn. Hopefully the rookies tourney straightens you up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave Convos are the best Convos

god, seeing one now is like seeing an oasis in the desert 

it's been too long


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

This convo shows why Dave talking with anyone is infinitely better than anyone talking to anyone else.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave is playing pretty smart. Stable timeloops are the way to go.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave could probably be talking to a Rock and it'd be better than any convo that doesn't have dave or tavros.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 5, 2010)

*TG: ive been laying waste to chumps nonstop
TG: its like they heard somebody over here was handing out asses and theyve known nothing but years of bitter ass famine*

my favorite lines


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Dave could probably be talking to a Rock and it'd be better than any convo that doesn't have dave or tavros.


But talking with Tavros is like talking to a rock.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 5, 2010)

that's a good point


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

TG: no shit your deal is wind not time
TG: youre on easy street what is there even to think about with wind
TG: like what angle to blow it at to fly a damn kite or how gentle its gotta be to make a picnic go swimmingly
TG: its kiddie bullshit time is serious fucking business
TG: leave it to the pros ok 

My favorite part


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

TG: and together were up to our bulges and miscellaneous bullshit alien physiology in hot sloppy shenanigans while hatching plans under our feathery asses like a bunch of cage free farm fresh motherfuckers 
TG: but im not about to get into specifics cause this is complicated enough as it is 
TG: and if i started ranting too much about the future id start sounding like one of these smug alternian shitheads and im not about to drop that retarded science on my good bro 


This was great as well


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2010)

It's Dave

He's back

In future form


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

After rereading it, this update is awesome. Nice to have my second favorite character back after so long.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> After rereading it, this update is awesome. Nice to have my *second* favorite character back after so long.



 **


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> **


His first is Nepeta, obviously.

He's clearly a man of taste.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2010)

Where is Bro?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> **


Its not like the majority of people here have Dave at number one

He will likely move into a tie with Vriska at the top spot soon enough



			
				BrianTheGoldfish said:
			
		

> His first is Nepeta, obviously.
> 
> He's clearly a man of taste.


The more I see your set, the more I like Nepeta...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

I want us to cut to LOHACSE and just see a shit load of Daves buying and selling stock with several depressed crocodiles nearby.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2010)

The crocodiles also need to be in business suits. This is vital.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave should be sitting on a huge pile of grist. All of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave!

I...I've missed you.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

I still got a dave set ready and waiting.


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2010)

To be fair Dave is my second favorite character too

But my favorite is Karkat so clearly I have better taste than someone whose favorite is Vriska


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2010)

Clearly.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow Dave is back in the story!?

DAVE 

Amazin...!

I'll catch up tmmrw. Night pplz


----------



## shit (Oct 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> To be fair Dave is my second favorite character too
> 
> But my favorite is Karkat so clearly I have better taste than someone whose favorite is Vriska



not great taste tho
satisfactory taste at best


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

I aspire to be barely satisfactory in everything I do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

No wonder you were modded.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh god I had almost forgotten how hilarious Dave convos were.

Even though he's probably my favourite character.

1. Dave
2. John
3. Karkat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

gamzee dave convo

Andrew, make it happen


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

My top three are Karkat, Dave, and John

After that it gets kind of hazy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2010)

My top 3 iirc is John, Karkat, Dave.


----------



## gabies (Oct 6, 2010)

gazmee convo with everyone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2010)

It'd be interesting to see Gamzee and John's convo. Given his hatred of clowns and Gamzee well...being one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Gamzee/future!Gamzee convo


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 6, 2010)

...It is the perfect crime.

Oh good lord Dave is a master of disguise.

Those crocodiles are flipping the !#*@ out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave with the terezi glasses :universalryoma


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave is the master of disguise.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh god those Daves look so slick.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 6, 2010)

In my mind, I can see an Ocean's Eleven reenactment playing out. It takes place in some sort of LOHAC Casino... and all eleven are Daves. Daves with different sunglasses.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 6, 2010)

Didi said:


> Oh god I had almost forgotten how hilarious Dave convos were.
> 
> Even though he's probably my favourite character.
> 
> ...





			
				Geg said:
			
		

> My top three are Karkat, Dave, and John
> 
> After that it gets kind of hazy





			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> My top 3 iirc is John, Karkat, Dave.


Same 3 characters in all 3 lists


Newest update: I liked prankster Dave the most. I'm surprised he put on that getup

You're almost there Dave, almost there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 6, 2010)

I think my favorite characters now are Dave, Dave, and Dave


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Same 3 characters in all 3 lists



Because they're the best obviously


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Because they're the best obviously


Without Gamzee, any top 3 list is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2010)

Gamzee is pretty low on my list since he's pretty much just a gag character.

But fucking lol, him wearing Terezi glasses and John's mask


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> *TG: ive been laying waste to chumps nonstop
> TG: its like they heard somebody over here was handing out asses and theyve known nothing but years of bitter ass famine*
> 
> my favorite lines





Platinum said:


> TG: no shit your deal is wind not time
> TG: youre on easy street what is there even to think about with wind
> TG: like what angle to blow it at to fly a damn kite or how gentle its gotta be to make a picnic go swimmingly
> TG: its kiddie bullshit time is serious fucking business
> ...


You have good taste


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 6, 2010)

We are refined gentlemen


----------



## Respite (Oct 6, 2010)

im defo making a dave set


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

1. Future Dave
2. Future Dave with Terezi Glasses
3. Future Dave with John Gag Glasses
4. the rest


----------



## Respite (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave set done


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 6, 2010)

he's gonna make a fucking killing


----------



## Respite (Oct 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he's gonna make a fucking killing



I Have a feeling somthings going to go wrong


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course nothing's going to go wrong

It is the perfect crime


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

They'll never see it coming, None of it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2010)

Respite is looking good.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave Strider is the economy.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

Weird time shit makes you the best economist ever.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Also looks like we have an incoming Terezi log.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Version 4.13


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

actually it's version 41.3


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Also I guess we aren't going to get updates this weekend right?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

we got to be steadfast, even though it's Dave updates.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Doubtful with the NYCC on.

EDIT: Ahahahahaha holy shit, the first six money figures.

216 314


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Doubtful with the NYCC on.
> 
> EDIT: Ahahahahaha holy shit, the first six money figures.
> 
> 216 314



Oh that Hussie


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

God, I hope they don't go vriska route with terezi when it comes to Dave.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Terezi already has Karkat. Unless she's in the business for a Kismesis :ho


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

The best convos.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Did you guys notice the Green suit Dave discreetly take the suitcase?

The Dave ruse was a...... distraction.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah I noticed it.

Dave can't even trust Dave. But wouldn't Dave know that to begin with?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

No i'm pretty sure Dave knew that Dave was going to take the suitcase and left it there intentionally.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Yeah I noticed it.
> 
> Dave can't even trust Dave. But wouldn't Dave know that to begin with?



Timey-wimery, wibbly-wobbly...stuff


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

Oceans: Weird time bullshit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave is playing Sburb the Majora's Mask way


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Yeah I noticed it.
> 
> Dave can't even trust Dave. But wouldn't Dave know that to begin with?



oh god we're going to have dave backstabbing himself all over the place


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave obviously knew what would happen since he is focused on creating stable time loops.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2010)

> TG: yeah
> TG: reminds me
> TG: i made you a comic a while ago
> GC: YOU D1D???
> ...


Fucking lol.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2010)

Terezi's comic was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2010)

It makes sense now. Terezi and Vriska are competing through John and Dave trying to make one stronger than the other.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2010)

That was fucking amazing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2010)

Dave's comic was just amazing.

The absolute best.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2010)

Also even after looping three days, Dave still doesn't compare to John :ho


----------



## gabies (Oct 7, 2010)

hahahah dat comic


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2010)

So we will get updates again on monday.

That's a pretty manageable wait.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2010)

TH3R3 1S PR3TTY MUCH NO W4Y 1'M NOT G3TT1NG OFF ON TH1S


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahahha, fucking priceless.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2010)

The best, human alternian duo

Fuck off vriska and John.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2010)

oh my god I completely lost it at TH3R3 1S PR3TTY MUCH NO W4Y 1'M NOT G3TT1NG OFF ON TH1S


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2010)

Dave is always the best at art, forever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2010)

Fucking  @ him having a life. No updates until monday


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2010)

More bucket jokes please.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2010)

Man I just don't know what to do with my time now that I don't have a reason to check MSPA every 30 minutes


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2010)

Get to work on rigging that tournament so that MSPA wins its forum.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2010)

Geg said:


> Man I just don't know what to do with my time now that I don't have a reason to check MSPA every 30 minutes



Hussie may pull a surprise update better keep checking every 30 minutes just in case .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Hussie may pull a surprise update better keep checking every 30 minutes just in case .



Oh my god you are a horrible person lanetaryryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2010)

WolfPrinceKyouga is the only person really standing in the way right now.

Reznor voted for me
PoP gave up

WPK just insists on backseat battling. He's kinda a dick.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 8, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> WolfPrinceKyouga is the only person really standing in the way right now.
> 
> Reznor voted for me
> PoP gave up
> ...


Its not much of a battle if one side is barely being argued, I'm just making it more of a competition. I'd rather you win at the moment, since the main reason for me wanting POP to win is practically gone, since Shay seems to have lost his will to run his forum games. I know Reznor isn't going to change his vote, so me rebuttaling in place of POP doesn't matter. Suu is too busy to vote, Chainer is no longer doing any voting, and Distracted is gone, so you have it won. If Azure Flame Kite votes, that would just seal the victory for you.

Plus, I'm trying to give you some experience in rebuttaling to prepare you for the rookies.

Anyways, back to the topic of Homestuck. I was thinking it would be kind of interesting to make top lists on favorite aspects of the trolls and kids(I'm not sure if its been done in this thread before). Typing quirks, rooms, weapons/powers/battle skills, design, personality, etc.

Typing quirks:

1. Equius
2. Vriska
3. Terezi
4. Nepeta

...the list gets a lot harder after that


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm used to typing as Sollux, so I kinda like his.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Its not much of a battle if one side is barely being argued, I'm just making it more of a competition. I'd rather you win at the moment, since the main reason for me wanting POP to win is practically gone, since Shay seems to have lost his will to run his forum games. I know Reznor isn't going to change his vote, so me rebuttaling in place of POP doesn't matter. Suu is too busy to vote, Chainer is no longer doing any voting, and Distracted is gone, so you have it won. If Azure Flame Kite votes, that would just seal the victory for you.
> 
> Plus, I'm trying to give you some experience in rebuttaling to prepare you for the rookies.
> 
> ...


Thanks but since I'm doing it for all these guys, its more a I don't really care the means, just the end.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2010)

Typing quirks,
Dave

rooms,
Dave

weapons/powers
Dave and Gamzee

battle skills
Dave

design
Dave and Gamzee

 personality
Fucking Dave and mOtHeRfUcKiNg Gamzee


 etc.
Nepeta


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 8, 2010)

Dave doesn't really have much of a typing quirk, just like the rest of the kids. 

You really, really like Dave.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2010)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 8, 2010)

*Typing quirks:*
MY F4NBOY1SM R3QU1R3S M3 TO S4Y N3P3T4 BUT 1 4M R4TH3R FOND OF T3R3Z1S S1MPL1C1TY
1T T4ST3S OF SUCCUL3NT BLU3B3RR13S

Nepeta's is adorable though, and if constant acrimony counts as part of Karkat's typing quirk then he's great too.

*Rooms:*
Terezi again.  It's colourful and it's a treehouse.  It is simply the best.

*Weapons/powers/battle skills:*
Gonna have to be Dave, I suppose.  He's got cool swords and time travel, which are awesome enough on their own but triply awesome when combined.

Though I must admit I do love John's WRINKLEFUCKER.

*Design:*
NEPETA.  I knew she'd be my favourite as soon as I first saw her design, and once she was properly introduced she didn't disappoint.

*personality, etc.:*
It's a serious mashup between Nepeta, Karkat, Terezi and Dave.  They're just all amazing, and each in very different ways.  I'm gonna go for Nepeta overall though, because she is of course the best.

Actually, I really like Tavros too.  He's a complete woobie and I love it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Who doesn't?


:
No one, but to the point where he is number 1 or tied for number 1 in all those categories is a bit damn.

If I was only going to do the number 1's:

*Typing quirk:* Equius

I love the bow and arrows.

*Bedroom:* Dave

Turntables and swords

*
Weapons/powers/battle skills:* Vriska

Mind control, inventions like the rocket boots, and dice that can be extremely powerful and have a variety of different attacks. Too bad we only got to see one of them in the guillotine.

*Design:* Vriska/Nepeta

Vriska be styling that outfit, has a cool, unique horn and a cool, unique eye. Nepeta is adorable with her candy corn horns and loving that green on her.

*Personality:* Vriska

I don't feel like writing many paragraphs, especially when the majority of people her dislike her.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2010)

Sunny doesn't need experience in rebutting. He can stomp all the shitty rookies after what our mspa campaign went through!

:3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 8, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Sunny doesn't need experience in rebutting. He can stomp all the shitty rookies after what our mspa campaign went through!
> 
> :3


The KC is a different ball game. Especially when it comes to whos voting and the quality of the votes. Though this discussion is better moved to the rookies tourney thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah but Sunny won't be posting in the KC cause he got into this for the prize not the competition.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I'm wrong then.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2010)

Shit as long as we get that forum. Fuck all else.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2010)

*Typing quirk:* Nepeta


*Bedroom:* Eridan. He lives in a motherfucking ship nuff said.


*Weapons/powers/battle skills*: Dave and Aradia. Time powers are always pretty awesome.


*Design:* Eridan.


*Personality:* Gamzee


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The KC is a different ball game. Especially when it comes to whos voting and the quality of the votes. Though this discussion is better moved to the rookies tourney thread.



Oh Please.
The voting system can be just as retarded. I have seen some pretty fucked up votes. <.< 

>.>

Plus, a many a time kids be on msn asking friends to vote so HAH! it doesn't mean shit. He will do even better than most of the scrubs in the Rookie tourney! No shit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 9, 2010)

> Godhead Pickle Inspector thinks you should just relax and have fun, and not worry too much about it.
> 
> But if you need a refresher on what's actually going on with all these character duplicates and time-bending shenanigans, he offers the scoop.
> 
> ...


THings are getting interesting.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Things get even way better.

Oh, Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2010)

After the first Pose As A Team, that's when it starts getting epic.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw that in the fanart thread.

Fucking fantastic.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> *Typing quirks:*
> MY F4NBOY1SM R3QU1R3S M3 TO S4Y N3P3T4 BUT 1 4M R4TH3R FOND OF T3R3Z1S S1MPL1C1TY
> 1T T4ST3S OF SUCCUL3NT BLU3B3RR13S
> 
> ...



I'm going to go with this


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2010)

*Typing Quirks:*
mOtHeRfUcKiNg Gamzee 
*Room:*
Vriska/Equius. Dat castle x2. 
I am also rather fond of Rose's house.
*Weapons & shit:*
Eridan. Ahab's Crosshairs, from his seasteed, so awesome. 
And Dave of course with his timetravel and badass swords. 
*Design:*
Eridan has a really awesome design. Dave and Bro are cool too. Oh and Dad of course. 
*Personality:*
Dave - so cool 
John - so nerdy and great prankster 
Karkat - "STOP PLAYING GAMES FOR GIRLS, ASSHOLE" and other great quotes like that, all the time


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2010)

Didi's is good cause he has two daves and 1 gamzee. Obviously a man of the highest quailty


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2010)

I have masterrace tier taste.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 10, 2010)

This feels like the longest Hiatus ever


----------



## Anasazi (Oct 10, 2010)

*Typing Quirks*:

Sollux

*Room*:

Nepeta-Shipping Wall
*
Weapons & shit*:

Eridan

*Design*:

Bro

*Personality*:

Dave, Equius, John


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 10, 2010)

Cosplaying as Vriska?
Looks pretty good


Oh Yeeeeeeees


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

love love


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasuona is a woman...


what???


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 10, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Sasuona is a woman...
> 
> 
> what???



No.......just no
Thats just someone cosplaying as Vriska at a convention.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Sasuona is a woman...
> 
> 
> what???


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Sasuona is a woman...
> 
> 
> what???



loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 10, 2010)

My brother met Hussie at the NY Comic Con today and didn't even remember who he was until I pointed out that he also drew Problem Sleuth on the fucking card he signed for him


----------



## TheOftViewer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys, guess who used Hussie to get a drawing of an inside joke?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2010)

Only one more day left until updates.

The wait is almost over.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2010)

What's with all the Daves in that place?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2010)

Stable time loops


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2010)

Needs more updates.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't expect any updates until tomorrow evening at the earliest.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2010)

Why does he torment us so?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2010)

He never updates during the afternoon after a hiatus. It's to be expected he probably gets home around noon and probably doesn't start working on new material for a while.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Stable time loops



Ah, right. Thanks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> My brother met Hussie at the NY Comic Con today and didn't even remember who he was until I pointed out that he also drew Problem Sleuth on the fucking card


oh lol


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2010)

What could possibly be a better birthday present than a MSPA update :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2010)

Believe in it and it will be good


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 11, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> Hey guys, guess who used Hussie to get a drawing of an inside joke?



WOW this is funny
Hussie sure is the cool posing with all those cosplayers

Oh and look what else he drew
Oh dem shippers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2010)

It must be kind of weird and cool at the same time seeing people cosplay as characters you created.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2010)

Andrew was super bro about it.



Andrew said:


> I thought the serenade was great. What's the big deal? It should be known there was a whole anime convention on the floor below us filled with people strutting around in fursuits all day. Dignity was not exactly a prized resource at this event. A bad vocal treatment of How Do I Live isn't hall of shame material. Most of my neighboring exhibitors came by after the event with this spooked look on their faces and said something like "Wow man, you've got GREAT fans. I've never seen something like that."
> 
> I'd link it in the news if someone wanted to put it on youtube. But only with comments turned off. I'd rather not see a bunch of jerks dinging it up with sassy remarks.
> 
> P.S. It was great to meet everyone who came by to see me! Props to everyone who dressed up. The outfits by and large were very good.


 
Much more a cool guy than the assholes from SA.

Also Sas where'd you find that sketch he did of CG and GA?


----------



## gabies (Oct 11, 2010)

fat nepeta cosplay


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2010)

SA?

Also when will we get update?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It must be kind of weird and cool at the same time seeing people cosplay as characters you created.



if I created a bunch of original characters and people cosplayed as them, I'd be like "Man, I'm fucking awesome if I made people do that"


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2010)

Andrew's twitter said:
			
		

> whoops, host finally nabbed me for bandwidth overages. apparently 5 TB monthly limit is not enough.................. #:\


Uh-oh

I don't know what that means


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2010)

He's surprisingly tall.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ban SasuOna.



 **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2010)

SA is SomethingAwful and a good portion of them are total assholes.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also Sas where'd you find that sketch he did of CG and GA?



I found it on one of the threads here
Rez

Theres also a thread on 4chan where their posting all the happenings with Hussie and the cosplayers on /co/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2010)

So Gamzee created Insane Clown Posse and Insane Clown Posse is a fan of Gamzee and Gamzee is a fan of them?


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2010)

Gamzee is a fan of troll ICP
totally different


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2010)

Hussie shoots hoops?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2010)

Update + Futurama reference


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2010)

garbage planet?????


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

Land of Stink and Excretion


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2010)

So the death of the universe smells like sour apple.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2010)

blind terezi without glasses


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

If it was a sour apple it shouldn't have been all happy like that


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2010)

Screw you sunny, sour apples are delicious.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

I love sour apples


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

That was a pun you losers.



> sour
> [souuhr, sou-er] Show IPA adjective, -er, -est, noun, verb
> –adjective
> 1.
> ...


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2010)

I got it


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the update
Terezi likes the cool kids but can't take the sour apple.......


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice Futurama reference.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, my set is so cash.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah looks dope. RED ROOVER RED ROVER SEND ATLANTIC RIGHT OVER.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

Also the sour apple was a reference to the Apples to Apples game.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

Gamzee's face is fucking priceless .

Equius is going to need a lot of fresh towels.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 12, 2010)

Lord English busts planets and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2010)

Gamzee Terezi and Kanaya. Good update is good.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Gamzee Terezi and *Equius*. Good update is good.



Edited for truthiness .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2010)

I am pretty sure Prospit could be passed as small moon at best, but without a doubt I bet English would oneshot all the Lands. If he hasn't already.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2010)

Equius don't got a damn chainsaw


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2010)

Equius uses his bare hands as chainsaws.

Also just realised that since Tavros was asleep during that, he was actually awake on Prospit when LE paid the place a visit.

Kid can't catch a break.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

He could have been dead already


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2010)

Knowing Tavros he probably screwed up and died before Lord English killed his dream self.

Or he died in dream Karkat's arms .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2010)

Dream Karkat died without ever waking up


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2010)

He's troll John, failure is a prerequisite.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2010)

@Zenieth: :kargio


Taurus Versant said:


> Dream Karkat died without ever waking up


Don't you read it Taurus? They'd said that he didn't wake up until after they finished the game. This event has long been explained. Just not the whole detail of a demon blowing the shit out of the place.

Stop being so Cubey you two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2010)

> Prospit is gone now, and he never even had the chance to wake up.



Maybe you should avoid casting the cubey stone before you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats an assumption from Terezi's perspective of getting hit in the face with sour apple.



> EB: jade is not answering!
> EB: are you sure she's ok?
> AG: She's asleep!
> AG: She sure seems to sleep a lot. She sort of reminds me of my goo8er teamm8.
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

You'd take Vriska's word over Terezi's?

good luck with that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

I take Present Vriska's word over Past Terezi, yes.

Because of temporal differences, Vriska of course has more knowledge of events.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Terezi's not asleep, she can't tell if his dream self is awake or not. It's entirely possible that Karkat woke up before prospit was destroyed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

So he wakes up in time to be killed rather than sleeping through death. Lovely.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty much.

I'm still going with my theory of Tavros died weeping in dream Karkat's arms. It's canon until Hussie says otherwise.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Welp, Feferi's dead guys. Game over.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

So why do the Derse and Prospit shit exist in the future in the Earth's SBURB session?

O_o

I thought Lord English existed, wtf.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Feferi's not dead. She's just sleeping .

Also Equius warned him about stairs!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So why do the Derse and Prospit shit exist in the future in the Earth's SBURB session?
> 
> O_o
> 
> I thought Lord English existed, wtf.



Because the kid's medium isn't the troll's medium, it's a different derse and prospit.

Duh.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuck I thought this shit was all interconnected.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Feferi will obviously wake up. But probably not for a while. This means she is probably going to be the last troll to talk with the kids.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

That's why Spades Slick and Jackspers Noirlecrow are two different characters even though they're the same character


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 13, 2010)

New York Comic Con...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

The Rift might merge their two sessions but right now they are separate.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> The trolls created the universe.
> 
> The universe created Dave.
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

}                            : [


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> **



Fucker, I just came here to post that


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Feferi will obviously wake up. But probably not for a while. This means she is probably going to be the last troll to talk with the kids.



just in time to be a typical mary sue and save everyone at the end ^__^


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Fucker, I just came here to post that



You have to be quicker on the draw next time TV .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

shit said:


> just in time to be a typical mary sue and save everyone at the end ^__^



Probably.

Also I bet Dream Eridan died like a real man in a dramatic fashion. Like all great military heroes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't get the Feferi dislike I mean she's not really had much time at all on screen, give the poor kid a break.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

There is nothing really wrong with Feferi. She is just kind of there.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to pick on Feferi
also it was her lusus that made the black king so hard
also she's a tree hugger
there's at least a couple things about each troll to pick on them for


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm guessing some of the hate for Feferi comes from her dumping Eridan. Though that's hardly a reason to hate her.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:
			
		

> Two examples off the top of my head are when you put the eye scar on the Queen during the Intermission, which promptly caused us all to flip our shit when we didn't get the Jack/Slick connection yet


Wait, what was this about?


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

nah
Eridan not being able to hold onto Feferi is a reason to pick on him
but not the other way around


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> Wait, what was this about?





The eye of the Queen, when we didn't even know it was a queen, didn't originally have the scar cause Andrew forgot about it.

During the intermission, when we were still trying to wrap our heads around the Jack/Slick relation (remember this wasn't explicitly explained till the recap), just after Snowman took out Spades' eye, Andrew went back and edited that image to put the scar in.

We all kind of flipped our shit with Spades = The King and time travel theories.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

shit said:


> nah
> Eridan not being able to hold onto Feferi is a reason to pick on him
> but not the other way around



That's not really how I view it but to each their own.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The eye of the Queen, when we didn't even know it was a queen, didn't originally have the scar cause Andrew forgot about it.
> 
> During the intermission, when we were still trying to wrap our heads around the Jack/Slick relation (remember this wasn't explicitly explained till the recap), just after Snowman took out Spades' eye, Andrew went back and edited that image to put the scar in.
> 
> We all kind of flipped our shit with Spades = The King and time travel theories.


Oh, lol

Man I kinda feel like I missed out on a lot. I've actually followed Homestuck since the beginning (I first found MSPA a few months before Problem Sleuth ended) but I was never really into it for whatever reason. Like I only checked the site every few days and wasn't really involved with the fandom or discussing it with anyone. That's probably why after a while it got really hard for me to follow so I lost interest even more.

Then back in June I read through the two long recaps and it was like my eyes were opened. Suddenly I understood everything and I loved all of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

BlastYoBoots said:


> WAIT JUST A MOTHER-FLIPPING MINUTE.
> 
> Look at the BAF.
> 
> ...


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The eye of the Queen, when we didn't even know it was a queen, didn't originally have the scar cause Andrew forgot about it.
> 
> During the intermission, when we were still trying to wrap our heads around the Jack/Slick relation (remember this wasn't explicitly explained till the recap), just after Snowman took out Spades' eye, Andrew went back and edited that image to put the scar in.
> 
> We all kind of flipped our shit with Spades = The King and time travel theories.


oh man, glad I got to this part late  that would've really confused me


Platinum said:


> That's not really how I view it but to each their own.



yeah, it can be viewed in whichever way
but it's a whole lot easier to pick on a guy losing a girlfriend than a girl losing a boyfriend


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



ahi;odfohiasgqoirgqrgioabfoigaifgs;oifgqweorgbiqwr;ogbrbh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

@theory and the mspa fans who believe it: THIS IS STUPID.gif


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunny are you anti-fun? It's okay, we don't discriminate. Out loud.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny are you anti-fun?



lately, YES


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The Rift might merge their two sessions but right now they are separate.



Okay. to be blunt. I'm a black man and black scifi fan. but really none of this stuff makes sense anymore.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Okay. to be blunt. I'm a black man and black scifi fan. but really none of this stuff makes sense anymore.



How? The individual session for each game concept is EASY


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like crack theories 

But @BS: 



The way to summarize that stuff is the .

The trolls, before playing Sgrub, when they were on Alternia, Alternia and all the surrounding planets WERE NOT IN OUR UNIVERSE

They were in *UNIVERSE ONE*

We are in *UNIVERSE TWO*

The way Sburb/Sgrub works is to create a new universe by sacrificing a planet of sapient creatures of which the survivors shape and 'rule' that new universe.

The Troll Sgrub session and Human session are in different sub universes. They have the same basic set up but of course the players who join that game are different.

However due to some unrevealed fuckup, the trolls couldn't obtain their prize of being gods of the universe.

So to summarize:
Alternia - Universe 1
Earth - Universe 2
Sgrub - Sub Universe 1
Sburb - Sub Universe 2

Got it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Also new memo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

> FGC: WOW 1T TOOK YOU THR33 HOURS TO F1GUR3 TH4T OUT?
> FGC: WH4T TH3 H3LL H4V3 YOU B33N DO1NG
> FAT: mOSTLY,
> FAT: gETTING USED TO THESE LEGS,
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunny isn't that what I knew all along? Ugh when I try to make sense of the "sub universes" it makes no sense. Doesn't even make sense how the kids exist if Lord English exists frankly.

For all we know Lord English is one of the previous beings from previous sessions who helped created Alternia. For what is a demon but fallen divinity...he is a "god" per say.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH



Yeeeeeeees
This was indeed a funny update
with those stairs and Tavros falling down them for 3 hours.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol stairs.


----------



## gabies (Oct 13, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

so much mindfuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a whole lot of boondollars.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job Sunny! He just won us the mspa subforum thingy. Wooot. Its not up yet though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Quick, come up with names for it!

If your suggestions suck, I'll just go with *The MSPA Subforum - Shit Just Got Real!*


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> So he wakes up in time to be killed rather than sleeping through death. Lovely.



Karkat passed out on the floor when he saw Tavros' legs being chainsawed off. So he woke up as he died from the Scratch


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

*The MSPA subforum- Midnight Mayhem

-Game of Life
-More problems More Sleuthing 
-CandyCorn Heaven
-Motherfuckin Miracles
-Sweet Win!
-Welcome to Alternia
-Black Spades
-We are your Gods  
-Welcome to the Sburb

>.>

<.<

yeah these probably suck....iono whatever....
personally i like the "We are your gods"........Since a lot of us love the Trolls. 

Shit just got real is fine go with that!

 I must rep sunny some more he did a greaaaaat fuckin job.
*


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

good job, sun
shit got real is a great name
if you'd like more suggestions, I'll try, but
*forumstuck*
is all I can think of right now :/


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

The world is a better place.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

shit said:


> good job, sun
> shit got real is a great name
> if you'd like more suggestions, I'll try, but
> *forumstuck*
> is all I can think of right now :/



Sasukestuck ...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2010)

why am I not a mod 


Why isn't the entire zodiac 


Anyway, Reps reps hurray


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

The MSPA Subforum - Make her a member of the Midnight Crew


----------



## Pipe (Oct 13, 2010)

a new age is coming


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2010)

My reaction to hearing the news of a MSPA subforum:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> why am I not a mod
> 
> 
> Why isn't the entire zodiac
> ...


Well the way it usually works is mod and comod. Since Geg is already a mod, figured he could be made one as well as a freebie.

I made BS the comod since we both fought for it in the tourney.

So the way I'm thinking to set it up:

*Stickies:*
This current thread. It will be moved there and be the Convo + New Update discussion thread (a 'warning thar be spoilers itt' will be added)
The Fanart Dump Thread
NEW TO MSPA intro sticky


*Other threads:*
Hey, I'm catching up with MSPA and I want to discuss (spoiler tags required)
BS and I were thinking of organizing a KC/Davy Back style MSPA battle tourney so like tier threads, etc.
OBD style versus threads
Whatever you want.

Claim the threads you want to make 

@TV: Pretty good, what about R41NBOW RUMPUS P4RTYTOWN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm totally making a Projects of Andrew Hussie thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh also a MSPA music discussion thread is needed. With a pimping thread in the OTP.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2010)

I demand a court thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Extreme LARPing?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

totally making a 

strictly biznasty and deliriously ironic music thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

:legendaryryoma

Oh Maplehoof


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Maplehoof died?


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

This is very exciting! I am very excited! *<l]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Maplehoof Memorial Subforum


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> why am I not a mod
> 
> 
> Why isn't the entire zodiac
> ...


hahaha, this would have been pretty epic. 


Pssst, Jaspers memorial subforum


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Zodiac mods


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha I love this


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2010)

OH FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

SUNNY YOU ARE OUR HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2010)

Pet memorial subforum.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2010)

The shrine of forbidden contraband. *rib-bit*


----------



## Stroev (Oct 13, 2010)

Subforum where?!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice job winning the subforum Sunny.

And good update was good.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

Bro has a lisp?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

No. Sollux is the one with the lisp.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

rly? since when?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

It mentions it on his introduction page



> Your trolltag is twinArmageddons and you tend two 2peak wiith a biit of a lii2p.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

MSPA Subforum


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

well damn
weird thing for them to pull out all of a sudden
he could've just as easily typed that out loud rather than say it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Karkat made fun of his lisp as well in a memo not too long back. 

It's been around for a while.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2010)

How the hell is Jack Noir a threat when you have people like Lord English around (though it would have been nice to see the troll Jack take the 12xRing/Scepter)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Because they were never supposed to fight Lord English in the first place.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2010)

shit said:


> Bro has a lisp?



That's not Bro either, that's Dave.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Because they were never supposed to fight Lord English in the first place.



Pretty sure English is target our universe after dealing with the trolls.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2010)

geg: I know, which would make Bro the one who found him when he crashed on earth, which is why i was wondering


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Pretty sure English is target our universe after dealing with the trolls.



The scratch was never supposed to happen in a normal game.

Jack is still going to be harder to defeat than the black king or queen would of been for the kids since he is now an ace.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2010)

Well that's pretty dumb, considering the Trolls' Black Queen/King is probably stronger than the Kids' Jack Noir by themselves. I see where you're going but it doesn't make sense to have the final villain be several notches below other characters.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Jack might even get another powerup for all we know.

Especially if the Troll's and the Kid's sessions are merged by the scratch.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2010)

Word


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

Jack's probably getting First Guardian powers from a Bec Prototyping.

And that's fucked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2010)

Cubey said:


> *How the hell is Jack Noir a threat when you have people like Lord English around* (though it would have been nice to see the troll Jack take the 12xRing/Scepter)


Fluthlu

Oh and hey, Cubey is back, just in time too.


Taurus Versant said:


> Jack's probably getting First Guardian powers from a Bec Prototyping.
> 
> And that's fucked.


Oh jesus christ, I really fucking hope John isn't that stupid.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2010)

If Bec decides he's prototyping himself, no one's gonna stop that

And you gotta admit, I can see Jack going wild with those power and causing the Scratch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh jesus christ, I really fucking hope John isn't that stupid.



You never know with John


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2010)

Furry Bec-Hass hybrid sprite...


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I doubt John would even be able to pick up Bec with the game's cursor.

If Bec does end up being prototyped, it'll be because he did it himself.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 14, 2010)

Sollux is a mutherfuckin pimp
Don't mind me Eridan
I'm just chillin with your girl, no big deal


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh God

Radiation put out a new album

here

It's not what you were expecting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2010)

What...the...fuck


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

oh my god I could not stop laughing

just how HIGH do you have to BE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2010)

I can never unhear


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

Man

Out of all the crazy stuff that's happened since I really started following Homestuck, this is the thing that finally made me join the forums. I just can't put into words how that album makes me feel


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

What the fuck...

Also Bro


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 14, 2010)

Babby Dave 
Terezi going troll awwww at his dead horse
Bro giving him the glasses
Dat Update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor poor Maplehoof


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like Terezi is Dave's God.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2010)

SbaHj mobius reach around


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2010)

> The little coolkid is making a mess of *his lovely new horseleather bib*. It is about as adorable as it gets.


OH GAWD 


But lol @ Baby Dave getting speed feats.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2010)

Baby dave is already supersonic


----------



## Didi (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol Baby Dave.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2010)

Baby Dave is badass


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

BABYTOSS**


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2010)

Pfft, Dave proven to obviously be hypersonic. Baby Dave is naturally supersonic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2010)

He has a heart shirt!

So John for Spades, Dave for Hearts, Rose for Diamonds, Jade for Clubs


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2010)

I like how Dad was allready punching the shit out of arc agents like it wasn't no thang


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

Baby Dave is the best.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2010)

He sure is cute lol....


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

ldestryoma


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2010)

Reminds me of Problem Sleuth


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

The most important thing we learned here was that sollux smells like apples and berries.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm paired with the fish girl?

Okay then.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

You also have a lisp .


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't we all.

what troll were you again


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

Eridan.

You stole my woman .

But I bet I kicked your ass in that battle .


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, the emotional _hipster_. Okay Shinji Ikari, go back to crying that you lost your crush and to your rival.

ldestryoma


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

Shut up Mr. Appleberry Blast.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2010)

Eridan>You


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2010)

You've been drinking too much of that TrollICP stuff. Settle down.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2010)

Totally moving from Kanaya to dave


cause he's the coolest


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do people call Eridan a hipster?
It better not be because of his cool scarf

Also Shit was cash with Sollux messing with Baby Dave(how can you hate a baby?)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing update was amazing.

Also now we know why they thought Dave was a girl at first


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

Good update.

Dave continues to own as always.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Why do people call Eridan a hipster?
> It better not be because of his cool scarf



The definition of what a hipster is differs between people. Thus it gets used as a broad term to describe someone.


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy shit.

Seems like Dave based SBaHJ's style on Terezi's drawing of him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I think

At this point he probably had the SBaHJ drawn on his wall in his dreams and all. And she might have gotten it from that. And applied it to drawing him. Which he got as inspiration.

For a double SBaHJ reacharound.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2010)

For a second I was hoping it was gonna be the original comic that Hussie based SBAHJ on


----------



## Stroev (Oct 15, 2010)

That conversation was...

beautiful.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2010)

Shaggy 2 Dope
I think I appreciate this comic more than anyone else ITT


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2010)

Terezi and Dave convos are spectacular on a level that no other conversation could ever hope to manage, outside of the fabled Dave/Gamzee convo.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2010)

Gamzee/Equius is still my favorite


----------



## Anasazi (Oct 15, 2010)

Best update in a good while.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2010)

shit said:


> Shaggy 2 Dope
> I think I appreciate this comic more than anyone else ITT


/googled

Oh. Another ICP reference. Lol silliness.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2010)

Hussie answered more Formspring btw


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2010)

post some good shit man.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunny where's our subforum?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2010)

I talked to Reznor as he was going out the door today on Facebook. I told him that I'd decided with the forum and where that is.

So whenever he gets around to it. >_>


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2010)

Welp, that explains that then.

Lol Crocs are hungry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2010)

This is probably before he got the whole go make moneys command.


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2010)

when a cool kid cries, a troll gets its horns


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2010)

Well duh. Terezi specifically says the crocs try to eat Dave when he first goes through the First Gate, and that he's crying.

Timeline matches up.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool kids don't cry .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Well duh. Terezi specifically says the crocs try to eat Dave when he first goes through the First Gate, and that he's crying.
> 
> Timeline matches up.


Which convo was that? I don't remember.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> *This probably doesn't really matter, but fan curiosity is getting the best of me. What were Gamzee's and Eridan's in-game titles and what was the second part of Kanaya's land name? And in Kanaya's case, was there any reason for withholding it?*
> 
> I don't know. At this point I'm probably just withholding those details to bug people.



HUSSIE!!!!!


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2010)

It's funny cause he's crying due to the onions.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Which convo was that? I don't remember.





GC: F1RST YOU GO THROUGH TH3 G4T3
GC: 4ND WH3N YOU GO THROUGH YOU W1LL GO TO 4NOTHER PL4C3 1N YOUR W1LD CH3RRY L4V4 L4ND
GC: 4ND YOU W1LL QU1CKLY M33T SOM3 FR13NDLY CROCOD1L3S
GC: TH3Y W1LL TRY TO 34T YOU
GC: BUT TH4T 1S JUST TH31R W4Y OF B31NG FR13NDLY!
GC: YOU SHOULDNT B3 SC4R3D
TG: why would i be scared
GC: D4V3 PL34S3
GC: YOU 4R3 CRY1NG L1K3 4 L1TTL3 BOY
GC: 1TS 1S H4PP3N1NG R1GHT H3R3 1N FRONT OF MY NOS3
GC: YOUR T34RS T4ST3 D3L1C1OUS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, I ctrl f'd Cry and found it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2010)

>8Y

SBaHJ smile


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2010)

Shit the rest of this comic could be dave x terezi convos and it would continuously be awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2010)

TG: ok im gonna change out of this wet suit
TG: and into a dry shut your fucking mouth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave continues to shine


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2010)

Like a star in the bleak night sky. All the stars


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave approaching Cool Guy levels


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave is already at Cool Guy level.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave is far beyond cool guy level.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave has been growing on me these last few pesterlogs with Terezi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2010)

Thumbs up Dave would make a great avy.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2010)

*TG: i smell like* *
TG: a coal miners asshole*


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2010)

somebody make me a set with the two daves.

That'll be the best set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2010)

It should be a set for someone with an XL avy, the hero mode dimensions work better for that.

The SBaHJ'd Terezi drawing of Dave would make a good regular sized avy.


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2010)

I was already going to do it


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2010)

hell just give me a sig of that shit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2010)

My Dave set is the best :33


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hussie where's my update ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 17, 2010)

We need more Dave :33


----------



## zenieth (Oct 17, 2010)

Dave is good for the soul.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2010)

Dave Soup for the Soul


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2010)

Fourteen out of ten doctors recommend it

The extra four were doctors who saw the effects of Dave and went back in time to make sure we did in fact know of it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2010)

Ugh, still no update. :kargio


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2010)

Andrew said he was busy yesterday and got nothing Homestuck-related done

Then he said he'll probably still be busy today too


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2010)

How dare him .


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2010)

mfw no update still


----------



## Stroev (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool Guy thumbs up made me yell out loud. 

Big fucking grin the size of Dave's sword right there.


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2010)

Hussie confirmed for Rock Lee fan?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally an update!


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 18, 2010)

Best update ever


I laughed from a good place at this image


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2010)

this is incredibly silly


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giant crocodile shadow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

Didn't notice


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Giant crocodile shadow



I was distracted by all the coolkid dancing to notice


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

I like how Geg's taken over keeping up with the MSPA forum.

Also Hussie livestreamed today.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2010)

giant crocodile shadow with a clock


Hurray  for more Peter Pan references


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

OH YEAH
FUCK YES
BEST UPDATE EVER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

And now a Dave/Karkat convo :33


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

Look at those dance moves. Those moves are nasty.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 18, 2010)

Man fuck the rest of Homestuck. Dave and Terezi are literally the best characters.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave and Terezi probably play off each other the best out of any other duo.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 18, 2010)

I just thought of something

What if Terezi didn't make John meet a Denizen for Justice, but because she knew he'd die and that would create Dave Sprite?


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

Weird plot/time shit


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't really think so. I'm pretty sure that was just Terezi screwing up.


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2010)

oh god dave/karkat convo

oh god

fuck yes



Taurus Versant said:


> I like how Geg's taken over keeping up with the MSPA forum.
> 
> Also Hussie livestreamed today.


It's fun :33

also what did he livestream?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave/Karkat should be awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 18, 2010)

I can see it now

CG: HEY ASSHOLE!
TG: wow
TG: i can tell youre about to be the douchiest douche to ever douche
TG: and i thought john had the market cornered on douche


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2010)

Karkat is probably going to ask him about Jade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

Hehe

Hook reference.


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Man fuck the rest of Homestuck. Dave and Terezi are literally the best characters.





Platinum said:


> Dave and Terezi probably play off each other the best out of any other duo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

Forum is up


----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2010)

good work sunny


----------



## gabies (Oct 18, 2010)

man havent posted here in a while

so glad to see the new section being made


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

these updates have astounded me with their graceful interpretive dances


----------



## Es (Oct 18, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Forum is up


Forgive me for my intrusion if it is unwanted, but I must say this is glorious


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2010)

Aww so we're not gonna have a new thread for each update?


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

that would be some amazin biznasty of threads....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm here guys let the party begin


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

TV is the life of the party


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

Sunny, you forgot to mention the Extras in the "New to MSPA" thread

The Extras are _essential_

Also after Uni today I'll put up the Projects of Andrew Hussie thread


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Aw sweet I have nasty motha fuckin mod powa.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 18, 2010)

AW SHIT IT'S ON


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

Man me and Sunny started this shit and I didn't get no mod powers 

Kidding, it's cool


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man me and Sunny started this shit and I didn't get no mod powers



Abigail, Quelsatron, and myself then spread the word to the OBD

and it was grand


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a mod of this section now and I had nothing to do with this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

Also where's the Homestuck Music thread?


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

TV you should have entered the contest with us and ensured your place in the fuckin conspiracy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2010)

Man I didn't know it was running till you guys were already in it.

We'll jack the next contest.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

I already explained the rational 

Its usually mod and comod. Two mods.

BS and I were in the contest so of course I made him the co-mod.

Geg just got in since derp, he's a mod already, might as well let him mod it as well. Not like he's modding much else.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Masterminds conspiring.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> I'm a mod of this section now and I had nothing to do with this



you would be an adequate mod


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also where's the Homestuck Music thread?



I made that just now, BTW


----------



## zenieth (Oct 18, 2010)

Shit I leave and I miss making the music thread. I'm disappointed in the lack of an awesome title for it, CD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

I was lazy

I usually save awesome titles for Convo Threads


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

FUCK YES SUBFORUM


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

YES THAT DESCRIBES PERFECTLY WHAT WE ALL SHOULD BE FEELING RIGHT NOW


EVERYONE REP SUNNY AND BLACKSMOKE FOR WINNING US THIS FORUM AS WELL


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2010)

Hate to be a downer, but I'm 24'd


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

=0 =0 =0 =0 =0


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I owe TV credit as well....if it wasn't for his scary spaced out Gamzee set I probably would never have asked Sunny about mspa....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

Didi said:


> YES THAT DESCRIBES PERFECTLY WHAT WE ALL SHOULD BE FEELING RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> EVERYONE REP SUNNY AND BLACKSMOKE FOR WINNING US THIS FORUM AS WELL



Because I totally didn't edit his post to say that.


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2010)

You did what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2010)

(Mod powers joke)


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think a big thing about just how incredible some of the mspa moments can be is context. Stand alone, it can be confusing as all hell, but in context it blows minds hard and repeatedly. It's like some kind of mind fellatio or some shit.
> 
> My advice to new readers is to read  first, which is the first completed adventure and significantly better than Jailbreak or Bard Quest, both of which were more experimental.
> 
> Check out the FAN-REQUESTED GAME COMMANDS in the  only after reading PS, then go with . You can't go wrong, this shit is excellent.



Follow this.

I followed TV's path and now I'm addicted. Thanks, brah.


----------



## gabies (Oct 18, 2010)

who else is a mod here


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 18, 2010)

Planning on getting HS set.

Ideas?


----------



## gabies (Oct 19, 2010)

DAVE             .


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 19, 2010)

Dave. 

It's either him or a troll.

OR MOTHERFUCKING CLUBS DEUCE.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 19, 2010)

Equius


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2010)

Dave & Terezi set would be nasty.


----------



## geG (Oct 19, 2010)

HOW DO    I


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2010)

I lol'd so fucking hard at that fucking song again 

Also mod powers are useful when making combos when you have morons like Hicumwad around.


----------



## geG (Oct 19, 2010)

The flash aside, now I'm really curious to find out what the hell Karkat's up to.

Also, another blurry hero mode Gamzee


----------



## Pipe (Oct 19, 2010)

Vriska is now in love with Nicolas Cage


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 19, 2010)

How can you not be in love with Nicolas Cage?

His amazingly shit acting is so entertaining to see.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 19, 2010)

Vriska was overcome by awesomeness of Nick Cage
She went full 8fold red rom for him from a video

Also new subforum is cool


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2010)

Hahahaha dear god that update

that fucking update


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2010)

HOW DO I LIVE WITHOUT YOU?


----------



## Didi (Oct 19, 2010)

DAT FUCKING UPDATE 



Also, can't wait to see Karkat convos.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2010)

Just took a massive dump in the fanart thread


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2010)

That update was beautiful.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2010)

Btw, I love that she took the same pose of thinking about Nick Cage that Jade had of thinking of her Fauna.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 19, 2010)

oh dear god

that was just so


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2010)

That ship just turned into a rocket and blasted off to the fucking moon.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2010)

VriskaXNicholas Cage is my new OTP.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2010)

We better get some Karkat or Gamzee though. I'm tired as fuck of Vriska.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2010)

You just got some Gamzee. We need some Eridan damn it.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Screw that. Needs more Equius. Gamzee was in the update! Where's my man-muffin Equius?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2010)

I get the feeling John'll have Diamond and Clubs moments with 2 other trolls lol.

I bet diamonds - Gamzee
and Clubs - Tavros?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of Gamzee, his non sprite appearances continue to be blurry


----------



## geG (Oct 19, 2010)

I liked someone mentioning a Gamzee flash where the whole thing is blurry and impossible to tell what's going on


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha Yes

Better than the first time lanetryoma


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> VriskaXNicholas Cage is my new OTP.



I'd be willing to jump on that ship as well


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 20, 2010)

Vriska is slowly becoming my favorite troll.

But she's no Equius.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

Equius is the troll Nic Cage though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

DYING OF FUCKING LAUGHTER


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 20, 2010)

KARKAT AND JOHN

SITTING IN A TREE

K I S S I N G


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

I am not sure what the Kismesis equivalent of kissing is but I'm sure it involves pointy objects


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am not sure what the Kismesis equivalent of kissing is but I'm sure it involves pointy objects



Too bad Jack Noir isn't a Kismesis to them. He's probably pretty good at it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I broke a few ribs from laughing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

This update DEMOLISHED Dave vs Tavros

Nothing that has ever existed before can possible hope to compare to this


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Oct 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This update DEMOLISHED Dave vs Tavros
> 
> Nothing that has ever existed before can possible hope to compare to this



Jade vs Equius.

It's gonna happen. Is your body ready?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I said nothing that's existed before

That gives leeway for Future!Hussie to blow our minds further

Though I'm not sure if my body can take it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2010)

Karkat is jealous .

And John sounds so innocent in this memo. Here's to hoping for more human/troll memos in the future.


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2010)

YES YES YES

SO FUCKING GREAT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Too bad Jack Noir isn't a Kismesis to them. He's probably pretty good at it.



He was in a Kismesis relationship with the Queen.

See how that turned out


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2010)

Terezi better invite the kids to Rainbow Rumpus Partytown.


----------



## shit (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if troll dudes will be hitting on the human girls and Kanaya will pitch a fit about it


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 20, 2010)

oh god what the fuck this update


wow


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2010)

Dave said he was handing the trolls their asses, he did not lie.

still one of the best lines

CEB: haha, dave you're hitting on terezi? really?? 
CTG: no 
CTG: but whatever he thinks im doing im not going to stop 
CTG: the guys jealous obviously he thinks his girlfriend has a thing for me and you know what hes probably right 
CTG: but what else is new just another lady from outer space mackin on me whatever chance she gets 
?CG: OH, HA HA! IF SMUG WAS A MOTORCYCLE, IT JUST JUMPED OVER A FUCKING CANYON. 
?CG: THE CROWD GOES WILD WITH DISMAY, AND THEN COMMITS MASS SUICIDE. 

oh and this

CTG: i dunno 
CTG: do you like her 
CEB: well, like i said, i thought she was pretty cool... 
CEB: kinda bossy! but also pretty friendly. 
CTG: yeah ok 
CTG: but i mean 
CTG: anything more than that 
CTG: like 
CTG: if earth wasnt destroyed and she werent in some other universe on a planet full of unspeakable frothing dipshits 
CTG: and she was on earth visiting your town or something 
CTG: would you want to ask her to go see one of your dumbass movies 
CTG: like the new maconnohey jam where he smirks and like all but deliberately draws the audiences ire like a goddamn magnetron


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2010)

That was the best thing ever

It's still hard for me to process what I just read


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2010)

shit said:


> I wonder if troll dudes will be hitting on the human girls and Kanaya will pitch a fit about it



I don't really see which troll guys would try to pursue one of the girls romantically.

Sollux and Equius already have girlfriends and Karkat obviously has red rom feelings for Terezi. And Gamzee and Tavros really don't seem to have any romantic interests in anyone though I guess it would be funny if Gamzee fell in love with one of them. The only one that might possibly pursue one of the girls would be Eridan and even that doesn't really seem all that likely though it is possible.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2010)

What the fuck

did i just read


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 20, 2010)

oh my god

my absolute favorite memo now

utterly fucking mindblowing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What the fuck
> 
> did i just read



Pure awesomeness in word form.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2010)

Giving MSPA a subforum was the right choice for everyone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2010)

I like being able to title edit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2010)

> CTG: thx for the shipping grid bro imma drop everything and go have a baby with jade right now
> CTG: no peeking k


Best line of the lot.

TV and Geg, has there been any fanart of that? 

Also dear J3gus I hope it'll stick to John getting Jade into the game for a while Andrew you ADD fuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2010)

This is all so far



so far

EDIT:

CEB: i'm not sure what to think about this.
CEB: dave, what do you think i should do?
CTG: i dunno
CTG: do you like her
CEB: well, like i said, i thought she was pretty cool...
CEB: kinda bossy! but also pretty friendly.
CTG: yeah ok
CTG: but i mean
CTG: anything more than that
CTG: like
CTG: if earth wasnt destroyed and she werent in some other universe on a planet full of unspeakable frothing dipshits
CTG: and she was on earth visiting your town or something
CTG: would you want to ask her to go see one of your dumbass movies
CTG: like the new maconnohey jam where he smirks and like all but deliberately draws the audiences ire like a goddamn magnetron
CEB: mcconaughey!!!!!!!!
CEB: um, wow, i don't know.
CEB: i mean, yeah, sure it would be fun to do something like that with her, i think.
CEB: but...
CEB: beyond that, it's a little confusing!
CEB: i don't think i have ever actually liked a girl before in that way, so i am not really sure what i am supposed to feel or do...
?CG: HOLY FUCK WHAT AM I EVEN READING HERE?????
CTG: doesnt concern you dude 

I cannot get over how god damn bro this is. It's beautiful.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2010)

I posted the first half of that, it is so bro, the best bro.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2010)

Dat update 

I'm pretty sure Karkat's just bitter John rejected his hatefriendship


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2010)

I want your love and I want your revenge. You and me can write a hate-romance.

Owaaaooooohhhhhh


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2010)

**
*

CTG: oh god stop talking about my  lips thats the second time* *
CTG: ok youre clearly gay and youve  probably got some issues about it dude* *
CTG: john just a heads up in the  future i think youre gonna spurn one of his awkward advances*


----------



## Anasazi (Oct 20, 2010)

?CG: EGBERT JUST EARNED A FEW BRAIN POINTS!
?CG: HE HAS REACHED A NEW RUNG ON HIS ECHELADDER, "EASILY OUTFOXED BY SIMPLE UTENSILS" 

This got me.


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2010)

I feel ashamed that I didn't get what that was referencing until someone mentioned spoons


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> ?CG: EGBERT JUST EARNED A FEW BRAIN POINTS!
> ?CG: HE HAS REACHED A NEW RUNG ON HIS ECHELADDER, "EASILY OUTFOXED BY SIMPLE UTENSILS"
> 
> This got me.



That was the best line in the log.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2010)

...Spoons...?

Huh?

What's it referencing?


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

^SBAHJ

Also



> Might be a couple days before I can get more pages up. I offer neither excuse nor explanation!


HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2010)

Hussie is the drug dealer and we be the crack whores.


----------



## gabies (Oct 21, 2010)

slowly catching up

god damn 

hussie steps his game up every week


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn it not another hiatus .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 21, 2010)

Just another convention.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished reading "And It Don't Stop"

Best rap battle tournament w/ mecha I've ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2010)

Hope we get some updates around Sunday.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just another convention.



The convention isn't until November though


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2010)

Time for wild speculation then. 

A flash? Another Memo? Hussie actually has a social life? Who knows .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2010)

My bet is a flash of getting Jade into her session.

Like EoA3


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm thinking if it is a flash it will be a troll watching Jade growing up. Like the Karkat/John one.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2010)

flash of Dave and Jade having a baby, with blurred out gamzeee

but no peeking k.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww shit guys

I have it from a reliable source that Andrew's reason for taking an update break was leaked on another forum. I won't say much because I'm guessing he doesn't want everyone to know based on his news post saying he'd offer no explanation

But it's gonna be big.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> flash of Dave and Jade having a baby, with blurred out gamzeee
> 
> but no peeking k.



k.

**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2010)

DAMMIT GEG, DON'T BE AN INSUFFERABLY CAGEY PRICK AND EXPLAIN


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 21, 2010)

Geg = Insufferable prick ?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

HERO MODE GAMZEE


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2010)

oh wow Geg, thanks for nothing


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

I provided hype, that's something


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2010)

Something worth a kick in the balls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2010)

Geg I'll have you demodded from this forum if you don't PM me it or post it.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 21, 2010)

THAT EMOTE


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally caught up with Homestuck.

It feels good and bad at the same time.

Is it true that Andrew is good updating his comic?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 22, 2010)

just about everyday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2010)

Cept for now when it sounds like he's making another flash so it'll be...who knows?

Edit: Lol. 8k get.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2010)

Good work Sunny

Also Geg I best be learning about your sources, I need to be jacked the fuck into all the information going on out there.

Go on MSN and add me so I can add you to the MSPA MSN group

EDIT: Nevermind, I've collected information myself.

Now it's an even trade, you reveal your knowledge and I mine.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

I want to know that information, now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh I bet you do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2010)

Taurus send me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Geg we will get your information one way or another.

I don't want it to have to come down to torture but it just might .


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

lol i know the info and you don't

maybe....


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2010)

FFS post it already.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

The people have a right to know .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll tell everyone what I know if Geg does.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's just wait patiently for the update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2010)

Hahahahaha, no antsy pants update dance going on here?

You'll learn.

Anyway it's not the waiting or the lack of details that got me, it's Geg finding out more than me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

I bet Geg is just bluffing. He has no information and is just trying to seem better than us .


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

He better be bluffing. I'm dying for updates.

Man, catching up makes me miss the time when I had hundreds of pages ready to read.


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hahahahaha, no antsy pants update dance going on here?
> 
> You'll learn.
> 
> Anyway it's not the waiting or the lack of details that got me, it's Geg finding out more than me



How do you know I know more than you


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

See Geg is bluffing .


----------



## gabies (Oct 22, 2010)

ALL CAUUUUGHT UPPP


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

CTG: i dunno man doesnt sound like you really got our interests in mind here 
 CTG: you just sound kinda bitter 
 CTG: did one of the human ladies reject you 
 ?CG: OF COURSE NOT. 
 CTG: how did it go did you stand in a quadrant like you were playing four square 
 CTG: holding a bucket full of flowers or slime or whatever and jade was like no thanks bro 
 CTG: is that how it went down 
 ?CG: YES, YOU FIGURED IT OUT! YOU  ARE A SAVANT OF XENOBIOLOGY DAVE AND I SALUTE YOU WITH ONE OF MY MANY  INTERGALACTIC SPACE TENDRILS 
 ?CG: (THAT'S FAKE, I MADE THAT UP TO FUCK WITH YOU) 
 CTG: or maybe it was a guy who rejected you 
 ?CG: FUCK OFF. 
 CTG: haha wow bingo 
 CTG: see how i look right now thats a poker face might want to take some notes 
 ?CG: I SEE NOTHING BUT A COWARD  BEHIND DARK EYEWEAR CLEARLY DESIGNED FOR WOMEN AND A PAIR OF IMPUDENT  LIPS PURSED SO TIGHT IT'LL SOUND LIKE AIR SQUEALING OUT OF A BALLOON  WHEN I PUNCH YOU IN THE GUT. 
 CTG: oh god stop talking about my lips thats the second time 
 CTG: ok youre clearly gay and youve probably got some issues about it dude 
 CTG: john just a heads up in the future i think youre gonna spurn one of his awkward advances 
 CEB: uh oh!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Just catching up mein square?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

Caught up to the current page a long time ago, just decided to start reading it


----------



## gabies (Oct 22, 2010)

?CG: STRIDER FUCK OFF
?CG: AND BY FUCK OFF I MEAN FUCK OFF RIGHT BACK HERE AND LISTEN, YOU INSUFFERABLE PRICK.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

CEB: rose and jade? 
CEB: so, uh... 
CEB: you want us to like, date them? 
?CG: WOULD IT REALLY FUCKING KILL YOU TO CONSIDER IT?????? 
?CG: I MEAN GOD. WHAT DO YOU EVEN THINK YOU'RE DOING HERE IN THIS GAME? 
?CG: YOU'RE CREATING YOUR OWN UNIVERSE TO GO LIVE IN. 
?CG: AND JUST HOW DO YOU THINK YOUR SPECIES IS SUPPOSED TO REPOPULATE ITSELF??????????? IDIOTS. 
CTG: dude 
CTG: no 
CTG: just 
CTG: stop 
?CG: OH OK, SO THE ALIEN HERE IS THE ONLY ONE CONCERNED WITH THE PROPAGATION OF YOUR SPECIES. 
?CG: THAT MAKES A LOT OF FUCKING SENSE. WHY DON'T YOU WISE THE FUCK UP, COOLDOUCHE? 
CEB: i think he is right, i think we are all a little young to be thinking about that! 
?CG: WELL NO SHIT, NOW YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY. 
?CG: BUT WHAT ABOUT LATER? THINK ABOUT THE BIG PICTURE. 
?CG: HOW DID HUMANITY GET AS FAR AS IT GOT BEING SO DUMB? 
CEB: um, also, 
CEB: we are kinda all related! sort of. through shared ghost slime genes. right? 
CEB: so, uh... 
?CG: OH RIGHT, THE BIZARRE HUMAN ANATHEMA OF i*c*st, I FORGOT. 
CTG: oh my fucking god 
CTG: please let this conversation not be taking place 
?CG: OK WELL LET'S SAY THAT'S HYPOTHETICALLY A PROBLEM, EVEN THOUGH I'M RACKING MY BRAIN TO UNDERSTAND WHY IT WOULD BE. 
?CG: I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO DRAW YOU A DIAGRAM, BECAUSE YOU ARE JUST THAT STUPID. 
?CG: HERE 
?CG:  
CTG: ok youre by far the worst artist out of any of us 
CTG: and thats saying something 
?CG: SHUT UP I DREW IT FAST


----------



## shit (Oct 22, 2010)

oh man, I hope that memo isn't there for everyone to see
poor Karkat invited a double team on his own ass
how embarrassing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that is a board Karkat made just to talk with Dave and John.

He probably hasn't invited any other troll into Fruity Rumpus Asshole Factory.


----------



## shit (Oct 22, 2010)

Sollux could hack into it, I'm sure
I hope he does 
I wanna see Sollux and Karkat vs Dave and John in a flame battle


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Sollux would be more likely to just laugh at Karkat then to help him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Oct 22, 2010)

i want a karkat,terezi, dave combo


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

That was beautiful Nihilus.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2010)

HONK          !


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Though Eridan would never become friends with lowblood trash like Tavros .

Imagine the scandal.


----------



## shit (Oct 22, 2010)

Nihilus, where'd that come from??? 


Platinum said:


> Sollux would be more likely to just laugh at Karkat then to help him.



no way
Sollux hates Dave
Dave would make fun of Sollux's emoness, and it'd be fucking on


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Sollux would enjoy pissing off Karkles more than pissing off Dave.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Pissing off Karkat isn't a challenge.

But it's way funnier.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2010)

Geggoyle said:


> How do you know I know more than you



Your source  Hand it over


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

shit said:


> Nihilus, where'd that come from???
> 
> 
> no way
> ...



One of the many results of roaming through Deviantart looking for Troll fanart


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Sharing is caring Geg .


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2010)

>Cling to yourself, creating a paradox


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2010)

Image Manip thread is hilarious


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2010)

got it from the baby dave thread.....pretty gud stuff


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, guess I should join the MSPA forums.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2010)

Your sig.


It says MS Paint Adentures.


----------



## gabies (Oct 23, 2010)

I love Adentures


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 23, 2010)

Didi said:


> Your sig.
> 
> 
> It says MS Paint Adentures.



Yes, it does.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Gabies said:


> I love Adentures



who doesn't love adentures


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 23, 2010)

I've got a question.

Is this subforum permanent?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2010)

God dammit I see a post and am like "Oh hey the update! "

Dammit Sage 

Andrew posted in his twitter that he'll update this weekend

and no the subforum ain't permanent, more's the pity


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2010)

We have 2 months.

But with 2 weeks to go, I'll make a request for a Webcomics Subforum in the Comics forum


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2010)

It's gonna stay for 2 months.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2010)

Two months...

jesus christ, I'm just imagining all the insane shit that's going to go on in MSPA during that time

If we don't increase our readers numbers in a big way I'll be mighty disappointed


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2010)

dark wing duck


----------



## Shika (Oct 23, 2010)

I need a update.

I want to see more dave awesomeness.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2010)

New update will probably be Jade entering rather than a Dave section


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah, we need to know what the fuck is up with Jade


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2010)

In before Lord English themed Flash


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm hoping for an EoA3esque flash.


Also I have a joke for you guys.

Why did Grandma Egbert go to the dentist?

*Spoiler*: __ 



For Adentures


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm hoping for an EoA3esque flash.
> 
> 
> Also I have a joke for you guys.
> ...



ahahahaha

never gonna let that one go, are we


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 23, 2010)

Two months is a lot of time for Andrew to do lots of awesome shit. We would have lots of activity.

I'm hoping for the Flash to be about Jade. It's taken too long for her to get to Sburb.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Two months should be plenty of time


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2010)

Enough time for people to learn about quality.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

If we can have a shitty otaku section, why can't we have an awesome MSPA subsection?


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> If we can have a shitty otaku section, why can't we have an awesome MSPA subsection?



Quoted for motherfucking truth.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

hey Plat, do you like my post in your Eridan thread?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> If we can have a shitty otaku section, why can't we have an awesome MSPA subsection?



let's make a petition, like what some users did with the pokemon subforum


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Iron Kobe is not amused


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Pipe said:


> let's make a petition, like what some users did with the pokemon subforum



Look at the Gundam subsection and how barren it is.

We can easily get 4 times as many post per day as that one.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

TV why aren't you answering me on MSN ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Look at the Gundam subsection and how barren it is.
> 
> We can easily get 4 times as many post per day as that one.



MSPA brings in the goods and the posts


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> MSPA brings in the goods and the posts



Yes.

This thread by itself usually gets 3 or 4 pages a day at least when we are getting updates.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

MSPA is a fucking miracle


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Andrew Hussie. How does he work?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

who knows man


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2010)

Hussie is an enigma.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

the best enigma


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, got distracted with something.

No I haven't learned anything new


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

You are my source man TV.

You are supposed to dig up sweet info for me .

Damn it Geg tell me what you know.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Damnit, I was told this was updated daily.

Yeah, I know that Andrew is indeed human and is working on a big update.

However, fuck him. I need my MSPA fix.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Kidnap and chain Hussie to his computer. Problem solved.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure the chains aren't necessary he's putting out as much work as he can right now


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am pretty sure the chains aren't necessary he's putting out as much work as he can right now



Not true. He wastes time doing pointless tasks like sleeping and eating.

We can get it 33% faster if we cut out the sleeping .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

We will work Hussie to the bone until he is a broken down husk. Then he will be sent off to the Glue Factory.

By that time we will already have Hussiebot 1.0 anyway.


Edit:



			
				Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> oh yeah i guess i'll update over the weekend or something



From his twitter. Expect an update tomorrow.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> By that time we will already have Hussiebot 1.0 anyway.



Whoa, I didn't know our technology was that advanced


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)

Everytime someone makes a post here I eagerly check MSPA first.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2010)

posting so people check mspa first


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, where's my update? 

Also, making people go to MSPA.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Whoa, I didn't know our technology was that advanced



Jews are hiding this technology from the world. They have invested a huge amount of jew gold into Hussiebot to control the global webcomic market.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

I have developed a higher appreciation for the jews now.


----------



## gabies (Oct 24, 2010)

juden               :hitlerpek


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Even Hitler would have left the jews alive if he knew that meant more Homestuck updates.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Update!

Not even kidding


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2010)

I was like OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK

wait...1 page....OH FUCK YOU HUSSIE


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Hussie the ultimate troll.

Though trust me I think he is just adding a few pages to build to a flash.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh you, Hussie.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like we might get a flash about the troll's dreamselves dying?

Maybe... hopefully.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2010)

Hussie said:
			
		

> My objective was to only post this one page after a long pause so that it would be excessively analyzed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2010)

...


Sonofabitch


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)

Hussie = Masterrace Tier Troll


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh man, Hussie is a god tier level troll.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2010)

that's a quality shoop


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2010)

Fuck that's a shoop, not an update


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Karkat x Terezi: My OTP.

Fucking hell. Homestuck is the only series that has made me support pairings.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 24, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Karkat x Terezi: My OTP.
> 
> Fucking hell. Homestuck is the only series that has made me support pairings.



Karkat is gay  and Dave is sexing Terezi


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Karkat>Pipe.

And Dave isn't sexing Terezi. That's disgusting.

Terezi just wants a cool moirail.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2010)

You're only gay if you want matesprite the same sex


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> In before Lord English themed Flash



     .


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

To those who haven't seen it yet, new SBAHJ update:


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

NEW SWEET BRO AND HELLA JEFF!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

STOP WASTING TIME AND POST THE FLASH HUSSIE


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

He says now there are forces beyond his control keeping him from updating


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

:massiveKARgio


----------



## gabies (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2010)

A sweet bro and hella jeff though will help ease the sting of no flash tonight.

It seems linke the big man wants to level with us about something?


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

This video = Awesome shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjQO2HowZlE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpL3l3crEug&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Glorious.


And LOL.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeeoGI_GMhM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

This video is one of the best I've ever seen on the internets:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm9dE9B2DhI[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Changed the video to a better version.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

And this one rocks fucking hard too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nURwdpnbYLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm making a tier list for a KC style MSPA tourney.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

That's awesome, bro. 

Man, I just got the idea of making a Problem Sleuth mafia game.


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

?????????????????


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Dammit Nanna!

@Koma: Feel free


----------



## Watchman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hussie, you goddamned troll!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

I keep getting Sunny and that other guy mixed up.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2010)

Hussie you fabulous troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait, those new pages disappeared


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn you hussie and yet I love you.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

What the fuck?

You playin' mind tricks on me, Hussie!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

oh Andrew Hussie, you and your shenanigans


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

friend, how'd you even find that Geg?


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

He originally posted it on the front page like a normal update. Then he took it back down a couple of hours later. His news post was originally a little longer too.

You can still see them in the log though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

shenanigans, shenanigans everywhere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

Also since Jade's not being entered by that page, seems my calling it as an LE flash seems more and more right.

The clouds of Skaia told me true


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

New flash is out!

I'm loading it!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

IT'S UP MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

now it just needs to actually load


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

is it just me or the loading simply stops at 75%? 

EDIT: It's finally moving again!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

So fucking lag

Stopped at 50%

MOVE YOU CUNT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

> The connection has timed out
> 
> The server at mspaintadventures.com is taking too long to respond.


bluh bluh huge bitch


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

HELL FUCKING YES

THIS IS FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

YES

FUCK YES

HELL

FUCKING

YES


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

GUYS HURRY THE FUCK UP


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

oh my god

there is so much to fucking do i don't even know where to start!

TEREZI!!!


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

I AM TEREZI

MY MIND IS BLOWN


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it's updating


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2010)

GOD DAMN IT I CAN'T WATCH IT!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh wait, it seems to be working when I open it in Adobe Flash


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuck it, I'm rewatching Avengers again

tell me if something comes up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

As a side note, I think I found the next album.

Link removed


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

Platinum, you gonna love Eridan interaction.

I lold irl.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

Want me to post some pics of what I'm playing so you get hyped up?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Bleh, it has errors when i used the file I downloaded.

Like it wont let you walk all around, you bump into invisible objects and can't interact.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2010)

damn the flash doesn't appear to me


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

I think only TV and me are playing.

To put it simply, words can describe how enormously awesome this flash is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Whatever man, I'm gonna watch Avengers vs Graviton for like the sixth time until shit gets done or something


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

I will prune every post you make Koma if you dont stop cockteasing 

Listening to the songs from that upcoming album that I discovered and linked.

Pretty damn sweet music.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Walls covered in blood on steel drums. Hell to the fuck yeah.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

i shut up now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

HE LINKED MIRROR FROM HIS TWITTER

This


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the art style. Its totally like Scott Pilgirm

Also Nepeta looks fat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

This game is fucking amazing

Completely


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 25, 2010)

BEST FUCKING PAGE YET


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

Go enjoy it guys.

Man, being Future Terezi is so fucking jawsome.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys, press Ctrl + T for awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2010)

Eridan was after a Kismesis Relationship with Sollux and got shut down

ldestryoma


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2010)

FUCK YEAH I CAN PLAY NOW


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Eridan was after a Kismesis Relationship with Sollux and got shut down
> 
> ldestryoma



ldestryoma


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

All of Eridan's relationships are getting stomped.

Man, poor guy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

holy shit those monsters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Vriska John fusion in Ctrl T is fucking weird.

Okay so

Been Karkat
Been Vriska
Been Terezi
Been misc other characters at point in time
Saw babies
Saw Derse dead and SBaHJ'd Terezi drawings
Saw shrine
Saw fursuit Terezi

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

God I spent like two hours on that

That was just the best thing possibe. Though one weird thing I noticed is that in the links Sunny posted there's a new version of Nepeta's theme that I don't think is anywhere in the update.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2010)

vriska special place and her battle?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Pipe said:


> vriska special place and her battle?



oh yeah, that

stealing luck


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, look like eridan's black rom is all Rose. Watch your back John.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Might be under Ctrl T?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

t-that-that-that cage shrine :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Alterniabound


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Might be under Ctrl T?



Nope, most of the extra songs are there but not that one


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 25, 2010)

I spent a lot of time playing. Good stuff.

Can't wait for the next Flash when we get to use the other trolls and visit their rooms.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

They need to make this a complete game after Homestuck is finished. It's spectacular.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Homestuck is ill suited for a game.

I mean all the Convos and Memos. That's like hours upon hours of reading.

Plus Hussie jumps around like a friend.

A fan game though, using the same concepts behind it but abridged and made more fitting action for a game would work. But Homestuck in this iteration...not really...

If anything, this is like a visual novel. It could be encapsulated in a single playable exe form. It could be made a cartoon or anime I suppose. But how do you put the media of long chatlogs and memos into visual form? What are they doing? Typing?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

They're clearing speaking text and have a colored aura when they do

DUH.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

Also they could have it work the Blazblue route and have the game fragmented where you play a single person or maybe on occasion more than one person and you get bits and pieces but not the whole picture until you play through everybody


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2010)

holy fucking shit


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

They even walk like in Earthbound.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2010)

earthbound sprites. Did you not press ctrl + T?


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2010)

past Karkat and everyone as a grub  oh my fucking god


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait hold on...

>Chrono Trigger as well

OH

MY

GOD

==>Joestar


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2010)

Good thing I'm using my laptop to get these.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

Baby Terezi's face


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2010)

equius grub is dawwwest


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2010)

He looks kinda retarded.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2010)

aw fuck I got game over (((((((((((((((


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2010)

you slept on the wands, didn't you

bad move man, bad move


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2010)

is there anything else to see as fursuit terezi?


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2010)

what is this ctrl+ t everyone speaks of? screenie pls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2010)

On any screen, just do it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2010)

holy shit why am i playing earthbound now? lol why is john vriska before i teleported.

 wow nice little easter egg >.>

<.<


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2010)

uh did it just do a chrono trigger portal for when i left....sweet


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 26, 2010)

That teleporting effect is from Chrono Trigger. 

Oh man, I can't describe how excited I was about the Earthbound reference. I love fucking Earthbound and Mother 3. They are one of my favorite RPG games of all time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2010)

Well it's not like Andrew himself hasn't specifically described HS as a mix of Earthbound, the Sims and Spore


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 26, 2010)

That reminds me to force you again to play Earthbound.

Go, TV.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2010)

As our leader I advise we give them a gift basket via transuniversal bone thrust


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Guys, press Ctrl + T for awesome.



All it does it open a new tab :S


----------



## zenieth (Oct 26, 2010)

click on the game then ctrl + T you will not be disappointed unless you're on of the future/past selves


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2010)

try ctrl shift t or ctrl alt t instead if it doesn't work


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2010)

I see what you mean


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2010)

Komamura said:


> All of Eridan's relationships are getting stomped.
> 
> Man, poor guy.



And Rose blew up his computer as well . I liked the awkward dialogue between Eridan and Vriska at the start. That was funny as well. "Shut yer spidertrap wwitch there are serious emotions happening ovver here" .

God damn this is awesome. I'm still going through it.

Though the Equius/Karkat conversation had me in stitches .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2010)

"Is this where we embrace jocularly, like we are bros?

I will be as gentle as possible."

"Don't touch me."


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2010)

Nic Cage shrine is the best thing ever .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2010)

Also don't sleep on the wands bro.

Bad things happen.

Also Idea/theory: Eridan is going to have an unrequited crush on every kid and troll before Homestuck is over.

Edit: Also apparently Nepeta was going to be playable but that didn't work out. It would be cool if in the future we somehow got an expansion so we could walk around as some of the other trolls. Though I know this has like zero percent chance of happening.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2010)

lol inkeeper Gamzee


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2010)

If you guys want any of the sprites

You can find gifs here


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also don't sleep on the wands bro.
> 
> Bad things happen.
> 
> ...



I'm sure we'll get to play with the trolls again and explore the rest of the rooms with the other trolls.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 26, 2010)

Woooo, my Nepeta shirt finally arrived!

Now I can confuse astrologists while simultaneously looking pretty sweet


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2010)

I now look forward to the inevitable drama between Eridan and Kanaya. There will be serious feelings and emotions.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2010)

Also Update.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2010)

man, John will never fill that meter up


----------



## zenieth (Oct 26, 2010)

John will need to surpass Grandma's prankster level just like dave and Bro.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 26, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Woooo, my Nepeta shirt finally arrived!
> 
> Now I can confuse astrologists while simultaneously looking pretty sweet



That sounds cool.

I've been thinkin about buying a Terezi shirt.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, this is the first time he's seen Nana since he made the babies.

I'd like to see when they convo to discuss the fact of OH HI MOM and that Dad is really his Bro.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2010)

he's his dad's uncle, right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2010)

Half-brother.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2010)

oh rite
I always forget the slimes were combined and that's how the kids were made
since they were all babies together, I associate them as brothers and sisters


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 26, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I now look forward to the inevitable drama between Eridan and Kanaya. There will be serious feelings and emotions.



serious emotions, serious business


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2010)

If they ever make a homestuck game Walk Stab Walk better be the music to a Jack Noir boss fight


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2010)

nana


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

. Neato info.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 27, 2010)

John's prankster meter is obliterated. It's almost as bad of a beat down as dave vs. bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2010)

NANNASPRITE: John, I am the ghost of an old lady with one arm who is dressed like a clown. Why would that seem strange to me? 

Nannasprite


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2010)

John's prankster gambit is at a historic low.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 27, 2010)

John got his shit ruined


----------



## geG (Oct 27, 2010)

> NANNASPRITE: I will prepare you a healthy home cooked meal while you relax in your ghost bed and rescue your paradox sister.


I love how lines like this are completely normal in Homestuck


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 27, 2010)

NANNASPRITE: John, I am the ghost of an old lady with one arm who is dressed like a clown. Why would that seem strange to me?

Oh man, Nanna is owning John.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2010)

Nana is such a troll


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 27, 2010)

Runs in the family.

I mean look how John runs rings around the trolls.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 27, 2010)

Got new set for Halloween.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

So fitting.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome set


----------



## geG (Oct 28, 2010)

oh god oh god oh god


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 28, 2010)

I almost had a heart attack


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice Update! thinking about ti um that pic in particular reminds me of when in earthbound or whatever mother brain? u travel to that other land with the weird people and the princess.......

ya yayayayayayayayayayay someone mod mother brain into a Homestuck game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet! I guess we'll see why Aradia and Eridan's computer blow up


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 28, 2010)

GOG DAMN


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 28, 2010)

shit gets realer and realer


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2010)

we need a new flash game :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 28, 2010)

a new flash game would be a nice way to kill an hour or two


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2010)

Pink Koopa in my mspa. this is unreal


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 28, 2010)

it's so real it's unreal


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I lol every time I see those turtles.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2010)

John has salamanders, Rose has turtles and Dave has crocodiles. But what will Jade have?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2010)

My body is not ready for these conversations


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2010)

Pipe said:


> John has salamanders, Rose has turtles and Dave has crocodiles. But what will Jade have?


My bet is on Frogs or Snakes.

Probably Snakes.


----------



## geG (Oct 28, 2010)

Pipe said:


> we need a new flash game :33


I doubt it'll be anytime soon, but Andrew did say on his Formspring that there will probably be games like that in the future. Hopefully to regularly check up on what all the trolls are up to without going through a bunch of updates at once


----------



## zenieth (Oct 28, 2010)

I almost died when I saw that update. Hussie is a crack dealer and MSPA is the sweet sweet rocks.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I bet on the frogs.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2010)

> CA: see this is good i think this could be a good thing
> TT: What?
> CA: this thing wwe got goin
> CA: you obvviously hate me and i think i got it in me to get the dark propensities smolderin



I love how Eridan is so obvious in his romantic advances .

There are serious emotions going on here.

I hope Rose does actually teach him magic though, that would be sweet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't like the new art or sprite thing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2010)

Computer's exploding

Computer's exploding everywhere


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2010)

Skaia should seriously should stop inserting explosives in their computer manufacturing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm curious what was the basis of the new arts @_@


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder what Nepeta and Aradia have to say to Rose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2010)

I bet Rose makes Aradia blow up


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2010)

Most likely.

I'm also going to guess that Nepeta is going to ask Rose to tell Jade that she wants to be friends or something.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 28, 2010)

ass famine about to satiated everywhere


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2010)

Rose's face made me lol

I like the new art as a temporary thing


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh god that face.


----------



## geG (Oct 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm curious what was the basis of the new arts @_@



Probably just to mess with the audience


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2010)

Geggoyle said:


> Probably just to mess with the audience



Exactly this.

Hussie will never stop shifting around with the styles. It's his thing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2010)

The Huss likes keeping us on our toes.


----------



## gabies (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Oct 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> Hussie will never stop fucking around with the audience. It's his thing



Corrected.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2010)

nice day for updates eh? 

=]


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2010)

XD hah that was awesome! ....


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2010)

Eridan is such a playa


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2010)

Eridan is a failure at being a playa


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 29, 2010)

Update.

Aradia's actually interesting.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2010)

Dat art


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2010)

Love that Rose pic

I think Aradia may have just climbed a place or two in my Troll ranking


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, dat art. 

Also, I see Feferi sleeping.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

Eridan and is cute to see Feferi sleeping


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan is a failure at being a playa



Eridan will win her over in time .



BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Update.
> 
> Aradia's actually interesting.



Much more entertaining than I was expecting.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 29, 2010)

That troll rage is bring out the best in people.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2010)

daw Feferi


what're the salamander and turtle talking about?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2010)

Watched the sun rise today. It was beautiful, life is beautiful.


----------



## Shika (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn, motherfucking Sunny got the subforum.

Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2010)

More of dat art 

Has the forum come up with a name for this style? Because its definitely not hero mode.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2010)

They're all kind of different styles, really. Like the face where she responds to Eridan and the face where she responds to Aradia are done completely differently.

Still, I see lots of people calling it Hussnasty Mode based on this forumspring answer: Did you make Vriska sorta as a Gurren Lagann reference to Adiane the Elegant just as you had Dave's Bro wear Kamina's glasses?

Also, oh God Nepeta


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

nepeta :33


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

Shika said:


> Damn, motherfucking Sunny got the subforum.
> 
> Slowpoke.jpg






no one could be that slow, u trollin?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2010)

Hngggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh @ Nepeta


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 30, 2010)

Nepeta pek

Still waiting for some Nepeta/Jade convos dammit, but Nepeta/Jaspersprite will do I GUESS


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

Brian's avatar is too much....


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

CUTENESS :3


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh wait ::3

der


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

Hussnasty mode for the win

Also want this Nepeta/Jaspers conversation so hard.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

::3
Tv is getting hard 

lol wtf


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

This is going to be so D'aaawwwwwwwww


all the D'aaawwwwwwwwws will be had, all of them


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ::3
> Tv is getting hard
> 
> lol wtf



You are a strange man


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

He reads troll hentai, you're just noticing it now, TV?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

I did not know that.

I did not need to know that.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

Well now you do and you can share my disgust.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey I wonder whether TVtropes has had anything interesting about HS latel-



> Then there's the appearance of 413 within the order of the trolls: 1 female (Aradia), 3 males (Tavros-Karkat), 4 females (Nepeta-Vriska), 3 more males (Equius-Eridan), and 1 more female (Feferi).



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

I baww'd


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2010)

Goodbye, Jaspers.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2010)

Nepeta wanted to talk to Jaspers .


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 30, 2010)

What a nice update. :33

I want to see a Nepeta/Jaspers convo right now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2010)

Rose/Jaspers convos are so incredibly dawwwww`


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2010)

It's more sad when you think about the fact that Nepeta wants to talk to Jaspers because Pounce is dead again.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

Like I said all of the daaawwws


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 30, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> CUTENESS :3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2010)

O shi-

Davebound


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2010)

Aw no, those shitty sprites are back.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

Is that

I see it


you fuckers see it?

it's the promised land motherfuckers



GAMZEE AND DAVE CHAT!


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 30, 2010)

Is that an incoming Dave/Gamzee conversation I see? :33


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2010)

Gamzee/Dave

It is comin


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

Were doing it man!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

DAVE GAMZEE DAVE GAMZEE DAVE GAMZEE

MIRACLES MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2010)

place your bets
will Gamzee and Dave be best buds after this convo?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2010)

Conversation will be miracles


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

OH SHIT GAMZEE AND DAVE CONVO


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm rly interested in the Equius convo too
it's like birthday christmas all over again


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2010)

motha fuckin christmasquanza up in here


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2010)

Is that a Dave/Gamzee and an Equius/Dave convo I see ?


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2010)

OH GOD
Dave/Gamzee/Equius all at once convo maybe? 
dammit, why is Terezi getting in the middle of this spectacular potential bromance?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2010)

Isn't Terezi's fault she can't stop macking on Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2010)

Watching Paranormal Activity and it makes me lol when many of the times on the video are 4:13, 1:34, 3:14 and other 413 times.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

GAMZEE AND DAVE CONVO IS GONNA BE EPIC. 

MoThErFuCkIn MiRaClEs HoNk )


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

Dave and Gamzee confirmed bros for life

Gamzee is Dave's favorite troll

short sweet and epic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2010)

MAG

FUCKING

NIFICENT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2010)

also

[6:15:13 PM] Taurus Versant: In before the update comes out in like the next ten minutes
[6:25:25 PM] Taurus Versant: CONVO'S UP


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

Hussie delivers, would only have been better if it was hero mode Gamzee.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2010)

I literally have stomach pains from laughing right now


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

TC: Im lIkE DoInG 
TC: A DoUbLe mEtApHoR AlL ThE WaY 
TC: AcRoSs sKaIa ) 

this text


----------



## Pipe (Oct 31, 2010)

TG: oh god thats right 
TG: you were the best troll


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

Dave acknowledges it, all you other guys canon is wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2010)

That's why Gamzee is my troll, bitches


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

I still call dave cause fuck the rest of ya'll and your trolls, except gamzee, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2010)

Andrew said:


> People pick up on lots of things here, but I'm not sure this would be one of them.
> 
> You can chronologically place when Gamzee's next conversation will likely be given clues from this one.
> 
> ...



AH is unstoppable


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2010)

If Hussie does the Gamzee and Dave rap :33


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

shit said:


> place your bets
> will Gamzee and Dave be best buds after this convo?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98pbyGsGUtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

that miracles song does suck
I don't know any juggalo that ever liked that song


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh god. Aw man.

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ldestryomaspam


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I never thought I'd see Gamzee angry.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2010)

I was expecting a completely different reaction


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

it's pretty funny cuz

was mfw they started doing the "miracles" jokes on 4chan


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2010)

That was fucking beautiful. Everything I wanted and more .


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought Gamzee would love the ICP.

I know they are worse than shit, but that's what Gamzee likes in his heart, you know?


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

Koma wants me to neg him


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 31, 2010)

^ (use bro) a fruity ass you are


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

Koma, I wonder if you've heard more than one ICP song
I have 628 of their songs (43 hours) on my computer


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)

I've listened to a few of them.

Don't feel like listening to more from what I've heard.


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

fair enough
it sounds as if you misspoke tho and should rather have said


> I thought Gamzee would love the ICP.
> 
> I know they are not my cup of tea even though I'll never give them a proper chance, but that's what Gamzee likes in his heart, you know?


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 31, 2010)

alright bro


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

just be careful next time


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 31, 2010)

Komamura said:


> I thought Gamzee would love the ICP.
> 
> I know they are worse than shit, but that's what Gamzee likes in his heart, you know?


I think the joke is that actually _seeing_ the ICP has provided him with an explanation for his beliefs; explanation ironically being the antithesis of his beliefs and those espoused in the video. The ICP's very existence has stolen up all his miracles. Like a motherfuckin' thief.

Or maybe it's because it's an offensively terrible song


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Brian's explanation.


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2010)

which one?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2010)

Gamzee doesn't like having shit explained to him. It ruins the miracles.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2010)

shit said:


> which one?


Both                 .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2010)

But then it's cool because Gamzee talks to Dave in the past and he gets over it and then they have the best rapoff in paradox space


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2010)

Pffffhahahahaaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2010)

You guys finally got your hero mode


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 1, 2010)

HERO MODE GAMZEE.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 1, 2010)

From hussie with love


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess this means he frequently gets

faded

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2010)

Dat Hero Mode.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 1, 2010)

Hero mode engage.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2010)

mIrAcLeS are just DiViNe WrAtH's gay cousin.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2010)

Equius convo next probably.

And he's getting Excallibur or Royal Deringer


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like the Master Sword


----------



## zenieth (Nov 1, 2010)

Whatever it is, will be awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2010)

Ironically, Dave breaks the sword when he pulls it out


----------



## zenieth (Nov 1, 2010)

I just noticed the basilisk hopefully we can get some Dave feats.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ironically, Dave breaks the sword when he pulls it out


That's what I'm fully expecting.


----------



## gabies (Nov 1, 2010)

i survived halloween weekend, time to catch up yet again


----------



## gabies (Nov 2, 2010)

sunny those 2 locked threads...wut


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2010)

wish we had the time troll thing, then I'd go into that thread and tell sunny to stop making shitty threads for girls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2010)

Sry bout that guys, I was doing bullshit for the Blender


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

Please let the Equius convo be next.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2010)

You'd think people would be all over a thread named, fruity rumpus asshole factory.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

We really haven't had much to discuss though in the last few days.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

As if on fucking cue .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

> CT: D --> You will stop
> CT: D --> I command that all verbal misdire%ion and hoofbeastplay will cease during my communications, is that understood
> TG: hahahahaha
> TG: douche



Fucking Dave .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2010)

CT: D --> Yes 
CT: D --> Those are the sorts of assertive statements which could get me 
CT: D --> Flowing 


oh god


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2010)

dose rhymes


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

I really want to see Equius' private poems now.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2010)

TG: alright 
TG: weird but alright 
TG: you sound wound up 
TG: but my gears are airtight 
TG: steer clear a the seer and the knight if youre scared of unfair fights 
TG: youll drop like the staircase impaired, seein em spareds a fair fuckin rare sight 
TG: for poor eyes like that millionaire whos pockets i mocked earlier 
TG: hes paradoxically me but richer and surlier 
TG: broke as his sword before his stock picks skyrocketed 
TG: worth more than all the chests lockpicked and gold croc bricks and boonbucks i pickpocketed 
TG: fillin folios with millions im milkin to pad out my pockets 
TG: more chock full than sad trollian villains cloggin my blocklist 
TG: so thoughtful to popul- 
TG: -ate my slate with propositions to copulate to a spate of hemoerotic hotpix 
TG: which i posit you got shit of that nature in spades 
TG: as my shades got you locked in 
TG: spyin a guy whos eyed more cocks and dicks than i got clocks and they got ticks 

dave can see the trolls just as well as they can see him and he handing out asses so well and so lyrically.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2010)

CT: D --> Just a thought. Let's mock a topic with less awfulness 
CT: D --> If you'd use the e%cuse to be less culturally myopic, what are your views on abuse to the walking apocrypha 
CT: D --> Would you choose if duly cued to put your bruising clop to a flock of naughty roboti% 
TG: ahaha wow YES 
TG: dont really understand that but yes


This is just going to lead to hilarity with Aradia and I just know it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 2, 2010)

TG: on earth class is sorted out by who can drop the most delirious flow
CT: D --> I see
CT: D --> So, in other words, a sort of b100d letting ritual
CT: D --> To assess whose pulse is steadiest and thus whose flow is the most STRONG


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2010)

Meh, surprisingly unfunny


----------



## Pipe (Nov 2, 2010)

I was ok but I was hoping for more.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

We are going to get more.

Next update. Dave is going to pull the sword out and then the rap battle will begin.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2010)

CT: D --> I command that all verbal misdire%ion and hoofbeastplay will cease during my communications, is that understood
TG: hahahahaha
TG: douche 

Best part


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2010)

CT: D --> Would you choose if duly cued to put your bruising clop to a flock of naughty roboti% 

pretty good rhymes yo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)

MUTHAPHUKKIN HERO MODE GAMZEE


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2010)

Things are getting pretty e%citing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2010)

CT: D --> It 100ks to be a legendary weapon
TG: its a legendary piece of shit


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 3, 2010)

> CT: D --> Great musclebeasts tussle, bu%om in heft
> CT: D --> With thunderous muscle, buttock to spec
> TG: what the fuck


Fantastic.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

We need a sick rhymes thread. 
So everyone can dread our heavy rich beats we be spilling on the streets.
 Shit be flowing like lusus milk and honey.
 It ain't even funny or absurd 
The amount pure cunning in each morbid line is just on par with the divine.
So lets roll.
Like a motha fuckin troll defying gravity.
we making bitchin galaxies cuz it ain't no travesty.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

No this is not absurd, I'm just bored.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

uh yeah I'm bringing it like a troll in heat!
get your motha fuckin buckets ready for what I'm about to hurl!
In this orgy pot our dna will do a swirl.
As the miracle of life un-whirls


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

(okay 2am....and no one wants to join me in this sick fornication of lyrical poetry)

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 3, 2010)

CT: D --> Connect blows to discover, how invincible pecs are
CT: D --> Venture low to uncover, his inimitable nectar


----------



## Pipe (Nov 3, 2010)

okay this update really make me laugh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't understand a lot of it. Until it got very musclebeastly. So my reaction pretty much mirrored Dave's.

Also I whole heartedly endorse a sick rhymes thread. Someone get on it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2010)

New updates

TG: how the fuck do you even wield a broken bow
TG: did you go around clubbing shit with the two halves
CT: D --> Yes
CT: D --> Sometimes



TG: bow down before your new king bitch



 CT: D --> I think
CT: D --> I need
CT: D --> Something to dry myself off with


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave continues to be a boss


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh man, Equius was hilarious. He's got some sick rhymes that made Dave tremble. 

CT: D --> The adult human who trained you 
CT: D --> And taught you the ways of being STRONG 
CT: D --> Remember 
TG: you mean the guy who spent years beating my ass down with a puppet 
TG: yeah i remember


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2010)

equius confirmed for best rapper so far
tavros still worst ever


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2010)

You seem to forget Dave's rap with Gamzee, which was confirmed to be the best ever in all of paradox space.

Also give Dave a crown he's fucking troll royalty. Feferi has to answer to his ass when he says jump


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2010)

Dave can't appreciate Equius's sick flows, so I don't trust him as a qualified judge of raps


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

Equius is such a fucking creep .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2010)

So I guess Equis wasn't gentle with bows as much as we thought.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2010)

Well you're shit, so your taste is questionable by default.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't shit a good thing also :ho

"oh man that big man is the shit, he is taking to the hoop."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2010)

Shit just got real


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2010)

don't let shit get to you, bro


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 3, 2010)

don't shit on this thread


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 3, 2010)

Equius' day is about to be completely ruined.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

Poor Equius .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Vriska ain't gonna like this shit.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2010)

Equius is about get the shit beat out of him.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

He really needs to find some new towels.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2010)

laughing my fucking ass off
I wondered what was going to become of that crazy crush


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 3, 2010)

this is going to be hilarious


----------



## Pipe (Nov 3, 2010)

Equius is screwed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2010)

_
This should be good._


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2010)

aw man that looks like bad luck


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

We have a small update.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Small update.

Terezi convo coming up. 

Also, I need to rep mah MSPA comrades.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 3, 2010)

did somebody say rep?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

I could swear I heard rep .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 3, 2010)

It's such a nice word, isn't it?


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 3, 2010)

And now I'm fully 100% up to date


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 3, 2010)

Komamura said:


> It's such a nice word, isn't it?



it is a very nice word


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2010)

Music to my ears .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2010)

Hope to see Dave screw over those basilisks


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2010)

So obviously that's the sword he combines with his timetables to make Caledscratch.

I wonder how he made the timetables tho


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2010)

clock + turntables?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems too easy for such a powerful item. I mean it gives him unlimited timetravel


----------



## Pipe (Nov 3, 2010)

sometimes the easiest solutions are the best ones


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm guessing we won't be getting any updates this weekend.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2010)

Andrew is going to another convention .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Seems too easy for such a powerful item. I mean it gives him unlimited timetravel


Well its not like it'd work for everyone. Or rather that everyone'd be able to use it as well as he.

Considering Time is his element and all.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 4, 2010)

l'Update

I love that "shout pole" seems to be the troll term for an exclamation point. I remember Kanaya saying it before too.

Side-note, my real name is Dave.  I demand props


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, the Dave/Davesprite art

Oh 'Rezi :33

Also if we're really lucky we might learn more about the Outer Gods soon


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Terezi's convos are as great as ever. 

By the way, it's obvious she wants Karkat as her matesprit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2010)

Dave is a better version of Karkat


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Excuse me? 

TG: thats pretty much the most insulting thing possible to say im anything like that raving gulf of shit


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2010)

He's like him in some ways, just not the raving gulf of shit ways.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2010)

Also tv you're making me a set of that recent Dave, that's like Godly amazing.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> clock + turntables?



he's the knight of time. 

Destiny probably made it so.
Anyway, future dave made it and then gave it to him

here's the wiki entrty


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2010)

Davesprite


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2010)

Best sprite.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Also tv you're making me a set of that recent Dave, that's like Godly amazing.



Coming at ya


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2010)

So Hephastus was the Denizen.

Turns out I was wrong, oh well, gg.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 4, 2010)

God, I hope we get back to Jade after this.  We haven't seen anything substantial from her in like four months or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2010)

Dave-Davesprite convos are my favorite of all convos.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2010)

DAVESPRITE: well i dont know
DAVESPRITE: maybe if john was to try with his pure heart and shit it woulda popped out like a champagne cork and fuckin hero confetti woulda blasted him in the face 

Best part of the convo.

Seems like we are going to a Jade transition next.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2010)

About damn time.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2010)

Hero mode Dave sprite fuckinh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2010)

Centre your sig.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm guessing we will see Jade talk to three trolls and then it will transition away to John again with Jade still not in the medium.

Hussie is going to drag that out even longer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

Jade's still asleep


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

DAVESPRITE: i completely lost track of him 
DAVESPRITE: in that timeline and this one 
DAVESPRITE: the dude is fucking inscrutable we both know that 
DAVE: yeah 
DAVE: ok good luck with that 
DAVESPRITE: thanks man

Such a bro goodbye  +


----------



## Pipe (Nov 5, 2010)

so if all sprites are leaving will Jade need to have one?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

I will miss Davesprite .

Every sprite will be gone before Jade even creates hers.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously Jade needs to do something.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I see Hussie dragging Jade's entrance to the medium.

And then a flash will come and do all that shit fast.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Dat Vriska trying to win the fight with Terezi by manipulating Dave.

Damn, that's a huge monster.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah pretty sure that ain't a Giclopes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

IDE/THRY: Denizens are giant asshole versions of Consorts.

So Hephaestus is a giant croc


----------



## Pipe (Nov 5, 2010)

Davesprite vs Hephaestus


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

So Vriska put Dave to sleep.

Attempted murder perhaps ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2010)

So, why are all the Sprites leaving again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So Vriska put Dave to sleep.
> 
> Attempted murder perhaps ?


Very likely.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 5, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> So, why are all the Sprites leaving again?


It's symbolic of the kids growing up and finding their own path through life, and also possibly of leaving the past behind.  Just part of the game, I suppose.

Anyway, Nannasprite isn't leaving yet!  And Jaspersprite isn't leaving until the future.  It's awfully early for Davesprite to bugger off though.  I wanted more shenanigans.

No doubt the sprites will show up again for something important later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

Caw caw, motherfuckers


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 5, 2010)

Obscenely badass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

Well said, I meant to say very well said.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

WHy do people even consider other kids when Dave and Dave Sprite are around.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2010)

Caw Caw motherfuckers shoud be the new thread title.


Why you're even bothering to read this sentence instead of seeing to it is  beyond me


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> WHy do people even consider other kids when Dave and Dave Sprite are around.



John is more awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2010)

More like most awesome at being a useless shit


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

You call this useless shit? 



EB: excuse me, but spending just a little quality time with my man bill here is not a w8stey w8ste at all.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 5, 2010)

Vriska you BITCH.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Caw Caw motherfuckers shoud be the new thread title.
> 
> 
> Why you're even bothering to read this sentence instead of seeing to it is  beyond me


So it is written, so it is done.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2010)

Caw caw     .

Find the hidden meaning.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I approve of new title.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Yo, MSPA bros.

Would you like to play a MSPA mafia game? I can make one so we can have some fun and to get more activity on the section.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 5, 2010)

Dat new title 

And do it Koma. Kids vs Trolls vs Derse Agents, make it so.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

Do it.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I actually was thinking about Felt vs Midnight Crew. 

I'll come up with something in a moment.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 5, 2010)

That works too lol


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> Dat new title
> 
> And do it Koma. Kids vs Trolls vs Derse Agents, make it so.



I'll go with this idea.

Posting signup thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

Kids:
John - Doctor I guess, can protect from being killed
Dave - 2x votes since lol timetravel + 1 free get out of being killed since lol timetravel
Rose - Cop? Since lol she was trying discover future of world
Jade - Can see future, so ability would be to know what roles killed who in the night? Pretty useless...kinda hard to translate

Felt
1 - super speed...1 free kill avoidance?
2 - Pretty fucking useless
3 - Cop like?
4 - Good luck so bulletproof?
5 - Similiar to Jade's ability?
6 - Reviver?
7 - Roleblocker
8 - Godmother?
9 - Reviver?
10 - Pretty useless
11-?
12 - Multiple votes?
13 - Multiple votes?
14 - ?
15 - Knocks to next week, can protect by sending teammate to future or can block an attack by removing a person from being able to attack by knocking to future


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kids:
> John - Doctor I guess, can protect from being killed
> Dave - 2x votes since lol timetravel + 1 free get out of being killed since lol timetravel
> Rose - Cop? Since lol she was trying discover future of world
> ...



You are mistaken there. 

I'll make this game kinda simple and then we can move to have crazier shit with the Felt.


----------



## gabies (Nov 5, 2010)

CAW CAW friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

dammit Sage bro I told you to wait till I was done with my exams


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

Uh...mah...gawd...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2010)

Late to the party Sunny is late


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

No one posted it here.

And I mostly disregard news things.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> IDE/THRY: Denizens are giant asshole versions of Consorts.
> 
> So Hephaestus is a giant croc



that would be strangely awesome


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2010)

guy looks a LOT like Violent J
Shaggy 2 Dope not so much


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2010)

Vriska manipulating the weak-minded


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2010)

^lol                           .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2010)

shit said:


> guy looks a LOT like Violent J
> *Shaggy 2 Dope not so much*


That's Andrew.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2010)

that's pretty funny


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Hussie is the best juggalo.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Hussie is the best at everything


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Platinum, CD: Join the mafia game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Platinum, CD: Join the mafia game.



I'll join but someone will have to teach me how to play.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2010)

New sig quote 

You guys should appreciate this, right at the bottom of my quote list


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2010)

Another updateless weekend

sigh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah but the new PS book is being released at the convention :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2010)

Well we should hopefully get some updates on monday.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2010)

Who knows, apparently NNEW takes place in the same city Andrew lives in, so maybe there will be one or two small updates. I thought there would be one yesterday, but I guess he was busy setting stuff up and getting ready


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2010)

Geggoyle said:


> Who knows, apparently NNEW takes place in the same city Andrew lives in, so maybe there will be one or two small updates. I thought there would be one yesterday, but I guess he was busy setting stuff up and getting ready



Oh yeah, he moved to the same city KC Green and a few others live in.

I guess their prediction of being the town drunks will come soon true enough


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2010)

Two of my many favorite webcomic creators, you say? Andrew's silly update a while ago made my day.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Equius got lynched first.

How fitting .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Town begins with a good start.

Lynching a furry.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Now we have to root out whoever is Tavros .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

You gonna lynch a poor defenseless paraplegic?

Nice.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Lynching the undesirables is my modus operandi.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Town begins with a good start.
> 
> Lynching a furry.



they're not welcome around these parts


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree.

Anyone who shows love for furry characters, especially using them as usernames, deserves to be shot.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Anti furry coalition.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

Komamura said:


> I agree.
> 
> Anyone who shows love for furry characters, especially using them as usernames, deserves to be shot.



:galacticmaybe


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> :galacticmaybe


:elderryoma


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

So much Equius hate


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

Well you shouldn't have associated yourself with him.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Cubey is forever linked to Equius.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Equius is a racist prick with posters of furry porn in his walls.

And yet he's fun.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

His rap was lol, actually.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

So he's got one notch above Cubey already


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah Cubey is below Equius level.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

How dare you sir.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

You know it's true.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

I demand information of why Cubey has that reputation.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

Ask the OBD


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

I just remembered that John still has Rose's copy of This Ocean Charles.

This will obviously be a key plot point in the future.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I just remembered that John still has Rose's copy of This Ocean Charles.
> 
> This will obviously be a key plot point in the future.



Barkley Alchemy



Komamura said:


> I demand information of why Cubey has that reputation.



Doesn't take more than a few of his posts to get an idea.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe John will lend it to Aradia or Vriska.

Barkley's wisdom will change their life for the better.


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2010)

Equius is top tier


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

This Ocean Charles && Ghost Slime Gauntlet = Chaos Gloves


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> This Ocean Charles && Ghost Slime Gauntlet = Chaos Gloves



I would like to see John's Denizen get up after taking a chaos dunk to the face.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you guys think Problem Sleuth is more representative of life or Homestuck? (I had to get philosophical all in this bitch)


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Probelm Sleuth accurately depicts the hardships of life, including important subjects like diabetes, relationships and solving real problems with diplomatic solutions.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

I would give that to Homestuck. It actually does deal with issues that kids would face even if it is done in a comedic manner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

If you read Andrew's Formspring, hang on, I have the quote itself on hand



> There's a lot more to HS than just that obviously, but if there's anything which it's been about through and through, it's modern kids relating to each other from afar, developing as people and growing up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder why terezi's eyes are red.

It's not like she bleeds that color


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

Just how Andrew did it, symbolises they got burned out, that's all.


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2010)

so is he at some queer convention or some shit?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. But it's in the City where he lives.

So we should get some updates tomorrow.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2010)

He needs to come to some conventions in Florida


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 7, 2010)

There need to be some fucking webcomic conventions in fucking Scotland.

In before someone tells me there are loads and I'm an idiot


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

There probably are, it's just noone cool goes to them


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Hussie better come one day to a convention in Mexico.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

As soon as Hussiebot is up and running maybe he will be able to go to more conventions.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2010)

Hussie better show up at my door and punch me in the fucking face


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2010)

Hussie better not leave his fucking computer ever
also I demand the original Hussie keep making homestuck
Hussiebot can go to the conventions


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

they wouldn't know the difference


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

For all we know Hussiebot is at the convention.

And regular Hussie is chilling on an island in the Caribbean.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2010)

Well its not this island


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Hussie owns his own island.

He owns all the islands, all of them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope there's an update tonight. That'd make my night.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

There might be since he does live in the city.

But he will probably be too tired.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

Word, dawg.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Cubey stop lusting after my bone bulge.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd never caliginify with a Lakers fan.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Cubey's black rom feelings aren't being reciprocated

I think he's mad


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Cubey your black solicitations are obvious to all of us here.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Mafia write-up should be up in a while.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

It should have lots of Eridan :33.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Zero Eridan then. :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh shit homestuck update.

Jack Noir .

Jack took Bro's sword.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2010)

OH SHIT

Looks like its got some power properites.

Dual Wielding Jack

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

game over, man

game over


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh shit, Noir stole Bro's sword.

Shit just got real.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder what is special about Bro's sword.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

Absorbed time power from the Beat Mesa


----------



## Pipe (Nov 7, 2010)

Jack with Bro's sword, be prepare kids


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Absorbed time power from the Beat Mesa



Yeah that seems likely.

Jack is going to be even more broken now.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 7, 2010)

He needs all the haxx he can get if he wants to be Final Villain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2010)

He does have to compete with Lord English after all


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

the update made me wet


----------



## Pipe (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Jack's gonna fuck your shit up


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2010)

>Using Bro's katana

AW HELL NAW


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 8, 2010)

Sad days...I got killed in the mafia game 

And indeed. Hell naw describes things pretty well.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 8, 2010)

Your sacrifice will not be in vain if town wins the game.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 8, 2010)

You done goofed liked TV said, whoever killed me and wasn't mafia.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 8, 2010)

Shit just got fucked.


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2010)

not sure if want


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2010)

Jack's gonna keep on trolling, I just know it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2010)

Jack has only begun to fuck shit up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2010)

New set


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2010)

Dat Cosbytop.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2010)

Pchoooo mother fuckers


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2010)

Troll BK > Jack. Hope he floors the pedal already, how the fuck is he gonna top Lord English?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2010)

Bec prototyping


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2010)

I really don't think he is since the sprites can only be prototyped with the deceased and imminently deceased.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2010)

What about Davesprite?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2010)

he came from a doomed timeline, so technically he's deceased

or going to be


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he came from a doomed timeline, so technically he's deceased
> 
> or going to be


Alternate timeline people are destined to die.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah the Sprite also attracts doomed objects, not just deceased. Dave dodged being done in by time by prototyping himself.

Maybe.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2010)

time is serious business


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2010)

The question looms on whether Rose is doomed what with her doomed time line self merging with her.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think that counts since it was a dream self.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2010)

yea she got the dream self fragments or something


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2010)

And even if it counted it would only matter for her dream self.


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bec prototyping



The First Guardians are nothing compared to English. That probably wont be enough.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2010)

Throw some legendary tea weapons overboard. Should do some damage to the ol chap.

besides if this is suppose to be like Earth Bound, he can probably killed with something sappy like singing


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2010)

Where is Hussie?

I need my fix .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Writing the mafia pesterlogs is fun.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Writing the pesterlog when Cubey gets lynched will be even funner for you .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Then what are you waiting for?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2010)

Night phase is boring when there's nothing to do, hurry up and make your decisions guys


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2010)

Night phase is when hussie takes fucking forever to update


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Then what are you waiting for?



Lynching Cubey has to be a special occasion.

You don't light the best fireworks right at the start of the show. You save them.



Sunuvmann said:


> Night phase is when hussie takes fucking forever to update



Maybe he is working on something special ?


----------



## Watchman (Nov 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Night phase is when hussie takes fucking forever to update



And just like your example, when it's over you know you can expect something great. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope its a Jade Entry flash.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

It seems about time for Jade to enter.

That's possible.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

This wait means something epic is coming.

Both in MSPA and the game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2010)

Possible flashes me and a friend have thought up.

Jade: Enter
Dave: Dream
Feferi: Dream
Jack: Test out new sword
Jade: Confirm that you still exist


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Nepeta: Be Relevant

?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Eridan: Stop failing at relationships.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Eridan: Stop failing at relationships.




If only .

But I have hope that Rose might accept his black rom down the road .

Eridan gets underestimated. He was able to be a suitable kismesis for Vriska after all even if she dumped him for Tavros. He can be a suitable rival for Rose especially if he learns magic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2010)

He should learn some fucking magic. I mean he is troll Harry Potter.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He should learn some fucking magic. I mean he is troll Harry Potter.



He really does need to learn magic.

His shitty wand pile needs to have some use besides being a comfortable bed.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, everyone sent their action quickly so the mafia restarted fast. :33

Terezi.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2010)

Being dead, I now know things. But I cannot reveal them. You need a Séance


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Should I call in the seance crew ?


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Nepeta: Be Relevant
> 
> ?



**


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Should I call in the seance crew ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry I should have been more specific.

Should I call the seance crew members that matter ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

It seems quite likely that Hussie is working on a flash.

I'm guessing we won't get anything until tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Hoping for that Jade Enter flash. Or a combo with Feferi Dream or Dave Dream


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Welp, my sources have confirmed it is a flash in the works.

Be excited.


----------



## gabies (Nov 10, 2010)

GAZMEE FLASH


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2010)

your sig is having a seizure there


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2010)

Ah cool. I figured a long break like this could only mean a flash, but it's nice to have confirmation


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

This wait better be for something epic.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2010)

I was coming in here to bitch
but now I'm excited
excellent


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

*==>start flash





==> set down root beer*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

....Whoaly shiet 

Couldnt hear sound though since in class. Will rewatch when finish it :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

OH BTW ITS OUT


----------



## gabies (Nov 10, 2010)

GOD DAMN FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

JADE FLASH!!!!!!!


----------



## gabies (Nov 10, 2010)

OH MY GOD WHAT DID I WATCH

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

OH OH OH AAAAAAAAAAAAA


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH?

AM I ON DRUGS

FUCKING DARK GODS AND EPIC CTULHU LIKE SHIT

HAVENT BEEN THIS MINDFUCKED SINCE 2001


----------



## gabies (Nov 10, 2010)

EVERYONE TAKE SHROOMS AND THEN REWATCH IT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Didn't have sound as previously stated. But that tunnel part, I imagined this being the 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nphv4nrn3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

Sup Gigyas, I guess Jack's gonna be your Porky, eh?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like Giygas is up to a challenge.

So does this means the Squiddles actually represent the dark ctulhu creatures?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2010)

WTF did I watch?

Feferi :33

also Lord English= a squiddle?


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2010)

lmao Giygas, that's pretty spot on description for this
Feferi's back down at the bottom of my list, fyi 
she freaked me out the most


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

What if that sailor guy from the Squiddles game from Descend is Lord English, and gets taken out by the horrorterrors?


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 10, 2010)

WHAT AM I EVEN WATCHING HERE


----------



## gabies (Nov 10, 2010)

if anything this made feferi more awesome


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Squiddles = Horrorterrors

Sailor in  Descend may be Lord English like Stroev said. 

So this is actually gonna be like Earthbound and we gonna have an epic ending.

What was up with Dave in the flash tho?


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Am I on acid?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, I now see *TONS* of similarities to Earthbound and Mother 3. Would like to say them but I don't wanna spoil those great games.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd still like to see a scene where the big baddie shows off it's powers Ideon/End of Evangelion/Watchmen style.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone dies type of thing.




Also this is why Karkat never wanted anyone to sleep, huh.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

What the fuck did I just watch !


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> What the fuck did I just watch !


That's what you get for having a Lakers set and showing Lebron in his Heat uniform!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Though I did laugh when I saw Feferi floating on her seahorse .

So i'm guessing she will be able to communicate with Jade when she is asleep?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'd still like to see a scene where the big baddie shows off it's powers Ideon/End of Evangelion/Watchmen style.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well I think thats what Feferi's lusus was. The Big Glub being similiar to the watchmen's psychic kill thing.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 10, 2010)

This is what you see when you have no dream self. 

Poor narcolepsic Jade....


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy fucking.... @_@

I don't even...know where to begin with that...


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2010)

I think we should lynch Cubey in honor of this flash.


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

What is with this freaking Cubey phenomenon?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I think we should lynch Cubey in honor of this flash.



Interesting proposition .

After we lynch Banhammer .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost as if you don't remotely expect the game to end with my execution 

It's so you platinum




Then again, I'd totally be up for lynching cubey, game or no game


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2010)

That was awesome and I loved it


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2010)

My mind, The outergods, they call. THEY CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2010)

indeed it was


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Almost as if you don't remotely expect the game to end with my execution
> 
> It's so you platinum
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2010)

And now I finished and hooooly shit that shit was scary


Squidle buddies, you are not agents friendship at all


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2010)

The mute, it does nothing


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

That flash would of made Lovecraft proud .


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, Cthulu was never close to being that scary.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2010)

You act like cthulu is the most terrifying thing in lovecraft.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> And now I finished and hooooly shit that shit was scary
> 
> 
> Squidle buddies, you are not agents friendship at all


Rose was merely exposing their true nature.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2010)

bluh bluh huge mod shit


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't see how that's being an asshole


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubey.

Stop being you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Hahah, the moment Let the Squiddles Sleep started playing I knew where this was going.

Did not disappoint.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to guess that Jade will talk to three trolls and then we will transition back to john.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to guess Sollux, Tavros, and Nepeta as the three trolls.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2010)

Everyone's reactions everywhere I go:


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Nov 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm going to guess Sollux, Tavros, and Nepeta as the three trolls.



Fuck that. Jade vs Equius needs to happen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty sure it'll be three that haven't spoken to Rose or Dave yet.

I'd say, Fef, Sollux and Tavros


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Equius just got done talking to Dave so I don't see him getting another log so soon.

Personally i'm hoping for Jade/Eridan. But I doubt it's happening. Unless Eridan uses someone else's computer.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 10, 2010)

Tavros has spoken to Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Jade/Nepeta will be sofaking Dawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter since Jade is a boring prick.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't matter since Jade is a boring prick.



This is neg worthy Cubey .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Brb, changing vote to Cubey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

I mean who hasn't in the recent two updates.

Rose had Eridan/Aradia/Nepeta

Dave had Gamzee/Equius/Terezi

So I'm guessing

Jade will talk to Feferi/Sollux/Tavros

and John to Vriska/Karkat/Kanaya


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

This is assuming of course that Feferi wakes up before the rift.

Which she might not.


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be interesting to see Jade/Karkat though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Jade woke up. She and Fef were in the same situation.

And Fef is more used to horrorterrors so it shouldn't really be as bad a trip for her

She'll be fine.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Jade was terrified though.

Feferi didn't seem to mind it at all. If it was fear that woke Jade up then Feferi might be there for a while.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2010)

maybe globyglob was an outer god


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Fef can probably wake up whenever she wants.


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

A SBAHJ T Shirt ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Getting the PS Book 2


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2010)

My god,were your hearts beating as fast as mine during that flash


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Artistically that might have been my favorite flash.

It was the perfect blend of stoner/creepy as fuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm considering getting the PS books. Largely to get my IRL friends to read it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Artistically that might have been my favorite flash.
> 
> *It was the perfect blend of stoner/creepy as fuck.*


That pretty much sums up all dreams.

Besides wet ones.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

A friend of mine summarised it as

"Okay, so what I'm getting from this is that dreaming with a dead dream self results in you have a really good acid trip followed by a really bad one."


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> A friend of mine summarised it as
> 
> "Okay, so what I'm getting from this is that dreaming with a dead dream self results in you have a really good acid trip followed by a really bad one."



That is spot on.


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Ditto         .


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2010)

Man fuck all the other mafia games I was thinking ...."Man hope Koma or Sunny hosts mspa mafia" 

Miracle happened and I fuckin missed the sign up.

Oh and going to view the flash now! Full volume and shit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh btw if you want uh to be a good bro/sis to Sunny. Go vote in his Konoha Colosseum match against Soda. 

Only do it if you have the will to and enjoy that nonsense.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2010)

Whould it be ignorant of me to think that rose had some hand in the negative part in her waking up ?

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://mspaintadventures.wikia.com/wiki/Needlekind#Thorns_of_Oglogoth





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://mspaintadventures.wikia.com/wiki/The_Noble_Circle_of_Horrorterrors


 So some how rose's needles and the horror terrors (the thing shown in jades dream are connected some how


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It doesn't matter since Jade is a boring prick.


ELOQUENT DISDAIN.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> ELOQUENT DISDAIN.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2010)

That flash.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> Whould it be ignorant of me to think that rose had some hand in the negative part in her waking up ?
> 
> EDIT:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rose draws her power from the horrorterrors but she can't control anything they do.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes Kizaru! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2010)

that was so trippy

fucking loved it


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 10, 2010)

And now Fef is bugging her :33

I sense awesomeness on the way


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2010)

Should be a good log.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2010)

Yessssssss

This is the conversation I've been wanting. I want this conversation as soon as possible.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

CC: )(ey remember t)(at troll c)(ick you saw w)(ile you were tripping? T)(at was me! Glub Glub Glub!


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yessssssss
> 
> This is the conversation I've been wanting. I want this conversation as soon as possible.


To channel Sphyer: "This is what ART truly is!"


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2010)

Also looking forward to Jade's convo with Karkat she's supposed to have after she wakes up


----------



## Pipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Jade and Feferi convo


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 11, 2010)

Miss Hornless McFinless.  Burrrn.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 11, 2010)

pretty neat Convo between them


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

CC: More blubber spills out of that mouth than a gash in a poached whale.
GG: ewwwww
CC: Gluuuuuub, I just made myself hungry. 380~
GG: ewwwwwwwwwwww!
GG: fish aliens are weird
CC: Hey! We're the aristocracy. We've got a duty to be weird. 

Best part


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2010)

I am happy with this conversation

Also confirms all Sessions are in the same universe, just really stupidly far apart.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2010)

HomeStuck really reminds me of Earth Bound.

 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubVnmeTRqhg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Man swear this reminded me of a recent flash...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am happy with this conversation
> 
> Also confirms all Sessions are in the same universe, just really stupidly far apart.



CC: It is t)(e infinite space w)(ic)( divides all sessions, completely unnavigable and unfat)(omable, untouc)(ed by t)(e time or space of any universe in existence. 

That sounds multiversal to me.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow.  I've seen the Giygas fight before but god damn.  Is _everything_ in Earthbound and Mother 3 scary as all hell?


Platinum said:


> CC: It is t)(e infinite space w)(ic)( divides all sessions, completely unnavigable and unfat)(omable, untouc)(ed by t)(e time or space of any universe in existence.
> 
> That sounds multiversal to me.


I figured it was a deliberately ambiguous sort of "we can't really understand how this crazy pan-dimensional thing works so don't even try" statement.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2010)

Just roll with it and know that cuttlefish/squiddles = eldritich abominations.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 11, 2010)

is it just me or does jades way of speaking seem different


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

I like how she goes off about Karkat
pathetic loser  that's cold


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 11, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> is it just me or does jades way of speaking seem different


Probably because she's just dreamed about an infinite wall of tentacles and teeth whispering creepy, distorted song lyrics in her ear.  Shortly after having been hit in the face with a moon.

I'd be in a bit of a mood too.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2010)

Not to mention she's cranky after having just woken up


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2010)

Even the trolls sunny likes suck.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally got my comp working to update the game.

Nice to see a Jade convo after so much time, though she acted weird. It's understandable though consider what she just went through.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

That makes more sense thanks to the convo.

Feferi is all  since she's used to the horror terrors. Whereas Karkat not so much. Hence him being freaked the fuck out.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

it's pretty realistic
I used to have dreams of being able to breath underwater and swimming down as deep as I could go
more often than not they degraded to nightmares as I imagined the eternal dark and isolation


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Every night I dream of Giygas.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2010)

Hnnnnnnnnnnn No IT HURTS IT HURTS 

NOOOO


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

ITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTSITHURTS


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm still not convinced that the horrorterrors are as benign as Rose and Feferi are leading us on to believe.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

So Banhammer was innocent? 

My bad . 

Though I don't regret it since his behavior screamed mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

If I were guilty you'd never know it. I was inocent so I just blew it having nothing to loose.



Though I told you about the inocent bro. I told you


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

haha ban 



Platinum said:


> CC: It is t)(e infinite space w)(ic)( divides all sessions, completely unnavigable and unfat)(omable, untouc)(ed by t)(e time or space of any universe in existence.
> 
> That sounds multiversal to me.



Nah, it's Hussie talk for one big ass universe with untouched spaces dividing them.



Quelsatron said:


> is it just me or does jades way of speaking seem different



I think so true. Dave's speeches also seem to be toned down on the weirdness.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Nah, it's Hussie talk for one big ass universe with untouched spaces dividing them.



She explicitly says that it is untouched by any universe in existence.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If I were guilty you'd never know it. I was inocent so I just blew it having nothing to loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I told you about the inocent bro. I told you



I WARNED YOU BRO 

I TOLD YOU ABOUT STAIRS


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess that's true too. Meh, doesn't matter much.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 11, 2010)

@Koma: Should totally be in a write up if Dave gets lynched


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Lovecraft said:
			
		

> Outside the ordered universe is that amorphous blight of nethermost confusion which blasphemes and bubbles at the center of all infinity—the boundless daemon sultan Azathoth, whose name no lips dare speak aloud, and who gnaws hungrily in inconceivable, unlighted chambers beyond time and space amidst the muffled, maddening beating of vile drums and the thin monotonous whine of accursed flutes.



I wonder if that creature at the end of the flash is supposed to be Azathoth.

All of it fits. Then again Hussie says he doesn't read Lovecraft but that quote is easy to find and pops up on any google search about Eldritch Abominations.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it's more likely to just be an Azathoth-analogue rather than the real deal. Clearly based on Lovecraftian Eldritch Abominations, though.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah. While it's based on Lovecraftian mythology, I don't see Hussie using Lovecraft's creations.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

I know it's probably not Azathoth. But hussie's version of Azathoth.



That is the wikipedia image of Azathoth. They even look alike.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Hell he is even accompanied by creepy ass music.

I'm just saying. That was probably the supreme horrorterror. Which is probably going to be based partially on Lovecraft's Azathoth.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy shit, that is indeed scary.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

That wasn't scary at all. Hussie's flash was infinitely more terror-inducing than that picture.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That wasn't scary at all. Hussie's flash was infinitely more terror-inducing than that picture.



The music at the end really sold it though. Also this convo was very light hearted compared to last update. Kind of like playing pokemon after speed running through a silent hill game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

Why do so many horror terrors have tentacles?

Whats so damn scary about calamari?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That wasn't scary at all. Hussie's flash was infinitely more terror-inducing than that picture.



Cubey shut up. Don't knock it until you read it.



Sunuvmann said:


> Why do so many horror terrors have tentacles?
> 
> Whats so damn scary about calamari?



It was Lovecraft's thing .

Though mortals couldn't grasp their true forms so they mostly saw tentacled monsters.

Some like Nyarlathotep could change from an Egyptian Pharoh to a shapeless form of gas to a many tentacled nightmare in a snap.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

I gotta say, I was not expecting Fluthlu to evolve into this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

Speaking of Lovecraft, have you guys seen the last few episodes of South Park?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

That is background worthy.



Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of Lovecraft, have you guys seen the last few episodes of South Park?



I loved last weeks.

Still haven't seen this weeks ep.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tFNneUKKa1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2010)

FUUUUUUUU

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2010)

Still not as bad as loli cthulu


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1KxzJNiGao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Still not as bad as loli cthulu



loli cthulu, do I want to know ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

Also Hussie updated his formspring.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

> Wait are Dave's eyes really red, or was that just stylization or whatever? This will probably be answered eventually but I am asking you anyway hello
> 
> They are red.


O shiettttt

I meant to bring that up but I'm glad he confirmed it.


> So um do the kid's eye colours match their text colours then?
> 
> Sure looks like it!


Having brown eyes, I


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

> Aaargh! That update! My eyes! My ears! My brain! My soul! Seriously, though, why Squiddles of all things? And did you have LtSS comissioned just so you'd have a creepy-ass Squiddles song for that purpose?
> 
> Why Squiddles? I don't really understand the question, but I'll state the obvious. Squiddles I guess are a sort of candy coated representation of the outer gods. Not literally. They are a brand in a fictional universe. A cartoon show. They were not necessarily conjured into existence by the gods, via dark conspiracy either. It's more likely that humans created them as an echo of their subconscious awareness that these gods exist, and present them through this cute, approachable facade.



Hah! I'd like to see some outergod tanglebuddying


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2010)

Dave's eyes are so awesome they defy human logic.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2010)

It's nice that we got eyecolor confirmation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2010)

Its kinda weird that they go to the outer realm instead of just like...sleeping and dreaming like regular people...


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

That's what makes it awesome. Imagine if life was like that 

Whimsical I am.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

silly sunny
all the dreaming you and me know about is actually our dreamselves dreaming
without a dreamself to dream for us by proxy, how are we supposed dream regularly?
duh


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 11, 2010)

dreaming about dreaming


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2010)

This is some Inception shit right here.

Also red eyes would be very sensitive to light, hence why Dave wears shades all the time.

Hussie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

shit said:


> silly sunny
> all the dreaming you and me know about is actually our dreamselves dreaming
> without a dreamself to dream for us by proxy, how are we supposed dream regularly?
> duh


OH FUCK

NOW WE KNOW WHY ARADIA HAS THE VOICES!

She's never had a dreamself so when she slept she was in the outer realm.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Aradia never slept at all. Being dead and all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

Back when she was alive


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh yeah. She had voices in her head before she died.

Forgot about that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Gonna be the one who says it.......
> 
> DAVE HAS SHARINGANS



Gonna be the one who says it .......

YOU'RE A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

Dave doesn't need gay shit like that.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

u jelly dave isnt as cool as the sauce? 

fuck, even if its a joke its fucking hard to say this


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Dave and Sasuke should never be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 12, 2010)

Ever                 .


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 12, 2010)

FCG: PAST ME IS THE DUMBEST BUCKET OF FESTERING DISCHARGE I EVER FELL ASS BACKWARDS INTO.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

CG: TELL ME JADE
CG: WHY ARE YOU SUCH A RACIST? 

Oh god, I love this convo so much.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 12, 2010)

CG: HOLY SHIT, IT'S HARLEY 
CG: COMMUNICATING WITH ME OUT OF NOWHERE OF HER OWN VOLITION 
CG: HOLD THAT THOUGHT WHILE I GO INFORM MY DISGRACE OF A CLOWN FRIEND ABOUT THIS TRUE REAL LIFE MIRACLE, IT MIGHT LIFT HIS SPIRITS

What a true bro


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

> ?TG: ahahahahah oh god
> ?TG: dude i cant believe you were just getting on our case about hitting on the troll girls
> ?TG: and then literally the very next memo you are slobbering all over jade



Dave 

This convo is amazing


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Dave continues to own.

Future/Past Karkat conversations are always the best.


----------



## gabies (Nov 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA 
i love this


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

So Karkat is falling for Jade now?

More troll/human romance. Just what we needed .


----------



## gabies (Nov 12, 2010)

Jade wants the bone bulge bad


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

So we have.

Vriska falling for John
Eridan falling for Rose
Terezi falling for Dave
and now Karkat falling for Jade


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2010)

That conversation was _hilarious._


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know if Eridan was 'falling' for Rose. Rather he wanted mutual hate. 

The two girls though, that was definite Red Rom.

Also KanayaxRose <3333


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't know if Eridan was 'falling' for Rose. Rather he wanted mutual hate.
> 
> The two girls though, that was definite Red Rom.
> 
> Also KanayaxRose <3333



Well isn't wanting mutual hate the same as falling for someone?

At least in troll romance terms?

And forgot about Kanaya, though I was focusing more on recent romantic developments .


----------



## gabies (Nov 12, 2010)

this thread better not turn into some HoU pairing bullshit :karkatgiogio


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2010)

> CG: YOU HAVE A LOT OF IMPORTANT USELESS SCAMPERING AND GIGGLING TO DO. WHEREAS I HAVE A CRUCIAL DATE WITH A PNEUMATIC DRILL, TO BORE A HOLE IN THE CENTER OF MY FOREHEAD, DEEP INTO THE PLUMP ANGUISH BLADDER WHICH STORES MY ALIEN DISMAY FLUID. THAT'S A REAL THING WE HAVE, FYI.
> CG: I WILL THEN PERFORM A LITTLE SOFT SHOE NUMBER IN THE PUDDLE OF FLUID THAT ACCUMULATES ON THE FLOOR, WHILE MAKING THE BIGGEST SMILE EVER ATTEMPTED BY SOMEONE NOT CLINICALLY RETARDED.
> CG: I WILL DO THIS FOR YOUR AMUSEMENT, JADE. TO SAY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING.


Karkat continues to be the best


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Gabies said:


> this thread better not turn into some HoU pairing bullshit :karkatgiogio



The fact that we are the MSPA subforum already makes HoU level quality impossible here.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 12, 2010)

we need the :karkatgiogio as a new nf emote


----------



## gabies (Nov 12, 2010)

we need an MSPA ryoma too, maybe a gazmee ryoma or a dave ryoma


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

We really do need :kargio to be an official nf smiley.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing update was completely amazing.



> ?GG: i cant wait for future you to future kiss my ass!



Jade, I never knew you had it in you, but you've just climbed a few rungs with that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2010)

> ??? turntechGodhead [?TG] AT ?:?? responded to memo.
> ?TG: ahahahahah oh god
> ?TG: dude i cant believe you were just getting on our case about hitting on the troll girls
> ?TG: and then literally the very next memo you are slobbering all over jade
> ...



Dave shows his stance on hypocrisy.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

I am really liking pissed off Jade.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 12, 2010)

whee, finally finsihed and got up to date   That killed a whole week of work, most impressive....

Vrishka and Karkat are the bomb


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2010)

CG: RIGHT NOW THERE'S A LUMBERJACK SPLITTING WOOD ON MY THINK PAN. 
CG: HE'S GOT THE FOREARMS OF A CHOLERBEAR, A MOUNTAIN OF LOGS, AND NOTHING BUT FUCKING TIME

also dat HumanXTroll  JohnXVirska and DaveXTerezi is just around the corner


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

CG: I DO TWO THINGS AND TWO THINGS ONLY, I DEVASTATE SORRY MOTHERFUCKERS, AND GET SHIT DONE AS AN AWESOME LEADER.

*BADASS*


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2010)

Dave was the best part of this convo 


we need a atdave smiley.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

I support making those MSPA emotes official.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 12, 2010)

We need a Nepeta version of :33

MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

We need an Equius version of 


Make it happen .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

Make a list of the stylistic ones you want and I'll do em


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

An Eridan version of .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> An Eridan version of .



Oh man, that'd be hilarious.

I want a Vriska


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2010)

Dave >infnitely> Karkat


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2010)

new update


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

New update.

Oh, Jade ditched the reminders.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

I wonder how much of that was Andrew getting tired of drawing them and having to remember the color sequence, etc. 

But good, she's snapping out of it. Hopefully, John gets her in and soon.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

John/Jade log incoming.

That's what i'm guessing.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2010)

Sleepless Jade gonna be coming, fuck yeah.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Sleepless Jade gonna be coming, fuck yeah.



But that means no robo-punches anymore.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2010)

There's always a possibility of Candy Mecha from PS returning. And Robo Jad has been gone for a while, too...


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2010)

Equius vs Candy Mecha: Cage Match.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

Its a battle to see if Candy mecha can get Equius fat before Equius tears it apart.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Happy Jade :33


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

JADE HAS A SERVER PLAYER.

SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

It's almost medium entry time .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Having been reading from the start, this fills me with pride.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Having been reading from the start, this fills me with pride.


Me too :33

Its like FINALLLY

I'm IRL ing


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

It probably still won't happen for a week or two.

It's most definitely going to get flash treatment.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Having just caught up a couple weeks ago this makes me go


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Jade's happiness makes everyone else happy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It probably still won't happen for a week or two.
> 
> It's most definitely going to get flash treatment.



it'll be worth the wait then


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

Of course it will be worth the wait.

Hussie has never disappointed.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2010)

That Jade drawing is like one of the happiest looking things in the whole comic


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

mspa smilies

need a Gamzee


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

we all need a Gamzee in our lives


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

shit said:


> mspa smilies
> 
> need a Gamzee



:Miracles

Text of course would be

"HoW dO tHeY wOrK?"


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

this is why I don't make smilies


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Man you deserve to be lynched for that


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2010)

That was not a miracle.


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

dammit


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

its stupid hands are in the way, and you can't see his facepaint
also the skin tone of a troll is hard to get down
also SCREW YOU GUYS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Just, just stop, man, this is embarrassing for everyone involved. Leave it to the professionals.


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

you're making me want to try another one


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Can I vote to lynch you from this thread?


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

new page, that last page didn't happen, hahahahaha
nothing to see there


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2010)

Page 444?

You are quite certain there has never been, and never will be, a page 444


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Never again


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

Confirmation no PS crew will come into Homestuck. Good.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


Ahahahahahahahaha  

I can't....

I just don't....

....


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm kind of happy that their is going to be no PS appearances in Homestuck.

It's best to keep the series separate.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm kind of happy that their is going to be no PS appearances in Homestuck.
> 
> It's best to keep the series separate.



That's what I've been saying all along.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm with it.

Though a cameo would've been nice 

Or rather another cameo, in case I'm forgetting something.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, they can be seperate even if it has a cameo from a character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

Chill, bros, John's got this shit under control


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

How can John focus when their is lasagna in the oven?

He is a stronger man than I.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope you like my new mafia write up. :33

About time a mafia got killed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Finally.

It's all because we finally have a capable leader :33.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

shit dun goofed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

shit wasn't very real


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

We got a small update.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Hussie teasing us with who's gonna be Jade's prototyping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh god, I can't wait to see what he prototypes it with


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

Tier 2 will obviously be Hass. But what will be tier 1?!?!!?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

I want that mummy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

If it wasn't for Davesprite, I'd have thought dreamjade would have been likely...

Mummy or knight..tough to decide...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm hoping for the mummy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

Dat Mummy Hat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

Dream Jade/Bec

Jack gets dream and FG powers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2010)

The smart thing is to not even prototype it before entry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a theory I proposed on the MSPA forum.

Yet that's probably going to break the game the most.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Fuck we got outplayed.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2010)

y'all know plat is the mafia right? I've only been saying it ever since before he rushed to get me lynched


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my God jade's "family"

What if it's future Dad, Future Bro and Future Mom


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2010)

Ban you deserved your lynching.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> y'all know plat is the mafia right? I've only been saying it ever since before he rushed to get me lynched



I'm Eridan .

Sunny knows this since he role protected me.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> y'all know plat is the mafia right? I've only been saying it ever since before he rushed to get me lynched



Plat's not mafia.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm dead lol


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

I knew who was mafia since the start.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2010)

At this point, I'm not going to take any of your claims as truth. Too much confusion. But I figure at least one person who's been active in the game has to be Mafia and influencing it without notice.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, it's too late anyways.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 13, 2010)

no shit Cubey

no shit


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Cubey we already know who the mafia is damn it.

We lost. 

Oh well next game will hopefully be better.

Fuck it we should just lynch you since we already lost.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Ending the night phase right now so you can enjoy lynching cubey.


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2010)

lets lynch platinum anyways shit is suspicous making us lynch a low poster

fuck that

by shit i mean 

Platnuim bling


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Update. :33


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2010)

dat face


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2010)

100 mill for the cloning pad
bet it clones a wicked sandwich


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 14, 2010)

The instant that I saw John move Jade's flowers I just went "I wouldn't do that..."


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

Hussie is updating his formspring.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice one of the add-ons is an ectobiology station.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

I wonder what the fuck the drill things does.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 14, 2010)

Feferi is not fat 

also I felt posting this video here since we all love Nic Cage

[YOUTUBE]5PJddmfesaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2010)

There's a gif of Nepeta going "Do you want this Cake" and Nic Cage Equius yelling "I WANT IT"


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I wonder what the fuck the drill things does.


Whatever it is, it incorporates loathsome popamatic bubble technology.

So probably something dangerous.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2010)

Tv needs to post that gif.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2010)

told you people plat was guilty. if only you had followed my leadership


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Andrew! First of all, I gotta say I love your work. I was actually inspired to do some writing because of you. My question is: Do you like anime? You should read Bleach. I think you'd like it consider that author loves to "troll" as much as you do. 

Hi, and thanks.

I don't watch anime of any sort.

It's not that I have anything against it on principle. It's just that I'm not from Japan.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> told you people plat was guilty. if only you had followed my leadership



Plat isn't guilty, man. Trust me. I'm mafia, I know who the mafia are, Platinum is not one of us.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank god Hussie doesn't read Blech.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Plat isn't guilty, man. Trust me. I'm mafia, I know who the mafia are, Platinum is not one of us.


You were my very second head shot


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hi Andrew! First of all, I gotta say I love your work. I was actually inspired to do some writing because of you. My question is: Do you like anime? You should read Bleach. I think you'd like it consider that author loves to "troll" as much as you do.
> 
> Hi, and thanks.
> 
> ...



I wonder who asked that question.


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2010)

Someone retarded

I feel insulted that Andrew was compared to a hack like Kubo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2010)

Andrew trolls.
Kubo just can't write.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kubo just can't write.



a couple of pals of mine and myself have been saying that for God knows how long now


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2010)

fucking anime fans need to leave Hussie alone and stop embarrassing themselves


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2010)

However, Bro having TTGL glasses are fitting


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2010)

Ink spills = Sepulchritude level obviously


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

Why do people have to send Hussie stupid questions and waste his time?

And whoever compared him to Kubo should be shot.

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


Though this made me laugh .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Andrew trolls.
> Kubo just can't write.



The OBD has been saying this for months now.

The Kubo is a Troll meme is just irritating beyond belief.

Sorry people Kubo just sucks. His incompetence is real he actually thinks "THE HEART" is deep and thought provoking.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, that's the fun of Bleach.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Why do people have to send Hussie stupid questions and waste his time?
> 
> And whoever compared him to Kubo should be shot.
> 
> ...



and then they porked   oh god, I laughed so hard it pushed a fart out


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 14, 2010)

*AH*: SOMEONE IMMEDIATELY SENT ME SOME FAN FICTION ABOUT THIS. THIS IS SO SURPRISING.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

Update.

It's been a while since John and Jade have talked to each other.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm betting there won't be much time to fuck around


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

John named the bunny Liv Tyler .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

I named my second NF fantasy basketball league Rainbow Rumpus Partytown though I doubt any of them will get the reference.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 14, 2010)

That's awesome, Platinum.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2010)

John-Jade convos were always so dawww. That's why I shipped them for a while...until it became i*c*st. 

I named my team that won the contest that got us this forum TEAM ADORABLOOD THIRSTY :ho


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 14, 2010)

I loved the convo. It made go :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm guessing there will be anywhere between 1-2 minutes left.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Why do people have to send Hussie stupid questions and waste his time?
> 
> And whoever compared him to Kubo should be shot.
> 
> ...



I followed that up with the "That's what you get for answering questions and not updating" post :33

Also it's obvious the timer's gonna be 4 minutes 13 seconds I mean come on


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I followed that up with the "That's what you get for answering questions and not updating" post :33
> 
> Also it's obvious the timer's gonna be 4 minutes 13 seconds I mean come on



3 minutes and 41 seconds .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2010)

1m34 seconds.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Three new SBaHJ strips are out, in honour of the shirt being for sale.

Also the PS book 2 is out, as well as a combo package with book 1 you should all buy if you haven't yet.

And if you pay $10 extra, for a limited time, Andrew'll do a sketch in the PS book 2 cover


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack just arrived on Lowas

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT


----------



## Pipe (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2010)

Denizen gonna answer for its BS.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Three new SBaHJ strips are out, in honour of the shirt being for sale.
> 
> Also the PS book 2 is out, as well as a combo package with book 1 you should all buy if you haven't yet.
> 
> And if you pay $10 extra, for a limited time, Andrew'll do a sketch in the PS book 2 cover



I'm trying to scrounge up some extra cash for the book.

I'm stuck between either a Rose/Eridan wizard duel sketch or a Eridan/Nepeta Roleplaying sketch.


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't even bought PS book 1 yet, but I went ahead and bought book 2 because I want me a Hussiesketch. I would have bought them both now but I probably don't have enough money for that

I went with John, Dave, and Karkat posing as a team because shit just got real. Simple, but brilliant


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll wait for book 3 and get them all at once.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Geg why didn't you get the package of both books?


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2010)

I just said I wouldn't be able to afford it 

Also checking around on twitter I noticed this on Radiation's page:



> all songs with people entering must end with piano quote from sburban jungle


Is this a hint at a new song for a flash of Jade entering?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2010)

Really, while the flashes are awesome, I could do without the no updates for days


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

hey Jhon, jhon?



Run


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

YES

FUCK YES

HELL

FUCKING

*YES*


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

Bro. Hey, Bro!

*WATCH OUT.*


*Spoiler*: _my body is ready for this kind of moment_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Your body can never be ready for this


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuck man Fuck.

It's about to get so fucking real.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Reality is crying at how it will never be this real


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

rhit just got seal


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2010)

What's gonna happen if Lowas can't handle the realness of this moment and implodes and explodes simultaneously.

I mean how will John ever contine the game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

Just for reference, the Fourth Prototyping is about to take place.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome fight

Awesome Fight

Awesome Fight

Prototyping

Fuck'n hell Jade?!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel what's gonna happen is first we go back to Jade and see her setting things up.
Then we go to Dave see him wake up and an Injured Davesprite will go fly away to find bro.

Then we go back to LoWaS Bro is somehow gonna be winning the fight, and everything is looking good.

Then we go back to John/Jade the meteor is coming but Jade isn't sure what to prototype. John meanwhile gets some money from Dave and Obtains the Cloning Pad.
Jade Decides to Clone Bec...

The we are with Davesprite again who makes his way to LoWaS and sees the fight thinking it's so awesome.

And Just when Bro's about to hit the final Blow...

Jade Prototypes Cloned Bec. Enters the Medium and bluh.

Jack becomes Lord English, or something close. He Attacks Bro, leaving his sword broken and Bro dieing. Then leaves.

Then as DaveSprite goes near the dying Bro, Bro will Hand DaveSprite his Broken sword to be given to present Dave.

End of of Act 5.

The whole Clone Bec thing is assuming Jack is English if he's not then just replace the 4th prototype with anything you think Jade will have.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm actually thinking Dave wakes up a little shaky from what's... y'know, THERE. Somehow finds Bro in a bad state, such as through his glasses, blames John for not helping(as he's getting Jade prepped), and says it's all her fault(*character drama and shipping development*), and goes off to wherever.

Then flash ending Act 5.2 and also showing the fight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

December 16th is the 612th day of Homestuck.

Be prepared.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

...such a long way though...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2010)

One month.

That'll be EOA5

Then the two year anniversary will be EOA6


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 15, 2010)

well if the universe doesn't implode from the throwdown between Jack and Bro i'd be very surprised


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 15, 2010)

*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*
*HOLY SHIT*

​


----------



## Watchman (Nov 15, 2010)

This is going to be absolutely epic. Can't see Bro surviving, though.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 15, 2010)

It's that Kamina resemblance.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2010)

grandpa will intervene and die for our sins


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

They will fight with their blades. Only then can they truly understand each other.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2010)

Your gonna need them


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 15, 2010)

you can never have enough towels


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2010)

Bro better not die .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2010)

Update

Guess that disqualifies Bec prototyping?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 15, 2010)

Bro die and he'll become Jade's sprite


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2010)

that was pretty random


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm gonna bet three hundred thousand rep points as that globe is gonna come back eventually and save the day.


Edit: I'M OVER 9000


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2010)

Next Snoop Bust get.

We'll probably next see it with the Exiles.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2010)

oh shit
it's over 9000, gais
posts ITT that is


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Bro better not die .



The Globe will crash towards LoWaS hit Jack on the head giving bro enough time to Abscond.

Alternatively Jaspers will be revealed to have come to the future by some weird method and sacrifice himself to save bro. (though I always though it would somehow involve saving rose)


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sort of hoping for a last second Dave Sprite save.

And we can get a touching brother/alternate timeline brother moment.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2010)

You know, that globe probably triggered Bec's memory to his true purpose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2010)

zenieth said:


> You know, that globe probably triggered Bec's memory to his true purpose.


I doubt it/hope not since it would pretty much defy Bec's whole character.

He may be a divinely powerful and all knowing devil beast, but he's still a dog. Which makes him loyal to Jade and Hass.

However, on a side note, I bet Hass was the one to program the machine, but what I wonder is who ordered Droogs to use it...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2010)

Bec won't betray Jade. He is man's best friend after all.


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack with FG is still a sweet ass idea.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

MSPA thread is a planetbuster 

And Cubey we've only been predicting that for months now, since the concept of First Guardians was shown.

Hell, since before, when we knew how powerful Bec was.

You are such a slowpoke.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still hoping for the mummy+ Hass or Dream Jade.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2010)

Assuming Bec goes against them, it'd wind up spelling rape. Unless those horrorterrors really are on Feferi's side.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

Called putting nothing in on the MSPA forum


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Rose is totally going to tell John to prototype Bec.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

Also 612 + 413 = 1025


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Rose is totally going to tell John to prototype Bec.


WELCOME TO HOMESTUCK
SELECT DIFFICULTY
==> EASY MODE

Also, going off from the lyrics from the flash/Let the Squiddles Sleep, if Lord English is Plumbthroat(captain guy from escend), then that means he actually has the capabilities to take down the horrorterrors.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah it seems 1025 is the new major number.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

10/25 was when Alterniabound was made.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Rose saying Bec is likely because that fits with the breaking the world schema.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

She is either going to suggest Bec or suggest doing nothing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

That'd make sense as being what causes the scratch...

Bec being prototyped I mean...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think the scratch is going to happen immediately.

It wouldn't make sense time wise.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2010)

> EB: ok, we have 10 minutes and 25 seconds.
> GG: hmmmm i wonder what the significance of that number is
> EB: why would it be significant?
> EB: numbers don't always need to have significance!
> GG: but they usually do!



Well okay then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

413 + 612 = 1025

Also



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> The second gate on LOHAC transports directly to an upper floor of John's house.
> 
> He then simply had to stroll downstairs while John was 1000 stories up getting pranked by nanna, and make off with the board like a ninja.


Ohhhh, so thats how Bro got there lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

fresh from the latest drawfag on /co/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

But the dog is white and Jack is Black


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

**


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2010)

is the dog gnawing on Jade's dreamself in the first pic?
I guess that question is rhetorical since none of you are the artist


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

The answer is yes


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2010)

oh rite I guess it makes sense
it's late and it caught me by surprise
so gruesome


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2010)

> GG: dave got to bring back a dead bird because of course he is too cool to have any *dead family members*



EPIC FORESHADOWING


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

The thing that's bleh is Hass' writing was dark green but the sprite is light green >_>


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2010)

> GG: that is
> GG: soooo cooooool


Jade is kawaii desu


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eExfV_xKaiM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2010)

Update

HE LIVES


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

LIL CAL!


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2010)

Time for me to catch up. I haven't read mspa in like a week.

from 11/10 when I stopped reading must be like wow 37 updates roughly.
WOW that is a lot


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

My face when I saw Dave Sprite through Bro's shades .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

EPIC UPDATE.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 16, 2010)

will Jack shit his pants or not?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

You cannot get rid of Cal.

It's physically impossible.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2010)

Bro cut up Cal and then restitched him back together
that's some srs love/hate shit going on there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it would have been more epic if he saw the reflection of Davesprite in Cal's eye.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh man, imagine Hussie doing a Flash of that fight. 

AWESOMENESS OVERLOAD


----------



## Pipe (Nov 16, 2010)

that would be awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

Nah, Jackspers will abscond.

This makes me want to finish the tier list.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2010)

he'll just about abscond and then get at least 33% stronger all of a sudden
then it'll be on


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 16, 2010)

If there is a fight, I hope for a remix of Black + Beatdown (Strider Style)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

HELP ME FINISH THE TIER LIST YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

CHOOSE A CHARACTER IN THE OP THAT HASNT BEEN PICKED AND FILL THAT SHIT OUT


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think Jack is going to abscond immediately.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

He's not gonna abscond immediately. They're gonna duke it out for a while and then Jackspers will leave.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 16, 2010)

Davesprite and Bro convo please Hussie make it happen


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Komamura said:


> He's not gonna abscond immediately. They're gonna duke it out for a while and then Jackspers will leave.



It will probably be a small scene in the upcoming flash.



Pipe said:


> Davesprite and Bro convo please Hussie make it happen



YES


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Also Hussie updated his formspring if you guys didn't know.

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 16, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


lol Hussie


----------



## gabies (Nov 16, 2010)

hopefully a mini flash for this fight, davesprite and bro sword combo


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


Hahaha


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> If there is a fight, I hope for a remix of Black + Beatdown (Strider Style)



Liquid Beatdown.

Also that was a motherfucking epic update to come home from my last exam to.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

Last exam?

Does that mean...

Felt vs MC game?


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Liquid Beatdown.


Maybe this?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

Very soon.


----------



## gabies (Nov 16, 2010)

since the trolls aren't really mammals, is it safe to assume that the troll girls will be flat chested forever? or do they have breasts anyway because why not?

Rationalizing a biological reason for the trolls to have breasts is the single most critical literary endeavor humanity has ever faced.

rehistoricryoma


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

I want to play now, TV.


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2010)

I want to see Bro's power. He hasn't done anything other than swordlocking with Jack.

His blade probably has some temporal powers now though.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

Cubey you are forgetting something else he has done, uh you know cutting a meteor in half ?


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuuuuuuck, I just noticed I made a typo in my address when ordering the PS book  Thankfully they still haven't shipped, probably because Andrew is busy with all those sketches, and I sent them an email about fixing it, but I dunno if that'll screw things up with the sketch or not


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 16, 2010)

lol Cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2010)

Geg said:


> Fuuuuuuck, I just noticed I made a typo in my address when ordering the PS book  Thankfully they still haven't shipped, probably because Andrew is busy with all those sketches, and I sent them an email about fixing it, but I dunno if that'll screw things up with the sketch or not



PM Betelgeuse on the forum about it, she's the one who helps with all that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2010)

Mini-Update


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

A transition is imminent. Why does a transition have to be imminent ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2010)

caw caw friend


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabies said:


> since the trolls aren't really mammals, is it safe to assume that the troll girls will be flat chested forever? or do they have breasts anyway because why not?
> 
> Rationalizing a biological reason for the trolls to have breasts is the single most critical literary endeavor humanity has ever faced.
> 
> rehistoricryoma



This is of vital importance, as you say. After all, i can't see a badass mothercrusher like Dave doing the nasty with Terezi when he discovers she's lacking in the boobies. _ however _ Dave and Future Dave can no doubt conspire to make some funky breast growing potion using the punchcards somehow. after all, what better use for all the grist and boonbanks that the ironic bossman has knocking around? They can't all be spent on snazzy shades and welsh swords 

I think John would do Vrishka even if she didn't have boobies though, i just get that feeling.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do you keep saying Vrishka it's Vriska.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Why do you keep saying Vrishka it's Vriska.



odd stoy behind that. I used to have a dungeons and dragons character called Vrishka back in the day, so my brain just fades out and types it automatically...

i will endeavour to get it right in future, i swear


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Update, it was a minion of the Denizen rather than a very small piece of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Feferi/Jade needs to happen
> 
> Gamzee/Dave
> 
> ...



Reading old posts.

called it perfectly.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2010)

All caught up with MSPA. The convo colors of Jade and Karkat hurt my eyes. XD
Oh and I should really help finish that tier list thing today....maybe we can have a mspa batle tournament.....
winner will get a prize like custom user title, sparkly avatar or like bigger avatar and sig fo sho.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabies said:


> since the trolls aren't really mammals, is it safe to assume that the troll girls will be flat chested forever? or do they have breasts anyway because why not?
> 
> Rationalizing a biological reason for the trolls to have breasts is the single most critical literary endeavor humanity has ever faced.
> 
> rehistoricryoma





SunlightHeartPlus said:


> This is of vital importance, as you say. After all, i can't see a badass mothercrusher like Dave doing the nasty with Terezi when he discovers she's lacking in the boobies. _ however _ Dave and Future Dave can no doubt conspire to make some funky breast growing potion using the punchcards somehow. after all, what better use for all the grist and boonbanks that the ironic bossman has knocking around? They can't all be spent on snazzy shades and welsh swords
> 
> I think John would do Vrishka even if she didn't have boobies though, i just get that feeling.



I think I can channel Dave quite well by saying

what the fuck am i reading


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

what the fucking fuck is this fuckery


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 17, 2010)

EB: yes, you are talking to the proud owner of a brand new BILL COSBY COMPUTER, ok? 
GG:  
EB: it is a stylish laptop in the shape of none other than bill cosby, the comedy LEGEND himself. 
GG: omg 
EB: he is looking a little sly, and fatherly, and he is wearing a sweater, and he is bill cosby.

I absolutely loved this dialogue. This is why John is so epic.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Reading old posts.
> 
> called it perfectly.



Equius/Rose didn't happen.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Also, for those of you who don't know, Typhoeus, is not a web broweser at all.

Some of you might know him as Typhoon 

Jade how's your mountain tossing abilities?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 17, 2010)

deviantart


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Equius/Rose didn't happen.



Fuck I read that as Eridan.

Welp I fail.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Need to get that Dave denizen chat up.

edit: That's john's denizen not Jade's, Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2010)

nonetheless


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2010)

lol I just noticed this on Andrew's twitter from last night



> just spent 5 solid hours sketching in books



gottdang


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Geg, Zenieth, CD, join the Mafia game.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it a game for girls


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

And you're a tremendous woman, it works out.

Also update. I swear to god if they get through this with nothing prototyped, considering the mess John's making, it'll be a motherfucking miracle.


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2010)

Haha, Andrew's such a fucking tease


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2010)

Hass lost his hat.

More support to Napoleon mummy?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2010)

Also, laptop touch pads are so much harder to manipulate in video games than mouses so I can kinda understand why John is sucking at it. I do the same thing all the time.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Shut up you Canadian, your dreams of shark women will never come true.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Seems you're also a one track record


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Only can work with what I got


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

Join the mafia game and expand your skillset


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2010)

ahahahahaha
I srsly thought "John you tool, you're going to accidentally prototype the most dangerous thing in the house"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

Hussie is being a tease .


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2010)

Man that big nasty worm would look horrible on Jack......

but knight armor.... 

buhahaha he would be like some black knight jester


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

I still want mummy Jack.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Makoto Shishio Jack Noir


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2010)

Mustachio Noir.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Noir the way he's now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg, Zenieth, CD, join the Mafia game.



I'm not nearly active enough in the weekdays to make it worthwhile



Taurus Versant said:


> And you're a tremendous woman, it works out.



I wish I could poz you multiple times in a row


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon. You are going to miss out on the Cubey Lynching .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

I should make art of that.

Also I think I might have black rom for Gabies.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

Course, I could be talking out my ass, either or.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Crimson Dragoon. You are going to miss out on the Cubey Lynching .







zenieth said:


> I should make art of that.
> 
> Also I think I might have black rom for Gabies.



still got no black rom 

the posters I clash against often (then again, I don't get into e-confrontations all that much) are so far below p-lou quality that it isn't even funny


----------



## Pipe (Nov 17, 2010)

Jack with antlers, I think that's better than a mustache


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

p-lou said:


> you're a homofest
> 
> with yo momma





Crimson Dragoon said:


> That doesn't make sense
> 
> Just like how yo momma is such a slut





Crimson Dragoon said:


> When she has me





p-lou said:


> it makes perfect sense
> 
> maybe if you weren't the result of some back woods hick humpin his sister (ie yo momma) you'd be able to figure it out





Crimson Dragoon said:


> I am not the product of i*c*st good sir
> 
> Else I would be the one wearing the avatar you have now, showing my true colors
> 
> ...





p-lou said:


> you ain't man enough for my momma
> 
> trust me i'd know





Crimson Dragoon said:


> That's not what yo momma said to me last night
> 
> And how would you know
> 
> Did you attempt to satisfy her in order to know her standards you sick fuck





			
				p-lou said:
			
		

> my momma trained me
> 
> so that one day i could conquer that foul beast they call yo momma
> 
> it was tough, but i managed





			
				Crimson Dragoon  said:
			
		

> Trained? Is that what they call i*c*st these days
> 
> And I conquered yo momma far harder than you ever could





			
				 p-lou  said:
			
		

> my momma is beyond the reach of such scum as you
> 
> you may be able to jump very high
> 
> ...





			
				Crimson Dragoon  said:
			
		

> Look at you, trying to justify your impotence with yo momma by attacking my credentials
> 
> Such shameless slander
> 
> The fact of the matter is that yo momma prefers me over her incestuous son





			
				Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> Also, I have a very long reach
> 
> Yo momma would know





			
				p-lou  said:
			
		

> goddamn is this so hard for your little inbred head of yours to understand?
> 
> that wasn't my momma that you thought was there.
> 
> ...





			
				Crimson Dragoon  said:
			
		

> I'm sure that was yo momma
> 
> Who else would bitch so much about your impotence





			
				p-lou  said:
			
		

> hey what do you think is fatter?
> 
> cd's momma or the death star?





			
				Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> One thing's for sure
> 
> My balls are bigger than the Death Star and yo momma knows it


what could have been a good black rom


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

CD will always wonder what could of been.

I never even had a suitable black rom candidate . And I won't lower my standards to Cubey. He could never fill my calignous quadrant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

DRAMA SENSE

TINGLING


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

taking Cubey is a mark of a desperate man Plat, don't do it 

the people I have aside from p-lou is, who, hadomaru

not exactly ideal


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

hey TV, want to tell us your Quadrant shenanigans? :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> DRAMA SENSE
> 
> TINGLING



Jade doesn't know .



Crimson Dragoon said:


> taking Cubey is a mark of a desperate man Plat, don't do it
> 
> the people I have aside from p-lou is, who, hadomaru
> 
> not exactly ideal



Shoes do not make for a good kismesis.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2010)

I meant the update.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Shoes do not make for a good kismesis.



exactly 



Taurus Versant said:


> I meant the update.



I still want an answer to my question 

didn't know there was an update, will check


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2010)

It was a mini-update.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Jade gets introduced to the world of weird time shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

it's gonna be a fun ride for her I'm sure


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

After all the shit she's been through so far, Jade does not need this


----------



## Takuza (Nov 18, 2010)

Hussie has been trolling us so hard the past two days > . >


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2010)

I am rather certain that person TV ushered out of the convo was quadrant related in some way


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

No no no, they're not Kismesis worthy unless they actually stand a chance when they try to fight back. I just crush his soul out of habit because it's an enjoyable past time.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2010)

Ashen possibly?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> No no no, they're not Kismesis worthy unless they actually stand a chance when they try to fight back.



which is why p-lou was a potential one for me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Ashen possibly?



You do not understand how the quadrants work, do you?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2010)

I do, just totally throwing it out there, might be a mediator for an even bigger shithead you know.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> CD will always wonder what could of been.
> 
> I never even had a suitable black rom candidate . And I won't lower my standards to Cubey. He could never fill my calignous quadrant.



I now see the Eridan resemblance.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Komamura said:


> I now see the Eridan resemblance.



What's that supposed to mean ?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh, you know what I mean


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

**


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> **



Classic Eridan face


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Man that big nasty worm would look horrible on Jack......
> 
> but knight armor....
> 
> buhahaha he would be like some black knight jester



yeah i was sure he was going to drop the bloody big worm in the machine like some type of idiot... but i was wrong... like usual


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Classic Eridan face



God damn it .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Perfection is Jack losing blood by being punched in the face by a doll


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

FUCK YES LIL CAL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

It's kind of funny how a full punch from Dad to unprototyped Jack only stunned him, and a Cal punch from Bro to prototyped Jack makes him bleed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Bro is just cool like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2010)

now that's what you call Puppet Jutsu


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Bro with Lil Cal vs Sasori thread


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2010)

As it is written let it be done


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Narutoverse prepare your anus.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~




> Homestuck's really just a warm-up for something else. Kind of like how Problem Sleuth was a warmup for Homestuck.



Jesus.

Fucking.

Christ.


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's kind of funny how a full punch from Dad to unprototyped Jack only stunned him, and a Cal punch from Bro to prototyped Jack makes him bleed.



dad's more of a lover than a fighter


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit son


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2010)

you guys sound surprised that hussie plans on doing something after homestuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2010)

Dat fucking puppet!


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 18, 2010)

shit said:


> you guys sound surprised that hussie plans on doing something after homestuck



i think it's more a scale issue. the jump in terms of scale between PS and Homestuck is ginormous, so if there's a similar jump again... the universe implodes


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2010)

he could move onto greener pastures away from webcomics
like make a movie or tv show or video game
that would easily make that scale jump


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

Going back and viewing those two new panels with Beatdown (Strider Style) playing makes them even better :33


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2010)

Bro confirmed fastest.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack can't touch this.

And about that formsrping, I hope he doesn't soften up on us or make HS not reach it's full potential just to make later works look better.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Dat Cal punch was so fucking epic.

And what has Hussie planned next? A story where its all done with Flash animations?!


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2010)

New set.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Three people left to get the mafia game started, and I'm pretty sure I can get Gabies and Cubey in.

Then only one remains.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2010)

**


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

WHY THIS IS NOT A FLASH


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

A GOOD QUESTION!!!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you want us to go blind from awe?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

FINISH HIM!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2010)

4th prototyping is imminent.

And with it Jack gets powerup.

Now what of the things in the house would give Jack such a powerup besides Bec.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks like Davesprite is about to chop Jack's wing off.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

a wing and a tentacle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Look I will GUARANTEE you guys that it's a nonprototyped sprite hatching that causes everything to go to shit.

Count on it.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

TV is secretly Hussie, calling it now 

Why do you think he had Vriska killed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2010)

It'd make more sense with the scratch and all it being Bec prototyping but mmk.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

Incoming flash, Hussie? Please?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack's raging.

Meanwhile Hussie's all NO FLASH FOR YOU


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

Give us flash or we will all play Choral for Jaspers


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack's setting fire to a planet with massive oil rivers

WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jack's setting fire to a planet with massive oil rivers
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN



Wrecking some shit


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Shit just keeps on getting more real.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2010)

In before this pisses off Typheus who shows up to fuck shit up.

Then the hatching of an unprototyped Sprite gives Jack the ability to prototype himself at will.

And he absorbs Typheus and fucks shit up.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Next update better be John wondering why there is a fire off in the distance.


----------



## Takuza (Nov 18, 2010)

makes you wish you weren't caught up. Waiting is a killer


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2010)

Then Nannasprite joins the battle .


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 18, 2010)

And JaspersSprite


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2010)

and DreamJade sprite


----------



## Takuza (Nov 18, 2010)

And sprite


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Then Jack gets his fourth prototyping.

And who comes to save the day?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Crumple Hat And Secret Wizard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 19, 2010)

they beat him with the Power of Love


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol they should prototype Lord British for the lulz


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 19, 2010)

Whose Lord British 

I only know about a thing called Lord English


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2010)

Lord Britannia


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 19, 2010)

STOP TEASING US HUSSIE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

I think a certain Denizen is about to wake up a little cranky.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 19, 2010)

Shit just keeps getting realer.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

We just need one more person for the mafia thread.

Someone sign up.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 19, 2010)

This video made my day or night

[YOUTUBE]J8s6UQ9uZd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

New Neg Image Get


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

AWE MAN HUSSIE 
maybe these images are to worthy to neg trash with 
this rage is only something we can embrace


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 19, 2010)

nice apocalyptical rivers of fire  I assume that epic stuff is coming... well, _ more epic _ as this shit is already epic and real


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2010)

If that's a neg then jack's about to go all gallactus on that bitch's rep



Bitch being the planet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2010)

I think once its finished, I'll compile the frames together into a gif for NEG'D BITCH


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Hussie updated his formspring.

Link removed

Interesting 



And Hussie reviews Scott Pilgrim and Inception 

Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

His continued war with the fat questions is hilarious


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

andrew i think im fat-gay for you. it is like normal gay but heavier. which makes it MORE PASSIONATE

Get some fucking exercise, shitlard.


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you really an asshole about fat people, or do you just not care and troll the people who ask? I am prepared for this potential trolling.

It takes every ounce of willpower I have to suppress my furious sexual attraction to the morbidly obese. Please do not rattle my cage.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh Hussie :33


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 19, 2010)

When Equius had both his horns, was the other an arrow shape too or was it something else all together?

It was a mighty yellow horse dick.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

I want Jack's energy rivers/whips to be prototyped. 

And Hussie digging The Walking Dead = A+ in my book.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2010)

This should prove to CD Jack's lifewiping feat had no plot-exclusive elements.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guess what Cubey?

Shut up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

He's unleashing fire on a PLANET THAT'S FULL OF OIL

That's kind of a bonus circumstance.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2010)

oh            shi-
didn't think of that


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Hey guess what Cubey?
> 
> Shut up.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)     .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

Cubey once again expressing the top tier of wit


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2010)

Clearly, that was an attempt at humor. Excellent comprehension skills


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

Your attempt at humour was an overwhelming failure.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a completely unexplored topic you've brought up. Points for originality


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 19, 2010)

right now, Cubey might as well be on mute

because I'm watching Tekkaman Blade


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2010)

Pretty much what TV just said.

Brace for huge wind controlling feat from John to put it out.

Or at least he will...eventually...


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 19, 2010)

How does shit keep getting so much realer?


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 19, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I SEEING!!!!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 19, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK????!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2010)

Rose: Ascend to Godhood


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2010)

Rose about to play the rain


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

I think DMK is going to look a lot less awesome by the end of HS.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 19, 2010)

Man, I can't belive it but Rose is actually becoming one of my fav characters.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

Fucking Rose .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2010)

Now to see some Normal John x Godhead Rose Lalonde fanart


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

Dem Outer Gods treat they people right.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2010)

Goddamn people Rose vs Lord English.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

holy shit those arcane spells are worth it


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2010)

I bet Eridan is really jealous right about now .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Rose is going ahead with the quest :33

This makes me incredibly happy for reasons I can't quite pin down


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2010)

That is one wise looking turtle.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

Turtle Sage


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Anything can grow a beard if it has enough scholarly wisdom, that is the rule.



Hahahaha Andrew


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2010)

I set him up for that line


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2010)

congratz Geg


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 20, 2010)

i don't see this revelation ending well


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

damn it jack, that's one hell of a temper tantrum to throw just because you got your ass kicked by a puppet and a half crow wind bag


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Alright, now knowing what an unprototyped sprite's hatching does, I am okay with a prototyping happening before entry now.

Carry on.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2010)

In before the genetic code for omnipotence is prototyped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

You guys have no idea how much I wanted to fix that vote so that cubey got offed anyway.

Because I wanted to do it so hard. Trolled and trolled and trolled again.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

Also, Jack confirmed planet wiper, yes?


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2010)

Davesprite + Bro ownage.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 20, 2010)

so Rose has laid it out... prototyping is a must before entry, or else


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Alright, now knowing what an unprototyped sprite's hatching does, I am okay with a prototyping happening before entry now.
> 
> Carry on.


What does it do. I don't really get it


----------



## Takuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Jack confirmed planet wiper, yes?



I think anyone with a match could replicate this most recent feat, but he's it before on a non entirely flamable planet so yes.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 20, 2010)

Well since there is now fire everywhere...I'd say that if/when Hussie decides to deliver a Bro vs Jack flash, Pyrocumulus would be a good bet for the music. Or some mix of it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> Well since there is now fire everywhere...I'd say that if/when Hussie decides to deliver a Bro vs Jack flash, Pyrocumulus would be a good bet for the music. Or some mix of it.


Actually this is the song I thought best for Jack v. Bro & Davesprite

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myKu52HL9bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 20, 2010)

Minus the "Drop it like it's hot" part yeah, that would work well. But the drop it like it's hot part just sorta...ruins it imo...

Maybe this?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2010)

The "Drop it like its hot" is why I suggested it


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

Takuza said:


> I think anyone with a match could replicate this most recent feat, but he's it before on a non entirely flamable planet so yes.



I don't remember the shaving cream bomb doing much life wiping


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What does it do. I don't really get it



Skaia fails to heal when it grows into a next dimension and the ultimate alchemy is never achieved


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Bro and Jack's fight will be so awesome it create a new album in and of it self known on as "Sick Fires."


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What does it do. I don't really get it



It does nothing basically. When Skaia doesn't transform and they can't perform the ultimate alchemy, the game becomes unwinnable.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2010)

Snoop Dogg going "Drop it like its hot" is the nastiest part in the song Cadrien. 

U need to smoke more.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2010)

Jack did it to Prospit before, and destroyed its moon. Clearly a high-level.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2010)

Valhalla is final boss music.  
 Cadrien it is too early for that....


----------



## Takuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't remember the shaving cream bomb doing much life wiping



Non of the flames went into the oceans of oil.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 20, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Valhalla is final boss music.
> Cadrien it is too early for that....


Shush you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Consorts are the best. That is all.

NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2010)

Wonder what's going on in the Dream World


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2010)

NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK NAK


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

PS book sketches


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome TV

I've remember I used to have a set of the first sketch


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2010)

When John becomes badass, there should be a Sepulchritude PS call-back.

SHIT WOULD BE SO REAL BRO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice title change Sunny


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2010)

MY GLASSES ARE TALKING TO ME MY GLASSES ARE TALKING TO ME


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2010)

Dem crocs .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh man, I love the consorts. :33


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

MEANWHILE IN DAVE'S NIGHTMARE...

And curse you RNG, not just content with screwing me over in pokemon and Fire Emblem, now this!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2010)

RNG             ?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

Random Number Generator, some magic developers use in vidya.

Also, check the Mafia thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, if the Inventor gets trigger happy and activates number five, you'll feel happy you got out early.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 20, 2010)

We should all Nak the mafia to hurry up with their actions...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Rose that creepy glow? Probably not a good thing.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh, if the Inventor gets trigger happy and activates number five, you'll feel happy you got out early.


Huh...

And looks like it's time for some _inception_.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like we are up for some more dream self shenanigans.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

dave's consorts are even the best.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't think the glow has any significant meaning... just seems like crystal ball mechanics to me


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> dave's consorts are even the best.



The crocs are cool, but they don't beat the awesome salamanders and turtles.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Secret Wizard vs Turtle Sage vs SORD Croc.

Who comes out on top?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

Secret Wizard wins

but how he wins is a secret


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

BAH THAT WIZARD in the blanket always makes me smile. So fuckin silly.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Please let the Cosbytop be okay .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2010)

John what the fuck were you doing asleep.


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2010)

HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuck the wat


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

What the fuck happened to the Kernelsprite? John, you royal fuck-up


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

So why did Nannasprite just ditch him.

Unless. She is going to go join the battle .


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

lol wtf just happened.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

A flash is on the horizon. 

We are probably a few days away at the most before he starts working on it.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

wait what the fuck just happened


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2010)

NO BILL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

John fuck things up royally


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

if Hussie lives on East Coast. Why the hell is he up at 1 AM updating a web comic. 
*</;O)

honk honk


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in the East Coast, up at 1 reading webcomics


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2010)

Andrew has a fucked up sleep schedule. He'll often update at 4 or 5 in the morning.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2010)

How many times must you say goodbye??


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

COOOOOOSBYYYYYYY


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

I have lost a piece of my very being today.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

it is a sad day for us all


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

My did Hussie take the Cosbytop from us?

Damn it why couldn't he have taken Cubey instead .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Fedorafreak .


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn it John 

THIS IS STUPID!!!!


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 21, 2010)

there's too much serious business happening at the moment, i can't handle it 

edit: looks like the first night of the mafia game was kinda explosive


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2010)

That was absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 21, 2010)

filters adequately. remains yellow; unpalatable.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2010)

suddenly I don't understand anything


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 21, 2010)

shit said:


> suddenly I don't understand anything



yeah i get that a lot


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2010)

gorgeous silk socks stretched like drum over open mailbox


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

ya wtf was with that ^ filtering urine with socks. OH MY WORD


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2010)

fedorafreak's a real trooper


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2010)

If he filtered it, then he boiled it, that'd get out the ammonia and other toxins and should be drinkable.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

He's a true gentleman teaching others how to survive in a post-apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm so Fedorafreak is new. And definitely not John's Dad.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2010)

you mods and your doubleposts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2010)

What double post?


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2010)

mods and your mod tricks


----------



## Pipe (Nov 21, 2010)

pipefan413


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Pipe said:


> pipefan413


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

God damn mafia just had to kill Sunny .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mafia game has gotten really interesting.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

It certainly has. See, we're already down to 10 townies. If this Cubey shit didn't happen, we could've gotten an early start :taichou


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2010)

I shoulda role revealed at the getgo.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL 10 townies????/

BWAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Cubey, you were saved by a benevolent soul who doesn't know about you. 

Though, I think lynching Cubey is not the best strategy right now that we found some mafia scum.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

If only those IDIOTS would just stop overanalyzing things


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I shoulda role revealed at the getgo.



That probably would of been best. No one would of fucked with you if they knew you were Snowman.

But oh well.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> If only those IDIOTS would just stop overanalyzing things



It all depends on how many cops you think we have.

If we only had 2 then someone is lying.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

If we keep playing like this, we're fucked for sure.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys Cubey is not the mafiamastermind!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2010)

Cubey not dead. I'm dead and a townie.

What the fuck is fate thinking.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

Update.

I do kind of wonder now how John will mature as an heir. And it's nice to see that Rose isn't completely insane.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

But it is kind of annoying that she has all the answers >_<


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2010)

> EB: but i kinda think it was more fun when you just did things like read books, and tell jokes.
> TT: I still read books and tell jokes.
> EB: BA-DUM PSHHH!



status:

[]not told
[x]told
[x]fucking told


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

I really liked John's reaction. Rose is drifting away from the other three kids though at least she still has a part of her old self left.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

Character development seeing I?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2010)

John has been asleep for ten minutes according to Rose.

So Jade is in the medium already.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like we'll get a flashback to how it happened in the end of act flash. Pity.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> John has been asleep for ten minutes according to Rose.
> 
> So Jade is in the medium already.



Hussie is such a tease.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

But at least we will be getting an awesome Nannasprite+Davesprite+Bro vs Jack battle .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2010)

Rose is an expert at escaping fire


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

WELL IF THERE'S ONE TIME TO BECOME A MASTER OF THE WIND WHICH CAN PUT OUT FIRE, ITS WHEN YOU ARE STUCK ON AN ISLAND IN A SEA OF OIL AND A FIRE TSUNAMI IS COMING AT YOU


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

Bro should save John .

/pipedream


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> WELL IF THERE'S ONE TIME TO BECOME A MASTER OF THE WIND WHICH CAN PUT OUT FIRE, ITS WHEN YOU ARE STUCK ON AN ISLAND IN A SEA OF OIL AND A FIRE TSUNAMI IS COMING AT YOU



                         .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

John has been saved by Hass before so why not have Bro save him ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

Bro is John's father in law, no reason to give a shit there.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

Really Bro being the one with the Rocketboard. It would make the most sense for him to save John. If Jack is still on LOWAS it would make more sense for bro to go and get John instead of Davesprite or Nannasprite.

And remember I called this if it does happen .


----------



## Pipe (Nov 22, 2010)

inb4 Secret Wizard save John


----------



## gabies (Nov 22, 2010)

Cosbysprite saves the day


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2010)

I want cosbysprite.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Obviously it's gonna be Nick Cage to save the day in a harboiled manner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2010)

John continues to be the best character (another update)


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2010)

The Tumor...

Good treasure name.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

What a shitty sounding treasure .


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah it doesn't exactly scream "I'm Phat Lewtz"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

Update.

Vriska/John and John/Karkat imminent .


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Update.
> 
> Vriska/John and John/Karkat imminent .



i hope so. that'd be boss


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

And Rose was talking to some trolls as well. Hope we get to see what those logs were about.

I'm hoping for some Aradia and maybe Jealous Eridan .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2010)

> EB: BLUH BLUH
> EB: HUGE WITCH



         .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2010)

Rose X John Best OTP to date.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2010)

EB: well, if you do not have any objection... 
EB: maybe later, i will drop by your planet again and rescue you, thus breaking the spooky spell put on you by your nefarious, shadowy masters. 
TT: Swoon!


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

BLUH BLUH HUGE WITCH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

I missed John Rose convos.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

Got my PS book 

I'll see if I can scan the sketch later


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

friend won't deliver to the Netherlands. Else I would've bought both of them. 


Though I do wonder, how does he manage the anigifs in the books?


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

Didi said:


> Though I do wonder, how does he manage the anigifs in the books?



By showing each frame as an image. It looks kinda dumb, but at least Andrew seems to acknowledge that in his own sarcastic way.

Like for the page where the weasel emissary flips the fuck out, there are 8 small images lined up next to each other in a sequence, then in the notes at the bottom of the page Andrew says

"Please take a moment to examine and appreciate each panel here. Each one is a precious snowflake, and not in the least bit redundant."


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 22, 2010)

Hussie pek


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww yeah


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

When I get it eventually I'll make mine Hero Mode John fist bunping Hero Mode Problem Sleuth


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Blegh, now I have to wipe my screen clean from licking those pics. 

Please don't do that again.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2010)

bluh bluh huge witch


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Witches and Dorks.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 22, 2010)

*He then proceeded to tell you what you did, as such. 

And we then proceeded to watch. 

Thusly.*​
God damn it Hussie! 

Still though:

*EB: please, no more stalling or "i already told you's" or any other maddening nonsense! 
EB: just... 
EB: TELL ME! 
CG: VERY WELL, JOHN HUMAN EGBERT. 
CG: I WILL TELL YOU WHAT YOU DID 
CG: READY FOR ME TO TELL YOU WHAT YOU DID? 
CG: HERE'S ME, TELLING YOU WHAT YOU DID 
CG: OK, HERE GOES 
CG: WHAT YOU DID IS AS FOLLOWS 
CG: AS SUCH 
CG: AND THUSLY 
EB: :|*

 Worth it.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

> *BREAK TIME*
> 
> You won't see anything here for a while, because I will be busy with animation chores, ETCETERA. Here is a look at my personal 7 day forecast, and what my primary activity will be each day.
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 22, 2010)

> *WED: WAIT, THIS IS 9 DAYS. WHAT THE HELL?*


Fucking lol'd irl ahahahaha


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2010)

Jesus fuck this update will be immense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

I seriously love and hate  updates. Love the quality, hate the wait.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

They're always well worth the wait though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2010)

We're addicts.


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2010)

> edit: I do not actually mean this will take nine days, try not to be so literal.


oh              cool


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2010)

Hussie confirmed crack dealer.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

Begin the betting on songs.

3 to 1 something from album 5
5 to 1 something new
20 to 1 if you name the actual track used.


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2010)

they've got a lot of shit from album 5 yet to use
it'll assuredly be from that


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2010)

gonna guess Switchback as the song


----------



## Pipe (Nov 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> We're addicts.



Hussie is our crack dealer


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2010)

He's so real


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 22, 2010)

Do remember that Hussie sometimes combines songs in the flashes....


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

Fucking Hussie. Always teasing us like that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2010)

that's how he rolls


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanksgiving week. man needs some time off? 

or maybe the poor soul is estranged from his family? I will invite Andrew over for thanks giving at my mothers....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> Do remember that Hussie sometimes combines songs in the flashes....


Hence the dividers and multipliers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Thanksgiving week. man needs some time off?
> 
> or maybe the poor soul is estranged from his family? I will invite Andrew over for thanks giving at my mothers....



like any normal man, I'm going to fucking stuff myself on Thanksgiving


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, we don't celebrate Thanksgiving here so I don't see any excuses for Hussie to stop working.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2010)

We celebrate Spider Day, does that count?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuck Thanksgiving Day


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Well, we don't celebrate Thanksgiving here so I don't see any excuses for Hussie to stop working.



Yeah, it's not a thing here as well.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2010)

Hussie isn't going to work on Thanksgiving? Who the hell does he think he is ?

Lazy bastard .


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2010)

He'll still be working over the week. Just not on Thursday specifically


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

Geg said:


> By showing each frame as an image. It looks kinda dumb, but at least Andrew seems to acknowledge that in his own sarcastic way.
> 
> Like for the page where the weasel emissary flips the fuck out, there are 8 small images lined up next to each other in a sequence, then in the notes at the bottom of the page Andrew says
> 
> "Please take a moment to examine and appreciate each panel here. Each one is a precious snowflake, and not in the least bit redundant."




That's pretty silly


Just as expected


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2010)

so very silly


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 23, 2010)

Well i'm very glad Karkat told John what he did wrong.

and told him verrily.

and at great length.

indeed.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2010)

Thusly                             .


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 23, 2010)

And such    .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaiaHdakBmQ[/YOUTUBE]
I swear when I read karkat hes the voice I associate him with.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a slightly deeper version of Laharl's voice for Karkat and Etna for Terezi.

Oh and Flonne for Nepeta


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2010)

oh lol, laharl has ryoko's voice


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 23, 2010)

Disgaea 

I've always had Karkat's voice as a cross between Agito and Vegeta's


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't associate them with other voices, cause I'm not a douche.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 23, 2010)

Lies     .


----------



## Pipe (Nov 23, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I don't associate them with other voices, cause I'm not a douche.



same here    .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't really associate any voice to the the characters in HS.


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2010)

Komamura said:


> I don't really associate any voice to the the characters in HS.



This           .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2010)

I kind of associate Eridan with Daniel Radcliffe's voice .


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2010)

get outta here, he sounds like a guido


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

Radiation answers a bunch of music-related questions and kind of ruins the next update music betting thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

You keep up with Somethingawful?

Better you than me, I can't stand some of the guys in the MSPA thread there.

Also I'll change my bet then:



Because this song reminds me of Okami HARD

EDIT:



			
				Radiation said:
			
		

> I will tell you one thing though - Andrew liked the album enough to commission me to do more of it. In fact, he wants a ten minute version of the first track, complete with the over-the-top introduction. I just shook my head. Over the internet. Then during NEWW he stopped running his table to come up and ask me where his baby song was. Legit serious.



Holy fuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2010)

Aw nice TV! 
I should order some of those books.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

Not mine, I still haven't gotten my order in. Waiting on the books to be available again.


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> You keep up with Somethingawful?
> 
> Better you than me, I can't stand some of the guys in the MSPA thread there



Nah, it was linked to on the MSPA forums


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Geg, Takuza and Pipe need prizes for winning the mafia game, can you help us out here?


----------



## Es (Nov 24, 2010)

I never got my prize from the Mafia game Komamura made, although taking Cubey to hell with me in the last one is a sort of a constellation prize


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hey Geg, Takuza and Pipe need prizes for winning the mafia game, can you help us out here?



Probably. I just need to get an admin to implement whatever their prize is, right?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, something simple I think. Give them both the title *THE FELT*


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

k

Pipe already has a special title though; is he all right with having that replaced?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

Pipe's after the new one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2010)

Geg said:


> Radiation answers a bunch of music-related questions and kind of ruins the next update music betting thread


Can't be arsed to read all that, what does he say?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 24, 2010)

Geg said:


> k
> 
> Pipe already has a special title though; is he all right with having that replaced?



new one please :33


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Can't be arsed to read all that, what does he say?



The flash will have new music that was written specifically for it. Normally the musicians just put out a bunch of stuff and Andrew chooses what he wants to put in a flash, or he'll occasionally ask for remixes of certain songs, but this was the first time he ever asked for something new from a specific member of the music team.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, okay, so it'll be that sample of Echidna rad posted, right?


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2010)

damn
so how many times do we have to rep the people who bet on something new?
this is gonna fuck my circle all up


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh, okay, so it'll be that sample of Echidna rad posted, right?


Probably not, he said that was more of a theoretical boss fight theme for Jade's Denizen (and apparently, Dupliblaze COMAGMA is meant to be the boss fight theme for Dave's Denizen).

He says he has one for all four Denizens, but they most likely won't be used in the comic unless Andrew wants to do four separate flash pages of the kids fighting the Denizens


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2010)

That would be so badass.

He should do a Denizen Megamix.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2010)

We better get at least some denizen action.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, it'll probably be a mixed theme for the denizens, or make short flashes like we used to have.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2010)

Where my Homestuck Update?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Monday, Mondaaay~


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 25, 2010)

Damn, is it me or is time going slower than normal?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

This is all Dave's fault if time is going slower then.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

Where did you get monday from Stroev?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

I like that song.

random guess from looking at his schedule on the homepage


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2010)

I won't be expecting an update until Saturday at the very earliest


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

I would say Saturday night or Sunday afternoon would be a good guess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2010)

God knows I'll be obsessively stalking the page.

Well not Saturday night I have a party to be at but my Saturday night is your Sat morning so it doesn't count.

In before the update goes up during Superhero Hour


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

What will you do if it does update at superhero hour ?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 25, 2010)

you gonna do nuthin, you gonna watch homestuck flash


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2010)

Please don't ask me that question


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

So long as there's a commercial going on, I wouldn't mind watching it when The Walking Dead airs on Sunday.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

Fuck I still need to watch The Walking Dead eps I have.

And TV you will watch it no matter what time it appears .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

TV you must watch TWD.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

Hussie is a fan.

That should be enough for anyone here to watch it.

It's good from the little I have seen so far. I need to catch up.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Shit got real at the end of the recent episode. Like,  Ascend real.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 25, 2010)

The Walking Dead is awesome and the good part is that here in Mexico the series is going in par with USA.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 25, 2010)

well, i suppose today is that trukey day, or whatever you americans have 

curse you all for having such a day when i'm bored at work


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

Who here has actually read the comics?


*me*



And let me assure you, shit gets real in TWD. Shit gets real a lot.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2010)

I've read the comics as well
shit doesn't get any realer than in TWD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2010)

Ugh, I slept horribly. There were many a horror terror in my dreams.

Guess that makes me dersian/dream self is dead.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

Mine is still in Inception.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't have time to dream, nuzlockeing and eating like a friend.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Negged for nightmares.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2010)

dose  eyes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 26, 2010)

I was considering asking Jackie to make a few more drawings of her turning around and then BAM! DAT FACE.

But Nah, fuck it.


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

that'd be a lotta work, and it wouldn't look right since the face is too big to be totally hidden unless she/it's facing completely away


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy shit shit your title


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

all up in ur face


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

shit just got Homestuck


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

​​​
​​​
​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

yes, exactly


----------



## Pipe (Nov 26, 2010)

I like my title :33


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

​​​​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

it must feel glorious


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

it does kinda yeah ^__^


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh shit nice mspa custom title


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks my fellow bropostles


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 26, 2010)

MSPA 4 lyfe


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad you like the title I made you, shit.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2010)

Someone link me to a repscale


I want to find out on what ridiculous grounds the fagstaff (no offense Sunny/Geg ) decided to seal me this time


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2010)

I want a Homestuck user title


----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2010)

you da man koma


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2010)

Didi said:


> Someone link me to a repscale
> 
> 
> I want to find out on what ridiculous grounds the fagstaff (no offense Sunny/Geg ) decided to seal me this time



Sunny's not really on the fagstaff. Only I am


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 26, 2010)

I still came into this thread seeing a rep link and was ready to bust some heads.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2010)

Bluh bluh huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 26, 2010)

I am unfazed by your human bluhs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2010)

Heh, starting to smell like hiatus madness in here. Stay cool, guys


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## Pipe (Nov 26, 2010)

^what a lovely couple


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2010)

Geg said:


> Hahaha



We really need to find a thread somewhere on the internet with all of these posted.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww, that drawing is epic.

The Sorcerer's Apprentice was a great bad movie. It had Nic Cage.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2010)

Pipe said:


> ^what a lovely couple



Karkat the matchmaker.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Aww, that drawing is epic.
> 
> The Sorcerer's Apprentice was a great bad movie. It had Nic Cage.



Nic Cage makes any movie good .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2010)

Like hitting people and being afraid of bees at close contact. Fucking A+ in my book.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2010)

I liked Sorcerer's Apprentice 

Though massive  @ the Season of the Witch or w/e that movie coming up with him is called.

idk, it pisses me off, movies with the wrong accents.

I'M NICK CAGE BEING AN AMERICAN DURING THE CRUSADES! MUTHA FUCKIN AMERICAN KNIGHT BITCHESSSSS


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Nic Cage makes any movie good .



ghost rider


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 27, 2010)

oh lol Ghost Rider


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2010)

I enjoyed that movie


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ghost Rider


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm guessing we will get it tomorrow night or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2010)

I just dreamed that Adult Swim + Hussie came up with Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff the game.

It was the biggest tripfuckery I've ever had. Ever.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2010)

That was actually pretty cool sunny, surprises can happen.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 27, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Ghost Rider


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)

Espionage said:


> hello everyone.


Begone       .


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2010)

fuckin miracles


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 27, 2010)

sparkling giogio is Godly


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

Blacksmoke thanks to delete espionage's post


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

"Remove the tattoos... or I open the nuts!"

"Don't... open those nuts..."

"Want some? Dry roasted!"

"PUT DOWN THE NUTS!!!"

"LET HER GO!"

"PUT YOUR NUTS ON THE FLOOR!!!!"
__________________


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

reps for whomever knows where that's from

I thought I was watching homestuck for that one second


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I just dreamed that Adult Swim + Hussie came up with Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff the game.
> 
> It was the biggest tripfuckery I've ever had. Ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually.

I was thinking an inception like


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2010)

your right

this shit lasts forever..


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

it's the bottom left corner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2010)

And that's the flash.

Bec Prototyped, Jack is the demon that fucked the Trolls up but ironically is NOT Lord English.

Hahahaha how many people called that?

Also Jade's land is one half snow.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

Dat flash .

Lol at Aradia throwing everyone into the teleporter.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

And Bro makes it out alive .


----------



## Es (Nov 27, 2010)

Jack's new transformation is awesome


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 27, 2010)

Very interesting...


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

FUCK YES UPDATE


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

So Jack isn't Lord English but he is The Demon. Hussie .


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 27, 2010)

I come back to find that MSPA has it's own subforum. I fucking came


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2010)

God I love that music. I dunno why he went with Okami-esque music for that, but I'm glad he did


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> I come back to find that MSPA has it's own subforum. I fucking came



Look who's back .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2010)

Bec

God Dog

Okami

Come on, Geg, not that hard


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

So Vriska fucked up everything


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bec
> 
> God Dog
> 
> ...



But he's not Japanese


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wait until WV puts on his ring .


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Look who's back .



That sig is amazing Plat.

Also I'm catching up on Homestuck and just got to this:


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> That sig is amazing Plat.
> 
> Also I'm catching up on Homestuck and just got to this:



I know .

Just wait until you get to alterniabound.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> That sig is amazing Plat.
> 
> Also I'm catching up on Homestuck and just got to this:



AHAHAHAHAHA

Oh the ride you have ahead of you. Man you weren't even here when CC got revealed were you?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

No, but I've just gotten up to that point. Who had CA again?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2010)

Écureuil fou said:


> No, but I've just gotten up to that point. Who had CA again?



I did.

I'm going to change back to a set of him soon.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I did.
> 
> I'm going to change back to a set of him soon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Pipe said:


> So Vriska fucked up everything



I always knew that HUGE BITCH WOULD SCREW THINGS UP.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2010)

The new update warrants a thread title change. What should it be?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2010)

That was one of my favorite Hivebent updates .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

@Geg how about Bro lives.

Or

Becsprite FTW


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

friend.

So did Jade... die in space?

Nvm now I remember.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> friend.
> 
> So did Jade... die in space?



No she is on her planet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> The new update warrants a thread title change. What should it be?


Done                 .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Guys there's something I don't get why did Jack attacks the Trolls I mean what could he possibly want with them.

I mean hell now that he has 4 prototypes what is he gonna do now what could he want.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

He's basically gone apeshit as far as I can tell.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)

The Demon's hand was specifically forced by the Scratch

Jack with FG powers has Omniscience.

He knows who is responsible for the scratch, and that it will fuck him up.

He goes after the source of his problems.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2010)

I spoilers ....I should have just watched the flash first


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2010)

vriska, why you always gotta bluh bluh huge screw up?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

Andrew's Formspring said:
			
		

> What we saw in the animation was Jack fighting with bro and co, getting prototyped, and then a flash-forward to him entering the troll session. It was not a literal sequence of events.


VERY IMPORTANT


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2010)

The question is. Is jack Lord English?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)

No. He is not.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2010)

Then shit son, GPI might not be top tier in MSPA no more


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Ms. Paint will obviously be top tier.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## gabies (Nov 28, 2010)

OH GOD I GET BACK FROM MY ROADTRIP!
SEE FLASH

I CRIED



time to rep MSPA bros


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> .



Jack obviously turns into Lord English after Ms. Paint throws green paint on him


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2010)

The name of the song is Umbral Ultimatum by Toby Fox


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Also New Set Get.

Yeah I feel bad for the people who haven't watched the Flash but see my set.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh hey there gabies.


----------



## gabies (Nov 28, 2010)

24d feels good man
repped alot of bros here

other ones i didnt, dont worry tomorrow i will for such an epic flash


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Jack obviously turns into Lord English after Ms. Paint throws green paint on him



Derpy yet dangerous Lord English is my canon, and I'm sticking to it :taichou


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Then shit son, GPI might not be top tier in MSPA no more


GPI hasn't done any feats since all he does is repair the universe from an attack that literally rips it laterally across time and space. The how GPI created the universe, well technically he didn't. It was the PPI and FPI's that did it. He just told them to.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

he shrunk that universe in the palm of his hands though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

I like how when I googled "Umbral Ultimatum" this thread and Toby Fox's twitter are the only things that come up. Oh and some translation site


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

first two things that came up for me when I googled


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2010)

I love how fanarts are made so fast 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

So hey, point of the exiles, WV gives the ring to the queen.

Queen has omnipotence.

Queen restores the Earth?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm confused. What did Vriska do? Why did Jack turn into that dog?

:I


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm confused. What did Vriska do? Why did Jack turn into that dog?
> 
> :I



Vriska used her mind control powers to make John fall asleep, she intended to prevent the scratch but ended up causing it. Bec to save Jade from the meteor prototyped himself into the kernel and as a result Jack got first guardian powers and took some on some of Bec's characteristics.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry if I sound like a complete n00b (I probably do) but what is the scratch and why did Jack get guardian powers?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Sorry if I sound like a complete n00b (I probably do) but what is the scratch and why did Jack get guardian powers?



The scratch is like a rift in space time. It was the reason jack appeared in the troll session which is what caused their session to fail. And Jack got guardian powers because he gains the attributes and powers of whatever is prototyped. Since Bec is Earth's First Guardian he got those powers.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, I see. Thanks a lot Platinum.


----------



## Didi (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh god

Awesome Flash

Fucking Vriska


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2010)

Obviously Vriska. Would any of this have happened if not for her?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2010)

So, I just come back from destroying my brain by getting drunk, only to get more mindfucked by fucking awesome MSPA update?

My poor brain doesn't deserve all this shit.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 28, 2010)

I wonder if Vriska knows how badly she just fucked everything up.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 28, 2010)

that was a mighty sweet update 

i concurr at the general awesomeness of it =)


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd bet rep that Aradia finds out about Vriska messing shit up so badly. Then she'll rage so Fucking Badly that even though they're all doomed she'll try to kill Vriska (again) anyway. But her rage will be so epic the robot can't take it and she ends up exploding.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

D4NC3P4RTY



I fucking love Terezi.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2010)

Just watched the  right now.

WHAT AN AMAZIIIN TWIST!!!!

XD

Oh man that was so awesome. Great story! 

Damn need a new set with all those sick green flames


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Homestuck never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't stop rewatching the latest  


*Spoiler*: _Spoilered since Ecureuil Fou isn't up to date_ 



Those few seconds before Bec prototypes himself, just long enough for you to go "WAIT, HE'S NOT GONNA DO *THAT*, IS HE? OH GOD, HE IS!" - that's what really gets me.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't even notice Vriska messing stuff up the first time....
and ya lol can't believe Bec willing jumped in.

Also does this mean current Jack = Lord English 
That is what it looked like.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raJD_Wcti08[/YOUTUBE]

HS audiosurf O.O


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah i've had to watch it a half dozen times to fully appreciate it...  was worth the few days wait


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

@BS: Unless he goes through another change which makes him taller, no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Obviously Vriska. Would any of this have happened if not for her?



Bec probably would have done it anyway even if Vriska didn't fuck up


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 28, 2010)

God, I love the music that plays during the troll session part of that flash :33


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 28, 2010)

My hiatus from Homestuck over
I just marathoned through 40-50 pages. Interesting developments 
Vriska being Vriska is great and all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but her causing the scratch is wild.




Still no Lord English huh


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2010)

the only thing that could possibly have made this worse is Jhon now prototyping a squidlebuddy


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Squiddles still pale in comparision to something(English?) that hunts them if they don't get sleep. See the song from Jade's earlier flash for the lyrics.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)

I am 99% confident Bec woulda chosen to prototype either way, so really all Vriska did was stop the blue lady prototyping.

Now what's going to happen to John next because she made him fall asleep, that I don't know.


----------



## God (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonder how powerful Jack is now compared to the 12xBK and Lord English.

Also can't wait to see Jade's planet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)

Jack's stronger than the 12xBK, Aradia said so herself.

I doubt he's stronger than LE though


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2010)

I just realized Bec can talk now :0
he has some splainin to do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2010)

And since he's smarter now, he has a First Guardian's near omniscience.

Andrew answered some more questions on formspring, as well as told us all not only is Album 6 coming up in the next few weeks, but there's a new unrelated album being released this week.

I'm going to assume this is one of the projects eyes5 told me she was running


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2010)

> I may be wrong in assuming this, but I was under the conclusion that Bec was omnipotent, and by prototyping, Jack has gained said omnipotence. My question, assuming I'm not already wrong, is why Bec would prototype, knowing the consequences?
> 
> 1) He is a dog. Omnipotent, not omniscient. He did what was necessary to save his master, the frog temple, and to a lesser extent, Earth.




Becquerel...


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2010)

bad dog!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jack's stronger than the 12xBK, Aradia said so herself.



yeah that's pretty obvious now


----------



## gabies (Nov 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The scratch is like a rift in space time. It was the reason jack appeared in the troll session which is what caused their session to fail. And Jack got guardian powers because he gains the attributes and powers of whatever is prototyped. Since Bec is Earth's First Guardian he got those powers.



oh god, imagine if he got all the guardians powers


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Squiddles still pale in comparision to something(English?) that hunts them if they don't get sleep. See the song from Jade's earlier flash for the lyrics.



No Has is the hunter, the toys Jade has are merely what becomes of dead horrorterrors.


----------



## God (Nov 28, 2010)

All the Guardians have the same powers. It's a "Seen one, seen em all" type of thing imo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Jack with Bro powers, puppet army vs protagonists  who wins


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

that is very unfair


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2010)

current kids?
brojack rompadomps


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 28, 2010)

shit said:


> brojack rompadomps



almost misread that as Bojack


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2010)

R we sure Jack doesn't equal Lord English.
We saw him warp in time and guess who Karkat saw in dream land Jack. (He supposedly saw Lord English demon attack or something in some previous memo)
The only difference is he destroyed the prize door or whatever.

Oh and some Earthbound = Homestuck stuff
John = Ness (2nd strongest physically 2nd strongest magically )
Rose = Pauline (weakest physically strongest magically)
Dave = Poo (Strongest physically both used swords )
Jade = Kid with Glasses (2nd weakest physically uses guns (kid with glasses used rocket stuff))

So ya HS is like Earth bound.....We got foreshadowing John is getting some Heir of Breath wind related magic soon ... so ya


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2010)

he picked a damn fine rpg to get inspiration


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 28, 2010)

Holy shit. I just checked today to see if there was an update. I'm late to the party.

Wow. Uh... Yeah. I think I'm gonna need a towel.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

I certainly went through many tissues...


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 28, 2010)

The thing I'm wondering is... Why the hell couldn't Bec-Sprite just destroy the meteor? He had no problem wiping out all the life on the planet as collateral damage, and Bec Noir easily blew up two planets, so it's not like he wasn't powerful enough.

I guess it's one of those things that just had to be.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2010)

Andrew answered that on his formspring, in his usual purposefully vague way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

Andrew addressed that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

Andrew addressed that.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah. That answers some things.

Also... 

Can't believe so many people (Including me) missed this. Just shows this comic's awesome obsession with small details.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

I just caught up with Homestuck. WTF Bec Noir 

Just when I was beginning not to hate Vriska


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 28, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> I just caught up with Homestuck. WTF Bec Noir


Something to think about: Imps are now prototyped with Bec. 

Ergo, Imps are now near-omnipotent and terrifying beings. 

Jade's got a tough session ahead.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

The Homestuck kids are fucked big time thanks to this.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

==> Children: Activate Sepulchritude and create magnificent Skyfather power level battles against Imps.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh gawd @_@

They're going to need a serious power up just for fodder fights


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to see  redone with Becimps


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> ==> Children: Activate Sepulchritude and create magnificent Skyfather power level battles against Imps.




==>


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

Since Sburb is a game, I wonder if there's a post game secret Super Boss. 

And no, Sepulchritude will be needed to fight Becimps, and the salamander and ogre versions. ...And Denizens if they're affected by prototyping as well.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 28, 2010)

Post Game boss is Sepulchritude PS, WSM AD, and Monster PI; all at once.

Also Midnight Crew. Just because.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think the imps power boost will be uber large.

I mean the first 3 turned Jack from a bullet timer to a hypersonic moon/continent buster.
The Imps were still getting pwned hard by the kids.

I mean Jack just went from an end game level 255 boss (assuming that the max level is 200 and that Bro above that since he's an NPC) to some level 2000 BS.

It will probably mean that the imps will go from some lvl 5-15 (25 for the real impressive stuff) fodder to level 45-120 (150 for the impressive) mofos.

So that when the Trolls enter the game they just don't end up LOL stomping everything.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2010)

Which bring up the question what level are the Kids at?
I mean we haven't seen a level up screen in a while.
And Dave and Rose have certainly been killing a lot of things.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think imps get the power of items that are prototyped, they just get the physical characteristics.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Also we are getting two new albums in a few weeks. Sweet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> *R we sure Jack doesn't equal Lord English.
> We saw him warp in time and guess who Karkat saw in dream land Jack. (He supposedly saw Lord English demon attack or something in some previous memo)
> The only difference is he destroyed the prize door or whatever.*



I dunno. Doc Scratch does indeed say that he doesn't care why Jack has come to the troll session. And if Jack was English he would care.

Also Andrew basically said that LE won't look stupid in his coat, and Jack is way to small so yeah.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Jack, at least the current Jack is not LE Hussie has all but confirmed this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

BRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh god I am sad now.

Bro


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at this

I shouldn't be laughing

Bro


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

Shame on you for laughing Geg. 

Oh god Bro is dead


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

I seriously can't wait for someone to find him. 

Dave is going to rage.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

When Dave finds out he is totally gonna kill Vriska.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

Fuck the level gap.

1000 max level future Dave's versus Vriska.

BITCH IS SO DEAD.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

We need a title change right this fucking instant, Geg.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

At least DaveSprite made it out.

Yeah we see a necklace so what.

We don't see a body.

And they're described as basically a ghost so I don't even think he can die.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

New Title.

Bro died for your sins
or 
Bro died because of your HUGE BITCHINESS.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure an omnipotent anti sepulchritude archagent would find a way


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2010)

Caught in a black bromance?:ho


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> At least DaveSprite made it out.
> 
> Yeah we see a necklace so what.
> 
> ...



Did you not notice the massive amount of feather's on Bro's body and around him?

Davesprite is dead too.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

today at work, i am wearing black.

I'm asking if we can have a two minute silence, but the boss is looking at me funny 

Alas, first the Cosbytop, now this... why god, why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*falls to knees*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

We need a memorial set for all of us to wear


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

im ready for a memorial set


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Bro just went the way of Kamina. 

He shall be missed.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Bro just went the way of Kamina.
> 
> He shall be missed.



thinking about it, it was... inevitable. such Shades are only worn by martyr's to heroism 

That's why Jack has created the ultimate sin in purloining them which shall be his downfall!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

I just know Dave is going to get Cal and Bro's shades back from Jack and then pour out some apple juice for his fallen homie.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah damn I forgot Bro's shades are black. Might need to fix that.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

We need Jade to prototype Becsprite again with Bro so we can have an epic battle between Bec Noir and Bec Bro.

A man can dream.....


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2010)

Holy shit that would be amazing.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

A battle between two omnipotents.

Hussie, you gotta do it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Brosprite needs to happen.


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

making bro set right now


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Leslie Nielsen and Bro.

This is too fucking much.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't forget Davesprite


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

Lil Cal


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Never forget, his spirit will remain with us.


----------



## Es (Nov 29, 2010)

Bro! Why!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2010)

God I wanna change my set, but at the same time I don't cause it's new and I have a 1 week rule.

Quick everyone who doesn't have a custom title change it to something mourning bro.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone wear a bro set!


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

Sad part is bro never said anything -_-

no parting words for his lil bro, at least he got to die with an off shoot future dave.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

i shall show Bro solidarity setwise when i get home to make one...

this tragedy has not adequately sunk in. I see no hope for the worlds now, Bec Noir shall cover all with the green flames of the apocalypse 

and to agree with Blacksmoke and someone else above... second prototyping of becsprite has to be with Bro's remains,... it needs to be....


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2010)

My heart, there is no light left, Damn you Hussie. DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 29, 2010)

My face when I saw that update ->  

  Why did you take him from us Hussie?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

He's wearing Kamina glasses. Of course he's gonna die for our sins.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Brb, shooping Dave into TTGL Episode 11 Simon


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2010)

Look at TV's set Sunny. You're a bit late.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

SON OF A CUNT


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2010)

Goodbye Bro and Davesprite. May you rest well in heaven. Thank you for getting us better lulz and " so badass" moments


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't find your own sig, Zenieth?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Find me a set TV 

Also lol Sophie pimped my avy.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2010)

new set for obvious reasons although I'd love a new sig


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Bro is coming back in a sprite prototyping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Baphomet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


           .


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a fucking :stoneageryoma right there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2010)

now that is hilarious


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahahahahaha

Oh Andrew


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2010)

Hussie


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2010)

everyone should go through a puppet sexploration of their own bodies in their teens. It's healthy.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

its not puppet pornography. Its just really really ironic comedy gold....

right bro?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2010)

his irony is far too much for mere mortals to grasp


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 29, 2010)

Bro is dead but because hes Bro I will not mourn him
puppet pornography.......crank yankers.........comedy..........
Bro is not really dead


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Bro is dead but because hes Bro I will not mourn him
> puppet pornography.......crank yankers.........comedy..........
> Bro is not really dead



Get out now.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Karkat felt betrayed .



Sunuvmann said:


> .



Andrew 



Banhammer said:


> everyone should go through a puppet sexploration of their own bodies in their teens. It's healthy.



Yes.



SasuOna said:


> Bro is dead but because hes Bro I will not mourn him
> puppet pornography.......crank yankers.........comedy..........
> Bro is not really dead



Neg worthy


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

SasuOna if I see any more flaming posts they will be deleted


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Well more precisely flamebaiting.


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> new set for obvious reasons although I'd love a new sig


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey oh hey is that a green sun I spot there?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Nov 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Bro is dead but because hes Bro I will not mourn him
> puppet pornography.......crank yankers.........comedy..........
> Bro is not really dead



This has to be an ironic post in tribute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Update btw.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> This has to be an ironic post in tribute.



He is starting some sick flame baits


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2010)

the fourth ship cometh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

AR to talk to Jade neh? heh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

No AR'll be commanding Dave


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Bottle - WV command John
Egg - Queen commanding Rose
Bec - AR commanding Dave
Apple - PM commanding Jade

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey TV could you link me to where you got that set of yours?


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

TV, may you please link me to the anime in your avatar?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

I found the set picture on /co/, sorry


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww.

Hope they won't trash the thread that was found soon.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

Og the /co/ shit

my bad

fuck


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

*CG: HAPPY WRIGGLING DAY YOU UGLY PILE OF TRASH.


*


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

TV will you still be online in a few hours? I got some clusterstuck stuff I want to do later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, it's only 2:30pm


----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Andrew screwed up



Here Karkat mentions that he and John were just talking about the ultimate riddle, but this conversation apparently happens right before then from Karkat's perspective. Unless Karkat breaks his rule already and talks to John again in the future before the convo they have in the Veil, then none of that makes sense.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, it's only 2:30pm



Oh good. And will cA be online as well? He hasn't replied to the pm I sent him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

He was online earlier, but he's gone to bed now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think Andrew screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> Here Karkat mentions that he and John were just talking about the ultimate riddle, but this conversation apparently happens right before then from Karkat's perspective. Unless Karkat breaks his rule already and talks to John again in the future before the convo they have in the Veil, then none of that makes sense.


Well the convo isn't completely done yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh wait update, nvm.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 29, 2010)

havent been on the internet since b4 thanksgiving and what I get is a the death of a great man called bro , fuck you egbert


also changing my set to bro style


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> He was online earlier, but he's gone to bed now.



Stupid time zone differences


----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh wait update, nvm.



See


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think Andrew screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> Here Karkat mentions that he and John were just talking about the ultimate riddle, but this conversation apparently happens right before then from Karkat's perspective. Unless Karkat breaks his rule already and talks to John again in the future before the convo they have in the Veil, then none of that makes sense.



Baby bro 




Zoidberg said:


> Stupid time zone differences



Is like Homestuck


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

at least we know why future dave really hates bec


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Future Dave hates Bec?


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Future Dave hates Bec?



Dave describes Bec as a "fucking devilbeast [that should be taken] out behind the woodshed [where Jade should] blow its head off.


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

durp, present dave

i dun pulled a giku


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

That wasn't future Dave who said that  That quote was from maybe Dave's first conversation with Jade


----------



## gabies (Nov 29, 2010)

foreshadowing?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2010)

Doubt  it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2010)

Dave: Reunite with Loving Bro and Sprite ?


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2010)

Bro 

At least we know Jack can be a threat to the Outer Gods now.


----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2010)

SBAHJ Christmas set motherfuckers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2010)

good times those were


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> SBAHJ Christmas set motherfuckers



and there was great merriment and frolicking


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2010)

Geg said:


> SBAHJ Christmas set motherfuckers



Great set.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Hey TV could you link me to where you got that set of yours?


this

Found it for you guys


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey TV, I'm going to make myself an avy from it. It fits 150x200 better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh come on at least have the dignity to give it a border.

Bitches and whores jacking my set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

It doesn't need a border.

And my sig is better.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 30, 2010)

we all know how Jack feels about bitches and whores 

especially mechanical ones


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2010)

sunny's or tv's set?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

Need to spread for TV, already repped Sunny.

Now with Kamina, alls I need now is for Hussie to have watched Gunbuster or GaoGaiGar or G Gundam, and I'll be set for references and spoofs.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2010)

Pipe said:


> sunny's or tv's set?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Need to spread for TV, already repped Sunny.
> 
> Now with Kamina, alls I need now is for Hussie to have watched Gunbuster or GaoGaiGar or G Gundam, and I'll be set for references and spoofs.



Hussie don't watch the animes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Hussie doesn't have time to do anything but make more MSPA


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

And even better tribute set :33 

My god there are some awesome artists out there


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

bigbosssalute.jpg


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2010)

> So Lord English is still a mystery man yet to be revealed i suppose?
> 
> He was already revealed. You probably weren't paying attention.
> 
> Remember the mushroom farming salamander?



Confirmed.

100% proof that we know LE, and that secret Wizard is a Secret Wizard Super Boss.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

When was that Salamander shown?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2010)

You don't remember mushroom farmer ?


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 30, 2010)

i see our view is back to the WV and pals... not been there for a while now


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2010)

No I don't, or just barely. When was that shown?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Farming all these god damn mushrooms

fucking pain in the ass


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2010)

Him it fits though was not the PS universe in a flower, then that means those Mushrooms are universes.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

John gets the ring and powers up? 

John = Lord English?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> John gets the ring and powers up?
> 
> John = Lord English?


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 30, 2010)

I want Bec WV. :33


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

Skaia Powered Jade works too


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

You missed my point. They already proved it doesn't work on humans.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh. I see.

Well then, simply disregard my previous two posts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

WQ should wear the ring, she actually knows how to use its full power, better than even Jack would, since she's designed and programmed to use the ring.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

She could use it to heal the earth, which I see her doing, but in battle, I don't see her being able to fight well with it.

At least against Mr. Walk n' Stab


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Why not? She's the White Queen, you know, equal and opposite to the Black Queen? She'd be far more used to its power than WV, PM or AR could ever be.

She's the only living piece left in the kid's game who's specifically designed to use the full power of the ring.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

They weren't on the battlefield. They aren't as much fighters :S

Idk, I still think Jack Noir would win in a fight. If for nothing else, more skill with blades.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Well yeah, but I'd say Jack could beat any of the exiles wearing the ring. But WQ would be the most effective at keeping him tied up so the kids and trolls and etc can assist in taking him down.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Brb shooping WV to Lost's "We have to go back"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

Update 

Looks like that's the tumour.



Behold Skaia's final form, with the tumour in the centre, matching what the cloud shows. Hussie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Update, WV is lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2010)

MORE updates

He's on fire today


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, some of these don't exactly take a great deal of time to draw, he can simply copy pasta from earlier stuff on some of them...but yeah, lots.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2010)

Things are getting exciting 

I wonder what the Tumor's designed to be capable of


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh.

Thief's Apprentice.

Its funny because he's dressed like Vriska and Vriska is the thief.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh.

Thief's Apprentice.

Its funny because he's dressed like Vriska and Vriska is the thief.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2010)

AR would stomp jack's ass with a ring 
after he got over being afraid of his own face


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

PM's the one who can defeat him imo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2010)

I mean she already killed 1 midnight crew


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2010)

Man this is like inception level stuff right here. Good shit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

WV is so fucking adorable it hurts.

I've missed updates like these


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

How does WV know Karkat is a Knight?


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh WV, how I missed thee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

He knows because the narrative text told him so :33

Also for reference guys, December 16th is Day 612 of Homestuck.

Be ready.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh WV you so wacky.

Calling Karakt a human too was nice.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 1, 2010)

oh man I love WV


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

Karkat probably did eat the pages first.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

He hated the pages to a black hole.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

Imma shoop a reaction image of him inching to the Caps Lock for PREPARE TO UNLEASH THE FURY


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Why did you forget your manners, WV?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

WV doesn't have time for John's bullshit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

He locked down the CAPSule


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

Peace out, LOWAS


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

Those are some sick fires.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

If Lowas ignited any further, it'd look more like a sun than a planet.

A green sun.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 1, 2010)

i've always felt green fires were chronically underused in fiction, good on old Bec to redress this shameful situation


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2010)

Fuck yes WV


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2010)

I TOOK ONE LOOK AT STROEV's SET AND BUSTED OUT LAUGHING

Not funny yo

XD~


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I TOOK ONE LOOK AT STROEV's SET AND BUSTED OUT LAUGHING
> 
> Not funny yo
> 
> XD~


Problem, fans?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

We're getting the chatlog today hopefully :33


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2010)

John x Vriska again


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2010)

I guess we had to get to the Vriska convo eventually


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

Sweet.

I want John to show some fucking wind feats.

Its like FUCKING BRACE FOR EPIC


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2010)

WV


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Fuck, I want to order the books just to get a Terezi sketch. 

Or maybe ask for a Lord Enlish one.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2010)

Vriska thinks she's gonna kill Jack


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

She's got an ego and a half


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

> AG: 8ecause, John.
> AG: It only makes sense that I would be the one to cre8te him.
> AG: Since I am also going to 8e the one to kill him.


And then

Vriska became awesome.

She probably just rose a few points in my character rankings.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2010)

Vriska solos


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2010)

Vriska was always awesome Sunny what are you talking about


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2010)

That's some pretty big fucking words. Dave, Tavros or Terezi should kill him just to spite her.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 1, 2010)

and Vriska went down some points in my character ranking, I hate prideful pricks also huge bitch bluh bluh


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

Vriska thinks she can kill Jack. How cute .

We all know who is really going to take Noir down


*Spoiler*: __ 



Brosprite


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Vriska was always awesome Sunny what are you talking about


TV, there's awesome and then "I'm going to kill a god" awesome.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2010)

Vriska is designed like that. She is like the ultimate giver of good and bad fortune. Real life at its realest.

shit just got real.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

I bet Vriska will be the one to kill Noir. 

Then Vriska will be the cause and solution to every major problem ever seen in Homestuck.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

in b4 disgusted Geg


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, I love Vriska. :33


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

If it's not one of the kids that kills Noir then it better be Gamzee that does it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd suck on her grub chute that is for sure and i would leave the bucket at home


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> And then
> 
> Vriska became awesome.
> 
> She probably just rose a few points in my character rankings.



She's still dead last in mine


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Geg is a hater .


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)

its natural to hate vriska shes an egotistic greedy bitch


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> She's still dead last in mine



     .


----------



## Cadrien (Dec 2, 2010)

*EB: i am pretty sure that it would have made jack lose both eyes, both arms, and give him silly blue hair, and possibly also make him be a girl? 
EB: he probably would have been pretty easy to beat!!! *


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2010)

Man I dunno

Just something about Vriska irritates me on the most basic level

I really don't care about her doing crazy evil shit to other characters, since characters can do that and still be entertaining. But Vriska just... isn't. There isn't a single thing about her that's interesting or entertaining. All she does is grow into an annoying cancer on Homestuck's plot.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Only thing I don't like about Vriska is that she hogs the spot light from other characters that really need it.

Besides that I have no real problems with her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

I've just grown to find vriska too adorable. It's like fucking everything up is her thing.

"Hey guys, Vriska just doomed the world again" *laugh track*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Vriska wrote a <3!!!! 

Sexual tension!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Six solar sweeps dude


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Romantic tension then!!!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Vriska claiming she is the strongest troll.

Aradia might have something to say about that .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, Vriska's fulla bullshit. Shouldn't be surprising. Actually, wait is a good strength ranking for the trolls?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Strength ranking would go something like this I guess:

1. Aradia
2. Sollux
3. Vriska
4. Equius
5. Eridan
6. Terezi
7. Feferi
8. Nepeta
9. Karkat
10. Kanaya
11. Tavros
12. Gamzee


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you sure Eridan was so high? His real power was Ahab's Crosshairs and by end game all the others would have comparably epic gear.

I'm more willing to put Feferi a little higher, because she seems to have some serious power in her body, as the highest blood


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Eridan was able to be an even match for Sollux. On top of the fact that he has been FLARPing for most of his life, he has more combat experience than just about anyone.

And you know he studies military history and tactics.

Do you really think Terezi, Nepeta or Karkat could beat him in a straight up fight?

And I guess you could make a case for Feferi being above Terezi.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Terezi could beat Eridan.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Cane against laser cannon .


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

She's got a jetpack to dodge the laser and get close to him.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Eridan has a flying seahorse which he can keep his distance with .


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Still waiting for the Vriska x John porno.

Like the classic couga/milf seduction scene, but with a little grey girl.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Still waiting for the Vriska x John porno.



I'm not .


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Still waiting for the Vriska x John porno.
> 
> Like the classic couga/milf seduction scene, but with a little grey girl.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

You're missing out, then.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

6 solar sweeps Stoev

6 solar sweeps...


----------



## Watchman (Dec 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> 6 solar sweeps Stoev
> 
> 6 solar sweeps...



Just saying, we don't know how long it takes Alternia to orbit the sun. A troll year could be the length of 10 human years for all we know.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

6 solar sweeps equals 13 years.

So we kind of do know how long a sweep is.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

A solar weep is 2.166 human years.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Going to scratch my initial response to that.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> 6 solar sweeps equals 13 years.
> 
> So we kind of do know how long a sweep is.



Oh, we do know. My bad.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty meh to vriska. She's alright but like Plat says she hogs the spotlight too much. Also she's a poor man's Terezi.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I'm pretty meh to vriska. She's alright but like Plat says she hogs the spotlight too much. Also she's a poor man's Terezi.



I find her nefarious insanity highly appealing. After all, her logic about Jack/Bec Noir is totally flawless, right? 

still, there's plenty of trolls to go around


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss bro


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Bro is gone.

But on our hearts HE LIVES ON.


----------



## Cadrien (Dec 2, 2010)

> Bro is gone.
> 
> But *in* our hearts HE LIVES ON.


There we go


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I'm pretty meh to vriska. She's alright but like Plat says she hogs the spotlight too much. Also she's a poor man's Terezi.



Vriska is the hero, she always was
She is the reason for everything
As for Spotlight hogging until I'm certain she has the most pesterlog convos then I doubt thats necessarily true.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Cadrien said:


> There we go



Excuse I for me mexican grammer.


----------



## Cadrien (Dec 2, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Excuse I for me mexican grammer.


Doesn't stop you normalmente


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder how much her powers are similar to Clover.

In that both can manipulate luck, etc.

And the powers of the Felt seem to be derived from Doc Scratch.

So idk, I think its entirely plausible Jack could fuck her over like that since he has same powers as Doc Scratch now...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

HOLY FUCK IDEA!

SPADES SLICK PUTS IN SNOWMAN'S PIN, HE'D BE TRANSPORTED TO JOHN'S SESSION


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> Man I dunno
> 
> Just something about Vriska irritates me on the most basic level
> 
> I really don't care about her doing crazy evil shit to other characters, since characters can do that and still be entertaining. But Vriska just... isn't. There isn't a single thing about her that's interesting or entertaining. All she does is grow into an annoying cancer on Homestuck's plot.



I like virska cause she amazingly cool and shes into a nerd like fucking egbert it makes for a cool contrast. Also shes kind of hot but not in like the traditonal way.(I can say that cuz I'm 14):b


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Vriska is the hero, she always was
> She is the reason for everything
> As for Spotlight hogging until I'm certain she has the most pesterlog convos then I doubt thats necessarily true.



She is a spotlight hog.

That's why she had more pages than even Karkat in Hivebent.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

SasuOna, master troll.

And Bro's dead, deal with it. What kind of lameass gets beat by a black guy anyways.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> And Bro's dead, deal with it. What kind of lameass gets beat by a black guy anyways.



all the white guys in the white kingdom


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey now.

Prospit and Derse are Seperate But Equal kingdoms .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

Stroev

[x] told
[x] really told
*[X]* fucking told


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh yeah I meant our Snoop Dogg, not the one he was based off of, the bust in PS and sword in HS. That's being Hussynese.

Wait what. Explain yourself Zenieth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Hey now.
> 
> Prospit and Derse are Seperate But Equal kingdoms .


Not really, Prospit is destined to lose, always.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

seems pretty straight forward to me


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't understand the logic of someone in tears over a wannabe.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really, Prospit is destined to lose, always.



Pre-prototyping they are in an eternal stalemate .


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

I approve of Stroev's trolling.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Pre-prototyping they are in an eternal stalemate .


Well yeah.

But after the first prototyping, they will lose eventually.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> But after the first prototyping, they will lose eventually.



So without those pesky players fucking everything up. Prospit and Derse are eternally separate but equal powers .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Not so much powers, rather Skaia being just one king vs another king. All it proves is the kings are equal


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

Also most likely tonight or tomorrow night we will be getting a new album .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

John is about to use wind powers .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Can't understand the logic of someone in tears over a wannabe.



no idea what you talking about stroev. Maybe you could say write it better, your troll's poser glubs are pretty hard to see past.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Dec 2, 2010)

C'mon Egbert. Show us why this story should be focusing on you instead of Karkat.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

This kind of made me remember how a lot of the trolls kind of didn't luck out with their roles. 

Like John gets to control the wind, Rose Light, Jade Space, Dave time. And yet Nepeta gets to control... heart??? And Sollux...doom? 

How would that even work in the first place?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, Heart is an awesome power.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2010)

this


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

John is gonna get awesome soon.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2010)

Come on John why aren't you doing the windy thing yet

Just do it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2010)

All this green fire, wicked w itches and vriskas makes me want to kill for Elphaba references


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh cool, he did the windy thing.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some pretty nice windy thing.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2010)

John suddenly does the windy thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

DAT FUCKING FELT ALBUM


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

the tasty fire


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Also new album, downloadin' and upin' at the speed of however I can.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be buying it shortly myself


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2010)

fuck yeah the windy thing and felt album


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

If there's any extras besides the 17 songs, up those for us. I'll be upping the 17 songs they have there as soon as I can


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

New album and John epicness.

fuck yeh


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh man I wanna listen to that Felt album but I won't have time till tomorrow


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

That felt album


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)

There is a felt album? watch it be all country.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

You'd be fucking wrong Jade Dragon


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)

He did the windy thing


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

this album is weird as shit


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'll be buying it shortly myself


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

I have no regrets, totally worth it


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

*BUY* MUSIC?? HAHAHA


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

shit said:


> *BUY* MUSIC?? HAHAHA



lol  ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Post it in the actual thread Sunny you tool


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

No I'm paranoid.

I don't want Andrew to see and him be like Sunny, I am disappoint. Which would make me sad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunny you're already a disappointment this won't change anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah but I don't want hm to know


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

Last vestiges of sunny's respect. He's got to hold onto it or he will literally become cubey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a slippery slope and he's teetering on the edge


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunny I am disappoint


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2010)

Geg confirmed Hussie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

Geg needs to get MSN and join the MSPA crew already


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

so where's this download I've been waiting for?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

He does. Lemme add him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

I posted it. Someone modfucked it @_@


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> There's a slippery slope and he's teetering on the edge



kind of like Greed

oh wait, I think Greed already fell off


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I posted it. Someone modfucked it @_@



whaaaaat >____<


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll post it in the OTP and then link


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks bro!!!~


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh boy


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)

John: beyblade let it riiiiiiiiiiiiip



BS lame joke of the day


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Oh boy



shits about to get real


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg needs to get MSN and join the MSPA crew already



I got shit I need to finish for school and the new album is taking up a lot of time as it is


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2010)

That is some serious fucking power right there.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Wanted fart joke.

Hussie please show John standing with gas coming out of his pants.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 2, 2010)

John is gonna blow us all away in the end


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> John: beyblade let it riiiiiiiiiiiiip
> 
> 
> 
> BS lame joke of the day





Crimson Dragoon said:


> John is gonna blow us all away in the end


                                     .


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)

KY could use John as a cooling fan


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2010)

Formspringin'



> Are we ever going to see Doc Scratch again? He was too cool to just pass over.
> 
> Yes.



awwwwww shit


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Hussie's saving Scratch for a 1 page cameo where he get's offed by Rufio offscreen.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2010)

What am I saying I hate you Stroev.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> What am I saying I hate you Stroev.



      .


----------

